# 9 stone ringing wet



## leafman

im gonna start a thread just goin threw what im gonna try to do and hopefully help myself stay motivated and also get some much needed help. I went to jail in 2002 weighing 9 stone and while in there i started training and also had some steroids they were in the shape of like a fifty pence peice like a bluish colour lol. Anyway my point is i finally got some goood weight put on and when i came out i weighed just under 13 stone.

Anyway since then 2005 i have smoked more weed than bob marley and eating about as much food as a starving dog so now its time to hopefully put some weight back on as i have gone right down to 56k now wich im sure is just under 9 stone lol. I have gotton 2 big tubs of drink stuff a weight gainer to have on the morning when i first get up and also ill have another one at some point during the day and the other tub was a milk and egg protein drink that im havin before i go to bed.

Along with this i am eatin as much as i can and have also got some sort of diet goin wich i have posted up in the gaining weight section if anyone is interested lol. I find it really hard to eat a lot but the more i get goin the better i start eating so ill get better. I have read that nuts are really fattening so i am eatin them constintently threw the day and also i ahve cretein but i am only having one tablet before training, as i got my self a box of naposim well two boxes just to help me along a bit and give me a bit more reason to keep goin and not giv up.

Right im training at the gym 3 times a week at the minute monday wednesday and friday. i go as heavy as i can for as many as i can and my sessions are lasting about 35 40 minutes and then im unable to move and im shakin like a leaf lol. You get the name? haha Anyway any advice welcome and im gonna see if i can get a photo uploaded of me skinny little frame soon so wish me luck as im fookin crap on pcs.


----------



## leafman

Oh the goal is 13 stone or 11 at least 13 would be better and also i aint to bothered about using gear i no people say dont and to make steady gains first but i just want to use the best and quickest method to get to the size i want lol


----------



## Big Scouse

Good luck mate! and welcome!


----------



## leafman

i can not findd a way to post a picture of my skinny self so i have had to use my pic as my avatar instead wich i didnt want to do really, by the way does anyone no how i can get my pictures onto my thread? And big scouse thanks for dropping bye pal. I got a few questions for anyone really hoping eat train sleep will find this thread too hehe as i have had some good advice so far.

Is whey protein much better than milk and egg protein? i mean as in the supplement drinks. And will i be better having 4 drinks of 50 gram with full milk per day or 2 drinks of a hundred mill wich is what i am doin at the minute thanks people


----------



## W33BAM

leafman said:


> by the way does anyone no how i can get my pictures onto my thread?


Go advanced and click on the paperclip..... select desired pic.... upload.... hey presto.... big Boaby's your grannys dug!


----------



## leafman

Im 5 foot nine 56k and i have a 28 inch waist mayb i should measure me little muscles so i can see more gains later (I hope) ohhh and i have had a good day today i have been up since 7 and kept to my routine of forcing myself to eat even if i dont feel like it and if i cant eat then ill drink more of them drink things i have had one this morning (weight gain) another one at about one oclock this afternoon and im gonna have a milk and egg protein one before bed. And ontop of this i have eaten three slices of beans on toast with butter with a banna and half pint of water. A small tin of tuna mixed in with a pack of noodles with another bannana and two rocky robins lol. Then i had 4 weeterbix with milk all my milk is full fat and i use milk in With the drinks i have aswell. And now i am just waiting for my meal wich is cooked for me nice lol im having mash sausage gravy peas carrots and rubard crumble and custard after  lol ill also have sommat else inbetween now and the drink before bed and i have got a taste for bannanas im eatin loads can u eat too many?? lol coz i aint included the other 2 bannanas i hav had today lol. Anyway for me this is loads if these tablets arnt fake or even if they are i should still start putting some weight on lol. Thanks people any advice welcome


----------



## leafman

thanks for that bam


----------



## PHHead

I take it you wouldn't have done PCT when you where inside due to availability, so if your going to run the Dbol I would look into PCT first before you do anything mate just to be safe!


----------



## leafman

pct? lol sorry i have no idea what that is but ill be happy for you to tell me if you dont mind? when i was in jail i had what i was told were naps? not sure if they were, like i say they were a fifty pence peice shape the tablets i have now came all packaged but there not the same as the ones i had in jail i think they are ok but to tell the truth mate its also mental thing with me the thought that i cant waist them makes me want to keep goin and get my **** out of bed in the morning.

Once i get into it proper and get some gains i am ok at getting up and motivated but its hard for me looking this skinny lol. Oh and were does it say go advanced bam? lol did i mention i was useless on computers? let me no please anyone


----------



## leafman

thankyou w33bam (hoped its worked) and it has took me a week to build up balls to post thhat pic ill get some more pics in a few weeks if i can see a difference i got a feeling it might take a week or two for me to make any sort of gain but we will see and i am takin 4 of them tablets a day them naposim things im not gonna over do it and im not planning on gettin any more just yet i have 200 of them 5 mil each and that is all im gonna take for now fake or not lol. They seem ok but wot do i no eh  iit worked but i had a picture of my daughter on the screen i picked the wrong pic hahaha thanks again w33bam its even easy enougth for me lol :thumb:


----------



## W33BAM

leafman said:


> thanks for that bam


Ahh sorry, just logged back on!

I see you figures it anyways!! :thumb:


----------



## PHHead

leafman said:


> pct? lol sorry i have no idea what that is but ill be happy for you to tell me if you dont mind?
> 
> I had a feeling you where going to say something like that lol, check out the below link and if your still usure after that just ask.
> 
> If you have been 13 stone before mate though you should be able to get back to that fairly quickly with a good training programme & diet due to muscle memory, you don't have to jump right on the gear!
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/47593-understanding-pct.html


----------



## joeyh1485

first of all welcome mate

Well done on posting a pic I was worried about posting my first pics as well

If I was you mate I'd post up your diet ie: meal 1, meal 2 etc an people will be able to help you more, I've had some great advise on my journal

thanks to the help I've had I have went from 76kg to 89kg in about 6 months an there's no way I would of managed that on my own:thumbup1:

All the best with your goals:beer:


----------



## leafman

Thanks phhead yea i wasnt quite 13 stone i got to 12 6 i think it was but it seems like a long time ago and like i say that was with like all my sentence training lol i was away for 3 year lol. Is it gonna take that long now?? hope not but i like all this training and this diary helps so i hope i can get some gains. One thing i have seen a lot is people saying that i should be doin dead lifts but iv never done them before haha bad enougth goin into my gym now looking this skinny only reason i got balls to do it is that i no everyone ha. Otherwise it would b pretty intimidating. Thanks again mate but i got these tablets now so im gonna haveto use em it would b waste otherwise  ill take a look at that link now mate thanks again


----------



## Robbie

Reps for getting this going, its hard being skinny in the gym, but just go in and do what you need to and get out. Start writing down and posting up what you do in the gym and you will be steered on the right direction!


----------



## leafman

Thanks joey i will wright it up tonight i have posted it elsewere but ill re post it here as i have already made changes since i hav been given advise. And since looking at that article ph im gonna order some clomid and nolvedex?? dont like the sound of the womans **** thing lol me missus is prego at minute haha it just aint a nice thought but im glad you have mentioned it as i didnt even no wot you were goin on about lol. 

But im also thinking of getting another box of napoism as i have worked out that 4 a day wich im takin now is only for 4 week so really i could do with another box to make it about 6 week and ill also get the nolvedex and clomid with them?? Im just gonna wait two week till im sure i aint been ripped off but i dont think i have as i feel pumped a lot more than normal and when i was trainng the second time i seemed to be goin like a mad man hahaha. I think people were lookin at me like he is gonna break his fookin back hahaha. like i have already said i had some in jail once and it is the same sort of feelin. Also i no this might sound bit weird but me errrr toilet issuses have changed as well my number 2s are very perculiar haha mayb that is shock of me eating proper thanks agina everyone and ill post me diet up soon


----------



## Robbie

Put the supplements down!

I wouldn't waste any money on extra's till you get your workout's and diet sorted...


----------



## leafman

And thanks robbie i just hope i put weight on soon as ill change my avatar as i get bigger haha need it to be quick lol. But truth is this is what i ned to keep goin.

What iv decided to do is post up wot i do at the gym like you said im there tomoz wich is my friday session so tomoz night ill post what i did.

At the minute i dont even have a proper routine goin im just doin chest shoulders back and arms lol do e till they cant be felt and then i go lol takes me about 35 40 mins lol. I go to the gym MONDAY WEDNESDAY FRIDAY. I am open to any suggestions on what to do on wot days but simple would be nice and i also dont no many excersises.

I have said i like me free weights. I like to do chest at 3 different angles from flat to more or less straight. I like sitting and doin shoulders with free weights sat on bench with back up if you no wot i mean haha see told you im proper daft with it all. I do back with the machines there is two i think i do the sittin on floor and row towards you? hahaha and pull downs with bar behind neck and infront? i do both anyway lol. errr i like doin the machine for arms tricep machine and bicep machine and i also like free weights for arms but always find im too tired for it after training. there is a bench press machine i go aswell minds gone blankish like i say tomoz ill put up wot i did exactly ill even try get names right for you. hahaha :laugh:


----------



## leafman

i no mate but i tried that in jail and got no were after 12 month of training and eatin i got the naps and started growin. I aint really ****d about risks my life has been one big risk haha and im not thinking of doin comps and stuff so im gonna just go with it pal it gives me more insentive to. My diet wont take me more than a week mate once i decide to do sommat proper then its on but im gratefull of the advise diet is defo top of my list pal now and traing routine


----------



## leafman

Right i feel good today and after weighing myself last night i have gained 2 pounds lol. That has give me a right confidence boost and i no it aint much, iv put that on in 3 daysish i started monday just gone, so 5 days today.

Also i have been up early for the last 3 days as i am meant to and it is gettin easyier for me to get up soo thats also good news. Im off to the gym in half hour and ill post up what i do when i get back also tonight im gonna post up my diary see if i can get some more ideas.

Right i gotta go get ready in my new training clothes hahaha (wich i went to buy yesterday lol). Oh and could a kind mod edit my title? to this thread i mean, i just want the word journal added to the end of 9 stone ringing wet. Thankyou if it can b done.  And iv took my pic down from my avatar lol as it made me not want to post on anyone elses threads lol. I have left the picture of me up thow in the thread i dont mind that, I should warn people really hahahaha


----------



## leafman

Five days a week from now on this is my diet and plan.

07.00

i get woken at 7am when i get up i have a pint of weight gain and a bannana (i swear at minute i cant eat owt else at this time)

10.00

bowl of weeterbix 4 or five with whole fat milk (also whole fat milk in all drinks i take amd some toast i try get 3 toast into me but sometimes two (for now)

13.00

I have tuna mixed with noodles or some sort of pasta and ive been forcing some crackers and cheese into me at this point too i also have a pack of nuts to at tis point 100grams in the pack i have but only being able to eat hallf so 50 grams of nuts.

14.30

I have another weight gain drink but just half a pint along with another bannana then i go to train at 3ish (on mondays wednesdays fridays)

17.00

I have my cooked meal at this time this includes potatoes veg some sort of meat i only really like chicken thow and sausage but i make sure i get spuds and meat and veg in with this meal i also have sommat for afterwards with this meal sometimes apple crumble or sommat.

20.00

i have beans on toast or spagetti on toast now along with a pint of fresh pure juice i been getting them asda ones 4 for 3 quid ones. I like the exotic fruits one 

22.00

I have a drink of milk and egg protein drink before bed it says to only have half a pint so that is what im having. I take this with whole milk again. And i have another bannana i really do like my bannanas now hope im not havin too many as i sonetimes sneak another one or two in there somewere haha.

Right so that is what im trying to stick to. I will admit it aint perfect yet i struggle to eat for the first half of the day then i can eat much better later on for some reason.

I was goin to go to training this morning but iv decided to keep my training times the same 3 oclockish plus i wanna go get a ipod before todays session some tunes in me luggs will motivate me i think, instead of the

sh te they play in there at the minute all they need is some strobe lights and they could start a dance show hahaha. As the days go by it is gettin easyier to eat the things ii gotta eat but i aint perfect at the minute all i no for sure is im eating way way more than i used to and training hard.

Any advice is welcome and im not bothered bout critism but iv decided i am goin to continue with the napoism im taking iv started so ill finish im just lookin into clomid and nolvedex for after my cycle i really want to do this ill post up the training i do in todays session and weights to but no laugthing hahaha  And now im off for my ipod :thumb:


----------



## leafman

And does anyone no if whey protein is a lot better than the egg and milk protein i got? And also is walking classed as good for me? i like taking my dogs out as i hav three jap akitas and was just wondering if i should lengthen my walks?  i also been takin cod liver oil capsuals from holland and barrets 1000ml ones one in morning at minute im takin is this enougth as this is stated does? The protein and weight drinks i got were also from holland and barrets even thow i no a much cheaper place now lol.


----------



## leafman

Trained today at about 3 oclock loving my new ipod helps with the training defo lol.

I done stretches and a quick set of press with the 10s just to warm up bit.

BENCH PRESS (flat) done 5 sets started with the 20k dumbels for 10 then for 8 then i dropped down to the 18k ones for 10 then 8 again. Then the final set was done with the 16k ones for ten that was my five sets.

INCLINE BENCH PRESS. I done another five sets. I started with the 18s for 10 then 8. Then i used the 16s for my final 3 sets of ten.

PRESS MACHINE for 5 sets. I started on 48k for some reason it seemed easyier than the free weights considering i was already jellyish at this point lol. I done 42.5k for 2 sets 8 and 8. then i dropped down to 38 for the final 3 sets of 8.

FLIES?? For five sets. I think they are called this lol mayb not lol, it is the ones were you come in from wide yea it is flies im sure, flat on bench with free weights i was. I tried using the 16k ones and just couldnt do it lol so i ended up doin the 14k ones i done 5 sets but was very poor at this and found that after the first 2 sets of 8 i had to drop down to the 12s hahaha. For some reason they killed me and the reason i droped down was because i felt as if i wernt doin them right with the heavyier weight at this point. I finished with 3 sets of 8 with the 12k ones.

After this i was really hurting all over and shakin so i just went on the machine for arms i done 3 sets on biceps and three sets on triceps. I was there for about 40 minutes mayb and i even had a compliment sort of from this big bloke haha. He said i was doin good when i started on my first sets of bench press and gave me a bit of advice i was gonna drop down weight quite quick from the 20s to 18s coz i felt week but he made me do another set with the 20s first lol well never made me but said i should and looked as thow i could do it easy (wich i did not feel was case lol.) and i didnt want to dissapoint so i did lol. i felt weak today for some reason? it was the last session of the week for me and this was my first week of gym proper im well pleased roll on monday 

ohhh and any advice welcome as im just tryin to learn


----------



## leafman

Any advice on my training or diet? I realise the one im doin at minute wont b right probs and also i got a bit of chest infection flem on my chest think its mayb because i have stopped smoking and i have one smoke before bed thats it so mayb its all comin off but its a pain.


----------



## joeyh1485

add some form of protien to your 10,00 and 20,00 meals as they don't really contain any

Whey protien is perfect for after the gym because it digests fast but for the same reason it is no good for other times of the day with the exeption of first thing when you wake up

Milk and egg protien is perfect for your last meal just before you go to bed as it digests slowely and it will feed your muscles for longer while you sleep

The mistake I made (and still do) is to rely on supps far too much for protien, you will get far better results from steak(lean mince is the cheapest) chicken tuna etc

Hope this helps mate


----------



## leafman

Thanks joey im gonna start having a tin of tuna or a chicken sandwich along with the 20.00 meal but cant think of much i could stomach at 10 in morning?? any ideas would b great for protein that is like you say?

I am really pleased after weighing my self last night i have put 3 pounds on since i started on monday is that any good for a start? I think ill get better at the eating side of it as second half of the day im now ravenous. And also i have now got a training partner wich i think will help me a lot that is if he sticks to it we will see i suppose. And if i drank aextra weight gain some poiunt in the day would it help? Can you have too much of them supplement drinks??? Coz i can get more i could buy some whey protein mayb for after my session? I really wanna do this now and glad i found this place im hoping to get a picture up in a couple of weeks if i can see any noticable difference Thanks joey and to everyone else keepin watch


----------



## leafman

whooo slept threw me alarm till 11 oclock. Anyway after weighing meself last night i have now put 5 pounds on however i cant see it no were hahahaha. And i would love to no how long is it till you can pm people? im gonna update this later with what i eat today.


----------



## Heineken

If you've consumed any food/drink you'll be seeing that weight on the scales mate. It's more accurate to weigh yourself in the morning before breakfast and after you've been to the toilet


----------



## leafman

Thanks for that mate even me missus said sommat like that last night lol.

I no ill hav had food in me but i still feel good i was thinking it was gonna take ages to get anywere but i just feel as thow its starting to come on.

From now on im gonna weigh meself in the morning and hopefully get a more accurate reading. And i also have to say that i no i put i was 56k earlyier when i started but i was really like 55k lol i no it aint much but i was bang on 8 stone 7 and now im like 1 under 9 stone so im just hopin i keep gaining unless it was all food and then ill cry when i weigh meself in morning thanks for your comment mate and advice.


----------



## leafman

Right im off to get some digi scales to weigh meself after weighing meself last night and gettin 3 different readins lol. I had cheap **** things. Anyway does anyone no if the scales that say they measure body fat and muscle mass work? i mean are they accurate?

Im off to get some now from argos cant wait for gym tonight gonna do back and bit of chest to finish i got a partner to train with today i think so should b a good sesh. Im gonna post few pics later of the stuff im usin supplements and also would like some advice on the nuts iv bought bye for now.

ohh and my diet is gettin better yesterday went as follows

woke up late 10.00am

had pint of weight gain with bannana

12.00

Tuna pasta noodles yogurt and fruit.

14.00

cheesey beans on toast 3 toast with yogurt and 50grams of nuts.

16.00

Turkey, chips and salad and rubarb crumble forafter.

also had a milk and egg protein drink only half pint along with it.

19.30

I had spaggetti on toast i was that hungry i had 3 toast then another 2 makin it five toast and tin of heinze spaggetti. I also had a handfull of nuts along with this well after.

22.00

I had my half pint of milk and egg protein drink before bed and i had a bannanna to.

I also had another 2 bannnaas threw out the day.

Any advice is that a ok start? cant say what my weigfht has been doin as i now no my scales are **** well off too argos now byeeeee


----------



## joeyh1485

your still eating a lot of meals without a direct sorce of protien, nut do contain protien as does most food but you still need to eat something like eggs meat or fish

I prefer eggs cos there easy to scramble in the microwave

While am at home I just crack a few eggs usualy 3 or 4 into a glass of milk and neck them

Again hope this helps mate and your on the right track just keep plugging away


----------



## leafman

Thanks joey i will try get some eggs into me with at least two of the meals. I have bought myself a load of seeds today pumkin seeds sunflower seeds and whole casnew nuts the woman in the shop said to put them in with my weight gain drinks? is this ok yea?

oh and i weighed myself on some proper scales and im way lighter than i thought my scales were crap that i had i am 55.1k lol and i am 4.5% body fat and 68.0% water. I would be really gratefull if someone could tell me what this actually means? Am i ok? lol fat wise im chuffed with the new scales thow took me ages to work them out as im daft as a brush anyway now i need to find that thread were it tells you how to find ur bmr thanks people  ohhh and thanks again joey glad someone is keepin me right.


----------



## a.notherguy

whilst your on the egg topic - i boil a dozen eggs at once then stick em in the fridge. they seem to last about a week if the shells are still intact after boiling and they make great little snacks to take places with ya when you dont know if you will be able to get any other decent protein (i take mine to work for my mid afternoon snack).

just thought id share that with ya.


----------



## leafman

Cheers mate nice one im not a big egg fan dont really like the yellow bit but the easiest way for me to eat them would be to boil them as you say. I dont no if i mentioned i got myself a blender today for my drinks aswell. Gonna try get few pictures on later of few things i got for sommat to do


----------



## leafman

Are these ok hope so coz i can eat a good few lol.





Well also like more ideas for my drinks if anyone nos stuff i can put in it to help me bulk is it more the better should i use as much as i can afford? lol i just wondering like how much of a pack of seeds to put in i got a load from holland and barrets thinks thats its name my memory :whistling:


----------



## leafman

ohh and i see another smoggie is about lol


----------



## leafman

Anyone no how much the smoke well spliffter will affect my training? I dont smoke cigs or owt but do smoke daily i have now however cut down to just a few on the night some advice on this would b really welcome but please dont say i have to stop haha :whistling:


----------



## rare6

get plain nuts 2 much salt in diet already without salted nuts. and holland and barrets supps are **** u mite aswell b throwing ur money out the window fish caps r ok but not the protein

and about the smoking i smoke almost everyday and still gaining weight fast i smoke both aswell and no effect only if u smoke b4 u go gym makes u lazy


----------



## leafman

Thanks mate ill get the ones with no salt and i never smoke during gym days now i no it would make me feel weird training lol id not go. Anyway nice one for advice my protein drinks (new ones are the weider ones?) Thinks thats the name ill double check. OH and i been eatin egss iv had two so far today ill have another 2 between now and tomoz is like 4 to 6 a day with what im havin now enougth thats what im aiming for one with my 10.ooam meal and one with my 20.00 meal then 2 somewere in between mayb more if i can stomach it. Thanks rare


----------



## leafman

yesterday i ate

07.00

pint weight gain and bannana

10.30

4 weeter bix with a tin of tuna 30 minute later

12.30

Big plate of tuna pasta bake pack of chrisp and bannana and yougurt.

14.30

toast x 3 with half tin of beans and had about half pack of nuts half hour later along with a yogurt.

17.30

I had my one cooked meal made for me wich was jacket spuds two big mutha beasts with cheesey beans and then i had half of one of them angel delights followed by other half half hour ish later lol.

20.oo

wernt that hungry so i forced half tin of tuna into me along with half pint of weight gain.

22.00

I got starvin so had 3 toast with spaggetti followed by my eggand milk protein half hour later then went to bed bout half 11

forgot to mention i went to gym about half 3 yesterday first session with a partner but already he has said he is busy tomoz so cant go lol. It went ok ill post up wot i do tomoz thow at the gym i done a bit of back chest and shoulders last session just done different excercises till i couldnt do no more on each body part. It is hard for me to explain wot i do as i dont no wot there all called hahaha. ill have to look into learnin names and stuff i no some (i think) haha


----------



## «Fatman«

Stop eating half tins of tuna.. eat whole ones at least... i'd also add 3 chicken breasts to what your eating daily.


----------



## rare6

leafman said:


> Thanks mate ill get the ones with no salt and i never smoke during gym days now i no it would make me feel weird training lol id not go. *Anyway nice one for advice my protein drinks (new ones are the weider ones?)* Thinks thats the name ill double check. OH and i been eatin egss iv had two so far today ill have another 2 between now and tomoz is like 4 to 6 a day with what im havin now enougth thats what im aiming for one with my 10.ooam meal and one with my 20.00 meal then 2 somewere in between mayb more if i can stomach it. Thanks rare


any from holland and barrets aint worth using go onto www.myprotein.co.uk prob the best 1 quite cheep aswell


----------



## leafman

Cheers mate just been on and there out of stock of the big tubs of weightgain any other places? cheers thow and ill try eat more chicken and the half tin of tuna was a one off coz i couldnt stomach much at the time.

It is starting to get easier for me to eat now but still struggle sometimes im doin welll for what i normally eat and i cant believe how much my weight changes from morning to night so thanks for the advice on weighin meself on the morning heinikken. Thanks to everyone keepin watch.


----------



## neildo

http://www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk/ - they do an awesome mass gainer, use code BSD208 for 5% discount  dont worry man it takes a while to get used to packin more food in you but after a bit you get used to it!


----------



## ba baracuss

Eggs are your friend here mate.

Try having 4 at a time on toast instead of your spaghetti and beans.

Do you like porridge? That wasn't a p1sstake by the way, I mean as in oats. I would recommend it for breakfast, you could add a scoop of protein powder to it.

I would recommend getting just whey powder for your protein whether it be from a shop or online. You could try blending some raw eggs with it along with some oats for breakfast.

The weight gainers are OK but most use sugar to provide the weight gain side of it - oats and eggs are better, you could also try a spoonful of olive oil in a shake to up the calories.


----------



## leafman

Thanks neildo for link pal and cheers baracuss i bought some whey protein yesterday and now i have ran out of weight gain im thinkin of just using this with stuff put in alongside to beef it up a bit as the weight gain didnt last 4 days due to the 3 scoops. here is the whey protein i got should b ok surly for me just startin



hope its the right picture i started last monday with the eatin and training i was 8 stone 4 pounds ish im now 8 stone 9 so least i put sommat on in the week well 8 days actually 9 days now i think i just weighed myself this morning. In all honestly i should be able to get a stone on pretty quick (im hopin) and then ill just keep ploddin on im wantin how i used to be but it took me llike 3 year last time lol. Thanks people for all the help


----------



## leafman

I need to say this thing is with the eggs i cant eat the yellow bit lol unless poached aha ill poach em dont matter ill eat white boiled and the lot poached on the toast  (im still havin the spagetti thow love the stuff lol)


----------



## anabolic ant

if you wanna get bigger,stay lean and become stronger then you will have to persist...there is no quick way...whether you have the magic pill,powder or potion...its hard work and persistance,you have to have a discipline to get where you want!!!

sorry if this sounds harsh,but its the truth...hard work is the only way of a long period of time!!!!

3 main ingredients in getting there:

1,training,hard,correctly and sensibly

2,eating,major major biggie in training,eat clean,balanced and small and often

3,rest,sleep,recovery and repair!!!

get researching on the diet info section,will be loads of great knowledgable threads from experienced folk!!!!

now the steroid issue...*forget this idea*,its not what you need right now,hard work,training regular,gaining experience and progressing using your natural abilities to see how you respond is key at the moment!!!!

pushing your natural boundaries/limits and eating well will constitute/illicit gains if you do this correctly,clean calories,not empty calories,or fast food

you said you have not fed yourself well,i gathered from the fed like a starved dog remark,well you have to introduce food slowly to your body,stretch the stomach over a period of time to get used to eating,digestion(get those stretch receptors in the stomach used to slighlty more food/energy (intake EI))...who knows you may very well explode and have some very good genes...you have to explore what you got first,before you jump the gun into other areas!!!

but just be sure to set yourself achievable longer term goals...nothing happens in 2 weeks bro...everything involved in training are slow processes...just remember rome was not built in a day!!!!!

good luck,welcome in and hope you enjoy all this site has to offer!!!


----------



## TH0R

«Fatman« said:


> Stop eating half tins of tuna.. eat whole ones at least... i'd also add 3 chicken breasts to what your eating daily.


Statements like this are nothing short of useless, if he eats this with the cr4p

he's eating now, he'll deffo put weight on but will end up more like your user name:rolleyes:

Friend, your diet and training is not very good at the moment, if you are serious about

training then I suggest you read this first, Brawn by Stuart McRobert, if you

PM me I'll send you a copy of it.

:beer:


----------



## leafman

Thanks a ant for advice i no i have the will to do this im gonna keep at it even if it takes years im not bothered i like it, like now im waiting for the gym (goin in half hour ish) and i cant wait. As for the diet side of it then this is were my problems start comin in thanks i do find it difficult to eat but im gettin better i seriously used to only eat mayb one meal a day plus choclate and ****e so now im havin at least few meals a day must be helpin. Im gonna just keep crackin on readin and learning. Oh and by way i cant pm tel dont think i have got enougtrh posts yet but i will do asap thanks for that and thanks to everyone helpin me.

Im dfo gonna be around these parts for a bit as i think it is gonna take time. Thanks again :thumb:


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> Statements like this are nothing short of useless, if he eats this with the cr4p
> 
> he's eating now, he'll deffo put weight on but will end up more like your user name:rolleyes:
> 
> Hahahahaha lmfao


----------



## TH0R

Sorry leafman I should of realised you have to be here a month before pm, look at the

diet and training stickies, heres a couple to get you going, follow these and you'll do

just fine, and yes I am really that old you cheeky fvcker

I believe you can send me your email via AIM if your on aol, its the yellow

running man near my avvy, or put up your email if you don't mind

Anyways *read *these first:thumbup1:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/2444-tips-beginners.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html


----------



## leafman

Thanks tell i cant send the message that way so ill just put this email up for now and checkin into it

[email protected]

I appretiate the help to mate gonna take a look at them links tonight also ill update what i done at gym today all thow id love some advice on excercises on my back didnt have to many ideas meself as i dont know excercises that well. Thanks Tel


----------



## leafman

Quick pic im now 8 days into my training i only have 20ml a day of naposim i no people have said they wouldnt bother but ive started so ill finish  and then see were i am i have got my clomid and nolvedex on the way and would like to say thanks again to phhead who brought this to my attention. I no some dont think i shouldnt b takin roids but what is the longest you can run a cycle for not that im thinkin of running one for ages just wonderin lol



after weighing myself this morning i have put 5 pounds on in the 8 days rougthly (as scales wernt great to start with) im not sayin there is any difference by way lol just thought id do weekly updates mayb since i always like plenty of pics wen im lookin in a diary lol. Mayb thats coz im half illiterate hahaha Thanks people


----------



## leafman

**** soz its wrong way lol


----------



## Matt090

leafman said:


> **** soz its wrong way lol


good luck with ur training pal keep at it

my uncles in jail and he said its easier to get steroids in there than it is out here :laugh:, he said that all the young lads are on them in there

and you can tell lol when they come out lol

but train hard and EAT and you will be fine im gona follow this thread :thumb:


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep

wel done on getting the pic up bro, iv only had a quick flick through it, im of 2bed now im up 4 work at 6. But il post up 2mara and try advice th best ican


----------



## leafman

Thanks mato when i was inside they were about, but very hush hush i ended up getting my own by swappin trainers on a visit with afreind hahaha, they had sole and stuff took out and filled with wot i was told were nap50s. Anyways that was with my mate in there he trained me sort of thats why i dont no much i just done as i was told when it came to training. Thanks for the kind words pal hope you stay tuned this place is helping me stick to it.

Ets thanks mate id love that any advice welcome from anyone too.


----------



## leafman

I no this is a bit off subject but this is the biggest stead head in my house



he has a immune system problem a really long name i could not spell anyway he has to take steroids. He has 9 a day they are called medrone 4 mls. Poor lad has been on them the last two years nearly died till i found out what was wrong with himh e used to be on 15 twice a day haha. I am not saying these steroids are for people or out this is just a off subject thing thought id just mention that just incase  he drinks water like a mutha fooker and he is a big **** dog but i hate it we have been told he wont see old bones and thats why i have three coz i couldnt breed him with my bitch. So now i have 2 dogs and one bitch who is just on her first heat. Anyway just thought id mention that. His name is Byson.


----------



## leafman

mayb some work on his back legs eh hahaha :laugh:


----------



## leafman

yesterday i woke late in morning since my daughter is with her nanna and this is how day went as with food.

10.30

pint of weight gain with bannanna (i have 3 dif types of nutts blended in with drinks all of em) (ihave 2 of my naps and one cod liver oil cap now with this meal everyday)

11.30

tin of tuna along with a whey protein drink and two tuna and sweetcorn buns with salad cream.

13.30

I had beans on toast x 3 along with 2 eggs boiled.

15.00

2 tuna sweetcorn salad cream buns and another bannana and also a whey protein drink. also ha a egg white bit only thow couldnt stomach yellow bit at this time for some reson (not that keen). (i have my other 2 naps now)

17.30

mash sausage veg gravy followed by a bannana and yogurt

20.00

i had a tin of tuna with noodles followed by a yougurt

late last night cant remem what time but before i went to bed i got hungry so i had two eggs poached on 3 toast followed by my milk and egg protein drink half pint of.

I wont b postin times for the naps i take from now on i take em 2 morning and 2 tea time ish thats all same everyday. i have one codliver oil capsual every morning to. I really do need help to so i can post excercises i do at gym my so called gym partner decided he couldnt come to day so still just doin as much as i can but without injuring meself. I leave the gym feelin good and pumped and feeling good in myself so hopefully im doin ok. And any advice is welcome but i do find it hard to eat especially when im first up in the morning.


----------



## Matt090

haha i hear some storys from my uncle hes in layland prison where did you go???

You dont do full body workouts do you???

and the eatin in the mornin it will come but just eat as much as you can when you can.

once you have finished the nap 50s i wouldnt take anything else just train hard.

for a while  lol

and the trainers part lol haha when i go and see my uncle i remembe i was touching some Dbol befor hand and the dog stopped at my fingers lol but second time went past how the hell did he get them past????


----------



## leafman

No mate i aint on nap50s now lol i am only on naposim. There only 5 ml i have 4 a day so that is 20ml a day. I went all over started northallerton as a young em then deerbolt then back out then back to northallerton then holme house (i was under 21 in holme house coz northal stopped takin remands for the smoogies wonderin why i go back to yos) so once sentenced to castington up near morpeth then turened 21 so sent me to durham then acklington then lindolm then finished in everthorpe. I first went to jail when i was 19 i was out for 11 week just after i tured 20 then back in till i was 23. My lass was 2 month preganant when i went away and my little girl was nearly 3 when i got out. It was biggest mistake in my life and now im on strainght and narrow since 2005 no more drinking (i just dont lol) cause a lot of my problems stemed from that. My little lass is 6 now and i got another on way in july in fact my missus has her second scan tomoz so hopefully ill no if were havin a boy or girl. Thanks pal


----------



## leafman

He just walked straight past just gotta no how to wrap things mate you learn as you go you can get anything past a dog if u really want too trust me i used to get smelly skunk hahaha. Anyway like i say if there is a will there is a way.  im off to bed day weekend no training hmm seems a long time but i am acheing all over thanks people


----------



## Matt090

leafman said:


> No mate i aint on nap50s now lol i am only on naposim. There only 5 ml i have 4 a day so that is 20ml a day. I went all over started northallerton as a young em then deerbolt then back out then back to northallerton then holme house (i was under 21 in holme house coz northal stopped takin remands for the smoogies wonderin why i go back to yos) so once sentenced to castington up near morpeth then turened 21 so sent me to durham then acklington then lindolm then finished in everthorpe. I first went to jail when i was 19 i was out for 11 week just after i tured 20 then back in till i was 23. My lass was 2 month preganant when i went away and my little girl was nearly 3 when i got out. It was biggest mistake in my life and now im on strainght and narrow since 2005 no more drinking (i just dont lol) cause a lot of my problems stemed from that. My little lass is 6 now and i got another on way in july in fact my missus has her second scan tomoz so hopefully ill no if were havin a boy or girl. Thanks pal


ohhh lol there a type of Dbol right well if you like it then go for it.

im guessin ur mrs stuck with you throughout? sounds like it which is great and its really good to hear that ur sortin ur self out

congratulations on the second child,

and alchohol is the route of all evil lol  so keep away lol

i hope all goes will for the future im expectin to see some pics of you at 11 stone by next year so..... haha just stick around on here and the support will come.


----------



## ba baracuss

leafman said:


> I no this is a bit off subject but this is the biggest stead head in my house
> 
> View attachment 22174
> 
> 
> he has a immune system problem a really long name i could not spell anyway he has to take steroids. He has 9 a day they are called medrone 4 mls. Poor lad has been on them the last two years nearly died till i found out what was wrong with himh e used to be on 15 twice a day haha. I am not saying these steroids are for people or out this is just a off subject thing thought id just mention that just incase  he drinks water like a mutha fooker and he is a big **** dog but i hate it we have been told he wont see old bones and thats why i have three coz i couldnt breed him with my bitch. So now i have 2 dogs and one bitch who is just on her first heat. Anyway just thought id mention that. His name is Byson.


Nice dog mate is he an Akita?

Hope he lives as long and happy a life as possible. Dogs are cool :thumbup1:

Your diet seems to be improving well.


----------



## Tall

As requested BA: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/28936-basic-compound-routine-beginners.html


----------



## ba baracuss

Tall said:


> As requested BA: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/28936-basic-compound-routine-beginners.html


Cheers Tall :thumbup1:

Leaf - check this man's excellent beginners guide out :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Mato yea she did pal she stuck bye me and i just found out i got a boy on way so one of each now no more lol. Thankyou pal. 

Ba baracuss thanks for mate yea its a akita i got 3 kc registered ones my bitch is only young ill put a picture up sometike of the others mayb tonight if i get time and thanks for the link im gonna read that asap gotta be quick now. Thanks Tall i seen you on many threads glad you dropped by to drop that off mate. :thumb:


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep

Hi mate, id try have a good breakfast like 4-6 whole eggs and a few rounds of whole meal toast and a bowl of oats you cann add some honey to sweeten it. Take half your dose of naps with this meal and take 3 fish oil caps. You could look at getting a multi vit and taking one here two.

Id then have your weight gain shake made with full milk and a handfull of nuts 2-3 hours later, then another 2-3 hours look at getting a meal wih about 200g of meat in it tuna or chicken and rice or pasta ect.

Before training id have your 2n half dose of your naps

And have your protein shake straight after your workout,

Then a good meal with carbs/protein and veg for tea and agin 3 fish oil caps

And before bed have your milk protein shake you could have some cottage cheese or a few eggs and nuts for a snack in the evening too.

Make sure to do a full body workout routine including compound lifts.

Im no expert just trying to give some advice to help you could take a few pointers from what ive wriiten to help. You could also add extra virgin olive oil to your shakes or salad to up the kcals


----------



## leafman

Thanks ets im gonna get some multi vits and some olive oil tomoz made a note of that. And also i will start takin the second lot of naps before training instead of tea time (after training on trainin days). I will also try some of the foods and things the only thing i think i would struggle with is the food when i first get up. The reason ive been havin the protein drink thing then is because i struggle to eat but i am gettin bit better now so i might try gettin some toast in along with that and the bannanna to start with. Cheers mate. I been to my mams in boro today first thing she said was you have put on weight in ma cheeks lol. (So that is were the 5 pound gone) :laugh: i feel well regardless and cant wait to train on monday its only sunday thow seems ages away but im gonna rest then go nuts in gym monday :laugh: naaa i dont go daft but lookin forward to it thanks people by the way im chuffed to bits with these new scales i got cant beleive how much my old ones were out they been lieing to me for ages lol. Thanks


----------



## leafman

By the way anyone no any threads on how to deadlift proply? and squats im gonna have a look now anyways.


----------



## rare6

www.youtube.com just type it in


----------



## leafman

Just realised its thursday today so i got training tomoz was thinking it was friday today in that last post lol cheers rare ill take a look at that now.


----------



## evian

Hi i have read your post and i am realy proud for you that you decided to go to the gym. I would like to tell you my advice. FIRST OF ALL SET A GOAL FOR YOURSELF WHAT DO YOU WANT TOT ACHIEVE IN LETS SAY TWO MONTHS TIME. PLAN LITTLE STEPS INSTEAD OF SAYING THAT I WILL BENCH PRESS 200 LB AFTER ONE YEAR. PLAN!!!

Forget all the supplements and protein shakes. They won't help to get bigger. For your weight it is not hard to eat right amount of normal food. Just need to do some maths at home. Calculate how much of proteins, carbs and fat you need to consume a day and go for it. And the last but not least sort out your gym session plan. Don't do to many sets and reps. I suggest 3 sets of 8 - 10 reps with you 80% max weight. When on third set you'll be able to do 10 sets next time increase weight by 10 lb. Then you will progress. And thave a friend with you to spot you. It really helps to squeeze max. Here is an example of 4 day split routine for you:

Monday (chest, biceps and abs)

1.	Flat bench press 3x8

2.	Biceps barbell curl 3x8

3.	Incline bench press 3x8

4.	Hammer curl 3x8

5.	Decline bench press or dips leaning forward with weight 3x8

6.	Dumbbell curl 3x8

7.	Pullover 3x8

8.	Abs 4x25

Tuesday (back, triceps and abs)

1.	Death lift bent legs 3x8

2.	Close grip press 3x8

3.	Wide grip pull-ups 3x8

4.	Dips 3x8

5.	Dumbbell rows 3x8

6.	Scull crusher 3x8

7.	Abs 4x25

Thursday (shoulders, traps)

1.	Shoulder seated press 3x8

2. Shrugs 3x10

3.	Dumbbell lateral raise 3x8-10

4.	Barbell upright rows 3x8-10

5.	Rear lateral raise 3x8-10

6.	Dumbbell shrugs 3x10

7.	Abs 4x25

Friday (legs)

1.	Leg press 3x10

2.	Hack squat 3x8

3.	Standing one dumbbell calves 4x12

4.	Leg curl 3x8-10

5.	Stiff leg death lift 3x8

6.	Leg extension 3x8-10

7.	Leg press machine calves 4x12

8.	Abs 4x25

I hope i helped you and didn't confuse to much. Good luck.


----------



## rare6

thats way 2 much work he jus needs basics... i.e pull ups, bench press, inc bench, deads, squats all ur basic compounds

way 2 many exercises in 1 session as tbh

4 day split wld wok better if it was like this

monday chest and tris

rep range 6-8

flat bench 3sets

inc bench 3sets

dips 3sets

french press 2sets

wednesday back and bis

deadlifts 4sets

wide pull ups 3sets

bent over rows 3sets

seated curls 3 sets

preacher curls 2sets

friday shoulders

shoulder press 3sets

side lat raises 3sets

upright rows 3sets

saturday legs

squats 4sets

SLDL 3sets

leg ext 3sets

leg curls 3sets

calve raises 5 sets 20 with 20sec rest

this wld prob work alot better


----------



## Goose

Mate im really pleased to read what you've wrote. Great inspiration for others! Keep up the bloody hard work, your doing great. Get some update pictures up soon! Looking good my friend!


----------



## leafman

First off evian thanks for the comments and advice pal im unable to train 4 times a week at the minute so gonna have to stick to the 3 times a week, But i agree with mayb settin myself a realistic goal id like to b lookin well for the summer mayb a good stone and a half on for summer 10 and a half 11 stone would b nice but i hav really no idea how this is gonna go im just gonna crack on. Thanks rare for droppin in with ur advice as well pal, Ive been given a link from ba baracus and tall and i still aint took it all in but im likeing the look of it routine wise thanks again. Goose i thank you for your kind words and tonight ill update another picture i got gym today shoulders and im gonna mayb train my abs to? The new scales i got are sayin my body fat is only 5.5 so id love to no why i cant see my abs lol even goes down to 4.5 sometimes. My water rate or what ever it is is 65.8 and my weight this morning was 8 stone 10. Like i say now i dont mind sayin i started 8 stone 4 lol. Thanks for everything peiople this place helps really really loads i think the best move i made so far was joining this site and i mean that thanks again.


----------



## Goose

No worries. A mirror is far better than scales in my opinion. I have those fat analysis scales and I refuse that I have 34% bodyfat! haha.

They never tell the truth mate.


----------



## leafman

After readin threw a few posts and things i think my problem will be understanding how things work from reading them(im daft) i like the look of the routine by tall but im unsure if id b able to put it into practice as i sometimes need things explaing like im a 3 year old haha. Cant wait to do shoulders today thow and another thing i forgot to mention is that id love a partner evian but people i no are rather window lickers or they just slackers lol. I am thow makin mates at the gym itself and feel it should b only a matter of time before i should hav a partner for a couple of the sessions. Im gonna get couple pictures up tonight its been 11 days training and trying now lol. :thumb:


----------



## leafman

yea i feel as thow i hav more fat than 4.5 percent lol mayb they are wrong did cost me a good few quid them thow but atleast the weight is bang on digi ones are better than my old ones i got different readins with them lol :laugh: The scales tell lies i agree (but they dont lie on the weight haha or better not be lol)


----------



## leafman

Right had good session today did shoulders triceps and finished on legs as ive never worked em really but suppose im gonna have to. I fell good bout things and now i got two days rest sure i felt sommat rippin in my tricep when training but feels fine now lol. My missus had to go out earlyier so i got her to get a quick picture of me wich ill post up im gonna give it another week then ill get a couple of pictures up again. If i get time later ill post my diet up for yesterday but it wernt as good as normal because i had to go to hospital in morning with my lass then i had to drive threw to boro and pick my little lass up so it wernt the best. I did stick to some sort of diet thow. anyway here is the pic



oh and here is my young jap akita she is only 6 month old now and you can also see my little un in back ground lol. little terror she is. (both of em)



Anyway hope you like me snowman :laugh:


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep

Good to see your sticking to it, it will be good if you can get a trainer partner to help motavite u and keep u goin, and u will need to post up your progress pics and your weight on here so dont want to have nothing good to show us, so keep at it and eat and train like a mo fo!

Eat 3 good soild meals a day high protein and carbs and thro some nuts and olive oil in for good fats and have your 3 shakes a day. Try gettin squatting and deadlifting and alo doing flat bench press and incline dumbel press for your chest with things like pull ups and triceps dips.


----------



## leafman

I have more than the 3 shakes a day some days ets mate and i will most defo be stickin to this training. Im off today to get my self some multi vits and few other things ill update this later thanks pal.


----------



## leafman

My weight when i started this was 8 stone 4 (i didnt dare say that before lol) and this morning i weighed 8 stone 10pounds 2 oz. Off for my muti vits and muti pack of tuna and whatever else i can think of to get lol.


----------



## leafman

Right went out for multivits,ended up getting a weight bench and few weights and a long bar to go with the few metal weights i already got.

The only problem is the weights with it are only plastic ones but along with my meatal weights i already have i can get up to say 60 k on it so should b ok for now (as i dont even do 60 k lol) just to give my self a little pump now and again. 

I also got my muti vits aswell  how many of them a day u think i should take anyone? Till anyone says otherwise ill just b takin one in morning with my 3 codliver oil tabs and my 2 5ml dbol. I have felt good today i seem to recover a lot quicker now and i worry a bit im not training enougth? any advice? i am training till i cant train no more so god nos. Anyway felt good so i done a bit of chest and biceps early just a warm up sessh before my proper chest and biceps session on monday at gym.

Just now i done 5 sets of about hang on ill ad it up lol (hmm thats bit light I did 5 sets of 35k for ten and i done another five sets but instead of holding the bar wide i held it close in so hands were side by side. I done 5 sets of 6 like that. After that i just done 3 sets of ten on my biceps with the ten k bumbells. Just pumped me self up really i got tomoz to rest then back to gym monday roll on. 

Oh diet for yesterday was

9.00

pint of whey protein with all my nuts and stuff blended in along with 3 egg whites and 3 toast and butter.

(also had codliver oil tablets and other ones)

11.30

I had tin of tuna with noodles a yogurt, bannana, and 25 grams of nuts.

14.15

I had bannana along with a half pint of whey protein nuts and stuff in as usuall and my other 2 dbol.

Went to training at 3ish bit earlier.

16.00

got back from gym about 4 and had another whey drink half pint nuts blended in. I also had a tin of tuna i was hungry and me tea wernt till half 5 ish lol.

18.00

Tea was finally done i had chips,beans,southern fried chicken and 3 bread now i understand this aint that healthy but a good ****in meal in me is also wot i need me thinks lol plus thats what was being made i couldnt say no lol. I had a fruit corner yogurt for after.

20.00

I had poached egg on toast x3 along with pint of milk i been really thirsty latly but been drinking mass amounts of water as i was told when i was in jail. I benn on the ****er every 10 mins lol. (i also had about 25 grams of nuts aswell about hour later).

00.10

I had my milk and egg protein drink, half pint before bed and also had a quarter of a water melon any one no if thats any good for you? water melon? lol then was out like a light in bout 5 mins after hittin the sack.

Anyway any advice welcome i gotta go get a load of eggs as iv ran out now just realsied this morning but then forgot lol. Thanks people ill get some pics up of the bench and stuff i got if i get bored later. And if anyone knows any really quality items to add to my supplemsents let me no or out else i should get if i was to b deadly serious thanks again


----------



## leafman

Ive had a good day today just restin but was up 6 0z since yesterday so still gaining slightly im just eatin me tea chicken jacket spuds cheese peas ohh and thew chicken is wrapped in bacon. lol.

Anyway still stickin to diet my kid goes back to school tomoz so easyier for me to get up, im gonna b up at 7am, 5 days a week mon to friday and see how strickt i can get my diet it is very good for me anyway but gonna try and get times spot on.

Well here is couple of pics as im bored there is the weights i got for 20 quid off sumone i no and i got given some rebok stand things for press ups there quite good i can get deeper if that makes sense and i also included my shoppin from a quick visit to asda. (the 2 small protein tubs were already on side so i stuck em in the picture lol) i have been goin like 3 times a week ssince i aint got space for all the food im goin threw lol.


----------



## leafman

Training tomoz ill post up diet for today and what i do at gym tomoz night. Im doin chest and biceps tomoz then ill do bit of legs and abbs as iv never trained abs yet lol. (EVER)  Im gonna update with pictures every other week mayb weekly just depends if my gains can b seen (wich i hope they can)


----------



## chris2877

Nice work m8 i`m in the same boat as you as i only way 9st 8lbs and trying to change my eating habits and getting into weight training as much as possible.

Good luck with the training mate


----------



## leafman

Thanks chris i hope your training goes well how long u been at it? I have had a good session at gym today done chest, biceps finished on bit of legs. I done 5 sets of flat press with dumbells, incline and decline so 15 sets i used the 18s and 16s mostly along with the 14s towards end of them sets.

After this i went on the press machine done 3 sets of 8 to 10 with 40k. Then i went and started to do biceps with free weights andalso on 2 machines feelin good still up nice and early this morning so its all good


----------



## chris2877

Just been at it a few weeks still getting used to eating more and training. Was actually at the gym today but got totally ruined when around 10 kids appeared and starting using all the machines which kinda ruined my mindset alittle. So hardly got anything done which kinda p***ed me off. :cursing:


----------



## leafman

haha been bullied off by kids lol :laugh:  i go to gym at off peak times as since i work from home its makes no difference to me. I went and got 5 kilo of chicken fillets from butchers today for £25.

Im hopin thats ok it worked out cheaper than super markets and the butcher reckons its better straight from butchers less water or sommat ( dont hav clue if its true). S all in all its been a good day i feel as thow i want to train more would doing a bit at home in between do any harm you think anyone? Just say like pumping myself up now and then with a few light sets (or heavy)? Just wondering im gonna start doin a bit extra on a saturday night yes im that sad lol. Anyway illupdate with my weight tomoz hopefully i got another gain i think im weighin myself too much hahaha.

I weigh meself every morning. too much? lol


----------



## leafman

Didnt weigh my self today gonna wait a couple of days then do it im gonna update with pictures this friday aswell (after trainin as u do)lol.

Diet is like this today so far today

8.00

Half pint of strawberry weight gain (three scoops) with cashew nuts mixed in along with a bannana ended up a pint of big thick milkshake lol nice. I use full fat milk as usuall then i had 3 egg whites along with that.

10.00

4 weeterbix with my usuall milk hardly no sugar (wich is good for me normally have loads) and 2 slices of toast with butter about 20 minutes later with our lass.

12.30

I had a salad from morrisons a large one were u pick it yourself as we were out. I got tuna pasta and sweetcorn,pasta chicken (spicy) 3 boiled eggs a load of carrot,cheese,cucumber had to really push down to get the lid on lol make the most of it (as much as u can fit in the tub) lol.

I went to wakefield one as i was out and about. Followed this with pint of milk.

15.00

I had two tuna sandwiches tuna and sweetcorn with mayonaise (4 slices of bread) and half pint of my whey protein with cashew nuts mixed in.

17.30

I had the meal my missus makes wich was meat pie, mash ,carrots, peas with a bannana after and yougurt(fruit corner)

Its now half eightish im sat here with half pint of whey protein with cashew nuts and iv just had a little blast on my chest to pump myself upa bit.

I feel good i gotta a big mirror up in kitchen with my weights (its big kitchen lol) and i can see the change in me for defo not sure if you people will when i update my pictures. Im gonna have 3 egg whites now and have a cruise round this site, then later about 22.00 im havin 3 poached egg on toast then ill have my half pint of egg and milk protein before bed.

That is very similar to everyday now when at home durin day thow i usually have tuna and noodles instead of the salad i had out today.

And i also have my tablets 3 codliver oil caps,2 muti vits (in morning), and 20ml dbol. Thanks people any advice welcome


----------



## leafman

Been looking for something exrtra to add to my diet and i have decided to get some CNP pro-mass. I just ordered a 4.5k tub so should have that soon. It says its meant to b ok so should help me with a extra meal or two if anyone knows best times to take it let me no cheers all.


----------



## ba baracuss

Just a random comment mate but don't take too many cod liver oil caps as high doses aren't good.

Next time get yourself some plain fish oil. It will probably be cheaper and you can have 2 caps with each meal.


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep

mate your diet is im proving greatly eating the right stuff in there, try get some good carbs like spuds, brown rice and oats,

with good training and diet and plenty of est u will grow and will see results soon, keep it up and keep us posted. Good luck bro

The cnp pro mass is a weight gainer and you could take one a day as you already have you other shakes.


----------



## TOBE

leafman said:


> 12.30
> 
> I had a salad from morrisons a large one were u pick it yourself as we were out. I got tuna pasta and sweetcorn,pasta chicken (spicy) 3 boiled eggs a load of carrot,cheese,cucumber had to really push down to get the lid on lol make the most of it (as much as u can fit in the tub) lol.
> 
> I went to wakefield one as i was out and about. Followed this with pint of milk.


Sounds good mate, how much does this usually cost for a tub?


----------



## leafman

Ba baracus Thanks pal i was wondering about that and have only had 2 of them this morning ill look for the oil u mentioned today 

Ets thanks again mate very welcome advice i will update with a couple of pictures this weekend as some are sayin (my mates,yes i do hav mates lol) that they can see difference in me already. I can see the difference already but not sure if u lot will. I am gonna try and fine tune the diet this week and next. 

I understand things take time but i see no point in me hanging around when im in a postionion to do and get everything i need now. I dont always have the time (and money) i have right now so thats another reason im goin all out. I have to say thow i really love it now the whole training and readin and learning  Im at gym at 19.00 toninght shoulders and triceps cant wait i got a partner as well. My partner is also bigger and stronger than me (not for long hahahaha) so im over the moon. Only problem is i gotta wait till night to go train but its all good.


----------



## leafman

Hello tobe pal thanks for dropping bye. They are about 3 different sizes but the extra large one is about £2.50 but the normal large is £1.99 and i can squeeze as much in there as i need so it all good u just force top on hahahaha u see people pushing hard down on lids to get em closed. As long as the lid shuts its a case of ramming it in lol.

They also have like loads of things to choose from pasta and meat wise.


----------



## LiftHeavy

I read your training shoulders and tricpes 2 nite? Whats your current routine look like? Id rather train chest with trieps and shoulders with abbs and traps? Keep the diet going and the dbol lol and youll grow my friend make sure to deadlift and squat.

Dont sacrifice form for weight tho!


----------



## joeyh1485

I currently train delts an tri's and find it works well for me

I train traps with back and rear delts

It's all about finding what works for you mate there's more than one way to skin a cat:thumb:


----------



## leafman

Thanks lift heavy, yes i just got back half hour ago from gym. I done shoulders and triceps and bit of biceps too. Its very basic what i been doin at the gym but seems to be doin the job i always leave feeling really well pumped up like now.

I start on bench with free weights i do 5 sets sat with back straight. Always get between 8 to 10 to start with then 6 to 8.

After that i do five sets on the shoulder press as heavy as i can till i simply cant do no more.

After that today i done 5 sets of, is it front raises with dumbells? lol Then I done another five sets behind my neck with the olympic bar and a bench straight up (on one of them machines lol).

Then i done 3 sets of shrugs (as heavy as i can) Then i finished on killing my triceps off on the machine and also the rope one hahahaha pullin it down lol.

And pumped my arms up till they felt like they were gonna explode lol i was suprised i was doing 56 k on curls on machine thats good for me.

Anyway thanks lift heavy for comments and advice mate

Thanks for stopping bye joey. Im gonna keep me sessions as they are for now anyways just as im starting to get a good routine goin and i also feel a lot more confident round the weights and machines.

I do chest and biceps monday.

shoulders and triceps wednesday.

Back and a little bit of everything on a friday.

I have just started doin 3 sets on each machine (three machines), on legs at the end of my monday and friday sessions. To tell the truth at the minute i can do any excercise and feel it all over sometimes lol. Im starting to love it gym i mean pumpin myself up and gaining weight its all good 

Hope my pro mass comes tomoz.Roll on friday to for gym.

Anyway im off for a bannana. Just for anyone interested starting weight was 8 stone 4 lol and now im 8 stone 12.4 lol. Am i right in thinkin thats half a stone ? lol i feel as thow i have put that on to tell truth. I think i started this about9 days ago gonna check beginning of my thread now.


----------



## leafman

I have been at it 13 days.  Its a good start i honestly think i could have gained weight without the naposim mayb i used that as excuse looking back think i was just being lazy. Thanks people :thumb:


----------



## leafman

I cant remember if iv asked this before will i be able to keep my small waist if i go up a few stone? Im a 28 waist, would like to not go above 30 32 really.


----------



## leafman

Thanks for that mate yea i weigh meself on a morning now after goin to toilet for the longest pi s ever and err sayin no more :laugh:


----------



## joeyh1485

your waist will go up as your body weight rises but it's mainly down to genetics IMO

If your 18 stone with a 32 waist your waist will still look very small so I wouldn't worry too much about it mate

Also just noticed you don't train legs? That's a mistake IMO as training quads causes your body to produce the most of your natural testosterone


----------



## rare6

like joeys sayin it will still look small... my waist is 30-31 but sill looks small as my chest is 40-41 and shoulders are 18in all depends on your proportiions


----------



## leafman

thanks joey and rare. Yea i am just starting to train them on a monday and friday at end of session do you think they need a seshion on there own?

I would b very embarresed to show my legs lol. I have scars all over me when i was young and stupid been stabbed a few times in legs and its hard to hide the scars. Mayb ill get some pictures up once they aint as skinny either lol.  Thanks


----------



## leafman

can u see any difference in my pics on last page joey? prob not lol :laugh:


----------



## joeyh1485

"double post"


----------



## joeyh1485

:beer:defo give legs there own day mate heavy squats take it out of you

It's hard to tell mate cos there taken in different light/position/distance I would say you look a lot better in your recent pic but to make an accurite record you should take them in the same place/position/light, on my journal I take pics from a few poses so I can asses what I need to work on

I also posted too many pics at first your far better off taking them once a month or once every two months IMO

At the end of the day your weight has gone up and it looks like your bodyfat has stayed the same so your making progress:thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Yea i defo aint no fatter it is goin on my top half lol. Im gonna get some pictures up at the weekend in a few positions then ill wait a couple of weeks and get some pictures up in the same place as u say. Thanks mate.

As for legs i will try and make a day for them asap but for now im gonna keep training them at the end of every session instead of twice a week.

Im also gonna start doin squats and dead lifts in my kitchen on a saturday. Is there anything i can do at home with the weights iv got? Except what iv mentioned? I will start doin legs on a saturday at home if i can, just cant afford another gym day yet till i get my membership. I have gone all out with this its costing me a fortune a week on food and iv just got my 4.5 k of bannana cnp pro mass  Thanks for the reply joey mate. Oh and my little lad who is on way in july is gonna be a joe


----------



## joeyh1485

it's a great name

You could do hack squats as well mate but I wouldn't train your legs more than once or twice a week cos it will no doubt lead to overtraining

I personaly would do deads on back day as its mainly back being used

I'll look forward to the pics mate and don't worry everyone feels like a tool the first time they hit a few poses


----------



## leafman

HAHAHA thats what i mean ill try lol.  ill have a go at the weekend end or tommorow night after training, make a fool of my self some, wouldnt mind seein my back proply anyways lol. Thanks joey


----------



## leafman

Things are still going really well the problem i have at minute is sleeping at night. For some reason my sleep is hard to come by i just lay there running a hundred things threw my head. Not even just about training either lol.

This is gonna sound really stupid but i keep get emmotional over nothing as well lol. Its gettin a bit embarrising now when im sat in the room and nearly bursting into tears over fu k all lol. Anyway gym tonight so its all good. Ill update after my back session.


----------



## rare6

leafman said:


> Things are still going really well the problem i have at minute is sleeping at night. For some reason my sleep is hard to come by i just lay there running a hundred things threw my head. Not even just about training either lol.
> 
> This is gonna sound really stupid but i keep get emmotional over nothing as well lol. Its gettin a bit embarrising now when im sat in the room and nearly bursting into tears over fu k all lol. Anyway gym tonight so its all good. Ill update after my back session.


aww bless ya leafman lol na im just messing with ya has something happend recently thats got you thinking?. hows the weight going on? let us know how the sesh went will be intresting to see what your doing whats your lifts looking like now bench deads and squats?


----------



## leafman

I hav no idea why im not sleepin lol weird i just think about things i wanna do and as always money (i am bit money orientated) but normally i drift off and now i dont lol. Thing is it has affected my diet last two days coz i been gettin up a couple of hours later. I still eating everything but i like to b up for 8 not 10 lol.

As for the weight it is coming on thick and fast mate. I was 8 stone 12.4 i think last time so its a start from 8 stone 4. I didnt weigh me self this morning gonna wait till tomoz morning. I have been at it two weeks now so thats 8 pounds in 14 days.

Everytime i have been to the gym i have never tried to see what i can lift so tonight i might have a look. I was suprised i took a mate last session with me thinking he was bigger than me so he would b stronger than me but it wernt the case. He said he had been training aswell. I think he has been using machines with light weights lol. I give him the 16 k dumbells and he was all over the place week as **** lol. He will get there, i think he been posin and not workin in wotever gym he was goin to and today he has decided he is busy lol. I go as heavy as i can normally as long as i can get 6 to 8 reps im happy. Tonight i got back but ill jump on bench press at start (after warming up) to see what i can press. At minute pal im using the 16s 14s and 12s dumbells on bench press and shoulders. But for some reason i can do more weight on a proper bar. Ill see think id get mayb 65 k up at a push ill let u no i could b way out. As for squats im just gettin started with legs I plan to out leg joey one day haha thanks all.


----------



## rare6

lol dont we all think about money mate i got a baby due in july and cant find a ****ing job!. well just get the sleep in mate as long as your eating tho it shouldnt matter that much. u aint doing that bad for your weight tho mate. i use 25kg, 27.5kg, 30kg dumbells for 6-8 reps shoulders and chest u will be there soon enough just keep working at it. also 8lb in 14 days that deserves a reward dont you think! the weight was well needed tho mite slow down a bit how tall are you?... aslong as your getting good clean carbs you wont be putting on as much fat post up training later and i will have a little look in.


----------



## bigcraigc

hi leafman,

great thread mate, been very interesting to read. how u getting on?? how much weight have u put on since u started? ive been trainin a good few years on and off but i still consider myself to be a novice as its just a hobbie really. i weigh 210lbs now and havent gained in about 6 months. i eat well and train hard....maybe too hard as some ppl have suggested (duely noted btw) but my gains have grinded to a halt. i was just woundering if i should perhaps consider steroids.

any comment would be appreciated.

good luck leafmna. keep up the good work.


----------



## leafman

Cheers rare im back from training now i done back and finished on legs. Im 5 foot seven mate my normal weight is normaly around the 9 stone mark im one of them skinny fookers who dont put much weight on even when eatin 3 meals a day. Once i get past the 9 stone mark ill just keep crackin on. I had a go at bench press today and got 65 k up once. But like i say i done back. On lat pull downs i was doin around the 54 k mark. But once tired i gotta drop the weight. To tell the truth im not that bothered about how heavy it is at the minute as long as im doin heavy and till i simply cant do no more then i feel as thow im doin my best.

I done.

5 sets of 8 to 10 lat pull downs in front ov neck lol and 5 sets behind. That was with a wide grip.

Then i done 5 sets of 8 to 10 with a close grip and hands underneath (not sure what they are called) pullin it down towards ur stomach. lol sorry mate im useless with names but ill wright em all down from now on what im doin. Think im gonna start takin note pad and pen.

After this i went on the back machine there wich you pull towards you and done 3 sets of 6 to 8 on all three different grips. I was doin about 40k now at this point.

After this i grabed a bench and got some 18k dumbells and done some of the one were you kneel on bench and pull the dumbell up to yourself haha. One arm at a time. For all yous laugthing at my discription of excercises i will learn them for you all  . Anyway i done 3 sets like that 6 to 8 each set but had to drop down to 16s for last set.

Anyway after this i went and grabbed the 14 k dumbels and done some curls till my arms felt as if they were gonna explode lol. I done 3 sets of as many as i could.

Then i went on the leg machines. There is three in the gym were i go. I done 3 sets on each. On the one were you push outwards with your legs i done 80k and then walkin homei thought id damaged meself but im fine now lol. Thanks rare mate i no i aint just puttin it on my belly, its goin on my shoulders and chest weight wise, exactly like it did when i was away and training back in 02 to 05 lol. Im gonna try get our lass to get some pics of me then ill put them up and take more in 2 weeks time in the same place as joey said earlyier. I have cut all choclate out and crumbles and choc biscuits all the sh te i used to eat i no longer want to eat and i think it is because im eating properly now meal wise. Thanks rare.


----------



## leafman

My little lad is due july the 7th mate so congrats and ggood luck with it all pal. :thumb:


----------



## leafman

Big c mate im not the man to be offering advice reccomending takin steds pal. In my honest opinion you look like a big fooker in ur avi so im not sure. I suppose it depends how big you wanna be or what you want? You wantin to compete or just look well like i want to? Because as i hav already said you look big pal. I would say jump on them and get massive if thats what you want you have more experience then me prob pal so as long as you do things proper (like pct after) then i suppose you should go for it  If i was your size i would lol.

The fact you are already listening to what people say means a lot in my eyes. You are goin about things the right way so why not  And thankyou for following my thread its this thread that has helped me get goin mate and also keep goin. I started at 8 stone 4 lol i no skinny as a rat lol and now im 8 stone 12.4 after 14 days. I didnt weight myself this morning so not sure if ive passed the 9 stone mark yet prob not. I want to be getting to about 11 stone hopefully for summer if i can. If you decide to go for it you should do a thread coz it will help with advice on,diet and ways to do things and work outs and things. Id be first to follow pal. How heavy are you? Thanks again


----------



## leafman

Right joey i done it here is the pictures. Ill do the same in another 14 days. I can see difference lol my chest has come out and i cant see bones in it no more lol. If you look at first picture you can see my chest bones when relaxed and now i cant. :thumb:











well that will be it for pictures of myself till 2 week today. I do like to get some pictures into my thread thow i prefer seein threads with plenty of pictures hope some else sees a difference soon lol. It is there i promise


----------



## rare6

i must say leafman you look alot better than you did mate jus keep cracking at it. ur body will tell you what you can lift just listen to it... you should be hitting failure on 6 and have to push out the last 2 if u have to force the reps from before 4 your lifting to heavy. have they got a propa pull up bar or grips? would work better if you do them weighted try like 5 - 10lb to start with and work up. as for the bench good work mate


----------



## r.m commando

leafman said:


> Right joey i done it here is the pictures. Ill do the same in another 14 days. I can see difference lol my chest has come out and i cant see bones in it no more lol. If you look at first picture you can see my chest bones when relaxed and now i cant. :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 22585
> 
> 
> View attachment 22586
> 
> 
> View attachment 22587
> 
> 
> View attachment 22588
> 
> 
> View attachment 22589
> 
> 
> well that will be it for pictures of myself till 2 week today. I do like to get some pictures into my thread thow i prefer seein threads with plenty of pictures hope some else sees a difference soon lol. It is there i promise


go on leaf keep it going, been reading your thread its interesting to see how people pick up on things and learn like your diet well done mate stick at it hope all is going well


----------



## leafman

Thanks mate i will keep goin dont worry  Once i put my mind to sommat i do it and i learn as much as i can in process lol. Thanks pal.


----------



## leafman

Cheers stevie yea im pleased with the 8 pounds but i just wanna push even more and more. Im gonna sort my self a new diet i think and add another meal in there or just add 2 of the pro mass drinks in with what im currently having. 

I also gonna start weighing myself abit less coz i was doin it everyday lol. Now it will b every two days hahaha. Just making sure its still climing upwards as ive got a feeling the more i put on the harder it will become to put weight on but mayb im gonna b wrong. Thanks anyway and good look with your training 5 pounds is also a really good gain. :thumb:


----------



## bigcraigc

nice1 leafman,

im 210lbs (15 stone) but thats taken years of natural training and like i say ive just stopped gainin. there are guys at my gym that have only been trainin a matter of months and are over taking me! i know they are on gear even tho they dont admit it. i jus feel like i wanna get HUGE lol. i will take ur advice and start a thread. i have spoken to a friend and he is gettin me some dianabol. (what ur on i think). ive been told to pyramid them over 6-8 weeks eg 20mg ED week1, 30mg ED week2 , up2 50mg ED then back down again. is this ok?

thanks


----------



## bigcraigc

thanks leafman, heres the link to my thread. its called "a little extra help??"

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/52859-little-extra-help.html


----------



## leafman

lol i would do the same mate if people are gettin bigger than you lol.

I really have learnt all i no over a short time but mayb u hav hit a wall as you say ur 210 and not gettin no bigger so dbol would b a good start.

If i was you id have 20 ml a day for a week then go up to 30 and to tell the truth this would do you.

If you aint had them before i would imagine you will go fookin huge :thumb:

30 or 40 mil a day is enougth from everything i have read and anything more than 60ml and your wastin it and all you will get is worse side affects. Im currentlty takin the naposim dbol wich seems to be very good. I get unreal pumps and i can feel my self stretching sometimes or so it seems lol. But dbol is dbol i think so dont worry about wich type it is as long as its the real deal. Ill be keepin a eye out for your thread big fella. Mayb ill get some tips with training if you been training for a while. Good luck pal.


----------



## leafman

Forgot to mention i weighed melelf again this morning and im 8 stone 13. Thats 9 pounds now. I was 4.4 percent body fat on athlete mode and 7.1 on normal mode. Not quite sure how that works how can you have to different amounts of body fat? my scales are good ish ones you put all your details in and then wam it tells you what you want to know. But like i say it has 2 different modes to weigh urself i usually use the athlete mode as this gives me lowest fat measurement hahaha. Anyway water was 68.3 percent. So

weight: 8 stone 13

fat: 4.4 or 7.1 whatever floats your boat

water: 68.3

Old weight : 8 stone 4. :thumb: Im quite happy with it all but need to be thinking about future keeping gains. If anyone has ideas on this im all ears. Would i be better off just doin a proper cycle now and get some sus into me aswell lol. I actually know someone who has 6, 250 ml sus vials. Karachi or sommat. Says oregan on it. Should i add em to my cycle? Ill wait for advice first. My diet is really much better now than when i started and i am really serious about this aswell. Or would i be better waiting till i finish this one then wait and do another cycle? Id prefer to do it all now but like already said ill wait to see if anyone has any advice.


----------



## m14rky

seems like ur making good progress so far at the end of the day the choice is yours but IMO theres no way i would be taking gear at 8 stone 13


----------



## leafman

Everyone to there own mate. The gear has helped 20ml a day but iv worked hard at it as well iv changed my diet everyweek so it is gettin better and better and im also training hard. The choice to take the gear was a easy one for me. It gave me the motivation.


----------



## leafman

Here is a couple of pictures for all those who cant read  No i just bored.

There is a picture of the supplements im takin all of them and one of me getting out of my yearly bath :laugh:


----------



## leafman

Im gonna start training and pushing myself even harder now i got about 4 weeks left on the course im on (unless i added jabs) so wanna make the most of it. I think ill prob just finish the 6 week on the naposim (dbol) then have my 4 week on clomid then have a break and keep eating and training hard then have another go again lol. Anyway mayb im thinking too much


----------



## leafman

Found a couple of old pictures of myself just before i went away and one while i was away, about half way threw my 4 and half year sentence. I was a really bad pill and coke head bad eh. Anway the here they are





and if i done it right this is one while i ws in everthorpe but before (just) i had them nap 50s. If you see in my first pic before i went away i was like a ironing board. I know im not much more than that now but since havin themm naps i aint had a totally flat chest like that since lol. Anyway old picture and ill never b like that agoin hopefully. Oh and i am pointing at me little man in the picture thats why i split it up as its a proper dodgy picture :laugh: should have showed you the ones of her hahahaha   And it is a tag on my ankle id only just got out after a little stay in young offenders. :whistling:


----------



## leafman

Im gonna upload a picture of my legs now in next few days as i didnt dso them on my last picture update. I just have to b brave enougth :laugh:  sayin that they gotta b better than that picture lol. Prob not b warned


----------



## leafman

Diet for yester day

8.00

pro mass (half pint with full fat milk) and bannana

10.00

3 toast and 2 poached eggs

12.00

had a plate of chicken (one and half breast cold) and tuna and noodles. another bannana after.

15.00

Whey protein drink (half pint full fat milk) and tuna sweetcorn and salad cream sandwiches ( 2 sandwiches 4 slices of bread) i also have proper butter on my bread. I also had about 25 grams of nuts after about 20 minutes later.

18.00

I had meat and potato pie with mash and veg (veg was peas and carrots)

21.00

I had half a pint of weight gain (cheaper stuff) with full fat milk again and a bannana (normally i have another solid meal now)

23.30ish

I have another pro mass half pint before bed.

This is really all im eating i dont eat no chocatlete or owt like that just dont even feel like eating stuff like that.  Cant wait for gym tomoz and i havnt weighed my self today gonna wait till tomoz.


----------



## leafman

Just wanted to say if BA baracuss reads this can you let me no mate if there is anywere else for arimdex? I know you cant give direct links but a point in the right direction like last time mayb? lol the other place has none gutted.  Im off to doctors this week to get my nipple looked at again, hopefully they might give me sommat hahaha. I have it on my records were they scaned it before thinking it could hav been a cancer. Im gonna say it causes me a bit of discomfort and pain and is really annoying. I cant seem to recall what they said is wrong with my nipple so thats another reason im off back lol. Anyway anyone reading this thread and hasnt read it all might not no wot im on about but i cant b ars d to explain lol. Thanks Ba anyways


----------



## bigcraigc

yo leafman! u can also use tamoxifen for an AI. dont know which is best but i've been advised to use it.


----------



## leafman

Any advice then mate? or shall i just see what doctor says? Im only telling him what he needs to know thow as all my records show that this was there ages ago.


----------



## leafman

9 stone six ounce wohooo yeahaaaaaaa. :thumb: Finally over the 9 mark, I new i would be if i never weighed meself yesterday and waited till today lol.

Anyway thats 10 pounds in 3 week and hopefully next pictures will prove it isnt all sat on me belly :laugh:.

I think the fact iv been bigger than this before has helped me a lot but im still working hard. I been up early this morning again got gym tonight so cant wait, chest and biceps finish on legs thats the plan. Well gotta go the arndale calls.


----------



## bigcraigc

leafman said:


> 9 stone six ounce wohooo yeahaaaaaaa. :thumb: Finally over the 9 mark, I new i would be if i never weighed meself yesterday and waited till today lol.
> 
> Anyway thats 10 pounds in 3 week and hopefully next pictures will prove it isnt all sat on me belly :laugh:.
> 
> I think the fact iv been bigger than this before has helped me a lot but im still working hard. I been up early this morning again got gym tonight so cant wait, chest and biceps finish on legs thats the plan. Well gotta go the arndale calls.


thats awesome mate! i hope i gain 10 lbs!! i'd be a happy bunny lol

oh and bout the docs mate, everything is private an confidential, i would tell him everything mate. he may advise on takin ur liver values ect and jus make sure u are ok pal, no harm in that. u can never be too careful wen it comes to ur health pal. just a thought... :thumb:


----------



## bigcraigc

This remedy is somewhat different from others since it is not an anabolic/androgenic steroid. For male and female bodybuilders, how-ever, it is a very useful and recommended compound which is con-firmed by its widespread use and mostly positive results. Nolvadex belongs to the group of sex hormones and is a so-called antiestrogen. The normal application of Nolvadex is in the treatment of certain forms of breast cancer in female patients. *With Nolvadex it is pos-sible to reverse an existing growth process of deceased tissue and prevent further growth.* The growth of certain tissues is stimulated by the body's own estrogen hormone. This is especially true for the breast glands in men and women since the body has a large number of estrogen receptors at these glands which can bond with the estro-gens present in the blood. If the body's own estrogen level is unusu-ally high an undesired growth of breast glands occurs.

thought u might be interested in this mate, this is what i found searching tomoxifen,


----------



## leafman

Thanks craig iv done some readin up meself but never seen the (can reverse carry on lol) hmmmmm. lol I just gettin the missus to book me a doctors appointment now for tommorow. So you would tell him about everything? I hate tellin anyone to tell truth lol but mayb ur right might b able to blag him into some freebies haha   Oh and gutted all my reps have gone lol


----------



## leafman

Just got back from gym from my chest session i done,

flat bench press 5 sets of 8 to 10.

Incline bench 5 sets of 8 to 10.

Decline bench 5 sets 8 to 10.

All the above were done with dumbells i was a lot stronger this week with dumbels (for me lol) i was using the 20s and 22.5s normally i think im usually using 16s and 18s so im well pleased.

Then i went on the chest press machine for 3 sets 6 to 8 heavy as i can

I think it was at about 56k or sommat.

After this i went back onto a bench and done some flyes can only seem to do light weight on these while keeping my form good ish. I was actually told my form was good today ive been trying to hold postion for a second or two before pushing back up on what ever im doing. I feel as thow it is harder and it makes me work more, i also never cheat myself by not coming all the way back like i see a lot of the big lads doin in the gym lol i touch me chesst every rep on bench and stuff , and im sure people in the gym are starting to see the changes in me. The fact im bright red shoutin about at meself ear phones on probs makes them look twice haha.

Anyway after that i went and done some biceps on the bicep extension machine 3 sets of as many as i could till my head was gonna expload lol. Was doin about 56k on there aswell. After that i grabed the 12k dumbells and had a burn off on them in mirror lol.

So then i finished on legs 3 leg machines 3 sets of as many as i could on each simple lol. Machines are (i wrote em down haha) Seated leg press, leg extensions and leg curl. Then i was hammered so off i went. I was training on my own again and i swear i get more done than when im with the couple of freinds iv been with in the past. I was in there for a hour today but normally im out in 45 min less even.

And finally my appoinment is made for doctor tommorow so im ready to lay it on thick about my nipple lol. Im even gonna make sure im warmed up first so it stands out like a mutha fu ker lol. See it only really shows when temperature is right all thow it can be felt. After training is best time for it to stand out. Anyway wish me luck hopefully i might get a good result althow if he wanted to operate id not let em yet. I have had it for ages and couldnt really giv a flying fu k but if there is somat for nowt in it im there :laugh:


----------



## bigcraigc

leafman said:


> Thanks craig iv done some readin up meself but never seen the (can reverse carry on lol) hmmmmm. lol I just gettin the missus to book me a doctors appointment now for tommorow. So you would tell him about everything? I hate tellin anyone to tell truth lol but mayb ur right might b able to blag him into some freebies haha   Oh and gutted all my reps have gone lol


 yeh i would definately tell him mate, u got nothin to loose. u never know he may prescribe u somethin like arimidex.

i know what u mean, i have told nobody, except the guys on here lol


----------



## joeyh1485

congrats on the 10lbs mate

If your having trouble remembering what weight and reps you've done you could get a note pad

I log every set/rep/weight in mine and try and beat them the following workout


----------



## leafman

I think that is a good idea joey i wrote down the machines last session (grabberd a pen and paper off the desk but im gonna start wrighting down what i do cheers mate. Iv also gotta wait till tomoz for doctors after phoning thismorning and finding out what time i had to go (coz i made a emergency appointment) they told me its tommorow not today arggggh.

But it dont matter too much to me iv had a big sl;eep in today till about half hour ago (11 ish) as i ended up real late reading jws thread funny as fook by the way lol. Ill update proper later off out now see what i can buy lol.


----------



## leafman

Just bought a load of vit c tablets and got home and think there a weak as pi s dose :cursing: 60mg ones 180 a box and got two boxes. Id have to take loads woulnt i? lol anyway im off for bit of llight weights in me kitchen so i can pump myself up as i feel a bit tight today and also starting to get a sore throat for somereason (no homojokes haha) and then suppose back to reading jws thread if no one has already read it funny as fook lol


----------



## rare6

yea they sound low i got 500mg each tab take like 3 a day... dont chuck them tho still take em jus get 500mg or 1000mg ones and u will be fine make sure it aint got aspartame in it


----------



## leafman

Gonna check to see if they got that in now rare, thanks pal you no why its best for them to not have that? ill keep em and take them for now suppose that is why they were cheap the ones in holland and barrets are 1000 mgs i think but were 3 times the price but suppose it works out better still. Cheers


----------



## leafman

Just measured my skinny little arms lol for reference later 

Right bicep is 12.4 i would av said 13 but my missus was havin none of it lol

left bicep is same 12.6 again id hav said 13 lol she was robbin me i think on the measurements. 

Now my fore arms wich in my opinion are good for the size of my arms or should i say look to me like they could be good are more or less same as my biceps. She measured them at this

Right forearm 12.6

left forearm 12.1

so that means my right forearm is quite bit bigger than my left wonder why :whistling:

Anyway in real it looks like my forearms are bigger than my biceps haha serious as well they r bulgin now lol (for me) i keep ssaying that coz some might read this and think how can he b bulging at 9 stone ish hahaha. I totally agree too lol:thumb: hahaha...


----------



## m14rky

dont worry mate my gf dont want to give me the benefit of the tape either lol


----------



## Robbie

Do you actually follow a plan???


----------



## phenom82

Good journel pal. Ive read almost all of it. Good on you. Training, having a goal and reaching it is a right good buzz! I just read about what u said about your nipple. My brother had/has the exact same thing. It looked exactly like yours, roughly about the same size. By the way i had already seen the pic and hadnt noticed it untill i read what u had wrote. He went to the doctors about it for years, having bloods taken, seeing different experts(so called). They checked his bloods for imbalances in hormones, but came back fine. In the end he had it operated on. The doctors thought it might have been cancerous and removed the lump. Turned out it wasnt cancerous. It weighed something like 25 grams(i'll have to find out). He was off his feet for a while. Couldnt work or F-ALL. After a few months when he could get about it ended up coming back. I mentioned it to someone who recommended an anti-oestrogen. I explained about the bloods they had taken and he said he thought they would work. So ended up gettin em for him and it ended up goin. I told him not to drink or smoke that sh1t while on em. He didnt listen tho. Any hows it has ended up coming back, i dont know what size it is now tho. If he'll let me i'll take a couple of pics and post em up. So if the docs recommend an op, i'd deffo think it over pal.


----------



## rare6

leafman said:


> Gonna check to see if they got that in now rare, thanks pal you no *why its best for them to not have that?* ill keep em and take them for now suppose that is why they were cheap the ones in holland and barrets are 1000 mgs i think but were 3 times the price but suppose it works out better still. Cheers


its a sweetner of some form but its something that causes long term illness or sum madness it was explained 2 me before but tbh i cant remember it hasnt been proven yet but i would steer clear of it just incase i do make sure your shakes dont have it in... try get chewables they work out cheaper i pay £1.50 for 30 500mg tabs or ones u disolve in water but check them


----------



## leafman

Thanks for that mate id love to see a picture of it. This is the thing when i was away in 2004 the jail took me to the hospital for checks and all sorts they all came back fine. Then they booked me into a clinic in hull to go for chest x rays to find out if it was canceres. It wasnt the tests came back fine. After this they just told me it was excess tissue i think said it was just tissue in my tit non canceres. Back then i was just glad it wernt cancer. They didnt offer me a op and to tell truth it hasnt got no worse or anything. I was reading on a thread on here that gyno itself when seen can dissapear in the cold and mine does this. When warm it sticks out more. Sometimes it cant be seen much at all others it can. I have no pain, no ichyness or owt like that. If i fiddle with it with my fingers i can feel it is there I mean pain wise it would hurt if i gave it a squeeze but is fine if i just leave it. Weird. The lads in jail all my pals and that never noticed it wich is weird but then as soon as i came on here it has been pointed out to me. Mayb people think it is from steroids but it cant be as i had it ages ago i mean mayb 13 ish. Thanks for ur post and do you no what he was takin to get rid of it?If i get rid it wont come back coz ill take whatever all time hahaha. Thanks again mate and glad you like the thread


----------



## leafman

Thanks rare mate ill check and one of my weight gains has that stuff in but i aint using that one at minute ill giv it a miss lol. Cheers 

Robbie im not sure what you mean with a plan?

If you mean food wise then yes sort of diet has been posted up a good bit ill do it again tomoz.

Work wise at the gym im doin sort of a plan nowt great thow.

Monday chest and biceps (finish on legs 3sets on 3 machines)

Wednesday shoulders and triceps (finish on legs same as above)

Friday back and a bit of everything just a good overall pump everywere

But in all honesty dont matter what i do at minute i feel it all over. I will soon start my first training routine type thing haha but im gonna have a good read threw a link on my thread supplied by Tall and give that a go once i feel up to it. My problem is i need to learn names and things. I have trained in past in jail but just followed and had lots of abusive shouted at me not learning stuff haha. My pal was a bloke who jw reminds me ov in lots of ways but my mate had a big fooking belly on him as well but didnt care lol. Just wanted big back and big chest shoulders and basics u no would take anything aswell hahaha. I heard storys of people eating stuff they feed pigs and all sorts. He is the one who arranged the nap50s and lets put it this way i didnt no what a pct was so doubt he did or cared hahaha. I do however


----------



## rare6

leafman said:


> Thanks rare mate ill check and one of my weight gains has that stuff in but i aint using that one at minute ill giv it a miss lol. Cheers
> 
> Robbie im not sure what you mean with a plan?
> 
> If you mean food wise then yes sort of diet has been posted up a good bit ill do it again tomoz.
> 
> Work wise at the gym im doin sort of a plan nowt great thow.
> 
> Monday chest and biceps (finish on legs 3sets on 3 machines)
> 
> Wednesday shoulders and triceps (finish on legs same as above)
> 
> Friday back and a bit of everything just a good overall pump everywere
> 
> But in all honesty dont matter what i do at minute i feel it all over. I will soon start my first training routine type thing haha but im gonna have a good read threw a link on my thread supplied by Tall and give that a go once i feel up to it. My problem is i need to learn names and things. I have trained in past in jail but just followed and had lots of abusive shouted at me not learning stuff haha. My pal was a bloke who jw reminds me ov in lots of ways but my mate had a big fooking belly on him as well but didnt care lol. Just wanted big back and big chest shoulders and basics u no would take anything aswell hahaha. I heard storys of people eating stuff they feed pigs and all sorts. He is the one who arranged the nap50s and lets put it this way i didnt no what a pct was so doubt he did or cared hahaha. I do however


dont waste the weight gainer drink it one tub aint gonna hurt jus keep it in future reference mate.. remember not 2 buy it if its got it in..

as for your routine why not split it into groups one of one on kinda thing its working for me atm

like this

monday on

tuesday off

wednesday on

thursday off

friday on

sat off

sunday on

doin like chest one day back another then shoulders, arms, legs ect.... works out you train each muscle like once every 8-10 days and keep it 6-8 reps as heavy as you can go are you deadlifting?


----------



## leafman

Im not deadlifting heavy weight mate at the gym but i am deadlifting at home in me kitchen but noo not proper. At the gym i go to its not great to be honest, bit cramped latly as well not much room when some of the bigger blokes are in lol but im getting more confident so probs starting doing some soon. I might start goin earlyier as well since my so called training partner has more or less stopped, this would mean less in and more space and stuff. I might give that a go rare what you suggested the only problem is weekends as im really busy all time then. I have more time threw week to be honest. But defo gonna switch it up soon althow things are coming on nicly. Thanks mate.


----------



## leafman

Oh and ill keep the half tub of drink pal its one of the milk and egg protein ones i had. To tell the truth i didnt like it coz it tastes sort of sweet come to think of it lol. Ill force it into me then hav no more of that one. Ive been using pro mass mainly now (twice a day) and just a normal weight gainer aswell once during the day mayb twice if im struggling to eat.


----------



## rare6

thats cool... you should get deadlifting asap tbh heavy just get someone to show you at the gym im sure one of the workers will mate... whats the weight gainer saying how much? protein,carbs, sugar content. if you cant make weekends try something like this........

monday

chest and tris

tuesday

back and bis

wendesday off

thursday legs

friday shoulders

weekend off


----------



## leafman

Ive just typed it all out and pc turned off :cursing: here we go again

cnp pro mass per servin

pro 36.2g

carbs 55g

fat 2.9g

fibre 2g

cals 391


----------



## leafman

ha here is my whey protein

cals 460kj? or 109 cal? wotever lol

pro 20.32

carbs 1.86

fat 2.25

fibre 0.1

sodium 0.07

and cheap weight gainer

cals 374

29.1

carbs 60.6

fat 1.7

fibre 2.2

sodium 0.048


----------



## leafman

Not sure im gonna even use the weight gainer stuff now once its finished as i got a 4.5k tub of the pro mass and will probs stick to that. Ive never added up all the stuff i take a day like cals and protein and stuff. Mayb i will do one day but for now im just gonna play it by looking in the mirror and the scales. I want to be a really good size and i realise that ill prob need to do all that type of thing but hey who nos lol  I eat chicken for fun during the day (£23 for 5 kilo leeds market butchers) lol breast to nice and i eat a lot of tuna got some steak today but im not into staek really. Ill post up what i had today

Got up late (normally dont happen) readin a thread last night and dint realise time

11.00

I had half pint of pro mass with a bannana

12.30

I had tin of tuna with noodles and 3 egg whites and little plate of chicken about half a breast cold.

14.00

I had poached egg on toast (x3 toast) with another bannana

16.30ish

I had a half pint of my cheaper weight gain along with a fruit corner yougurt.

18.30

I had meat pie and chips and beans with two bread lol.

20.30

I had a plate of cold chicken about a full breast and my third and last bannan of the day lol.

Its now 22.33 and im hungry so really thinking of sommat else to eat althow normally id just have my egg and protein drink before bed or my pro mass. Err i hav also started slackin on the nuts in with my drink the cashew nuts and stuff. I have had them with one of my shakes today (morning one) Thats bout it today training tomoz shoulders cant wait lol

Think im hungry now coz i been up late this morning normally im done with solids about this time.


----------



## rare6

how much sugar in the weight gainer?


----------



## rare6

leafman said:


> Ive just typed it all out and pc turned off :cursing: here we go again
> 
> cnp pro mass per servin
> 
> pro 36.2g
> 
> carbs 55g
> 
> fat 2.9g
> 
> fibre 2g
> 
> cals 391


also how much sugar in this


----------



## leafman

A lot by luck of it do you mean were it say of wich sugars? carbs? that says err it has a little star in top corner near 31.8g hope it helps sugar dont bother me lol its meant to be a really good bulker but we will see haha


----------



## leafman

The normal weight gainer is a lot less of wich sugars? 16.6 hmm lol


----------



## rare6

too much aint good no more then 100g a day better 2 eat clean carbs


----------



## leafman

I seen were it was goin like i say thow the cheap weight gainer is goin when finished and im gonna stick with the pro mass. Ive cut it out anyways as i dont eat choclate at all cakes or drink tea or coffea with sugar or out but point takin pal im just gonna go hav look at your thread now  Since eating proper i dont feel the need to eat crap no more  Like i used to :laugh:


----------



## TH0R

Nice progress Leafy:thumbup1:

Have you started squatting yet, big mass builder so is a must, search it on

youtube to find good form, also Deads are a must (although I can't do them due

to fvcked back:sad

Diet still needs a bit of a shake up, but deal with that later, concentrate on

good form and don't get bogged down with lifting weights to heavy for you:rolleyes:

Keep it up mate


----------



## leafman

Cheers tel gonna have a look at you thread later ive started doin legs but not squats but tomoz gym session im gonna go during the day when its nice and quite and have a go. I have done em at home but only light. Cheers


----------



## TH0R

leafman said:


> Cheers tel gonna have a look at you thread later ive started doin legs but not squats but tomoz gym session im gonna go during the day when its nice and quite and have a go. I have done em at home but only light. Cheers


Just get the form right first, unfortunately I started with my brother who was

already "a strong lad" and got caught up with trying to beat all his weights,

didn't do me any good in the long run:cursing:


----------



## leafman

Hahaha i know tel im gonna just take it easy with the amounts of weight anyway i just do what makes me struggle towards the last few reps. Althow i do like to see what i can do but, to me this is a long term thing so no rush really. I know i say id like to be 12 stone for summer but thats just a goal to aim for. Id b happy to just look well and happy with what iv accheived. Ill be training forever i think now i love it.

On the outside it is a lot better than training on the inside, if you know what i mean. I can go for it a bit more by buying things i need and eating good foods. Cheers pal  I got gym today might even go soon earlier the better as there will be less there thats how i like it lol. 

oh yea havnt weighed myself since hitting 9 stone 6 oz so tomoz morning i will.


----------



## rare6

hey leaf thought i'd drop in... got some progress pics up in my journal if u was interested mate when you next gettin some pics up? and are you still running the orals?


----------



## leafman

Yes mate im still on the 20mg day dbol i got 200 of em gives me a hundred days to see what i can do lol. Im gonna go and have a look now mate of your journal aswell. Ill prob get some pictures up when i think i can see a difference iv stated once a week so shall prob stick to that. Mayb frinday mate.


----------



## rare6

ok i take them every month i think its enough time. you gona do a propa cycle after those have gone? do you find your putting weight on faster


----------



## leafman

In all honsetly rare i dont know if im putting weight on faster im sorry to say when i was away it took me to gettin some gear to start going to the gym and yea im considering just fooking it and doin a proper cycle not too sure. I can honestly say mayb i should have just started training without anything and see were i got but the dbol giv me the motivation. I would say i have gained quicker but hav no way of proving that its just a guess. Im trying to get my diet pretty good and just learn im likeing it more and more by the day and wish i was younger now hahaha. Thanks mate and your new avi is mint lol


----------



## leafman

To tell the truth if anyone nos anyway i could run this dbol now into a proper cycle then id be really gratefull at my disposal ive got 5 sus jabs karachi and another 250 dbol lol. I AM NOT PLANNING ON TAKING ANY OF THESE UNTILL I GET ADVICE haha just incase someone jumps on me thread to have a go lol. iv also got plenty of nolva and clomid aswell.

Whats your take on using the steroids rare or would you prefer me to ask in ur thread? You ever goin to take em? I am by no way suggesting taking them by the way just wondering what your thoughts are. By the way ur looking id not have any and see were you end up.


----------



## rare6

pop into mine... all helps with getting to know what im doin and what im about in case ne1 reads it. just a thought


----------



## Judas

You should be so proud of yourself man. Keep up the good work. Me & my mum was reading your story this evening and I'm in the same situation, might even start a diary as well.


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep

judas start your own journal with your weight,height,age training expericence and what your goals are, throw in some pics and your diet and training and with hard work and we will help u out, you get closer and closer to your goals


----------



## Judas

Eat_Train_Sleep said:


> judas start your own journal with your weight,height,age training expericence and what your goals are, throw in some pics and your diet and training and with hard work and we will help u out, you get closer and closer to your goals


Thanks alot mate, I will post one in the next few days.


----------



## Nemises

leafman said:


> To tell the truth if anyone nos anyway i could run this dbol now into a proper cycle then id be really gratefull at my disposal ive got 5 sus jabs karachi and another 250 dbol lol. I AM NOT PLANNING ON TAKING ANY OF THESE UNTILL I GET ADVICE haha just incase someone jumps on me thread to have a go lol. iv also got plenty of nolva and clomid aswell.
> 
> Whats your take on using the steroids rare or would you prefer me to ask in ur thread? You ever goin to take em? I am by no way suggesting taking them by the way just wondering what your thoughts are. By the way ur looking id not have any and see were you end up.


How is what you are doing not a proper cycle? i thought you have been taking dbol for 3 weeks? just continue another few weeks followed by pct then you have done a cycle. or do you plan on taking them over 100 days straight?


----------



## ba baracuss

Leaf don't run dbol for 100 days mate. 6 weeks is the max most people run them for.

When you've done 6 weeks, run your PCT and leave gear alone for at least a few months so your body can recover.


----------



## Nemises

Was going to say 100 days is a bit much lol. Is 6 the max even for 20mg a day?


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep

Leaf i would up your dose to 35-40mg ed and run for no loner than 8 weeks max, then do a full pct and have around 10 weeks of before looking at another cycle (with test in it) :thumb:


----------



## ba baracuss

nemises_gendo said:


> Was going to say 100 days is a bit much lol. Is 6 the max even for 20mg a day?


I'm not an authority on it mate but I would imagine so.

Daily dose should be dependant on the size of the user, but keep the cycle short as while it's not going to destroy your liver, it's not good for it either


----------



## Nemises

ba baracuss said:


> I'm not an authority on it mate but I would imagine so.
> 
> Daily dose should be dependant on the size of the user, but keep the cycle short as while it's not going to destroy your liver, it's not good for it either


Good advise. Thanks.


----------



## leafman

Thanks for the advice people. As from tommorow im upping the does to 40 mg and im gonna run for eight weeks and then stop do my pct and have a break and jump on creatine mayb inbetween? These are just things and ideas i think in my head after reading your posts. I dont feel as thow im having any sides except being a bit snappy lol but im like like anyways :laugh:

And as for my nipple it still aint changed (same as it has been for years and years) i was thinking of running nolva alongside, starting well starting next week or sommat. Would love to know if this would affect my gains meaning lose gains??) and if i did do this what dose should i run it at? also is there no way of somehow using these 5 sus jabs i got in with this course? Id rather have 12 week on then a good pct after (along with nolva during mayb??) Is there anyway this could be done just to see what gains can be acheived? Like i say just ideas im throwing out but im defo upping the dose as from tomoz. Thanks ba baracuss and ets and everyone else


----------



## leafman

And also thanks nem and judas. I also think you should post a thread up judas you will get plenty of help. How old are you? If you start a thread please feel free to drop a link off for me to it  Before you think of using anything thow just give all your info on ur thread and waiit for advice pal.

In a way i wish id have started training without any gear as i really think i would have put some weight on anyway. In all honesty i told meself i couldnt put weight on but id never tried with the diet im havin now if that make sense. Anyway ill not see old bones anyway this way of life is easyier on me than my last way of life :lol: I wish u look and tell ur mam i said hiiii :tongue:


----------



## Nemises

if you have already been running dnol for 3 weeks you should really only run it for another 3 or 4 weeks. i have never heard anyone recomend a 12 week dbol cycle. As for the dose more doesnt always mean beter results. Just keep nolva handy incase of gyno there really is no reason to run it through out ur course.

After this course do some research and plan your next course but have some time off. As you said it is your long term goal, so no need to rush it.


----------



## rare6

trust these guys leaf there only interested in YOUR health mate


----------



## joeyh1485

finish your three weeks on dbol mate then do a good pct have a break you can use creatine etc during your break

After a long rest then you can run the sus but you will need 12x1ml/250mg however I'd just like to point out that you could gain with out the aas IMO

As you know mate diet is the key you would be better off spending your money on loads of steak and banging it in the freezer and eat like a king for a month or two (I love steak LOL)

Anyway mate good luck with what ever route you choose


----------



## leafman

I could do that anyway joey the steak thing lol but dont really like it plenty of chicken breast thow.  I most probly will just hav 3 more weeks on the dbol iv upped dose to 40mg for the last 3 week and think i am defo gonna just have my pct after the 3 week.

Thanks for your advice joey means a lot. I can order more sus if needs be that aint a problem its just that iv seen people like hav 4 weeks on dbol or even more some then jump on the jabs and just wondering if i should have just done that this time and make most of it. Just thoughts by the way. Ultimately ill take advice from this thread before i decide on anything. And i agree joey diet is defo key but the fact that i started the dbol in first place makes me think as soon as i come off my gains are gonna dissapear lol. Either way im a fan of training now for life. Wish id have started at a younger age. 

I had a really good session yesterday at gym done my shoulders and also done some work on my arms and legs. I have noticed all of a suddedn i hav had a surge in strength. On my arms im pretty strong in my opinion yesterday i got 60k on the machine for 2 or 3 cant remem now and i forgot to take note pad and pen but as from friday im takin them defo.

I always work really hard 3 lads were looking at me all the time and it made me wanna show off a bit as you do hahaha. I think they were supprised coz they were just stood about talking to each other doin few light weight exercises in between lol. I am sweating like a mutha fooker after 15 min once i get goin proper lol. They were way bigger than me aswell but lazy ****s. I like training alone aswell now, my partners i hav had once or twice arnt worth the trouble, it also means i can go early when hardly no one is there. They hav not got same determination as me and i get more done on my own and i just grabb the lass from behind the desk to spot me if needs be lol. She looked lost at first yesterday when i waved her over to stand behind :laugh: she will get used to it i suppose :laugh: Thanks people


----------



## leafman

Thanks nemesis i didnt see your reply there mate. Yea ill prob just do the 6 week. I think u hav miss understood what i meant thow. I meant would it have been possible to do the 6 week on dbol then hav like another 4 week at end with a jab a week? its ok thow this is certainly a long term thing so no rush at all  Also the reason im thinking of running nolva alongside is due to my nipple. Have a read back threw last few pages if u aint seen what iv put about it. Saying that it really is no different to how it has been for last 10 year. And i never get itchyness or anything. I gotta wait to wednesday for doctors thow coz they said it wernt an a emergency. Thanks for the advice pal i take everything on board pal.


----------



## rare6

if you got people you talk to that u see on a regular ask one of them to spot you thats what i did and they dont mind as much because there already working out.. leafy gettin the poor lass to come spot ya lol


----------



## leafman

Naaaa she gets paid for it pal they sit there with looking bored anyways think she likes it :lol: I never need much help haha. And i dont talk to know one mate head phones go on and then im off pal. I dont wanna be standing about i like to be in and out and know iv worked hard. The lads in there seem to do way more talking than training. The 3 lads im on about were there when i arrived (I was in there 45 mins) and they were still stood about talking when i left lol.  ohh and the poor lass weighs more than me lmfao


----------



## rare6

lol mayb she did... lol i dont take long in the gym bout 30-40 mins i am the same headphones go on and im in the zone... but some times you need that help to push you to your limits and a chick aint gona be able 2 help you once the weight goes up mate just keep that in mind.. start talking to ppl you think look like there gona be alright. dont stop you just make sure you time your breaks for how long you want them that way you wont get held up talking and if there still talking while you gota do a set tell them... 1 sec mate just gota do a set


----------



## leafman

Cheers pal there is one or two in there, but in all honesty there might come a time when i need to change gyms but the one im at at the minute is right on my doorstep wich has helped with making sure i get my self there. Anyway gotta go things to do chicken to eat ohh and defo gonna get some pics up tomoz not coz i can see a major difference but because i want a half decent avatar :lol: speak soon mate


----------



## rare6

lol i kno the feeling of having a gym on your door step.. mine aint got enough weights for back and chest really unless i use DB's they go upto 30kg and im already on them so looks like its taking a 10min train journey every other day.. i need 2 get some wheels lol... sweet as mate speak with you soon


----------



## leafman

Right been busy latly still workin hard at things still eating as much as possible and keepin things on track but got bit dishartened today at the start of the day. I got up and weighed meself coz i aint done it in a couple of days and i aint put owt on :cursing: .

Im 9 stone three oz so a ounce lighter? i feel as thow im still lookin better in the mirror but at first i was worrying then now im just thinking things may have settled down a bit? Does anyone think it could be due to the fact i hav not been adding all my nuts to my drinks? My cashew nuts pumkin seeds and sunflower seeds? Im gonna start adding them again and hav been today. 

Right so im still at stage were i hav a ten pound gain but now things seem to be gettin a bit harder mayb? Anyway went to gym today for back session and done dead lifts for the first time now no laughting at the weights lol. new post comin dont want me pc to turn off and lose this post lol


----------



## leafman

Anyway after weighing meself and feeling a bit ****ed off i went to gym i started on deads. I got the olympic bar and put a fifteen kilo plate either side to start with. I done ten like that and thought it wernt too bad so i grabbed another five plate and one each side. Done another 10 like that.

Now id only done two sets and i could feel it lol. I got another 2 and half key plate and put one on either side. I done 3 sets like this. I got 8 twice and then 6.

So i done five sets. 10,10,8,8,6. with weight increasing. I have sommat to ask. After them i done 5 sets lat pull down behind my neck and 5 sets in front of neck. I done 5 sets of rows but my point is it was really hard after doin the deads. I swear iv even forgot what i done as i forgot pen and paper and all i could feel was my lower back aching. I was there for about 45 minutes. I done few sets on biceps and few sets on triceps aswell and finished on 3 sets on each leg machine. Now im home my lower back has that feeling when you aint ever worked a body part hahaha. It isnt hurting in a bad or pulled or torn way, just your normal weak as **** lower back gettin a good stretch way lol. I had a good session but the deads killed me off and i just hope i done enought while at gym.


----------



## joeyh1485

mate all you need to do is up your cals by 500 a day and you will start gaining again trust me

i think thats the mistake i made at first, even tho your eating a lot if your body weight isnt going up then you need to eat more imo

nice avi btw mate:beer:


----------



## leafman

Id also like to ask if cardio would be a bad idea? The bloke who is manager of the gym came and told me he is doin a 12 week course starting 6th of april and wants me to do the advanced one. He is running a begginer one (wich i was goin to do) and a advanced one. After seeing me train he said he wanted me to do the advanced so i might do it. I havnt been threw the ins and outs of it but i signed up for it. He has devised it himself and he asked me what i wanted to accheive while doing the course and i said i want to get some mass to me and get bigger. I also said to him would the cardio stop me gettin weight on and he says it wont. Basicly it is 6 days a week. 3 days weights and 3 days cardio. I really dont know more at this stage but it aint till a month or so. What do people think? I should be stopping my course round about then and starting pct would this damage any gains made? He was saying he will hav me lookin like a gorrila by end of it haha yeayea. ?? What do people think? Suppose i can go at it alone like i am doin and then if i aint getting the gains i want give it a go? Its the cardio that puts me off. He also says it dont all hav to be in the gym. You could do 2 of the 6 sessions at home as long as he sees your putting the effort in, i think id prefer to do it all in the gym thow. Any advice welcome. Lower back killing me now its had a good old workout today glad i got 2 day rest coz i feel as thow it needs it lol. I aint ached like this in ages thanks people


----------



## leafman

Thanks joey so just start eating even more yea? i will defo get eating more it is hard thow really hard mayb i been slackin a bit the last two days coz i thought i was cruising  im gonna start raming the food in as from tomoz i got a load of nuts and bannas today aswell to start adding into my drinks Cheers mate. Oh and the avi will hav to do till at least next week lol i cant be ****d takin pictures meessin about now lol deads hav killed me :laugh:


----------



## TH0R

Agree with Joey, get the food in:cool:

How did the DL's go?


----------



## leafman

They went great tel five sets started at 55k and went up to err 75 i think. I can really feel them now and im sooo glad i got two days rest should i do them at end of session? Coz i was fu ked all session after them think its coz i aint used to them. Thanks tel really am gonna try eat even more now.


----------



## joeyh1485

I read a dave palumbo quote that said don't run walk infact don't walk sit

My advise is not to do cardio mate or at least keep in to a minimum reason being is you have a super fast metabolism so if you do cardio your burning too many cals so you will have to eat even more on top of the more you already have to eat!!

Weights 3 times a week is a good idea fir someone with a high metabolism it means that you won't burn as many cals training and you will get lots of rest to build muscle

I'd suggest a push/pull/legs split this is what I'll be doing next I bulk

Just my fifty pence worth mate hope it helps


----------



## TH0R

I'd do them first, but some prefer last as they are an extreme exercise, not called Deads for nothing

Just make sure the forms spot on keeping the back straight and head up:thumbup1:

Its great for ego putting loads of plates on the bar, not too good for the back

if you've got poor form

I quite like this guide


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep

I wouldnt do the cardio mate as it will just be burning up the kcals that you need to grow, id rather do all the exercises in the gym also more motivation,

Id bump up the dose to 40mg ed and use up the last 100 dbol youve got then run a good pct, get some creatine and use that, look for reflex creapure i like it.

Keep eating big and training hard and resting well.

the only cardio id recommend you is in my sig :thumb:


----------



## leafman

Thanks people the cardio is defo out ill be telling him that monday if he wants me to do his training course he can make me one for just weights. I knew when he was sayin it it didnt sound right my natural weight is about 9 stone i dont wanna b running round all over place lol. 

Thanks for advice. Yea ets i have uped the dbol to 40mg and when there gone there gone ive got my nolva and clomid coming should be here monday i was thinking of using the nolva straight away mayb along with remainding dbol and continuing it along with clomid after? Any advice on this? my nipple is same as it has always been i get no itching or anything like that but i just wanna try giving nolva a go asap as someone made a post on my thread saying it helped his brother or sommat? Is that lad still about? If you are post again pal. By way my lower back is weak as pi s i can totally tell it has never had a good work out i can hardly walk lol noo its all right once i stand up lol. Just stiff and acey like after a good work out but in my lower back it aint nice not used to it lol.

Looking at my avatar it shows my lower back well. Just hope it dont snap on me lol. Thanks again people would love some advice on pct side of things .  :thumb: And tell good link iv had a look and will be takin another look :thumb:


----------



## rare6

get the pics up dude fcuk the aching lol i got do leg shots and i got bad DOMS in legs i mean bad lol


----------



## Judas

Alright dude, hows the weight going? Have you put much on? I've lost 2lb! But...That was probably because I was doing Cardio aswell...  I will get my diary up soon. Hope all is going good.


----------



## leafman

Im gonna update this tommorow. I went out with my pal round leeds last night and im bad as a dog. I dont drink but i did last night and never again. I feel as thow iv defo took a step back, i hav not been able to eat or fdrink anthing all day owt i eat and drink gets thrown back up within minutes lol.

All iv madaged to keep down is one pro mass drink what iv just had about hour ago. I have the gym tomoz and as from in the morning its back with the plan. Im NOT goin out again lol i feel week and drained nowt good about this so roll on tomoz. I dernt weigh myself either lol. Tommorow ill get some photos up rare but no great difference from a week ago to tell truth i think it has been harder to put weight on this week so as from tomoz im gonna up my calories and start really piling the food in (he says) its harder than it sounds lol. So ill update tommorow and im gonna tell the bloke at gym tomoz that i dont wanna do the 12 week course thing he wanted me to do.

im gonna have a read of the training schedual i got a link to on this thread again tommorow see if i can give that a go mayb. Thanks people


----------



## leafman

Right managed to get some boiled eggs into me and some toast so gonna try get my head down now and just hope i wake up ready for a good day. Ive also decided as from tomoz im gonna be doin a different routine at gym looking sommat like this.

monday push day

Flat, incline and decline bench press 5x5

Overhead press 5x5

Close grip bench press 5x5

Wednesday leg day

Squats 20 reps

Sldl ? someone gotta tell me what these are lol before wednesday lol.

Calf raises 5x5

Friday pull day

Lat pull downs behind neck and infront 5x5

Rows 5x5

Deadlifts 20reps but pause and move style for last 8 or so doin like 10 or 12 then pause and one pause and one lol i know what i mean lol.

Just feel like giving a set routine ago as things are bit all over the way i work now plus it will help me try and get my strength moving in right direction and hopefully help me get some pbs as i dont really no owt im capable of. Thanks ba barac and tall coz its sort of that routine. now im off for sleep


----------



## joeyh1485

that looks like a great routine mate you will gain well on it, I'm looking at doing a similar sort of routine during my next bulk

Sldl= straight leg deadlift

They target your hams

Now go an eat


----------



## rare6

hey leaf i woudnt do the behind the neck pull downs they dont do your rotatery cuffs any good and squats are to many reps.. do them the same as every other muscle and calves do 20 reps x5 = 100reps all you need. leave the pics for a months u will like the difference better


----------



## leafman

Thanks joey ad rare. Ill not do the behind neck ones pal but gonna be doin the 20 rep squats. Have a look at the link a few pages into my thread mate thats were iv got my ideas from. I had my first session today wich was push day ill update later tpday what i done just wanted to get these photos off my laptop onto here ill update proper on my pc. I cant see no difference this week but its all good.


----------



## rare6

yea defo no behind the neck.... well see how the squats work for you mate if you think they dont work chances are they dont so if you get that change it.. if ur putting the pics up post up old pics with it for comparison i will be honest with you mate u prob have put some on just you cant see it.. look at the gains i've made i still look the same to me but i only know i've changed threw what people are saying..


----------



## leafman

I dont khow resize my pictures just put some on but they were massive ill get me missus to hav a look and how do you quote someone? on here? Then i could get my old picture from the begiining of the thread. ThaNKS rare ill updATE some pics later gonna go get shower and hav a whey drink and somat to eat. Thanks pal.


----------



## leafman

Here is a couple of pictures. I think once a week is mayb a bit much i cant really see much difference to last weeks. My avatar is last week back shot. I also dont know how to quote a post it keeps doin it wrong yes im thick as

sh t lol. If i could quote a post id do that to show difference between last week and this week. I think there is a big difference since i started this thread in my honest opinion. Thanks people ill update how my session went after my meal.


----------



## rare6

your back looks better then the avi mate thats being honest not big difference but noticeable and your arms aswell look in the avi there aint much roundness but there is now. are you left handed? do you train in symmetry like if you do 6 curls on left arm with 10kg and then do 6 on the other arm or until you cant do no more?.. if you find one arm is weaker give it time to catch up that way you will have better symmetry


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep

What dose are you runnning the dbol at now? How much longer are you going to be running for?

Keep eating big and training hard. I wouldnt take another pic till around end of march then post up pic from the start of this journal then a front and back shot from april 1st and people will be able to compare and see difference.

Its hard to judge on a pic in 1 week


----------



## leafman

Thanks guys im gonna wait a bit for next lot of photos. Im on 40mg now ets just started couple of days ago and ive got another 4 week left then thats 8 week on. Im gonna have 8 week on then 10 off or sommat then hopefully next course get some test in with it but we will see.  Im planning on running cretein when i come off and im just waiting on my clomid and nolva to come. I really want some arimdex but cant find none no were so gonna have to wait for that. Thanks rare for your comments i think my arms have had most improvment my fore arms are bulgin lol but u cant really see in them pictures. I still feel like **** and im sure i was spiked saturday night lol. Thanks again


----------



## leafman

Im using my new back pic for avatar lol. This is what i done today i took a pen with me and paper (at last)

Bench press

Flat 5x5 with the 16s (dumbells)

Incline 5x5 with the 16s

Decline 5x5 14s

Overhead press on smith machine

5x5 with 12.5s plates one each side yea i know weak as **** but i was tiring already.

Bench press close grip

5x5 12.5s each side again on smith machine.

I was really tired after this and that is what i have down to do each monday and im gonna try increase weight as weeks go by. I finished on some bicep curls on the machine. i done 3 sets of 49k. Started on 49k for first set done 8. Then dropped down to 36.5 i think for last 2 sets of 8. I didnt wright the weights down for the bicep curls but thats about right. Reason for not righting down was because it isnt in my training routine. Thanks people all advice welcome


----------



## leafman

Forgot to answer sommat you asked Rare i work both arms together and im right handed. I think its my balance when posing that makes my right arm look smaller ?? i was just looking and it looks a bit smaller to me but doesnt now i check on myself lol.


----------



## leafman

leafman said:


> Right joey i done it here is the pictures. Ill do the same in another 14 days. I can see difference lol my chest has come out and i cant see bones in it no more lol. If you look at first picture you can see my chest bones when relaxed and now i cant. :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 22585
> 
> 
> View attachment 22586
> 
> 
> View attachment 22587
> 
> 
> View attachment 22588
> 
> 
> View attachment 22589
> 
> 
> well that will be it for pictures of myself till 2 week today. I do like to get some pictures into my thread thow i prefer seein threads with plenty of pictures hope some else sees a difference soon lol. It is there i promise


Here is last weeks if its worked lol


----------



## leafman

See useless lol anyone ? lol tried to get last weeks pictures up lol


----------



## Judas

Seriously man, there is a massive noticeable difference between all your pictures that you posted at the beginning and the pictures you have just recently posted. Keep training hard man, you have come along way...Stay focused.


----------



## leafman

Thanks buddie  I can notice a difference but gains hav started to slow i know im not eating enougth. Iv had another hard day today forcing food into me coz still feel sh t from goin out saturday.


----------



## joeyh1485

leafman said:


> Thanks buddie  I can notice a difference but gains hav started to slow i know im not eating enougth. Iv had another hard day today forcing food into me coz still feel sh t from goin out saturday.


thats why i hardly drink any more it takes me fooking ages to recover:rolleyes:

if your struggling to get the cals higher you could try making your own protien bars they dont taste amazing but they do the trick

just mix the following in a massive bowl

oats 1-2kg

10 scoops protien powder or/and weight gain

300g peanut butter

a few table spoons of honey (optional)

some crushed nuts/seeds (optional)

it becomes a dead thick mixture, just spread it in a baking tray making sure you engrave lines in it so when its cooked you can split it into bars

bang in the oven until lightly browned on top:beer:

youve got a fast metabolism so i doubt putting honey in it will make you fat

i used to have one or two of these bars with every shake and some times after meals:thumb:

edit: looki9ng good in the pics mate defo improving

now go and eat lol


----------



## leafman

Thanks joey the missus is gonna make me some of them today :thumb: and im defo not drinking again its took me nearly 3 days to recover proper seriously aswell. I dont drink but also think iv been hit with a bug as my little girl and missus hav been up all last night being sick. I feel ok now thow so gonna try pushing myself now and get the weight moving again.

I dont think the honey will put fat on mate iv got really quick metabolism. Also i hav been slacking on the mornings. From now on im gonna force myself up at 7 am every morning. Thanks pal.


----------



## leafman

This is what iv eaten today so far. This is by no means what im currently eating just getting my appetite back after saturday night still hahaha.

10.30

Pro mass with full fat milk (half pint with bannana)

11.30

Poached egg on toast. (3 toast and 2 eggs)

13.00

200 grams of chicken breast and a bannana. Followed by some choc cake about half hour later. (first choc iv eaten in ages).

15.00

Jacket spud with tuna mayo in it. (big **** spud)

18.30

Chips (200grams of spud) and 150 grams of chicken again).

Its now 19.55 and im going to have another pro mass with full milk.

Im also hoping to have some more toast with 3 boiled eggs later along with my egg and milk protein before bed. As from tomoz im going to be up at 7.00 with me missus and kid again coz last few days i been lazy on mornings.


----------



## rare6

diet looks more on track now looking better than the last few days hows it been going down now?


----------



## leafman

Well im up at this time mate lol. Got up for 6 today 7 from now on just to try and get a longer run at the day. Longer day more food? surly thats way im looking at it lol. Things are comin on rare all i need now is a new throat and ill be sound lol. Since saturday night, sunday morning my throat has been killin me really sore from being sick constantly so soon as that goes im back to normal.

Also got balls up to weigh myself this morning and im 11 pound up we3ird thought i would b down on weight after saturday but its all good. Ill update later after the gym. After takin some advice iv had to swap my leg day (wich was a wedensday) to a monday so i hav big gap between mondays legs and fridays back. So that means its push day again today loL. ill update later


----------



## joeyh1485

I agree with rare mate you diet is looking a lot better only thing I will say is try and eat at least 4 eggs per serving, I know it's harder to do but two eggs isn't enough protien IMO

Glad to hear your getting up earlier means more time to eat


----------



## leafman

Thanks joey means a lot just u givin advice. Yea main reason im gettin up early is so i can eat more really is that simple. Iv had my promass and bannaana already and wouldnt hav normally been up yet lol. Iv just ran out of eggs today but off for more now.

Iv also got my doctors appointment at 9.20 this morning so gonna ask to hav a look at the results from my scan on my tit i had ages ago. I didnt take no notice last time and i wanna get my nipple checked out and find out exactly what they say it is. I remember being told that it was just excess skin and tissue? god knows mayb i was listening wrong or mayb i was stuck in a window lickers hospital since i was admitted while serving a sentence. Only one way to find out. I have no bad feeling in it what so ever but just wanna get it looked at and hopefully there will be sommat they can give me if i play on it a bit. I hope this goes well


----------



## joeyh1485

any time mate:beer:

Why don't you tell the doc you've bin on gear then he might come to the conclusion it's gyno and prescribe you some free meds :thumb:


----------



## a.notherguy

now then leaf man - looking good from your pics!

Just dropped by to say ive been reading your journal and am well impressed with your progress and dedication mate.


----------



## leafman

Thanks northern guy  . Yea joey i told him about the gear in jail and said that i thought it was that haha trying it on as u do lol. He was quite good to be honest after realising all my notes and stuff from previous doctors (and jail) had been some how lost he has decided the best thing is for me to get it scaned again then he said he will take it from there lol.

He said the glands are obviously bigger on my right hand side but when i asked him if it was gyno he said he cant say till he has results back from scan. He also said after he finds out what it is exactly and to what extent, he will decide on what to do. He asked if anything has ever dribbled out of my nipple hahaha ffs iv never had owt like that lol. Anyway after being told not to worry and it and it wont do no harm i feel better. Least he will prob prescribe sommat once he knows for fact what it is., he also mention draining it if it was fluid but i dont think it is fluid. Id love Hackski or whatever his name is to giv me his opinion on this site so if ur reading pal feel free ... lol. Anyway off to gym starting fresh today iv re wrote out my training programme for 5 week since movin the push day to wednesday and legs to monday. So ill update exactly what i do again today and then try increase it next wed. Thanks people


----------



## leafman

Update is i feel like **** today not sure why, just gonna eat as much as i can take my vits and other errrr things and crack on.


----------



## leafman

Suprisingly good day here is some leg shots, i know there really bad but as you say Rare sommat to look back on aint really trained em much to start with but hav been lalty and will be now as they got there own day wich seems weird. By way forgot to update on gym but i will be tommorow after the session and ill also update my diet for today. Here is legs


----------



## leafman

Looks even worse when bigger :whistling: least its done now no goin back, by the way got a punch bag today so if i feel the need to let some aggrestion out i just go on that  Sometimes feel very angry lol and snappy but think this is the only sides iv had off this course so far:thumbup1: Everything else seems the same.

I wanted to ask if anyone knows should i start using nolva along with my dbol as soon as i get it as ill hav it tomoz or saturday lastest? Ill post and ask in correct section if needs be but seem to get people i dont know answerin then if that make sense lol.

Ive heard it can reduce gains or is that bollocks? Reason im thinking of running it along with it is due to the fact iv got a dodgy nipple with doddgyiness about it :lol: and someone said early it may clear it up.

But then dc55 said it could make it worse but didnt say no more :confused1:

Anyway update tomoz


----------



## joeyh1485

Now you have some were to start with legs make it you mission to punish them and you will learn to like the pain LOL


----------



## leafman

Thanks joey  I dont like the learn to stand the pain comment thow :lol: .

Really hurts when i do legs and my first session is monday on them. I got my pull day today wich consists of Deadlifts (wich iv decided to do 5 sets of 5 to start with instead of 20 reppers) as you suggested earlyier rare 

And also lat pull downs 5x5 and rows 5x5. So thats the plan for gym today. All weight i use will be getting wrote down and increased next week. Im gonna try start getting some pbs, and id expect them to come quickly as iv never really tried for pbs if that makes sense.  Update later :thumb:

Probly do bit of bicep work on machine for few sets at the end


----------



## joeyh1485

Mate if I was you I'd do 3x8 for lay pulldowns three sets is enough IMO

Look forward to seeing the pbs


----------



## rare6

at least u got them up now mate wernt so bad was it? oo and that comment joey made about learn to like the pain, its a true comment ur ****ing legs kill after but its good pain and worth it.. (dont frighten the poor lad joey lol)


----------



## leafman

Hahahaha i know, no pain no game and all that carry on eh lol. Well Monday is the day as far as legs go but i do a lot of walking does that count hahaha. Cheers Rare and hav u noticed i finally hav a bronze colour lol


----------



## rare6

only just mate lol welcome to the bronze! walking dont count no lol get doing some squats, leg extensions and SLDL's ur legs will grow and dont forget the calves 20x5 100reps total 20 seconds rest superset em


----------



## leafman

OK mate will do :thumb: monday first leg session and squats are defo in along with leg extensions and leg curls but ill post what i do on the day.

Todays gym sesh went well got a few "your lookin bigger" comments today so things are starting to come together. I also weighed myself for first time since last friday. I didnt dare weight meself due to the fact i had really bad weekend with goin out on **** and stuff, but today i weighed in at 9 stone 3 so that means ive put a stone on in first 4 week but i defo think its gone in the right areas. here is what i done today at gym

Pull day back and bi s

Deadlifts

55x5

65x5

70x5

72.5x5 PB

65x5

Lat pull downs

47x5

54x5

47x9

47x7

47x5

Seated rows?

70x5

95x5

95x5

95x5

95x5pb

I wasnt sure what was meant by rows so i just done seated ones were my **** on floor with the two handles looking like dog lead handles? hahaha hopefully someone out there nos what i mean. I would love a link to the type of rows i should be doin? reps for anyone i hate using that as like a blackmail tool lol. But my search engine is fooked on pc so cant search for stuff unless its in a link or favorites.

Anyway after them 15 sets i done 3 sets of 6 to 8 on bicep machine at 54k. And i also had a go on bench press to see what i could do. I got 60k for 2 but that was after my session so who knows what id get fresh now as my pb is only about 60 odd k i think. I hav no idea what i was lifting in jail so just startin my pb list from now. So u will be seein loads of pbs latly coz they will be starting pbs lol.

OHH and last thing why was weight so light doin them seated rows? I was doin the rack (95k) and went and ask the bloke if that was as heavy as it went coz it seemed light. He checked and it was indeed 95k i was doin so really could do with knowing how to do my rows? Thanks people goin to update my diet for yesterday later on as well.


----------



## joeyh1485

First off looks like a decent workout :thumbup1:

Just a few things I'd "tweek"

You really shouldn't off done any bench press, iknow it dosent seem like 2 reps is much but the idea of this type of training split is to get maximum rest to grow you won't do that by having a crack at a different bodypart at the end off your workout mate

Instead of doing 5 sets of 5 reps for pulldowns if I was you I'd do 3 sets of 8 reps :thumbup1:

Next time in the gym doing pull day (after a few light warmups) start off with the heaviest weight that you have done first until it's unmanagable then drop weight a bit, when you can do 5x5 with your pb then next time up the weight on the first set and try to get 5x5 with that

For example on deads next time you train try to get:

72.5x5

72.5x5

72.5x5

72.5x5

72.5x5

It's ok if it takes you a few weeks to achieve this but when you do try and up the weight again as before you might not manage 5x5 with it straight away but just keep going till you can

For example you may up the weight to 75kg the next week but not achieve it so your workout would go:

75x5

75x5

75x4

72.5x5

72.5x5

Then you would just keep trying to get 75 for 5x5 before upping the weight again

Am not even sure if that will make sense mate as I'm on LOW carbs so my brain isn't working properly LOL

If it does make sense tho you can apply that sort of progression to every exersice

As for rows seated cable rows are fine but you are limited to how heavy the full stack is

My advise would be to do bent over barbell rows for 5x5 there a much better exersice IMO

Sorry to ramble on mate last bit now I promise:innocent::laugh:

There are basicaly 2 types of exersices compound and isolation (sorry if am teaching you to suck eggs)

Compound = more than one joint used (genraly) these exersices would be best used as 5x5 rep range

Stuff like deadlift/bent row/squat/bench press etc

Isolation = single joint used (genraly) these would be best done in the 3x8 rep range (3sets of 8reps)

Examples are bicep curls/lat raise/leg extension/ham curl etc

Altho technicaly a compound move I would put pulldowns in this catagory mate

Again sorry for teaching you to suck eggs and boring the **** out of everyone :thumb:

And if your reading this last bit congradulations you never fell asleep or started reading another thread :rockon: :beer:


----------



## leafman

The best thing is i understand 100 percent of that and that aint like me joey :thumb: Next week go for straight sets, with my highest weight for this week. Then the session after that go for more. I get it thanks pal ill b doin that  Also ill do the 3x8 on lat pull downs. Will this be enougth joey? I keep thinking i aint worked hard enougth. I mean for a length of time.

Ill also cut the seein how much i can do out at end out lol. Stupid mates idea that one hahaha. Had a training partner today wich was good change. Joey all the advice is welcome so thanks and the problems will start when i dont get it :laugh: :beer:


----------



## leafman

Forgot to mention ill be doin the bent over rows aswell now like that i know how u mean lol  I thought i was just fu kin awesome doin the full rack lol. Could hav done loads lol  Now u bust my bubble :lol: Thought they seemed light thow so must b for everyone :laugh:


----------



## joeyh1485

Believe me if your doing 3 full out sets you will be fcuked mate

Remember you should be failing at least one set per exersise so if you get to your last set of pull downs and you manage 8 reps don't just stop there keep going till you can't possibly get another rep (woops forgot to mention that LOL)

Your doing enough mate in this case less is more


----------



## hackskii

Bump for later


----------



## leafman

Thankyou hacks u no why mate.  And does anyone know if propeptides hav to b taken with water? Just got my self some so now im usin the pro mass and pro petide and cheap whey protein. It says use with water? i prefer milk but not sure if u can as it dont say? By way ill be updatin diet for yesterday as i forgot to do it again. It is however not bad my diet (could b better) so trust me for now


----------



## leafman

I hav cnp pro mass and cnp propeptides if anyone can help with when to take these that would be appretiated. I struggle to eat first two hours of the day so i hav a promass first thing but then what? Obviously takin into account its dear as fook the pro peptides lol. Also can proo peps be takin with milk??? it really dont say it says water? Thanks people ohhh and my jumpers are gettin too tight lol im a medium now there getting tight :thumb:

Im fooookin buzzin gonna hav to wear them tight for a bit till i can afford more :tongue:


----------



## joeyh1485

Pro pep is just a protien blend isn't it mate? So just use it like any other protien with or without milk up to you

I get all my stuff from myprotien hell of a lot cheeper and just as good IMO


----------



## higgz123

joeyh1485 said:


> Pro pep is just a protien blend isn't it mate? So just use it like any other protien with or without milk up to you
> 
> I get all my stuff from myprotien hell of a lot cheeper and just as good IMO


wot u buy frm myprotein joey?


----------



## leafman

Ill be takin a look on there mate as this pro peptide was pretty expensive to tell truth joey (to me anyway  ) but i think cnp`s pro mass is really nice and good for money. I just found it strange most say use water or milk this didnt say owt about milk lol. Still not tasted it yet just gonna use it before bed pal.

Thanks for lookin in higgz   Oh diet for yesterday

7.00

Pro mass half pint with milk and bannana

Followed by 3 egg whites half hour later.

10.00

Poached egg on toast. 2 eggs and three toast. Butter on toast.

12.30

jacket potato x2 with tuna and mayo mixed. Plus 2 egg whites half hour later ish.

2.00

pro mass with quarter pint of milk and bannana then went to train

3.15ish

Tin of tuna with a (straight out of tin) and another quarter pint of pro mass

18.00

Spaggetti bol was meal of choice of my missus so that was my main tea meal. Big mutha plate thow lol.

20.30

I had spaggetti on toast was starving so had 4 toast and full tin. Normally with these little meals i slip in now and then i just hav half tin.

23.30ish

Had the last of my milk and egg protein beofre bed with milk and another bannana

as from tomoz ill be havin the pro peptides before bed. Hopefully it will do its job there Thnkas joey :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Also been slackin on the adding of nuts and stuff to my drinks?? should i start again i prob will from tomoz just lazyiness tbh


----------



## joeyh1485

higgz123 said:


> wot u buy frm myprotein joey?


here's a long list of the stuff I buy mate usualy spend about 100£ a month and to be honest I rely on supps far too much hopfuly one day I'll leave the navy and I can eat like a normal person

Milk and whey 2.5kg x2

Impact whey 2.5kg x2

Creatine mono 100g

Glutamine 100g x2

Amino acids 100g x2

Omega 3 180caps

Evening primrose 120caps

Vit c

Wms 1kg

I've just ordered some msm to try

I also got my lifting straps and belt from them

I sound like am on there fcuking promotion team:rolleyes: but to be honest I'm just a cheap [email protected]:whistling:


----------



## higgz123

joeyh1485 said:


> here's a long list of the stuff I buy mate usualy spend about 100£ a month and to be honest I rely on supps far too much hopfuly one day I'll leave the navy and I can eat like a normal person
> 
> Milk and whey 2.5kg x2
> 
> Impact whey 2.5kg x2
> 
> Creatine mono 100g
> 
> Glutamine 100g x2
> 
> Amino acids 100g x2
> 
> Omega 3 180caps
> 
> Evening primrose 120caps
> 
> Vit c
> 
> Wms 1kg
> 
> I've just ordered some msm to try
> 
> I also got my lifting straps and belt from them
> 
> I sound like am on there fcuking promotion team:rolleyes: but to be honest I'm just a cheap [email protected]:whistling:


thanks and wot is msm?


----------



## joeyh1485

methyl sulfony methane

It helps with pain relief in muscles and joints there's loads of info about it on the net mate

Leaf your eating is looking good mate one thing I will say is I wouldn't bother with egg whites when bulking whole eggs are much more nutritious

Save the pain of only eating the whites for when your dieting mate


----------



## leafman

Thanks joey i cant eat the yellow bit thats why i dont eat it lol. I can eat them poached or fried but not hard boiled lol. Thats why i eat plenty of poached egg on toast coz i can eat the yellows lol. Horrible things mate taste like errr rotton **** or sommat hope u aint eatin any now 

Cant wait for gym tomoz, first leg session on my new routine so least ill hav a starting point as i hav no idea what i can and cant do to tell truth.  Ill update tomoz with what i do and diet for today (wich as been good since i got up at 7 in morning again) Three days in a row i been up :laugh:


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep

looks like you sticking at it mate, and working hard and enjoying it at the same time, nice 1 wee man, Ive just started my first journal feel free guys to pop in and post away,

ill get pics up through the week before i start my hdrol and also getting my bodyfat measured midweek


----------



## leafman

Yes still stickin to it mate. Iv got first leg session today well proper leg session so lookin forward to it ish  Im defo gettin heavyier aswell and not on my belly lol. Iv put on over a stone now I had a stone on 2 days ago but feel bigger by the day hahaha. I do realise most of it will be water or what ever it is when it aint muscle lol, but diet is coming on aswell Yesterdays diet was

7.00

Pro mass half pint and bannana

10.00

Poached egg on toast x3 and glass of milk (all milk full fat any need to change this?)

12.30

tin of tuna and packet of noodles and bannana

14.30

Pro mass half pint with milk

17.30

Braisen steak mash all veg like peas and carrots and yorkshire puds. Steak was like in its own stew thing not fan of steak but it had been cooked all day really nice. I had apple crumble for afters aswell lol.

21.00

2 egg whites and 3 toast with butter.

23.00 ish

I had my pro peptide for first time didnt really like taste. It is strawberry fraise didnt hav bannana not sure if they do that one in bannana. The pro mass bannana is reallly nice :thumb: Anyway i had half a pint of this (milk again) but in futer just gonna hav quarter pint but same ammount of powder just so its less to drink


----------



## leafman

Just gonna list supplements i take meaning vits and stuff.

Not sure if this is ok lol.

Morning

I hav 4 dbol (naposim). 3 vit c (100mg per tab weak doesage). 1 zinc (15mg). 2 multi vits. 1 omeaga 3 a glucosamine and thats it.

Then about 6 oclock

I have my 4 dbol, and another 3 vitc. I also hav another 3 vit c later. Reason being they are weak as **** i picked wrong ones lol. I do this everday.

I just realised iv not been adding my vits and things into diet when posting.


----------



## leafman

Right i promised id post up what i done at gym on leg day wich was today so here goes. By way im weak as **** on legs but i think i could hav squated more it just really uncomfortable on the smith machine and there isnt even a squat rack there.

(bear in mind i did not know what weight i could do so just guessed)

Squats

60x5

60x5

70x5

80x5

70x5

Calf raises

40x20

48x20

48x20

48x20

52x20

Leg extensions

47x5

54x5

61x5

68x5

75x5

leg press?

80x15

80x15

80x15

I done the leg press even thow it wernt on my routine but just didnt feel like id done enougth??? had quick blast on biceps at end got 70k for 3 on machine over moon pb lol.


----------



## rare6

your calves are gona be hurting tomorrow


----------



## DNC

Mix your Pro Pep up with water mate,it's not to be used with Milk.Pro mass you can do either.Pro Pep is a slow release protein so is very good to take just before bed if you can.


----------



## joeyh1485

80kg is very respectable mate well done

If I was you I would swap the sets and reps for legpress and leg extension if that makes sense mate

No more training the wrong muscles on the wrong days biceps should only be done on pull day mate your setting yourself back doing this

Not having a go mate I just want you to grow the best you can

What's your reason for saying not to mix with milk? Milk has fat in which also digests slowely so I disagree mate leaf isn't going to get fat with his metabolism??

Oh almost forgot you doing anything for your hamstrings mate?


----------



## hackskii

Need some good fats in there lad.


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep

For your first time squatting thats some good weight, wher you going right down below parallel? As haks pointed out get good fats from extra virgin olive oil, natural peanut butter ect, oily fish ect.


----------



## leafman

Rare

Thanks mate i hav a feeling they are goin to hurt lol.

Dnc. and thanks for your advice it does read weird on the pro peptide stuff. Thanks pal

Joey im not sure if its meant to be with milk or not to tell truth mate. I had it with milk last night and it tasted like ****in **** lol might be worth using water to see how it tastes more than out else. It only says water nothing about milk thats why i was unsure? Ha when i was doin my biceps i was thinking should i be doin this. I just cant help it but im glad your sayin dont as next gym session im defo not doin anything off the list. By the way what did u mean by the swap sets on leg exs and leg press?


----------



## leafman

Thanks ets  I would say i was getting pretty deep if u no owt i mean? I was like level with my **** lol that was another reason i was restricted a bit coz if id hav done or tried more weight id hav been doin them **** so stuck to what i could do proply.

Hacks thanks mate im gonna buy a bottle of extra virgin olive oil is there owt else? except pea nut butter? horrible stuff and not too keen on the olive oil lol. What if i start adding my cashew nuts and pumkin seeds and stuff is that fats? I took them out threw lazyiness? 

Joey im not i dont think everything i do on leg day is what i done earlyier?? first leg session so its up in air a bit.


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep

When eating stuff like chicken or salad just thro some olive oil over it thats what i do, but ive heard others adding it to their shakes. Get the nuts back in good for your diet and will give you something to munch on in between meals if your hungry.

You still on 40mg dbol each day?

How many days left?

What weight are you now?


----------



## leafman

Yes mate im now on 40mg a day dbol im on week five now, i think it is but im being bit naughty and running it for 8 week. Ohh by way i got my nolva and clomid today and after some much needed advice from hackski im goin to be running the nolva at 10mg a day along with the dbol till end of the 8 week, wich is on the err 12th of april i think ill hav to check but got dates down.

So as from the 12th of april ill up the dose on the nolva to 20mg a day and start my clomid aswell. But goin to be speakin to someone about my pct and deciding what to do next hmmmmm lol. Ive put on a stone and 3 pounds mate 17 pounds is it? Is it 14 to the stone lmao? Thats so far but seemed to slow down but its starting to move up again now at last. Im 9 stone 7 pounds. I was 8 stone 4 lmfao. It pains me to say these weights lol. Thanks mate 

Gonna try get some pics up wednesday


----------



## joeyh1485

Have it with water mate an then have milk after = same amount of cals as mixing it with milk:thumb:

Google udo's oil mate you can but it off the net it's good stuff co tains lots of healthy fats an tastes nutty


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep

You could try drinking your pro mass with coconut milk,

well done in the gaining weight,

im trying to lose weight but keep my strength up and increase fitness for the RAF, ill track progress in ma journal

keep up the work


----------



## leafman

Thanks ets and ill be watching ur journal :thumbup1: Ive just found out its fine to hav pro peps with milk like i am doin but been advised to hav with water after work out so thats what im gonna be doin from now on. As for the pro mass well the bannana is just toooo nice for its own good  In fact time for pro pep now bannana then bed lol. Thanks for advice and comments everyone wouldnt be doin as well as i am if it wernt for all iv learnt and been told :thumb:


----------



## leafman

Legs feel fine today wich is suprising as i thought i was goin to be walkin funny all day lol. Iv never looked forward to a gym session so much as i am tomoz lol its push day so chest shoulders triceps me favs lol. My best with dumbel press latly is using the 20s on chest but gonna be hopin to lift heavyier tomoz. Im hopin for a set with the 25s hopefully since its just the five reps i just feel really up for it hope im like this tomoz lol.

Ill be doin

Bench press flat 5x5 Incline 5x5 Decline 5x5 Close grip press 5x5

Shoulder press 5x5 and thats it lol. Seems like not much to me joey?? lol But thats my. Is there a bit of extra tricep work I could add in joey? Ill only do it thow if im not too fukced at end? Worth a try anyways Cant wait 

Ill update yeterdays diet later aswell.


----------



## joeyh1485

when I switch to push pull legs my push day will look something like this:

Decline or bench press 3x8

Incline press 2x8

Cable flyes or incline flyes 2x8

Seated db shoulder press or military press 3x8

Lat raise 2x8

Cgbp 2x8

Rope or v handle pushdowns 2x8

I'll be doing 2 sets of 8 reps for most exercises but if I get to the 8th rep and I can do more I will, the number of reps is just a guide for me

If I was you I'd only do 5x5 on 3 exercises bench press, squat and deadlift

But that's just my opinion there are lots of people on here who know more about putting a routine together mate


----------



## leafman

Do you mean do 3x8 instead of 5x5? didnt get that post that much joey unless im readin it wrong lol. Do you split leg training up or do it all in one day? Sorry mate dont wanna get confusin lol. Thanks thow ill do 3x8 for all excercises except the ones u mentioned as i get that bit lol. I also realise there is many different ways of goin about things training wise so its all good and im learning so even better.

I been thinking about what to do in the future to get to my 13 stone goal lol. Im 27 years old and iv had all the kids im gonna be havin so not sure if its gonna be wise to come off and do pct when i no i want to come straight back on asap. I can understand people doin pcts and all that but to me, my goal aint complete and i also think thats the slow way round to were i wanna be. These are just my thoughts and ill be truefull on this diary no matter what  Just airing my thoughts as im learning more and more. 

By way know matter what i do these dbol will be gettin stoped soon. If i decided to go on it will be sus or test e.


----------



## plumlee

sustanon mate and test e


----------



## joeyh1485

You could easily get to 13 stone natural IMO mate

Yeah 3x8 mate but as I said eight is just a guide if I can do more I will if I don't make eight I drop the weight

It would propably make more sense to you if you check out the sets an reps I've recorded in my log I allways aim for eight but as you will see its usualy around that number

Yeah I do quads hams calves all on the same day mate (today)


----------



## leafman

I would love to get to ten stone natural joey but realisticly thats gonna be a hell of long way round. I trained for 2 year and only got to about ten stone max and althow diet wernt great it was still 3 set meals and 2 shakes. I thank you for your confidence in me thow  Im gonna be takin a look at your journal now pal gonna nick all ur training ideas and wright sommat up see what i come up with. As long as i get my chest shoulder and tricep day tomoz ill be happy  Oh and what about triceps can i add sommat extra in at end if session went ok? what would u do?

Thanks pal :beer:


----------



## joeyh1485

You listed the following

Bench press

Incline press

Decline press

Shoulder press

Close grip bench press

I'd do them in that order mate you want to do your chest first then shoulders then tri's

If you want to add in another exersise try some form of cable pushdown you should be destroyed after all that anyway mate especialy if your taking every set to the point were you can't do another rep

At the moment I'm doing a 4 day split while am cutting mate i'll switch to 3day when I start bulking in about 6 weeks

You don't need gear to get to 13stone mate just weigh yourself evert week and when you stop putting weight on add 500 cals to your diet but if your going to use gear be safe mate

If you can get hold of a copy of Dorian yates blood n guts DVD please do it will help you no end I watch it at least 3 times a week LOL


----------



## leafman

Your a ****in star joey mate im gonna right down that order. Yea mayb got to push it bit more on sets so im fooked lol. But ill do the cable ones for tris if i feel the need lol. Thanks again and by the way were can u buy bodybuilding vids from? and i know everyone will say look on line and im goin to tonight but id get the original if i could coz my pc and laptop are slow as fukc at downloadin. Thanks joey


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep

ther is some1 sellin bodybuilding dvds in the classifed section of this site, try ebay 2.

I think you should come of the dbol when uve finished run a proper pct so you can experience what is like, then train hard and eat rite for a few months, then access where to go from there, maybe sust or test e course with a dbol kickstart.


----------



## leafman

Ill take a look at that now ets thanks pal :thumbup1: . Yea i know i should do that mate but i KNOW ill go back on quick time so im only gonna be holdin meself back really.

How i look at it is if id hav started five year ago then mayb but now? naaa Id be wasting time mate. I could easy say i come off but id prob only lie and bang sus jabs into me :whistling: lol no i do need to think about what im gonna do thanks ets advice is much welcomed mate. Tbh i might stop the dbol at week six and run a quick ten week course of sus or test e but not sure. I hav got letro in pipe line and iv got my nolva and clomid so still not hundred percent sure what im gonna do.

Other problem (well not problem) but I dont know how much time i will hav to really push myself again come summer (if i came off now id be back on by summer lol). So might be best of gettin as much mass and size on one big mutha course then take it from there lol Ill be thinking on it i hav least two week to decide but what ever i do the journal will still go on as this has been the best thing by a mile by way of helping me with training and everything else.  Now im goin to bed updates tomoz


----------



## hackskii

joeyh1485 said:


> You listed the following
> 
> Bench press
> 
> Incline press
> 
> Decline press
> 
> Shoulder press
> 
> Close grip bench press
> 
> I'd do them in that order mate you want to do your chest first then shoulders then tri's
> 
> If you want to add in another exersise try some form of cable pushdown you should be destroyed after all that anyway mate especialy if your taking every set to the point were you can't do another rep
> 
> At the moment I'm doing a 4 day split while am cutting mate i'll switch to 3day when I start bulking in about 6 weeks
> 
> You don't need gear to get to 13stone mate just weigh yourself evert week and when you stop putting weight on add 500 cals to your diet but if your going to use gear be safe mate
> 
> If you can get hold of a copy of Dorian yates blood n guts DVD please do it will help you no end I watch it at least 3 times a week LOL


After 5 pressing exercises, he wont need to add anything to his triceps.

He can swap close grip bench's with dips.

He doesnt need isolation movments yet.


----------



## joeyh1485

Agreed hacks I put the exercises already mentioned in order chest delt tri, I listed the exact workout I'd do a bit higher up mate 

I prefer cgbp to dips I feel them more but it's a personal preference I suppose also you need a belt to add weight to dips so I leave them alone usualy


----------



## higgz123

leafman wot supps u currently usin?


----------



## leafman

Supps? lol I am using cnp pro peptideds before bed and cnp pro mass during day higz mate. I also hav my dbol 40 mg a day along with vitc and zinc and omega 3 and codliver oil. Few bits and bats think i posted it not far back a page or so but ill put it up again tomoz along with diet for today  .

Yea thanks hacks joey put that excercise at the end as i was sayin i wanted more to do but i went to gym today and the routine was quite enougth lol. Here is what i did


----------



## leafman

2 posts incase my pc turns off as it has a habit of doin latly lol.

Bench press flat 5x5

22s x5 dumbells

18s x5

18s x5

18s x5

18s x5

i started on 22s and was too heavy buit someone else had 20s (im glad thownow 20s next week)

Incline 5x5

18s x5

18s x5

18s x5

18s x5

18s x5

Decline 5x5

18s x5

18s x5

18s x5

18s x5

18s x5

Shoulder press

16s x5

16s x5

14s x5

14s x5

14s x5

Close Grip press Smith machine (This is redicoulously week and yea i cant spell either lol) I was ****ed by now lol. :thumbup1:

20k x8

20k x8

20k x7

20k x6

20k x6

I was really done in after this session and to tell truth i was hpoin to do sets with the 22s but not sure why as i was only using 16s and 18s for one set before now. Suppose im pleased but defo tryin to increase my strength:thumbup1: Thanks everyone


----------



## leafman

didit work? lol im testin sommat lol


----------



## leafman

I now no how to move my pictures hmmm wonder how u get two in one post anyone? lol Anyway i still aint done no update photos mayb next week.


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep

Are you going to run a pct when you finsh dbol mate, then have a rest of gear and looking at using test and dbol?


----------



## leafman

This is one thing iv been thinking a lot on ets. In my opinion i cant see the point in me running a pct. The simple fact is im 27 and i hav all the kids i want and im not at were i want to be if that makes sense. I know if i come off and do pct it would be pointless as id come straight back on lol.

What im thinkin is stoppin the dbol at week six and then starting a test e or sus cycle 250 or mayb 500mg a week. These are just thoughts by way just airing them as usuall lol. I know all the ins and outs after reading up for past month and i see no reason to do a pct if im wantin to stay on. Ill see but the dbol are gonna be gettin stopped soon if i go on the test then ill stop at week six.

Iv got test e (norma) and sus (karachi) sat in my cuboard so its likely to get started soon lol. In the past i hav done far worse harmfull things to my body so sides dont really worry me as i feel prepared. I am running my nolva as suggested by hacks along with my dbol and i am also in process of gettin some letro to try reverse my gyno. The honest answer is im still unsure chances are ill stay on lol. Thats just the horrible truth of it lmao Thanks for askin and im looking forward till your journal gets underway as it seems different to most journals im reading latly. Should be interesting :thumbup1: Thanks


----------



## hackskii

karachi, ah, watch out for potentially painful shots here.....lol


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep

Ok then so i see you dont want to come of, have you decided on what mg test each will you will run and how many weeks for?


----------



## leafman

Hacks i got a few diff types mate. I hav sus nile,sus karachi and test e norma. Jabs wont be a problem iv done it for mates before and pain tu tut im from boro ffs haha. No the truth is im still not sure Ets, but its likly ill just stay on. I know ill be advised against it but id only do it anyway lol.

If i do decide to keep goin Ets i was thinkin 500 mayb a week for ten weeks. 16 weeks on full at it then evaluate then on how i feel and how big i am lol. I was also thinkin 250 of sus and 250 test e a week but would need to post forsome advice first unless u can help hacks? Or anyone? Would that be ok?

Diet for yesterday

7.00

half pint pro mass with full fat milk and bannana

Snackin on nuts between these meals.

10.00

poached egg on toast x3 and glass of milk

12.30

Tin of tuna with packet of noodles with another bannana

13.15

Quarter pint of pro mass before workout

15.15ish

Quarter pint of pro mass and 3 egg whites after workout oh plus a bannana

17.45ish

Chips and 3 tinned hot dogs in buns lol i know not great but missus was makin it for the kid lol. I had pint of milk with it aswell.

20.30

Poached egg on toast again with a fruit corner yougurt for after.

snackin on nuts till next meal.

11.30ish

Pro peptides with full fat milk again. half pint


----------



## leafman

Supplements i take are 2 codliver oil in morning along with 2 muti vits (chaep crap gonna get a good muti vit asap), 1 vit c (just got some 1000mg ones), 1 zinc and 1 omega 3 and glucosamine. I hav my 4 dbol aswell. Think thats it.

Then im gonna hav another vitc on the night along with my dbol about 6 ish i take them. Thats all i take. I bought some evening primrose 1000mg caps today from holland and barrets coz they were on sail. When should i take them and should i take them ? Any good? Thanks


----------



## Tom1990

get some mammoth 2500 mate. ive had it before and loads of people i know have it. its a post workout shake and even though the carbs arent that good quality in it, as its like 1000kcals a serving, it puts on serious weight quickle. i think i put on a stone of 3 weeks use when i first started lol.


----------



## leafman

Thanks sc do you jsut add milk or sommat might look into it pal cheers. After to speakin to someone i trust, i hav decided to start my sus tomoz.

Ill be havin it for ten weeks at 500mg a week. Im stoppin the dbol at week 6ish by then the test will hav kicked in. I know it means i will be on for 14 week in all but so be it.

After this i will defo be doin a pct and seeing where i hav got to (size wise) and hav a rest clean for a good 6 month. Basicly im gettin in shape for a clean summer lol. I now hav 10 weeks to get as big as i can.

Bring it on. First jabs tomoz. There will be know pain because i am a man hahahahahaha (he says ) :tongue: Ill be running nolva along with gear for the ten week. Oh and the sus will be gettin changed for test e at some point due to me havin both. Thanks sickchest gonna hav a look for that stuff now and check on price


----------



## Tom1990

yeh add milk. it tastes nice aswell!!! your bound to put on weight with it, quickly aswell you should seriousley get it. im also doing test soon with tren, however unlike your 500mg a week im only going to do 250mg a week as i believe my gains will be steadier.

Good look leaf anyway, i hope you achieve all your goals!


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep

i would look at getting some adex and running at 0.5mg eod instead of nolva throughout


----------



## leafman

Yea i am havin trouble getting few things i would like at minute so prob couldnt get it. I want some letro for when i finish this course but place i know wont accept my card (fuvckin dodgy thing :whistling: no its not really) so might hav to get me dad to get me it.

Also been offered arimdex from a mates mate but sounds dear as fck to me £70 quid for 50 tabs or sommat cant remem dosage of tablets but seemed dear to me lol so i told him to fck off, took a wild guess and said its way cheaper than that haha. Ill get letro as iv heard this would be prob best for removing gyno. My nipple still aint changed or itch or out like that. To tell truth it seems bit better since startin nolva but mayb im imagining it lol. Thanks


----------



## hackskii

More fiber, both soluble and non soluble, and some good fats are in order here mate.

Olive oil, fish oils, avacado, olives, all that good stuff..............Vegetables would be more than welcome here too mate.


----------



## leafman

Thanks hacks ill try get some veg into there. Can u buy a bottle of oil or sommat lol meaning the oil your on about? anyone? If so wots exact name? fish oil? ill hav a look aroound. Is there any foods that contain these fats? Thanks hacks  Im off to gym now for back pull day yea haaaaaaaaaaa  Only prob is lower back is week and bit dodgy but ill see how it goes. Deads here i come. I got 80k for one set last time gonna try do all sets with 80 today :thumbup1: Update soon.


----------



## leafman

When i got to gym and opened my routine up (Iwright it down) i realised that last week i got to 72.5k for one set and that was my pb. 80k was bit out so this is what i done

Deads

75x5pb

75x5

75x5

75x5

75x5

Lat pull down

47x8

61x4 lol

54x8

underhand lat pull downs?

61x4

54x8

Seated rows (couldnt ev en manage pull ups at this point was gonna do em)

70x8

75x8

85x8

90x8

95x8

Then i finished on bicep machine just quick 4 sets.

47x6

47x6

53x4

60x2

Thats it. A bit more than usual but enjoyed it had a partner again aswell today my pal has gone last few times now and really tryin so its all good ill update some diet and stuff later. By way hacks? how much letro should i run? per day? The bottle my dad is ordering is a 30ml bottle at 2.5mg? make sense to u? lmao Thanks people


----------



## pastanchicken

well done with the PB mate


----------



## leafman

Thanks mate  Appretiated


----------



## joeyh1485

Congrats on the pb mate an you managed to get it for 5x5 well done


----------



## leafman

Thanks joey mate means a lot i am fooked now thow  . My lower back is really week no matter what i do now it seems to ****in hurt as if trained lol. I put a Garden table together yesterday (had to bend down a lot) and after felt like id been doin deads lol weird. I hope it tougthens up a bit soon tbh lol. Thanks again.

I been thinking on these fats i need in my diet. I hav been told u can get fish oil capsules so im gonna look for some and im also gonna try and get some salmon into my diet aswell. :thumbup1: Thanks people ohh nearly forgot had first jab well i never jabed it in thats for sure just pushed it in nice and steady lol. Anyway it went fine no pain **** all feels normal nice and deep in my thigh muscle Quad is it? lol. 500mg every friday it is for ten week.  I Need to wright this date down anyway.


----------



## leafman

Im bit borde so gonna put few pics up for sommat to do. There is couple of me from couple of days ago (latest pics) aswell. Im gonna update with more pictures once my dbol hav been stopped in 2 week. Then ill prob update every couple of weeks.

Also couple of pics of things iv added to my list of things bodybuilding related lol.


----------



## leafman

Middle one is obviously me not tensing lol. And also colder outside just thoughtit would give me a better idea of how i look without tensing up and without being pumped up in any way. Like the first pic i ever put up.

Should i take the evening primrose oil? I got them coz they were on sale and were the 1000mg ones ??


----------



## joeyh1485

I've got the same evening primrose oil mate from holland an barratt LOL I take 1 cap 3 times a day with my fish oil - usualy with my inbetween meal shakes to try an slow the digestion of them down

I'm going to start taking all my update pics outside as well mate the natural light brings out more detail

Chest is looking bigger mate


----------



## leafman

Thanks joey. I seen some mates i hadnt seen since before i started training five week ish mayb 6 week back and they said im looking all round thicker lol i dont mean in head either iv always been thick there lol Just seem to hav bulked out a bit thickness on everything SHE was grabbin my shoulders while tellin me not to get to big (as if:whistling nice  Used to it been all bone latly and boy did i hav some bone but thats another story for another day :whistling: :tongue: .

Anyway been fishing today not been back long. Caught fukc all but me missus caught a 7 pound carp on a margin pole :thumbup1: I had to put up with kids comin over sayin "av u caught any or is ur lass just catchin them all" I had 2 rods out aswell :cursing: flet like throwin em in the swim tbh  .

Anyway diet wasnt bad cosidering i went fishing. I took 5 eggs (boiled) pint of promass to make up with a 2 pinter of milk. I had 8 tuna and sweetcorn mayo buns (sandwiches) a pack of jaffas lol err chrisps and also cheese buns 2 of so iv eaten anyway lol. Ate most of all that.

Oh yea joey think im gonna start takin photos not pumped out side it gives me a better idea of how i really am normal. Thanks people :thumbup1:


----------



## rare6

looking better in the new pics mate, sounds like you had a good munch while you was fishing


----------



## hackskii

Adding in any fiber to your meal will lower the glycemic loading of that meal.

Slow digestion too, and promote insulin sensitivity as well as lowering cholesterol levels too.


----------



## leafman

Does weeterbix hav fibre? lol im gonna start havin some normal cerial i think but not keen on oats and porriage ready break thats bout it lol.

By the way i now weight 9 stone 10 pounds. I started 8 stone 4. I think im doin quite well. I got stuck at about 9 stone 3 for a bit then iv pushed past. I weiged meself after toilet and before my morning food and drink.


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep

Well done on ur PB's and the weight increasing. Wont be long till your over 10 stone.


----------



## joeyh1485

I agree with ets it won't be long before you've added another stone on top well done mate :beer:


----------



## leafman

Thanks ets and joey means a lot, I think this diary or journal has helped me loads stick to it and now im enjoying it iits even better :thumbup1: Its good when someone i aint seen in a while says "oh your lookin well" lol Like getting out of jail all over again without the bad bits inbetween lol. Thanks again people means a lot


----------



## leafman

legs at gym today.

Leg press 2 sets

95x8

95x8

squats 5x5

60x5

60x5

70x5

90x5pb

80x5

calf raises 3x8 supposed to be

44x22

44x22

56x22

56x20

was only meant to do 3 sets but done extra one kiled me thow.

Ham curls (major weakness in my opinion) 3x8 supposed to be lol

32x8

39x8

46x4 lol pb never done em lol

39x4 lol

Leg extensions 3x8

61x8

68x8

75x6 pb

Had one minute 20 second blast on the rowing machine to warm down lol. Didnt seem like much wrighting it down but it felt like a lot at the time tahnks people


----------



## joeyh1485

looks good mate well done on the pb's

You will learn to love trying to beat them every week LOL


----------



## leafman

Thanks joey cant wait till wednesday to try beat my pb on chest dumbells lol. I was using the 18s for all sets near enougth last week and hopin to jump up onto 20s this week lol. It gives me sommat to aim for aswell.

I hav been looking at some squats on youtube and hav come to conclusion my squating is **** lol. I dont think im getting low enougth down. I reckon im goin about 3 quarters the way compered to some i seen on youtube.

Would love someone to post a u tube link to a proper squat. Some are higher than others. I am thinking of droppin weight if it means doin them proper. Just thoughts.  By way diet has been ok today nothing great. I am getting up early from now on as iv had 2 days of gettin up late. 7 in morning ill b up back to normal. :thumbup1:

Thanks people


----------



## leafman

Off topic

Seen a thread today about someone asking about should they put there dog on whey proptein and stuff lol. I dont think this is a good idea in my opinion i think dogs just need feeding well (not tinned **** only) and plenty of excercise. Anyway everyone to there own but as there is a picture of byson my biggest dog (the poorly steroid abuser lol) in my thread already i thought id get a pic up of the other two together since i got good pic today in one of my gardens.



And that is tingu the male ill be breeding along with his partner in waiting bella. Bella is only young still.


----------



## leafman

Did it work? now all my dogs are together like a happy family if only i could get the 2 males to b so close in real life lol.


----------



## hackskii

Dogs on whey?

No, give them raw foods, including raw chicken, dont worry about the bones, that will do nothing to them.

Cooked chicken bones are splintery and can cause damage, raw bones are soft, and many breeders will put dogs on raw chicken.

Come to think of it, this is more their genetic staple actually..............lol


----------



## leafman

It isnt my dogs on whey mate lol i just seen a thread on here about it yesterday lol and thought it was bit wrong.

My dogs hav a really good diet mate althow the biggest byson is starting to hav special food now to try get rid of some of the weight he carries due to the steroids he has to take (mostly water tbh). I go to the butchers and get my dogs proper bones for nothing (just got to beat the gypos to it lol) Chicken carcasses aint a good idea tbh like u said lots of little bones can potentially choke chicken bones are a no no for my dogs.

Food is just dry mix with bit of cheap gravy mixed in with a chub each and thats it. My dogs go out once a day at least (mainly at night late) less hassle as they are quite dominant to surroundings lol. Anyway enougth about dogs and thanks hacks for droppin by :thumbup1: I will update later but not a lot to say at minute.


----------



## rare6

nice dogs mate... see you started your propa cycle what you hoping to gain?


----------



## hackskii

I give my dog the thigh of the chicken once in a while, it has alot of fat, meat, and a 1 large bone running down the thigh.

It wont hurt the dog, they wont choke on the chicken bone, the risk is when the bone becomes cooked with the meat, then the bone becomes splintery and hard.

The bone of a chicken is soft not rock hard, it is not a problem for them to crush the bones when raw.

Also gives them more cartelage(sp) and that is good for them as well.

My dog goes crazy when she knows I am going to toss one of those in the back yard.


----------



## leafman

Totally agree hacks mate about the thigh bone on chicken and leaving it uncooked :thumbup1: I just avoid chicken bones as i never relly hav chicken on the bone lol. I love my dogs thow they r my family along with kids and missus althow i much prefer my dogs to my missus at minute :tongue: :lol:

Rare yes mate i hav started my jabs mate, the dbol will be gettin stopped at week 6 ish once the test has kicked in. I had my first two jabs friday gone one in each quad no problems at all. As for gains i hav not set myself an amount. I want to get to about 13 stone eventually but just gonna do a ten weeker on sus and test e then do a pct and see what i end up with.

I am gonna eat and train hard, harder than ever before and as from tomoz im gonna get back to being up at 7 in morning to giv me a longer day to eat more.  Anyone hav any ideas what is possible to put on weight wise in ten week? I hav gone from 8 stone 4 to 9 stone 9 in five and half week, on dbol. I suppose it is down to your genetics what u put on? hacks? lol cheers people and thanks for dropping in Rare mate :thumbup1:


----------



## rare6

do you know how much of that weight is muscle?


----------



## leafman

I dont mate all i know is that there still aint a oz of fat on me lol. I still cant even pinch a inch of fat lol. I dont know how much is water thow.

I hav got a lot thicker in appearence. Everyone who sees me comments on how much weight i hav put on. It seems to hav gone on my chest shoulders and back and overall thickness of arms and stuff. But like i say mate how much is water i hav no idea.

According to my scales lol expensive ones at that my body fat has not increased since starting training and also my water reading aint changed either. They check for body fat and what percentage of your body is made up of water. All these things are round about the same as when i started. Ill post pics soon this week so i can look back on them in ten week time.


----------



## leafman




----------



## leafman

I am useless on computers but hav just realised that i can copy and paste pictures from other places like face book and stuff hahaha. Yea i know im stupid lol. This will make things easyier in future  That pic is me now last night. Not pumped or **** all just normal. Its prob hard for you lot to see the changes but for someone who knows me it stands out like sore thumb lol. 

Will take picturs tomoz outside not pumped up to look back on.


----------



## a.notherguy

you dont look happy in the pic mate - did you take it after the stoke match on the weekend lol


----------



## leafman

haha i just look away mate always look like bit of moody fukc lol :laugh:


----------



## a.notherguy

same here bud - i always end up pulling some wierd face and looking like a cok if i look at the camera. really bugs the fcuk out of my lass cos we hardly have any good pics of the two of us together


----------



## leafman

hahaha same as mate better to look away imo lol. I hav very few pics of me lookin straight at camara that look normal lol. Better still just cut ur head off haha thats what i normally do on here now lol. :thumbup1:


----------



## rare6

dont know about them scales?? dont seem right but i dont know.. i doubt you've put on over a stone of muscle in 5-6 weeks maybe 7lbs if your lucky most people dont even do that in a year.. its a hard game this and just have to keep pluging away but you know some of it is muscle coz the weight your lifting is going up


----------



## leafman

Like i say rare it really is unimportant for me as long as when i look in the mirror i see a nice shape and not a load of fat im happy.  And also as long as the weight is goin up on scales im happy as to wether or not its all muscle like i said i hav no idea. My scales say i am 68.2 percent water and 5.1 bodyfat. If they r right great if they aint then so b it lol, i hav heard conflicting veiws on these type of scales but the ones i got are pretty good ones. :thumbup1:


----------



## rare6

i hear ya mate.. i dont go by how much i weigh weight is just a number i go by how i look.. my weight aint really changed in the last month but i look bigger and weight i lift is going up so i know im getting bigger you cant get stronger without getting bigger... dont get caught up with how much you weigh BB'ing is about illusion of size people tell me in the gym i look 12-13 st but im like 2-3 st lighter then that


----------



## leafman

Cheers mate i agree with you and goin on your lifts in ur journal u r certainly gettin stronger. You could lose a tiny bit of fat and gain a tiny bit of muscle and not change weight so i think what ur syain is spot on. I also think that its a waiting game. I hav had a week were i hav not gained but i hjav just stuck to it then a week later im gaining again. Thanks for that pal :thumbup1:


----------



## rare6

anytime mate. i think thats whats happening with me atm i dont kno my bf or water% so i could be losing one or the other, aint been eating good past 3 days but today is goin good so far had 4 meals out of 6 soo bring on the grub lol


----------



## joeyh1485

Scales won't be able to tell you your bf mate and as you say it's not important anyway as long as the scales are going up each week 

Just keep pushing for pb's and adding body weight and you'll be fine mate

Have you tried adding porridge oats to your shakes? That's a great way to bump up cals and I'm also going to try an add in some extra virgin olive oil to my diet you could try that? (I think hacks mentioned it a few pages back so I've nicked the idea)


----------



## leafman

Yea im lookin at some extra virgin olive oil meself joey mate the oats i would struggle even thow i know it would do me world of good lol. Yea these scales are meant to tell ur body fat mate by electric current threw ur body lol like i say iv heard diff things about em some people say they work spot on others say they dont. I hav set them up proper with my height and age and obviuosly takes ur weight into count but **** knows lol. Like u say it aint important as i think it would be very hard for me to turn fat without noticing lol. I am a ectomorphic? or sommat like that haha readin u see joey :thumb: Thanks buddy ohh and i love ur bra mate :whistling: Pink suits  :beer:


----------



## leafman

Never realised ur post there rare, one thing that i hav noticed is that as soon as i take foot off pedal like one day of not eating as good and i dont gain simple :cursing: So plan is now to b up at 7 in morning for next ten week and really try see what i can do with meself size wise. Thanks mate oh and in my opinion the fact ur natural is goin to go a long way for u pal. The fact everything ur gaining now is just u doin it (if that makes sense lol) will help u keep gains i think so least ur makin good solid gains mate. Fact is im goin to lose some of my size once i come off. But ill worry about that then lol. Hopefully ill b a lot bigger and the bit i lose wont matter


----------



## hackskii

Bio-Impedance Body fat analyzer?

Yah, some say they are accurate but I dont think so.

If you are dehydrated they will show you with higher % bodyfat, if you are very hydrated then lower.

They do it at work all the time (twice a year) for the health fair.

There was this old guy that had lower bodyfat than both me and my brother (that is not saying much though), but this dude had a massive belly and looks like he is going to drop dead any day, he showed 17%.

The lady said fantastic for his age, till he got up from the table and she looked at his stomach and made a funny face.....lol


----------



## Tall

Sausage and Mash leafman... Sausage and Mash...


----------



## leafman

Tall said:


> Sausage and Mash leafman... Sausage and Mash...


lmfao ive got that tattoed on me arm (dedication)!! lol And guess what i ate tonight, sausage and mash just like u said :lol: :whistling: I do actually like sausage and mash but chicken is better for me less mess to clear up well less mess for HER to clear up :thumb: lol. Plus its only 23 quid for 5 kilo :lol:


----------



## leafman

hackskii said:


> Bio-Impedance Body fat analyzer?
> 
> Yah, some say they are accurate but I dont think so.
> 
> If you are dehydrated they will show you with higher % bodyfat, if you are very hydrated then lower.
> 
> They do it at work all the time (twice a year) for the health fair.
> 
> There was this old guy that had lower bodyfat than both me and my brother (that is not saying much though), but this dude had a massive belly and looks like he is going to drop dead any day, he showed 17%.
> 
> The lady said fantastic for his age, till he got up from the table and she looked at his stomach and made a funny face.....lol


Yea **** nos how accurate they are hacks mate i just look in the mirror like i say its gonna be hard for me to suddenly turn fat without me noticeing. I could do with a bit of fat mayb lol but im hoping to just keep increaseing weight keeping similar shape that i am now.

If anything i think i should mayb eat a bit more of the **** i used to eat like cake and apple crumble and chocalte and stuff lol?? Would this just cause bad fats or would it help with me bulking right up? anyone? Thanks all


----------



## rare6

it aint gona hurt mate i eat whatever sometimes when i cant be ****d to stand there and cook at least your keeping your body anabolic thats what really matter, and as for what u said.. yea u will lose a lil bit but if you run the PCT you shouldnt lose much only way you will is if you stop taking them all together.. and yea the gains i,ve made will be kept im thinking about the dark side but will see how far i can push myself first mayb in 5-10 years lol


----------



## leafman

Lol i hope u giv urself a good amount of time to see what u can do without gear mate im sure you can get to a decent size :thumbup1: Your already making progress so imagine giving urself a couple of years  Do what ever u think is right mate


----------



## leafman

Just a quicky to say im off to gym now its my fav day push day. Chest,tris,shoulders :thumb:

errr looking at last weeks weights lifted i can see i used the 18s for all my chest work like flat,incline,decline, then i hav dropped to the 14s for shoulders hmmmm. Well ill try use the 20s today wish me luck :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Bit of a mixed work out today. The fact i had no training partner didnt help thow but anyway here is what i done

Bench 5x5

flat

20sx5

20sx5

20sx5

20sx5

20sx5

so that was more than before as i used 18s last week for all sets of bench

incline

20sx5

18sx5

18sx5

16sx5

16sx5

I done straight sets with 18s last week. not happy

Decline

16sx5

16sx5

16sx5

16sx5

16sx5

I done straight sets with 18s for decline last week aswell.

shoulders 5x5

seated dumbell press

14sx5

14sx5

14sx5

12sx5

12sx5

I done straight sets with 14s last time on shoulders

Close grip bench press on smith machine.

30x5

30x5

30x5

30x5

30x5

I done more on close grip bench this time but by now i was ****ed. The thing is I started off better but tired quicker. Could this be because i was having to lift all weights up meself as i had no training partner? anyway thats what i done


----------



## hackskii

You dont think that your triceps may be a bit fetigued from bench, inclines, declines, military presses perhaps? 

Most guys that take gear and dont gain weight or grow generally are not eating enough, you can take advantage of being leaner and the gains will be more with a lean guy in regards to lean mass compared to the heavier % bodyfat dudes.


----------



## joeyh1485

Well done on the bench press mate 

If your feeling fetigued towards the end of your workout you could try dropping cgbp and shoulder press down to 2x8

Just a thought mate

if your working hard you will be tired :thumb:


----------



## leafman

Thanks for reply people appretiated :thumbup1: Yea i could drop a few sets but i think im gonna just keep doin what im doin and eat even more. I got some err hang on epa fish oil concentrate 1000mg capsule things will these b ok 2 take for some extra fats? The last two days my diet aint been the best but as from today i feel like im back on track with it.

The key is for me to get up early :thumbup1: Otherwise it takes me till 1 oclock to get eatin proper lol. Gettin up at 7 means i hav had 2 meals before 11 (when id get up normally). Mayb droppin sets is sommat to think about but as i go to gym just 3 times a week i wanna do as much as possible. Any opinions on goin 4 times a week joey? and switching it up? Thanks people


----------



## leafman

Hacks for some reason i dont see bench as like doin my triceps lol. I know they do but i just feel like i gotta push them more. Sometimes i still question if im doin enougth now


----------



## joeyh1485

It's all about finding what works for you mate as were all different just be careful of over training

I was over training for the first few years and made fcuk all progress untill I started my journal especialy my arms, I use to train them on there own day with about 20 sets! And then if you think about it they get hit when you train chest, delts and back

Since i've started doing less for them I've added almost an inch in size


----------



## rare6

good going on the lifts leaf got them 20's going now then i see.. you can only try a 4 day split if your gona try it do it like

chest and calves

back and bis

shoulders and tris

legs

try it for a few weeks and see how it goes remember with calves tho 5 sets of 20, 20 second rest


----------



## leafman

Thanks rare its sommat i might look at doin soon but for now im gonna crack on with the 3 days in the gym but add in a bit of extra training on a saturday night (yea i really dont hav anything better to do on sat night lol) at home.

Advantage of not lifting heavy weights is i hav enougth weight at home to giv myself a good routine. Thinking of doin a little of everything on a saturday night not sure yet. Also been thinking about my diet and how to get more food into me or calories whatever i need  . This is the plan

Im gonna start adding oats into my Morning drinks of pro mass and miday drink of pro mass along with my pro peps on a night. Even if i just add a hand full into each drink (4 drinks a day) surly its gonna add few extra cals? Im also thinking about starting to add up my calories. Anyway thinking of changing me user name to bannana man coz im eatin least 4 a day at minute lol im addicted but causing no probs so **** it  Thanks


----------



## Judas

Hi Leafman bro, Sorry I have not been on here much recently. Regarding my blog at the moment I'm currently trying to sort things out with my college and I have been really busy. From next week I have like 2 months to get myself sorted, before I go back to college...So I'm going to be taking things very serious  . I'll let you know when I am back in action! Loving your results bro keep it up.


----------



## joeyh1485

If your going to train on Saturday as well I would only do abs and calves mate your chancing overtraining especialy if your maxing out through the week

Like the extra oats mate and defo count cals you will be surprised what a difference it makes :thumbup1:

It's funny how addictive bbing is it sort of takes over your life LOL


----------



## leafman

Thanks judas, its ur journal mate do as u please good luck with it all :thumbup1:

Joey it has took over already pal lol and im gonna start counting cals soon. Also am defo gonna start addin the oats. I might not start doin a bit on saturday or mayb like u say do abbs or sommat. Not sure yet mate ill hav think on it :thumbup1: Thanks for droppin in mate


----------



## rare6

i think the 4 day split like i said would work well for me its what i done last year and got good gains from it. if your gona do a 4 day split try a routine set like this

take 1.30-2 mins rest between sets aim as heavy as you can go 6-8 reps except calves aim for rest, reps, sets as stated

monday chest & calves

calves 20x5 20 sec rest

flat bench 3 sets

incline bench 3 sets

decline bench 3 sets

wednesday back and biceps

deadlifts 4 sets

pull ups weighted if you can 3 sets

lying DB rows/ bent over rows barbell 3 sets

dumbbell alt curls/barbell curls 2 sets

preacher curls 2 sets

friday shoulders and tris

military press 3 sets

side lat raises 3 sets

rev flyes 3 sets

shrugs 2 sets

weighted dips if you can 2 sets

french press/skull crushers 2 sets

saturday legs only

squats 3 sets

leg extensions 3 sets

SLDL 3 sets

leg curls 3 sets

calves 20x5 20 sec rest

you shouldnt over train tris as your getting a 4 day break from chest and then a 3 day rest from tris to chest again its said that it takes 72 hrs (3 days) to heal so you should be good there and everything else will be fine if anyone thinks things will be better aranged please feel free to do so..


----------



## leafman

Thanks rare if i can get time to change to 4 days ill defo take that into account :thumbup1: Thanks for ur time mate for typing that up for me its appretiated pal. For now im gonna hav to stick to the 3 days a week but in near future who knows  Thanks pal


----------



## rare6

its cool mate if you can only do 3 days try....

chest and tris

flat bench 3 sets

incline bench 3 sets

flat flyes 2-3 sets

weighted dips 2 sets

french press incline 2 sets

back and bis

dead lifts 4 sets

weighted pull ups/pull downs 3 sets

lying db rows 3 sets

preacher curls 2 sets

wide curls2 sets

shoulders and legs

calve raises 20x5 20 sec rest

squats 3 sets

leg ext 3 sets

SLDL 5 sets

side lat raises3 sets

reverse flyes 3 sets

shrugs/or upright rows or both 2 sets of each

this should work good for a 3 day split tris only get worked once a week on chest day, shoulder day i planned dont use tris at all but still hits all the shoulders... legs and shoulders day should be split up imo but if you cant you cant so while your resting from shoulders do a set on legs and go back and 4th so you get it done in the same time it takes to do one group hope this works for you as you couldnt do the 4 day split it did for me.

remember if you want size aim for the 6-8 rep range i wouldnt do the 5x5 if you wana get bigger so look into changing asap calves still 20x5 20 sec rest and dont waste time on cardio you dont need it at this stage if you do wana do it i advise once a week


----------



## jay_handley

training looking good mate.

good work.

me and you are in the 9 st boat lol


----------



## leafman

Cheers bud. Right been to gym and by mistake blasted my pb on deads lol. this is what i done at gym

Deadlifts

100x3 pb :thumb: by mistake miscounted meant to put 80 on haha

80x5

75x5

75x5

75x5

Lat pull downs

47x8

54x8

61x5

underhand pull downs? lol

54x6

61x5

Seated row (gonna start doin bent over rows next week)

80x8

95x8

95x8

90x8

95x8

Then finished on 3 sets on biceps with dumbells (tired arms by this point)

12sx10

12sx10

12sx10

Thats it. The deadlifts were a mistake the hundred key  I counted coz it felt heavy as fukc after i done first set haha. On the 3rd rep it wasnt weight it was grip that let me down and i was thinking thats heavy for 80k lol. I counted and it was hundred with olympic bar :thumb:


----------



## rare6

good going on the deads mate im gona go for a 130 next time i go i got 115 for 5 easy it was a 15kg jump in a week.. looks like your doing same kind of thing


----------



## leafman

Iv had my second lot of jabs today. 500mg of sus (karachi) no probs. decided to put some pictures of me up (very cold outside lol) to look back on after my 10 week on 500mg of sus :thumbup1:







couple of dodgy face pulling faces i think but fukc it lol. This is me after my first 6 week of training. I hav gone from 8s 4 to 9 stone 8.8. these will b used to look back on in ten week again.


----------



## joeyh1485

Well done with the deads mate you'll be pulling 100 for all your sets in no time



Looking bigger as well :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Thanks rare buddy and cheers joey, yea tbh it felt heavy lol but it was grip that let me down. I am glad thow coz i dont think id hav tried a 100 yet but im glad i did!! Now im gonna hav to hav another go next week lol. Thanks people


----------



## rare6

defo try again try it after 2 sets or something the drop again will be better... going stright to 100kg is asking for injury imo what do you do for a warm up?


----------



## leafman

When i enter the gym i always warm up first. Today i done few press ups then i done 2 sets of 5 (deads) with light weight mate. I just dont bother puttin down warm ups. I also hav a power walk to gym so by time i get goin im weel warmed up  What do u mean by drop set rare? start lighter then hav a go for 100? like i say today or yesterday now was bit of accident i didnt realise what was on bar and that is gods honest truth buddy  Thanks pal


----------



## Heineken

Typical warmup for the big compounds is to do a few sets at a light weight mate, then with your 'working weight' complete your normal sets. So DL's for example, I do;

1x10 with just the bar

1x8 with 80kg

1x3 with 100kg

Then do my 3x6's with my working weight.

Drop sets.. wouldn't use them for DL's personally as they usually involve going to failure and high reps for a movement like that leads to a greater chance of injury IME.


----------



## leafman

Heinkeken said:


> Typical warmup for the big compounds is to do a few sets at a light weight mate, then with your 'working weight' complete your normal sets. So DL's for example, I do;
> 
> 1x10 with just the bar
> 
> 1x8 with 80kg
> 
> 1x3 with 100kg
> 
> Then do my 3x6's with my working weight.
> 
> Drop sets.. wouldn't use them for DL's personally as they usually involve going to failure and high reps for a movement like that leads to a greater chance of injury IME.


Thanks for that buddy. Tbh my warm ups arnt up to much lol. I just get meslef goin and then jump in. I do normally start lighter but yesterdays session i was determined to do 80k so tried that first, but then obviously felt it was way heavyier than 80k so checked after lol. Still over moon with the 100k for 3 but next time ill do my first 2 sets light then last 3 sets heavy. Thanks for droppin by and for advice :thumbup1:


----------



## rare6

drop set like where you only done 3 reps with 100kg strip a plate of each side and drop it to say 60-70kg then rep 5 with that no break so you still get full amount of reps


----------



## leafman

Im with you might give that a go to tell truth :thumbup1: I wanna hav another go at hundered next time defo. It was grip that giv but my head looks like its goin to expload when i lift i hope that is normal  Veins sticking out of neck and people watching haha its embarrising but not as much as being like that with **** all on bar lol.

Anyway i been spending again today really do need to start savin again :whistling: I got another 4.5 k of promass and was ****ed off when bloke tried to charge me £47.99 in his shop when i paid £44 last time? :confused1: After goin back to shelf to put it back he asked why id done that so i told him and then he sold it to me for 44 lol. Weirdo  Anyway gonna order on line next time with discount and stuff i can get it for £42 with free dilivery :thumbup1:

I also got my massive farm eggs on my way home and along with my 5 kilo of chicken and my very own metal bannana tree :whistling: (it aint really a tree its a bannana holder :laugh im ready to go again lol. Im eating 4 to 5 bannanas a day at minute but cant help it i love em. I WANT THE MASS OF A SILVERBACK GORRILA  Thanks people update later probs gonna hav a train in kitchen tonight think im gonna do some err supersets things iv come across in a magazine. Goin to do bicep curls along with close grip bench till my arms are swollen like john merics head :lol: Byeeeeeeeeee


----------



## leafman

I had about 25 minutes blast on arms just now earlier :thumbup1: . I done close grip bench press for a set nice and slow feeling the weight and then dumbel curls (standin) for a set and so on for god knows how many sets lol. Lets put it this way my arms feel as if they hav had air blew into them so its all good  .

Diet so far today (and similar everyday)

supps in morning 1000mg of fish oil, 1000mg of primrose oil, 1000mg of codliver oil,1000mg vitc,15mg zinc, 2 mutivits, 10mg nolva, 20mg dbol

8.00

pro mass half pint with milk and bannana

10.30

poached egg on toastx3 with half pint of milk

12.30

bacon,beans,sausage,egg,fried bread with can of pop 

14.30

pro mass half pint with milk and bannana

followed by tin of tuna half hour later out of tin

supps for mid day 1000mg fish oil,1000mg of primrose oil,1000mg codliver oil,1000mg vitc and 20mgdbol

17.00

spaggetti on toast with butter and 3 boiled eggs (just whites hate yellow boiled)

18.45

quarter pint of pro mass with bannana

trained arms at home

19.20

Jacket spuds x2 with tuna mayo with glass of milk

and now im sat thinking what next lol ill hav pro peps before bed and sommat between now and then 

Oh ill also b havin another 1000mg of fish oil and primrose oil and codliver oil and vitc later on tonight.


----------



## leafman

Iv also eaten 2 flakes and a choc eclair from greggs


----------



## T.F.

leafman said:


> Iv also eaten 2 flakes and a choc eclair from greggs


Fatty 

Been reading through your journal mate, you're making good progress with the weights. Sometimes wish i was only that weight and then i'd look more ripped as opposed to how i look at the moment but i'll get there soon enough.

All the best.


----------



## leafman

Thanks mate i sometimes wish i could get some fat on thow  . I know its a case of eating loads but it just aint that simple. But im trying and im getting 3 or 4 solid food males a day along with 4 or 5 shakes now lol.

Just remembered i bought some oats today that were like a powder?? Will i be able to just put some into my shakes anyone? Might try one now see what its like. I cant eat oats taste like err pig food or chickken feed or sommat but this is powder so ill just put it in blender with pro mass and see what happens


----------



## leafman

Legs today at gym and i dont feel up to it but gonna force meself along and do it anyways as iv not missed a session yet since i started. Iv got a little pain in my right leg when i put pressure on it but nowt bad. Ill update what i do later along with yesterdays diet


----------



## joeyh1485

Pain is just weakness leaving the body:laugh:

You should be fine just adding them in a shake mate don't worry about taste just neck it or if it really does taste too bad add a table spoon of honey to your shake


----------



## leafman

Cheers joey im off to gym now so ill do me best lol. As for the drink im glad you answered that coz i still aint built up the courage to try it yet :laugh:

Im gonna hav the powdered oats in with a pro mass tonight and see how it goes. I might just do 250ml of milk to make it quicker to drink :lol: Cheers buddy and hope u enjoyed seein ur missus and lad :thumbup1:


----------



## Joshua

Hey leafman - nice log you have going here. It is going to take me a bit to read through it all, but you seem to be well motivated and making good progress. With your bodyframe and definition, the muscle gains you are getting will show up well, and will look great.

Keep it up matey!

J


----------



## leafman

Thanks josh remarks like that hav been reason this log has helped so much cheers buddy 

Well legs today and it was mixed session. I had bit of pain in left leg but just done best i could. One plus was that hav found a really good way of doin my calf raises thanks to tel :thumbup1: I tried doin them on smith machine and it just felt right really killers.


----------



## joeyh1485

Thanx mate I feel a lot more relaxed and focused after spending the weekend with them 

I'm going to be doing my calves on the smith machiene tomorow :thumb:


----------



## leafman

Yea really felt them today joey :thumbup1: right here is what i done today pc is playing up keeps turning off :cursing:

squats

60x5

60x5

80x5

80x5

70x5

calf raises seated on smith machine

40k x till couldnt do no more

60k x till couldnt do no more

80k x till couldnt do no more

ham curl

39x8

46x4 weak as **** on these

39x8


----------



## leafman

here is rest lol

leg ex

47x8

54x8

68x6

leg press

85x8

95x8

Thats it i done more on squats last week but did hav some pain in my leg today. oh also done more on leg press last week as i done 2 sets of 95.

Overall i am happy just that iv found good new excercise for calfs :thumbup1: Next week will look at doin a pb mayb or hopefully lol. Saying that never done 80k on calfs before haha but only coz it was comfy sat on me knee lol.


----------



## leafman

Roll on wednesday and friday i hate leg days and love push and pull days :lol: sounds a bit dodgy that lol. Really wanna start pushing my back but love wednesdays chest aswell.

See its turning into a obbsession already :lol:


----------



## Tall

Leafy, try this:

Squats to a low box (lower than a bench) - work up to a 3 rep max, and get out as many sets as you can with that 3 rep max.

Leg Press, 4 heavy sets of 15 rest pause reps.

Done.


----------



## leafman

Tall said:


> Leafy, try this:
> 
> Squats to a low box (lower than a bench) - work up to a 3 rep max, and get out as many sets as you can with that 3 rep max.
> 
> Leg Press, 4 heavy sets of 15 rest pause reps.
> 
> Done.


Is that it? sounds good  I like squats but really dont think im getting low enougth down. Would you advise dropping weight and trying to get form better? meaning get my **** lower down? Most iv done is 90k but that wernt low enougth i dont think? Thanks buddy.

That question goes to anyone really :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Tall said:


> Leafy, try this:
> 
> Squats to a low box (lower than a bench) - work up to a 3 rep max, and get out as many sets as you can with that 3 rep max.
> 
> Leg Press, 4 heavy sets of 15 rest pause reps.
> 
> Done.


Also forgot to ask would it be ok to do sommat else after doin these?

I only get 3 sessions a week and like to make most of them so could i do sommat else after and if so what?


----------



## Tall

Leafy - done properly those two exercises should take you about an hour, and you will be cursing me afterwards.

Get low. Squat down to an 8" box, or 4x20kg plates stacked


----------



## Goose

Sounds interesting Tall. May have to look into this.

Making good progress Leafman! Keep it up.. I am reading even though im not posting much.


----------



## leafman

4 twenty plates stacked :thumbup1: Dont think they hav no boxes ill hav a look when i go next.

How many sets of squats then tall?? if you had to say a number of sets how many? Im defo goin to giv it a go on monday leg day cheers mate :thumbup1: 

Goosey thanks buddy


----------



## joeyh1485

What you weighing now leaf? An how's the appatite?

Tall with the legpress rest pause is that done one rep at a time like do a rep rest do a rep rest etc or is it aim for 15reps an do as many as you can and use rest pause if you don't reach 15?

Hope that makes sense lol low carbs don't help


----------



## leafman

joeyh1485 said:


> What you weighing now leaf? An how's the appatite?
> 
> Tall with the legpress rest pause is that done one rep at a time like do a rep rest do a rep rest etc or is it aim for 15reps an do as many as you can and use rest pause if you don't reach 15?
> 
> Hope that makes sense lol low carbs don't help


Good question joey! meaning to tall lol. Err im 10 stone if i weigh meself on a night hahahaha i know cheating, im 9 stone eleven mate so from 8 stone 4 i think iv done ok so far 

Only problem is more i train bigger i want to be lol. Ill stick with my goal of 13 stone thow lol. Should take me ages to hit that. Thanks matey


----------



## leafman

To tell truth joey appetite aint too good. First half of day im really slow but then second half of day im ok if that makes sense. I find it difficult on a morning just gotta get me self up early i keep bein on nest all night then sleeping in :whistling: 

Ok wasnt gonna put this out there but i couldnt care aless lol. Im horny as a dog and find it ****ing hard work to come now :confused1: haha our lass is loving it (horny bitch) but she seems to get all the fun :cursing: lol well ok its fun but just finish lettin me down :whistling:


----------



## leafman

Hmm what made me type that post above lol ahh well ill not change it :laugh:

Cant wait for tomoz push day chest, shoulders and tris. My faves lol 

Saying that im looking forward to doin back aswell now so its all good.

Last week i done twentys (dumbells) to start with but im thinking of starting heavyier if i can tomoz. Ill try get my flat bench with 22.5s :thumbup1: All five sets hopefully. Then try droping down onto twentys.

Last week i dropped down onto 18s second set. The reason i like to wright it all down as there is no way id remember otherwise :lol: Not a fooking chance in hell :lol: Ill update tomoz after gym along with diet for today


----------



## leafman

Bench press flat 5x5

(thinking of changing to 3 sets of 8 next week for all bench work)

22sx5

22sx5

20sx5

20sx5

20sx5

Incline

20sx5

18sx5

18sx5

18sx5

18sx5

Decline

18sx5

18sx5

18sx5

18sx5

18sx5

shoulder press 5x5

16sx5

16sx5

14sx5

14sx5

14sx5

Close grip bench press

30x4 lol

25x5

25x5

25x5

25x5

Was well and truely fooked by end and tired now aswell. The first two sets with 22s took it out of me lol. But its improvement on last week. Hopefully ill get 22s for full sets next week. Ill update diet later but im goin to eat now  (again lol) weight is 9 stone 11 on morning.


----------



## joeyh1485

Well done on the flat bench 2sets with a higher weight!

Why do you want to switch to 3x8 mate?

Has your weight gone up this week?


----------



## leafman

Joey i seem to b stuck at 9 10 mate for some reason gonna up the food as from tomoz iv been gettin up later and later i no bad lol.

Only reason i was thinking of doin 3 sets of 8 is, because by time i get to shoulder press im fukced mate. What u think? is 5 sets of flat, incline and decline too much? or should i leave it as it is? I dont mind doin it just shoulder press might b suffering? does it matter that i lift light on shoulders and cgbp due to fact that im knackered off bench press. 

Loads of questions lol. No one has said to change it just thinking out loud as always :thumbup1: Thanks joey buddy


----------



## joeyh1485

i personaly prefer 3x8 for the first exercise and then 2x8 for the following exercises but thats just me lots of people are getting great results using 5x5

8 reps is just a guide for me i often end up some were betwean 6 and 15 i just keep going till i cant do another rep lol

why dont you try:

bench press 5x5

incline press 3x8

decline press 2x8

shoulder press 2x8

cgbp 2x8

as said mate its all about finding what works for you an not what works for me

you should have a look at chris's journal he's doing a new routine an making exelent progress

also it might be worth asking other members the q's about your routine mate

up cals today mate dont waist your cycle even if you have to add a whey/olive oil shake to every meal just get cals in any way you can


----------



## leafman

Good advice mate ill take a look at chriss journal and also im gonna start havin a pro mass after ever meal as well as normall ones. Im actually sat drinking a pint now lol. Cheers joey i might think about trying sommat different ill see how it goes.

As for weight wise i hav no doubt ill start puttin it back on i got stuck before and just increrased food so suppose i gotta force it again 

Im gonna not weight meself for 3 days and see what i can do.


----------



## joeyh1485

good luck with it mate i know how hard it can be to force feed yourself some times but its got to be done 

saying that am fcuking starving :cursing: i cant wait to bulk again :rockon:


----------



## leafman

Thanks joey and thanks for rep to buddy  . I hav took your advise and chris has helped me a bit and iv changed a few things to my training.

First thing im keeping the 3 days a week training monday, wednesday and friday. Still keeping the leg day push day and pull day.

Leg day monday will be as tall said and ill be doin 6 sets of squats. Gonna do 3 warm up sets getting as low as possible with a comfy weight then 3 working sets.

First one will be 80 percent of weight i can do for one and this will be for 5 to 8 reps. next working set will be for 90 percent of what i can do for 3 reps. then final working set will be a comfy weight till failior.

I will do this for deads, flat bench, squats, leg press, over head shoulder press.


----------



## leafman

So leg day (monday) will be 6 sets of squats and six sets of leg press. But gettin low. Im gonna get 4 twenty plates like tall said if possible and do them till i touch that. I will see how long this takes me and will prob do some calf work on smith machine seated. but dont tell Tall. lol

push day will be same as normall except flat bench will be for 6 sets doin what i explained for squats and other excercises will be for 3x8. Oh also shoulder press will be for 6 sets like that.

pull day will be same as normal but deads will hav 6 sets like iv said along with seated rows or bent over rows depending how i feel. all others will be 3x8

so thats it changed it up a bit same thing but diff reps. Its all wrote out on paper so thats it i aint changing out im given it a go  Thanks Chris, Tall, and joey and all others who hav helped (mention them coz they giv ideas for the changing it up.


----------



## leafman

Im off to bed now so ill do this first

diet for today

10.00 (reason im goin to bed now i been gettin up to late)

half pint off pro mass with bannana

11.30

Spaggetti on toast x3 and ice cream for after.

13.45

tuna and noodles with half pint pro mass with full fat milk as usually.

also started adding cocconut milk to drinks aswell as from now. Also had a bannana

3.30

Tuna and chips (chips cooked in vegtable oil??) does that mean anything:lol: I had 3 bread with butter as well with it then vietneta ice cream for after lol.

18.00

Half pint of promass with milk again.

20.30

poached egg on toastx3 with half pint of full fat milk.

Its now nearly eleven and iv just finished half a pint of pro peptides (cnp) and eatin a bannana then goin to bed. I eat about 3 or 4 bannanas a day sometimes.


----------



## leafman

I take 3000mg of fish oil caps a day, 2000mg of codliver oil, 2000mg of primrose oil, 2000mg of vit c, 2 multi vits, 3 desicated liver tabs (as from today) and iv dropped down to 20mg of dbol a day for last week ish. Oh i hav 15g of zinc aswell. lol Thats per day.


----------



## leafman

Up out of bed at much better time today :thumbup1: had breakfast already and will b havin next meal soon, and all before the time i been getting up latly


----------



## leafman

Been busy all day and for first time was unable to get to gym. I hav trained thow. I had to go to bradford to pick up a load of plates. Someone on here in classifieds had some for sale so i bought them. He also had a log press he had made but i was just interested in the plates. I got a 130 kilos for £50 so pretty cheap. Nice bloke. That included 2 twenty plates and loads of 10s and few fives also few little ones.

Anyway when i got back had to wait for my mama and dad to pick daughter up to take her to boro for weekend so i decided to train at home. Nice day anyway sun shining so top off and in the garden :thumbup1:

I done deads first.

Deadlifts

3 warm up sets

50kx10

50kx10

50kx10

3 working sets

80kx8

90kx5

60 till failior. (think i got 11)

bent over rows

3 warm up sets

40kx10

40kx10

40kx10

3 working sets

50kx8

55kx6

40k till failor

Now i couldnt do what i normally do coz i was at home so instead of lat pull downs i done behind neck press stood up lol. I know people say dont do it but i did  Feels ok to me and i see others doin it on here. I am not sayin it does my back but i done them anyway

bnp

3 sets

40kx7

40kx5

40kx5

then i finished on bicep curls with 12.5k dumbells. I done 3 sets to failor and thats it. I felt done in after so its all good. My bar is shorter than olmpic bar so deads felt different but still ok. Im glad i hav this weight at home now but cant wait to get to gym now monday. Thanks people.


----------



## joeyh1485

Looks like a great workout mate you should grow nicely on that sort of routine :thumbup1:

And great news on the new plates 

You do no bnp works the delts not back? I know you did them vow you were at home but I just thought I'd make sure :whistling:


----------



## leafman

Yea i knew that joey :whistling: :lol: i was thinking shoulders tbh lol. Thanks mate seen ur pics on ur thread nice legs mate, god that sounds proper dodgy that :lol: quads r huge and iv decided i want massive quads lol. Yea iv switched training up a bit and just looking forward to next week to do my first full week in the gym with new rep system. :thumbup1: Thanks fella im off now as early night again for me iv set meself a 12 oclock curfew lol. And wanna mooch the board for bit  Learn learn learn :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

Want big thighs? Squats, sausages, mash. Works for me :thumb:


----------



## leafman

dmcc said:


> Want big thighs? Squats, sausages, mash. Works for me :thumb:


lmao yea im given that a go now buddy :laugh: And thanks for droppin :thumbup1: Gonna take a look at your awesome squating abilities now buddy


----------



## dmcc

Ah I'll have to get them on video. You seem to be doing well mate, just get those calories in you.


----------



## leafman

dmcc said:


> Ah I'll have to get them on video. You seem to be doing well mate, just get those calories in you.


Thanks mate im trying but its all good coz im here to stay training wise, and i know it will take time to get to size i want to be. Videos would b good to watch mate. I seen you doin deads at jws gym of death lol and that was unreal mate really impressed. Im thinking you could end up a funny old size with massive strength :thumbup1: Hope it goes well mate and iv just looked threw your last workouts :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

in that picture i dont think you can see much difference but its there just wanted to post my picture again to show my improvements up to this point. This was took after 6 week training. Ill update pics again next week probs.


----------



## joeyh1485

you can defo see progress mate


----------



## leafman

Cheers i think i just try convince meself that in the first picture i was slouching a bit lol. Or mayb i just expect more of myself but im happy. Ill be happyier when i get past the 10 stone mark :cursing: I might not go to sleep and then hopefully in morning i will still weight 10 stone :lol:


----------



## Judas

Definitely can see improvements mate!


----------



## leafman

Thanks judas mate :thumbup1: I really want to start moving on again now thow, push past this stupid ten stone mark then on wards from there


----------



## Judas

leafman said:


> Thanks judas mate :thumbup1: I really want to start moving on again now thow, push past this stupid ten stone mark then on wards from there


You will get there mate don't worry.


----------



## Chris1

Definately improving in the pics Leafy mate.

Chest is starting to fill out.

If you wanna break that 10 stone and hit upwards you're gonna have to look at that diet mate!!! Spaghetti and toast????

Why are you taking Cod liver oil as well? Just stick to the fish oils.

Right, I'm going to read all of this tomorrow and then I'll probably have my answers lol


----------



## leafman

Lmao dont worry about readin it all buddy load of ****e probs most of it ask what u want and ill answer mate. ERRR i use the codliver oils coz it would b cheaper to hammer them, fish oils and primrose oils rather than havin loads of fish oils if that makes sense as id already bought 3 lots lol. Plus i hav big tub lol. 

In future im goin to buy just the fish oils. :thumbup1: Benn told from a good person that the more of them fish oils the better (he said ten dont shoot him down he knows thing or two :laugh but ten a day would be my tub gone straight away. So i hav 3 of each tryin to make up the ten? lol

As for diet if u look at other days diets iv had, i dont normally hav spaggetti now but latly been trying to get some normall food back in there just to boost up calories. Iv been told i should be able to eat what i want in moderation. Very fast metabolism mate but i struggleto eat.

Thanks for dropping by matey all advice welcome :thumbup1: Just ask for anything u wanna know if cant b ****d reading back.


----------



## leafman

Judas said:


> You will get there mate don't worry.


Thanks buddy bit of a gain today, but ill wait till im settled at a weight over ten before saying when and what that is :whistling: I will never lie in my journal.

ohh hang on i did in early days when emmbarred about my weight and few things lol anyone notice that :lol: I started at NEARLY 9stone then told truth i was 8 stone 4 lol.


----------



## leafman

Been thinking about how to up the carbs in my drinks (shakes) would like them to be 1000cal shakes if possible and i hav found a way to do it with things i can stomach.

I bought this stuff carb powder?? im gonna post pic in next post. It gives a extra 115 cals per scoop along with 30g of carbs per scoop. I got a 5 kilo tub coz it was pretty cheap as it has no flavour. I hav just added 2 scoops of THAT along with 2 scoops of pro mass along with a bannana and my half litre (not half pint as i hav said in my diet in past i hav been wrong its half litre lol) of full fat milk and it tastes ok.


----------



## leafman

This is the stuff. Any advice on it or any info would be welcome. Im gonna hav a look about now see if i can find this stuff. Seems ok and if its carbs its carbs lol.


----------



## dmcc

I've seen products similar to what you mean. Cornflour is also handy, I use it in my post-WO shake; 100g of cornflour gives 88g of fast-acting carbs, which is about 350 extra calories.


----------



## leafman

Cheers darren didnt know that :thumbup1: Like your new avvy aswell :thumb: massive back bud


----------



## Chris1

Do you use oats as well??


----------



## leafman

windsor81 said:


> Do you use oats as well??


I hav tried mate but just cant stomach them. I hav really bad eating habits as in i like **** all lol. I hav tried 3 diff lots of oats mate but cant get them down. I do like weeterbix thow and sometimes hav 6 on the morning. Ill put down what iv had so far today

9.00

Pint of pro mass with full fat milk and bannana

10.00

poached egg on toastx3

12.30

tuna and noodles with a prodesert for after from cnp. Choc angel delight type things.

3.00

sausage roll and tuna crunch from greggs.

17.00

Chicken and chips with 2 bread and butter. and bannana

just makin some spagetti on toast now coz i love it chris lol then will hav somat later before bed prob my pro peptides

i will also hav another drink before then and now


----------



## joeyh1485

You could use use brown rice flour or wholemeal flour in your shakes mate that would be cheep and east also it wouldn't bloat you


----------



## leafman

Cheers joey buddy good ideas :thumbup1: Im gonna try upping the calories and see if i can push past this stupid 10 stone barrier :cursing: i was 9 13 this morning and im waiting at least a week to weigh meself now. (he says)


----------



## hackskii

Higher GI fine for youth

Lower GI fine for age

Smart training for those that are older.

Smarter for older is good...........


----------



## joeyh1485

I actualy tried the wholemeal flour in a shake last nite mate and if your going to try it use a blender cos some of the bits are quite lumpy LOL


----------



## leafman

hackskii said:


> Higher GI fine for youth
> 
> Lower GI fine for age
> 
> Smart training for those that are older.
> 
> Smarter for older is good...........


think world of u H, but some of ur posts go way over my head buddy

Can you cut that down so i know what GI is? lol remember explain as if you are explaining things to a 3 year old mate :thumbup1: Should make it easy for me to grasp buddy :beer:


----------



## leafman

joeyh1485 said:


> I actualy tried the wholemeal flour in a shake last nite mate and if your going to try it use a blender cos some of the bits are quite lumpy LOL


Lmao iv got cheap blender from wilkos buddy :thumb: I will giv it a go but gonna destroy this big tub of silly things called carbs first :lol: 5 kilo may take time 

On a more serious note dont know what is wrong with me blazing argument with my kids mum followed by sleep till half past one today :confused1: Not sure if i needed it but feel light now i aint eaten anything in all that time. Not happy today iv gotta playcatch up from late  Ill update later coz decided to train today since its legs tomoz. Im gonna do bit of everything (top half) coz i really feel like it. Bench gonna get dragged out once iv seen to my belly 

hacks look at my reply on previous page buddy


----------



## noturbo

Nice log leafman, you've made some great gains so far! Keep it up dude :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Thanks buddy to tell truth it aint as easy as i thought it would be 

I dont mean i was expecting to just pile it on but i thought the eating side of it wouldnt b as bad as it is. Im doin my best and eating at least 3 meals along with about 5 shakes a day pmsl.

Just really hammering cals into shakes at minute mayb im hitting at least 3ooo a day i might add up how many cals i hav tomoz for first time 

Goin to b really strict with diet and gettin my **** out of bed on a morning this week and try really get into swing of it im stuck just under 10 stone.

ohh by way love ur dog :thumb:


----------



## noturbo

leafman said:


> Thanks buddy to tell truth it aint as easy as i thought it would be
> 
> I dont mean i was expecting to just pile it on but i thought the eating side of it wouldnt b as bad as it is. Im doin my best and eating at least 3 meals along with about 5 shakes a day pmsl.
> 
> Just really hammering cals into shakes at minute mayb im hitting at least 3ooo a day i might add up how many cals i hav tomoz for first time
> 
> Goin to b really strict with diet and gettin my **** out of bed on a morning this week and try really get into swing of it im stuck just under 10 stone.
> 
> ohh by way love ur dog :thumb:


Yeah this gaining weight malarky isn't easy is it lol, I was alot heavier a year or so ago and got almost 3000 cals a day just from shakes haha.

I'm the same too with getting up, now i'm not working dragging my ass up is a task in its self lol

Ah thanks yeah Bailey is top :thumbup1: They your Akitas in your pic?

Your log has inspired me to start one too mate, see if I can do as well as you have


----------



## leafman

whoooo just noticed time lol been reading weemans thread lol. Yes mate they are my akitas there is a pic of my other one in this thread somewere ill find it and post page number for you tomoz. I hav 3 one female two males. Thanks for reading buddy and get a journal goin it helps with motivation :thumbup1:

Time for bed gonna make meself get up at 9 lol. (normally 7 but im blaming weeman for fact im up so late readin his thread) lol


----------



## noturbo

leafman said:


> Thanks for reading buddy and get a journal goin it helps with motivation :thumbup1:


Done it mate, check it out tomorow after your kip lol

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/56559-noturbos-log.html


----------



## joeyh1485

i also just bought some walnut oil it tastes awesome in choc flavor shakes an it was only about a quid from tesco :thumbup1: could be a good addition mate


----------



## leafman

joeyh1485 said:


> i also just bought some walnut oil it tastes awesome in choc flavor shakes an it was only about a quid from tesco :thumbup1: could be a good addition mate


cheers mate just so happens im goin to tesco today :whistling: Thanks joey ill get some today buddy :thumbup1: Could do with sommat to sort taste out a bit lol


----------



## hackskii

leafman said:


> think world of u H, but some of ur posts go way over my head buddy
> 
> Can you cut that down so i know what GI is? lol remember explain as if you are explaining things to a 3 year old mate :thumbup1: Should make it easy for me to grasp buddy :beer:


Well, thank you for the lovely compliment.

The glycemic index and the glycemic load of food play a huge part the older you get.

When you are young, sugar can be the primary source of energy.

When you are old, sugar can be your worst enemy.

Depending on the person, this can be a curse, or salvation.

More later at work


----------



## leafman

hackskii said:


> Well, thank you for the lovely compliment.
> 
> The glycemic index and the glycemic load of food play a huge part the older you get.
> 
> When you are young, sugar can be the primary source of energy.
> 
> When you are old, sugar can be your worst enemy.
> 
> Depending on the person, this can be a curse, or salvation.
> 
> More later at work


I appretiate every word u say hacks :thumbup1: would you put me in the young catogrie? lol 27 ??

Iv got training soon been good day today so far all thow i got up bit late :whistling:

Got legs and gonna do a 6 sets of squats gettin as low as possible (droppin weight) along with 6 sets of leg press :thumbup1: Also will prob do some calf raises seated on smithy. Then i plan on given my body a little pump up with few sets of uper body just coz it feels like ages since iv done out lol. ohh by way thought id put up few more pics from last night.


----------



## leafman

Just one others aint uploaded from phone sorry about lightin aswell bit dark.

I just thought id post a pic sommat to look at for those who cant read :laugh:


----------



## Joshua

> Can you cut that down so i know what GI is?


You can think of GI as how fast carbs get into your body after you eat them. The higher the number the faster they go, and the more they spike your blood sugar levels. White sugar (the stuff some people put in their coffee) is very fast and has a high GI. Peanuts have a low GI so cause very little spike. You can lookup the GI of different foods on a GI database.

Some people eat lots of high GI foods and this causes their blood sugar to go up and down like a yo-yo. This can cause a lot of problems - tiredness, getting fat, and an illness called type II diabetes.

There is a hormone in the body called insulin that lowers blood sugar (and helps make muscle and fat grow ). High GI foods usually cause your body to pump out a lot of insulin (there are some high GI foods that don't and some low GI foods that do though).



> I dont mean i was expecting to just pile it on but i thought the eating side of it wouldnt b as bad as it is. Im doin my best and eating at least 3 meals along with about 5 shakes a day pmsl.
> 
> Just really hammering cals into shakes at minute mayb im hitting at least 3ooo a day i might add up how many cals i hav tomoz for first time
> 
> Goin to b really strict with diet and gettin my **** out of bed on a morning this week and try really get into swing of it im stuck just under 10 stone.


Packing down the food constantly will shift the scales - stick with it mate! You are doing really well.

J


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> You can think of GI as how fast carbs get into your body after you eat them. The higher the number the faster they go, and the more they spike your blood sugar levels. White sugar (the stuff some people put in their coffee) is very fast and has a high GI. Peanuts have a low GI so cause very little spike. You can lookup the GI of different foods on a GI database.
> 
> Some people eat lots of high GI foods and this causes their blood sugar to go up and down like a yo-yo. This can cause a lot of problems - tiredness, getting fat, and an illness called type II diabetes.
> 
> There is a hormone in the body called insulin that lowers blood sugar (and helps make muscle and fat grow ). High GI foods usually cause your body to pump out a lot of insulin (there are some high GI foods that don't and some low GI foods that do though).


Thanks mate that makes lot of sense and thanks for link aswell :thumbup1: I was wondering about this and ill hav a look threw that thread once i got time.

Reps mate and thanks for kind words and ur interest 

I really am trying with the foods lol sat eating chicken now and gym was good today, except i let my ego get better of me because of some little chunky monkey who i thought was sniggering at me lol. Soooooo i decided to super set my squats with same exercise as him wich just happened to b dumbell press on chest lol. So why he was huffing and puffing with all his might with 14k dumbells i jumped on the 22s for few sets lmao. Anyway ill update what i done later.

I dropped wait on squats to get form right and was squating to the edge of a bench. I tried squating till **** touched 4 20k plates but just couldnt do it without sharp diggin pain off my tracky bottoms once i got that low :confused1: Anyone else had this prob? lol

Ill update later weights on squats were low thow. 

Packing down the food constantly will shift the scales - stick with it mate! You are doing really well.

J


----------



## leafman

Eh? what happened there my answer was in his quaote??? :confused1:


----------



## dmcc

Leafy your 20kg plates may not be 2" thick so you may have been going deeper than you thought. The plates in my gym are at most an inch and a half thick.


----------



## hackskii

leafman said:


> Eh? what happened there my answer was in his quaote??? :confused1:


I fixed that for you mate.....

Nice post Joshua, for how smart you are you really made that simple.

Although the Glycemic Index is not perfect, it probably should be used by those that are sensitive to carbohydrates like myself.

not to overly confuse this topic but there is also a glycemic load, and an insulin index.

But for now we will make this as simple as possible.

Too many carbohydrates or too high of the glycemic index carbohydrates can spike blood sugars, in responce to this the body manufactures insulin from the pancreas to lower blood sugar levels.

As suggested above sugar is rated at 100 and peanuts are like 23 (from memory).

So, the lower the number, the lower the glycemic index (numbers to rate how fast carbohydrates enter the blood as sugar).

Rice cakes for example are about as high as sugar, beings that they are a heavily processed food (processing food increases the glycemic index), and are at the upper end of the glycemic index.

But, if you put peanut butter on that rice cake for example, it would lower the glycemic load of the food (combining foods change the glycemid load of that meal).

So, food combinations are important if one wants to either keep blood sugar levels from spiking, or actually cause blood sugars to spike like PWO meals.

Fiber is one food that really influences the glycemic index/load of food huge.

For instance fruit generally is lower in the glycemic index because the sugar in fruit has to be processed by the body before being sent into the blood, this lowers the GI much.

So, using an apple for example, the fiber in the apple (pectin) would lower the glycemic index due to all the fiber.

But it you skinned the apple (a form of processing), would raise the glycemic index due to loss of fiber.

Cooking the apple or juicing the apple really increases the glycemic index of the apple.

So, cooking, processing, juicing, or removing the fiber all increases the glycemid incex of foods.


----------



## leafman

Thanks hacks i just typed a big reply out then pc turned off :cursing: I got everything you said aswell mate wich is good for me. Im learning wa more than i thought i would by doin this journal thanks buddy.

Darren i tried with 6 plates and it was still to low mate for me lol. To the edge of the bench felt really low so just shows how low i was doin them lol. I could do 90k mayb 100k if i cheated but want my form to b spot on now and i can really feel them today legs are hurting most they ever hav.


----------



## dmcc

How wide apart are your feet and how tall are you? When I do box squats - not as often as I should - I use a Reebok Deck which is about a foot high but that's below parallel for me. Your feet should be slightly wider than shoulder width.


----------



## leafman

This is what i done remem i went light to try get nice and low as suggested by Tall i think it was.

I supper setted squats with bench press due to my ego gettin better of me coz someone was sniggerin at my squats coz of low weight (or so i thought and decided to do same exercise as him but more lol)

squats

3 warm ups done one after each other to start with.

40k.6

40kx6

40kx6

then 3 sets suppersetted (i think lol)

squats

50kx6

dumbell flat bench press

18sx10

squats

60kx6

flat bench again

18sx10

squats

40x till failior (about 12 13 ish)

flat bench again

18sx10

then i went on leg press as suggested.

75x20 reps nice and slow with pauses (hoped he meant like:confused1

75x20

80x20

80x20

95x20

was gettin that pain off tracky bottoms again when at deepest point :confused1: I know its bottoms coz i held them out over my waist on last set and it stopped (only does it when i get heavy:confused1 weird gonna wear diff ones next week.

Right after these i done 3 sets of seated calf on smith machine raises aswell.

80k for straight sets of as many as i could lol and i was swearing proper loud with ear phones on :lol: it hurt


----------



## leafman

dmcc said:


> How wide apart are your feet and how tall are you? When I do box squats - not as often as I should - I use a Reebok Deck which is about a foot high but that's below parallel for me. Your feet should be slightly wider than shoulder width.


Slightly wider?? im not that wide mate at minute, my legs aint spread that far apart i know there not. If im meant to b like that im doin them wrong lol. Im 5foot9 buddy? bet my form aint great on squats as id never done them before till i started this time. Any tips welcome buddy. Iv had a look at some on you tube but there all dif. U see one bloke go right low then another not low at all :confused1: fukcing confusing there should b one way for all :lol: Cheers darren


----------



## leafman

Just checked with missus and she said my feet are same width as my shoulders when i showed her how i stand, i thought i was wider than that :whistling: :lol:


----------



## dmcc

The wider your feet are, the more power and stability you'll have. And ignore anyone who may have been sniggering at you; they're not worth getting worried about. You're only competing against yourself.


----------



## leafman

dmcc said:


> The wider your feet are, the more power and stability you'll have. And ignore anyone who may have been sniggering at you; they're not worth getting worried about. You're only competing against yourself.


Thanks mate  and i know this, not sure what happened today i think i got bit angry aswell seriously think i could hav done sets with 25s today but it wernt chest day lol. Ill defo stick to game plan from now on thow.

I think sommats kickin in :whistling:


----------



## Tall

leafman said:


> Slightly wider?? im not that wide mate at minute, my legs aint spread that far apart i know there not. If im meant to b like that im doin them wrong lol. Im 5foot9 buddy? bet my form aint great on squats as id never done them before till i started this time. Any tips welcome buddy. Iv had a look at some on you tube but there all dif. U see one bloke go right low then another not low at all :confused1: fukcing confusing there should b one way for all :lol: Cheers darren


Leafy - get someone to video you squatting and post up here for a form check. Much easier.


----------



## leafman

Tall i can only just get pictures on never mind video taping stuff lol. Ill look into it would hav to get someone else to do it for me thow coz i aint got a clue.


----------



## leafman

really bad day today think me and my missus are splitting up after being together for 7 year we got a kid and another on way aswell. Im to blame and iv been caught out today sooooo i think things are over mayb. She just left and givin me time to decide what i want. Im still eating and training no point in lettin everything slip and it aint a training day today so least i got the day to think things threw. Would you stay somewere for the sake of kids and for the sake of makin sure they hav everything money wise? that goes to anyone really just confused sorry. I know this aint a councillors office but im from boro stuck in leeds with no family here. Thats another thing if i go its back to boro wich is too far away from my kids. **** KNOWS


----------



## jw007

leafman said:


> really bad day today think me and my missus are splitting up after being together for 7 year we got a kid and another on way aswell. Im to blame and iv been caught out today sooooo i think things are over mayb. She just left and givin me time to decide what i want. Im still eating and training no point in lettin everything slip and it aint a training day today so least i got the day to think things threw. Would you stay somewere for the sake of kids and for the sake of makin sure they hav everything money wise? that goes to anyone really just confused sorry. I know this aint a councillors office but im from boro stuck in leeds with no family here. Thats another thing if i go its back to boro wich is too far away from my kids. **** KNOWS


What you get caught out doing mate???

Nailing some other girl????

If she got a kid on way Prob bit harsh to leave her at this time, altho how do you actually feel about her mate???

What you do pretty much depends on that, If love completely gone then fair enough, but if can work things out, would be far better for kids in long and short term


----------



## leafman

jw007 said:


> What you get caught out doing mate???
> 
> Nailing some other girl????
> 
> If she got a kid on way Prob bit harsh to leave her at this time, altho how do you actually feel about her mate???
> 
> What you do pretty much depends on that, If love completely gone then fair enough, but if can work things out, would be far better for kids in long and short term


Not shaggin her just tryin to lol. I been talkin with someone else (who i really like but not been with her) and she found a email from this lass. Love aint there with current missus not in sexuall way and iv been here since 2005 coz i felt i owed her a lot. She stuck by me when i was away and since i got out iv looked after her and kid as much as i can. Iv decided to stay till after the kid is born (my little lad) She is saying i gotta choose now. The reality is if i leave she would b left on her **** big time and would not live the life she does now. Just confused mate lol. Life aint fair sometimes lol Cheers joe :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

leafman said:


> Not shaggin her just tryin to lol. I been talkin with someone else (who i really like but not been with her) and she found a email from this lass. Love aint there with current missus not in sexuall way and iv been here since 2005 coz i felt i owed her a lot. She stuck by me when i was away and since i got out iv looked after her and kid as much as i can. Iv decided to stay till after the kid is born (my little lad) She is saying i gotta choose now. The reality is if i leave she would b left on her **** big time and would not live the life she does now. Just confused mate lol. Life aint fair sometimes lol Cheers joe :thumbup1:


Well if you dont love her then its unfair on you both to continue IMO..

But as long as do right thing by kids and support her best you can then not much else you can do...

Maybe best to hold off on new relationship till kid is born as might be a bit hurtful to start rubbing that in her face while she is pregant etc etc..

Try and get things sorted as amicably as canand set precident for future so in no way you leading her on...

Sounds like a nice girl sticking by you mate, shame I suppose


----------



## GHS

Its like an episode of Jeramy Kyle in this thread Leaf......

At the end of the day people can only offer you advice.

Its you that has to decide what to do.

I know you'll agree with me - When there are children involved mate you need to think long and hard about what choices you make.

Maybe splitting will be for the best. I know you will support the kid when it arrives.

GHS


----------



## leafman

Cheers ghs buddy :thumbup1: and cheers joe, yea feels ****in weird at minute she wants me to stay but the truth is id be staying for all wrong reasons lol. I WILL stay as usuall probly but only for now. I am gonna hav to try explain that i cant b here for ever and she will say then go now and ill end up stayin anyway lol.

She wernt perfect while i was away joe she went with someone else once, told me as soon as i got out but she was up to see me every two week no matter were abouts in country i was even when she was without a car for few month she got trains to acklington up near morpeth good trek for her. And i was away for nearly 4 year so i didnt blame her too much for goin with someone once. It aint about that thow. It does not bother me now that i got that out of my system when i caught up with the lad she went with lol. He had a wife the lot ****in cock he was.

That is another thing joe lol. The lass i like who im talkin with is err well she is engaged with kids :whistling: I know not sure how iv ended up in this predicement. Worst thing is test is kickin in now and im horny as **** wich dont help hahaha.

Right im off to post office with one of my dogs thanks for kind words mate and thanks GHS


----------



## joeyh1485

GHS said:


> Its like an episode of Jeramy Kyle in this thread Leaf......
> 
> At the end of the day people can only offer you advice.
> 
> Its you that has to decide what to do.
> 
> I know you'll agree with me - When there are children involved mate you need to think long and hard about what choices you make.
> 
> Maybe splitting will be for the best. I know you will support the kid when it arrives.
> 
> GHS


cant beat a bit of jezza kyle:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

sorry to hear about the problems with the missus mate hope you get it sorted


----------



## leafman

joeyh1485 said:


> cant beat a bit of jezza kyle:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> sorry to hear about the problems with the missus mate hope you get it sorted


Its were we learnt all we know :lol: :lol:

Cheers buddy im gonna sort things out with missus once she gets home. Decided ill just chill as usual lol. Too much to lose at this point with kiddie on the way and i care for my kids to much to just **** off now.

Saying that i wanna know were me money has gone before owt gets sorted since it dissapeared out of normal place :lol: Seriously she may b on a big bender (in shops) now and leave me **** all :lol:


----------



## hackskii

So, you are chatting up some other bird, your woman finds the e-mail, wants you to leave, then changes her mind and wants you to stay, all the while you are chatting up with a women that is enguaged with kids?

Time out here bro.

I for one would not leave my kids to raise someother ones.

Look at this logically mate.

If this girls sleeps with you, she is cheating on her fiance, this is not the type of woman I would want to be with especially when she already has kids out of wedlock.

Not only that, but trust me, once your woman sees you with another she will grow horns and you are fcuked at this point.

Women are by far the most vindictive of the speces. I have seen this one personally.

She will use control of the kids over you too.

This I have seen countless times.

They get the kids, you pay the money, they use the kids as tools to punish you....

Oh dear.....not good.


----------



## noturbo

leafman said:


> Its were we learnt all we know :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cheers buddy im gonna sort things out with missus once she gets home. Decided ill just chill as usual lol. Too much to lose at this point with kiddie on the way and i care for my kids to much to just **** off now.
> 
> Saying that i wanna know were me money has gone before owt gets sorted since it dissapeared out of normal place :lol: Seriously she may b on a big bender (in shops) now and leave me **** all :lol:


Goodluck sorting it out mate

And remember you have alot to lose right now, maybe not worth it for some girl you've been chatting to online. You have a life with this girl, I know sometimes relationships can get kinda boring and you start to have doubts but you CAN get that spark back! If you want it mate i'd give it your best shot with your missus! When you know you have given it your all, and it's still not working, then you can move on knowing you gave it everything for yours, hers and your kids sake

She sounds like a keeper too btw, not many girls would stand by you the way she did, says alot about what kinda girl she is.

It would also be best to have a mutual split, once you've both given it one last shot. Because as hacks has said, if they think you have just fooked off with another woman...... GOODLUCK cos she will have your bollox in a vice for YEARS!!!!

If the test is making it difficult try spankwire.com, works for me :lol:


----------



## jw007

hackskii said:


> So, you are chatting up some other bird, your woman finds the e-mail, wants you to leave, then changes her mind and wants you to stay, all the while you are chatting up with a women that is enguaged with kids?
> 
> *Time out here bro.*
> 
> *I for one would not leave my kids to raise someother ones.*
> 
> Look at this logically mate.
> 
> If this girls sleeps with you, she is cheating on her fiance, this is not the type of woman I would want to be with especially when she already has kids out of wedlock.
> 
> Not only that, but trust me, once your woman sees you with another she will grow horns and you are fcuked at this point.
> 
> Women are by far the most vindictive of the speces. I have seen this one personally.
> 
> She will use control of the kids over you too.
> 
> This I have seen countless times.
> 
> They get the kids, you pay the money, they use the kids as tools to punish you....
> 
> Oh dear.....not good.


That my friend is awesome advice:thumb:


----------



## hackskii

leafman said:


> really bad day today think me and my missus are splitting up after being together for 7 year we got a kid and another on way aswell. Im to blame and iv been caught out today sooooo i think things are over mayb. She just left and givin me time to decide what i want. Im still eating and training no point in lettin everything slip and it aint a training day today so least i got the day to think things threw. Would you stay somewere for the sake of kids and for the sake of makin sure they hav everything money wise? that goes to anyone really just confused sorry. I know this aint a councillors office but im from boro stuck in leeds with no family here. Thats another thing if i go its back to boro wich is too far away from my kids. **** KNOWS





jw007 said:


> That my friend is awesome advice:thumb:


Well, this one comes from personal experiance.

My chick when my daughter was just 3 years old left me because she THOUGHT I was cheating on her. Here is what she did and felt more than justified in doing so.

She took everything out of my home while I was away on a short 5 day vacation to the river to jetskii.

Everything in the home was gone, including toilet paper, cups, dishes, everything.

She took all the hard drives out of the computers and left them there.

She took off and I had not heard from her for over 3 months and I was wondering where my daughter was.

She moved to another state, filed papers here in California for full legal, full parental custody and was looking for supervised visitations.

She told the cops that I sexually molested my daughter, that I was a drug addict, an alcoholic, and that I frequently drove with my daughter in the car drunk, and that she left the State of California for fear of her life and our daughters safety.

No Sh!t.

So, while trying to find her I contacted the cops and filed a report for parental child abduction, and grand theft.

Which while I was talking to the cops (woman), all this information comes out.

Here I am standing talking to this lady cop and all I could think about is not going to jail.

I contacted some legal advice people and they give me the numbers for child support.

First of all it would have been tons of money, thats cool, but she was 280 miles in another state.

I would have to travel on one of the busiest roads and then rent a hotel in Vegas that is a couple of hundred a night.

She put her living expenses through the roof and her pay down to nothing.

In the end she wanted supervised visitations where I pay some fool to watch me visit my child out of my own pocket.

I got so frusterated that I told her to find someone else to be the daddy of our child and I was done.

I told her "dont send me any pictures, no phone calls, no visits, leve me out of your life forever and never contact me again."

She thought that was hatefull.

So, she decided to work things out between us and settled out of court.

Trust me, the hell they can put you through is something they not only feel justified, but actually enjoy doing so.

She said I didnt deserve a child, yet that is not a decision for her to make, I am her father and will be for life.


----------



## leafman

Hacks :lol: :lol:

I wernt planning on bring her kids up :lol: only wantin to stick me todger in her :lol: nooo seriously buddy i know what your sayin thing is iv not actually done out with no one, but we were just gettin bit close then she emailed me to tell me what she thought (really up for it lol) and my missus has seen it (****in facebook lol) sooo....

teach me a lesson eh keep me cok in pants for sure your second post puts me off more lol. sorry to here that mate aint no laughting matter and i hope ur good now and happy 

Noturbo.. mate sounds like a plan a split were we both decide hmmm :thumbup1:

Gonna say to giv things a go one more time and see what happens a year down line. Like i say i know it aint right what iv done but i didnt want this to happen. In fairness i been given things ago with her for last 3 year.

Jw..... thanks mate thats the bit that stood out most to me lmao

and if ur readin this i didnt really just wanna stick me todger in you! :lol:

(she knows i hav journal :lol: )

Thanks everyone my mind is made up time for some **** kissin when she gets back (as long as she aint done a hacks with all me money)


----------



## noturbo

leafman said:


> and if ur readin this i didnt really just wanna stick me todger in you! :lol:
> 
> (she knows i hav journal :lol: )


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just choked on my pizza :laugh:


----------



## hackskii

Another problem with kids is they tend to come before sex does, so chances are, you wont be getting any more than you are now.


----------



## leafman

LMAO Hacks :lol: truth is my missus is up for it all time nothing wrong with that part tbh.

Well its all been put to bed and we hav made up and i promised to delete this girl from my facebook so everthing is back to normal. Episode over 

Training today cant ****in wait but iv got a proper busy day. Got shoppin (food) and bit of work and also training so ill update tonight on how things went at gym. Its push day and i feel really strong for some unknown reason i think my test is kickin in tbh. I done a few bent over rows in my kitchen last night with 60k and was really suprised. 3 sets of 4 to 6 for me it was good. I want my back to start growin any advice would b welcome.

Update later


----------



## heavyweight

Just been through your whole journal and got to say well done mate, i think u have made Great progress, will follow!


----------



## leafman

heavyweight said:


> Just been through your whole journal and got to say well done mate, i think u have made Great progress, will follow!


Thanks mate means a lot just need to get eating more and should start gettin more weight on.

right went to gym today for my push day chest shoulders tris

chest

flat bench (dumbells)

warm up sets x3

12sx10

14sx10

14sx1o

workin sets

22sx8

22sx7

20sx till failor

incline bench

20sx8

20sx8

20sx8

decline

20sx8

20sx8

20sx8

shoulder press

warm ups

12sx10

12sx10

12sx10

work in sets

16sx8

18sx6

14sx till failior

then was really pumped and done in tbh. sooo i didnt do close grip press but went on the

tricep machine thing were u push it down lol. (seated)

35kx till failior

35kx till failior

35kx till failior.

and that was it. In and out in 40 mins today but was done in couldnt do another set lol. i laid flat on bench with some 12s just to warm down but couldnt even do them as it felt really wobbly and heavy lol. So just went home session done. Thanks to everyone lookin in


----------



## leafman

quick pictures of what iv just put into my belly nice and clean food lmfao



in all honesty diet goin well but iv gone back to having one big home made meal wich is like not as clean lol. Plus missus has finally carmed down so she cookin for me again lol.


----------



## leafman

Chips are cooked in veg oil dont know if thats bit better lol.

Anyway i got my copy of james L dvd today and gotta say its best dvd bodybuilding one iv seen. It isnt just training and thats it. It really shows you everything he has put into it from cooking to goin about his day to day buisness. Awesome respect for that bloke.

STill aint finished it got about half hour left wich ill watch in a bit. As from now on i will being doin incline bench first with warm up sets instaed of flat bench aswell. Just a change im makin since watchin the dvd lol.

Thanks everyone ill post up diet tomoz or later. 

Ohhh he also signed it to me lol id reccomend watching it to anyone.


----------



## hackskii

leafman said:


> Anyway i got my copy of james L dvd today and gotta say its best dvd bodybuilding one iv seen. It isnt just training and thats it. It really shows you everything he has put into it from cooking to goin about his day to day buisness. Awesome respect for that bloke.


Yes he is (good bloke) and you are not the first one who thought his video wasnt one of the best one out there.


----------



## noturbo

leafman said:


> Plus missus has finally carmed down so she cookin for me again lol.


Result :thumb:

I will have to move back in with my mrs. I miss her roasts and kormas mmmmmmmmm


----------



## leafman

hackskii said:


> Yes he is (good bloke) and you are not the first one who thought his video wasnt one of the best one out there.


Im sure u meant was hacks  It is mate really good just finished watchin it now (only watched half earlier). Like i said best bb dvd iv seen (except mayb the the old classic pumpin iron) :lol:


----------



## leafman

noturbo said:


> Result :thumb:
> 
> I will have to move back in with my mrs. I miss her roasts and kormas mmmmmmmmm


Yea do it mate lol makes things easyier tbh :lol:


----------



## hackskii

leafman said:


> Im sure u meant was hacks  It is mate really good just finished watchin it now (only watched half earlier). Like i said best bb dvd iv seen (except mayb the the old classic pumpin iron) :lol:


What do you mean Was?

He is still alive.....lol


----------



## leafman

hackskii said:


> What do you mean Was?
> 
> He is still alive.....lol


hahaha read your first post buddy u been on the strong stuff again big man? hahaha u said (your not first person to say it WASNT the best dvd lol. I said WAS lol. Hacksy Hacksy nos everything there is to kno but cant spell for **** :lol: only jokin buddy u no that :beer:


----------



## leafman

diet for yesterday (times roughly)

10.00

pint of pro mass with cashew nuts and scoop of malto with full fat milk and a bannana (bannana not blended in just eaten)

12.30

tuna noodles with fruit corner yougurt for after

15.00

same as 10.00

16.30ish

chips,pizza and beans followed by fruit corner yougurt again.

18.30

pint of promass with milk and cashew nuts again.

20.45

poached egg on toast x3 with half pint of milk

23.00ish

3 egg whites and half pint of cnp pro peptides before bed.

Now i did try yesterday to get things back on track what does anyone think?

Also goin well today. Iv worked out that if i go for it today tomoz morning i should b past the ten stone mark legit lol. (not on night lol)

Thanks people gym today pull day deadlifts yeeeeee haaaa love em


----------



## Judas

Hey mate...What is this CNP pro peptide? Also, what vitamins are you taking? Sorry to be a pain mate  .


----------



## leafman

Judas said:


> Hey mate...What is this CNP pro peptide? Also, what vitamins are you taking? Sorry to be a pain mate  .


its ok not a pain buddy.

I take 2000g of codliver oil a day.

5000g of fish oil

15g of zinc

2 muti vits

an omega 3 a glucosamine tablet

errr 300 vit c

1000g of evening primrose oil

I take most on morning then just even it out threw day.

At the minute i take no tablets (steroids) but im on 500mg of test e a week now and its just started kicking in few days ago quicker for me for some reason about 2 week it took to kick in (mayb coz of fast matabolism:confused1

cnp pro petides are really expensive thing i got lol thats about as much as i know haha. No its meant to b good for on the night before bed and is meant to b one of the best protein supps u can get. I dont like taste of it and only hav it before bed otherwise wouldnt hav lasted 2 mins and it is expensive. Not keen on taste and wont b buying again


----------



## leafman

I am thinkin of havin a quick 3 week on oxys thow :whistling: waits for barral of abuse lmao


----------



## dmcc

Think you mean milligrams (mg), Leafy...


----------



## leafman

dmcc said:


> Think you mean milligrams (mg), Leafy...


Thanks big fella u r certainly right judassssss its mg  By way awesome lifting dm over on ur journal :thumbup1:


----------



## Tall

leafman said:


> I am thinkin of havin a quick 3 week on oxys thow :whistling: waits for barral of abuse lmao


Your body, your money, your choice.

Just eat more leafy, train harder and rest


----------



## Judas

Sorry to hijack your thread Leaf mate...Just about to order another tub of cell mass! Do you think I should order this pack of multi vitamins? http://www.cheapuksupplements.com/shop/product.php/395/nexgen_multi_vitamin


----------



## Tall

Judas said:


> Sorry to hijack your thread Leaf mate...Just about to order another tub of cell mass! Do you think I should order this pack of multi vitamins? http://www.cheapuksupplements.com/shop/product.php/395/nexgen_multi_vitamin


I can think of better things to spend £10 on :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Cheers Tall, appetite is just starting to pick up again now i just gotta get up earlyier, really does make all the difference. Wish i new sommat to help with that lol.

Judas I dont know much about them mate but was thinking u could get more for your money than cell mass? I heard is dogs bollocks (i think lol)

but its only small **** tub mate. For extra £10 (mayb from ur vits lol) u could get 5 kilo of cnp pro mass. Just a thought mate. 

edited extra 4 quid mate can get pro mass for 42 free delivery. its twice the size.

ohh by way my multi vits are cheap ones from wilkos at minute i got load of fish oils aswell and other stuff instead of gettin dogs balls of everything if that makes sense mate.


----------



## Tall

leafman said:


> Cheers Tall, appetite is just starting to pick up again now i just gotta get up earlyier, really does make all the difference. Wish i new sommat to help with that lol.
> 
> Judas I dont know much about them mate but was thinking u could get more for your money than cell mass? I heard is dogs bollocks (i think lol)
> 
> but its only small **** tub mate. For extra £10 (mayb from ur vits lol) u could get 5 kilo of cnp pro mass. Just a thought mate.
> 
> edited extra 4 quid mate can get pro mass for 42 free delivery. its twice the size.
> 
> ohh by way my multi vits are cheap ones from wilkos at minute i got load of fish oils aswell and other stuff instead of gettin dogs balls of everything if that makes sense mate.


If you want to get up earlier then try this:

Set alarm for desired time

When alarm goes off sniff some smelling salts, and slap your self around the face like you are preparing for a 1rm Squat attempt.

Go down stairs, make a coffee and sit in dressing gown for a bit. Messing with yourself is optional.

Have a shower then go and eat breakfast.

Job done :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Tall said:


> If you want to get up earlier then try this:
> 
> Set alarm for desired time
> 
> When alarm goes off sniff some smelling salts, and slap your self around the face like you are preparing for a 1rm Squat attempt.
> 
> Go down stairs, make a coffee and sit in dressing gown for a bit. Messing with yourself is optional.
> 
> Have a shower then go and eat breakfast.
> 
> Job done :thumbup1:


hahahaha Ill swap coffee for pro mass and its on lmao. And ill not b able to help havin a fiddle way im feelin latly :lol: Was sommat i was gonna ask now but iv forgot :confused1: ****in memory :cursing:


----------



## leafman

Went to gym today and it was shut :cursing: so just came home and trained in my kitchen. It was my pull session and since i dont hav loads of stuff this is pretty straight forward. By the way im sure these weights at home weight heavyier than gym lmao :confused1:

pull day back and bi`s

Deadlifts

3warm up sets

40k x10 (dont include bar dont no wot it weighs as i would :lol: )

40kx10

40kx10

3 working sets

80kx6

90kx4

60kx till failor (really cant remem wot i got not many thow)

never done these but done them for fisrt time

SLDL

4 working sets

60kx10

60kx8

60x6

40k till failior

bent over rows

3 sets

40kx10

50kx8

60kx4

then finished with hammer curls

2 sets till failior.


----------



## leafman

Would anyone suggest training tomoz if i feel like doin somat? Or stick to routine and rest till monday?

Eating well today aswell bit of luck ill be over ten stone mark tomoz then i can try settle there and push forward again lol. Goin for more food now dont care if its just **** in me belly in morning hahaha


----------



## dmcc

Stick to your routine.

And watch doing the deads to failure. Deads are a wonderful exercise, but high/failure reps can lead to injury if you're not careful. I've gone to failure, but was damn careful over it, and have been doing it longer than you Leafy. I don't mean to sound preachy, but equally I don't want to see you injured.


----------



## leafman

dmcc said:


> Stick to your routine.
> 
> And watch doing the deads to failure. Deads are a wonderful exercise, but high/failure reps can lead to injury if you're not careful. I've gone to failure, but was damn careful over it, and have been doing it longer than you Leafy. I don't mean to sound preachy, but equally I don't want to see you injured.


No i am glad u said buddy :thumbup1: Thats what this journal is for really. I didnt know **** all really when i started this and just picked it up as i went along. Thats what i want to keep doin mate. I know lots of people hav lots of opinions on different things and ill listen to all and take what makes sense if u no wot i mean lol.

I defo dont want to get injured so next time ill stick to my normal sets. Think i got bit carried away in front of mirror know top on hahaha. Joys of bein at home :lol: Cheers darren  :beer:


----------



## Judas

leafman said:


> Cheers Tall, appetite is just starting to pick up again now i just gotta get up earlyier, really does make all the difference. Wish i new sommat to help with that lol.
> 
> Judas I dont know much about them mate but was thinking u could get more for your money than cell mass? I heard is dogs bollocks (i think lol)
> 
> but its only small **** tub mate. For extra £10 (mayb from ur vits lol) u could get 5 kilo of cnp pro mass. Just a thought mate.
> 
> edited extra 4 quid mate can get pro mass for 42 free delivery. its twice the size.
> 
> ohh by way my multi vits are cheap ones from wilkos at minute i got load of fish oils aswell and other stuff instead of gettin dogs balls of everything if that makes sense mate.


Yo mate,

Sorry again for posting irrelevant stuff within your thread that is not related to any of your journal! Yeah, I've just gone through my first tub of CellMass...Taste is really good, I also ordered No explode with that as well, good stuff! I would defiantly recommend it. Weighed myself today and I've put on 3lb! I just really want to get 10 stone then I will be a happy man  .


----------



## leafman

Judas said:


> Yo mate,
> 
> Sorry again for posting irrelevant stuff within your thread that is not related to any of your journal! Yeah, I've just gone through my first tub of CellMass...Taste is really good, I also ordered No explode with that as well, good stuff! I would defiantly recommend it. Weighed myself today and I've put on 3lb! I just really want to get 10 stone then I will be a happy man  .


Not bothered what u post buddy no worries. Iv heard its really good mate just amounts and price put me off. Im glad ur gaining :thumbup1:

For got to mention. I have got past 10 stone legit (meaning on morning lol). 10.04. Really glad now need to maintain and then crack on again lol

will b 8 week tomoz since i started


----------



## Judas

leafman said:


> Not bothered what u post buddy no worries. Iv heard its really good mate just amounts and price put me off. Im glad ur gaining :thumbup1:
> 
> For got to mention. I have got past 10 stone legit (meaning on morning lol). 10.04. Really glad now need to maintain and then crack on again lol


Yes mate, just take it easy! Don't over do it...You will get to your goal eventually.

:lol: @ The legit 10 stone I like it mate.


----------



## leafman

Was up early with little un and feeling really tired now lol. Diet for yesterday

10.30

pint of cnp pro mass and bannana (always 2 scoops of pro mass 1 scoop maltodextrin with full fat milk)

12.30

tuna and noodles with fruit corner yougurt for after

15.00

Pizza (half piza) chips (homemade not that it matters :confused1: ) with bannana and half point of milk.

16.30

Plate of chicken and another half pint of milk

19.00

Poached egg on toast x3

20.45ish

Pint of pro mass same as usual with malto a milk.

23.00

Cnp propep half pint.

I didnt go to bed since i ended up being on here so before i went to bed at about 2 ish i had 3 egg whites and glass of milk.

Im doin a 4 pinter of milk easy most days. Not always. sometimes 6 lol.


----------



## leafman

I think i need to get more food in there probly but it just isnt as easy as that thow. I keep being too lazy to add all my nuts like cashews and stuff into drinks aswell. But good news is im still over 10 stone (just)


----------



## leafman

bored so here is 3 new pics from just now after id got out of shower. Im not pumped aint been training or out. I used my new camara again not sure if pic quality is better. Its **** about thow coz i dont know how to resize pics so hav to put them on face book then copy and paste lol.

Prob a quicker or simpler way but im daft ish.



gyno is looking worse here as i was hot lol. I am however goin back to doctors coz i havnt recieved a appointment threw post for scan like he said.



did it work lol. Gyno lookin bad there will defo be getting it operated on as been told it will save probs in future. get on top of it and keep it that way. Wish id hav been bit wiser when young tbh.


----------



## leafman

Anyone any tips to get my lats growing? they seem pretty stubborn to me lol. Other things are starting to grow but not them lol.


----------



## dmcc

Is that a cigarette?

Bad man. Lose them. Now.


----------



## Judas

Hey mate looking really good. Keep it up bro!


----------



## hackskii

dmcc said:


> Is that a cigarette?
> 
> Bad man. Lose them. Now.


Now you do what papa bear tells you to ok? :lol:


----------



## leafman

dmcc said:


> Is that a cigarette?
> 
> Bad man. Lose them. Now.


Hahahah Its only a spliff mate :thumbup1: I dont smoke cigs :tongue: Know iv cut down on smoke now iv never smoked cigs just like a smoke smoke every night. I used to all day and night but now only ever on the night. To me that is really good ha. Anyway I dont drink so you stop drinking :lol:

Cheers bud I know i should tbh but it wont happen yet.

ok it was bit early tonight to tell truth lol


----------



## leafman

hackskii said:


> Now you do what papa bear tells you to ok? :lol:


hahaha id rather hav darren saying that, than nothing at all on my thread :thumb: I hav learnt everything from here anyone can say out they like. I mean within reason :lol:  Cheers Hacks 

Cheers judas mate.


----------



## Joshua

Pictures are looking much better quality.

You seem to be growing - delts looking particularly good IMHO.

To grow the lats, you may like to check your form, go lighter and really feel the movement, the stretch and the tension in your lats. Closing your eyes can help while practising this.

J


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> Pictures are looking much better quality.
> 
> You seem to be growing - delts looking particularly good IMHO.
> 
> To grow the lats, you may like to check your form, go lighter and really feel the movement, the stretch and the tension in your lats. Closing your eyes can help while practising this.
> 
> J


Thanks mate well appretiated :thumbup1: I can use my camara now but just hate my gyno shows it up more lol.

My weight has settled at just above ten stone this morning 10.08 it says my body fat is 11 percent not sure how accurate that is. (Its one of them ones built into your scales) also said my water percentage is 61 percent. I started out at 8,4 (pmsl) so im making progress. Thanks josh and let me no if u start journal mate :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

I was meant to b at gym today for legs day but with it being shut i had to train at home with few basics.

I done

leg extensions on a cappy bench lol.

3 warm up sets

30kx10

35kx10

35kx10

working sets

40kx till failior

50kx till failior

60kx till failior

50kx8

50kx8

then i was wondering what to do pmsl. The bench was too small for me to do leg curls nearlly crippled meself tryin it.

I thought of what i think are good mornings mayb. Holding bar behind you hanging down then squat? Anyway it was working so i done

40kx10 (getting really low)

40kx10 (getting really low)

50kx8 (gettin really low)

I also convinced meself deads done legs so done done some deadlifts :thumbup1:

60kx8

70kx6

90kx4

Thats all i done then went and dug some more of a hole i hav in garden for pond this year mayb lol. I had a fire in it last night gettin rid of a load of wood and ground was like clay today lol. I dug a good bit today after training and post workout drink. In fact will post pic of the hole :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

right im bored here is couple of pics lol. just noticed had my finger over camara bit on phone when i took my pic of my big hole lol for pond 



here is another back shot just found on phone from yesterday when i took others on normal camara



well that should do for now. :thumbup1:


----------



## noturbo

Arms and shoulders growing really well dude :thumbup1:

Although I think the pic of your "big hole" should be left for the adult section :lol:


----------



## dmcc

You did your GM's wrong,

Put the bar across your traps as if you're squatting. Keeping your legs and back straight, lean forward at the waist, pushing your ass back. Go as low as you can comfortably go, then come back up. Check YouTube for form vids.


----------



## Tall

leafman said:


> bored so here is 3 new pics from just now after id got out of shower. Im not pumped aint been training or out. I used my new camara again not sure if pic quality is better. Its **** about thow coz i dont know how to resize pics so hav to put them on face book then copy and paste lol.
> 
> Prob a quicker or simpler way but im daft ish.
> 
> 
> 
> gyno is looking worse here as i was hot lol. I am however goin back to doctors coz i havnt recieved a appointment threw post for scan like he said.
> 
> 
> 
> did it work lol. Gyno lookin bad there will defo be getting it operated on as been told it will save probs in future. get on top of it and keep it that way. Wish id hav been bit wiser when young tbh.


Leafy - have you def got gyno? Doesn't look like it, or if you have it doesn't look bad.

Lats - rows and chins (or pulldowns/rack chins)


----------



## leafman

Tall said:


> Leafy - have you def got gyno? Doesn't look like it, or if you have it doesn't look bad.
> 
> Lats - rows and chins (or pulldowns/rack chins)


Its quite interesting you say that because when i got it scanned back in 2005 they didnt say it was gyno. They said it was just some excess tissue :confused1: or sommat behind my nipple (right side). I cant remember if it was there before i went to jail and had them naps with no pct. It was like 6 or 7 month later i had scan on it. I hav thought i always had sommat there if u no wot i mean.

I went back to doctors but all my records cant b found so he said i would get letter threw the post for appointment for scan. I havnt so ill chase it up. Will hopefully find out soon wot it is. I hav another pic wich shows it even better if u wanna see let me no :thumbup1:

Im gonna start doin chins after deads wot u think? i dont normally do chins as im too tired??

edieted. Just to add tall i hav never had itchy nipples or anything like that. But does get better in look better in cold and worse when warm.


----------



## Tall

leafman said:


> Its quite interesting you say that because when i got it scanned back in 2005 they didnt say it was gyno. They said it was just some excess tissue :confused1: or sommat behind my nipple (right side). I cant remember if it was there before i went to jail and had them naps with no pct. It was like 6 or 7 month later i had scan on it. I hav thought i always had sommat there if u no wot i mean.
> 
> I went back to doctors but all my records cant b found so he said i would get letter threw the post for appointment for scan. I havnt so ill chase it up. Will hopefully find out soon wot it is. I hav another pic wich shows it even better if u wanna see let me no :thumbup1:
> 
> Im gonna start doin chins after deads wot u think? i dont normally do chins as im too tired??
> 
> edieted. Just to add tall i hav never had itchy nipples or anything like that. But does get better in look better in cold and worse when warm.


Is it a hard lump behind the nipple?

You can get fatty deposits behind the nipple which are tough to get rid of, but thats not true gyno.

Do deads. Then rest for 5mins and have a carb drink. Then do chins and carry on with workout.


----------



## leafman

Tall said:


> Is it a hard lump behind the nipple?
> 
> You can get fatty deposits behind the nipple which are tough to get rid of, but thats not true gyno.
> 
> Do deads. Then rest for 5mins and have a carb drink. Then do chins and carry on with workout.


No not at all. It is no were near a hard lump. This has been the thing that has confused me. As far as i remember i had this for ages but wasnt as pronounced coz my chest was flat. I had them naps and my chest come out and it showed it more.

It is mor like fatty tissue. Defo no hard lump :thumbup1: never has been either. Does this mean anything thow ? meaning do i need to re ajust what i take as in nolva? would letro b waste of time with me and should i just get docs to try take it out?

I will do as you said with deads aswell :thumbup1: had a bannana and drink last time lol then cracked on people staring at me but i dont care bout that lol.

cheers aswell :thumbup1:


----------



## Tall

leafman said:


> No not at all. It is no were near a hard lump. This has been the thing that has confused me. As far as i remember i had this for ages but wasnt as pronounced coz my chest was flat. I had them naps and my chest come out and it showed it more.
> 
> It is mor like fatty tissue. Defo no hard lump :thumbup1: never has been either. Does this mean anything thow ? meaning do i need to re ajust what i take as in nolva? would letro b waste of time with me and should i just get docs to try take it out?
> 
> I will do as you said with deads aswell :thumbup1: had a bannana and drink last time lol then cracked on people staring at me but i dont care bout that lol.
> 
> cheers aswell :thumbup1:


Start a new thread to get the right advice.

It sounds like pubescent pseudo gynecomastia (fatty gyno like build up brought on during puberty)


----------



## leafman

Tall said:


> Start a new thread to get the right advice.
> 
> It sounds like pubescent pseudo gynecomastia (fatty gyno like build up brought on during puberty)


dont really like posting stuff like that about, but hopefully hacks will drop in. It aint gettin no worse thow so docs will find it and sort it hopefully :thumbup1: cheers thow coz iv been wondering for ages why it seems diff from what people say.


----------



## hackskii

You can potentially lower your lump with the use of letro.

But, we will leave that for another day, the list of sides is long..........lol


----------



## Judas

Hey mate how is it going today?


----------



## leafman

hackskii said:


> You can potentially lower your lump with the use of letro.
> 
> But, we will leave that for another day, the list of sides is long..........lol


Ok buddy ill see what docs say gonna chase it up tomoz and by the way someone else told me to hold off on letro for now, is it really that harsh lol?. :thumbup1:

Judas things r goin ok mate, just a nice day of rest today, defo think all this rest is helping me thow. Im glad i only train three times a week tbh seems to be doin the job. I hav little spells were i want to train more but just hold back lol.

Ill update later with diet and stuff for the day.


----------



## Judas

leafman said:


> Ok buddy ill see what docs say gonna chase it up tomoz and by the way someone else told me to hold off on letro for now, is it really that harsh lol?. :thumbup1:
> 
> Judas things r goin ok mate, just a nice day of rest today, defo think all this rest is helping me thow. Im glad i only train three times a week tbh seems to be doin the job. I hav little spells were i want to train more but just hold back lol.
> 
> Ill update later with diet and stuff for the day.


Alright man, can you just check out my diet? The reason why I have got up at 10 today is because I'm off college due to halfterm! Normally, I get up at roughly 9am

Breakfast

10am - Oats and a banana

11:45 -12ish - 100g Rice & Chicken breast.

12:45pm - I hit the gym, so just before i go to the gym...I have some no explode

2pm - After I've finished my work out I have Cell Mass..Then go for a swim.

2:30pm - 100g Rice, 200g Chicken & a yogurt

5pm - 100g Rice and a Tin of Tuna

7-8pm Dinner, unsure what I'm having for dinner tonight...Mince I think..Old Elpaso - 20-30 minutes after my dinner I will normally have some Syntha 6 with milk.

9-10pm Normally some left over chicken and whatever takes my fancy.


----------



## rare6

hows it going leaf long time no see.. looking better in the new pics mate hows it all been going for you?


----------



## leafman

Things are going well mate :thumbup1: Im like nearly 4 week into my test course and think gains are still coming steadly. Diet is ok not great but am doin my best, ill post up todays diet later on. Hope things r goin ok for u will go check into ur journal now mate glad to see u back and about :thumbup1:


----------



## rare6

ive been about just aint been on here and forgot to update journal had to sort out baby things getting everything ready lol stressful times tryna sort out a deposit for a house is chaos.. he should be here in like 10 weeks. so what u weigh now then have you gained much?


----------



## leafman

rare6 said:


> ive been about just aint been on here and forgot to update journal had to sort out baby things getting everything ready lol stressful times tryna sort out a deposit for a house is chaos.. he should be here in like 10 weeks. so what u weigh now then have you gained much?


yea im 10 stone just over by like 6 or 7 oz lol. Started at 8 stone 4 lol. so its gone well i think :thumbup1: .

Know what u mean about getting ready for baby my missus is about 12 week away now i think ish. We still havnt started gettin out yet lol. We hav few baby grows with his name and few things from avril on here what she done and thats it 

Hope it all goes well mate


----------



## Tom1990

not been on uk-m for a while, but thought id drop by...FOOKIN HELL lol your twice the size as you were when u started leafman keep it up!! u look like u have metabolism on your side too


----------



## leafman

sickchest90 said:


> not been on uk-m for a while, but thought id drop by...FOOKIN HELL lol your twice the size as you were when u started leafman keep it up!! u look like u have metabolism on your side too


Thanks mate  Not sure what u mean by matabolism? its ok thow it sounded good lol. I know ur matabolism is how quick u digest food and i digest food quick lol but is that a good thing? Anyway thankyou for the compliment :beer:


----------



## noturbo

leafman said:


> Thanks mate  Not sure what u mean by matabolism? its ok thow it sounded good lol. I know ur matabolism is how quick u digest food and i digest food quick lol but is that a good thing? Anyway thankyou for the compliment :beer:


I think he maybe meant that your gaining nice size but staying lean as hell, what everyone wants really, gaining muscle and no fat :thumb:

Good going leafman :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

noturbo said:


> I think he maybe meant that your gaining nice size but staying lean as hell, what everyone wants really, gaining muscle and no fat :thumb:
> 
> Good going leafman :thumbup1:


Thanks mate for clearing that up i am bit thick sometimes :whistling:

Basicly as long as i remember i hav been able to eat anything i want without putting weight on lol. Never seen it as a good thing thow :lol:

Suppose it is finally helping to keep the fat away. Iv eaten well today aswell will update diet for today later. :thumbup1:

Thanks noturbo buddy 

by way love ur avvy !!!!!!


----------



## Robbie

looking big mate


----------



## leafman

Robbie said:


> looking big mate


Thanks robbie, just been sticking to a basic routine 3 days a week and think it has given me time to grow. Thats what i tell meself anyway :lol:

Cheers mate


----------



## Judas

Leaf can you read my post at the top of the thread pls mate? Would be really great full.


----------



## leafman

Judas said:


> Alright man, can you just check out my diet? The reason why I have got up at 10 today is because I'm off college due to halfterm! Normally, I get up at roughly 9am
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> 10am - Oats and a banana
> 
> 11:45 -12ish - 100g Rice & Chicken breast.
> 
> 12:45pm - I hit the gym, so just before i go to the gym...I have some no explode
> 
> 2pm - After I've finished my work out I have Cell Mass..Then go for a swim.
> 
> 2:30pm - 100g Rice, 200g Chicken & a yogurt
> 
> 5pm - 100g Rice and a Tin of Tuna
> 
> 7-8pm Dinner, unsure what I'm having for dinner tonight...Mince I think..Old Elpaso - 20-30 minutes after my dinner I will normally have some Syntha 6 with milk.
> 
> 9-10pm Normally some left over chicken and whatever takes my fancy.


sorry buddy **** nos how i missed that.

This is my truefull advice. People will prob say u need this and that but if u can stick to what u have wrote down then u will start putting weight on mate. I take it this is more than ur eating at present (meaning for last god knows how long?) I know how hard it is to get going and would be easy for me to say add this add that but realise it aint always that easy lol.

only thing that stands out to me is mayb try gettin some slow realese protein before bed. Boiled eggs? or milk and egg protein i used first. I think people use to cheese aswell beofr bed but not sure. Tbh there is a lot of people better suited than me to tell you. In my opinion u stick to that and add in some good protein before bed then u will grow. 

Hope it helps some if not just ask mate.


----------



## leafman

pc is playin up so will make this quick

push day chest and triceps

incline bench (dumbells)

3 warm up sets

16sx10

16sx10

16sx10

4 working sets

22sx5

22sx5

22sx5

20sx8

decline bench (dumbells)

4 working sets

22sx6

22sx6

22sx6

22sx6 (gonna try more weight next time)

then done seated shoulder press with dumbells

4 working sets

18sx8

18sx8

18sx6

18sx6

after i couldnt get on smith machine to do close grip bench so...

I done dips (assited)

3 working sets. I done all these to failior.

That was it not much but i dont really seem to do two much anyways and im growing so hopefully its enougth.


----------



## leafman

diet for yesterday

10.00

pint of pro mass with full milk and bannana

12.00

tuna and noodles with sponge cake for after (choc lol) with half pint of milk.

14.00

pint of pro mass with full fat milk and bannana

16.30 ish

was out so had sommat in asda cafe lol.

Mash, half a chicken (was hugeee),peas and carrots with gravy.

18.30ish

tin of tuna with milk (half pint)

21.00

poached egg on toast x3

had a bannana and peice of cake betwenn poached egg and next meal before bed.

23.40ish

cnp pro pep half pint with a friut corner yougurt.

thats it also had a mars bar at some point lol


----------



## Joshua

> Not sure what u mean by metabolism?


Metabolism is the building and binning of stuff in your body. Imagine a building site - there are people building stuff, mixing concrete and laying bricks and some other guys clearing away the crap and putting it in the skip. Your body is the same - with bits being built up (also called "anabolism") and bits being torn down (called "catabolism"), and the whole lot (anabolism and catabolism) is called metabolism. If a drink or a pill is said to be anabolic it just means that it helps build stuff, and if something is said to be catabolic it helps break stuff down.

If a person has a fast metabolism, it often means that all the guys on the building site are moving really fast - meaning that you don't tend to put on fat, but with the right nosh, training and sleep you build muscle well. It also can mean that things tend to get cleared away quite quickly, meaning that you are likely to stay lean.

Does that make sense mate?

J


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> Metabolism is the building and binning of stuff in your body. Imagine a building site - there are people building stuff, mixing concrete and laying bricks and some other guys clearing away the crap and putting it in the skip. Your body is the same - with bits being built up (also called "anabolism") and bits being torn down (called "catabolism"), and the whole lot (anabolism and catabolism) is called metabolism. If a drink or a pill is said to be anabolic it just means that it helps build stuff, and if something is said to be catabolic it helps break stuff down.
> 
> If a person has a fast metabolism, it often means that all the guys on the building site are moving really fast - meaning that you don't tend to put on fat, but with the right nosh, training and sleep you build muscle well. It also can mean that things tend to get cleared away quite quickly, meaning that you are likely to stay lean.
> 
> Does that make sense mate?
> 
> J


That makes perfect sense reps mate. See thats been the best thing about this journal im learning as im goin along so its all good.

I try take in everything but a lot goes over my head. However that didnt 

Thanks josh and hav u started ur jounal yet will check now :thumbup1:


----------



## noturbo

Joshua said:


> Metabolism is the building and binning of stuff in your body. Imagine a building site - there are people building stuff, mixing concrete and laying bricks and some other guys clearing away the crap and putting it in the skip. Your body is the same - with bits being built up (also called "anabolism") and bits being torn down (called "catabolism"), and the whole lot (anabolism and catabolism) is called metabolism. If a drink or a pill is said to be anabolic it just means that it helps build stuff, and if something is said to be catabolic it helps break stuff down.
> 
> If a person has a fast metabolism, it often means that all the guys on the building site are moving really fast - meaning that you don't tend to put on fat, but with the right nosh, training and sleep you build muscle well. It also can mean that things tend to get cleared away quite quickly, meaning that you are likely to stay lean.
> 
> Does that make sense mate?
> 
> J


Wow what a great way of explaining it, i've noticed all your posts explain things in such a good way, it makes things so easy to understand. You should be a teacher or something 

Reps for that mate :thumb:


----------



## Joshua

leafman said:


> That makes perfect sense reps mate. See thats been the best thing about this journal im learning as im goin along so its all good.
> 
> I try take in everything but a lot goes over my head. However that didnt


Good stuff:thumb:. We are all learning mate - I have been very lucky to have some people take time out of their day to explain stuff to me and give me a hand, so it is the least I can do. I quite like my science, but there is no point to it unless it is of use to someone and they can understand it.



leafman said:


> Thanks josh and hav u started ur jounal yet will check now :thumbup1:


I am going to start a thread as I think more people will come across it, but my journal is currenly in my blog - feel free to drop by and you can be the third person to leave a post there :beer: .



noturbo said:


> Wow what a great way of explaining it, i've noticed all your posts explain things in such a good way, it makes things so easy to understand. You should be a teacher or something
> 
> Reps for that mate :thumb:


Wow - thanks for the compliments mate. I probably have made quite a few posts that are not that clear, and sometimes I get caught up in silly detail of the science, but I do try. The whole purpose of the sciences is to be of use to someone somewhere. If I can do my bit then I am chuffed as fcuk.

I use to do a bit of lecturing a few years ago when doing my research, but I don't have the patients to be a teacher in a school - I would probably end up strangling some cheeky chap. :lol:

Thanks guys,

J


----------



## hackskii

Joshua said:


> Metabolism is the building and binning of stuff in your body. Imagine a building site - there are people building stuff, mixing concrete and laying bricks and some other guys clearing away the crap and putting it in the skip. Your body is the same - with bits being built up (also called "anabolism") and bits being torn down (called "catabolism"), and the whole lot (anabolism and catabolism) is called metabolism. If a drink or a pill is said to be anabolic it just means that it helps build stuff, and if something is said to be catabolic it helps break stuff down.
> 
> If a person has a fast metabolism, it often means that all the guys on the building site are moving really fast - meaning that you don't tend to put on fat, but with the right nosh, training and sleep you build muscle well. It also can mean that things tend to get cleared away quite quickly, meaning that you are likely to stay lean.
> 
> Does that make sense mate?
> 
> J


Wow, for a guy that is so smart, you really made it easy to understand in the simplest fashion.

That was very well put together.


----------



## leafman

Start a thread josh i was just looking at ur blog and i dont even know were to post a comment lol. Im sorry mate seems really different doing it that way. I defo think u should start a journal on a normal thread. Mayb just cut and paste some stuff across or even start afresh so even retards like me can read it pmsl  :beer: Thanks for all ur help ohh and i watched that link to that lad with no legs and arms couldnt believe his strength. Dont no how lucky we hav it really.


----------



## leafman

hackskii said:


> Wow, for a guy that is so smart, you really made it easy to understand in the simplest fashion.
> 
> That was very well put together.


Thanks for droppin by hacks :thumbup1:


----------



## LiftHeavy

You seem to be fillin out well leafy and well done for stickin at it dude. keep it up what gear you on at the minute?


----------



## leafman

LiftHeavy said:


> You seem to be fillin out well leafy and well done for stickin at it dude. keep it up what gear you on at the minute?


I am just on test e at minute mate, 500mg a week (done in one jab) and 20mg of nolva a day. Im just on fourth week now but obviously i had like 6 week on dbol first. I was thinking of doin 750 to start but was told 500 would do for now. Its been about 10 week training now all together since i started. I weighed meself this morning and weight is startin to rise quickly after bein stuck at ten stone mark. Im ten 3 now :thumb: My food intake has helped thow aswell as my diet, it aint perfect but i am eating to make most of it.

Thanks for droppin by mate.

p.s thinkin of startin a blast of oxys but still unsure might just wait till i hit a block again :lol:


----------



## leafman

Can anyone help?? when i try to reply to a post the normal way on ANY thread i can? i get the box to wright in but when i click on it to start wrighting i dont get no little line to start typing lol. I hope u know what i mean come on hacks were are u when i need u. Not sure if i can pm either. I hav done this by using quick reply at bottom of screen any advice anyone? I got a pb today at gym to with deads lol.


----------



## hackskii

I dont have any problems.


----------



## leafman

cant believe this if i go on my laptop its ok on my pc it wont type pms or type on normal replys to any post. However it is fine on all other things like facebook and other stuff weird. My pc needs fixing so will have to hurry up about it now coz lappy is slow as fukc.

this is what i done at gym. first of all just want to say i hav found that on deadlifts i hav better grip from havin one hand over and one under if u no wot imean. Found that out today afetr struggleing with a weight coz it was slipping out of palm of the hand and moving onto my fingers.

deadlifts

3 warm up sets

60kx8

60kx8

60kx8

5 working sets

80kx6

90kx4

100kx1 (grip was giving up as i said falling down onto fingers from palm of my hand so i tried other way)

100kx2 (was over moon it worked lol)

110kx1 (pb and really chuffed think there is more there aswell now grip is better)

took talls advice and sat down and ate a bannana and had a drinkl of pro peps then (3 min rest ish)

chin ups

3 sets of 8 close grip thow. Was supprised i could do them had legs crossed at bottom and no swing.

then i went and done seated row. Full rack (95k)

95kx8

95kx6

95kx6

95kx5

After this i finished on some bicep curls with the 14s. 3 sets.

Thats it Thanks people


----------



## leafman

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :lol: :lol: yeaaaaaaaaaaa its woking deleted me cookies and stuff and hey presto :tongue: :tongue: :cool2:


----------



## Judas

Jesus man. Today I've been eating all day...Weighed myself this morning and I've put on 8lb since I started going to the gym and doing weights...Once I hit 10 stone...I am going to jizz everywhere.


----------



## jw007

leafman said:


> cant believe this if i go on my laptop its ok on my pc it wont type pms or type on normal replys to any post. However it is fine on all other things like facebook and other stuff weird. My pc needs fixing so will have to hurry up about it now coz lappy is slow as fukc.
> 
> this is what i done at gym. first of all just want to say i hav found that on deadlifts i hav better grip from havin one hand over and one under if u no wot imean. Found that out today afetr struggleing with a weight coz it was slipping out of palm of the hand and moving onto my fingers.
> 
> deadlifts
> 
> 3 warm up sets
> 
> 60kx8
> 
> 60kx8
> 
> 60kx8
> 
> 5 working sets
> 
> 80kx6
> 
> 90kx4
> 
> *100kx1 (grip was giving up as i said falling down onto fingers from palm of my hand so i tried other way)*
> 
> 100kx2 (was over moon it worked lol)
> 
> 110kx1 (pb and really chuffed think there is more there aswell now grip is better)
> 
> took talls advice and sat down and ate a bannana and had a drinkl of pro peps then (3 min rest ish)
> 
> chin ups
> 
> 3 sets of 8 close grip thow. Was supprised i could do them had legs crossed at bottom and no swing.
> 
> then i went and done seated row. Full rack (95k)
> 
> 95kx8
> 
> 95kx6
> 
> 95kx6
> 
> 95kx5
> 
> After this i finished on some bicep curls with the 14s. 3 sets.
> 
> Thats it Thanks people


get some wrist straps:thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Hmmmm cheers joe ill get some :thumbup1: Ill start looking about because grip is my biggest issue. Id still do them without but just use them when i know i can do more like today.

I wanna get my deadlift up to about hundred and fifty k then id b happy for now lol. It is starting to get bit weird at gym now as it aint really a hardcore gym pmsl. More like errrr let me put it this way lol. There is a photo on the wall of a old bloke in a wooly hat and althow he is fit for his age he dont seem like the HERO in my eyes lol. He trains IN his wooly hat and he even has it on in the photo doin dumbell curls pmsl.

People are startin to watch me train wich is interesting lol. And i also seem to be only person in there who actually get worked up meaning hot and sweat drippin. The others use the phone in between sets and stuff lol.

Thats my moan over for the day be back later to show diet for the day :thumbup1:

And by the way i love the old bloke really


----------



## Joshua

> Hmmmm cheers joe ill get some Ill start looking about because grip is my biggest issue. Id still do them without but just use them when i know i can do more like today.


I think it is good that you want to build your grip. Straps are good to go past the point of your grip failing, as well as when you want to do some freaky lifts.



> People are startin to watch me train wich is interesting lol. And i also seem to be only person in there who actually get worked up meaning hot and sweat drippin. The others use the phone in between sets and stuff lol.


I know what you mean mate - most people who go to the gym seem to go through the motions, but not really push themselves. I briefly trained an overweight women (who quit on me shortly after). She was always looking for the quick fix, and her idea of the amount and intensity of training that she would have to do was to get the results she wanted was on another planet - she wanted to do cardio but she said that didn't want to sweat! The important thing is to never think what they do is normal, just do your own thing, and set your own standards.

Good stuff,

J


----------



## leafman

Judas said:


> Jesus man. Today I've been eating all day...Weighed myself this morning and I've put on 8lb since I started going to the gym and doing weights...Once I hit 10 stone...I am going to jizz everywhere.


Keep at it judas :thumbup1: good luck mate


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> I think it is good that you want to build your grip. Straps are good to go past the point of your grip failing, as well as when you want to do some freaky lifts.
> 
> I know what you mean mate - most people who go to the gym seem to go through the motions, but not really push themselves. I briefly trained an overweight women (who quit on me shortly after). She was always looking for the quick fix, and her idea of the amount and intensity of training that she would have to do was to get the results she wanted was on another planet - she wanted to do cardio but she said that didn't want to sweat! The important thing is to never think what they do is normal, just do your own thing, and set your own standards.
> 
> Good stuff,
> 
> J


Thanks josh sometimes i chuckle to myself looking at some of them, but once im into my workout i dont pay them a second glance :thumbup1:

And hav you started this thread yet???? :whistling: will check incase :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Im off out to keep a mate company :whistling: I will not be drinking !!!!!

I DO drink once a blue moon but cant b bothered with the 3 day recovery it takes me now lmao. Im also gonna b on best behaviour will update journal tomoz :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Everything went alright when i went out i had one pint bought a second and just didnt feel like it so didnt bother. Last time i was ill for days so its good to wake up without a headache and feeling normal.

Training tomoz not much to add so ill update training and diet tomoz.


----------



## joeyh1485

Looking good in the new avi mate especialy delts 

And it's good to be back


----------



## leafman

joeyh1485 said:


> Looking good in the new avi mate especialy delts
> 
> And it's good to be back


Cheers joey gonna get some pictures up in the next few days just to add to journal lol. Some like pics i know i do lookin threw journals. Would really like to get some vids like darren does but im a pc idiot. 

Went to gym today for pushday

noticed a good increase in strength today aswell.

incline (slight) bench

(dumbells)

3 warm up sets

16sx8

18sx8

18sx8

4 workin sets

26sx6

26sx5

26sx5

decline bench

5 working sets

26sx6

26sx6

26sx6

24sx6

24sx6

then shoulder press seated with dumbells

(have been using 16s and 14s in past by this point)

5 working sets

22sx5

20sx5

20sx5

20sx5

18sx5

then i suppersetted machine tri push downs with rope pulleys??? mayb for tris.

i done 4 sets of each and cant remember weight not that heavy but my tris were done in big time.

that was it anyway will update diet tonight.

weight is 10 stone 4 pounds this morning.


----------



## joeyh1485

well done on the strength/weight increase mate looks like things are going really well 

You said 4 working sets for inclines? But there's only three 

Yeah am a idiot when it comes to computers I have to get the missus to help me :laugh:


----------



## leafman

joeyh1485 said:


> well done on the strength/weight increase mate looks like things are going really well
> 
> You said 4 working sets for inclines? But there's only three
> 
> Yeah am a idiot when it comes to computers I have to get the missus to help me :laugh:


I didnt notice that joey lol my last set (fourth) was done with 24s for same reps. I am really glad with the strength increase as i want to get strong aswell tbh. Ive eaten really well today (least for me lol)

diet for today

8.30

pint of pro mass with full fat milk and scoop of maltodextrin stuff. with bannana

10.30

poached egg on toast x3

12.45ish

tin of tuna and packet of noodles

14.00ish

half pint of pro mass with maltodextin and bannana made with full fat milk.

pre training

15.00ish

half pint of pro mass with bannana

17.00

chips,eggs and buttered bread lol. With fruit corner yougurt for after and a pint of milk.

Its now 20.22 and iv just finished eaten cheesy beans on toast x2 lol. Ill have another bannana and then my pro peptides before bed.

I know it may seem bit odd the cheesy beans on toast but im just tryin to eat out to be honest within reason. Obviously if i started gettin fat id do sommat but i dont seem to be lol. By morning my belly has gone as usuall so it all good lol.

Im taking 3 fish oil caps a day. 2 codliver oil. 2 muti vits. 1 zinc. 3000 vitc

errr 1 desicated liver. 20mg of nolva. Thats it i think. Im takin 2 evening primrose aswell. All them type are 1000ml a capsule. Except zinc i think.


----------



## Nemises

How come your useing so much malto? would oats not be better instead of fast acting carbs? except for pwo?

havent checked on this on a wile, have you finished the dbol?


----------



## leafman

nemises_gendo said:


> How come your useing so much malto? would oats not be better instead of fast acting carbs? except for pwo?
> 
> havent checked on this on a wile, have you finished the dbol?


I cant seem to eat oats mate well i just dont lol. I use the malto coz its cheap and just gives me more cals and carbs. Trying to get as much into me as possible. I hav maltodex in with every shake i hav (one scoop) along with 2 scoops of pro mass and usually a bannana along with full fat milk.

No i dont take the dbol anymore stopped them few week back now when i started the test. Im thinking of havin a few week on oxys towards the end but will decide what to do later into the course depending on how i feel.

Thanks for droppin by aswell mate :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

nemises_gendo said:


> How come your useing so much malto? would oats not be better instead of fast acting carbs? except for pwo?
> 
> havent checked on this on a wile, have you finished the dbol?


Clean bulking would be a great idea here.

The object is to gain weight but that should be more muscle, than fat.

Oats, sweet potato, rice, corn, those all are far better selections of carbohydrated than the simple sugars.


----------



## leafman

hackskii said:


> Clean bulking would be a great idea here.
> 
> The object is to gain weight but that should be more muscle, than fat.
> 
> Oats, sweet potato, rice, corn, those all are far better selections of carbohydrated than the simple sugars.


I totally here what your sayin hacks but it is hard for me to eat certain things so it just wouldnt happen then would lead to me messing everything i have goin now up if that makes sense. I dont like sweet potatoe but eat pototao (normal) im actually having jacket spuds now lol.

I dont mind rice but couldnt eat decent amounts of it very dry and bland. I dont mind corn will start adding it into my tuna and noodles :thumbup1: Oats i just cant eat either :lol: See i really am a fussy tw t lol 

How i see it, it would b easy for me to type iv eaten this and that, all the best of foods and stuff but in reality i just wouldnt b able to do it. Im gaining weight and id say my diet has gotton a lot better since i started.

For me its a case of eating what i can so that is what i do really.


----------



## hackskii

Well, looking fwd down the road 20 years or so, you will most likely have problems with a simple sugar processed diet. Id bet money on it.

The food choices you do today will have some impact on your health tomorrow (20+ years).


----------



## joeyh1485

While I was home I bought some granola stuff it had oats berries honey and pumkin seeds in if I remember rightly and it just tasted like any other cierial I didn't notice the oats at all

Could be worth a try mate they sell it in most health shops

Failing that have a look on hillys log he's got a recipie for oat pancakes there lush


----------



## Nemises

You dont taste the fine scotish oats in the shake, you can get the from mp or bp. Add a bit of evo oil to your shakes for calories.


----------



## joeyh1485

Or just buy oats from tesco etc an blend them = cheeper

God I'm a pikey [email protected]:lol: :lol:


----------



## leafman

Thanks to everyone for comments and ok ill try eat some oats and try get some better foods into my diet. I hav a couple of big bags of really fine oats that i will add into my shakes to see if i notice much lol.

I also hav some of the scottish oats but i made them once and it turned into a brick pmsl. Will defo try thow to get some sort of oats or cerials intome. What about weeterbix??

Thanks everyone for coments and advice its all welcome :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

18spike18 said:


> alright mate, i used to follow this thread when it first started, you look like you have come along way since i last looked, good work, how much you weigh now ? and whats your 3 main lifts looking like ?
> 
> your shoulders have like tripled in size lol.


Thanks mate i weight ten stone 4 pound now and use to weight 8 stone 4. Iv just kept goin mate and even thow diet is far from perfect compared to what i used to eat its miles better so weight has gone on. I just still train 3 times a week simple push pull leg day.

Cheers for compliments i think my delts and chest hav come on quite a bit since i started and also my back tbh but might not b as noticable to people lookin in. My missus can tell loads she says she cant feel my spine no more hahaha and i hav like two bits of long muscle goin up each side of my spine aswell lol. Not sure what she means :lol: Cheers :thumbup1:

13 stone looking well is my target so mayb next course ill hit that as i think its a bit to far to reach this time.


----------



## joeyh1485

Don't worry about being on cycle mate you will get pretty close to that anyway especialy with all the effort your putting in!

Two stone is an awesome achievement keep the effort were it is now when you come off and you will get to were you want to be :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

joeyh1485 said:


> Don't worry about being on cycle mate you will get pretty close to that anyway especialy with all the effort your putting in!
> 
> Two stone is an awesome achievement keep the effort were it is now when you come off and you will get to were you want to be :thumbup1:


Thanks mate means a lot, i still dont have creteine so im thinking of starting that once i come off, just to help out a bit as iv never had it before so would be somat new even if it aint exactly test :laugh:

Goin for my last solid meal of the day now wich is poached egg on toast


----------



## Tall

Leafy,

I'm gonna make some very slight tweaks to your diet. If you don't follow them it's cool, but you will benefit from them

A dirty bulk can't last forever amigo, but it seems to be working.

Add in some salad too with eat meal. It will pay dividends in the long run. 



leafman said:


> I didnt notice that joey lol my last set (fourth) was done with 24s for same reps. I am really glad with the strength increase as i want to get strong aswell tbh. Ive eaten really well today (least for me lol)
> 
> diet for today
> 
> 8.30
> 
> pint of pro mass with full fat milk and Oats/Ready Brek. with bannana
> 
> 10.30
> 
> poached egg on granary toast x3 (3 eggs, 3 slices bread)
> 
> 12.45ish
> 
> tin of tuna and wholemeal pasta
> 
> 14.00ish
> 
> half pint of pro mass with Oats/Ready Brek and bannana made with full fat milk.
> 
> pre training
> 
> 15.00ish
> 
> half pint of pro mass with Oats/Ready Brek and bannana made with full fat milk.
> 
> 17.00
> 
> chips,eggs and buttered bread lol. With fruit corner yougurt for after and a pint of milk.
> 
> Its now 20.22 and iv just finished eaten cheesy beans on toast x2 lol. Ill have another bannana and then my pro peptides before bed.
> 
> I know it may seem bit odd the cheesy beans on toast but im just tryin to eat out to be honest within reason. Obviously if i started gettin fat id do sommat but i dont seem to be lol. By morning my belly has gone as usuall so it all good lol.
> 
> Im taking 3 fish oil caps a day. 2 codliver oil. 2 muti vits. 1 zinc. 3000 vitc
> 
> errr 1 desicated liver. 20mg of nolva. Thats it i think. Im takin 2 evening primrose aswell. All them type are 1000ml a capsule. Except zinc i think.


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> Pictures are looking much better quality.
> 
> You seem to be growing - delts looking particularly good IMHO.
> 
> To grow the lats, you may like to check your form, go lighter and really feel the movement, the stretch and the tension in your lats. Closing your eyes can help while practising this.
> 
> J


If your passing josh or lookin in :laugh: ..... I have been practicing trying to feel the point were my lats tense and tighten if that makes sense. So i can actually feel them stretching. I am goin to try concentrate on the movements and form and hopefully try put a bit of extra effort into it.

I dont know if that is what you meant but seems like a decent idea. I feel my chest when working it but never my lats. Will try feel it :thumbup1:

And is there any spefic excercises that would be best suited to this? I have just started doin chins after deadlifts with a 3 min break and bannana in between :lol: My back excercises i use at minute are deadlifts,chins and then seated row. I was doin lat pull down but took it out for chins and will defo be keeping them. Thanks anyone feel free to advise :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

Good man, mind to muscle coordination is awesome, you can really feel the muscle working if you have this connection.


----------



## Nemises

What test\dose are you on leaf? Hw long are you running it for?


----------



## Joshua

leafman said:


> If your passing josh or lookin in :laugh: ..... I have been practicing trying to feel the point were my lats tense and tighten if that makes sense. So i can actually feel them stretching. I am goin to try concentrate on the movements and form and hopefully try put a bit of extra effort into it.
> 
> I dont know if that is what you meant but seems like a decent idea. I feel my chest when working it but never my lats. Will try feel it :thumbup1:
> 
> And is there any spefic excercises that would be best suited to this? I have just started doin chins after deadlifts with a 3 min break and bannana in between :lol: My back excercises i use at minute are deadlifts,chins and then seated row. I was doin lat pull down but took it out for chins and will defo be keeping them. Thanks anyone feel free to advise :thumbup1:


I'm always watching buddy :sneaky2: .

Good stuff - That is exactly what I was on about. Why not do the lat pull downs after chins just for that extra hit? LatPullDown is great for building mind muscle connection - try pulling your shoulder blades together during the pull, and see how that feels. It does take time, but it will help you in the long run. You can do it with lots of exercises - Seated row too, and I love the stretch on close grip lat pull downs. I suggest that you experiment a bit, and try it with lots of different exercises and see what works for you. Make sure you give it plenty of time and a good chance though.

Whenever I add a new exercise to my mix, I do lots of sets of 15 to 20reps per set using a lightish weight, just to get a feel for the movement.

Stick in there mate - you seem to be building good foundations for your future as well as making good progress now.

J


----------



## leafman

nemises_gendo said:


> What test\dose are you on leaf? Hw long are you running it for?


Im just over 4 week into a 12 week test e course (had sus for first two weeks). I take 500mg a week mate but on first week i only had 250mg. Just testing the water and tbh i was going to just run 250 a week but was advised that if i was gonna do it I might as well do it and try maximise gains. I do it in one jab every monday.

I have been using quads for jabs. Had no pain really at all but im pretty steady and calm when i do it so mayb that helps. Cheers for interest.

Im also thinking of having a little blast on oxys for 4 week. I know there meant to be a bit harsh but im aware of possible sides and personaly found them no different to dbol except i got more strength on oxys. Might increase nolva and start them soon. I have them sat there just waiting to be used lol. Well off for my pro peptides then sleep.


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> I'm always watching buddy :sneaky2: .
> 
> Good stuff - That is exactly what I was on about. Why not do the lat pull downs after chins just for that extra hit? LatPullDown is great for building mind muscle connection - try pulling your shoulder blades together during the pull, and see how that feels. It does take time, but it will help you in the long run. You can do it with lots of exercises - Seated row too, and I love the stretch on close grip lat pull downs. I suggest that you experiment a bit, and try it with lots of different exercises and see what works for you. Make sure you give it plenty of time and a good chance though.
> 
> Whenever I add a new exercise to my mix, I do lots of sets of 15 to 20reps per set using a lightish weight, just to get a feel for the movement.
> 
> Stick in there mate - you seem to be building good foundations for your future as well as making good progress now.
> 
> J


Cheers mate i will defo start doing them :thumbup1: Ill do deads then chins then lat pull downs. And if i feel up to it ill do seated rows aswell since i love them. I try do as much as possible in the 45 minutes ish im in the gym. I only go 3 times a week so plenty of time to rest up after lol. I know what you mean and you have good way of explaining things as already said, cheers mate


----------



## Joshua

I would make sure you keep in your Seated Row. It hits the lats in a different way to that of chins & lat pull down - which work through a similar angle.

Keep the dead in there too of course.

J


----------



## hackskii

Joshua said:


> I'm always watching buddy :sneaky2: .
> 
> Good stuff - That is exactly what I was on about. Why not do the lat pull downs after chins just for that extra hit? LatPullDown is great for building mind muscle connection - try pulling your shoulder blades together during the pull, and see how that feels. It does take time, but it will help you in the long run. You can do it with lots of exercises - Seated row too, and I love the stretch on close grip lat pull downs. I suggest that you experiment a bit, and try it with lots of different exercises and see what works for you. Make sure you give it plenty of time and a good chance though.
> 
> Whenever I add a new exercise to my mix, I do lots of sets of 15 to 20reps per set using a lightish weight, just to get a feel for the movement.
> 
> Stick in there mate - you seem to be building good foundations for your future as well as making good progress now.
> 
> J


Such good advice here, as usual.....


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> I would make sure you keep in your Seated Row. It hits the lats in a different way to that of chins & lat pull down - which work through a similar angle.
> 
> Keep the dead in there too of course.
> 
> J


Ok no worries i love seated rows tbh so ill do 3 sets of lat pull downs and 3 sets of rows after my deads and chins :thumbup1: Cant wait for friday to do it now. I got gym today leg day (iv moved leg day to wednesday and push day to monday. I dont like doin legs at all but im sure im starting to see some slight difference in size on my legs so its all good. I am still goin light and getting form right with legs at minute as this seems the only way to get them pumped up.

Hacks thanks for watching over buddy and checking in.


----------



## leafman

Right im bored and hav 20 mins to kill so im gonna put a couple of progress pics up what i got taken this morning cold after id just got up.

First of all this is what i was like at start


----------



## leafman

and that was this morning after id just got up. Im not gonna take no more pics now till i think there is some noticable difference in size.


----------



## johnboyyy

good progress that mate!!! had a quick browse n your threads very helpful. cant wait for me to get into the swing of things!! one quick question, im struggling with my diet. fancy pm'ing me what you would normally eat mate?


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat

i just wana say that i looked at your journal near the start, and i have just had a quick look now and brother your looking good:beer:


----------



## joeyh1485

Your chest and delts look awesome mate well done great improvement and that pic looks like a good avi to me?

As you already know (but I'll say it anyway:tongue Your back and legs are the areas you need to bring up

I only say legs cos you never post any pics of them 

Again well done mate all the hard work is paying off :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

joeyh1485 said:


> Your chest and delts look awesome mate well done great improvement and that pic looks like a good avi to me?
> 
> As you already know (but I'll say it anyway:tongue Your back and legs are the areas you need to bring up
> 
> I only say legs cos you never post any pics of them
> 
> Again well done mate all the hard work is paying off :thumbup1:


Hahaha you are certainly right joey :thumbup1: My legs are bad but believe me im training them hard. I will post up a pic very soon but i think there isnt much difference but defo some. In fact just got back from gym legs session this is what i done

squats

3 warm up sets (all sets done with good form as low as i can just under a bench im goin at minute but gettin lower every week.)

40kx10

40kx10

40kx8

workin sets

60kx5

60kx5

70kx5

80kx3

I no it might seem light and i can go heavyier would not be goin low enougth down. When i keep form right i seem to get much better pump in legs.

leg press

5 working sets

70kx12

80kx10

80kx10

80kx8

90kx5

leg extensions

3 sets

47x8

56x8

60 sommat for final set of 6

I finished on calf raises seated on smith machine

3 sets

80k till failior

80k till failior

90ktill failior

Afterwards when i stood up it felt tighter than ever before thought i might have damaged something but i walk home and it was fine and is fine now. Think im gonna be achin tomoz thow.

Back and bi`s friday cant wait


----------



## leafman

Tall said:


> Leafy,
> 
> I'm gonna make some very slight tweaks to your diet. If you don't follow them it's cool, but you will benefit from them
> 
> A dirty bulk can't last forever amigo, but it seems to be working.
> 
> Add in some salad too with eat meal. It will pay dividends in the long run.


I just noticed this tall thanks mate :thumb: I can eat ready break with sugar :whistling: I will buy some today and add in everything you said because it is possible and shouldnt make things much different to what im doin now. Thanks mate 

Ill defo add ready break in were you said and ill get some wholemeal pasta and granary bread. By way what is grannery bread lol brown? will look anyway and find it


----------



## leafman

johnboyyy said:


> good progress that mate!!! had a quick browse n your threads very helpful. cant wait for me to get into the swing of things!! one quick question, im struggling with my diet. fancy pm'ing me what you would normally eat mate?


Iv done that mate hope it helps, on the page before this thow is a tweeked diet of what i hav wich is better than what i said :thumbup1:


----------



## joeyh1485

Granary bread is brown with seads an stuff in mate

Great workout don't worry about the weight on squats as long as your form is good and your maximg out your legs will grow 

If I was you I'd leave posting leg pics till the end of your cycle that way you can shock everyone with the tree trunks your going to have grown :thumbup1:

I love your enthusiasm mate it makes me want to go the gym again!!!! :thumb:


----------



## leafman

joeyh1485 said:


> Granary bread is brown with seads an stuff in mate
> 
> Great workout don't worry about the weight on squats as long as your form is good and your maximg out your legs will grow
> 
> If I was you I'd leave posting leg pics till the end of your cycle that way you can shock everyone with the tree trunks your going to have grown :thumbup1:
> 
> I love your enthusiasm mate it makes me want to go the gym again!!!! :thumb:


Hahaha you cant say tree trunks :lol: Now i feel like i must hav tree trunk legs lol, when in reality id be lucky to get them to even a decentish size lol. Gonna go take a look at your journal now buddy :thumbup1:

and thanks for that about the bread will be getting some might as well give it a go as it makes no diff to me once toasted.


----------



## Jem

Early Morning SPAM !


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Early Morning SPAM !


lmao well i can spam to so be ready, ohhh and no woman allowed in my thread :whistling: 

especialy geordy ones :tongue:


----------



## leafman

My mate from next door has been locked up. His missus has gone and left the house along with two class japanese akitas (well male is class female aint so good) and also the female is ready to drop pups at any minute so not had time to update this proper.

Ive ended up dealing with the dogs and looking after them. He was bailed but isnt allowed in this part of leeds no more (think hes been knockin her about) and she is coming back to the house in few days but doesnt want the dogs. Its been left to me to sort them out and then re home them as i offered since im really helpfull like that. It really aint about the money either :whistling: .

I have said ill split profits from pups with her then rehome dogs for her and look for some good homes. The male is only about a year old bit more ****in class dog all white with blak patches. He is ABH and has five generation papers. The female aint as good. I think she was runt of litter but has proved her worth and looks likly to make a good mother.

Also this practice for when my dogs breed once my bitch is old enougth :lol:

Training today i couldnt go since we were sure the dog was gonna hav pups coz sommat looked like it was gonna drop out of her bits. It didnt however and she has gone to just layin down. They say 63 days there pregnant for these dogs and she is 62 tomoz.

I did train at home pull day out in garden. Couldnt do great deal but was ok.

deadlifts

3 warm up sets of 40k for 8

then 5 working sets

60kx8

80kx6

90kx5

100kx2

100kx2

bent over rows

6 sets

40kx8

40kx8

40kx6

50kx6

50kx6

40kx10

was ****ed at this point lol. I tried to feel the movement on the bent over rows but didnt have too much look. Think it will be better once back to gym and im on lat machine and seated rows.

Anyway i had a bannana and good guzzle of water then done

SLDL

3 sets

40kx10 (felt ridicoulously light lol)

60kx8

70kx6

then i finished with some curls o biceps. I used my big bar and stuck 15k on each side and done 3 sets to failior. My arms were feeling like they were gonna bust lol. I also got my readybreak into me today and granary bread aswell. The whole meal pasta tastes like poo poo and i cant eat that.

I hav added in the ready break and bread so far Tall like u said.

Will update my diet for today later if i get time and also gonna post a pic of this dog that is prob gonna need a home just incase anyone is looking to buy a dog :whistling: pmsl.

Thanks people. ohh and prob pups for sale to :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## joeyh1485

Not a bad workout mate 100kg dl is great!

How's your strength in general mate?

I've just bought some wholemeal pitta bread for my refeed tomorow and it looks pretty yummy I'll be making chicken kebabs mmmmmmm anyway you could try them instead of the pasta if you can't eat it?

I've also used brown rice in the past but no mater how much you cook it it's still hard FFS

Just a thought mate am sure tall will be back on to give you a few more ideas


----------



## hackskii

If she is giving up on the dogs, I would sell them and keep the money out of sheer inconvience.


----------



## leafman

hackskii said:


> If she is giving up on the dogs, I would sell them and keep the money out of sheer inconvience.


Im splitting the money with her hacks as im just tooooo kind :lol: And the bitch has just had 5 pups 4 boys one bitch (i think lol).

I had to split the sack they were in and cut the cord lol. Its good practice for when mine breed. So 5 pups for sale £300 each to good homes. They hav 5 generation papers and parents can be seen so should sell easily enougth. Iv got to watch them for next 6 to 8 week aswell now but will still manage to:lol: keep u:lol with training and everything althow its been hard for meals today. Diet has benn **** for tody to be honest.

once the pups are moved into my kitchen along with the mother things will settle down. I was suprised how good i was with the seeing to it all lol. I think im superman and joe is just a pretender to the throne :whistling: 

Will get some pics once im home of all 5 pups and parents. :thumbup1:


----------



## Joshua

Your pics are looking good - good progress and much better camera and lighting leaf. Keep them coming.

I just wanted to say serious respect to you for looking after the dogs like that. I'm a massive dog lover myself and my mate does breeding too. Looking forward to their pics.

All the best mate,

J


----------



## Dave 0511

hey leafman, been reading this journal throughout but this is obviously the first time i have posted here.... you seem like a good lad and have made some really good gains .... keep it up.

there will always be people who think gear should be left and to be honest maybe it should, but personal choice is what its all about and you seem to be going about it the right way.

good luck with the baby, training and dogs (in that order lol)


----------



## leafman

joeyh1485 said:


> Not a bad workout mate 100kg dl is great!
> 
> How's your strength in general mate?
> 
> I've just bought some wholemeal pitta bread for my refeed tomorow and it looks pretty yummy I'll be making chicken kebabs mmmmmmm anyway you could try them instead of the pasta if you can't eat it?
> 
> I've also used brown rice in the past but no mater how much you cook it it's still hard FFS
> 
> Just a thought mate am sure tall will be back on to give you a few more ideas


To be honest from what i was my strength has really went up. I mean ten to 12 week ago i was using like 12s 14s and 16s dumbells. Now i use the 26s and 24s. And seems to be goin up still.

My max deadlift is 110 x 1 and my bench i dont know as i only do dumbells at minute lol. Fresh id be able to do the 30s for couple of reps mayb. My squating id say i could do a hundred k squat with decent form for one or two. Im meaning low thow. I can do partials miles heavyier but dont now. I do about 80k for reps at minute with good form.

Like i say from what i was massive improvements. I am about 5 week in ish (ive got it wrote down lol).


----------



## leafman

joeyh1485 said:


> Not a bad workout mate 100kg dl is great!
> 
> How's your strength in general mate?
> 
> I've just bought some wholemeal pitta bread for my refeed tomorow and it looks pretty yummy I'll be making chicken kebabs mmmmmmm anyway you could try them instead of the pasta if you can't eat it?
> 
> I've also used brown rice in the past but no mater how much you cook it it's still hard FFS
> 
> Just a thought mate am sure tall will be back on to give you a few more ideas


Thats sounds nice them kebabs not sure y i didnt see that lol will see if the missus will make me some lol im useless at stuff like that but she is always telling me i dont eat enougth diff things. Im fussy but that sounds nice lol.

Also thanks josh for kind words. :thumbup1:

DAVE...... cheers buddy thanks for takin time to read threw.

Not sure if i mention but just paid 400 quid for a new silver cross pram thing with matching car seat. I may have mentioned it but cant remem lol

Cheers all


----------



## Judas

Hey mate you still having problems in the morning when eating?


----------



## leafman

Judas said:


> Hey mate you still having problems in the morning when eating?


Except the last two days i have been eating all of the followin before 11am.

pint of pro mass

bannnana

bowl of ready brek (but only normal portion what says on pack 30grams)

and small little meal like poached egg on toast.

For me thats good. It really does make all the difference diet. For last two days iv managed to just stay at weight i am and that because im not eatin what i normally do another two days and wouldnt suprise me if weight fell off lol.. As from tomoz thow its back to normal. Up with kid in moring.

Just force it judas mate. I feel sick when i first get up every morning and it makes me feel like i cant eat. I start drinking my pro mass and by time im finished i dont feel sick no more. I take all my tablets for the morning with that drink aswell. After the pro mass i can eat a bannana followed by ready break 10 to 15 mins later.

Then if i hav all that by 9.00am if i give myself another hour and half ish im ready to eat the poached egg. Key for me mate is gettin my **** up out of bed and givin myself the time i need to eat what i need to eat.

Suppose it will also boil down to how dedicated u are aswell and how much you want to change :thumbup1:


----------



## Judas

leafman said:


> Except the last two days i have been eating all of the followin before 11am.
> 
> pint of pro mass
> 
> bannnana
> 
> bowl of ready brek (but only normal portion what says on pack 30grams)
> 
> and small little meal like poached egg on toast.
> 
> For me thats good. It really does make all the difference diet. For last two days iv managed to just stay at weight i am and that because im not eatin what i normally do another two days and wouldnt suprise me if weight fell off lol.. As from tomoz thow its back to normal. Up with kid in moring.
> 
> Just force it judas mate. I feel sick when i first get up every morning and it makes me feel like i cant eat. I start drinking my pro mass and by time im finished i dont feel sick no more. I take all my tablets for the morning with that drink aswell. After the pro mass i can eat a bannana followed by ready break 10 to 15 mins later.
> 
> Then if i hav all that by 9.00am if i give myself another hour and half ish im ready to eat the poached egg. Key for me mate is gettin my **** up out of bed and givin myself the time i need to eat what i need to eat.
> 
> Suppose it will also boil down to how dedicated u are aswell and how much you want to change :thumbup1:


Yeah man nice one. I used to wake up in the morning feeling really sick as well...But I've found that I can eat porridge oats, with milk and a banana! Try it, with every scoop of porridge oats you have, eat a lump of banana!


----------



## leafman

Judas said:


> Yeah man nice one. I used to wake up in the morning feeling really sick as well...But I've found that I can eat porridge oats, with milk and a banana! Try it, with every scoop of porridge oats you have, eat a lump of banana!


I just cant get away with oats mate. I eat ready brek but only after iv given it a good seeing to with sugar :lol: I really do try not to hav too much sugar :laugh:

Love bannanas mate i eat between 2 and 5 a day most days. Least 2 a day. How is things goin with ur training??

Good luck buddy.  oh and i tried that no explode and dont like the taste at all, totally cant get away with it.


----------



## joeyh1485

awesome leaf it's an up hill struggle to eat enough but as you say it all comes down to how much you want it mate especialy with a metabolism like yours! Good stuff mate force feedingbis the way ahead LOL


----------



## Joshua

> I just cant get away with oats mate. I eat ready brek but only after iv given it a good seeing to with sugar I really do try not to hav too much sugar


What about getting oats and a big jar of splenda?

J


----------



## leafman

joeyh1485 said:


> awesome leaf it's an up hill struggle to eat enough but as you say it all comes down to how much you want it mate especialy with a metabolism like yours! Good stuff mate force feedingbis the way ahead LOL


Im gonna really go for it this week to try get some mementom goin (pmsl at spellin)to eat and i realise this more than out really.

Tomoz is fisrt proper day addin few dif things and the plan is

8.00

pint pro mass with malto and bannana

followed by readybrek fiftenn mins later.

10.30

poached egg on toast x3 (grannery bread not tried it yet) prob half pint of milk to.

13.00

tin of tuna and pasta (dont like that one u mentioned tall any more ??) with a bannana or yougurt after. Prob have milk with it to half pint.

14.15ish

half pint of pro mass with malto with milk and bannana before training

take a bannana to training to eat

15.15ish

half pint of promass with malto with tin of tuna

17.30ish

my cooked tea. Im having tuna pasta bake tomoz followed by friut coorner yougurt.

20.30ish

prob spaggetti on toast x3 just coz i like it :lol: or even beans folowed by bannana

22.30ish

bowl of ready brek and my pro peptides drink cnp.

s similar times and foods that im havin with the addition of two bowls of ready brek, and grannery bread instaed of normal. Im gonna munch on nutts again aswell as i still have them sat there.

And thats it anyway lol.



That is my realistic plan and somat i could hav and work with. That i


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> What about getting oats and a big jar of splenda?
> 
> J


splenda?? lol will look into it :thumbup1: does it taste normal :lol: i dont mind buying ready brek to tell truth its just the sugar and im thinking that must be like a sugary thing? cheers j


----------



## Joshua

spenda (and there are other similar makes) are sweetners that taste like sugar, and you just sprinkle them on or mix it in. The idea is that it would just cut down on the amount of sugar you have going into your body and slow your carbs down a bit.

That said mate, a little bit of sugar maybe helpful to your bulk anyhow.

Just an idea.

J


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> spenda (and there are other similar makes) are sweetners that taste like sugar, and you just sprinkle them on or mix it in. The idea is that it would just cut down on the amount of sugar you have going into your body and slow your carbs down a bit.
> 
> That said mate, a little bit of sugar maybe helpful to your bulk anyhow.
> 
> Just an idea.
> 
> J


cheers mate sommat to think on. I might just stick to sugar for now but im guessing at soem point it would be good to cut it down since i do have a ggod bit i think lol. I dont drink tea or coffee thow now coz i hav lots of sugar. Just water and milk thats all i drink along with like pro mass. Know pop or out so mayb im not as bad as i think lol.

Cheers josh all advice and info welcome thats what its all about :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

Many artificial ones, I like Stevia myself, but I think they banned that one.

Zylitol(sp) is another one that tasts like sugar, and of course splenda, it tasts like sugar because it is made from sugar.


----------



## leafman

hackskii said:


> Many artificial ones, I like Stevia myself, but I think they banned that one.
> 
> Zylitol(sp) is another one that tasts like sugar, and of course splenda, it tasts like sugar because it is made from sugar.


Its tastes like sugar because it is made from sugar but isnt sugar :confused1:

Have i missed somat :confused1: :lol:

Thanks hacks buddy :thumbup1: Im gonna get some just to see what it is like then if people think it would be best long term option then ill go with it.


----------



## Joshua

> if people think it would be best long term option then ill go with it.


 :lol: I was thinking that you could gradually cut down the amount of splenda you were using until you are just eating oats. Its worked for a few friends of mine too.

J


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep

havnt been on in ages leafy, been working and things broke laptop havnt had time,

hows the training going? i see your sticking at training and dieting, well done, and big up for looking after the dogs to.

What weight are you up to know, how much longer have you got on aas?


----------



## leafman

Eat_Train_Sleep said:


> havnt been on in ages leafy, been working and things broke laptop havnt had time,
> 
> hows the training going? i see your sticking at training and dieting, well done, and big up for looking after the dogs to.
> 
> What weight are you up to know, how much longer have you got on aas?


Im about half way threw my 12 week 500mg test e course mate. I have exact dtes wrote down somewere. Think its about 5 week in to tell truth and i weight just over ten stone mate. I hav had a bad couple of days (with everything goin on) but didnt drop below ten stone and as from today im really goin for it again now.

Only other thing to add is iv missed training today for first time and im not happy but had to go pick my pc up along with a few work related things.

Im goin in the morning to make up for it thow and iv been eating well today so least i can feed right up then go nutts tomoz. I feel a pb coming on tomoz coz i feel strong today :lol:

Cheers for droppin by ETS mate :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> :lol: I was thinking that you could gradually cut down the amount of splenda you were using until you are just eating oats. Its worked for a few friends of mine too.
> 
> J


Thats good enougth to me will get some :thumbup1: so is it just sugar then :lol:


----------



## Joshua

Nope - It is a stuff called Sucralose which is very sweet (600times more than sugar) and used as a sweetener.

J


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> Nope - It is a stuff called Sucralose which is very sweet (600times more than sugar) and used as a sweetener.
> 
> J


ahhh cheers :thumbup1:



Oh by the way i seen this picture on the news (the one above)

and it said if he was seen anywere please make all police and local hospitals and schools aware of his presence :confused1:

not sure what its all about but they seem to think he is a bit nutty, cant see it meself but u never know :whistling: :lol:

Thats update complete gym in morning to pushhhhh some weights


----------



## noturbo

Doing really well Leafy :thumbup1: Good one for stepping in with those Akitas too, I'd love a female Akita myself some day! Got any pics of the pups yet?

Keep it up dude :thumb:


----------



## leafman

noturbo said:


> Doing really well Leafy :thumbup1: Good one for stepping in with those Akitas too, I'd love a female Akita myself some day! Got any pics of the pups yet?
> 
> Keep it up dude :thumb:


Ill put some on this thread tomoz if i get time but there is some from yesterday on th bronze thread somewere. Also pics of the dad and mam i think. Have a look buddy if u got nowt better to do wouldnt be too hard to find. Even thow there is a lot of **** in that thread :lol:

Thanks mate ill put next photos on here once pups eyes hav opened and there up and about


----------



## noturbo

leafman said:


> Ill put some on this thread tomoz if i get time but there is some from yesterday on th bronze thread somewere. Also pics of the dad and mam i think. Have a look buddy if u got nowt better to do wouldnt be too hard to find. Even thow there is a lot of **** in that thread :lol:
> 
> Thanks mate ill put next photos on here once pups eyes hav opened and there up and about


I'll go look now mate :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

just wrote all this out then somehow it never posted :cursing:

training today push day chest and shoulders and triceps

slight incline bench (dumbells for all sets)

3 warm up sets

14sx10

16sx10

18sx8

4 working sets

26sx5

26sx5

26sx5

24sx5

decline bench press dumbells

24sx5

24sx5

24sx5

24sx5

22sx5

shoulder press

22sx5

20sx5

20sx5

20sx5

20sx5

close grip bench press on smith machine

3 sets to failior with only 30k.

then rope push down things for tris

3 sets to failior again with about 35k weight

And that was it for today. Had a compliment off this sexy woman and couldnt take my dirty mind off her for last few sets on triceps :lol: fukcin test :cursing:

Cheers for help everyone and kind words aswell.


----------



## Jem

you dirty little bugger ye


----------



## joeyh1485

looks like the weights are flying up now mate :beer:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> you dirty little bugger ye


Im only human you try havin 500mg of test a week and see if u can take ur mind off a sexy dark haired woman :lol: Was it you jem :whistling:


----------



## leafman

joeyh1485 said:


> looks like the weights are flying up now mate :beer:


Cheers joey i was feeling bit weak today tbh but gonna start pileing the food into me now :thumbup1: I am goin have to if i want to get up to about 13 stone this year lol. Would love another stone on for this summer 

Gonna really try pushing my legs (wich do seem to be coming on) coz that will add some more weight to me lol. My top half must weigh much more than bottom lol.

Cheers joey :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

noturbo said:


> I'll go look now mate :thumbup1:


here you go mate



this is the dad still only about 16 month old so not fully grown


----------



## Baxter

Hi mate, im new to this forum and i must say congrats ! Ive just started and am around the same weight you started at, but hope to improve as you have - its motivated me  If you could give me a couple tips on getting bigger id realy apreciate it. Also how has the test been - would you recommend ? Once again well done on the progress !!

Baxter


----------



## leafman

Baxter said:


> Hi mate, im new to this forum and i must say congrats ! Ive just started and am around the same weight you started at, but hope to improve as you have - its motivated me  If you could give me a couple tips on getting bigger id realy apreciate it. Also how has the test been - would you recommend ? Once again well done on the progress !!
> 
> Baxter


It would be hard to just recommend test buddy straight away as i know nothing about you and how long you have trained. Saying that i had not been training at all when i started taking gear but i knew i was motivated enougth to see this threw.

My advice would be to start a journal in members pictures if your serious like i did and give as much info as possible about yourself and diet. Then once you get started it helps motivate you.

Few basic things ...

Make sure you eat plenty and try get in routine of being up early enougth to eat plenty in the day spaced out every 3 hours ish. Tuna chicken spuds bread oats (even thow i dnt like them but just started eating ready brek)

Also get a mass shake to help if your gonna struggle to eat 6 meals plus a day. I use pro mass 2 or 3 times a day along with my meals. Use full fat milk if you are as skinny as me as im guessing reason is down to fast matabolism.

Dont over do the training side of it. I only train 3 times a week with plenty of rest. Try sommat simple push day (chest shoulders and tris), pull day (back and biceps) and a leg day. You really do have to do squats and deadlifts aswell. Asoon as i started deads i started thickenin up a bit. My legs are startin to cut up with squating now aswell and im hoping to start gaining some size on them.

Boil eggs and eat a few at time now and then during day. Just really make sure you try your hardest to eat. Sometimes i feel ill thinking of the fact i hav to eat but force it even if it takes me ages lol.

Hope some of this helps if you dont decide to start journal. But best thing would be to start one. Dont give a **** what you look like. You seen my first pic i put up :lol: I would say get a pic up aswell but if you dont want to then thats up to you. People will have better advice than me if you start a journal, and if you listen and try apply things what are said you should start to seee benefits. :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Just weighed meself this morning after two days back on track eating and guess what....

10 stone 6 :thumbup1:

Im well pleased with that coz it seems like my weight is on the move again. It seems to hit a sticking point for few days then once i get above it i march on to another sticking point higer up :lol:

Ill update later deadlift day (back and bi s pull day)


----------



## joeyh1485

awesome mate well done 11 stone here we come :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

joeyh1485 said:


> awesome mate well done 11 stone here we come :thumbup1:


hope so joey i really do. It has made me really go for it today aswell with food and gym.

This is what i done at gym

deadlifts

3 warm up sets

70x8

70x6

70x6

80kx6

90kx5

100kx4 (was pleased with that)

110x1

115x1 pb (was not sure to give myself this but i am coz i got it up and poped me little chest out locked up :lol: but could feel it slipping out of my overhand grip hand so had to put it down quick and not really controlled)

SLDL

3 sets

70kx8

70kx8

70k8

was proper sweating like a beast after them :lol:

had a bannana then

chins close grip

3 sets

x8

x8

x6

lat pull downs

3 sets

47x8

54x6

54x6

then i done 2 sets to failior on the bicep curl machine thing but my biceps felt false they were pumped so much lol. My watch was tight on my arm when i put it on after training never seen that before :lol: . Forearms were pumped to death aswell.

That was my training session. Ill update yesterdays diet later then gonna catch up on few journals :thumbup1:


----------



## joeyh1485

Well done mate thats a great pb!!!!!!!

I use straps for things like bent row/lat pulldown/deads (when i could do them) they really help with your grip and will help you progress and they only cost about a fiver, some people will say they lead to a weakness in your forearms but on back day your training BACK not forearms or grip IMO

If you worry about your grip just bang out 3x10 [email protected] a day LOL that should sort it

Just a thought mate

Keep up the good work


----------



## leafman

joeyh1485 said:


> Well done mate thats a great pb!!!!!!!
> 
> I use straps for things like bent row/lat pulldown/deads (when i could do them) they really help with your grip and will help you progress and they only cost about a fiver, some people will say they lead to a weakness in your forearms but on back day your training BACK not forearms or grip IMO
> 
> If you worry about your grip just bang out 3x10 [email protected] a day LOL that should sort it
> 
> Just a thought mate
> 
> Keep up the good work


Im gonna get some before next back session and ill only use them once i get to heavy weight for me and when i know grip will give.

And i could start knocking a few ****s out a day but i thought them days were gone lol. Nightmare when i was away, try being 19 and havin to be away till ur 23 ha. Ball busting :lol:

Anyway here is couple of back shots. I dont know how to pose my back proply but i tried.



one more wonky as thow cant pose for **** lol


----------



## joeyh1485

looking good mate

On the lat spread try pushing your chest out and having your arms wider apart if that makes sense


----------



## heavyweight

hackskii said:


> If she is giving up on the dogs, I would sell them and keep the money out of sheer inconvience.


Lovin your hackskii avatar, :lol: :thumb: have a rep

Leafman u have made real good progress mate, have a rep!


----------



## leafman

joeyh1485 said:


> looking good mate
> 
> On the lat spread try pushing your chest out and having your arms wider apart if that makes sense


ahaaaaa ill try that next time :thumbup1: I had no idea and couldnt feel it if that makes sense. Its like if i do most muscler pose i can on ly get one trap up on my left hand side imagine if i was gonna do shows :laugh: Just cant pop the right side into place weird lol. Ill take a photo sometime for a laugth :lol: Cheers joey will defo try that


----------



## leafman

heavyweight said:


> Lovin your avatar, :lol: :thumb: have a rep
> 
> Leafman u have made real good progress mate.


Thankyou mate and cheers for taking a look, hopefully ill be a decent size come end of summer all being well.  Then ill just keep hammering it till im hugeeeeee :lol:

Thanks matey :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

ah little leafy you look good - better and better all the time ....!


----------



## Judas

Yeah Leafy bro you look really good mate. I've messed up my diet this week mate  ..Think it's being back at college, I find it so hard to eat on college days.


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> ah little leafy you look good - better and better all the time ....!


Thanks gonnna go take a look threw your journal later  liking ur avy :whistling:


----------



## leafman

Judas said:


> Yeah Leafy bro you look really good mate. I've messed up my diet this week mate  ..Think it's being back at college, I find it so hard to eat on college days.


cheers buddy and just coz u hav had bad week dont just give it all up. Try taking somat simple with you to college to help out. Or just eat twice as much when u get home :lol: Do wot needs to be done mate if u wanna get some serious size. How big u wanna be judas?


----------



## Judas

leafman said:


> cheers buddy and just coz u hav had bad week dont just give it all up. Try taking somat simple with you to college to help out. Or just eat twice as much when u get home :lol: Do wot needs to be done mate if u wanna get some serious size. How big u wanna be judas?


Well my firstly I want to reach 10 stone! I just want to get totally defined muscle like Bruce Lee..But even though, I really do like this kids physic..





 ...Maybe a bit bigger.


----------



## leafman

Judas said:


> Well my firstly I want to reach 10 stone! I just want to get totally defined muscle like Bruce Lee..But even though, I really do like this kids physic..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Maybe a bit bigger.


judas that should be quite easy to do surly u wouldnt need to eat to be that size :lol:

Dont you want to be big enougth to pick that lad up and snap him like a twig?? for somereason everday that goes by i want to be bigger lol. 13 stone looking good is my target but without wanting to sound like a bum licker :lol: id much prefer to be like jws size but stronger :whistling: :lol:

You dont want to be like him if so just train proper hard now and starve yourself :lol:

All jokin aside mate just try get a simple routine and diet you can keep to and train hard. did you post pics on that thread u started then stoped?

Good luck buddy :beer:


----------



## Judas

leafman said:


> judas that should be quite easy to do surly u wouldnt need to eat to be that size :lol:
> 
> Dont you want to be big enougth to pick that lad up and snap him like a twig?? for somereason everday that goes by i want to be bigger lol. 13 stone looking good is my target but without wanting to sound like a bum licker :lol: id much prefer to be like jws size but stronger :whistling: :lol:
> 
> You dont want to be like him if so just train proper hard now and starve yourself :lol:
> 
> All jokin aside mate just try get a simple routine and diet you can keep to and train hard. did you post pics on that thread u started then stoped?
> 
> Good luck buddy :beer:


No mate, I'm going to start a totally new thread soon...With my cousin! Watch out for it soon  . You can get to 13 stone easy bro...


----------



## T_Woody

Coming along nicely there bud, will follow this one


----------



## hackskii

Being under 10% bodyfat shows off the muscle much more.


----------



## leafman

T_Woody said:


> Coming along nicely there bud, will follow this one


Thanks mate appretiated :thumbup1:


----------



## alan87

what a transformation, awesome! rep you up baby! haha...ill continue to follow mate! awesome work...long may it continue!


----------



## OrganicSteel

Great progress fella


----------



## leafman

alan87 said:


> what a transformation, awesome! rep you up baby! haha...ill continue to follow mate! awesome work...long may it continue!


cheeers mate stick around i plan on goin quite big with a bit of luck lol :lol:



MiniKnowsYou said:


> Great progress fella


Thanks mate glad u think so :thumbup1:

and im gutted iv somehow messed up my home page thing on this site. So when i log in instaed of seeing the top ten rep list and hottest threads and everyones last post all i see is a load of sections like general section and all that stead section. If anyone knows what fukc iv done let me no please i used to get about by looking at last posts but now its made it all weird and awkward. And i cant see top ten lists :cursing:

Please help hint hint hacks as ur the only mod i know :whistling:

By way i wrote all my diet up earlyier and just as i was about to post it my pc shut down lol. will do it later tonight for today.


----------



## leafman

I want a back like that :thumbup1: :lol: gonna put it on me list for santa awesome pic that hope he dont mind me blatently knicking it lol.

I need to buy a really tight t shirt and buy a foot pump for my back :lol:

diet for today please dont turn off pc

9.00

pint of pro mass with scoop of malto with full fat milk and bannana

followed by bowl of ready brek fifteen mins later

10.45ish

poached egg on toast x3 (couldnt eat the grannery bread tall) and fruit corner yougurt.

12.45ish

tin of tuna with pasta and grated cheese. with pint of milk

15.00

pint of pro mass with scoop of malto full fat milk and bannana

followed by bowl of ready brek 20mins later.

17.30

pizza,chips and beans with bread and butter and pint of milk.

20.45

iv just had spaggetti on toastx3 with 3 boiled eggs. fruit corner yougurt

Im gonna have my pro peptides before bed and prob some bannanas and ready brek between then and now.

Also eaten a pack of jafas during day and one easter egg lol.

in facct gonna have a shake now with ice cream pro mass bannana milk and malto


----------



## joeyh1485

I hate you LOL I wish I could eat that many carbs!!!!!!! God I can't wait for my rebound!


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE

Judas said:


> You can get to 13 stone easy bro...


Are you serious? Putting on 3 stone of muscle easily??? Keep dreaming:rolleyes:


----------



## leafman

joeyh1485 said:


> I hate you LOL I wish I could eat that many carbs!!!!!!! God I can't wait for my rebound!


pmsl sorry joey :laugh: id be glad to not have to eat as much tbh, as i find it hard still to eat some days i just want to be lazy and eat nothing except snacks but i force it on days like that. I find i feel very sick if i dont eat now for some reason. I mean i used to get up out of bed and eat nothing for hours. Now i wake up with a sicky feeling and once iv had my morning shake im ok :thumbup1:

Thanks aswell and i cant wait to see your rebound in action :laugh:


----------



## leafman

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Are you serious? Putting on 3 stone of muscle easily??? Keep dreaming:rolleyes:


pmsl he has faith in me matey :lol: :lol: more so than meself :laugh:

It will be hard for me to get to 13 stone for sure lol. But i will. :whistling:

today i have toothace and its seriously affecting the way in wich i eat, my milk and drinks are just hitting my tooth straight away and it aint fun. Gonna go get my disavolable asprin now as there theonly thing that seem to work for me.

Thanks too everyone watchin and lookin in :thumbup1:


----------



## alan87

what do you weigh at the mo mate? and fingers crossed your toothache f**ks off lol hate that!!


----------



## leafman

alan87 said:


> what do you weigh at the mo mate? and fingers crossed your toothache f**ks off lol hate that!!


Last time i weighed meself i was 10 stone 6 mate. Started at 8 stone 4 at beggining of this journal. Its been a good few month now i think thow. 

started training on the 10th of febuary so ill have been training 3 month on the 10th of this month. Thats pretty good goin thought it was longer than that. It really isnt easy thow ha.


----------



## leafman

my pc is very awkward to use since its been reset and wiped lol. hope this has worked and pictures are shown now.

More than out else just testing to see if i can get photos on here with pc lol.


----------



## Jem

Listen Leafy - get to the feckin dentist otherwise I will put you up for the Jeremy Kyle show - you could tell them all about your neighbours and have the prerequisite manky teeth if you're not careful

Not soluable aspirin -DENtist

Let me know....

Anyway you really have made progress on those arms !

Looking better all the time - oh and smile - it wont kill ye pet

x


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Listen Leafy - get to the feckin dentist otherwise I will put you up for the Jeremy Kyle show - you could tell them all about your neighbours and have the prerequisite manky teeth if you're not careful
> 
> Not soluable aspirin -DENtist
> 
> Let me know....
> 
> Anyway you really have made progress on those arms !
> 
> Looking better all the time - oh and smile - it wont kill ye pet
> 
> x


I hate dentist jem despise them even. The way the chair goes back and they hover round you tools in hand :lol: then bring pain in large amounts.

No i will be going after baby is born i keep finding things to put it off :laugh:

Asprin is good asprin is my freind :thumbup1: Dissolvable :thumbup1: works loads quicker. Codeine is better but have none left i dont want to return to the old dark days :lol: Oh and i have good teeth lol except few painfull ones lurking at back with few holes in em.

Jermery kile lmao id not put up with his judgementle ways when all along he is biggest wrong un out there :whistling:

And my arms are skinny jem but thinkng of adding in another 2 sets on arms somewere in the week. Althow they hav got better than they were.

Now i seriously wish i had not stayed up for that hatton fight last night. Iv not been up long fukcin nackered now and eaten nowt all day (been asleep) just making up for it now :cursing:

will update when i hav sommat to say :tongue:


----------



## Joshua

> I hate dentist jem despise them even. The way the chair goes back and they hover round you tools in hand then bring pain in large amounts.
> 
> No i will be going after baby is born i keep finding things to put it off
> 
> Asprin is good asprin is my freind Dissolvable works loads quicker. Codeine is better but have none left i dont want to return to the old dark days Oh and i have good teeth lol except few painfull ones lurking at back with few holes in em.


Bad teeth don't just cause a problem for the way you look or cause problems when eating mate. It can actually fcuk up your bodybuilding progress too. If there is an infection your body works extra hard to fight off the infection and puts muscle building on the back burner. If you give a dentist a call and book up an appointment, let them know that you don't feel good in the chair, as they can do quite a bit to make you feel more relaxed.

There are also some quick little exercises you can do to help you relax, which I can go through with you neared the time if you want.

All the best leaf!

J


----------



## hackskii

Screw that plaque is not good for your kidneys, it can even kill animals.

Now be a big man and go to the dentist.


----------



## Jem

See there speaks a knowledgeable man ...and you can ask for a gentle dentist who specialises in dealing with nervous patients. When you need a lot of work they give you a special local anaesthetic which obviously keeps you awake but causes total memory loss so you feel like you have been in there for 5 mins when they have actually worked your mouth over for 2 hours !

I had it done when I had porcelain veneers put on my teeth and it was great stuff. When you are 'awake' as it were - you feel a bit wobbly - cannot drive - but can have a lovely curry after - this is what I used to do hmmmmm happy days - CURRY with ROTI mmmmmmmmm

DO IT HUN !!!!

I'll come and hold your hand for you !

I got my friend to the dentist - she had not been for 25 years and was about to lose all her teeth due to gum disease - you could not see the teeth were bad but under the surface it was a different story

Rant over ....its because we care


----------



## Jem

OMG you are getting some grief now

Poor boy

GET TO THE DENTIST LEAFY


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> Bad teeth don't just cause a problem for the way you look or cause problems when eating mate. It can actually fcuk up your bodybuilding progress too. If there is an infection your body works extra hard to fight off the infection and puts muscle building on the back burner. If you give a dentist a call and book up an appointment, let them know that you don't feel good in the chair, as they can do quite a bit to make you feel more relaxed.
> 
> There are also some quick little exercises you can do to help you relax, which I can go through with you neared the time if you want.
> 
> All the best leaf!
> 
> J


Cheers ok ok ill try get a dentist soon ish. Thing is i gotta pay for it and i know there is at least 2 teeth at the back to be pulled out. Does anyone no how much this type of thing costs lol. I have always had good teeth and my mam and missus is always going on about me goin to the dentist coz im always moaning about toothace. When i was in jail i was butchered at dentist and its put me right off. Cheers josh ill do it ill go and sort it out asap :thumbup1:



hackskii said:


> Screw that plaque is not good for your kidneys, it can even kill animals.
> 
> Now be a big man and go to the dentist.


Ok ok ok im not made of money u no :tongue: seriously considering tryin to pull them out with a quick painkiller shot :lol: No i will get them out. There is two bad teeth and i dont want them fixed i want them out. There right at back anyways lol. Ill go


----------



## dmcc

If you don't have a dentist, try the hospital for treatment. In any event, the new NHS contract for dentists puts a price cap on treatment, so there is a maximum for each thing that needs done, and an overall maximum fee.


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> See there speaks a knowledgeable man ...and you can ask for a gentle dentist who specialises in dealing with nervous patients. When you need a lot of work they give you a special local anaesthetic which obviously keeps you awake but causes total memory loss so you feel like you have been in there for 5 mins when they have actually worked your mouth over for 2 hours !
> 
> I had it done when I had porcelain veneers put on my teeth and it was great stuff. When you are 'awake' as it were - you feel a bit wobbly - cannot drive - but can have a lovely curry after - this is what I used to do hmmmmm happy days - CURRY with ROTI mmmmmmmmm
> 
> DO IT HUN !!!!
> 
> I'll come and hold your hand for you !
> 
> I got my friend to the dentist - she had not been for 25 years and was about to lose all her teeth due to gum disease - you could not see the teeth were bad but under the surface it was a different story
> 
> Rant over ....its because we care


 :cursing: Its like being back at my mams with toothace in here :lol: proper greif look what u have done jem :tongue: Ok point taken will go as soon as i can. I gotta pay for it and althow i spend money on lots of rubbish i do begrudge payin money to hav teeth pulled out. Will speak to few people first :lol:

No ill go :thumb:


----------



## leafman

dmcc said:


> If you don't have a dentist, try the hospital for treatment. In any event, the new NHS contract for dentists puts a price cap on treatment, so there is a maximum for each thing that needs done, and an overall maximum fee.


I dont have a dentist..... Do you mean i can go to the hospitla? and pay them just my local nhs one? cheers darren im in leeds so could go to st james or leeds general.


----------



## dmcc

Hospital will be free, but I think there may have to be an connected medical problem. Put it this way, it won't hurt to ask - they can only tell you "no".


----------



## leafman

dmcc said:


> Hospital will be free, but I think there may have to be an connected medical problem. Put it this way, it won't hurt to ask - they can only tell you "no".


Good point i hav to go to hospital with missus in a week or so so ill ask them and ill get my missus to get a price on it for me just to hav two teeth took out. Cheers big man and jem ok i know u told me so


----------



## hackskii

Look young lad, I have all my teeth and I am over twice your age.

If they can fix those teeth I would suggest keeping them.

You dont take a proactive approach with those teeth of yours, you will lose them.


----------



## leafman

hackskii said:


> Look young lad, I have all my teeth and I am over twice your age.
> 
> If they can fix those teeth I would suggest keeping them.
> 
> You dont take a proactive approach with those teeth of yours, you will lose them.


U in ur late fifties hacks :whistling:  Ill sort it mate :thumbup1: Sick of being permantly dosed up on pain killers tbh


----------



## Joshua

Hospital dental is free but you may have to wait a while, so take a mag or book to read.

If you go to a NHS dentist (not in the hospital) depending on your income, you may get full or partial support for the cost.



> i know there is at least 2 teeth at the back to be pulled out.


I found this quite worrying when I saw this - infections in some teeth need to be fixed & treated or pulled quite fast, as the infection in some of the big teeth on the bottom of your mouth can do damage to your heart (ludwigs angina).



> When i was in jail i was butchered at dentist and its put me right off.


Sorry to hear this mate. Just remember that just because you got crap service there does not mean that you will get bad treatment elsewhere. If you dropped a dumbbell on your finger, would you avoid the gym after that? That's what facing your demons is all about mate - it will make you a stronger man in the long run too.

Jem is totally right about getting a dentist who works with nervous people. If you go to the hospital, let them know. Its nothing to be embarrassed about, and if they know that you were nervous before hand it will make there life easier as they can help you out.



> Cheers josh ill do it ill go and sort it out asap


Good one leafman - You know it makes sense. It won't take long, you may end up with a pretty lady taking care of you, and before you know it you will be walking out the door, with no pain your body will be getting healthy and stronger too. You wont have a problem with going ever again either.

Its just what you deserve (and need to help you with your beefing up too)!

Good luck,

J


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> Hospital dental is free but you may have to wait a while, so take a mag or book to read.
> 
> If you go to a NHS dentist (not in the hospital) depending on your income, you may get full or partial support for the cost.
> 
> I found this quite worrying when I saw this - infections in some teeth need to be fixed & treated or pulled quite fast, as the infection in some of the big teeth on the bottom of your mouth can do damage to your heart (ludwigs angina).
> 
> Sorry to hear this mate. Just remember that just because you got crap service there does not mean that you will get bad treatment elsewhere. If you dropped a dumbbell on your finger, would you avoid the gym after that? That's what facing your demons is all about mate - it will make you a stronger man in the long run too.
> 
> Jem is totally right about getting a dentist who works with nervous people. If you go to the hospital, let them know. Its nothing to be embarrassed about, and if they know that you were nervous before hand it will make there life easier as they can help you out.
> 
> Good one leafman - You know it makes sense. It won't take long, you may end up with a pretty lady taking care of you, and before you know it you will be walking out the door, with no pain your body will be getting healthy and stronger too. You wont have a problem with going ever again either.
> 
> Its just what you deserve (and need to help you with your beefing up too)!
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> J


Cheers :thumbup1: Yea my missus is taking me to the one on selby rd right near were i live tuesday and ill hav a word with them about me getting it done. It really does affect my eating tbh. Even my shakes are painfull when cold on the back teeth and it is the big ones at back.

Ive just been havin a look in mirror with missus and i think there is 3 bad teeth. Seems like they have holes in them and one of them is actually half gone i think. Or big chunk gone. Thanks everyone coz now i really am gonna go and get it sorted as this is really the last thing wrongwith me.

Thanks josh will let u know when im goin in to have it done


----------



## hackskii

Joshua said:


> Hospital dental is free but you may have to wait a while, so take a mag or book to read.
> 
> If you go to a NHS dentist (not in the hospital) depending on your income, you may get full or partial support for the cost.
> 
> *I found this quite worrying when I saw this - infections in some teeth need to be fixed & treated or pulled quite fast, as the infection in some of the big teeth on the bottom of your mouth can do damage to your heart (ludwigs angina).*
> 
> Sorry to hear this mate. Just remember that just because you got crap service there does not mean that you will get bad treatment elsewhere. If you dropped a dumbbell on your finger, would you avoid the gym after that? That's what facing your demons is all about mate - it will make you a stronger man in the long run too.
> 
> Jem is totally right about getting a dentist who works with nervous people. If you go to the hospital, let them know. Its nothing to be embarrassed about, and if they know that you were nervous before hand it will make there life easier as they can help you out.
> 
> Good one leafman - You know it makes sense. It won't take long, you may end up with a pretty lady taking care of you, and before you know it you will be walking out the door, with no pain your body will be getting healthy and stronger too. You wont have a problem with going ever again either.
> 
> Its just what you deserve (and need to help you with your beefing up too)!
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> J


Great post...........


----------



## leafman

I know the lugwigs angina bit has actually made my missus decide to go to dentist aswell. She has one tooth at the back on the bottom with a big hole in it and she is way more scared than me over goin to dentists lol. She had to go into hospital last time as she is alergic to that numbing stuff and had a fit before (reason she is scared of dentists).

Cheers.

On a training note all day i have getting a errr twinge mayb :confused1: in my tricep when my arm is straightened it sort of goes tight and feels very wrong. Then if i slowly straighten it and bend it it sort of goes back to normal. Im unsure if i should train now today or weight till tomoz. Its push day so thats triceps and chest and shoulders.

feels ok now but im just thinking if it gives way during bench press or sommat as id be training at home coz gym is shut. I might just wait and go to gym tomoz. Any suggestions welcome people.


----------



## leafman

Didnt train yesterday and i forgot to tell people on this journal what i done by mistake hahahaha. I leant over a desk top and caught my nipple in a fan, fpmsl now but not at time :thumbup1: :lol:

On a brighter note (other than half chopping threw a nipple) im all set up to train today in my kitchen and will wright down what i do later. 

Also went to buy some more mass gainer as my pro mass had nearly ran out and decided to try somat called critical mass by applied nutrition. Just have my first drink of it i bought a 4.4 kilo tub and it dont taste as nice as the pro mass but just wanted a change.

Also i bought some straps as reccomended so i can lift as heavy as i can without grip giving way. Prob is i dont know what to do with them :lol:

Im only goin to use them for the top end deadlifts i do. As it is always grip that gives before strength. Josh easy way to describe how to use them mayb if ur about? There cnp ones just black strap with hoop typpe thing at end. Any advice welcome otherwise ill have a look about and find out. :lol: I really do learn everything off my journal lol. Ill post up a pic now of the new mass gainer and straps.


----------



## leafman

Thats them.

Ive just been doin high fives with my little girl and i done a ur too slow moved my hand out of the way but i was sat down with hand out in front of my lap so instaed of hitting my hand she has hit me straight in my stones :lol: :cursing: feel sick

Edited to add this is biggest pile of PAP drink ever lol dont buy get pro mass lol


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Didnt train yesterday and i forgot to tell people on this journal what i done by mistake hahahaha. I leant over a desk top and caught my nipple in a fan, fpmsl now but not at time :thumbup1: :lol:


LMFAO - OMG - you are a p!ssing loony :thumb: Have you got extremely large prominent nipples then ???

.....dont answer that ........


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> View attachment 25484
> 
> 
> Thats them.
> 
> Ive just been doin high fives with my little girl and i done a ur too slow moved my hand out of the way but i was sat down with hand out in front of my lap so instaed of hitting my hand she has hit me straight in my stones :lol: :cursing: feel sick


1st your nipples, then your nuts :confused1: calm down dear - you may lose something else before the night is through


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> 1st your nipples, then your nuts :confused1: calm down dear - you may lose something else before the night is through


pmsl i have had a weird last two days tbh lol. The fan dont have a guard and i was trying to avoid getting my chain caught in the fan and forgot about my nipples :whistling: . I knew i should have just moved it :cursing:

It bled like a mutha fukcer aswell and worked its way half way threw lol. I have some ruthless scars and things on me from previous mis haps :whistling:

Anyway trained at home in house. Wernt great but it was sommat and im gonna go do my pull day on thursday and legs on ffriday then back to normal next week (monday,wednesday,friday). Was bit worried about my tricep but it was fine


----------



## leafman

this is what i done for chest shoulders (didnt work triceps directly today.

flat bench (found i was really weak on it mayb coz i been working way up on dumbells and my weight at home feel proper heavy compared to ones at gym :lol: I mean it aswell lol unless im getting weaker.

Flat bench

3 warm up sets

40kx10

40kx8

40k6

4 working sets

50kx8

60kx5

70kx1 (fpmsl weak as ****)

65kx4

then done decline

4 working sets

50kx6

60kx5

60kx2

60kx2

Was totally dissapointed on the bar i dont normally use the bar and weights as i use dumbells and it just showed my weakness on chest.

shoulder

seated military press

3 sets

30kx8

35kx6

37.5x6

was difficult coz had to get it up above my head wich wernt east after working chest lol.

Then i done some standing lat raises with the 12.5k dumbells i have at home. My big metal weights cant really be put on my dumbells coz it makes them too big.

I done 3 sets of 10 on forward lat raises.

Then i done 3 sets of press ups to failior wich wernt many.

Thats it cant wait to get back to gym on thursday didnt feel proper at home so back to normal soon. Just busy aswell.


----------



## hackskii

You trained at home and did nipples and testicles?.....


----------



## joeyh1485

Nice workout leaf it's good you have the option to train at home mate

I allways lift less in an unfamiliar gym mate not sure why so I wouldn't worry too much as long as you trained as hard as you could that's all that matters


----------



## Jem

hackskii said:


> You trained at home and did nipples and testicles?.....


 :thumb: :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## leafman

hackskii said:


> You trained at home and did nipples and testicles?.....


lmao sommat like that buddy


----------



## leafman

joeyh1485 said:


> Nice workout leaf it's good you have the option to train at home mate
> 
> I allways lift less in an unfamiliar gym mate not sure why so I wouldn't worry too much as long as you trained as hard as you could that's all that matters


Yea i trained as hard as poss but was just not the same didnt really get going like i do at gym. Ill be back there tomoz thow so will make up for it them. Deads tomoz and i still need to work out how to use these straps :laugh:.

On another note the mass gainer i have just bought is a load of balls and i should have added the extra 8 quid and got pro mass. It dont taste as good, dont mix as good and i know longer look forward to drinking it :cursing:

But for thirty odd quid its gettiing drunk  Will be sticking to pro mass from now on thow. My morning pro mass ahhhh the memorys :tongue:

byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ohh and gonna go buy some new comfortable trainers for saturday for my visit to birmingham :thumb: I collect them :whistling: ish thats my excuse to missus 

Quite looking forward to seeing what all the fuss is :whistling: I have my string vest and cycling shorts at the ready :lol: with my doctor martins :thumb:


----------



## leafman

I am in pain. That bone above ur **** is it your tail bone?? or mayb thats what there called on dogs lol. But mine is damaged in some way coz it hurts sometimes a lot. To top it off ive got the biggest dead leg from a 2ml shot of test e 2 days ago aswel and im thinking that has somehow caused me to walk like a winda licker and that in turn has hurt my tail bone :confused1: :lol: im in pain anyway i got deadlifts today not sure how im gonna manage them tbh. Least im up early to feed up all day :thumbup1:

I walk funny and its annoying might give gym a miss today coz it feels bad lol. Like a sharpe pain now and then in it. Right on bone at top of my skinny little ****. Gonna go for a walk to try easy it up a bit.

Oh and im trully gutted that i bought this SH1T mass drink thing applied nutrition or some balls taste like sh1t and i miss my pro mass :cursing:

Missus is sort of making me drink it saying u cant waste it and all that balls. Gonna sneak and buy some pro mass and fill the tub of CRITICAL MASS up so she thinks im still drinking it at this rate :lol: Im rattling for pro mass this sh1t is weak and watery and dnt mix at all but cost me forty bar :cursing: DONT BUY IT FOR ANYONE WHO READS THIS. Biggest pile of **** ive seen in my life and now im off to force a pint of it into me :death:

Will update training later if i feel up to it that is and this critticla mass aint poisened me.


----------



## joeyh1485

You could try adding honey to it mate it will taste loads better and give you a few extra cals also peanutbutter would thicken it up but you don't like it LOL mind you saying that 2 raw eggs would thicken it up nicely

Just a thought mate


----------



## leafman

joeyh1485 said:


> You could try adding honey to it mate it will taste loads better and give you a few extra cals also peanutbutter would thicken it up but you don't like it LOL mind you saying that 2 raw eggs would thicken it up nicely
> 
> Just a thought mate


Didnt think of that (eggs) ive still not tried adding them to my shakes tbh. Im gonna have a play about with my shakes today try find a way to get it into me without it making me feel sick. :thumbup1:

My **** bone is killing me its worrying me and might go to doctors if its still like it tomoz. God nos what ive done. I didnt damage it while training unless i did and its just come on once rsted up. I feel weak and injured at minute. Absolutly gutted.

When i turn it hurts or if i bend down it hurts. Even just standing up hurts :cursing: and sitting down. Sharpe pain straight into that bone at top of ****.

I hate rest but cant do much else gonna give it till tomoz and be up early incase i gotta phone doctors


----------



## leafman

bored so will post up diet for today...

8.30ish

pint of mass gainer with malto with full fat milk and bannana

followed by big bowl of ready brek 10 mins later

10.45

cheese and ham sandwich x4 bread with crisps sausage roll and pop proper kids meal style lol.

12.45

tin of tuna and pasta with fruit corner yougurt and bannana for after

15.00

spaggetti on toast x3 with pint of mass gainer with malto (full fat milk)

17.45ish

chips,eggs,bacon,beans and sausage pmsl. with pint of full fat milk and yougurt lol.

20.30

poached egg on toast x3 with half pint of milk.

And im just drinking another mass drink now and gonna have a bannana and then bed.

Thats it. For last two days ive eaten pretty poor but today has been ok. In fact im gonna have ready brek now then bed :thumbup1:

Will update after training back tomoz and hopefully ill wake up tomoz with no pain at all in my dodgy bone and this dead leg will have finally gone.

I really didnt think id ever complain about a jab but today has been a **** take walking around like john wayne. :cursing: but its starting to go now. I had three walks with dogs today so should have got blood moving around again proper.


----------



## joeyh1485

That's a lot of food mate if your not putting some sort of weight on with all that I'll be surprised, it's kind of hard to think of ways you can up cals LOL

Con posted an exelent read on diet by gavin kane a while back might be worth a read mate


----------



## hackskii

How is your ass today mate?.....


----------



## leafman

joeyh1485 said:


> That's a lot of food mate if your not putting some sort of weight on with all that I'll be surprised, it's kind of hard to think of ways you can up cals LOL
> 
> Con posted an exelent read on diet by gavin kane a while back might be worth a read mate


On his journal or another thread? will have a look about. Yea weight is goin on to be fair thow joey two days leadning upto yesterday my diet was sh1t. Its been hit and miss latly and i think if i can get my diet consistent again then weight should start to pile on hopefully. Im still between 10 stone 5 and 10 stone 8. Cheers mate :thumbup1:

Im off to that body expo show tomoz with missus so tomoz diet wont be great i doubt and today aint been great again due to being soooo busy.

Have had to drive threw to boro to drop little lass off at my mams today along with bit of work and didnt even get time for shopping for new trainers :cursing: .

Im hopeing to get some motivation from my first show tomoz :whistling: :lol: . Im also hoping there might be some good deals on some pro mass :whistling: since i really cant stomach this critical sh1t mass taste like monkeyts balls stuff.

Also accurired a bicep curl machine thing off my brother for a fee wich aint yet been reached :whistling:

Its a good one and my plates fit onto the side of it. Has a seat and like big pad for elbows. Quite big and heavy duty so ideal for my collection for the gym i will build in next year or two. That could be a whole new journal :lol:

Ill get some pics up of it as id love to know what they cost new as i avnt even spoke to our kid. He just left it at my dads for me :thumb:

I need a olympic bar and squat rack next or sommat like that.

Anyway update done and im off for a shave so i can try look sexy for tomoz :whistling: My tuppaware tubs are ready :whistling: :lol: no im hoping for a resturant or sommat there :thumbup1: or least mac donalds 

Im also gonna find out some info about tomozz show coz dont have clue who is goin or what is on.

Byyyyyyyyyyy and hacks my **** is actually quite good. :thumb: It was my tailbone :thumbup1: sleeping flat on back is seeming to help. And my nipple is healed :thumb: fully funcational nipple again :thumbup1: :lol:


----------



## joeyh1485

its on a seperate thread mate just type in gavin kane into the search thing

have fun at the expo


----------



## joeyh1485

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/nutrition-diet-articles/31782-gavin-kanes-way-bulk.html

there you go mate, cant you tell am bored lol


----------



## leafman

joeyh1485 said:


> its on a seperate thread mate just type in gavin kane into the search thing
> 
> have fun at the expo





joeyh1485 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/nutrition-diet-articles/31782-gavin-kanes-way-bulk.html
> 
> there you go mate, cant you tell am bored lol


yea cheers joey and im glad u were bored enougth to giv me link  Just read it all and loads of tips and stuff in there.

Body expo well that was ok tbh. I found the actuall bodybuilding show quite boring but that is prob coz i didnt recognize no one :lol: . I seen marticus off here he was only person i reconized showing, and it all just seemed a bit boring standing about.

I seen daz ball he looked huge and also seen zak errrr somat in the crowd got pic with him. He looked awesome, he wernt showing or out but looked hugeeee :lol: will get the pics up of few things at show later. I got pic with michael bisping aswell (highlight for me lol).

The strong man comp was good i enjoyed that. Was still lot of standing about and i just wondered about and kept coming back to watch. Got a few free samples and stuff early on not many thow really.

People just seemed to be walking about dosed up on super oxide shots for pre work outs or some maddness like that nitrobolon stuff :lol: . There was shots on counters for testers and could see people necking them from one store to the next then whizzing about :lol: :lol: fpmsl.

Ohhh on serious side got to see dorian yates aswell got a pic of him. I will post the pic of me and that mahossive bloke zak but he sort of has his arm round me and i look like a twig being crushed :lol: Dont like the pic at all just shows all 10 and half stone of my self lmao. He is big thow and standing next to me just takes **** :laugh: and my eyes are wonky on pic hmmm will have to think of posting that one :whistling:

And last but not least i met joe and darren and chris off here. Think they will prob be there today aswell althow not really sure. Joe was just how he is on here :lol: Couldnt miss him looked more ready than plenty of the others there to compete if he had wanted to go up on stage :lol: Seriously impressed by the tan joe if u read this :thumbup1: And also wanna say that chris is bigger than he came across on here if that makes sense :lol: And darren you looked good to and iv said that coz i have mentioned joe and chris and not you :thumb: You will be repped shortly for reconizing my accent when others couldnt :whistling:

Thats my account of day shame there wernt a bar there thow.  Or was there and i just didnt no about it wich is more than possible. One look in the resturanut at big long cue and i wealed out.

Bought some bodytronics mass attack and got some bodytronics createin for free with it. Also bought a belt just coz i didnt have one. Thats it will get some pics up asap.


----------



## leafman

I hate this photo but will post it to show size of the beast ^^^^^



dorian yates





bisping made my missus s day :whistling: she actaully thought the day was ok but just should have had a bar and seats to watch stuff


----------



## maxi

good


----------



## leafman

Iv been up early today trying to get some sort of consistency to my diet. I was thinking of setting up a proper bulk diet but im not gonna bother im just gonna keep making sure i have at leats 3 cooked meals and 3 mass shakes and couple of snacks. Basicly what im doin but just try get more food into me over longer periods.

Im doin well for 3 days then sh1t for 2 and then doin well again, stuff like that.

Training at gym soon so will post up training and diet for the day later tonight. Might get some pics aswell if im as bored as i am now :thumbup1:

Thanks maxi for the good comment :laugh:


----------



## leafman

been to gym. done push day

slight incline bench press (dumbells)

3 warm up sets

18sx8 x3

4 working sets

24x5 x4

decline bench

4 working sets

24sx5 x4

seated dumbell press

4 working sets

22sx5

22sx5

22sx5

20sx8

then done 3 sets of close grip bench press, weight wasnt much felt really weak over all today and i tried that no expload pre workout. All it seemed to do was make me feel sick. At first felt really up for it got in there and felt weak. Not using it again will sell it i think.

On a good note found out swimming is inluded in my gym membership so im gonna start swimming once a week. Im aslso thinking of goin to gym tomoz for another work out.

Think it might be time to change my routine for bit and try give me some new motivation. And also make most of fact i pay for membership but dont use the gym that much. Mayb 4 days a week training not sure yet. Any ideas welcome for a 4 day week. Monday tuesday wednesday and friday would be ideal if i could use them days.

Gonna get some pics soon. Weight is 10 stone 8 pounds this morning. A 2 stone and 4 pound increase over all.


----------



## Jem

maxi said:


> good


PMSL - you write essays Leaf and get 'good' as a response

short, sweet and to the point

this person does not mince their words ...... :lol:


----------



## Jem

well done on the weight gain and oooh little bump of wifey.....cute - but god help us - another little leafy ....


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> well done on the weight gain and oooh little bump of wifey.....cute - but god help us - another little leafy ....


haha little boy leafy ruthless cant wait tbh. Can make him fight like a man :lol: naaaa im only messin ish. But one of each im now done :thumbup1:

Yea weight is still sticking thow jem i want to get heavy but in right places but it is harder than seems to just eat loads :laugh:

Thanks for droppin by u like the way i out gun big zak :whistling: :lol:

7th of july she is due she cant wait to get back to normal well what is normal for her pmsl


----------



## dmcc

Good call on the swimming. I can swim but don't - hate it - but it'll be good for your shoulders and lats.


----------



## leafman

dmcc said:


> Good call on the swimming. I can swim but don't - hate it - but it'll be good for your shoulders and lats.


Cheers mate i was worrying about using to much energy :lol: and burning cals off but then i thought that really a swim once a week wont hurt in any way so might as well.

Thanks for droppin in darren big fella :thumbup1:

I can swim but not for long periods but hopefully ill get further and further each time.


----------



## leafman

thought id add a few pics of a big greasey meal iv just (well not just) had my new bicep curling machine thing and all my supps i use at minute even thow the no expload aint gettin used again till i feel brave enougth. Made me feel sick tbh.







should hav worked. I have no excuse to not hammer my biceps now and try get some big guns one day :lol:

and i am bored aswell lol


----------



## joeyh1485

You could try the following split mate

Chest, bi

Legs

Off

Back, rear delts

Shoulders, tris

Off

Repeat

That's what I would do if I could train every day of the week but I have to fit it in around traveling to and from work ffs


----------



## leafman

joeyh1485 said:


> You could try the following split mate
> 
> Chest, bi
> 
> Legs
> 
> Off
> 
> Back, rear delts
> 
> Shoulders, tris
> 
> Off
> 
> Repeat
> 
> That's what I would do if I could train every day of the week but I have to fit it in around traveling to and from work ffs


so...

monday, chest and bis

tuesday, legs

wed off

thursday, back and rear delts

friday, shoulders and tris

then off for weekend and repeat from monday?

hmmm is rear delts just back meaning just back excercises so deadlifts and chins and rows? stuff like that.

Cheers joey might try it next week and see how i go.

Gonna update later im gonna phone round some dentists today iv been up all night with toothace again and nooo i aint been yet but i will :thumbup1:

I had to hav 2 dissolvable asprin and 2 ibruphon and 2 parecetomol then i finally must hav driffted off but can feel it now but its numbed a bit gonna eat some more pain killers now.


----------



## joeyh1485

no mate like this:

Mon chest bi

Tue legs

Wed off

Thur back rear delts

Fri delts tris

Sat off

Sun chest bi

Mon legs

Etc

So it's kind of two days on one day off means more time in the gym and ample rest time as well

Rear delts = bent lat raise

Hit back first then do rear delts

This is the way Dorian yates trained mate and if it's good enough for him it's good enough for me


----------



## leafman

joeyh1485 said:


> no mate like this:
> 
> Mon chest bi
> 
> Tue legs
> 
> Wed off
> 
> Thur back rear delts
> 
> Fri delts tris
> 
> Sat off
> 
> Sun chest bi
> 
> Mon legs
> 
> Etc
> 
> So it's kind of two days on one day off means more time in the gym and ample rest time as well
> 
> Rear delts = bent lat raise
> 
> Hit back first then do rear delts
> 
> This is the way Dorian yates trained mate and if it's good enough for him it's good enough for me


would be perfect but its training on weekends that would be difficult. Ill hav a think on it but sommat is gonna have to change coz i need a change now. In ur opinion would it make much difference doin mon tue wed off thurs friday? weekend off. Cheers joey


----------



## LittleChris

I use this.

Monday- chest and shoulders

Tuesday- Back

Wednesday-Rest

Thursday- Legs (like to have a rest day beforehand to really hit them)

Friday/Saturday- arms and calves

Plenty of rest there and a good routine.

No need to do rear delt work to be honest when starting out. They will be smashed from the heavy back work.

Keep up the good work, don't post in here but impressed by your dedication


----------



## pastanchicken

LittleChris said:


> Monday- chest and shoulders
> 
> Tuesday- Back
> 
> Wednesday-Rest
> 
> Thursday- Legs (like to have a rest day beforehand to really hit them)
> 
> Friday/Saturday- arms and calves


I'm moving to that in a couple of weeks :thumbup1:


----------



## joeyh1485

That would be fine leaf didn't know training at the weekend would be a problem mate

IMO rear delts should be trained just like you would your front and side mine were really poor until I started hitting them directly


----------



## leafman

LittleChris said:


> I use this.
> 
> Monday- chest and shoulders
> 
> Tuesday- Back
> 
> Wednesday-Rest
> 
> Thursday- Legs (like to have a rest day beforehand to really hit them)
> 
> Friday/Saturday- arms and calves
> 
> Plenty of rest there and a good routine.
> 
> No need to do rear delt work to be honest when starting out. They will be smashed from the heavy back work.
> 
> Keep up the good work, don't post in here but impressed by your dedication


Thanks for mentioning that, i could do sommat similiar to that :thumbup1:

cheers


----------



## leafman

pastanchicken said:


> I'm moving to that in a couple of weeks :thumbup1:


Im gonna do that meself, well the days :thumbup1: Thanks for checkin in to


----------



## leafman

joeyh1485 said:


> That would be fine leaf didn't know training at the weekend would be a problem mate
> 
> IMO rear delts should be trained just like you would your front and side mine were really poor until I started hitting them directly


What would you say was best excercise in ur opinion joey for rear delts? just one if u were gonna do one?

I can do them on back day is not a problem to do few sets of a favoured excercise after hitting back like u say :thumbup1:

Gonna update later with my planned diet (wich to be honest aint changed much lol) and routine im gonna start as from next week. Got gym tomoz and gonna do back.


----------



## joeyh1485

I like reverse pecdec but if your gym hasn't got the facility then bent over lat raise is exelent you only really nead one or two sets as they get worked doing back as chris said mate


----------



## leafman

After listening to everything iv been told in last few posts iv decided that as from next monday ill be training...

monday... chest and shoulders

tuesday .... rest

wednesday.... back and rear delts

thursday ..... legs

friday.... arms and calfs then go for swim.

saturday sunday off.

Thats what the plan is. Excercise wise ill be doin more or less what i do now just mix it up a bit now and then depending how i feel. Just lift heavy,eat plenty and let drugs do rest :thumbup1: (a saying from someone i know pmsl)

Thanks joey little chris aswell :thumb:

Cant wait to do back tomoz then legs friday and a swim. 

Diet has been ok so far today not great thow.

10.00

pint of mass shake with malto, bannana and ready brek

11.30

poached egg x 3 with half pint of milk.

13.45

tin of tuna with 2 jacket spuds. bannana and milk too

15.30

pint of mass shake with malto and slice of big choc cake for after lol.

17.30

spaggetti bol. full as after this lol.

20.45

I had a pint of milk and bannana wernt hungry at all but im gonna have another meal soon. Think im just gonna have some boiled eggs with toast.

Thats how its gone today anyway.


----------



## dmcc

Swap back and legs, or back and chest IMO. It's too much to be doing deads on one day and squats the next. I do deads on Sunday and then wait till Thursday before doing legs.


----------



## joeyh1485

I agree with darren mate but IMO I'd change Tuesday and Wednesday round so it's 2 days on 1 day off 2 days on 2 days off


----------



## leafman

dmcc said:


> Swap back and legs, or back and chest IMO. It's too much to be doing deads on one day and squats the next. I do deads on Sunday and then wait till Thursday before doing legs.





joeyh1485 said:


> I agree with darren mate but IMO I'd change Tuesday and Wednesday round so it's 2 days on 1 day off 2 days on 2 days off


so monday ... chest and shoulders

tuesday....legs

wednesday off

thursday ...back and rear delts

friday.... arms calfs and a swim

????

Sommat like that? if not type it out man :lol:

cheers fellas thow advice appretiated


----------



## Jem

:whistling:



leafman said:


> so...
> 
> Gonna update later im gonna phone round some dentists today iv been up all night with toothace again and nooo i aint been yet but i will :thumbup1:
> 
> I had to hav 2 dissolvable asprin and 2 ibruphon and 2 parecetomol then i finally must hav driffted off but can feel it now but its numbed a bit gonna eat some more pain killers now.


OMFG Leafy - get this sorted out - your missus has enough to contend with, without you blarting all night about feckin toothache that you were told to resolve last week. I am going to seriously think about marching to Leeds and spanking your backside young man ....... :whistling:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> :whistling:
> 
> OMFG Leafy - get this sorted out - your missus has enough to contend with, without you blarting all night about feckin toothache that you were told to resolve last week. I am going to seriously think about marching to Leeds and spanking your backside young man ....... :whistling:


I wil I will keep ur hair on, u will get them all goin again :laugh: it is numbed at minute with ibruphon but im really busy i got gym now and stuff :whistling:

Seriously it is quite high on list of things that needs doin and ill get round to it :thumbup1:

The tooth has nearly gone now i think, i cant feel much of it with my tounge no more haha think its the root causeing me the pain tho.

Your welcome to march to leeds :thumb: Ill put u up for the night :lol:

Cheers jem and i will go i promise


----------



## Jem

you had better do - see nothing gets passed me you know ....


----------



## Jem

and Oh LOOOOOOOOSSSSSSEEEEEEERRRRRRRRR

*TOON ARMY *

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> and Oh LOOOOOOOOSSSSSSEEEEEEERRRRRRRRR
> 
> *TOON ARMY *
> 
> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


fukin b1tch :lol: :ban:


----------



## Jem

ha de ha de ha ha .............

I do love the borough but gotta stick with me roots leafy .........

Ha de ha de ha ha


----------



## leafman

Been to gym done back pull day last weekl on this routine as iv said before changeing.

deadlifts

3 warm up sets

50kx8

50kx8

50kx8

5 working sets

90kx5

100kx5

110x2 grip again lettin me down and im sure im not makin most of my straps lol.

110x2 without straps lol threw em on floor by this point lol

100kx5

sldl

4 working sets

60kx5

70kx5

80kx4

70kx4

had a bannana then ....

chins

3 sets of 5 (i find these hard lol but gonna work up on reps)

lat pull downs

3 sets

47x8

54x8

61x5

then that was it wentt home.

Noticed there is machine for rear delts joey :thumbup1: were u sit facing inward and push the things back ha does that make sense lmao.

Was really pumped after todays work out and just waiting for my meal now, pizza, chips and beans lol :thumb:

had my pre shake straight after training.

next week im gonna try get a pb on deads. 115X1 is best iv done so far im sure 120 is there if i can sort grip out.


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Noticed there is machine for rear delts joey :thumbup1: were u sit facing inward and push the things back ha does that make sense lmao.
> 
> Its like a reverse pec dec machine isnt it ?


----------



## hardgainer

leafman said:


> Oh the goal is 13 stone or 11 at least 13 would be better and also i aint to bothered about using gear i no people say dont and to make steady gains first but i just want to use the best and quickest method to get to the size i want lol


 the best advice any one can giv u is keep training keep eating and keep readig up on training programs and diet i was 9 stone now i am 13 and i didnt use excessive amounts of gear and when u hav breaks of the gear take h.c.g and clomid it realy helps keep ur gains mate just dont give up NO PAIN NO GAIN


----------



## leafman

hardgainer said:


> the best advice any one can giv u is keep training keep eating and keep readig up on training programs and diet i was 9 stone now i am 13 and i didnt use excessive amounts of gear and when u hav breaks of the gear take h.c.g and clomid it realy helps keep ur gains mate just dont give up NO PAIN NO GAIN


haha that quote was a blast from the past lmao. Yea im gonna keep eating and training hard buddy the eating and diet is starting to come on if i can just get some consistency to it :thumbup1:

Thanks


----------



## Joshua

> I wil I will keep ur hair on, u will get them all goin again it is numbed at minute with ibruphon but im really busy I got gym now and stuff
> 
> Seriously it is quite high on list of things that needs doin and ill get round to it
> 
> The tooth has nearly gone now I think, I can't feel much of it with my tounge no more haha *think its the root causeing me the pain tho.*


Grr!

This is serious mate! The problems this can cause will be bad if you don't get it fixed. You deserve better mate!

J


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> thats right yea i think this one has two swinging arm things if that makes sense.
> 
> Josh im gonna get it seen to seriously mate this week :thumbup1: I aint to busy tomoz so will go visit a place or two i no about. It is gettin to be quite painfull and for now it aint too bad but i no its still there. Lurking in back ground :cursing:
> 
> Time has come it will be fixed.
> 
> And have u started this journal yet? do it buddy will giv u bit more motivation than ur blog as that is quite hard to get to grips with for a retard like me :whistling: :lol:  :beer:


----------



## Joshua

Journal is comming soon buddy!

J


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> Journal is comming soon buddy!
> 
> J


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## joeyh1485

Yeah leaf that's the machiene mate

Your defo not using the straps right mate they take your grip completely out of it

Are you rolling the bar or sort of reving the dangly bit tight enough? (if that makes sense) the bottom of your wrist should be pretty much touching the bar mate and when I take mine off I look like I've been tied up or handcuffed LOL


----------



## dmcc

Legs on Friday. Put as much time as possible between squats and deads.


----------



## Joshua

leafman said:


> And have u started this journal yet? do it buddy will giv u bit more motivation than ur blog as that is quite hard to get to grips with for a retard like me :whistling: :lol:  :beer:


After all your prodding mate - I have started it here. Thanks mate.

Now, are you going to get that tooth sorted? :whistling: :lol:

J


----------



## leafman

joeyh1485 said:


> Yeah leaf that's the machiene mate
> 
> Your defo not using the straps right mate they take your grip completely out of it
> 
> Are you rolling the bar or sort of reving the dangly bit tight enough? (if that makes sense) the bottom of your wrist should be pretty much touching the bar mate and when I take mine off I look like I've been tied up or handcuffed LOL


Yea in my kitchen i had it pretty good but when i went to gym i just couldnt seem to get it tight around the bar gonna practice mate thow dont think im gettin it tight enougth. Cheers thow joey ill try tieing it round tighter if u no wot i mean :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

dmcc said:


> Legs on Friday. Put as much time as possible between squats and deads.


so ill do legs on friday and ill do arms and calfs on thursday cheers mate. Will swimming be ok after training legs?



Joshua said:


> After all your prodding mate - I have started it here. Thanks mate.
> 
> Now, are you going to get that tooth sorted? :whistling: :lol:
> 
> J


im goin tomoz mate defo iv been busy someone just been and bought the dog iv been trying to rehome. He came from london so was keen. Came on train aswell pmsl so he got a good home the dog anyway. :thumbup1: oh aand ill go check ur journal in a min


----------



## jw007

Just been having a quick looky mate 

Keep up the good work, bang them calories in.....

On a side note I got a broken tooth too that I keep putting off getting looked at PMSL

pain in ar5e


----------



## leafman

dc55 said:


> Nice lifting leafy.
> 
> Grip wise, do you use double overhand when using straps?
> 
> Do you have liquid chalk?
> 
> Make sure your straps are super tight. When I use straps I litterally have marks where the strap was so tight!!! If done properly, grip shouldn't be the issue.
> 
> Also try grip work....hanging from a chinup bar for as long as possible helps. Also holding the heaviest dumbells you can manage for as long as possible.


ahaaaa some good ideas there mate nice one. Would like to train my grip so might start doin so since i have time. Yea joey was sayin he has marks aswell on wrists from straps so i need to tighten them up. Ill keep tryin till i get there. Defo wanting a 120 deadlift next session. Been told i need to start lifting heavyier pmsl like i can just do it :lol: Still i do need to get lifting some heavier weight lol. And no i dont have liquid chalk? could that help?

Thanks for help Dc :thumbup1:

Might aswell let people no that for next 5 week im gonna be havin 800mg of tri test per week (along with nolva). So bit more than my normal 500mg of test e. Basicly because its what i hav pmsl.

Thats it for now training tomoz so will update then. Gonna do some legs and then go for a swim tomoz. As from monday im gonna be training 4 days a week instead of 3 including swimming once. And ill see how i get on :thumbup1:

Thanks all


----------



## leafman

jw007 said:


> Just been having a quick looky mate
> 
> Keep up the good work, bang them calories in.....
> 
> On a side note I got a broken tooth too that I keep putting off getting looked at PMSL
> 
> pain in ar5e


Hahaha yea tell me about it i swear id put it off for ever if it didnt hurt so much lmao. Seriously its time for me goin out and seein someone. But tomoz now :thumbup1:

Thanks for droppin by big fella


----------



## leafman

Update for today is im ****ed off and stummble from one fukc up to next.

Just found out that one of the pups i have already sold and took deposit on could have some spinal problem. He shakes when he walks unlike theothers and after being to vets it dont look to good. Said wont no till he gets bit older but as i say it dont look good. The pup can walk just shakes like a sh1ting dog on his back legs. Ive had to explain to the people who bought him about it wich wernt good since it was only the other day they were phoning asking how he is and sayin they had bought him this and that. They are coming to see him tomoz but god knows if they will still want him. Hopefully he might grow out of it but it dont look likly even thow he is getting better and better at walking.

Right moan over nothing to say about training except diet has been sh1t and as from monday (when i start the tri test) im gonna start getting diet as good as possible and training to try make most of the little increase im gonna be havin for 5 week.


----------



## Nemises

leafman said:


> Update for today is im ****ed off and stummble from one fukc up to next.
> 
> Just found out that one of the pups i have already sold and took deposit on could have some spinal problem. He shakes when he walks unlike theothers and after being to vets it dont look to good. Said wont no till he gets bit older but as i say it dont look good. The pup can walk just shakes like a sh1ting dog on his back legs. Ive had to explain to the people who bought him about it wich wernt good since it was only the other day they were phoning asking how he is and sayin they had bought him this and that. They are coming to see him tomoz but god knows if they will still want him. Hopefully he might grow out of it but it dont look likly even thow he is getting better and better at walking.
> 
> Right moan over nothing to say about training except diet has been sh1t and as from monday (when i start the tri test) im gonna start getting diet as good as possible and training to try make most of the little increase im gonna be havin for 5 week.


Have you went from sustanon, to test e and now tri-test? Why do you keep changing?

Sorry to hear bout the pup.


----------



## leafman

Yes mate but not in no master plan or out lmao. I had sus aand test e to start with just because its what i could get. My source was bit crap tbh. But i got a new source but diff stuff. My source is good now thow so should be able to stick to pretty much what i want. To tell the truth mate i couldnt actually giv a rats @rse what it is as long as its the real deal and prices fair then its all good :thumbup1: All does same thing down the line (meaning me getting massive hopefully) :lol: . Iv heard good things about the tri test thow tbh by loads and loads of different people. Soon find out how good it is eh 

Thanks for droping by buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris

Well you will certainly notice the AAS.

Make sure you really get the grub in you and you will grow.

Word of advice though, have a plan about the course and stick to it. Easy to have a 12 week course turn into a year long cycle.

Will try and offer advice where I can- as for the straps, bit of practise and you will be sorted.

I use a mixed grip for deadlifts myself as I can lift heavier- left hand is over grip, right arm is under hand grip

Put the straps on, do the left one, but not fully tightened. The the right one. Tighten them at the same time as if you were revving a bike up.

Have a good weekend


----------



## Nemises

Its maybe a good idea to get your gear before you start incase you cant source gear half way through.

You getting on ok with jabs now mate?


----------



## leafman

Plan as from monday...

monday... chest and shoulders

tuesday... legs including calfs

wednesday ... off

thursday... back and rear delts

friday... arms and grip work and swim (debatable if i got time)

saturday sunday off

This is just how i would prefer to start it to be honest. A day off between legs and deads. I would struggle to do back day straight after chest and shoulders so this is best for me for now. This is what im gonna do.

Diet .... just gonna try get as much food into me as possible with meals at same times as i hav used in past. Just try be consistent and start forcing meself again coz iv started be bit lacklustre. Is that a word :confused1:

Thats it

Oh goin back to 5 sets of five. But gonna have 3 sets warm up at start very light. Gonna be goin as heavy as possible aswell and really try lift heavyier even if it means coming down lighter quicker if that makes sense.


----------



## Joshua

> im goin tomoz mate defo iv been busy


 :whistling:

J


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> :whistling:
> 
> J


fpmsl it is high on the agenda what can i say poorly puppys man and all sorts of crazy stuff


----------



## joeyh1485

training split looks good mate

one thing i will say is dont do 5x5 for isolation exercises your much better off doing less sets

now go eat eat eat and then eat some more even if you have to have a shake with every solid meal lol


----------



## leafman

joeyh1485 said:


> training split looks good mate
> 
> one thing i will say is dont do 5x5 for isolation exercises your much better off doing less sets
> 
> now go eat eat eat and then eat some more even if you have to have a shake with every solid meal lol


lmfao iv been doin that :thumb: all out now mate im warming up now for monday when its all out. Im sat with a big 1000 cal shake now lmao.

Cheers joey :thumbup1: and the 5x5 will be for the main things like squats,deads,bench,shoulderpress u no wot i mean 

Thanks mate


----------



## leafman

Right been shopping today and got ready for my feed over the next week. Im aiming for 5 weeks of being up for 8 oclock everymorning and eating consistent a plenty for 5 days a week. On weekends im just gonna make sure i eat plenty and still hav my shakes. But 5 days a week im gonna really tyry go for it.

Ill be training monday, tuesday,thursday,friday. So a extra session per week from now on as well.

Soooo iv got chest and shoulders tomoz. Ive also decided that im gonna start doin a few sets on normal bench press (without dumbells). My strength dont seem to be that good on bench press at all.

Planning on doin ...

flat bench (on smith machine)

3 warm up sets and 5 working sets

slight incline (dumbells)

5x5

decline

5x5

Might try standing shoulder press for change with dumbells?

5x5

Then i think im gonna do some shrugs as i aint been doin them ever. Just few slight changes. Not goin to do no work like bit of tris or out at end of session.

Ill be having a extra session for arms and some grip work and probly a swim. I also hav a few sets on arms on my machine at home. I kill them before bed on no training days at minute. That machine iv got is sound. Gonna buy a big massive shed and make a gym :thumbup1:


----------



## PHHead

Not looked at your log for a while mate but from your Avi you are clearly making good progress, well done!


----------



## leafman

PHHead said:


> Not looked at your log for a while mate but from your Avi you are clearly making good progress, well done!


Thanks mate i can remember when u told me what a pct was lmfao :thumb:

Im still trying and commited buddy so gotta count for sommat


----------



## Haimer

What with training arms so frequently do you not think you might be over training them and will infact hinder your gains?


----------



## leafman

Haimer said:


> What with training arms so frequently do you not think you might be over training them and will infact hinder your gains?


Mayb bit eager eh lol. From now on arms will be only trained on a friday thow. The machine i got is for my gym when i get it done. I really do need to stop meself jumping on for a few sets :whistling:


----------



## Haimer

I know the temptation is definately there. When I first started and didn't know any better I did a few full body workouts a week but since having a split my arms have grown a lot more. Obviously due to the extra recovery time and rest they seemed to thrive off it at first.

Just think about other body parts and how much more weight/size it will add on when not doing/overtraining arms!


----------



## Haimer

dc55 said:


> My advice would be to cut out the smith and go for free weight bench.
> 
> IME, smith benching = Injuries in shoulders!!!
> 
> *EAT*


I have used the smith machine once and it produced an absolutely horrific pain in my shoulder/rear delt that night. I too suggest a free weight bench with barbell.


----------



## Dave 0511

leafman said:


> Might aswell let people no that for next 5 week im gonna be havin 800mg of tri test per week (along with nolva). So bit more than my normal 500mg of test e. Basicly because its what i hav pmsl.
> 
> Thanks all





leafman said:


> To tell the truth mate i couldnt actually giv a rats @rse what it is as long as its the real deal and prices fair then its all good :thumbup1: All does same thing down the line (meaning me getting massive hopefully) :lol: . :thumbup1:


Hi leafman glad it is going well.... be careful of these willy nilly cycle changes mate it will not do you any good in the long run....

it may get you massive but you could also seriously f*ck up your health if you are not careful.... it's a big step from 500mg to a gram, but from 800mg, the jump aint so big, and 800mg is quite a lot to be on in my opinion for someone so inexperienced, i cant see how it is going to do more for you at the minute than 500mg would...

anyway don't mean to preach just worried about your health fella.... like someone else said beofre you know it you will be on a year long 1 gram cycle if you aren't careful


----------



## leafman

dc55 said:


> My advice would be to cut out the smith and go for free weight bench.
> 
> IME, smith benching = Injuries in shoulders!!!
> 
> *EAT*


Yea i would but they dont have one hahaha. I mean a rack or nothing for flat bech lol. Is there anyway of using a smith machine without that bit ? lol do u no wot i mean. I have a bench and stuff at home so i can do bench press here but at the gym i go to there aint one. Thats why i do dumbells all time.

Would you just give the smith a miss then?

Cheers dc and haimer :thumbup1:


----------



## Haimer

Didn't realise you were on AAS and I dont intend on preaching either but have you been training long? How is your diet? I have seen it posted so many times about how important diet and rest is, I just hope you have seen the same posts!


----------



## leafman

Dave 0511 said:


> Hi leafman glad it is going well.... be careful of these willy nilly cycle changes mate it will not do you any good in the long run....
> 
> it may get you massive but you could also seriously f*ck up your health if you are not careful.... it's a big step from 500mg to a gram, but from 800mg, the jump aint so big, and 800mg is quite a lot to be on in my opinion for someone so inexperienced, i cant see how it is going to do more for you at the minute than 500mg would...
> 
> anyway don't mean to preach just worried about your health fella.... like someone else said beofre you know it you will be on a year long 1 gram cycle if you aren't careful


Hey all opinions welcome mate :thumbup1: I dont mind what epopel think thats what its all about this journal so feel free to speak ur mind anyways 

The changes were due to my source tbh. The fact i have gone to 800 per week now is more down to fact that it was that or 400 wich would have been a drop, and to be fair mate my life before what im doin now was far more harmfull than what i am doin now. Health wise althow not perfect i am healthyier than i have been in a long time.

This journal will also be a honest journal and i am learning more and more as i go. I realise that it is pointless going over what i am taking now any time soon coz i just need to nail diet. I know diet is key to it all anyway and i also realise that 500mg with diet really good would produce far more than 800 with poor diet lol. But doin it is another matter.

Im just trying to get to my goals i suppose


----------



## leafman

Haimer said:


> Didn't realise you were on AAS and I dont intend on preaching either but have you been training long? How is your diet? I have seen it posted so many times about how important diet and rest is, I just hope you have seen the same posts!


You have not read my journal?


----------



## Haimer

leafman said:


> You have not read my journal?


I have just opened it on Page 53 when I saw about the possibility of you overtraining. Another 52 pages would be a way long read on a Sunday night!


----------



## dmcc

I can't believe that you don't have ANY kind of rack at your gym. It's core equipment! If there's no rack, do dumbbell presses for chest. Avoid the smith if you want to keep good shoulders. It has its place, but if your lifting heavy - all things being relative - I don't recommend it.


----------



## leafman

Haimer said:


> I have just opened it on Page 53 when I saw about the possibility of you overtraining. Another 52 pages would be a way long read on a Sunday night!


there really is too much too mention mate but yea i have spent a 3 year training spell in past and dont fukc about when it comes to doing sommat lol. Diet is getting better i update my diet every other day or so and will be doin so tomoz night :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

dmcc said:


> I can't believe that you don't have ANY kind of rack at your gym. It's core equipment! If there's no rack, do dumbbell presses for chest. Avoid the smith if you want to keep good shoulders. It has its place, but if your lifting heavy - all things being relative - I don't recommend it.


I know mate its just a health place really like community centre with swimming pool and that. Thats why all my presses have been with dumbells all the time. Plus this is how i was trained before in past with dumbells. I have flat bench and stuff at home and plenty of weight (for me) but i dont train as good at home.

Ill stick to dumbell presses as my chest seems to be coming out ok tbh.

Cheers darren. Next year ill have my gym built haha that will be my new journal maybe :whistling: :lol: I get cheap membership off peak


----------



## Joshua

> My advice would be to cut out the smith and go for free weight bench.
> 
> IME, smith benching = Injuries in shoulders!!!


+1 Bench on the smith caused me a lot of problems a while back, hence my preference for DB pressing

Not long now until your teeth get sorted and the pain goes buddy. You are going to be fine.

If you get into swimming, make sure you drink water as you would with other exercise (lots of people don't realise how much they sweat when swimming), and keep your food intake up, especially after training. I would also try to mix up the strokes if you can, so different muscle groups get a hit.

J


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> +1 Bench on the smith caused me a lot of problems a while back, hence my preference for DB pressing
> 
> Not long now until your teeth get sorted and the pain goes buddy. You are going to be fine.
> 
> If you get into swimming, make sure you drink water as you would with other exercise (lots of people don't realise how much they sweat when swimming), and keep your food intake up, especially after training. I would also try to mix up the strokes if you can, so different muscle groups get a hit.
> 
> J


Cheers josh i will remem that about the swimming and yea im gonna stick to db presses for now buddy :thumbup1:

Josh... i go to dentist today but there not doin anything thats why iv got balls to go :lol: They have promised they will just have a look and tell me what needs doin :thumbup1: :laugh:

As you can see im up early and getting started on my diet already. As iv said in previous posts im gonna be up every day before 8 am and im gonna eat like a mad man and really try make most of the next five week.

Cant wait for gym today aswell, just glad iv changed things up a bit as it has give me bit of motivation. Ill update training and diet for the day tonight.


----------



## leafman

Right quick update.. been to dentist and my teeth are fooked. I gotta have 2 of them out and he is sending me an appointment out threw the post for next week. I sort of got impression he wanted to do it sooner but i need time to get my sh1t together :lol: So 2 teeth being removed next week :thumbup1: He said i have good teeth pmsl not sure how iv pulled that one off with abuse they have had in past,but im glad now iv decided once they are sorted ill look after them a bit better. 

Training today was awesome best session iv had for last few weeks and feels like a new start tbh. I weighed meself this morning and im 10 stone 10. So ive put on 2 and half stone in just over 3 month:lol: That sounds good 

Training today chest and shoulders straight forward

slight incline chest press (dumbells)

3 warm up sets

16sx8

16sx8

16sx8

5 working sets

28sx5 pb

28sx5

26sx5

26sx5

26sx5

decline press (dumbells)

5 sets

26sx5

26sx5

26sx5

26sx5

26sx5

standing dumbell shoulder press (for change)

3 sets

22sx5

22sx5

22sx5

seated shoulder press (dumbells)

3 sets

24sx5

22sx5

22sx5

then i finished by getting a 15k plate and doin some standing raises with it. Brining it up to eye level then slowly back down. Very controlled and they were killers lol.

done 3 sets to failior.

Roll on legs tomoz. Havnt had good leg workoutin a while. And diet today has been pretty good ill update it tonight diet for today 

Felt strong today compared to normal but id eaten plenty and been up nice and early.


----------



## Jem

WOOHOO - well done on going to the dentist mate - seriously ! see it wasnt that bad in the end was it ???

x


----------



## hackskii

Update on the puppies?


----------



## leafman

dc55 said:


> Fecking amazing progress mate. Keep it up.


Cheers mate gonna get some pics up next week hopefully when i hit eleven stone all being well. Ok could be bit longer than next weel :whistling:

jem.... yea dentist was as bad as i imagined pmsl. The chair spooks me but im ready to have them took out anyway. Thing is iv always been put to sleep but not this time. Just gonna numb it and take them out. You had that done? anyone? lol

Hacks.....

all 5 pups are alive mate but one of them has sommat wrong with it. One of the males has a nurilogical problem (vet said it is bit too early to be sure) and his back legs shake when he stands up. The vet said it could just be a trapped nerve but more likly nurilogical or sommat. Could be spinal but he said pup is too young yet to really tell.

Had to explain to owners who had put deposit down on him and now they are unsure if they are gonna keep him or not. I have said they can have him for free if they still wanted him. I cant have him i got too many and a kid on way lol. The lass still looks pretty set to me but the lad is a bit more unsure now. I wont blame them for what they decide to do. I have offered deposit back aswell.

The dad has been sold. The white and black one i have put pics of up on this thread. Bloke came from london too pick him up on train lol. So he has got good home. Just the mother to rehome now and she can go soon coz im starting to wean pups now.

Update complete hacks lmao


----------



## joeyh1485

Well done on the on mate keep them coming


----------



## leafman

joeyh1485 said:


> Well done on the on mate keep them coming


Cheers mate gonna try lift heavyier on all lifts from now on so a few pbs will be broke on the way. I no i can lift bit heavyier it will just mean ill get tired quicker but im not gonna worry about that and just take it as it comes and lift as heavy as possible.

Diet has been ok today....

7.30ish

pint of boditronics mass attack with scoop of malto and full fat milk and bannana. Followed by bowl of ready brek fifteen mins later.

10.30

tuna crunch from gregs x2, packet of crisps, choc eclair and bottle of lucazade (cant spell lol)

12.45ish

tin of tuna and pasta followed by bannana and half pint of mass gainer (critical mass) with full fat milk.

14.30ish

half pint of mass gainer (critical mass) and scoop of malto with milk pre workout.

bannana during workout

15.15ish

Half pint of mass gainer (cm) with tin of tuna aswell and bannana.

17.30

chips, beans and 3 eggs with 3 bread and butter. And a fruit corner for after.

20.20ish

Poached egg on toast x3 with another critical mass gainer drink lol.

Its now 21.08 and ill be having sommat else before now and bed. Then ill have pro peptides before bed. Im thinking of just eating some boiled eggs and some crackers on cheese in half hour ish. Then in bed for 12 with my pro peps into me and a bowl of ready brek.

So thats the diet for today. Im gonna be up nice and early as i was thids morning aswell tomoz :thumbup1:


----------



## Joshua

Congrats on the dentist Leaf! Did you tell him that you didn't like dentists in the past? You will get your nashers sorted in time for the increased nosh in your diet, but more importantly you have taken the first step in stopping the fear own you - Respect mate!

When you sit in the chair tense your feet as hard as you can for about 5 seconds then relax, then do the same for your calf muscles, quads, abs, chest, all the way though to your head. This will help you relax.



> You had that done? Anyone? Lol


Yep - I had to have the front side of my face reconstructed after some lads decided to invite my face to a party with a baseball bat. Some was under general anaesthetic, and some under local. There was a bit of tugging - it wasn't nice but it has to be done.

Nice one with the puppies mate. I am keeping my fingers crossed that the little guy will be ok.

You seem to be packing the food down you nice and regular. Good stuff.

J


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> Congrats on the dentist Leaf! Did you tell him that you didn't like dentists in the past? You will get your nashers sorted in time for the increased nosh in your diet, but more importantly you have taken the first step in stopping the fear own you - Respect mate!
> 
> When you sit in the chair tense your feet as hard as you can for about 5 seconds then relax, then do the same for your calf muscles, quads, abs, chest, all the way though to your head. This will help you relax.
> 
> Yep - I had to have the front side of my face reconstructed after some lads decided to invite my face to a party with a baseball bat. Some was under general anaesthetic, and some under local. There was a bit of tugging - it wasn't nice but it has to be done.
> 
> Nice one with the puppies mate. I am keeping my fingers crossed that the little guy will be ok.
> 
> You seem to be packing the food down you nice and regular. Good stuff.
> 
> J


Yea i told him that i didnt like dentists and he was ok tbh. There was fit woman there so I couldnt be too much of a girl :whistling: 

It wernt to bad, but when i was in jail my little problems started from having my mouth numbed for fillings. He gave me an injection in mouth then sent me out for ten mins why gave someone else one. Then he called me back in and started messing about in my mouth but i could feel everyting he was doin pain wise. I told him and i could tell he doubted me and he was gonna just continue so i had to get a bit errrr persuasive with him. I jumped up out of seat and giv him a bit of abuse as u do when ur 19 year old lol, and he said he would giv me another injection. I had 3 injections in my mouth for 1 or 2 fillings and he was a complete cvnt mate. Thats what puts me off lol. Everyone was laughting at the greif i was giving him coz i was sluring my words pmsl.

But im hoping this dentists will no wot he is doin :thumbup1:

And yea i eat as much as i can mate. Im even at stage were i aint worrying too much over what i eat (within reason). Just get the calories in. Ill admit thow that today i slept threw my alarm till 11 oclock :whistling: But im still gonna make sure i eat all my food for the day. I set myself little goals. Like a certain amount of food to eat in a day ha. Im off for legs at gym soon anyways.

Cheers josh :thumbup1:


----------



## noturbo

leafman said:


> Training today was awesome best session iv had for last few weeks and feels like a new start tbh. I weighed meself this morning and im 10 stone 10. *So ive put on 2 and half stone in just over 3 month* :lol: That sounds good


2 and half stone in 3 months?? :ban: :laugh:

Welldone Leafy mate thats awesome progress, you've been working your ass off and achieving everything you wanted to. Can't believe how much you have grown :thumbup1:

Keep it up mate, and sorry to hear bout the poorly pup

:rockon:


----------



## leafman

noturbo said:


> 2 and half stone in 3 months?? :ban: :laugh:
> 
> Welldone Leafy mate thats awesome progress, you've been working your ass off and achieving everything you wanted to. Can't believe how much you have grown :thumbup1:
> 
> Keep it up mate, and sorry to hear bout the poorly pup
> 
> :rockon:


fpmsl thanks mate. I have worked hard yes but i will admit i have went out and spent a few quid in process. But it is sommat iv always wanted to do and due to my life up untill a few year back it wouldnt have been possible.

It does sound a lot when i think of it 2 and half stone lol. But all it really does is show how skinny i was before i started pmsl.

Thanks mate and will be following ur journal mate and i hope u can make the progress u want mate :thumbup1: If i can help in anyway just giz a shout buddy.


----------



## leafman

^^^^^ LMAO all 8 stone 4 pounds of pure british tuna fillet 

even my cheek bones were drawn. I had a bit of a binge on the sniff over christmas you see and went from my normal 9 stone haha to 8 stone 4 lol. I dont even like coke so not sure why i had a blast for few month lol thats my addictive nature coming out of me i suppose. Always gotta be carefull with anything i do lol.


----------



## Joshua

> thats my addictive nature coming out of me suppose. Always gotta be carefull with anything do lol.


Or just find pursuits where you can let rip and get addicted as you want to - erm... Like bodybuilding? :whistling: :thumb:

Great progress buddy!

J


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> Or just find pursuits where you can let rip and get addicted as you want to - erm... Like bodybuilding? :whistling: :thumb:
> 
> Great progress buddy!
> 
> J


exactly :thumb: It really is the only way mate other wise it comes out in some terrible ways :lol:


----------



## hackskii

Well, you know what they say, *Idle hands are the Devil's workshop*. 

Fly By>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>lol


----------



## leafman

hackskii said:


> Well, you know what they say, *Idle hands are the Devil's workshop*.
> 
> Fly By>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>lol


Thats right buddy 

Right i didnt go to gym yesterday so my planned routine has ended up being the same as normal :lol:

I went and done push day monday. I was meant to go and do legs yesterday but didnt have time so i just went and done legs there. Just got back not long ago.

i done...

Squats (on smith i dont have choice at min) im trying to get form good still and getting as low as possible.

3 warm up sets

50kx6

50kx6

50kx6

5 working sets

80kx5

90kx5

100kx5

90kx5

90kx7

I really do go low with them now. I used to squat 110 and 120 but they wernt really squats lmao wernt goin deep enougth. So dropped down.

leg extensions.

3 sets

56x8

62x8

70x5

leg press

5 sets

85kx10

90kx10

100kx8

90kx8

80k till failior.

I didnt do no calf work or nothing else as im a bit rushed but my legs are dead and felt wobbly all the way home. I always walk home from gym.

Im goin to gym tomoz aswell and im gonna do bit of arms and calfs aswell. Then friday gonna do back and rear delts. It really will be what i said id do but days are bit different. Days will hopefully be as planned next week.

Thats it food intake is good still i was up today early again and iv been eating well. The dodgy pup seems to be bit better today aswell still bit shakey but i can see a change and missus can so who nos.

Thats it will get a few pics up soon to have a deek at


----------



## Joshua

Good stuff on going low on the squats. Good form and a big ROM (range of motion) makes a massive difference. Are you keeping your knees above your ankles mate?

Good to hear the the poorly pup is a bit better. Fingers crossed.

J


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> Good stuff on going low on the squats. Good form and a big ROM (range of motion) makes a massive difference. Are you keeping your knees above your ankles mate?
> 
> Good to hear the the poorly pup is a bit better. Fingers crossed.
> 
> J


Errrrr i dont know j :confused1: about the knees and ankle thing. I use a bench and make sure i get down lower than the bench every rep (but cant go much lower yet). I didnt used to go low at all. Was doin half reps or somat lol.

Then i done some squats with lighter weight and going low and i feel it much more tbh. Kills me getting up the stairs at minute. I need to start pushing legs again now. My jeans and tracky bottoms are starting to feel tighter on me so they must be growing.

I done legs in shorts today (untill i spotted this fit woman come in and i decided to quickly put my bottoms back on :whistling: :lol: ) and they looked shocking compared to my top half tbh. But im gonna start hammering them like i said.

Cheers josh and if u can explain the ankle thing?


----------



## Jem

Alreet Leaf - still behaving I see ....

Tis a good legs workout considering what a skinny boyo you are ....pmsl

Well done on dentist hun - so long as there's a hottie there you are sorted !

Hope wifey is good and bump is coming along nicely

x


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> I done legs in shorts today (untill i spotted this fit woman come in and i decided to quickly put my bottoms back on :whistling: :lol: )


OMFG Leaf - I cannot believe blokes do things like that tbh :lol: :lol: :lol:

I have been known however to take the p!ss out of chicken-legged men in the gym so I cannot say I blame ye pet :whistling: Get working on them quick ! We love a good set of quads pet :cool2:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Alreet Leaf - still behaving I see ....
> 
> Tis a good legs workout considering what a skinny boyo you are ....pmsl
> 
> Well done on dentist hun - so long as there's a hottie there you are sorted !
> 
> Hope wifey is good and bump is coming along nicely
> 
> x





Jem said:


> OMFG Leaf - I cannot believe blokes do things like that tbh :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I have been known however to take the p!ss out of chicken-legged men in the gym so I cannot say I blame ye pet :whistling: Get working on them quick ! We love a good set of quads pet :cool2:


fpmsl. Yea im working on it jem :thumbup1: :laugh: Id finished more or less anyway was on last set of leg press. I done everything quick today at gym coz i was in a rush so intensity was there. Im sat eating a kfc now :whistling: Grrrrrr and they have giv me gravy not beans grrrr ****ing thick ****s. ****ing ****ed off now :lol:

Thanks for dropping by cutie :whistling:  oh and missus is fine except leaky tits :thumb: :lol: :tongue:


----------



## noturbo

[b said:


> Jem;939187]OMFG Leaf - I cannot believe blokes do things like that tbh :lol: :lol: :lol:


Don't worry leafy i'm exactly the same :laugh: Hate my boney legs and never get em out! Noone but my gf see's my legs lol


----------



## leafman

noturbo said:


> Don't worry leafy i'm exactly the same :laugh: Hate my boney legs and never get em out! Noone but my gf see's my legs lol


Hahaha see jem im not only one. Us skinny guys have adapted to live life hiding body parts :lol: Old behaviours and all that carry on :thumbup1: 

I used to wear wooly jumpers in the summer and never wore shorts lol. This summer ill wear shorts hopefully if not then ill wear no top  Tell u wot jem ill get a pic of my skinny little sparra legs up sometime :thumb:

If you post a pic of yours :tongue:


----------



## noturbo

leafman said:


> Thanks for dropping by cutie :whistling:  oh and missus is fine *except leaky tits* :thumb: :lol: :tongue:


Free protein :thumb:



leafman said:


> Hahaha see jem im not only one. Us skinny guys have adapted to live life hiding body parts :lol: Old behaviours and all that carry on :thumbup1:
> 
> I used to wear wooly jumpers in the summer and never wore shorts lol. This summer ill wear shorts hopefully if not then ill wear no top  Tell u wot jem ill get a pic of my skinny little sparra legs up sometime :thumb:
> 
> If you post a pic of yours :tongue:


I have been exactly the same mate, sometimes there was more clothing than there was person :lol: t-shirt, long sleeve t-shirt, jumper, hoody pmsl

The shorts thing makes swimming a real pain in the ass too lol


----------



## LittleChris

Keep it up chap, watching as always


----------



## leafman

LittleChris said:


> Keep it up chap, watching as always


cheers buddy :thumbup1:



noturbo said:


> Free protein :thumb:
> 
> I have been exactly the same mate, sometimes there was more clothing than there was person :lol: t-shirt, long sleeve t-shirt, jumper, hoody pmsl
> 
> The shorts thing makes swimming a real pain in the ass too lol


lmao yea true but i stay away from the leaky nips :lol: Im scared to play :laugh:

and i know what u mean by the clothes thing hahaha. When i first went to jail i couldnt believe the amount of people walking around the yard with 2 jumpers on to make them look bigger pmsl. So i thought why not :lol: They all walk about rattling like turkeys with 2 jumpers 2 tracky bottoms and 2 stripes on lmfao. I fell into the trap mate then before u no it u got ur gym vest 2 t shirts 2 jumpers and a tracky top on :thumbup1: :lol:

Now all my t shirts are getting too small for me and it aint because they have been shrunk lol. Noturbo i see no update in ur journal :whistling:


----------



## Haimer

Nice one on the gain in weight. I too started out at a fairly lean weight, probably about 10 stone but through sheer dedication I have been able to put on a decent amount of size and weight in that time. Do you drink much alcohol? I have been alcohol free for nearly 8 weeks and have seen my gains get even better both weight and physical perspective side of things.

Also up your reps for legs. I have seen that a lot of people respond to 15-20 rep sets doing their legs. I have just incorporated this into my workout and you get one hell of a pump and your legs feel painful the next day, but better gains are made (for a majority of people)


----------



## leafman

Haimer said:


> Nice one on the gain in weight. I too started out at a fairly lean weight, probably about 10 stone but through sheer dedication I have been able to put on a decent amount of size and weight in that time. Do you drink much alcohol? I have been alcohol free for nearly 8 weeks and have seen my gains get even better both weight and physical perspective side of things.
> 
> Also up your reps for legs. I have seen that a lot of people respond to 15-20 rep sets doing their legs. I have just incorporated this into my workout and you get one hell of a pump and your legs feel painful the next day, but better gains are made (for a majority of people)


Cheers mate and no i dont drink mate now. Once a blue moon if i go out with mates but very rare. Mayb two or three times a year. I have trained before in past for 2 years without drinking and eating 5 meals a day and i didnt gain weight really. Just got fit and cut and stayed about my average 9 and bit stone. Im a pure eco mate its really hard work for me to get size on. The more i eat the quicker i sh1t 

I have noticed that i need to do high reps on leg press to really feel it so might try upping my reps next session cheers mate all advice is welcome :thumbup1:

Thanks again  Oh and well done on the weight gaining side of things buddy.


----------



## Haimer

leafman said:


> Cheers mate and no i dont drink mate now. Once a blue moon if i go out with mates but very rare. Mayb two or three times a year. I have trained before in past for 2 years without drinking and eating 5 meals a day and i didnt gain weight really. Just got fit and cut and stayed about my average 9 and bit stone. Im a pure eco mate its really hard work for me to get size on. The more i eat the quicker i sh1t
> 
> I have noticed that i need to do high reps on leg press to really feel it so might try upping my reps next session cheers mate all advice is welcome :thumbup1:
> 
> Thanks again  Oh and well done on the weight gaining side of things buddy.


Most welcome, any advice needed I will try and help with. And thanks! I stick to the three basical principles of bodybuilding - Eat, Sleep(Rest), Train. Get your meals in you, train hard and then rest. All 3 are very important. Try and keep up all 3 and you will grow. It takes hard work but Im sure you are able to do it given your weight gain. Are you sleeping enough? I see you get up fairly "early" but do you get sufficient sleep? I'd say 7 1/2 hours is a minimum and about 8 1/2 being great!


----------



## Joshua

leafman said:


> Errrrr i dont know j :confused1: about the knees and ankle thing. I use a bench and make sure i get down lower than the bench every rep (but cant go much lower yet). I didnt used to go low at all. Was doin half reps or somat lol.
> 
> Then i done some squats with lighter weight and going low and i feel it much more tbh. Kills me getting up the stairs at minute. I need to start pushing legs again now. My jeans and tracky bottoms are starting to feel tighter on me so they must be growing.
> 
> I done legs in shorts today (untill i spotted this fit woman come in and i decided to quickly put my bottoms back on :whistling: :lol: ) and they looked shocking compared to my top half tbh. But im gonna start hammering them like i said.
> 
> Cheers josh and if u can explain the ankle thing?


Good stuff leaf! If you are going down below parallel then things are looking good IMO. Difficulty going up stairs and tightening trousers are all good signs too.

LOL on the shorts - keep focused though and you will probably have to wear them, or get some big tracky bottoms, as the rest won't fit.

With the ankles and knees the idea is to keep your knees from going too far forward when you go down. This is achieved by pushing your ass back and balancing this by folding your upper body down (although keeping your head up throughout). Does that make sense mate? Keep your abs & core nice and tight throughout too IMO.

Keep in there mate,

J


----------



## leafman

Yea i sleep a bit too much i struggle to get up on a morning lol. I try get up early now i try get too bed for 12 and up for 8 week days and weekends i stay in bed on a saturday and am up with young un on the sunday while her mam stays in bed lol. I get plenty of sleep prob too much tbh. Sometimes (nearly every night) thow i go to bed then im up for few hours :whistling: wich makes it harder to get up in morning.

I just do my best bud  and now im off to bed see early night


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> Good stuff leaf! If you are going down below parallel then things are looking good IMO. Difficulty going up stairs and tightening trousers are all good signs too.
> 
> LOL on the shorts - keep focused though and you will probably have to wear them, or get some big tracky bottoms, as the rest won't fit.
> 
> With the ankles and knees the idea is to keep your knees from going too far forward when you go down. This is achieved by pushing your ass back and balancing this by folding your upper body down (although keeping your head up throughout). Does that make sense mate? Keep your abs & core nice and tight throughout too IMO.
> 
> Keep in there mate,
> 
> J


I really have had to go and buy clothes already mate and i do actually need shorts now training legs. I dont give a sh1t what people think but she was stunning mate lol. I dont think i could wear them baggy bottoms would feel a bit gay :whistling: :lol: Missus wont let me buy expensive clothes at minute coz she knows ill not be this size for too much longer the way things are goin. I had 28 inch weist jeans with regualr fitt and now i cant get into them so have bought a load of 32s and get into them :confused1: i use belt would wouldnt actually need it. I dont want to go above a 32 waist if i can help it.

T shirts im buying cheap ones coz im out growing them. None of my old gym vests fit now either missus really does go mad :lol:

Im gonna try work out how to get vids on to hear off my camara and if i can id like some form checks so when time comes josh :thumbup1: I try concentrate on squats and my legs shake like fook when im doin them. It looks quite dangerous. Im not sure how far out my knees come tbh will keep and eye on that. I try keep my self straight and also try feel it if u no wot i mean. Been trying to feel all exercises more tbh. I like doin stuff strict and mayb thats why my weights havnt gone up as much as they could have done. All my lifting is done with decent form or at least slow staedy reps and sometimes i hold it and release slow back down so i feel it on way down with stuff like bicep curls. Now im going off on one so ill shut up 

Think thats it for now :lol:


----------



## joeyh1485

Looks like things are all going well mate keep up the good work

Oh an nice leg workout btw


----------



## leafman

joeyh1485 said:


> Looks like things are all going well mate keep up the good work
> 
> Oh an nice leg workout btw


Cheers joey.

I am gonna try calculate my cals up for today just to see round about how many im havin a day. Could get bored and lose interset in doin so but will try me best. I cant find a simple calculator for finding out nutritional value of things. I mean certain stuff it dont say whats in it.

So far iv found out that the shakes i have are 904 cals per shake without including the full fat milk. Iv had about 1400 cals already. Ill see if i can be bothered to do it all day.

Got training soon once the missus gets her **** out of bed. She is having a lie in since its her birthday :lol: So i have had to feed pups and my child this morning along with make a birthday card for her from shauna coz i forgot to get one :whistling:

Just want to get to gym. Deadlift day :thumb: update later


----------



## Joshua

> I am gonna try calculate my cals up for today just to see round about how many im havin a day. Could get bored and lose interset in doin so but will try me best. I can't find a simple calculator for finding out nutritional value of things. I mean certain stuff it dont say whats in it.


 Calorie Count or if they don't have the food you want you can try Fitday.

If you are calculating cals, it may be worth adding up your grams of protein, carbs and fat while you are at it.



> Just want to get to gym. Deadlift day


Go get 'em tiger!

J


----------



## leafman

Thanks josh just saved that in favorites. I had one before converter thing but lost it when pc was re started and whiped. Off out for meal with missus and little lass in half hour but just wanted to mention sommat.

Jw has inspired me to work out my cals for a day just to see were about i am ish. Today aint been the best day to do it on but im interested to know how many calories im having on bad days like today were im busy.

So far... (and i eat more on a night.)

2216 cals. 97g protein 141.5g carbs 67g fat

I have another 1000 cal shake later tonight plus another couple of meals yet so god knows were this is gonna end up :lol: Hopefully im eating enougth to get massive we will see. Its intersesting the fact joe dont eat mush really and keeps and maintains his size when he is clearly a ecto.

It gives me hope yet :lol: I know i could never eat chicken and rice a few times a day. Its just fact. I dont like plain stuff, i like proper boro food like beans on toast and cheese on toast and spaggetti and fried eggs and chips or fish fingers chips and beans. You know what i mean. Normal food.

Sooo the question is can you get massive eating basicly what you want? hmmmmm well we will see i suppose :lol: right my ramblings are over now just my head is always thinking on ways to get big but also be able to do it realisticly. Yea i cant spell for sh1t :tongue:

Byeeeeeeeeee of for a meal hmm wonder if ill be able to calculate what i have when i get back. Nice one for them links josh. And you see i did do protein and carbs and fats :thumbup1: Only gonna do it now and then thow. Just make sure im eating enougth. 

Thanks to everyone looking in.


----------



## joeyh1485

Mate that sort of food is great for a cheat meal or to bump up cals...............however if you want to look normal then you can eat normal food but I personaly DONT want to look normal so I eat accordingly  just add loads of spices and/or sauce and eat it mate

If you want to be big you've got to eat big :beer: :rockon:

Great choice to add up cals/marco's mate when I first did it I realized how little I was actualy eating


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Hahaha see jem im not only one. Us skinny guys have adapted to live life hiding body parts :lol: Old behaviours and all that carry on :thumbup1:
> 
> I used to wear wooly jumpers in the summer and never wore shorts lol. This summer ill wear shorts hopefully if not then ill wear no top  Tell u wot jem ill get a pic of my skinny little sparra legs up sometime :thumb:
> 
> If you post a pic of yours :tongue:


DEAL THAT IS SO A DEAL LEAF !!! LMFAO X

EDIT: HAD TO JUST CHECK YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT ME GETTING ME LEGS OUT ?????? :lol:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Cheers joey.
> 
> Got training soon once the missus gets her **** out of bed.
> 
> *Take that comment back leaf - it is a child bearing ass !! pmsl ......I will not have you calling her names now !!!! the mother of your children ...*
> 
> She is having a lie in since its her birthday :lol: So i have had to feed pups and my child this morning along with make a birthday card for her from shauna coz i forgot to get one :whistling: *Make sure there is plenty of dosh in the card then and you may just be saved - £200 is acceptable if you are skint *
> 
> Just want to get to gym. Deadlift day :thumb: update later


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> DEAL THAT IS SO A DEAL LEAF !!! LMFAO X
> 
> EDIT: HAD TO JUST CHECK YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT ME GETTING ME LEGS OUT ?????? :lol:


Hahaha well go for it feel free to post up ur pic :whistling: :thumb: Ill honour my side of it :innocent:

and i just took her for a meal the missus, so you see i treat her like a queen  plus i even had the little one make a card for her oldest trick in book i do it every year :lol:

Im giving her a hundred quid not 2 hundered lol to do what she wants with, what u think i am made of money :laugh: Shes off out tomoz night not sure why, i couldnt really go out and not drink again was sh1t last time.

Anyway leg shot for the lads :tongue: :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Right calories and stuff have been added up today for first time in my life just to get rought idea of what im having. I have no idea what i should be aiming for or my BMI or what ever it is as i dont know how to do it lol.

Right so far ive had (this is before my shake and bannana before bed tonight)

Calories .. 3927

protein... 212.3

carbs....391.3

fats....108

Thats what iv had today and to be fair i aint eaten well this is what id call a bad day lol. Half of these hav been shakes to tell truth but also includes chicken mash veg bannanassausage rolls lol.

I have a 800 cal shake before bed and a bannana (wich is 100cals) so that is to be added on. Any thoughts? what needs to change or out like that josh mayb? Anyway like i say my solid food intake is normally better than it has been today so i reckon i could be hitting close to 6000 on a good day lmao sounds weird but must be about right on good days. Im nearly at 5000 today by time im finished. It really is these mass gainers i use that help bump up cals thow. I have too types. One from bodytronics one from some window licker place err critical mass but is very high in protein 52 grams per serving. He told me it was high anyway :lol: Right also i didnt go to gym to doback today but am goin in morning. Was missus b day so been busy ish.

Thats it bye 

edited off to bed now ive had (this is first time iv worked it out so not sure how accurate it is)

cals... 4914

protein... 288.3

carbs... 561

fats... 135.

My shakes are 987 cals per shake. the ones i have now. 2 scoops of critical mass,1 scoop of body tronics,1 scoop of malto and i use full fat milk. I think i have done it right but i really am thick as sh1t at certain things lol.


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Hahaha well go for it feel free to post up ur pic :whistling: :thumb: Ill honour my side of it :innocent:
> 
> *Doing it tonight just to prove the point *
> 
> and i just took her for a meal the missus,
> 
> *so long as not fast food outlet will let you off ok? *
> 
> so you see i treat her like a queen  plus i even had the little one make a card for her oldest trick in book i do it every year :lol:
> 
> *ignoring this ! *
> 
> Im giving her a hundred quid not 2 hundered lol to do what she wants with, what u think i am made of money :laugh:
> 
> *um no a loving and appreciative hubbie *Shes off out tomoz night not sure why,
> 
> *cannot think * :whistling: * .....*
> 
> i couldnt really go out and not drink again was sh1t last time.
> 
> Anyway leg shot for the lads :tongue: :thumbup1:


*errrrrr nope ...chicken legs for swapsie *


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Right calories and stuff have been added up today for first time in my life just to get rought idea of what im having. I have no idea what i should be aiming for or my BMI or what ever it is as i dont know how to do it lol.
> 
> Right so far ive had (this is before my shake and bannana before bed tonight)
> 
> Calories .. 3927
> 
> protein... 212.3
> 
> carbs....391.3
> 
> fats....108
> 
> Thats what iv had today and to be fair i aint eaten well this is what id call a bad day lol. Half of these hav been shakes to tell truth but also includes chicken mash veg bannanassausage rolls lol.
> 
> I have a 800 cal shake before bed and a bannana (wich is 100cals) so that is to be added on. Any thoughts? what needs to change or out like that josh mayb? Anyway like i say my solid food intake is normally better than it has been today so i reckon i could be hitting close to 6000 on a good day lmao sounds weird but must be about right on good days. Im nearly at 5000 today by time im finished. It really is these mass gainers i use that help bump up cals thow. I have too types. One from bodytronics one from some window licker place err critical mass but is very high in protein 52 grams per serving. He told me it was high anyway :lol: Right also i didnt go to gym to doback today but am goin in morning. Was missus b day so been busy ish.
> 
> Thats it bye
> 
> edited off to bed now ive had (this is first time iv worked it out so not sure how accurate it is)
> 
> cals... 4914
> 
> protein... 288.3
> 
> carbs... 561
> 
> fats... 135.
> 
> My shakes are 987 cals per shake. the ones i have now. 2 scoops of critical mass,1 scoop of body tronics,1 scoop of malto and i use full fat milk. I think i have done it right but i really am thick as sh1t at certain things lol.


*use fitday.com or co.uk - does all the hard work for you inclu BMI if you need it !*


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> *use fitday.com or co.uk - does all the hard work for you inclu BMI if you need it !*


Ive been using errr calorie count the one josh posted up i can use that one fitday one confuses me im really stupid lol. Im not interested in my BMI for now really cant be bothered to work it out even just goin on and trying to find how to do it and stuff lol. I am gonna count my totally calories from now on everyday more or less then if im less than 4000 come night time ill force what i need to go over that :lol:

Protein im just making sure i get plenty cant be bothered adding it all up again everyday and i know im getting enougth carbs.

Thanks gem since im all lonesome tonight i might have a look at the Bmi thing lol.

Bring on the UFC Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr thats it im gonna go fling my little one about a bit and make meself feel big and strong :lol: Love a good fight me and matt hughes and serra is gonna be soooooo good about time lol. 

Ive only had 1939 cals so far today lol. But its early yet lol. I have another 1000 cal shake later and also a tin of tuna and some ready brek and god knows what else to add in yet lol. I might try hitting sommat daft like 6000 cals a day to see what happens lol. Ohh but i remeber shakes ont make u big do they lol. Or do they hmmmm ?? anyone lol


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Ive been using errr calorie count the one josh posted up i can use that one fitday one confuses me im really stupid lol. Im not interested in my BMI for now really cant be bothered to work it out even just goin on and trying to find how to do it and stuff lol. I am gonna count my totally calories from now on everyday more or less then if im less than 4000 come night time ill force what i need to go over that :lol:
> 
> Protein im just making sure i get plenty cant be bothered adding it all up again everyday and i know im getting enougth carbs.
> 
> Thanks gem since im all lonesome tonight i might have a look at the Bmi thing lol.
> 
> Bring on the UFC Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr thats it im gonna go fling my little one about a bit and make meself feel big and strong :lol: Love a good fight me and matt hughes and serra is gonna be soooooo good about time lol.


mmmmmmmm whatever leaf !


----------



## leafman

Jem why arnt u on my face book so i can abuse u on there aswell? and were is my leg shot :lol:ill put mine up straight after you pwomise  :innocent: :cool2:

im all giddy for these fights coming up tonight really do feel like a giddy kid might have a couple of hours so i dont get tired lol.

gonna go take a peek at ur journal now only prob is u do about 3 or 4 pages everyday (miss popular) and means having to read it all to catch up :lol: Really am that lazy but for u then it aint a problem lol. My missus was proper laughting when u said i had to take that lazy **** comment back pmsl. She is a lazy **** thow but she is pregnant so suppose she has excuse right im off bye see ur making me fill my journal with balls or is that what it all is anyway


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Jem why arnt u on my face book so i can abuse u on there aswell? and were is my leg shot :lol:ill put mine up straight after you pwomise  :innocent: :cool2:
> 
> im all giddy for these fights coming up tonight really do feel like a giddy kid might have a couple of hours so i dont get tired lol.
> 
> gonna go take a peek at ur journal now only prob is u do about 3 or 4 pages everyday (miss popular) and means having to read it all to catch up :lol: Really am that lazy but for u then it aint a problem lol. My missus was proper laughting when u said i had to take that lazy **** comment back pmsl. She is a lazy **** thow but she is pregnant so suppose she has excuse right im off bye see ur making me fill my journal with balls or is that what it all is anyway


I suppose she has to laugh putting up with you .....poor hard done by girl ! & your offspring as well

Well here chicken legs - are legs ....are you ready [i hasten to add these are not kinky high heels shots ....they are training pics ...]...you ready? - erm but where are yours ????


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> I suppose she has to laugh putting up with you .....poor hard done by girl ! & your offspring as well
> 
> Well here chicken legs - are legs ....are you ready [i hasten to add these are not kinky high heels shots ....they are training pics ...]...you ready? - erm but where are yours ????


Mine are here waiting but mine are also not exactly good shots lol


----------



## leafman

This is what i used to be like this is a new pick and wernt already in this journal :whistling:










Sorry about the tag lol


----------



## leafman

I promise ill get a new pic when u put urs up haha coz that is like 8 year old lol


----------



## Jem

pmsl re the tag - you bad lad ..........look at the feet !!!!! mahoosive - what size are they ????? ok deal ...here is mine


----------



## Judas

leaf mine were skinnier, and they still are! ****ing hate my skinny legs.


----------



## noturbo

Judas said:


> leaf mine were skinnier, and they still are! ****ing hate my skinny legs.


Mine too, niceone for postin up dude!!


----------



## leafman

Jem....Im a size seven and a small one at that :lol: i think they look a bit mucky there aswell :lol: i think it is just the crappy picture it was took on a quid camara id only been out 2 days from a little stint in casington yoi. My younger days come to think of it that was near ten year ago now lol but trust me my legs didnt change much hahaha. Ill be putting some leg pics up soon to comapare back to in future. There is some more in this journal somewere but cant be @rsed tryin to find em there just the same as that haha even thow they rbit bigger now coz my jeans are tight on my legs now when i put them on.

Your legs are nice thought u might have let me see a bit more of them thow :whistling: Nice calfs :thumbup1: :laugh: but u have long legs missy and im sure u have cut me short there its best when u can see all the way up when u were sommat like errr let me think a thong or sommat  :lol: Worth a try 

U really do have nice calfs giz em :laugh:


----------



## leafman

Judas said:


> leaf mine were skinnier, and they still are! ****ing hate my skinny legs.


hey were u been been hiding judas? good to see u buddy well sort of see u how things? and yea my legs are bit better than that now lol not great deal thow lol.



noturbo said:


> Mine too, niceone for postin up dude!!


cheers mate it was already in my journal that pic :whistling: Just sort of conned a leg shot from jem :lol: :whistling: Only jkin jem im gonna get u a special picture pwomise :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## noturbo

leafman said:


> hey were u been been hiding judas? good to see u buddy well sort of see u how things? and yea my legs are bit better than that now lol not great deal thow lol.
> 
> cheers mate it was already in my journal that pic :whistling: *Just sort of conned a leg shot from jem* :lol: :whistling: Only jkin jem im gonna get u a special picture pwomise :lol: :thumbup1:


Leafies got skills :thumbup1:

:lol:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Im a size seven and a small one at that :lol: i think they look a bit mucky there aswell :lol: i think it is just the crappy picture it was took on a quid camara id only been out 2 days from a little stint in casington yoi. My younger days come to think of it that was near ten year ago now lol but trust me my legs didnt change much hahaha. Ill be putting some leg pics up soon to comapare back to in future. There is some more in this journal somewere but cant be @rsed tryin to find em there just the same as that haha even thow they rbit bigger now coz my jeans are tight on my legs now when i put them on.
> 
> Your legs are nice thought u might have let me see a bit more of them thow :whistling: Nice calfs :thumbup1: :laugh: but u have long legs missy and im sure u have cut me short there its best when u can see all the way up when u were sommat like errr let me think a thong or sommat  :lol: Worth a try
> 
> U really do have nice calfs giz em :laugh:


I would never smut your journal up like that Leaf - this is a serious training tool ! ....& its about you not me

& you should not be worried about them anyway [your feet yes....] get them out and be proud they will be massive [well bigger anyway..] so long as you keep going with the bulking, squats and deads x


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> I would never smut your journal up like that Leaf - this is a serious training tool ! ....& its about you not me
> 
> & you should not be worried about them anyway [your feet yes....] get them out and be proud they will be massive [well bigger anyway..] so long as you keep going with the bulking, squats and deads x


Thats right i swear i feel like all i would nedd to do are them excercisesu have said lol. Squats and deads are the way forward. Done deads today but cant be bothered posting it up wernt nowt special normal session. Will put bit more into it next week and try get a pb with deads.

Hey my journal is for anything when i see a girl with better legs than me then it makes me NEED to have better legs :lol: Im still waiting for some updates on ur tanning sessions with that stuff :whistling:

Cheers jem


----------



## dmcc

Want a photo of my legs? :lol:


----------



## leafman

dmcc said:


> Want a photo of my legs? :lol:


You cant come on here and not put a pic up now darren  That can only make me need bigger stronger legs to haha. Bet u have tree trunks pmsl. Come on them get them out and make sure i can see ur thong darren show jem how its done :whistling:


----------



## leafman

noturbo said:


> Leafies got skills :thumbup1:
> 
> :lol:


Hahaha well she got legs worth showing off :lol:


----------



## dmcc

Don't have a thong! And my leg pic is on another PC so can't do it tonight...


----------



## leafman

dmcc said:


> Don't have a thong! And my leg pic is on another PC so can't do it tonight...


Hahaha come on darren i didnt think u had a thong lol well ok i might have done :whistling: No worries big man but ur word is ur word i need some motivation :lol: Ill look forward to seeing aleg shot in the near future :thumb: And u no im sooo fooking jealous that joe is doin form checks and making u feel pain in the gym dont you? :lol: Your gonna be a beast matey me thinks 

Good luck for monday :thumb:

And come on MAtt hughes grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rip his ears offffff cant wait satanta 3 oclock if anyone cares and sees this lol well 2 oclock it starts early hours. Might get a couple of hours kip now so im nice and livly so i can do some bruce lee moves while watching it :lol: Hmm that reminds me were is my rambo band....


----------



## leafman

Walked into my hall and two of the pups had escaped and crashed out with bison in the hall way. Bison aint there dad and is scared of them lol he is scared of standing on them and also he growled at one when it tried to suckle his widgy 



Two of the little devils. They aint funny and cute no more these pups. The mother dont clean up after them no more and they like to bite ur achilles heel. They also fight and growl and stuff haha. It is good watching them they are proper cheeky. One of them finds it amusing to p1ss on a certain ones head everytime he sleeps and he needs a p1ss haha. Straight up same pup p1sses on the smae one over and over lol.

Then there is 3 that fight and i mean fight lol. The two biggest and the bitch are in a constant battle. I can see the bitch co ing out on top if they were left together to form a pack. But it is good to watch them sorting orders out amongst themselves. Or mayb im just sad and am easily pleased.

Anyway just a quick pic now im off to sleep for two hours. 

By way walls hva been stripped to decorate once dogs are gone lol.


----------



## leafman

sorry about having to grab my nutts but was just a quick shot of my sparra legs.

I said id get one up so there it is. proper dodgy pic but i dont care.

will update tomoz


----------



## leafman

omfg if anyone can resize that pic ill give reps for life lmao. Cant believe i have a pic up and a massive pic at that of me grabbing my hairy balls :lol:

Told u id get u a special pic jem lmfao missus is laugthing like fook and i know she knows how to resize it but she sys she doesnt :cursing: not now its on there already grrrrrrrrrrr.

Well **** it im off to bed if the pic had been normal size it wouldnt have been that bad


----------



## noturbo

hope this works leafy :thumbup1:


----------



## GREG KUZ

may sound stupid mate just eat loads of eggs and cheese lol. When i started training at 15 , i went from 11 stone to 16 stone in 6 months by just eating eating eating. i used to eat so much id feel sick all day . but worked for me!


----------



## Inggasson

Excellent definition in your legs, and some quality mass coming through. Further along than mine!


----------



## leafman

Inggasson said:


> Excellent definition in your legs, and some quality mass coming through. Further along than mine!


Thanks mate tbh i think definition is due to fact im really skinny. They are getting wider thow coz clothes aare tight especially jeans. Gotta but new clothes soon but not sure how long they will last due to me wanting to be quite big lol. Thanks for dropping by will check ur journal soon i have actually been reading it just dont say out lol.

Thanks again means a lot mate :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

noturbo said:


> hope this works leafy :thumbup1:


reps for life buddy lol shame you couldnt get rid of the big nutt grabbing shot :lol: sh1t i hate that pic but shows legs ok.

Thanks buddy appretiated


----------



## leafman

GREG KUZ said:


> may sound stupid mate just eat loads of eggs and cheese lol. When i started training at 15 , i went from 11 stone to 16 stone in 6 months by just eating eating eating. i used to eat so much id feel sick all day . but worked for me!


Its not stupid mate and i realise eating is the key and being consistent with it :thumbup1: Its just eating all these eggs and cheese that is the problem mate but i try i realy do and have also force fed meself at some points but there is a limit to what im willing to do for the size i want lol.

Thanks mate all advice welcome


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> omfg if anyone can resize that pic ill give reps for life lmao. Cant believe i have a pic up and a massive pic at that of me grabbing my hairy balls :lol:
> 
> Told u id get u a special pic jem lmfao missus is laugthing like fook and i know she knows how to resize it but she sys she doesnt :cursing: not now its on there already grrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> Well **** it im off to bed if the pic had been normal size it wouldnt have been that bad


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: LMFAO - ha Leaf what a funny pic - it will not work ye nah - I am not posting up a similar pic ye plum !!!! hahaha - erm nics definition though Leafster x


----------



## leafman

what so no pic of u in a little micro thong ? dam my plan failed :tongue: Ok ill take ur calf shot, as it was a calf shot not leg shot :whistling: but its ok if u dernt put up a decent photo i understand u DERNT :whistling: it dont make u weak or owt or a let down :whistling:

Thanks for dropping by thow :lol:

how about some chest shots then :confused1:

right my next post could be a giant pair of legs or a tiny pair of legs as i am practicing resizein pics lol. Knowing me it could be either :laugh:


----------



## leafman

did it work lol

lmfao anyone know what % is the right one for re sizing pics


----------



## leafman

This could be another massive pic lol

ha right sorry about the picture meaning nothing lol but new up date..

I can now resize pics from my camara lol

ohhh and the dodgy dog pup that shaked like a alcos hand is well now and walks totally normall. Not sure what was wrong with him but he is ok now. Very very slight shake but i aint seen it once today. I think he has just been weaker than others on back legs and has took time to get used to it. He dont cry when he sh1ts or out so he seems fixed. Vet said it may have just been trapped nerve.


----------



## noturbo

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dude you crack me up lol

I used 25% from that 1st leg pic I think

Good to hear the pup is getting stronger too!!!!!


----------



## joeyh1485

Awesome definition in them quads mate! They look a lot bigger from the last pics you posted well done and I told you it won't be long before you have tree trunks LOL


----------



## leafman

noturbo said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dude you crack me up lol
> 
> I used 25% from that 1st leg pic I think
> 
> Good to hear the pup is getting stronger too!!!!!


lol yea im sure i used 25 for the tiny one but iv realised i dont need to resize it, all i got to do is save it onto a file by using paint and it does it itself so sorted from now on :thumbup1: :lol: Im thick as fook mate didnt have a mobile till 2005 :lol: and now i would not earn a living without one lol.



joeyh1485 said:


> Awesome definition in them quads mate! They look a lot bigger from the last pics you posted well done and I told you it won't be long before you have tree trunks LOL


Hahaha cheers joey not quite tree trunks but they are growing mate im gonna get some photos up soon mayb another week. some update photos. Thing is thow i dont feel as thow iv grown since last lot and i dernt weigh meself coz i havnt in a few days and have no idea how heavy i am. Not had a great last few days but might weigh meself in morning. think ill still be around the 10 8 mark ish. Hope so at least. Bit of luck i might have hit a grow period and shot up a bit :lol:

Cheers for poppin in buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> what so no pic of u in a little micro thong ? dam my plan failed :tongue: Ok ill take ur calf shot, as it was a calf shot not leg shot :whistling: but its ok if u dernt put up a decent photo i understand u DERNT :whistling: it dont make u weak or owt or a let down :whistling:
> 
> Thanks for dropping by thow :lol:
> 
> how about some chest shots then :confused1:
> 
> right my next post could be a giant pair of legs or a tiny pair of legs as i am practicing resizein pics lol. Knowing me it could be either :laugh:


Your plan to be fair - was a bit transparent but here is a leg shot anyway ......better than me chest to be honest ...but as you can see lots of work needs to be done to get up to scratch with hamster !!!



:whistling:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Your plan to be fair - was a bit transparent but here is a leg shot anyway ......better than me chest to be honest ...but as you can see lots of work needs to be done to get up to scratch with hamster !!!
> 
> View attachment 26460
> 
> 
> :whistling:


Wtf you call that :confused1: :lol: If them are ur legs u could have done urself a better shot ffs :whistling:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Wtf you call that :confused1: :lol: If them are ur legs u could have done urself a better shot ffs :whistling:


Ok here is a real one just for you bruv



And at 2 I am off to the gym to train pictured leggies !


----------



## leafman

I gotta say im impressed lol. Seriously (for a change) u got nice legs for a sister and if u wernt my sister id do some drooling signs and stuff :whistling:

Thats more like it :thumb:

Ill push my luck for chest shot some other time :lol: That has satisfied me for now :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Quick update went to gym and it was shut :cursing: was being re painted so totall waist of time.

I got home and was short of time after messing about as i walked to gym feeling all healthy :cursing: all way there and back for no ****ing reason.

Anyway done a quick few sets in kitchen as i was gonna do back and had my bar set up in kitchen soooo...

I done

3 warm up sets deadlift

50kx8

50kx8

60kx8

5 working sets

90kx5

100kx5

110kx4

120kx1 pb

1110x3

5 sets of SLDL

60x5

70kx5

80kx5

90kx3 pb

80kx5

then i finished with some bent over rows.

plan was 5 sets but only done 3 I had to get ready and showered to go out shopping.

50kx5

50kx5

60x5 were bit poor form it felt this last set but lower back was fried. Done all this quick time.

Thats it

im resting all week till saturday when gym opens again. I might have a little workout in between now and then but am not too bothered just wanna get eating loads and now iv been shopping and re stocked up next few days should be good. My food bill has went up by loads so im eating way more than i used to.

Thats it prob wont be on here much this week but i got some pics today so ill put them up at some point.


----------



## noturbo

Nice work mate, good pb's :thumb:

:rockon:


----------



## Joshua

> I got home and was short of time after messing about as I walked to gym feeling all healthy all way there and back for no ****ing reason.


Think of it as some bonus cardio leaf!

J


----------



## joeyh1485

Well done on the pbs mate you seem to be hitting them for fun now

A rest and food will do you good mate and I look forward to seeing how far you've come on your progress pics


----------



## leafman

Josh.... yea i know but cardio is for people who have muscle aint it lol, i get enougth walking dogs and working a sweat up on a night if u catch me drift ha. Well ok not quite so much now grrrrr.

Joey... yea cheers mate gonna put 2 pics up now from in middle of my little session yesterday. Sorry about the gay gloves i got on but there a nightmare to take off and get back on lol.

I dont think there has been any change since last time tbh but ill put these up then ill wait till im well over 11 stone to update again hope this works and they aint massive


----------



## leafman

Only thing i notice is my lats are just starting to grow a lil bit. On back pose i can see them when before i couldnt lol. Only bit yea i know lol.


----------



## pastanchicken

looking good pal :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

pastanchicken said:


> looking good pal :thumbup1:


Thanks mate growth as slowed now thow i think lol. I cant see much difference as said from last time but i said id put pics up to follow progress and that also goes for lack of :lol:


----------



## noturbo

leafman said:


> *Only thing i notice is my lats* are just starting to grow a lil bit. On back pose i can see them when before i couldnt lol. Only bit yea i know lol.


You takin the **** mate????

Youve gained all over.... shoulders, arms, forarms, chest, lats its all growing really well mate! Looking much thicker and bulkier :thumbup1:

****ing awesome progress mate theres a massive difference, welldone

:rockon:


----------



## joeyh1485

Chest/delts/arms/lats all look bigger mate well done you are making great progress!


----------



## Joshua

> Youve gained all over.... shoulders, arms, forarms, chest, lats its all growing really well mate! Looking much thicker and bulkier


+1

Leaf mate - you are definitely looking chunkier all over. Keep it up!

J


----------



## leafman

noturbo said:


> You takin the **** mate????
> 
> Youve gained all over.... shoulders, arms, forarms, chest, lats its all growing really well mate! Looking much thicker and bulkier :thumbup1:
> 
> ****ing awesome progress mate theres a massive difference, welldone
> 
> :rockon:


cheers mate it makes me happy that others can see some diff. I just mean from my last pics thow. Things aint too good on diet side of things at minute and i need to sort my head oput a bit. Im smoking too much it has gradually increased again and iv been up at 12 pm for 2 days in a row now instead of getting my **** up and eating. I feel skinny today but our lass says there is no difference :lol:

Thanks mate


----------



## leafman

joeyh1485 said:


> Chest/delts/arms/lats all look bigger mate well done you are making great progress!


Thanks joey im glad people think so, just to me i feel same as last pics tbh. But i need to get m y **** into gear again. Been getting lazy. Thanks 



Joshua said:


> +1
> 
> Leaf mate - you are definitely looking chunkier all over. Keep it up!
> 
> J


cheers josh as iv said dont feel much diff and untill im over 11 stone ill look at it as iv stalled a bit :lol: I just really wanna grow aand not waist time. Its sort of a challenge to see how long it is gonna take me lol. I just like having a goal to make me wanna go for it if that make sense. If i can get to 13 stone and keep the shape and body fat i have now id have put on nearly 5 stone lol. Lets see how long it takes. Its been 3 month ish and im half way there :lol:

What u reckon? bets anyone :lol: can it even be done :confused1: it just interests me now :lol:


----------



## Rocho

Hi mate am I right in thinking your from Leeds??

What gym do you train at?

The reason i ask is I saw someone who looked just like you today at the gym i train at??


----------



## leafman

Rocho said:


> Hi mate am I right in thinking your from Leeds??
> 
> What gym do you train at?
> 
> The reason i ask is I saw someone who looked just like you today at the gym i train at??


Ive not been to gym in a few days as its being painted. Do you train in halton moor? i train at the sports centre thing. Swimming pool and that there. Cnat wait to get back to gym on saturday.


----------



## PHHead

Again massive improvement mate in such a short space of time, keep it up and you'll hit your goals in no time!


----------



## Rocho

leafman said:


> Ive not been to gym in a few days as its being painted. Do you train in halton moor? i train at the sports centre thing. Swimming pool and that there. Cnat wait to get back to gym on saturday.


It wasnt you then!!

You have lookalikey in Morley then! :thumb:


----------



## Heineken

Mate well done, with all the negative talk of steroids and such you are a perfect example of how they can be used responsibly by a new trainer

You're making excellent progress, keep it up :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> I gotta say im impressed lol. Seriously (for a change) u got nice legs for a sister and if u wernt my sister id do some drooling signs and stuff :whistling:
> 
> Thats more like it :thumb:
> 
> Ill push my luck for chest shot some other time :lol: That has satisfied me for now :thumbup1:


U crack me up Leafster ! Glad you're happy - I think that was a respectable pic - dont be getting all kinky on me now :lol:

Judging by your new pics I think your chest is bigger than mine :bounce:You are looking a lot beefier bruv - I will be taking you up on the incest thing soon enough pmsl :thumb: Keep your pecker up and get looking after wifey - bunch of flowers for her tomorrow Leaf ? You will thank me for it :tongue:

Looking good babe

Emma x


----------



## leafman

PHHead said:


> Again massive improvement mate in such a short space of time, keep it up and you'll hit your goals in no time!


Thanks mate and glad you dropped by always welcome :thumbup1:



Rocho said:


> It wasnt you then!!
> 
> You have lookalikey in Morley then! :thumb:


what another 27 year old with skinny body and big head :lol: 



Heinkeken said:


> Mate well done, with all the negative talk of steroids and such you are a perfect example of how they can be used responsibly by a new trainer
> 
> You're making excellent progress, keep it up :thumbup1:


Thanks mate i appretiate that means lot. Truth is i take what i do serious and ill always try make most of anything i do. Im currently running 400mg of tri test a week and thats it. I was gonna run 800mg but feel now is not the time. I have a house full of pups and dogs and a pregnant woman :lol: I will be having a 10 week blast in the near future to try push me to 13 stone. Or least help me get there. I dont want to run high doses for too long but it will be quite high, well for me anyway. Ill let people know my plans when it is time. Im just getting everything ready and in place for the time.

It will be only 10 weeK because im gonna try and keep diet really good and the shorter i gotta do it for the better lol. I always try with my diet but i mean really really really try for ten week


----------



## dmcc

Leafy we never really see our own progress; I know that only too well. But I agree with what everyone here has said.

PS leg pic soon :lol:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> U crack me up Leafster ! Glad you're happy - I think that was a respectable pic - dont be getting all kinky on me now :lol:
> 
> Judging by your new pics I think your chest is bigger than mine :bounce:You are looking a lot beefier bruv - I will be taking you up on the incest thing soon enough pmsl :thumb: Keep your pecker up and get looking after wifey - bunch of flowers for her tomorrow Leaf ? You will thank me for it :tongue:
> 
> Looking good babe
> 
> Emma x


What u trying to say i know my gyno is bad but that was just nasty and below the belt :tongue: :lol:

Thanks hun means a lot and wifey is currently at KFC getting us all chicken  I do look after her and believe me when i say my pecker is always up :laugh:

SOOOOO how beefy do i need to be before u will lower urself to insest?? :lol: :tongue:

Ohhh and i dont have to buy flowers  Garden shot coming up soon enougth :thumb: Im a gardener you know they dont call me masterleafman for no reason you know flmao  Ill show you flowers :laugh:

Give me a day or so and ill show you flowers that will make you wet at the net hun :thumbup1:


----------



## YoungGun

Looking pretty good for 10/11 stone. :thumbup1:

Sorry i didnt see your weight and i'm not reading the whole thing:lol:


----------



## leafman

dmcc said:


> Leafy we never really see our own progress; I know that only too well. But I agree with what everyone here has said.
> 
> PS leg pic soon :lol:


Hmmm yea i have seen it in other journals were they dont think they have changed and they hav. I do no wot you mean so im not worrying too much. The thing is scales dont lie and there still stuck round the 10 8 mark. Saying that think i was about 10 3 last pics cant remember.

Thanks thow darren


----------



## leafman

YoungGun said:


> Looking pretty good for 10/11 stone. :thumbup1:
> 
> Sorry i didnt see your weight and i'm not reading the whole thing:lol:


hahaha i dont blame you mate lmao. Im 10 stone 8 ish at min. I started at 8 stone 4 lol. Yes i really was that skinny lol. First page has pic of me then.

Thanks for dropping by if u wanna know out just ask mate. Ill answer if i can :lol:

I wish 11 stone :whistling: next stop hopefully :thumb:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> What u trying to say i know my gyno is bad but that was just nasty and below the belt :tongue: :lol:
> 
> *pmsl* *ah you feckin know that's not what I meant you b*gger *
> 
> Thanks hun means a lot and wifey is currently at KFC getting us all chicken  I do look after her and believe me when i say my pecker is always up :laugh:* I believe you !!! *
> 
> SOOOOO how beefy do i need to be before u will lower urself to insest?? :lol: :tongue: *ha ha :banmsl *
> 
> Ohhh and i dont have to buy flowers  Garden shot coming up soon enougth :thumb: Im a gardener you know they dont call me masterleafman for no reason you know flmao  Ill show you flowers :laugh:
> 
> Give me a day or so and ill show you flowers that will make you wet at the net hun :thumbup1:


 *cannot wait to see pics of the garden ----coolio julio !!!* :beer:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> *cannot wait to see pics of the garden ----coolio julio !!!* :beer:


lmao i know u didnt mean that. And pics just for you coming soon :thumb: There nowt special by the way i might have over exagerated a bit :lol: With the whole wet at net talk and such :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> lmao i know u didnt mean that. And pics just for you coming soon :thumb: There nowt special by the way i might have over exagerated a bit :lol: With the whole wet at net talk and such :whistling: :laugh:


I quoted you - you cant take it back now you fecker - I dont want the photies in this thread neither - you have to start a new thread

GREENFINGERED LEAFY

Oooh I cant wait :rockon:


----------



## glasgow_mm

nice transformation mate sitting at same weight as me looking alot more lean than i do what sort cardio are you doing?


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> I quoted you - you cant take it back now you fecker - I dont want the photies in this thread neither - you have to start a new thread
> 
> GREENFINGERED LEAFY
> 
> Oooh I cant wait :rockon:


hahaha no way i dont start threads lol especially for my plants and flowers lol. This is a bodybuilding site not a issue or garden weekly :lol:

Here or no were lol plus i know all the lads cant wait to see them now. Lovly flowers and things lol. Might even get a few suporises in there of u jem :wink:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> hahaha no way i dont start threads lol especially for my plants and flowers lol. This is a bodybuilding site not a issue or garden weekly :lol:
> 
> Here or no were lol plus i know all the lads cant wait to see them now. Lovly flowers and things lol. Might even get a few suporises in there of u jem :wink:


Not showing you my lady garden Leaf :cursing: pmsl


----------



## leafman

glasgow_mm said:


> nice transformation mate sitting at same weight as me looking alot more lean than i do what sort cardio are you doing?


Just walk with dogs and fukc like a dog on heat mate. But the sex is starting to slow now :lol: missus hips are bit worse for ware :lol: so just dog walking now lol. I dont really do cardio tbh. If i ran from here to shop id be fooked tbh. And its only over road more or less.

Jem was gonna take me for a cardio session but not sure what she has in mind :whistling: ok ok i lie she isnt, it was a joke before people get the wrong idea  Im just sat eating my greasy chicken from Kfc :thumbup1: awesome.

It would be hard for me to get fat mate. I can eat pretty much what i like and stay about what i am now. leafy says dribbling greease from his chin and looking at his choc pudding and custard for after :lol:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Not showing you my lady garden Leaf :cursing: pmsl


hahaha why not :confused1: I thought thats how me and u got down thow? bro and sis and all that carry on lol.

No u post a pic of ur errrr **** or ur chest or at least sommat worth my time :laugh: and ill post a pic of all my flowers i have in all my gardens including a treat that u will have to spot urself :thumbup1: A perfect form of nature being grew from the bowls of the earth :lol: IS that how you spell bowls? not like a bowl of cerial like the bowls in ur body lol. :confused1:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Just walk with dogs and fukc like a dog on heat mate. But the sex is starting to slow now :lol: missus hips are bit worse for ware :lol: so just dog walking now lol. I dont really do cardio tbh. If i ran from here to shop id be fooked tbh. And its only over road more or less.
> 
> Jem was gonna take me for a cardio session but not sure what she has in mind :whistling: ok ok i lie she isnt, it was a joke before people get the wrong idea  Im just sat eating my greasy chicken from Kfc :thumbup1: awesome.
> 
> *you little fecker - ha I would beast you leaf !!!*
> 
> It would be hard for me to get fat mate. I can eat pretty much what i like and stay about what i am now. leafy says dribbling greease from his chin and looking at his choc pudding and custard for after :lol:





leafman said:


> hahaha why not :confused1: I thought thats how me and u got down thow? bro and sis and all that carry on lol.
> 
> No u post a pic of ur errrr **** or ur chest or at least sommat worth my time :laugh: and ill post a pic of all my flowers i have in all my gardens including a treat that u will have to spot urself :thumbup1: A perfect form of nature being grew from the bowls of the earth :lol: IS that how you spell bowls? not like a bowl of cerial like the bowls in ur body lol. :confused1:


*Em no - It is 'Bowels' - haha *

*Dont worry about the spelling leaf we **usually **know what you mean *

*A treat in the garden ??* :confused1: * now I am confused ....oh eagerly anticipating this garden now - Alan Titchmarsh eat your heart out ...*

*Swappsie on the pics ? Ha this is getting to be a regular thing !*


----------



## PHHead

leafman said:


> Thanks mate and glad you dropped by always welcome :thumbup1:
> 
> No probs mate.............just had to ask though as I've not read this thread all the way through, am I missing something or is Gem not really your sister lol???


----------



## Nemises

I dont think leaf grows the lagal flowers lmao


----------



## leafman

PHHead said:


> no mate she aint lol. She is just a tramp i come across in street and kicked then felt sorry for then.. well long story mate :whistling: :lol:
> 
> leafy gets ready to hide :lol:


----------



## YoungGun

PMSL i see Nemesis edited his post:lol:

Some nice growing if that was your garden Leafman:thumbup1:


----------



## Nemises

YoungGun said:


> PMSL i see Nemesis edited his post:lol:
> 
> Some nice growing if that was your garden Leafman:thumbup1:


it was to big lol. It wasnt really his garden lmao.


----------



## leafman

nemises_gendo said:


> I dont think leaf grows the lagal flowers lmao


thats a nice bud there mate, but if im to provide shots like that then id have to wait till i visit freinds :whistling:

You are however on right track pmsl. Its just not that time of year  meaning flowering :tongue:

Talking about ganja wich is a topic close to my heart lol, my wife abusing ex mate from next door got caught with 16 plants in flower and about 16 in veg when police came to get him for doing a Ike Turner on her @rse :lol:

She got him good lol and what happened... he got a telling off lol and was told it wernt professional enougth to warrent jail lol, even thow it was still a good few grands worth of smoke lol. If it had been me id have got a 6 stretch or sommat pmsl. Totally off topic but there u go lol.

That bud has nowt on my gardening skills :lol:

But seriously i do have mate growers, but not quite me :tongue:


----------



## Jem




----------



## leafman

YoungGun said:


> PMSL i see Nemesis edited his post:lol:
> 
> Some nice growing if that was your garden Leafman:thumbup1:





nemises_gendo said:


> it was to big lol. It wasnt really his garden lmao.


haha have i missed sommat :lol:

No mate my garden will feel worth less now :lol: I was meaning like flowers and gay stuff like climers and things pmsl. I literally meant my back garden lmao. :lol:


----------



## leafman




----------



## noturbo

leafman said:


> thats a nice bud there mate, but if im to provide shots like that then id have to wait till i visit freinds :whistling:
> 
> You are *however on right track pmsl. Its just not that time of year*  meaning flowering :tongue:
> 
> Talking about ganja wich is a topic close to my heart lol, my wife abusing ex mate from next door got caught with 16 plants in flower and about 16 in veg when police came to get him for doing a Ike Turner on her @rse :lol:
> 
> She got him good lol and what happened... he got a telling off lol and was told it wernt professional enougth to warrent jail lol, even thow it was still a good few grands worth of smoke lol. If it had been me id have got a 6 stretch or sommat pmsl. Totally off topic but there u go lol.
> 
> That bud has nowt on my gardening skills :lol:
> 
> But seriously i do have mate growers, but not quite me :tongue:


In that case just use your bedroom cupboard :whistling: lol

That main bud in the middle was the size of a 2ltr coke bottle only longer at the time of harvest...... or so i'm told hahaha


----------



## Beklet

leafman said:


> Ohhh and i dont have to buy flowers  Garden shot coming up soon enougth :thumb: Im a gardener you know they dont call me masterleafman for no reason you know flmao  Ill show you flowers :laugh:
> 
> Give me a day or so and ill show you flowers that will make you wet at the net hun :thumbup1:


Oooh.....have an allotment that needs digging if you're up for some cardio....is mainly lovely lush lawn right now PMSL :lol:


----------



## leafman

Noturbo.... Nice plant buddy :thumbup1: Were is the rest tho :tongue: Small and in numbers is the way forward buddy :thumbup1: :lol: Strain?????


----------



## leafman

Beklet said:


> Oooh.....have an allotment that needs digging if you're up for some cardio....is mainly lovely lush lawn right now PMSL :lol:


 :cursing: i cant get a alotment i think the people who own them dont like me and i have no way of putting my name down on council lists as i sort of dont exist much :lol: Looking at the pics everyone is posting on my thread you would think id just fill it with ganja plants anyway  This is not true, pics of my garden to come soon :thumbup1:

Even thow it aint as exciting as the pics on previous pages :lol:

I will show pics of my rubarb,mint, rasberrys, strawberrys, blackberrys,grape and much much more but when they have produced the fruit of this earth for me. Nooo thing is im just a starver who dont want to pay for all these things in the summer. Bit early in year for pics yet tbh.

And digging my pond was bad enougth (ok not quite a pond it is a big ditch in ground at min) never mind digging ground for someone else :lol: I can be kind, but i would demand sexuall favours of some sort for that kind of work :tongue: Cardio :lol: i dont need cardio i need fat and muscles :thumb:

Thanks for droppin by rant over


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Oooh.....have an allotment that needs digging if you're up for some cardio....is mainly lovely lush lawn right now PMSL :lol:


pmsl see I told you this would be a thriving little thread if you were to post a seperate one up !!! Beks needs help - I am sure others could do with your digging power too - - new vocation Leaf

This garden is sounding better and better by the minute - a pond as well :lol: :rockon:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> pmsl see I told you this would be a thriving little thread if you were to post a seperate one up !!! Beks needs help - I am sure others could do with your digging power too - - new vocation Leaf
> 
> This garden is sounding better and better by the minute - a pond as well :lol: :rockon:


And a avary (cant spell thing to keep a owl in lol) and a greenhouse and dog kennels and swings :lol: ohh and dont forget wonky fences with posts put in, in the snow so they didnt quite set right :whistling:

Hahaha Why would i post a new thread??? then my plan to lure all the girls from ukm into my journal would be all for no reason :lol: :lol:

I can but try. :lol: Only messing 

ish


----------



## noturbo

leafman said:


> Noturbo.... Nice plant buddy :thumbup1: Were is the rest tho :tongue: Small and in numbers is the way forward buddy :thumbup1: :lol: Strain?????


it's called "Big Bang" from the greenhouse seed company. Really heavy yielder and easy as hell to grow, really forgiving in soil! Infact I reckon it would do well being grown as you said loads of small ones, hmmmmmm :laugh:


----------



## leafman

noturbo said:


> it's called "Big Bang" from the greenhouse seed company. Really heavy yielder and easy as hell to grow, really forgiving in soil! Infact I reckon it would do well being grown as you said loads of small ones, hmmmmmm :laugh:


lmao. Dutch passion blueberry is way forward mate :wink: big bang grows like a crimbo tree lol. Nice but not special Imho. Shhh anyway you will giv the game away :lol: Sensi s jack aswell. dps blues and sensis jack and your got ur self 2 strains to make u a very happy man :lol: Jack just takes like 12 week to flower wich is bit of p1ss take, but worth the wait.

Outdoors try ams mate for finishing late in year (october) and biddy early or magic bud for finishing early september :wink: My mate has a nice chronic cross biddy early that he is growing outdoors, on some forresty land near some motorway in middle of no were :lol: Disused private land 

Now shhhh people will think i grow weed or sommat  I just smoke it :thumb: and as from errr monday morning i wont be smoking till after 7 everyday. Im gonna make meself as it is messing with appetite and at minute im drinking nealry all my cals wich aint good. Gonna get goin proper as from monday thow defo this week


----------



## leafman

Training update....

was not gonna train till saturday when gym re opens but just couldnt wait so done a bit of shoulders and arms at home earlier on. Done it all out side as it started to cool down and a hour after a barba q lmao at spellin :lol:

Done ....

3 sets of standing db press with 15k dbs (is as heavy as i can get on dbs at home) super setted with 3 sets of standing hammer curls with same dbs

Just done all sets to failior. Then i got a 20k plate and done 3 sets of raises, just holding plate away from me like a steering wheel, standing up and raising it up past my eyes and back down nice and slow.

3 sets of them till failior. Thats it just a little blast to get me going. Also been out 3 times with dogs. 3 dogs and took em all out once.

Diet has been crap will post up diet now on next post as from monday thow things are gonna change :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

I know this diet is rubbish so dont need stating tbh. You can if u want like but as said monday im gonna get back on the graft with it all :thumbup1:

Right diet for today....

got up at...

11.30ish i think

pint of mass drink with full fat milk. 1000 cal shake

12.00

bannana and fruit corner yogurt

14.00

pint of mass drink. 1000 cal shake

15.30ish

sausage roll and cocunut slice.

16.30ish

pint of milk and bannana

18.30ish

barba q... lol had chicken (3 peaces but only pickin best bits off it) and a jacket spud just couldnt eat, some reason been like this last few days. Pint of milk as well and another fruit corner yogurt.

20.30

pint of mass shake. 1000 cal shake.

its now 22.17 and i still dont feel hungry at all. Im gonna go buy some digestive enzymes or sommat from holland and barrets this weekend to help me digest food. As from monday ill be taking them aswell to see if they help. Im gonna have a bowl of ready brek now and ill have a shake before bed.

I know that is really bad but as said soon gonna get my arsse back in gear :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> I know this diet is rubbish so dont need stating tbh. You can if u want like
> 
> *ok I will then...this diet is rubbish *
> 
> *& I say that without being jealous in the least ...honest *
> 
> *.......crying in the corner for the love of feckin coconut slices and bananas washed down with milkshake * :cursing: *:cursing:* :cursing:
> 
> but as said monday im gonna get back on the graft with it all :thumbup1:
> 
> Right diet for today....
> 
> got up at...
> 
> 11.30ish i think
> 
> pint of mass drink with full fat milk. 1000 cal shake
> 
> 12.00
> 
> bannana and fruit corner yogurt
> 
> 14.00
> 
> pint of mass drink. 1000 cal shake
> 
> 15.30ish
> 
> sausage roll and cocunut slice.
> 
> 16.30ish
> 
> pint of milk and bannana
> 
> 18.30ish
> 
> barba q... lol had chicken (3 peaces but only pickin best bits off it) and a jacket spud just couldnt eat, some reason been like this last few days. Pint of milk as well and another fruit corner yogurt.
> 
> 20.30
> 
> pint of mass shake. 1000 cal shake.
> 
> its now 22.17 and i still dont feel hungry at all. Im gonna go buy some digestive enzymes or sommat from holland and barrets this weekend to help me digest food. As from monday ill be taking them aswell to see if they help. Im gonna have a bowl of ready brek now and ill have a shake before bed.
> 
> I know that is really bad but as said soon gonna get my arsse back in gear :thumbup1:


----------



## noturbo

leafman said:


> lmao. Dutch passion blueberry is way forward mate :wink: *big bang grows like a crimbo tree lol. Nice but not special Imho.* Shhh anyway you will giv the game away :lol: Sensi s jack aswell. dps blues and sensis jack and your got ur self 2 strains to make u a very happy man :lol: Jack just takes like 12 week to flower wich is bit of p1ss take, but worth the wait.
> 
> Outdoors try ams mate for finishing late in year (october) and biddy early or magic bud for finishing early september :wink: My mate has a nice chronic cross biddy early that he is growing outdoors, on some forresty land near some motorway in middle of no were :lol: Disused private land
> 
> Now shhhh people will think i grow weed or sommat  I just smoke it :thumb: and as from errr monday morning i wont be smoking till after 7 everyday. Im gonna make meself as it is messing with appetite and at minute im drinking nealry all my cals wich aint good. Gonna get goin proper as from monday thow defo this week


Dead right there leafy, you know your weed :thumbup1: starting to see why you're called leafman :laugh: The bigbang wasn't the best smoke atall but it was a heavy yielder which is what I wanted at the time lol

Wouldnt mind doing some kind of big haze's if I was going outdoors, i've got some seeds floating around somewhere, some purple cross strain with new york diesel crossed with someting else

Anyway enough about weed and back to your log :lol:


----------



## leafman

noturbo said:


> Dead right there leafy, you know your weed :thumbup1: starting to see why you're called leafman :laugh: The bigbang wasn't the best smoke atall but it was a heavy yielder which is what I wanted at the time lol
> 
> Wouldnt mind doing some kind of big haze's if I was going outdoors, i've got some seeds floating around somewhere, some purple cross strain with new york diesel crossed with someting else
> 
> Anyway enough about weed and back to your log :lol:


Any purple strain will be ok for outdoors. Purple strains like purple1 were breed for outdoors in northern climates. Stay away from the hazes outdoors mate. They take too long to finish and outdoors in this country u need a quick finisher. If your plants aint finished by late september late october then ur gonna struggle to keep them due to mold and good old english bad weather. It Is a mine field growing outdoors mate but can be done  Just gotta pick strains that were made for it. Hollands Hope is a good one :thumbup1: Thats a purple aswell. Purple strains normally turn purple in cold climates. Thats why most good outdoor strains are purple.

You learn sommat new everyday eh :whistling: :lol: Greenhouses are a different matter thow, but always use the stuff you put on them to cool ur greenhouse down :thumbup1: Its like a paste u put on and it stops some burning of plants but most importantly it makes it impossible to see into the greehouse :lol: Few top tips mate :thumbup1:


----------



## anabolic ant

hey leafbro...damn your journal is flourishing!!!!

hows the training going...nice to see some diet in journals!!!!

hows the progression coming along...cool?

gotta say those shoulders looked nicely cut in your avvy!!!


----------



## leafman

anabolic ant said:


> hey leafbro...damn your journal is flourishing!!!!
> 
> hows the training going...nice to see some diet in journals!!!!
> 
> hows the progression coming along...cool?
> 
> gotta say those shoulders looked nicely cut in your avvy!!!


Thanks mate. Training and diet havnt been good last two week mate. As u will see from my diet it is sh1t at min but i know this. Just busy and its hot and with my gym being painted this week iv sort of had a week off and just relaxed. Got few things done and spent time with little un.

As from monday im gonna start pushing again big time to try get some more size on. Im just managing to maintain weight at the mintute. Its like my body is constintently trying to shrink back to my normal size. Very strange i really am the skinnyies ecto u would prob ever meet hahaha.

Monday diet will posted monday night along with my first training session back proper at gym. Decided to just stick with my push pull leg day week. Due to time restrictions its all i can manage really. 3 times a week seems to make me grow well when i give it everything i have and really try eat.

Feel free to nip back in ant and offer some tips on my diet if u want :thumbup1: As u say u like a diet. But be prepared :lol: i dont eat chicken and rice 3 times a day along with pineapple and sweet potatoes.  I can only eat normal foody stuff but should be fine to add weight with if i keep banging them 1000 cal shakes down along with 4 meals a day or so.. Cheers ant 

page 60 is my last updated pics mate.


----------



## leafman

Have gotton up at 8 oclock this morning (practice for tomoz and the next 10 week lol) so im gonna try have a good day eating. Iv got off too a good start. Im ready to start a bit of a blast tomoz and ill be goin back onto orals for 4 week along with a higher dose of test for mayb 8 week. Im also gonna be starting tren aswell very soon :whistling:

so blast will be starting tomoz...

800mg of tri test per week,40mg of dbol a day, 20mg of nolva. After first two week ill be adding in 500mg of tren if all going well. This will be for ten week then ill be dropping back onto 250mg a week just to cruise and revaluate lol. For those thinking what my plans are for gear regarding future then it is pretty simple...

Im gonna stay on till i get to about 13 and half stone then im gonna come off do a proper pct and see were i end up. No point in doing a pct any time soon as i would only be coming off to go back on. Thats the plan and now im off for a shake and mayb a hour kip :whistling: 

Training tomoz :thumb: Cant wait for my push day. Ohh and routine will be just kept to 3 times a week training. Its easy that way for me.


----------



## leafman

just wrote this out and lost it all so quick version good day ish but slept in till 11 lol.

training today push day chest shoulders..

slight incline db bench press

3 warm up sets of 16sx10

5 working sets

28sx5 pb

28sx4

26sx5

26sx5

26sx5

decline bench press dbs

5 working sets

26sx5

26sx5

26sx5

26sx5

26sx5

seated shoulder press dbs

5 working sets

26sx3 lol

24sx5

22sx5

22sx5

22sx5

then went on smith machine to do bench press

3 sets

35kxtill failior

40ktillfailior

45ktillfailior.

Considering iv been out of the gym for a week I felt good. Would have been even better if id have fed up better before hand but am making up for my late rise to the day. Ill update diet tonight for the day. It has been ok but still drinking a lot of protein and carbs. Hot weather dont help at all. 

Also have decided im gonna go train legs tomoz instead of waiting till wednesday. Gonna try work my legs a lot more now and push them proper.


----------



## Jem

alreet babes

tell me about digestive enzymes before I google it ???? I have trouble eating enough as well [and I wanna cut not bulk pmsl]

how is everyone ???

lots love

Emma x


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> alreet babes
> 
> tell me about digestive enzymes before I google it ???? I have trouble eating enough as well [and I wanna cut not bulk pmsl]
> 
> how is everyone ???
> 
> lots love
> 
> Emma x


google it coz i know nothing about it :lol: I was told by someone keeping a eye on my training it can help with digesting food. If you take them before u eat i think it just helps mash it up and turn it to sh1t :lol: :lol: is that scientific enougth for u sis :tongue: I have actually forgot to get some grrr holland and barrets sell them or so iv been told. 

Everything is ok hun trying to get my **** into gerar now and try get some more weight put on me. Really do need all these pups gone tho and my house back. My house is a mess and its just toooo warm and i hate flys and i got them in my kitchen :cursing:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> google it coz i know nothing about it :lol: I was told by someone keeping a eye on my training it can help with digesting food. If you take them before u eat i think it just helps mash it up and turn it to sh1t :lol: :lol: is that scientific enougth for u sis :tongue: I have actually forgot to get some grrr holland and barrets sell them or so iv been told.
> 
> Everything is ok hun trying to get my **** into gerar now and try get some more weight put on me. Really do need all these pups gone tho and my house back. My house is a mess and its just toooo warm and i hate flys and i got them in my kitchen :cursing:


You need everything all cosy and clean for when the babe arrives - do you know the sex yet? and when is nipper due ? I will be sending a card I think and maybe a little avril t shirt :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> You need everything all cosy and clean for when the babe arrives - do you know the sex yet? and when is nipper due ? I will be sending a card I think and maybe a little avril t shirt :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


Hahaha i know fisrt pup is gone this saturday l;ast pup the week after. I have paint and all sorts ready to paint two rooms in my house along with glossing. Ill have about 3 weeks to get everything ready and somehow try and fit training in there lol. Were having a boy, gonna be called joe after jw :whistling: haha lmao not really ffs after my grandad. Joe ian so my dads name aswell. He is due july 7th but my missus has to go back for another scan coz he is very small.

He only weighs 4 pounds and he only has just over a month to go. So there a tad worried. We were never gonna have a big baby, shauna my little girl was only 5 pound ten and i was a tiny thing along with missus when she was little.

My mam and dad are coming to help me decorate the kids room and get things ready as soon as these pups have gone. Money will help from pups thow so will have earned a grand to spend from this. Buying my little girl a quad when baby is born so she dont feel left out lol. My mam is buying alsorts for little un already she knows it will most likly be last grand kid she will have and it will be only boy as my brother had a girl.

Soo fingers crossed things will be good and ill have everything ready in time. Along with making myself massive :lol: Now if u read all that then u truly are dedicated


----------



## leafman

Its tooooo hot to eat so really struggling to just do anything lol. diet for yesterday... (i know it aint good and too much drink and not enougth solid food)

11.00am

pint of mass shake 1000cals and bannana

followed by bowl of ready brek 15 mins later

13.00

tuna and noodles with 2 sausage rolls and cocunut slice. With half pint of milk.

14.20ish

pre work out half pint of mass shake and bannana

during training a bannana

15.10ish

half pint of mass shake with 2 sausage rolls. then fruit corner yougurt.

17.30

chips,eggs,beans and buttered bread. half pint of milk.

20.30

pint of mass shake 1000cals. fruit corner yougurt.

10.30ish

3 egg whites half pint of cnp pro peptides and bowl of ready brek before bed.

Thats it not great but really gonna try get food into me soon. Iv not started a increase in gear yet either just waiting till i feel time is wright and it isnt at minute.


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Hahaha i know fisrt pup is gone this saturday l;ast pup the week after. I have paint and all sorts ready to paint two rooms in my house along with glossing. Ill have about 3 weeks to get everything ready and somehow try and fit training in there lol. Were having a boy, gonna be called joe after jw :whistling: haha lmao not really ffs after my grandad. Joe ian so my dads name aswell. He is due july 7th but my missus has to go back for another scan coz he is very small.
> 
> He only weighs 4 pounds and he only has just over a month to go. So there a tad worried. We were never gonna have a big baby, shauna my little girl was only 5 pound ten and i was a tiny thing along with missus when she was little.
> 
> My mam and dad are coming to help me decorate the kids room and get things ready as soon as these pups have gone. Money will help from pups thow so will have earned a grand to spend from this. Buying my little girl a quad when baby is born so she dont feel left out lol. My mam is buying alsorts for little un already she knows it will most likly be last grand kid she will have and it will be only boy as my brother had a girl.
> 
> Soo fingers crossed things will be good and ill have everything ready in time. Along with making myself massive :lol: Now if u read all that then u truly are dedicated


Course I read it all hun - I asked the question so I am gonna read the answer ye plum !!:laugh:

Glad you have lots of family round to help that's nice and something that I miss :confused1: lots.

Let me know how the scan goes - they are little babies arent they !! ah how small are the little toes gonna be :bounce:

Glad the pups are bringing some money in because kids are expensive creatures ....how old is your daughter ??? a quad ??? are you gonna take her on the fields with it ?

Cheers bruv

xx


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Course I read it all hun - I asked the question so I am gonna read the answer ye plum !!:laugh:
> 
> Glad you have lots of family round to help that's nice and something that I miss :confused1: lots.
> 
> Let me know how the scan goes - they are little babies arent they !! ah how small are the little toes gonna be :bounce:
> 
> Glad the pups are bringing some money in because kids are expensive creatures ....how old is your daughter ??? a quad ??? are you gonna take her on the fields with it ?
> 
> Cheers bruv
> 
> xx


She is 6 and she will only be able to go on it with me and her sat in front of me iv had this convo with my missus already woman   only reason im getting her it is that there is a farmers field near me were the owner has let everyone use it for motorbikes and kids use it for quads. Police dont mind because it is keeping them all off the streets. They cant do out anyway as its private land. There was a hotdog truck there yesterday :lol:

Its turning into a proper little money hole hahaha. I take my dogs walking up that way so pass it all time. Everytime she is with me she does my head in saying she wants a quad when she sees all other kids. Some nice big adult bikes on there aswell and the fastest Rm iv ever seen in my life :lol: Id have got her one by now but her behavior dont deserve it. I wont even go there lol. She is brilliant at school and then little nightmare at home. Ill get some photos up soon, this week sometime if i get chance.


----------



## Jem

Alright just checking - I know what you boys and your toys are like! Just being a mommy !

Pics of the little one - ah yes please - no, not your willie leaf - I mean shauna !

x


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Alright just checking - I know what you boys and your toys are like! Just being a mommy !
> 
> Pics of the little one - ah yes please - no, not your willie leaf - I mean shauna !
> 
> x


pmsl thought id scored there :lol: ok will get some up soon :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

some pics for u jem..



thats one of the boy pups ^^^

this is the only female pup



couple of pup pics now ill find one of shauna


----------



## leafman

cant find no recent ones at min ill have to get some up i got a little one wich is most recent i have but she has her hat on and glasses but still looks cute lol





will get some new ones soon as iv just realised i dont have no recent ones on facebook or anywere on my pc.

The bike one is last summer i think.


----------



## leafman

latest pic i hav just uploaded for u em, see how much i care for u sis :tongue:

Now im off to bed


----------



## noturbo

leafman said:


> Have gotton up at 8 oclock this morning (practice for tomoz and the next 10 week lol) so im gonna try have a good day eating. Iv got off too a good start. Im ready to start a bit of a blast tomoz and ill be goin back onto orals for 4 week along with a higher dose of test for mayb 8 week. Im also gonna be starting tren aswell very soon :whistling:
> 
> so blast will be starting tomoz...
> 
> 800mg of tri test per week,40mg of dbol a day, 20mg of nolva. After first two week ill be adding in 500mg of tren if all going well. This will be for ten week then ill be dropping back onto 250mg a week just to cruise and revaluate lol. For those thinking what my plans are for gear regarding future then it is pretty simple...
> 
> Im gonna stay on till i get to about 13 and half stone then im gonna come off do a proper pct and see were i end up. No point in doing a pct any time soon as i would only be coming off to go back on. Thats the plan and now im off for a shake and mayb a hour kip :whistling:
> 
> Training tomoz :thumb: Cant wait for my push day. Ohh and routine will be just kept to 3 times a week training. Its easy that way for me.


Alright mate, have you started back on the orals yet? If so is it dbol or oxys your running?

Daughter is cute mate :thumbup1: who's is the bike?


----------



## Heineken

Can you send me one of those daaags? They look awesome mate!


----------



## leafman

noturbo said:


> Alright mate, have you started back on the orals yet? If so is it dbol or oxys your running?
> 
> Daughter is cute mate :thumbup1: who's is the bike?


Bike is her grandads mate, hardly used and certainly not been used to the best of its ability :lol: :thumbup1:

errr no orals yet mate have held off on starting yet gonna wait till i can make most of a 10 week blast. I have some pro chem dbol (never used before hope it ok) and i also have some oxys but as said not started any yet. At minute i have just been having a 1ml jab of tri test 400 a week. I will really have a push soon once all these pups have gone :thumbup1: Just too busy at minute and i have a headache i cant seem to shake and it is really ****ing me off gonna go for walk soon for fresh air not sure whats wrong just dont feel meself.


----------



## leafman

Heinkeken said:


> Can you send me one of those daaags? They look awesome mate!


Hahahaha tell u what have all 5 mate :lol: They look all good there mate but it is different site when u come down stairs in the morning and there pen is full of diarria **** and they have been playing in it :cursing: Not nice mate seriously mucky little creatures now they have been weaned. There poo is a mess along with p1ss and they find it amusing to p1ss and sh1t on each other. Gotta bath them today. There is one pup left someone meant to be coming to put deposit on him today. Id be willing to givv u the mother for nothing :lol: serious im givin her a way now just need rid of her i want house back now.


----------



## noturbo

Hope you feel better soon mate! Maybe a headache because of all the hot weather, my head was poundin yesterday!

You really giving away that Akita bitch? You got any pics? lol


----------



## Jem

Ah little Shauna is gorgeous - she looks very sweet and angelic - like butter wouldn't melt ! But I bet she's like her dad ....

How did you manage to produce such a beautiful child bruv :lol: :lol: :lol:

Beautiful doglets too....though I dont like the pooh stories so much ....eugh


----------



## leafman

noturbo said:


> Hope you feel better soon mate! Maybe a headache because of all the hot weather, my head was poundin yesterday!
> 
> You really giving away that Akita bitch? You got any pics? lol


ill put a pic on here later she aint the best of akitas she is slim build and not got a american akita bear head. She is more wolf type. Someone is meant to be emailing back today. Yes im giving her away mate a breeding bitch aswell as u see pups are perfect. Got £350 for each pup easy.

She is only 2 years old thoiw good with kids and other dogs. Like a ginja colour with white patches.


----------



## leafman

Update is.........

****ing bastard ****ing **** of a mutha ****ing day it has been 

Ive ended up with 2 blind pups or slightly blind pups :cursing: Iv had missus crying all day coz they might have been put down (but managed to find homes :confused1: easyier than finding them for a healthy dog lol) and to top it off im £700 down. Not a good day. Training has not been done today (gonna go do some back tomoz) and diet has been balls.

Things have been really sh1t latly and if a certain someone is reading this get ur fukcing sh1t together and get on phone to me :thumbup1: :lol: For all the nosey people on here it aint no one active on this site just someone who i have a feeling is checking in here and has bailed on me :whistling:


----------



## hackskii

So, out of all those dogs some are blind and another one cant stand?

So much for being a good guy helping that girl sell her dogs.


----------



## leafman

hackskii said:


> So, out of all those dogs some are blind and another one cant stand?
> 
> So much for being a good guy helping that girl sell her dogs.


hahaha out of 5 pups 2 aint perfect, the standing problem was nothing more than the dog being weak lol. Iv still made a few quid and of course been helpfull :whistling: The 2 pups (last 2 males born) should have been eaten at birth the vet said but with the dog been a first time mother she aint quite grasped it lol.

The dad has been rehomed to a good home. The mum has been rehomed to good home. And all 5 pups have rehomed to good homes so all in all i feel better now. Profit has been about £800 all in, but it was never about the money :whistling: To be honest if id have realised that there was gonna be so much involved i might have not done what i done. I have the 3 healthy pups left at home and there getting picked up next week so ill finally have my house back. The 2 that had problems have been rehomed as of about a hour ago, we even drove to huddersfield to drop one off lol. Petrol paid back to us but that is it. The lass will be lucky to get any money after what i have been threw thow lol. 

ohh and for record hacks it wernt my fault her pups were crap lol, vet said it could be hereditry so basicly there dogs were to blame in some ways. I reckon its on mothers side but thats a totall guess. Micropthalmia is what the vets suspects is wrong with the 2 pups. Big word lol. I done some checks and found out what its about but tbh i dont care now im just gald i have rehomed them. Not my problem no more hahaha. They could end up with a nice jap akita with nothing wrong but as i said amazing how many calls iv had for the ill ones lol. Watch they will be fine in 2 weeks as the one who walked funny was lol and ill have just give £700 away lol.


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Update is.........
> 
> ****ing bastard ****ing **** of a mutha ****ing day it has been
> 
> Ive ended up with 2 blind pups or slightly blind pups :cursing: Iv had missus crying all day coz they might have been put down (but managed to find homes :confused1: easyier than finding them for a healthy dog lol) and to top it off im £700 down. Not a good day. Training has not been done today (gonna go do some back tomoz) and diet has been balls.
> 
> Things have been really sh1t latly and if a certain someone is reading this get ur fukcing sh1t together and get on phone to me :thumbup1: :lol: For all the nosey people on here it aint no one active on this site just someone who i have a feeling is checking in here and has bailed on me :whistling:


Ah leaf sorry its all gone a bit t!ts up - not what the missus or you need at the minute !

Who is the mystery person - I'll kill them for you - what you bailing out on my bruv for ? Sort it out :cursing:

Dont worry about the diet today - sometimes life takes over - long as you and the famly are good - diet, gym - they can wait

I know you know your priorities though leaf - you're a good lad with a big heart buddy

Lots love

Emma x


----------



## Joshua

Sorry to hear about your stress leaf. As Jem said, don't stress the diet stuff - so very true.

A lot of people like looking after dogs with problems, so I am not that surprised that you had problems rehoming them. Anyhow, it's probably been a good learning experience for you mate.

Keep your chin up K! This has just been a blip in your great progress you have been, and will continue to make.

All the best,

J


----------



## noturbo

Gutted bout the pups mate, you did your best for em all though :thumbup1:

Now get your **** into gear cos I wanna follow this blast haha

:beer:


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> Sorry to hear about your stress leaf. As Jem said, don't stress the diet stuff - so very true.
> 
> A lot of people like looking after dogs with problems, so I am not that surprised that you had problems rehoming them. Anyhow, it's probably been a good learning experience for you mate.
> 
> Keep your chin up K! This has just been a blip in your great progress you have been, and will continue to make.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> J


Thanks mate iv had a big sleep in today (just got up and its nearly 13.00 lol. I feel better knowing that the 2 pups that wernt right have got homes and have acctually left me already. Ur so right about people wanting to look after dogs with problems. My missus was getting phone calls all last night by people asking if we still had the pup with difficulty seein. Missus was really pleased so im glad it ended up well. Just got the 3 left here now and these are little belters. I knew all along that these 3 pups were totally different.

As for progress well ill be starting soon enougth. Probly as from monday all being well, ill start having a good try at getting some weight on. One thing that is bothering me if u have any ideas....

I keep getting a dull throb pain type thing in my head in the same place. Same place same feeling same pain. Its sort of above my left eyeand behind it if that makes sense. It dont feel like a normal headache. I didnt have it yesterday but was dosed up with anadin and iv woke up this morning with a splitting pain in same place :cursing: Would prefer to avoid doctors as its just time and he might prob only giv me pain killers. Any ideas let me know big fella and thanks for stopping by :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

noturbo said:


> Gutted bout the pups mate, you did your best for em all though :thumbup1:
> 
> Now get your **** into gear cos I wanna follow this blast haha
> 
> :beer:


Dont worry mate ill be starting soon enougth. Mayb as from monday but ill see. Another pup picked up tomoz along with mother so ill only be left with the 2 pups and no adult dogs :thumb: (mine dont count im used to them lol)

I been thinking lol....

30mg of dbol a day 800mg of tri test per week and possibly 500mg of tren a week  Ill do this for 10 week but stop dbol after about 4 or 5 week. I need this headache to clear before i do out and i also need some money in (coming this weekend) for extra food and stuff. I like to be prepared mate and due to fact that my gains have slowed now (well stopped lol) i gotta feeling it aint gonna be as easy as it seemed before :lol:

Thanks for stopping by fella


----------



## Joshua

Leaf - have you had your teeth done yet? Which side are the ones you need to get taken out on? Is it the left hand side?

J


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> Leaf - have you had your teeth done yet? Which side are the ones you need to get taken out on? Is it the left hand side?
> 
> J


I have to go on tuesday morning :cursing: I cancelled an appointment this week coz didnt have time but i have to go on monday :lol: Im actually quite scared lol. I have to have one big one at back fixed (on the top left hand side) one big one at bottom took out (left hand side) and one big one at the back at bottom of right hand side took out if that makes sense lol.

Hmm i see ur point most work is on left hand side tbh. Ive only just realised why u hav asked that:lol: So u think it could be my teeth? Hope so coz then it means it should sort my pain in head out. It feels behind my eye ish if that makes sense.

On a diff note josh can i ask sommat.....

What do u no about HCG?? and 1x5000IU and 1x1ml amp of water??? How does it work and do u have to mix it yourself? Not sure if u know like just wondering. Also in what amounts would a first time user say like errr ME :lol: use?

Is 5000 IU much in what doses do u take it. Im gonna have a look about now like just came back on line. Its just my mate has some and im wondering if it would do me any good. If so ill take it off him :lol: He dont need it (long story lol) and if i wanted i could get it. Think he has what i mention above x2. Not seen it and wondering why u would need a amp of water.

Cheers thow josh for dropping by. Pain killers are working so head is ok at min :thumb:


----------



## Joshua

leafman said:


> I have to go on tuesday morning :cursing: I cancelled an appointment this week coz didnt have time but i have to go on monday :lol: Im actually quite scared lol. I have to have one big one at back fixed (on the top left hand side) one big one at bottom took out (left hand side) and one big one at the back at bottom of right hand side took out if that makes sense lol.
> 
> Hmm i see ur point most work is on left hand side tbh. Ive only just realised why u hav asked that:lol: So u think it could be my teeth? Hope so coz then it means it should sort my pain in head out. It feels behind my eye ish if that makes sense.
> 
> On a diff note josh can i ask sommat.....
> 
> What do u no about HCG?? and 1x5000IU and 1x1ml amp of water??? How does it work and do u have to mix it yourself? Not sure if u know like just wondering. Also in what amounts would a first time user say like errr ME :lol: use?
> 
> Is 5000 IU much in what doses do u take it. Im gonna have a look about now like just came back on line. Its just my mate has some and im wondering if it would do me any good. If so ill take it off him :lol: He dont need it (long story lol) and if i wanted i could get it. Think he has what i mention above x2. Not seen it and wondering why u would need a amp of water.
> 
> Cheers thow josh for dropping by. Pain killers are working so head is ok at min :thumb:


Oral is not my speciality tbh mate, but I do know that pain in the jaw can be felt at other points in the mouth, when the cause is in a different place. It is a possibility, but when you get your teeth fixed, you can see if it improves then.

I know a little about HCG, but there are some great threads on here. Hackskii did a smashing thread on PCT which talks about it all, and goes through doses, etc. I certainly think HCG is worth it. BTW you add the water to the HCG powder mate.

J


----------



## hackskii

HCG is awesome and I would never start a cycle ever without it.

Well, a cycle that lasts longer than 4 weeks 6 max anyway....lol

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/47593-understanding-pct.html

You can ask in your thread if you get stuck with that.

Thanks for the kind words Josh. :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Leaf I would put money on it being the teeth causing the headaches mate - stop cancelling the appointments ffs - if i was in the vicinity I swear to God I would show up on your doorstep and take you there myself - I KNOW HOW scary it is - I had a phobia myself at one point ....I still get scared ...but you have to get there ...it will not go away, just get worse and worse.

I dragged a friend to the dentist because she had not been for 28 years or so - she is in her 40s anyway and had not been since she was 18 [it is always, always because of a poor dentist in the past - as with you ...and me ...and my ex] - she however was told that she had gum disease and that she needed to see a gum specialist or she was going to lose ALL of her teeth ----she still hasnt been --- she avoids talking about it and if I mention it she bursts into tears

....she wakes up every morning expecting to find her teeth on the pillow - Imagine living like that - it prays on her mind like she is waiting for the bailiffs to knock !!!

I tell you this because I understand about people having phobias - if I could get mine sorted, you can too. Admittedly I was not in the situation where I needed to have major work done but even so - the phobia is still the same

Ok sorry for rambling on bruv - I will shut up now

Lots love

Emma x


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> Oral is not my speciality tbh mate, but I do know that pain in the jaw can be felt at other points in the mouth, when the cause is in a different place. It is a possibility, but when you get your teeth fixed, you can see if it improves then.
> 
> I know a little about HCG, but there are some great threads on here. Hackskii did a smashing thread on PCT which talks about it all, and goes through doses, etc. I certainly think HCG is worth it. BTW you add the water to the HCG powder mate.
> 
> J


In bit of rush but cheers buddy :beer:


----------



## leafman

hackskii said:


> HCG is awesome and I would never start a cycle ever without it.
> 
> Well, a cycle that lasts longer than 4 weeks 6 max anyway....lol
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/47593-understanding-pct.html
> 
> You can ask in your thread if you get stuck with that.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words Josh. :thumb:


Hmmmm iv actually started reading that in past so will go back and have a proper read threw it. Thanks hacks if afterwards there is out im unsure with ill ask in here. Thanks for your time mate aswell really appretiated. I can honestly say this journal and site in general has made things so much easier and without it id not know anything :lol:

Thanks buddy reps when i can to.


----------



## joeyh1485

Just catching up on your journal mate, sorry things are not going too good at the mo mate but chin up an concentrate on your eating and everything will be ok :thumb:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Leaf I would put money on it being the teeth causing the headaches mate - stop cancelling the appointments ffs - if i was in the vicinity I swear to God I would show up on your doorstep and take you there myself - I KNOW HOW scary it is - I had a phobia myself at one point ....I still get scared ...but you have to get there ...it will not go away, just get worse and worse.
> 
> I dragged a friend to the dentist because she had not been for 28 years or so - she is in her 40s anyway and had not been since she was 18 [it is always, always because of a poor dentist in the past - as with you ...and me ...and my ex] - she however was told that she had gum disease and that she needed to see a gum specialist or she was going to lose ALL of her teeth ----she still hasnt been --- she avoids talking about it and if I mention it she bursts into tears
> 
> ....she wakes up every morning expecting to find her teeth on the pillow - Imagine living like that - it prays on her mind like she is waiting for the bailiffs to knock !!!
> 
> I tell you this because I understand about people having phobias - if I could get mine sorted, you can too. Admittedly I was not in the situation where I needed to have major work done but even so - the phobia is still the same
> 
> Ok sorry for rambling on bruv - I will shut up now
> 
> Lots love
> 
> Emma x[/quote


----------



## leafman

grrrrrr were is what i wrote gone lol. Not got time right quicklluy lol..

tHnkas jem and omg ill defo get them done :thumbup1: I dont want gum disease or out like that. I gotta hav 2 out and one fixed i think but iv said ill only go once so out what needs doin gets done then or not at all lol. He said it aint a big thing he has to do so hopefully it will be fine.

Im off into leeds now to go spensd some money. Gonna go av look in bodybuilding shop so expect me to by sommat i prob dont need :lol:

Thanks em aswell  :beer:


----------



## leafman

joeyh1485 said:


> Just catching up on your journal mate, sorry things are not going too good at the mo mate but chin up an concentrate on your eating and everything will be ok :thumb:


Thanks mate yea tbh joey u not missed much so dont read back :lol: Ill be starting a push to get more weight on soon. Just finding it hard to eat latly and im having too much of my totall cals threw drinks and shakes. I realise this tho so im concentyrateing on just maintaining my weight for now then ill really try push it soon. Once things are bit better at home wich hopefully could be as from monday on.

Thanks for dropping by mate :thumbup1: :beer:


----------



## leafman

Diet for the day... (i know its not good just showing what im having to try maintain even thow i cant eat and have a busting head ache all day.)

11.30

pint of pro mass (gone back to cnp) with bannana and malto (1000cal shake)

followed by bowl of ready brek 15 mins later.

13.30

sausage rolls x2 tin of tuna and pint of milk.

14.30

pint of pro mass. bannana

17.00

chips,eggs,beans and buttered breadx3 with half pint of milk.

18.30

bannana and half pint of milk and yougurt.

20.30

beans on toastx3 lol

and its 21.30 now and im gonna have a yougurt and bannana now then before bed ill have another 1000cal shake and bowl of ready brek..

I know its crap tbh but it will get better. 

Im traininmg again on monday and gonna make sure i try get a better week in next week even if i dont start my blast yet.


----------



## hilly

alright mate totally missed this journal lol.



leafman said:


> ahhh nice one mate willlook into that. Iv just gone back to cnp pro mass just for price reasons more than out else (40 for 4.5k tub) but might give that a go next time.
> 
> Im gonna get my self some glutamine aswell on monday and im also gonna go to holland and barrets for some of this natty peanut butter. I dont like peanut butter but im thinking if i added it into my shakes id not taste it much??? hope not but ill get some and try. Ive been adding 2 scoops of maltodextrin is it and 1 bannana to full fat milk and 4 scoops of pro mass. Once i get things a bit better at home (missus due to drop soon and things to do) im gonna start keeping track of my food intake meaning cals and protein amounts and stuff. I had one day were i done it and worked out i was having over 4000 cals a day. I dont believe im having anywere near that now thow.
> 
> Thanks hilly ohh and do u no what glutamine actually helps with? im getting it anyway thow


glutamine helps with recovery as far as im aware and its cheap as chips.

regarding the batty peanut butter, i wouldnt add it to the cnp pro mass shakes. They are heavy with maltodextrin plus i see your adding malto. this is fine but will cause a pretty big insulin spikem and the last thing you want to be doing is eating fat when this happens as its very likely to be stored as fat.

Something i am doing at the moment and finding it pretty easy to stick to is having protein and fat meals then protein and carb meals.

I have protein and carb for breakfast and around training then after 6pm is just protein and fat meals.

you are guna hve to get that diet sorted mate. easiest way IMO would be to make your own flapjacks and have these with whey protein if you dont have time to prep food(altho i feel every1 has time) i have a very simple recipe that i make when i try to push my cals higher if you want it.

Also what i do now and it makes my diet much easier is buy my chicken breast fillets from a butcher. 4quid a kilo and cook a kilo at a time and split it into 5 tubs. thats 200g chicken per tub 240cals/40p. then you just eat this for a meal and add either carbs(bread/couscous/oats/fruit/pasta etc) or fat(whole eggs/olive oil/nuts). makes life very easy. i actually also cook up 200g pasta and split that with the chicken meals. then you just pull it out of the fridge and eat. it takes me 20 mins to grill all the chicken and cook the pasta tops.


----------



## leafman

hilly2008 said:


> alright mate totally missed this journal lol.
> 
> glutamine helps with recovery as far as im aware and its cheap as chips.
> 
> regarding the batty peanut butter, i wouldnt add it to the cnp pro mass shakes. They are heavy with maltodextrin plus i see your adding malto. this is fine but will cause a pretty big insulin spikem and the last thing you want to be doing is eating fat when this happens as its very likely to be stored as fat.
> 
> Something i am doing at the moment and finding it pretty easy to stick to is having protein and fat meals then protein and carb meals.
> 
> I have protein and carb for breakfast and around training then after 6pm is just protein and fat meals.
> 
> you are guna hve to get that diet sorted mate. easiest way IMO would be to make your own flapjacks and have these with whey protein if you dont have time to prep food(altho i feel every1 has time) i have a very simple recipe that i make when i try to push my cals higher if you want it.
> 
> Also what i do now and it makes my diet much easier is buy my chicken breast fillets from a butcher. 4quid a kilo and cook a kilo at a time and split it into 5 tubs. thats 200g chicken per tub 240cals/40p. then you just eat this for a meal and add either carbs(bread/couscous/oats/fruit/pasta etc) or fat(whole eggs/olive oil/nuts). makes life very easy. i actually also cook up 200g pasta and split that with the chicken meals. then you just pull it out of the fridge and eat. it takes me 20 mins to grill all the chicken and cook the pasta tops.


 :thumb:

Cheers mate. Errr tbh mate my diet is alot better than how i have showed it to be the past few days. Were to start lol. When i started all this mate i was 8 stone 4 lol and im a average 9 stone person. Have eaten well not smoked or drink and still stayed at 9 stone.

Up till the last mayb 4 week i put on 2 and a half stone and althow diet wernt great it was way better than what i have posted and what u have seen. At the minute iv had loads going on at home and i just havnt got the time to push myself. My missus is due to drop aswell, so for now im just trying to maintain myself above ten stone. Im 10 stone 6 at the minute and iv been there for the last few week now.

Im planning on giving things a bit of a push soon once i have more time on my hands and im glad u have found my journal coz i could do with help on diet when time comes :lol: My problem is i refuse (just cant) to eat bland foods like chicken and rice and stuff haha. I dont want to compete or out and i just want to see how far i can take meself with all this. Im a really skinny ecto mate so can eat anything without getting fat.

When i was eating well (for me) my typical diet was similar to this...

9.00

pint of pro mass with full fat milk and bannana

followed by ready brek

10.30

poached egg on toastx3 followed by yougurt or sommat.

13.00

tin of tuna and packet of noodles and bannana along with pint of milk (all milk full fat)

14.20ish

half pint of pro mass with bannana pre workout

bannana during work out

15.20

half pint of pro mass with yougurt or sometimes sausage roll

17.30

main even meal what missus cooks mayb like.. piza chips and beans with bread and butter and sommat for afters. Maybe crumble or sommat.

20.30

spaggetti on toast with 2 or 3 egg whites

11.00

cnp pro peps and boowl of ready brek.

so that was my diet Hilly before recently. Im gonna go back to these times and sort of foods so if u can alter what i have wrote there to mayb help out some id be really appretiated mate :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

leafman said:


> :thumb:
> 
> 9.00
> 
> pint of pro mass with full fat milk and bannana
> 
> followed by ready brek remove full fat milk as will slow down absorbtion of protein use water or semi skimmed
> 
> 10.30
> 
> poached egg on toastx3 followed by yougurt or sommat. make sure get atleast 40g protein here
> 
> 13.00
> 
> tin of tuna and packet of noodles and bannana along with pint of milk (all milk full fat)
> 
> 14.20ish
> 
> half pint of pro mass with bannana pre workout
> 
> bannana during work out
> 
> should be a pwo shake here
> 
> 15.20
> 
> half pint of pro mass with yougurt or sometimes sausage roll
> 
> 17.30
> 
> main even meal what missus cooks mayb like.. piza chips and beans with bread and butter and sommat for afters. Maybe crumble or sommat.
> 
> 20.30
> 
> spaggetti on toast with 2 or 3 egg whites more protein again IMO
> 
> 11.00
> 
> cnp pro peps and boowl of ready brek. some form of fats would be a good addition here
> 
> so that was my diet Hilly before recently. Im gonna go back to these times and sort of foods so if u can alter what i have wrote there to mayb help out some id be really appretiated mate :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Thanks mate. ill be able to make them changes and stick to it as there aint to many and its simple :thumbup1:

I feel like like getting back into it now so my blast might start sooner than i thought. Do u mind discussing gear mate on in here? some people dont like it and i know ur competeing althow iv seen ur own usage about on urs :lol: . Just wondering what your thoughts are. Im currently having 400mg of tri test a week to just maintain were i am. My body constintently tries to drop weight and it is a night mare. My plan is to stay on till i get to around 13 13 and half stone then come off fully. Im planning a 10 week blast again soon to try make a jump from 10 6 to well were ever i can get :lol:

Ive been advised by someone of a cycle of mayb ...

1000mg (i was thinking of 800 2ml) of tri test per week

500mg tren per week

40mg dianabol for first half of the ten week.

and maybe 50mg of oxymetholone pre work out.

Whats your thoughts mate if u dont mind :whistling: . That goes for anyone to tell truth. Ohh and ill be running nolva like i am now along with this at 20mg a day.

I really am thinking of starting this soon. Only prob is im lacking the tren at the minute. I knwo the course might seem a bit high to some and i understand why some might think i dont need that. But ill be doin it anyways so any help would be appretiated :whistling: 

Could i start all this and add in the tren say 2 week in?

Ohh and thanks again Hilly mate for ur help.


----------



## hilly

the cycle looks good apart from me personally wouldnt run the dbol and oxy's at the same time. im presuming you have both and i think a good idea seems as your going for all out size would be to run dbol for 4 weeks take 2 weeks off orals and as long as blood pressure is fine(it could be high depending on how much water your holding etc this varies from person to person) then run the oxy for 4 weeks everyday at 50mg.

this would mean extending the cycle to 12 weeks but i prefer 12 week cycles plus anyway.

if the tren is acetate then starting the cycle now and adding tren in 2 weeks is fine however if enanthate then i would wait as takes 2/3 weeks to kick in.

Also to be honest i think 300mg of tren would be a fine dose considering orals and dose of test at your bodyweight.

Also i wouldnt run the nolva especially as due to the tren if you do get gyno the nolva may likely make it worse not better i would personally run an ai like aromasin/letro/arimidex right the way thru. this will also help with some bloat from the orals so i think this is a good idea.

actually i would recommend adding the ai from the start. i know you will have pct sorted depending wether you come off or cruise but a drug to look into would be naltrexone. it works like hcg and will keep balls from atrophying and make recovery either. i havnt used it myself but have been doing alot of research and it looks good. pscarb has just used it i think and is doing a pct now to see how effective it was. do a little research on it.

you can get it from

http://www.unitedpharmacies.co.uk/search.php?mode=search&page=1

average dose for what we want is 5mg per week so means crushing tablets down. just a thought mate.


----------



## Jem

Looks like you are being well and truly sorted out here Leaf ----

Hilly - diet and nutrition

Josh - technical & training

Jem - General well being and family issues

People pay loads for that !!!!

Reps to Hilly for helping Leaf and Daz


----------



## leafman

hilly2008 said:


> the cycle looks good apart from me personally wouldnt run the dbol and oxy's at the same time. im presuming you have both and i think a good idea seems as your going for all out size would be to run dbol for 4 weeks take 2 weeks off orals and as long as blood pressure is fine(it could be high depending on how much water your holding etc this varies from person to person) then run the oxy for 4 weeks everyday at 50mg.
> 
> this would mean extending the cycle to 12 weeks but i prefer 12 week cycles plus anyway.
> 
> if the tren is acetate then starting the cycle now and adding tren in 2 weeks is fine however if enanthate then i would wait as takes 2/3 weeks to kick in.
> 
> Also to be honest i think 300mg of tren would be a fine dose considering orals and dose of test at your bodyweight.
> 
> Also i wouldnt run the nolva especially as due to the tren if you do get gyno the nolva may likely make it worse not better i would personally run an ai like aromasin/letro/arimidex right the way thru. this will also help with some bloat from the orals so i think this is a good idea.
> 
> actually i would recommend adding the ai from the start. i know you will have pct sorted depending wether you come off or cruise but a drug to look into would be naltrexone. it works like hcg and will keep balls from atrophying and make recovery either. i havnt used it myself but have been doing alot of research and it looks good. pscarb has just used it i think and is doing a pct now to see how effective it was. do a little research on it.
> 
> you can get it from
> 
> http://www.unitedpharmacies.co.uk/search.php?mode=search&page=1
> 
> average dose for what we want is 5mg per week so means crushing tablets down. just a thought mate.


Your a star mate reps for life :lol: I like the sound of loads of that and dont have much time now so will be back later to air my thoughts. After training today i wanna get cracking again now asap mayb even start tomoz. Only prob is im a few things short if i take some of the advice u have just offered. I am prone to gyno mate i do actrually have it a bit even thow hacks thinks (and also tall) that it could be a slightly different form as i had it quite young before steds to be honest and it aint a hard little lump. I think my last pics are on page 60 hilly mate if u want a look. I didnt like putting pics up off my chest due to it. But people have said it didnt look to bads and i#now i dont really care. I am still waiting for a appointment with specialist :cursing: .

I want to run a ai (NOT LETRO HEARD ITS ROUGHT) soz about caps lol, but aint been able to get one so have just been taking 10mg of nolva a day.

Will update later had good back workout today and got a pb on deads.

In fact quickly i done...

deadlifts

3 warm up sets

50kx8

50kx8

60kx8

5 working sets

80kx5

90kx5

100kx5

110kx5

120kx2 PB and over moon coz i dont feel good in myself at min so it came out of blue. I only trained once last week. Old pb was 115x1 i think.

chins

5 sets of as many as possible. Started and hit about ten then slowly got less finishing on 5 i think it was.

seated row.

5 sets

95kx10

95kx10

95kx10

95kx10

95kx12

was full rack didnt go no heavyier. I alternate between seated rows and bent over rows.

And admitdly thats all i done. Not a lot but i was sweating and got a good pump. Fore arms were looking really cut to bits. Some bloke said to me that he was immpressed with how cut up my arms and shoulders were :lol: Made me feel hard as **** :lol: :whistling: haha naa but was good to hear.

Defo gonna get back goin now will update later my plans. Thanks Hilly u have given me bit of motivation :thumb:


----------



## hilly

not a problem mate and that looks like a good workout to me no need to do anymore.

Had a look at the pic mate i would say your chest is totaly fine mate i wouldnt worry.

if you cant get an AI at all( you could order from research sites) then i would make sure you use tren ace as if you get gyno you can stop the tren asap and it will go. the only issue is the test which i suppose you could switch to test p but by the sounds of it you have the test already. is their no way you can get any aromasin. i ran letro at half a tab every other day and was ok mate and it cleared up my gyno pretty good so you could get some to have on hand.


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Looks like you are being well and truly sorted out here Leaf ----
> 
> Hilly - diet and nutrition
> 
> Josh - technical & training
> 
> Jem - General well being and family issues
> 
> People pay loads for that !!!!
> 
> Reps to Hilly for helping Leaf and Daz


I know i can honestly say i have had loads of help from lots of people on here. Joey helped me get started along with to many to mention tbh. Best thing i ever done was start this journal. I think my motivation would have left me by now more than likly. And u jem are a true freind hun :blowme:

Whoops wrong smily :whistling: :tongue: no seriously u have been my voice of reason lol and i appretiate u just checking in on me love. Defo gonna be starting my blast now i wanna get goin again and i think i can do it along with everything else like decortating 3 rooms and seeing to everything with misssus been preganant and stuff. As long as i eat train and sleep should be ok im hoping  Thanks jem


----------



## leafman

hilly2008 said:


> not a problem mate and that looks like a good workout to me no need to do anymore.
> 
> Had a look at the pic mate i would say your chest is totaly fine mate i wouldnt worry.
> 
> if you cant get an AI at all( you could order from research sites) then i would make sure you use tren ace as if you get gyno you can stop the tren asap and it will go. the only issue is the test which i suppose you could switch to test p but by the sounds of it you have the test already. is their no way you can get any aromasin. i ran letro at half a tab every other day and was ok mate and it cleared up my gyno pretty good so you could get some to have on hand.


Thansk mate few others asked me if i was sure i had gyno but it stands out a mile to me. Its like fatty tissue behind my right nipple. Been here since i took naps when young with no pct or anything like a tit lol.

errr i do know a few research sites but there american and im always dubious oredering over seas. Ill try see if i can get some aromasin :thumbup1: I do already have test tri test 400 but i need to get some more i was just gonna order more tomoz. I was just gonna go for enthate or cyp or sommat less jabs aint it. Ill get the quick acting tren thow and defo gonna do 300 then not 500.

So it would be sommat like this...

Tri test 800mg per week (i only have say 5 weeks worth could i swap to 750 of sommat else after if i cant get same stuff?)

tren 300mg per week ( would this be in 2 diff jabs one at beginning of week one few days later?) quick acting one

dbol 40mg per day for first 4 week,

after first 4 week on dbol ill have 2 week oral free and start 50mg of oxy a day yea? Hmm ill be back later anyways coz i aint reall ythought about it yet. Just know i wanna get goin again now :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> I know i can honestly say i have had loads of help from lots of people on here. Joey helped me get started along with to many to mention tbh. Best thing i ever done was start this journal. I think my motivation would have left me by now more than likly. And u jem are a true freind hun :blowme: *trust you, pmsl!!!*
> 
> Whoops wrong smily :whistling: :tongue: no seriously u have been my voice of reason lol and i appretiate u just checking in on me love. Defo gonna be starting my blast now i wanna get goin again and i think i can do it along with everything else like decortating 3 rooms and seeing to everything with misssus been preganant and stuff. As long as i eat train and sleep should be ok im hoping  Thanks jem


*the pleasure is all mine babes - like I said before - you have a really good heart leaf - you deserve good things in life buddy * :thumb: :thumb *:*


----------



## fozyspilgrims

leafman said:


> I know i can honestly say i have had loads of help from lots of people on here. Joey helped me get started along with to many to mention tbh. Best thing i ever done was start this journal. I think my motivation would have left me by now more than likly. And u jem are a true freind hun :blowme:
> 
> Whoops wrong smily :whistling: :tongue: no seriously u have been my voice of reason lol and i appretiate u just checking in on me love. Defo gonna be starting my blast now i wanna get goin again and i think i can do it along with everything else like decortating 3 rooms and seeing to everything with misssus been preganant and stuff. As long as i eat train and sleep should be ok im hoping  Thanks jem


I have also found my journal massively motivating, i think mines been running about 18 months now.


----------



## dmcc

As I've said before, starting my journal - and maintaining it - was the single best thing I ever did for my training.


----------



## hilly

shoot the tren ace mon-wed-fri mate if its 100mg/ml if its 75 shoot it every other day


----------



## leafman

hilly2008 said:


> shoot the tren ace mon-wed-fri mate if its 100mg/ml if its 75 shoot it every other day


ahh nice one mate wasnt sure on how to take it or shall i say when to take it. When i get it ill mention what it is, make sure i take it right then :whistling: just waiting on these pups to go thursday and friday and ilkl have some money to get my tren. :thumbup1:

Anyways i done 2ml of tri test 400 1ml each shoulder (for first time and no pain at all. Just a little dull throb at first but totally fine now really pleased. Ive also started having 30mg of dbol a day. For all this time ive been running nolva at 10mg per day and gyno has never got worse or anything so think im gonna continue with it and if out starts goin pear shaped ill act quick :lol: . Will be adding in the tren soon 300mg per week as suggested for me. I wanted to give tren a go just to see how i get on with it  im hopeing to get some nice strength gains but suppose ill see.

Thanks for all advice Hilly mate sort of got me goin again.


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> *the pleasure is all mine babes - like I said before - you have a really good heart leaf - you deserve good things in life buddy * :thumb: :thumb *:*


No wonder your flying high on reps board goin round saying things like that :tongue: your too kind Hun, ur part of the furniture in my journal now if u left id be very mean to you and seek u out  torture you by eating bannanas washed down with milk shakes :lol: Thanks Jem


----------



## leafman

fozyspilgrims said:


> I have also found my journal massively motivating, i think mines been running about 18 months now.


Thanks for dropping in will have a look into ur journal when get chance buddy :thumbup1: Yea really glad i started this, and has been biggest thing for me in keeping me motivated. Its ok when weight is goin on quick and fast but when it slows down its bit dis heartening. Ive been stuck at were i am now for few weeks and not had time or energy to really try get things moving again. Im off now thow  Diets will be updated every other day or so again and gonna just stick with my 3 times a week push pull legs days. 



dmcc said:


> As I've said before, starting my journal - and maintaining it - was the single best thing I ever did for my training.


Totally agree darren. Even thow iv had nothing to really say latly with being a bit stuck in rut i still tried to say sommat just to keep it ticking over :lol: Hopeing things start going bit better now thow. My problem is if im not giving things hundred percent (or as much as i can) im not happy. But now i have to try get to my 13 stone target and see how long it takes me lol. 5 stone increase more or less if i can get to that weight :lol:

Thanks for dropping by darren


----------



## funguswarrior

hello mate, ive just been looking through your journal. You have done brilliant in gaining size keep it up


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> No wonder your flying high on reps board goin round saying things like that :tongue: your too kind Hun, ur part of the furniture in my journal now if u left id be very mean to you and seek u out  torture you by eating bannanas washed down with milk shakes :lol: Thanks Jem


Erm Leaf you sh!t - I dont go around saying that to everyone ffs.

I do not believe in blowing smoke up people's asses - it serves no purpose as I believe people are clever enough to work out genuine from fake ---so what I mean to say is --those comments are especially for you !

You, are genuine and true in a world of lying, deceitful b^stards. so there you go


----------



## Joshua

Hows your mouth leaf? Is there progress on the appointment front, or am I coming up to boro with my pliers? If I can find some anaesthetic then I will bring it with me, or failing that I will just grab a gram of tren for myself :devil2: .

J


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Erm Leaf you sh!t - I dont go around saying that to everyone ffs.
> 
> I do not believe in blowing smoke up people's asses - it serves no purpose as I believe people are clever enough to work out genuine from fake ---so what I mean to say is --those comments are especially for you !
> 
> You, are genuine and true in a world of lying, deceitful b^stards. so there you go


Thanks my mam used to hate liers :lol: She could cope with everything and anything but lies :lol: And she has :whistling: Thanks jem


----------



## leafman

funguswarrior said:


> hello mate, ive just been looking through your journal. You have done brilliant in gaining size keep it up


Thanks mate :thumbup1: Cheers for droppin in.



Joshua said:


> Hows your mouth leaf? Is there progress on the appointment front, or am I coming up to boro with my pliers? If I can find some anaesthetic then I will bring it with me, or failing that I will just grab a gram of tren for myself :devil2: .
> 
> J


Hahaha i didnt sleep all last night hardly worrying about golin today, then i got up at 8 this morning for my missus to tell me my appointment is on the 11th wich i think is thursday :lol: Sooo had my days wrong so was up all night worrying for no reason lol so i went back to bed after my 1000cal shake  Ohhh im ordering my tren tomoz :whistling: waas gonna ask Hilly or anyone if they have used tri ten 150 as i can get that, and also what is the lowest dose of tren could u take? its quite expensive lol. Would a ml a week of 150 be worthless :confused1: suppose ill have to pull finger out and get two bottles and not one :lol: I dont mind banging it into me that aint a problem at all :whistling: I just begrudge spending  But needs must i suppose.



Ill let u no how i get on josh i wanna get it done and part of me wishs it was today


----------



## Joshua

leafman said:


> Thanks mate :thumbup1: Cheers for droppin in.
> 
> Hahaha i didnt sleep all last night hardly worrying about golin today, then i got up at 8 this morning for my missus to tell me my appointment is on the 11th wich i think is thursday :lol: Sooo had my days wrong so was up all night worrying for no reason lol so i went back to bed after my 1000cal shake  Ohhh im ordering my tren tomoz :whistling: waas gonna ask Hilly or anyone if they have used tri ten 150 as i can get that, and also what is the lowest dose of tren could u take? its quite expensive lol. Would a ml a week of 150 be worthless :confused1: suppose ill have to pull finger out and get two bottles and not one :lol: I dont mind banging it into me that aint a problem at all :whistling: I just begrudge spending  But needs must i suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> Ill let u no how i get on josh i wanna get it done and part of me wishs it was today


Only 1day before the crap that you have been putting up with disappears K! Its going to feel great mate. :beer:

I would not do less than 75mg tren ac EOD personally, but I guess that 50mg EOD would be ok with test and stuff. It is effective stuff though mate.

J


----------



## hilly

i think with the amount of test you are running tren at 50mg eod would still give decent results however i would suggest 75mg if you can afford it.


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> Only 1day before the crap that you have been putting up with disappears K! Its going to feel great mate. :beer:
> 
> I would not do less than 75mg tren ac EOD personally, but I guess that 50mg EOD would be ok with test and stuff. It is effective stuff though mate.
> 
> J


ahh thanks mate. Yea iv sort of got used to idea that im goin to dentist finally lol. It will be ok and once done thats it im never goin again :thumb:

As far as the tren goes im ordering it tomoz night prob. Im just unsure wich one to get


----------



## leafman

hilly2008 said:


> i think with the amount of test you are running tren at 50mg eod would still give decent results however i would suggest 75mg if you can afford it.


right wich one should i get Hilly... tri tren 150mg i think it is orrrr tren ace 100 i think it is. The tri tren is bit more expensive and im thinking it would be easyier to have 75mg jabs everyother day wouldnt it of that? What do u think mate.

Once i know wich one to get ill order it. Thanks aswell mate. Gonna update diet tonight and admitedly it aint been great again lol. All puppys are gone as from tomoz so will have bit more time on my hands.


----------



## hilly

either is easy mate wit the 100mg just shoot 3/4 of a ml gives you ure 75mg .

the advantage with the tri tren IMO is you could shoot it mon-thursday and be done 150mg each shot but some would disagree.


----------



## leafman

hilly2008 said:


> either is easy mate wit the 100mg just shoot 3/4 of a ml gives you ure 75mg .
> 
> the advantage with the tri tren IMO is you could shoot it mon-thursday and be done 150mg each shot but some would disagree.


Tri tren it is then  surly the fact i havnt had it before will mean 2 jabs a week as u said will do as a starting place. I can increase in future if needs be. I just wanna see how i react to it so that sounds good to me. Ill go put some money into my bank and order it tomoz :thumbup1:

Cheers Hilly


----------



## Joshua

Hey K - how did the dentist go today? I hope it all went smoothly and you have got it sorted.

FWIW Tritren is great stuff IMHO. Good choice leaf.

J


----------



## leafman

Teeth are done 2 took out and i gotta go back again thow for couple of fillings but he says i can make a appointment in a week or so.  Didnt hurt at all really just dont like having me mouth jammed open by anything tbh :whistling: But least its done, i feel bad now tho tbh head hurts a bit and mouth feels proper funky thinking i might have a few hours kip soon.

Forgot to update training and diet for yesterday so ill be doin that later. Cheers josh aswell defo gonna order the tri tren gotta wait till tomoz now thow not had time to go to bank yet. I use a diff acount when i order from online and put money in as i need it. Im not a big fan of banks tho, iv always thought no one gives u anything for nothing and my money is safer with me lol. Never get credit or finance or loans or anything like that. In my opinion just means someone is making money off u. Dont have no credit cards or fukc all.

Right gonna update for yesterday once my head is bit clearer.


----------



## Beklet

Urgh dentists are evil...I have a new hole in a tooth, as wel as the one that needs a crown, just can't afford to go...at least it's a baby tooth so has no nerves (dentist will only pull it anyway then I'll have a gap :sad: )


----------



## leafman

Beklet said:


> Urgh dentists are evil...I have a new hole in a tooth, as wel as the one that needs a crown, just can't afford to go...at least it's a baby tooth so has no nerves (dentist will only pull it anyway then I'll have a gap :sad: )


haha i hate dentists full stop and i have to go back lol. Its took me since 2005 to go this time lol. Totally agree with the evil bit aswell lol. I complained about my last dentist trying to stick his mucky little hands into my mouth without gloves and was treated like a criminal, i mean i was in jail but surly this is besides the point :whistling: i was placed on a governors report, givin 3 extra days on my sentence for racisist remarks (im nor racist), and then forced back to the same dentist for work on my teeth. He butchered me. Mouth was in pain for weeks. And that is why i dont like dentists :lol: Castington YOIs for u lol.

Oh and beck, Come see me ill take ur baby tooth out for u, or josh gives special offers were for a price he will come and pull it out with pliers for free :thumb:  and thanks for dropping by gonna update training and diet from yesterday, now while im here


----------



## leafman

diet....

8.00

pint of mass drink 1000 cals with bannana

followed by a bowl of ready brek about 20 mins later.

11.00

poached egg on toast. 3 bread 4 eggs. with pint of milk

13.00

tin of tuna with noodles, packet of crisps,bannana and 250cal milk shake.

14.20ish

half pint of pro mass (still full fat milk for all shakes at min) with 2 egg whites

bannana during training

15.10ish

half pint of pro mass pre workout and a sausage roll while i waited for my tea.

17.00

chips, southern fried chicken with buttered breadx2. followed by half a angel delight. also drank half pint of milk.

20.30ish

beans on toast x 3 (i know i need protein in this meal Hilly but couldnt think of anything i could stomach or eat. Could i have a protein drink with this meal???

11.30ish not sure what time i went to bed now

bowl of ready brek with a 1000cal shake.


----------



## leafman

Training was push day felt strong to start with (for me) but tyired easyier than normal. Think its just because i havnt been into it latly like full on how i train now. I done...

slight incline bench db press

3 warm up sets

16sx8x3

5 working sets

26sx5

26sx5

26sx5

26sx5

26sx5

slight decline db bench press

5 working sets

26sx5

26sx5

24sx5

24sx5

24sx5

had bannana few min break

then done seated shoulder db press

24sx5

24sx5

22sx5

22sx5

20sx5 :confused1: just started getting tired

close grip smith bench press

5 sets

30kx5

40kx5

45kx5

50kx5

30k till failior wich wernt many tris were busted before i even got started on these lol.

Thats all i done  just trying to get stamina back but mayb heat dont help. Also the main side ive been getting from test is silly little spots on my back wich annoy me lol. Also would love to know what my blood pressure should be as i can get midwife to check for me but she only knows what a pregnant woman should be lol. Anyone know what it should be or rough idea?????


----------



## Joshua

Seriously good one for getting your teeth sorted  :thumb:  :thumb:. You've had the hardest bit done now, and I hope you know that the bad experience you had inside was about being inside not with dentists K.



> or josh gives special offers were for a price he will come and pull it out with pliers for free


Anaesthetic is extra :lol: :devil2:



> Also would love to know what my blood pressure should be as I can get midwife to check for me but she only knows what a pregnant woman should be lol. Anyone know what it should be or rough idea?????


120/80 mmHg

Good stuff,

J


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> Seriously good one for getting your teeth sorted  :thumb:  :thumb:. You've had the hardest bit done now, and I hope you know that the bad experience you had inside was about being inside not with dentists K.
> 
> Anaesthetic is extra :lol: :devil2:
> 
> 120/80 mmHg
> 
> Good stuff,
> 
> J


Hahaha yea i know mate. Ill go back for my fillings and stuff and gonna keep on top of it from now on. Dentist was fine to be fair. Ohh nice one on that bp thing. Ill get midwife to check mine toomoz as i sill get this head ache in same place over right eye socket. I have had to hav more pain killers already tonight. Could high blood pressure cause this mayb? well ill find out what mine is and post it up tomoz 

Thanks j :beer:


----------



## hilly

that meal at half 8 what about eggs again pal or pancakes with eggs and oat flour?

if all else fails a protein shake would be better than having no protein in their.

also i am so envious of you getting to eat so much.


----------



## leafman

Hilly ive always been able to eat anything, it sounds good but makes it hard work to put weight on lol. I was hoping as i got older id start changing a bit but im nearly 28 now and still a skin dog lol.

I also leave a few things out when i wright up my diet as in all the pringles i eat all day long lol and jaffas :whistling:

As for that meal ill ive had a shake tonight but ill try eat some egg whites aswell try get some slid food in with it. Thanks mate ill update tomoz s diet. :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R

Nice to see your still motivated leafy, your avvy is looking good mate, keep it up.

You must have some money if you can eat Pringles and Jaffa's all day long:


----------



## TH0R

dc55 said:


> HE LIVES.....HE LIVES
> 
> Bit late coming out of hybernation Tel!!!! PMSL


:laugh:

Hows the "force" mate

See your cruising now, try and stay away from those park toilets though, I hear

things can get "out of hand" there

Fook me i've just noticed the over 3 plates bench, nice one mate


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> Nice to see your still motivated leafy, your avvy is looking good mate, keep it up.
> 
> You must have some money if you can eat Pringles and Jaffa's all day long:


hey hey hey Big tel glad to see u backa nd about  Hope all is well mate :thumb:


----------



## leafman

dc55 said:


> lol...yeah things are good. Alot of changes...lots more gear..PMSL.
> 
> You planning on another one???
> 
> Maybe a reply on your howdy thread would be better, to avoid ****1ng leafys up!!


Dont bother me at all Dc mate, tbh im not one for being bothered by stuff like that :lol:

Good to see you back thow Tel and as for being able to afford the jaffas well i get a discount from a man i know :lol:


----------



## TH0R

leafman said:


> hey hey hey Big tel glad to see u backa nd about  Hope all is well mate :thumb:


Cheers mate, had a few probs but managed to train through them:thumb:

Great to see your training going well mate, off to bed now, catch up later

All the best Leafy:cool2:


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> Cheers mate, had a few probs but managed to train through them:thumb:
> 
> Great to see your training going well mate, off to bed now, catch up later
> 
> All the best Leafy:cool2:


No worries will be checking to see if any updates in ur journal in near future :whistling:


----------



## Van

Plus Rep for posting man, I hated bein the skinny dood in the gym (10 months ago), I went in wearing a tight vest aswell so it would make me train hard i must of looked like a right bell-end...haha

When people ask me advice I always say to read:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hardcore-Bodybuilding-Scientific-Frederick-Hatfield/dp/0809237288

Just my opinion though, but it tells you everything you need to know from diet, routine to steriods and suplements.

Hope you hit your goals man!


----------



## leafman

Van said:


> Plus Rep for posting man, I hated bein the skinny dood in the gym (10 months ago), I went in wearing a tight vest aswell so it would make me train hard i must of looked like a right bell-end...haha
> 
> When people ask me advice I always say to read:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hardcore-Bodybuilding-Scientific-Frederick-Hatfield/dp/0809237288
> 
> Just my opinion though, but it tells you everything you need to know from diet, routine to steriods and suplements.
> 
> Hope you hit your goals man!


Cheers mate :thumbup1: will keep at it


----------



## Joshua

leafman said:


> Hahaha yea i know mate. Ill go back for my fillings and stuff and gonna keep on top of it from now on. Dentist was fine to be fair. Ohh nice one on that bp thing. Ill get midwife to check mine toomoz as i sill get this head ache in same place over right eye socket. I have had to hav more pain killers already tonight. Could high blood pressure cause this mayb? well ill find out what mine is and post it up tomoz
> 
> Thanks j :beer:


It maybe a cause, but it could be something else too. How long has your headache been going on mate. If its been a while it maybe worth getting it checked out by your doc. BTW did the dentist give you an xray of your chops? I think its good to keep an eye on your BP anyhow. I do mine every morning and evening.

J


----------



## jcsnoop

leafman said:


> Hilly* ive always been able to eat anything*, it sounds good but makes it hard work to put weight on lol. *I was hoping as i got older id start changing a bit but im nearly 28 now and still a skin dog lol.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> I also leave a few things out when i wright up my diet as in all the pringles i eat all day long lol and jaffas :whistling:
> 
> As for that meal ill ive had a shake tonight but ill try eat some egg whites aswell try get some slid food in with it. Thanks mate ill update tomoz s diet. :thumbup1:


hey leafman been reading your log and its good stuff mate keep it up as for eating any thing that you want and not putting weight on just be careful what ya wish for mate i was exactly the same and about 6monthes ago i just started pileing weight on ill be turning 30 soon so about the same age i could eat anything and never put any on ,now i have to be so carfull and watch what i eat ,i wished that i could put weight all my life now i wish i could eat any thing and get away with it, that middle age spread will catch up on ya i piled 2 stone on in no time and it wasnt good weight .


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> It maybe a cause, but it could be something else too. How long has your headache been going on mate. If its been a while it maybe worth getting it checked out by your doc. BTW did the dentist give you an xray of your chops? I think its good to keep an eye on your BP anyhow. I do mine every morning and evening.
> 
> J


Ive had this head ache for about 2 week on and off but mainly on tbh. As for thew bp thing well my missus didnt get seen proply by midwife as she is coming to see her on wednesday but ill get it done then :thumbup1: Im thinking of goin to doctors soon ill wait till next week and if no better ill phone them. What do you mean by something else josh? Is there anyhting u think it is :lol: Am i gonna die :lol: Hope not juist starting to enjoy things :whistling:

Ohh i got glutamine today not sure when is best times to take it gonna start with on a morning. Can i just stick it in with my morning shake?

And bit of bad news. I have ordered tren ace instead of tri tren :cursing: Not gonna change it now thow as too much messing so will just by more if i get on ok with it :thumbup1:

Thanks josh aswell buddy awesome pics on ur thread aswell :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

jcsnoop said:


> hey leafman been reading your log and its good stuff mate keep it up as for eating any thing that you want and not putting weight on just be careful what ya wish for mate i was exactly the same and about 6monthes ago i just started pileing weight on ill be turning 30 soon so about the same age i could eat anything and never put any on ,now i have to be so carfull and watch what i eat ,i wished that i could put weight all my life now i wish i could eat any thing and get away with it, that middle age spread will catch up on ya i piled 2 stone on in no time and it wasnt good weight .


Yea i know mate ill always be aware of it. Iv been told that things can change as u get older im 28 now 29 this year :lol: Cant believe how time is flying by latly ill be dead soon mate.

ohh and update from missus scan for baby is... he was small last time 2 week ago at 4 pound and now he has grew plenty and all is well. He is 6 pound one now so bigger than my last baby already. My daughter was 5 pound 9 lol tiny little thing.

Thats it for now ill update diet later off to train legs soon. Been up nice and early aswell so plenty of food been tucked away already :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

glutamine take 5-10g on rising on an empty stomach and take 5-10g pwo. some would add in 5g before bed which i intend to do once i get back from holiday as its so cheap.

dont worry bout the tren mate it just means shooting mon-wed -fri.


----------



## Joshua

leafman said:


> Ive had this head ache for about 2 week on and off but mainly on tbh. As for thew bp thing well my missus didnt get seen proply by midwife as she is coming to see her on wednesday but ill get it done then :thumbup1: Im thinking of goin to doctors soon ill wait till next week and if no better ill phone them. What do you mean by something else josh? Is there anyhting u think it is :lol: Am i gonna die :lol: Hope not juist starting to enjoy things :whistling:
> 
> Ohh i got glutamine today not sure when is best times to take it gonna start with on a morning. Can i just stick it in with my morning shake?
> 
> And bit of bad news. I have ordered tren ace instead of tri tren :cursing: Not gonna change it now thow as too much messing so will just by more if i get on ok with it :thumbup1:
> 
> Thanks josh aswell buddy awesome pics on ur thread aswell :thumbup1:


I don't know what it could be mate - I couldn't start to guess. Headaches could be down to lots of things I think. If a headache is lasting for a while and has not cleared up then it maybe worth getting it checked.

The reason I asked about the xray on your mouth was if you have had a problem with your teeth and say you had an abscess that was pressing on a nerve you could be feeling pain elsewhere in your mouth. This could still be possible if you still had fillings to be sorted, but I would have thought your dentist would have mentioned something like that.

I wouldn't worry about the tren ac mate. It will do the job. :thumbup1:

Thanks for the props leaf, a bit of a cut and then onto 20st Mwhahahaha :devil2: , although getting people to roll with me maybe a problem h34r: . BTW There maybe a chance for me to go to US this summer and train with the shark himself :bounce:  :bounce:. Its early days yet and I need to see if I can get the time off.

J


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> I don't know what it could be mate - I couldn't start to guess. Headaches could be down to lots of things I think. If a headache is lasting for a while and has not cleared up then it maybe worth getting it checked.
> 
> The reason I asked about the xray on your mouth was if you have had a problem with your teeth and say you had an abscess that was pressing on a nerve you could be feeling pain elsewhere in your mouth. This could still be possible if you still had fillings to be sorted, but I would have thought your dentist would have mentioned something like that.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the tren ac mate. It will do the job. :thumbup1:
> 
> Thanks for the props leaf, a bit of a cut and then onto 20st Mwhahahaha :devil2: , although getting people to roll with me maybe a problem h34r: . BTW There maybe a chance for me to go to US this summer and train with the shark himself :bounce:  :bounce:. Its early days yet and I need to see if I can get the time off.
> 
> J


Can i come lol :bounce: shame im not allowed in to america lol. Forgot to mention no i didnt get no x rays of my mouth but i know they took x rays and looked at them and think he even showed me them but it was in one ear out the other :lol: He seems to think the fillings aint to bad and worse is out of way. Gonna go to doctors next week about headache. Im thinking i may not be drinking enougth water but that is a guess. During workout it seems to go ohh done legs today....

Have not done legs for 2 week or sommat lol

squats

3 warm up sets

60kx5

70kx5

80kx5

5 working sets

90kx5 (nice and deep thow making sure i go past the edge of bench every squat.)

100x5

110x5

120x5pb i think cant remember lol started to not go as deep tho so..

115x5

115x5

leg extensions

3 sets

47x8

54x8 (i think)

61x8

leg press

5 sets

80x 10

90x10

100x10

110x10

80 till failior.

Then done 3 sets of ham curls i think they are laying flat on stomach u no one lol.

cant remem weights at all tbh but was weak on them lol. That was it good work out and legs are killing Ill try find that pic of my legs to re post up for those who have just recently joined my journal. Legs need a lot of work i need mass.


----------



## Jem

Woohoo babe - mad week so have been neglectful - just saying hello !!!


----------



## leafman

Check out the grabbing of nutts :lol: And i noticed that my plee for this picture to be made smaller for me was replied from Hacksi :thumb: , Im sure i said sommat about reps for life hahaha. Well reps on way mate as i know thats only reason u done it u rep grabber u  Thanks mate thow :thumbup1:

So there is my skinny legs. Check out the monster calfs :lol:


----------



## Jem

OMG do you have to ??? pmsl - what a picture -----and its the second outing for this baby !! put them away bruv


----------



## leafman

What your goin on about im coming to start posting it in other threads :whistling: Starting with yours this minute :lol: :lol: :lol:

And yes i have to coz there is new faces about and is only fair i show my skin dog legs and nutt grabbing to general public lol x


----------



## TH0R

Leafy, that grip looks a bit painful,you should of let the Mrs yank em up:whistling:

Get that gas fire to the antiques roadshow, It'll be interesting to see how much its

valued at


----------



## dmcc

Hurrah he's had the teeth done at last!! Make sure you take care of that mouth from now on.


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> Leafy, that grip looks a bit painful,you should of let the Mrs yank em up:whistling:
> 
> Get that gas fire to the antiques roadshow, It'll be interesting to see how much its
> 
> valued at


Hahaha leave my fire alone it works wich is more than can be said for other things in my house :lol: Its ur typical council estate starndard fireplace fitted in the twentys i think. Come on Tel u should know how old it is you Tell me :tongue:

And why ur here Big fella do you no a place in york were there have like a market thing and sell motorbikes and quads and stuff. I know its bit random. I think its called Routhoff?? or sommat i cant spell for sh1t will have to have a look somewere. If any of that makes sense Tel let me no and if so how far from me is it in Leeds?

Darren im gonna look after my teeth and good to see u ikn my journal but im sure u still owe me a leg shot :whistling:  

Ohhh and tel.... just be glad i had pants on, the way i been feeling latly :whistling: I love the nut grab cant beat it, proper miko jacko style (but obviously without the kids) :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc

Damn you remembered!! I will get one soon.


----------



## hilly

Leafman have you looked into HIT training like mike mentzer style/dorian yates were its only 1 working set per body part??

The more i read the more i think this would be suited to yourself. i.e. some1 who struggles to put on weight.

i may be talking out of my **** here and some1 may chip in with a reason why its a bad idea but my thinking is

for yourself you are wanting max stimulation for growth but with leased possible cals burned to help gain weight. this type of training would be better for this purpose. just a thought i had last night while i was reading some HIT info


----------



## TH0R

leafman said:


> I love the nut grab cant beat it, proper miko jacko style (but obviously without the kids) :thumbup1:


 :lol: :lol:

Will have an ask around about the shop today, let you know mate


----------



## leafman

couple of pictures i said to Av id post up ill put them here then i can copy them for her thread when i can find it. Its my leafy top :lol: Dernt quite walk about in it thow yet  Iv spent my life hiding in back ground and once u start putting weight on people start looking at u wich aint a good thing in my line of work lol.

Tel..... thanks mate its a market mate i think every saturday i think it is. 

Hilly... will be back soon to ask few questions mate regarding that


----------



## LittleChris

Look in good shape in that vest. Get yourself a tan and should look the business out on the town :2guns:

Nice looking cycle, when you planning on starting? Ram the food in, train hard and get rest and you will be very pleased with the gains


----------



## Joshua

Hey props for your leafy top. It suits you mate, and you are looking sharp. :thumb:

As for the attention, is it all those strawberries? :lol: :whistling:

Nice one.


----------



## leafman

LittleChris said:


> Look in good shape in that vest. Get yourself a tan and should look the business out on the town :2guns:
> 
> Nice looking cycle, when you planning on starting? Ram the food in, train hard and get rest and you will be very pleased with the gains


Thanks mate, tbh id not have balls to go round town like that id feel a bit **** :lol: Its ok for knocking about during day but even then i think people are looking at me lol. And no iv not been smoking to much lol i dont smoke now 

as for cycle well ive not actually come off yet since i started, i see no point ill i get to were i want to be or there abouts. Ive started my little blast already. Last monday i had first 800mg and ive been taking 30mg (not 40mg) per day dbol. As from monday or tuesday ill be starting my tren aswell. 300mg per week. only gonna run dbol for three week ish as it is what i have left. Then ill have few week inbetween without tablets, then have oxys to finish. Lets see how close to that 13 stone goal i have. It really will prob end up coming down to diet and as u said i realise i gotta ram the food in. Thanks for droppin by mate :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc

Vest looks good Leafy - you look like a right moody fecker in that second one though :lol: I've thought of getting one done by Avril too but reckon I'd look a right **** in it - I'm not built for a vest yet.


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> Hey props for your leafy top. It suits you mate, and you are looking sharp. :thumb:
> 
> As for the attention, is it all those strawberries? :lol: :whistling:
> 
> Nice one.


Hahahaha yea top is class AV is brilliant to be fair.  Err the strawberrys well yea them 

I pride meself on being un noticed and now im starting to stand out a bit more lol. Bad things happen to those who are flash in the way i live :whistling: Mayb its just my para head working overtime, but everyone i know who went down route im goin now is dead or in jail 

Oh and im defo starting mma :thumb: caged steel in dewsbury gotta phone them and see what they say. Im hoping they will let me go have look around. Bad thing is thow im gonna have to wait couple of month till missus has had baby but gives me time to try get some fitness training in. I need to work out how to get fit and also put on mass and gain size. Is it possible ??

Anyway cheers mate


----------



## leafman

dmcc said:


> Vest looks good Leafy - you look like a right moody fecker in that second one though :lol: I've thought of getting one done by Avril too but reckon I'd look a right **** in it - I'm not built for a vest yet.


I disagree mate i think a vest would suit u your a big bloke. I couldnt ware them before (for obvious reasons being skinny as dead dog) and tbh i think i look a bit **** in it lol, for u tho that wouldnt be a issue :thumb:

Dont take that wrong way:lol: :beer:

Oh and defo reccomend Av to anyone she is good as gold no probs at all :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc

Yeah Leafy but you're lean - I've still got, erm, "pec fat" to lose :lol:


----------



## Joshua

leafman said:


> Hahahaha yea top is class AV is brilliant to be fair.  Err the strawberrys well yea them
> 
> I pride meself on being un noticed and now im starting to stand out a bit more lol. Bad things happen to those who are flash in the way i live :whistling: Mayb its just my para head working overtime, but everyone i know who went down route im goin now is dead or in jail
> 
> Oh and im defo starting mma :thumb: caged steel in dewsbury gotta phone them and see what they say. Im hoping they will let me go have look around. Bad thing is thow im gonna have to wait couple of month till missus has had baby but gives me time to try get some fitness training in. I need to work out how to get fit and also put on mass and gain size. Is it possible ??
> 
> Anyway cheers mate


I know what you mean about standing out not being a good thing mate. As for paranoia, it is probably a bit of both tbh. It always pays to take care.

Nice one for starting mma - should be a good laugh and certainly keep you fit. I would be a little careful too, if you are concerned about not standing out. Being known as a fighter can bring problems in itself too, especially when coupled with some lines of work.

WRT fitness training and getting size, sure it is possible, but the training is slightly different to pure bodybuilding or the pure conditioning training. A lot of my journal is about exactly this, with bulking and Work Capacity phases. I mention a thing called VO2max in my journal, and that is a measure of how good your cardio system is, and how good your staying power is. There are problems, such as the heavier you get, the lower your VO2max tends to go, but there are things that you can do. If you train hard you can still have better cardio (gas in the tank) than someone who is smaller, but does not train as hard.

Shortening the rest time between sets is one option, as is supersetting lots of your exercises, but a really good way is to either add in conditioning / work cap training along the side of your bodybuilding training. Your body will become much more sensitive to not having enough carbs, so refueling after your training is a must!

J


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> I know what you mean about standing out not being a good thing mate. As for paranoia, it is probably a bit of both tbh. It always pays to take care.
> 
> Nice one for starting mma - should be a good laugh and certainly keep you fit. I would be a little careful too, if you are concerned about not standing out. Being known as a fighter can bring problems in itself too, especially when coupled with some lines of work.
> 
> WRT fitness training and getting size, sure it is possible, but the training is slightly different to pure bodybuilding or the pure conditioning training. A lot of my journal is about exactly this, with bulking and Work Capacity phases. I mention a thing called VO2max in my journal,
> 
> J


*woop - this is the way to go ....love vo2 max running - what a buzz:bounce:* :bounce: *:bounce:*


----------



## noturbo

**** Leafy!!!! Looking awesome in them pics mate, arms, shoulders and back all looking great welldone :thumb:

Dead chuffed for you mate, you have worked really hard and reaping the rewards!

:rockon:


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> I know what you mean about standing out not being a good thing mate. As for paranoia, it is probably a bit of both tbh. It always pays to take care.
> 
> Nice one for starting mma - should be a good laugh and certainly keep you fit. I would be a little careful too, if you are concerned about not standing out. Being known as a fighter can bring problems in itself too, especially when coupled with some lines of work.
> 
> WRT fitness training and getting size, sure it is possible, but the training is slightly different to pure bodybuilding or the pure conditioning training. A lot of my journal is about exactly this, with bulking and Work Capacity phases. I mention a thing called VO2max in my journal, and that is a measure of how good your cardio system is, and how good your staying power is. There are problems, such as the heavier you get, the lower your VO2max tends to go, but there are things that you can do. If you train hard you can still have better cardio (gas in the tank) than someone who is smaller, but does not train as hard.
> 
> Shortening the rest time between sets is one option, as is supersetting lots of your exercises, but a really good way is to either add in conditioning / work cap training along the side of your bodybuilding training. Your body will become much more sensitive to not having enough carbs, so refueling after your training is a must!
> 
> J


I was thinking... for now just keep cracking on way i am but as i have about 2 or 3 week before i start ill just starting increasing my tempo when out with dogs. Mayb even start joggin instead of walking. I go out everyday anyway more or less with dogs so ill just start going faster :lol: Gonna start swimming aswell i think but not sure if ill have time for it so dont njo how easy it would be for me to keep up with it. I reckon some jogs out with dogs is prob my best starting place. Ill have loads of questions aanyway soon josh with regards to this. Also u think i should de crease rest times to try get stamina up a bit ?? I do notice when iv been out with dogs it increrases appetite so mayb a bit cardio work wouldnt be so bad.


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> *woop - this is the way to go ....love vo2 max running - what a buzz:bounce:* :bounce: *:bounce:*


Im gonna look into this :thumbup1: However i have bone to pick :lol: Im sure i seen a pic of u on my thread earlyier but i had no time and now ive come back to have a look were is it to be seen :confused1: :whistling: Please tell me i didnt imagine it jem :lol:  I demand a repost now hahah :lol:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Im gonna look into this :thumbup1: However i have bone to pick :lol: Im sure i seen a pic of u on my thread earlyier but i had no time and now ive come back to have a look were is it to be seen :confused1: :whistling: Please tell me i didnt imagine it jem :lol:  I demand a repost now hahah :lol:


oooh you must have imagined it Leaf.......... :confused1: :whistling:


----------



## leafman

hahaha yea yea yea im bad but not that bad im quite dissapointed now  For what it is worth, urs is a awesome top too and iv still actually got mine on now :whistling:  You can post any pics u want in my thread, in fact i urge u too :lol: :tongue:


----------



## hilly

lookin good in the pics magte def getting bigger IMO.

vest looks awesome


----------



## TH0R

Leafy, looking great in that vest mate but you look like your having a p1ss in that first pic

Asked around and nobody knew anything about a market that sells quads/motorcycle gear,

York market is pretty tourist based, only thing I can think of is an Auction they have

at the local cattle market once per month, or there's a massive auction at a place

called Rufforth (or there used to be, haven't been for years) and that sells stuff like quads etc

If I come across anymore info I'll let you know:thumbup1:

Tel


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> Leafy, looking great in that vest mate but you look like your having a p1ss in that first pic
> 
> Asked around and nobody knew anything about a market that sells quads/motorcycle gear,
> 
> York market is pretty tourist based, only thing I can think of is an Auction they have
> 
> at the local cattle market once per month, or there's a massive auction at a place
> 
> called Rufforth (or there used to be, haven't been for years) and that sells stuff like quads etc
> 
> If I come across anymore info I'll let you know:thumbup1:
> 
> Tel


Thats the place rufforth. Its been goin for ages, didnt realise it was a auction :thumbup1: Really appretiated tel if u know on what day it is each month or date or out let me no but no worries mate ill do bit research when get time :thumbup1:

As for the vest, well yea few people say i look ok but tbh even thow the vest is really good, i just dont think id have balls to walk about like that in town and stuff lol. I just really aint that type of person :whistling: Id think people are looking at me wich im not used to lol. Im gonna get my baby boy one the same off Av when i can get in touch with her :whistling: little leafy on back thow 

Thanks tel  And really glad ur about again :cool2:


----------



## leafman

noturbo said:


> **** Leafy!!!! Looking awesome in them pics mate, arms, shoulders and back all looking great welldone :thumb:
> 
> Dead chuffed for you mate, you have worked really hard and reaping the rewards!
> 
> :rockon:


whooo hello u was wondering were u had been lol. Good to see u paid me a visit mate much appretiated hows things with u buddy ???


----------



## leafman

hilly2008 said:


> lookin good in the pics magte def getting bigger IMO.
> 
> vest looks awesome


Thanks mate yea vest is awesome shame i dont fill it out proper, but then it is a extra large :whistling: :lol: ok its not its a small :thumb: But iv been assured there big fitting :lol:

Yea i think im starting to fill out a bit to be honest without me even really noticing. Im only just finishing first week of blast and i honestly feel like im growing again. Ill update diet tonight for yesterday aswell :thumbup1:

This training u were on about Hilly ..... could it be done 3 times a week as thats what i have time for proply?? Ill have a look into it any link to some info on it. I actually know what ur on about have seen it about but i really am thinck takes a while for things to sink in with me :whistling:

Cheers buddy  :beer:


----------



## leafman

Will update once im back from market goin to see what i can buy, to sell again :thumb: :lol:


----------



## leafman

Ive just noticed that not one person asked me why the fukc i have kitchen or bathroom liner going up the middle of my front room in the leg pic :whistling: hahaha trust me there is a reason, :lol: ok ok ill say why coz i dont want people thinking im weird or out wouldnt want that would a lol. Tel suprised u never asked :whistling: It was for the pups coz they just skidded all over on the floor and also protected floor a bit. It was me spairs from bathroom lol. Caerpet being fitted soon thow before baby comes :thumbup1:

Right that has made me feel better so by people  will update later as said when have more time. Ohh and hope my tren is here tomoz :bounce:


----------



## hilly

i dont have any links saved mate but have a search on google for HIT gtraining and on here specifically Mike Mentzer and dorian yates style training.

edit

Send me an email - [email protected] and ill send you a file i have on a strong man 3 day split and also a file i have on mike mentzer HIT training.


----------



## TH0R

leafman said:


> Thanks tel  And really glad ur about again :cool2:


No probs mate, when I said auction I meant more of a car boot sale, the

main car boot which is massive, is or was every Sunday.

They have an auto stuff car boot the first Saturday of every month, starts pretty

early as I remember, haven't been for years but if you like that kind of thing

then its very good

Rufforth isn't far off the A64 Leeds road mate, about 20-30mins from Seacroft Roundabout

Try and get over the paronia thing mate, it'll play with your head too much.

So what if people look at you, good thing in my eyes:rolleyes: (as long as they aren't laughing:lol


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> No probs mate, when I said auction I meant more of a car boot sale, the
> 
> main car boot which is massive, is or was every Sunday.
> 
> They have an auto stuff car boot the first Saturday of every month, starts pretty
> 
> early as I remember, haven't been for years but if you like that kind of thing
> 
> then its very good
> 
> Rufforth isn't far off the A64 Leeds road mate, about 20-30mins from Seacroft Roundabout
> 
> Try and get over the paronia thing mate, it'll play with your head too much.
> 
> So what if people look at you, good thing in my eyes:rolleyes: (as long as they aren't laughing:lol


ahhhhh nice one mate, seacroft roundabout is a five min walk from were i live lol. I know exactly were u mean so ill go sometime. I was told that it was a saturday so ill prob go on first saturday of month when i get time. Ive had a change of plans now thow and no longer need a quad for my little lass but sounds like a place to pick up some bargins so gonna go visit anyways 

Yea i know ur right about the people looking at u thing, just strange when u notice it and u have no idea why they are staring lol. I also dont like it when my mates grab my shoulders and stuff saying, " aint u piling it on now " :cursing: Just annoys me lol. Some times i think people are taking **** because of lack of progress lol. I just grin and bear it and hope that one day i dont finaly snap :lol: Cheers tel


----------



## Joshua

> I also dont like it when my mates grab my shoulders and stuff saying, " aint u piling it on now " Just annoys me lol. Some times I think people are taking **** because of lack of progress lol.


Leafy - I get annoyed by that too. I never know if people are being honest, kind or taking the pi5s. Its just something to live with mate.

J


----------



## VforVictory

Hi! Thought id stop by!

Good job with the training, must be hard work to have to eat so much all the time LOL (wish I could steal some of ur metabolism LOL). You seem to be doing really well though, and making great improvements!

keep it up!

ps loving the 'leafy' vest!


----------



## noturbo

leafman said:


> whooo hello u was wondering were u had been lol. Good to see u paid me a visit mate much appretiated hows things with u buddy ???


To be honest mate it's all gone tits up, bein away from the other half and my lad has bummed me right out.... not been eating **** all, not sleeping, not training and generally moping around like a right pathetic bastard living off bananas and biscuits. I've lost so much weight I don't even dare stand on a set of scales! Yesterday was a turnaround day though and I'm gonna man the **** up lol :thumb: Just need to keep myself busy I think

The amount of fat that has gone is crazy, never been this lean in my life and considered a kind of "rebound cycle" but I just cant justify it at my weight so gonna hammer in the calories like a mofo and train my ass off!!!

Wish me luck dude, your progress pics really inspired me when I saw em so cheers for that mate 

On a side note I hammered some 20 rep squats yesterday and god damnit i'm feeling it today, pressure washing the yard today was a pain in the ass

:rockon:


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> Leafy - I get annoyed by that too. I never know if people are being honest, kind or taking the pi5s. Its just something to live with mate.
> 
> J


Glad im not only one mate :lol: Does my head in sometimes i am a naturally suspisious (haha cant spell) person so people giving compliments dont land well most time lol. 



VforVictory said:


> Hi! Thought id stop by!
> 
> Good job with the training, must be hard work to have to eat so much all the time LOL (wish I could steal some of ur metabolism LOL). You seem to be doing really well though, and making great improvements!
> 
> keep it up!
> 
> ps loving the 'leafy' vest!


And thanks for droppin by last progress pics are on page 60 i think id not read to much of the journal u might decide to not come back :whistling:


----------



## YoungGun

Still looking lean mate, but gained some good size.

You running Tren yet? Any reviews, i'm getting Tren Ace as soon as i get paid:cursing:


----------



## leafman

noturbo said:


> To be honest mate it's all gone tits up, bein away from the other half and my lad has bummed me right out.... not been eating **** all, not sleeping, not training and generally moping around like a right pathetic bastard living off bananas and biscuits. I've lost so much weight I don't even dare stand on a set of scales! Yesterday was a turnaround day though and I'm gonna man the **** up lol :thumb: Just need to keep myself busy I think
> 
> The amount of fat that has gone is crazy, never been this lean in my life and considered a kind of "rebound cycle" but I just cant justify it at my weight so gonna hammer in the calories like a mofo and train my ass off!!!
> 
> Wish me luck dude, your progress pics really inspired me when I saw em so cheers for that mate
> 
> On a side note I hammered some 20 rep squats yesterday and god damnit i'm feeling it today, pressure washing the yard today was a pain in the ass
> 
> :rockon:


Ahhh sorry about that mate i have been there with woman troubles, the whole not sleeping thing and all that mate. Always remember that there is always someone worse off. I can remember laying in the block (segregation) in castington absoulty gutted news years eve 2003 and my missus had not long had my little girl and just thinking what the fukc she was up to lol. I know how it is when ur mind starts racing. Truth is mate, u got ur life to live and getting urself right and fit and even big is motivation to crack on. I take it u have split but as long as u see ur lad then leave her be mate, stop worring about her and just move on. Onto bigger and better things and all that carry on :thumbup1:

It aint easy but just keep at it mate. Things come good in end all time no matter what it is


----------



## leafman

YoungGun said:


> Still looking lean mate, but gained some good size.
> 
> You running Tren yet? Any reviews, i'm getting Tren Ace as soon as i get paid:cursing:


Thanks mate, the leaness is not planned :lol: I eat anything, im just a skinny fook. Ive just been to a carvery and had a right feed up earlier :thumb: turkey mash yorkshires running beans carrots peas the lot and many more and also a sunday supremem thing for after :thumbup1: Great this life style


----------



## leafman

Ohh forgot to say mate i think my tren ace will be here tomoz wil let u know how it goes :thumbup1: Goinna have ajab straight away :whistling:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Thanks mate, the leaness is not planned :lol: I eat anything, im just a skinny fook. Ive just been to a carvery and had a right feed up earlier :thumb: turkey mash yorkshires *running beans* carrots peas the lot and many more and also a sunday supremem thing for after :thumbup1: Great this life style


Lol- Bruv - If you are what you eat, do running beans make you a good runner ???

x


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Lol- Bruv - If you are what you eat, do running beans make you a good runner ???
> 
> x


So my little lass says  I will test it out as i may have to start running soon enougth :whistling:

ohh and on side note iv just had this week jab of test today not tomoz just so i can train tomoz easier. Iv started jabing delts now and i feel a slight throb after wich goes after fisrt night :thumbup1: Considerable less un comfort than quad jabs. And iv never jabed glutes, as they just seem awkward. Thinking of starting jabbing pecks mayb soon :whistling:


----------



## noturbo

leafman said:


> So my little lass says  I will test it out as i may have to start running soon enougth :whistling:
> 
> ohh and on side note iv just had this week jab of test today not tomoz just so i can train tomoz easier. Iv started jabing delts now and i feel a slight throb after wich goes after fisrt night :thumbup1: Considerable less un comfort than quad jabs. And iv never jabed glutes, as they just seem awkward. Thinking of starting jabbing pecks mayb soon :whistling:


Dont make the mistake I made and put sust in your front delt, OUCH! only tried that once haha!


----------



## leafman

noturbo said:


> Dont make the mistake I made and put sust in your front delt, OUCH! only tried that once haha!


lol i just come straight from side all way in with blue end. 1 ml either side job done. Its tri test 400 pro chem can honestly say it really is painless compared to the sus iv had before.

While im on subject i just wanted to add osmmat about pro chem...

when i first joined this site i seen threads all over place were people were trying to come on just to knock pro chem, and no matter how many people said they were good and sound, some just wouldnt believe it and had conspirisy theorys and stuff :whistling: Im not a pro chem agent as i have seen someone accuse someone else somewere on this board and i can honestly say if it wernt rreal deal id have crashed by now. As it is i feel strong, i fook like a maniac, and im growing. I also still get the gay little spots on my back lol. Sooooo all this = pro chem are good stuff :thumb:


----------



## noturbo

Yeah I hope they stick around cos i'd love to try the stuff your on when I get my weight back up :thumb:

p.s bacne sucks ass lol


----------



## leafman

Its the only real side affect i get that i notice mate, the spots on back. I remember when i was away and i took 50 oxys i got very irratated and my temper seemed top flare but i dont get that now. I think ive just grew up a bit and have a check on stuff like that a bit better now.

Trying to think of bad sides from this test and cant really. Ohh dbol make my back work out doin anything. I can bend over to scratch me toe on dbol and my back is pumping lol. Weird stuff but dont really bother me. I dont make a habit of bending over anyways :whistling:  ohh i know i said id update diet but will do so tomoz now. Ufc is on now semi finals britain againsrt america. Then the final fight between trainers on the 11th of july. Bisping against dan henderson :thumb:

If anyone see this and wants to know its virgin 1 ufc is on sunday night 11 oclock. Main fights are on satanta thow (bisping one)


----------



## leafman

update..

Im gutted no training today, as said i had a jab in each delt last night and all was well. Went to bed and i was laid on my right hand side on right shoulder. All of sudden as i tried to turn round i got big pain in right shoulder. Hurt like mad and took ages to get to sleep.

When i woke up this morning it still there. Just feels like iv pulled sommat a bit. It is starting to feel better now so hopefully will go train tomoz. Tren didnt turn up today so prob tomoz and also i got more tri test on way to.


----------



## leafman

Forgot to add....

Ive found out what is wrong with this pain behind my right eye socket. My mam came today to see me and i told her about it. As soon as i said it feels like its my left nostril making my eye hurt she said it is sommat called errr (cant spell it but prounounced) KATAR its sinas realated. Her mam used to get it really bad but there is sommat u can get called (cant spell again lol) NUCROM Im gonna go see a doctor and get some off him. Also fill bowl up with boiling water add salt and bathe in the steam with towel over my head to celar my nose. Interesting thow coz it is defo my nostril were the problem is coming from as i feel it lol.


----------



## dmcc

Catarrh. It's a bugger when your sinuses get blocked up, happens to me all the time because of hay fever and travelling on the Tube.


----------



## leafman

dmcc said:


> Catarrh. It's a bugger when your sinuses get blocked up, happens to me all the time because of hay fever and travelling on the Tube.


Cheers darren does it cause a ache behind ur eye socket?? It is exactly how my mam described it so im more or less hundred percent she is right. Sometimes it feels as thow if i blow my nose it would get better but it doesnt :cursing: Any tips lol ???

Oh ive also always had probs with my nose and stuff. Ive had tonsills out and my adanoids in my nose out.


----------



## dmcc

It can do if the mucus get lodged high up. Sudafed spray might help...

http://www.boots.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?categoryParentId=4244&storeId=10052&productId=1749&callingViewName=&categoryId=4254&langId=-1&catalogId=11051

It's temporary relief, only needs to be used 1-2 times a day.


----------



## leafman

Thanks darren will get some from boots tomoz :thumbup1: Its quite strange the feeling. I mean my nose aint blocked, just sort of hurts up at top and behind eye socket but its defo coming fromt here. Ill try everything thow lol. It really is quite bad. Ive never had hayfever either. Cheers mate


----------



## leafman

Mam and dad have been here today helping me decorate so diet been pretty crap.

diet for today ( i know it aint great lol) ...

9.55

5g glutamine

10.00

pint of mass drink 1000 cals. pro mass and critical mass mixed with full fat milk. with bannana after.

12.30

sausage roll x 2 packet of crisps and fruit corner yogurt with rocky robin lol and another bannana

13.15ish

tin of tuna with packet of noodles washed down with half pint of mass drink.

16.00

pint of pro mass with malto mixed in (was waiting for missus to be back with my mac donalds :whistling: )

17.00

big mac, fries, choc milkshake, then finished missus s Kfc was 2 big bits of chicken left.

20.30

fruit corner yougurt and sausage roll and 4 egg whites.

Ive just had a pint of full fat milk but im gonna have half pint of pro peptides before bed and am thinkiong of making some beans and sausage on toast now :whistling:

Just to add i have missed a couple of bannanas and jaffa cakes and crackers off that diet lol. Great diet eh lol serious thow it aint usually like this mayb i should have put up yesterdays lol


----------



## leafman

Update is.....

tren came this morning so thats all good :thumbup1: the rest of my test will come threw off a mate this week so im good for full course now.

But..... my shoulder still hurts quite a bit. I went in side garden this morning and threw a riding boot for my dog to fetch and felt my shoulder pull again. Thing is it isnt bad but it is still there if u no wot i mean. If i go to gym it WILL hurt there is no doubt of this. More than anyhting else i dont want any injuries and havnt had so till now.

So im gonna take my own advice ion this one lol, im gonna just have a leg session tomoz and wait till friday to see how i feel. If i feel ok friday ill go and do some back.

Question.... when shall i start this tren???? i wanted to have a jab straight away and if im doin a leg session tomoz should i just have a jab?? How long does it take to work?? and what is tren cougth and how do i avoid it :lol: ?? If anyone can help with that b appretiated. Thanks people


----------



## PHHead

leafman said:


> Mam and dad have been here today helping me decorate so diet been pretty crap.
> 
> diet for today ( i know it aint great lol) ...
> 
> 9.55
> 
> 5g glutamine
> 
> 10.00
> 
> pint of mass drink 1000 cals. pro mass and critical mass mixed with full fat milk. with bannana after.
> 
> 12.30
> 
> sausage roll x 2 packet of crisps and fruit corner yogurt with rocky robin lol and another bannana
> 
> 13.15ish
> 
> tin of tuna with packet of noodles washed down with half pint of mass drink.
> 
> 16.00
> 
> pint of pro mass with malto mixed in (was waiting for missus to be back with my mac donalds :whistling: )
> 
> 17.00
> 
> big mac, fries, choc milkshake, then finished missus s Kfc was 2 big bits of chicken left.
> 
> 20.30
> 
> fruit corner yougurt and sausage roll and 4 egg whites.
> 
> Ive just had a pint of full fat milk but im gonna have half pint of pro peptides before bed and am thinkiong of making some beans and sausage on toast now :whistling:
> 
> Just to add i have missed a couple of bannanas and jaffa cakes and crackers off that diet lol. Great diet eh lol serious thow it aint usually like this mayb i should have put up yesterdays lol


F*cking hell mate and I thought my diet was bad lol!:laugh:


----------



## Joshua

leafman said:


> Update is.....
> 
> tren came this morning so thats all good :thumbup1: the rest of my test will come threw off a mate this week so im good for full course now.
> 
> But..... my shoulder still hurts quite a bit. I went in side garden this morning and threw a riding boot for my dog to fetch and felt my shoulder pull again. Thing is it isnt bad but it is still there if u no wot i mean. If i go to gym it WILL hurt there is no doubt of this. More than anyhting else i dont want any injuries and havnt had so till now.
> 
> So im gonna take my own advice ion this one lol, im gonna just have a leg session tomoz and wait till friday to see how i feel. If i feel ok friday ill go and do some back.
> 
> Question.... when shall i start this tren???? i wanted to have a jab straight away and if im doin a leg session tomoz should i just have a jab?? How long does it take to work?? and what is tren cougth and how do i avoid it :lol: ?? If anyone can help with that b appretiated. Thanks people


Sorry to hear about your pull. Take care with it.

WRT tren, you are running test at the moment yes? If so, there shouldn't be any problems with adding the tren in now. What is your tren cycle plans anyhow? TrenAc starts working pretty quickly. The only concern I would have is whether you want to see how this injury goes, and whether you get over it quickly before starting the tren.

I have only had the cough a few times, and it seems to happen without much I can do about it. One time when it was really bad and seem to last a while, I wacked down some ephedrine to make breathing a bit easier. It seemed to help. If you get the cough, I found it was helpful to keep relaxed and try not to tense up your body, as this just increases oxygen demand, and can make you panic.

J


----------



## leafman

PHHead said:


> F*cking hell mate and I thought my diet was bad lol!:laugh:


lmfao it normally is better tbh but as said i had my aunti over my mam dad and aunty s bloke decorating so was just a crap day. Still today has been better :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> Sorry to hear about your pull. Take care with it.
> 
> WRT tren, you are running test at the moment yes? If so, there shouldn't be any problems with adding the tren in now. What is your tren cycle plans anyhow? TrenAc starts working pretty quickly. The only concern I would have is whether you want to see how this injury goes, and whether you get over it quickly before starting the tren.
> 
> I have only had the cough a few times, and it seems to happen without much I can do about it. One time when it was really bad and seem to last a while, I wacked down some ephedrine to make breathing a bit easier. It seemed to help. If you get the cough, I found it was helpful to keep relaxed and try not to tense up your body, as this just increases oxygen demand, and can make you panic.
> 
> J


Thanks josh i was gonna just have it 300mg per week in 3 diff jabs. mayb tuesday, then thursday then sunday, im gonna do this for ten week ish i think will see how i feel more than out else. That would be day before training on all 3 days. As for my shoulder i am serious about mayb just doin a leg workout tomoz and then if needs be ill rest till monday. If i feel ok come friday ill do some back. Then as from monday back to normal. It dont feel that bad it really is just a niggle but id rather rest it.

What u think?? I can rotate my shoulder in a circular motition now without any pain it, will be ok i think 

What is the least u could jab 3 times a week josh?? Hilly if ur about input welcome buddy :thumb: or anyone else for that matter who can help


----------



## Joshua

Personally I would do the leg workout, and give it a little rest. I am a big believer in avoiding injury, as that could set you back weeks or months.

What else are you running with the tren and what doses?

I would aim for 75mg EOD, but at the lowest I would do 50mg EOD.

J


----------



## hackskii

Joshua said:


> I would aim for 75mg EOD, but at the lowest I would do 50mg EOD.
> 
> J


Bang on good advice here, 75 EOD would be better than 100 3 times a week.

Tren is seriously strong stuff, keep an eye on blood pressure too.

Shoulder, simple, sounds like to me you did that doing bar bench, is this correct?

Or is this the same shoulder you took a delt shot on and slept on that side?

If it is the former, then I would suggest right now not do anything that aggrivates your shoulder, you will have to work around that.

If you in fact got that from bench, then you need to work more rear delt and rhomboids, due to muscle imballance issues.

Right now some simple stretches and ibuprofin would not be a bad idea.


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> Personally I would do the leg workout, and give it a little rest. I am a big believer in avoiding injury, as that could set you back weeks or months.
> 
> What else are you running with the tren and what doses?
> 
> I would aim for 75mg EOD, but at the lowest I would do 50mg EOD.
> 
> J


Im running tri test at 800mg, but am thinking of dropping it down a bit. Do u think i need that much test josh? I have had 800mg per week for 2 week now along with 30mg of dbol per day and gonna add the tren in now. I need to really get back into the training but ur right and ill leave any upper body work till monday now. Tbh i weighed meself last night and iv only put on 3 pounds lol. Thats in first two week, i need to start training hard and am gutted i cant really go now :cursing: Im gonna stay at highish doses for 12 week josh then drop down to 250mg per week and see were i am :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

hackskii said:


> Bang on good advice here, 75 EOD would be better than 100 3 times a week.
> 
> Tren is seriously strong stuff, keep an eye on blood pressure too.
> 
> Shoulder, simple, sounds like to me you did that doing bar bench, is this correct?
> 
> Or is this the same shoulder you took a delt shot on and slept on that side?
> 
> If it is the former, then I would suggest right now not do anything that aggrivates your shoulder, you will have to work around that.
> 
> If you in fact got that from bench, then you need to work more rear delt and rhomboids, due to muscle imballance issues.
> 
> Right now some simple stretches and ibuprofin would not be a bad idea.


Thanks hacks i got it from a shot then trying to sleep on that side :thumbup1: Then i threw sommat for dog and felt it pull a bit. Im gonna leave it alone till monday better safe than sorry, and have a week of giving my legs a blast lol. If i couyld make my legs grow would even out my frame and add more weight  (hopefully anyways  ) thanks buddy :beer:


----------



## leafman

Oh as for tren yea ok ill have 75mg every other day then :thumbup1: would i notice any gains from 50 eod?? would last longer :whistling:


----------



## Joshua

leafman said:


> Im running tri test at 800mg, but am thinking of dropping it down a bit. Do u think i need that much test josh? I have had 800mg per week for 2 week now along with 30mg of dbol per day and gonna add the tren in now. I need to really get back into the training but ur right and ill leave any upper body work till monday now. Tbh i weighed meself last night and iv only put on 3 pounds lol. Thats in first two week, i need to start training hard and am gutted i cant really go now :cursing: Im gonna stay at highish doses for 12 week josh then drop down to 250mg per week and see were i am :thumbup1:


I would certainly keep test in there although I suppose you could drop it a little. Tren without test is not good IMO. Be careful with tren and dbol - i know a few lads who had gyno from this, so make sure you are running nolva/tamox or similar.

I totally agree with hack's great advice on your shoulder btw.

As far as the weight goes, I would also try to clean up your diet a bit.

You would probably notice some gains from 50mg but I would do 75mg mate, even if it means running a shorter course.

Good luck and keep smiling buddy,

J


----------



## hackskii

I dont know why you would need 800mg test, 300mg tren, and 210mg dbol a week.

1350mg of gear a week is very high for your cycle history and size mate.

I grow on just 500 test a week.

That just seems like a bit much to me.


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> I would certainly keep test in there although I suppose you could drop it a little. Tren without test is not good IMO. Be careful with tren and dbol - i know a few lads who had gyno from this, so make sure you are running nolva/tamox or similar.
> 
> I totally agree with hack's great advice on your shoulder btw.
> 
> As far as the weight goes, I would also try to clean up your diet a bit.
> 
> You would probably notice some gains from 50mg but I would do 75mg mate, even if it means running a shorter course.
> 
> Good luck and keep smiling buddy,
> 
> J


Thanks josh 75mg eod day it is :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

hackskii said:



> I dont know why you would need 800mg test, 300mg tren, and 210mg dbol a week.
> 
> 1350mg of gear a week is very high for your cycle history and size mate.
> 
> I grow on just 500 test a week.
> 
> That just seems like a bit much to me.


This is my thoughts Hacks. Im using the tri test 400 at min so the 800mg was just 2ml. Tbh i was thinking of just trying 400mg per week now iv had couple of week at 800mg along with the dbol and tren. I can always do more in future. Any suggestions welcome :thumbup1: Money aint great so lower the better tbh. Gonna have a jab of this tren now.

Ohh and josh... diet will be defo cleaner mate that was just a bad day lol. I should have posted up the day before lol. Ill post up my diet tonight for today :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

diet for today....

10.00

pint of mass shake (1000 cal) with bannana

followed by ready brek 15 mins later.

11.30

poached egg on toast 3 bread 4 eggs. followed by fruit corner yogurt.

13.00

tin of tuna and packet of noodles, packet of crisps and bannana. Pint of milk.

15.00

Cheese on crackers x6 and half pint of pro mass.

18.00

ok ok ill admit it i went to asda and got really hungry when we came out soo....

Large big mac meal, with choc milkshake followed by a mc flurry smartie one :thumbup1:

its now 20.08 and i have pizza planned for tonight and im sat drinking a pint of pro mass lol. All pro mass is still with full fat milk. Ill have my pro peps before bed. Sorry for bad diet bbut no point in lieing lol.


----------



## leafman

Diet will get back to normall ish as from tomoz hopefully just busy and out a lot.

As for tren.. I had a jab of 75mg in my right quad earlier on. Is fine no probs. Gonna go and do legs tomoz and might even start training my stomach since i dont lol. I just want to keep active without hurting shoulder.


----------



## leafman

Will not be having no more tren yet and i am dropping back down to 400mg per week and stopping dbol till i get in a better postion to do a course or blast justice. Im still decorateing and will be till sunday and even thow my shoulder feels better today im resting it till friday. If on friday i feel ok ill go do a full body workout. Come monday ill be in a better postion to dedacate more time to diet and stuff and plus i wanna try switch things up a bit as i want to try training a bit towards starting mma in a months time.

Will update my plans as soon as i know them.


----------



## leafman

missus has had baby, little boy 5 pound 9 oz so tiny little thing. I got there just in time lol. So things still on hold for lil bit.


----------



## hackskii

Fantastic, congrats mate.

My daughter is the best thing that ever happened to me.


----------



## Rickski

leafman said:


> missus has had baby, little boy 5 pound 9 oz so tiny little thing. I got there just in time lol. So things still on hold for lil bit.


Congrats Leafy, my daughter is 15 months now and it passes so quick, really is the best and most natural thing in the world.


----------



## adamdutton

congratulations mate on the new born,

are you still working out at home putting those weights to good use?

think i will have a read through your journal to see what you have been doing.


----------



## leafman

hackskii said:


> Fantastic, congrats mate.
> 
> My daughter is the best thing that ever happened to me.


Thankyou hacks my kids keep me out of serious trouble so i owe them the world buddy :thumbup1:



Rickski said:


> Congrats Leafy, my daughter is 15 months now and it passes so quick, really is the best and most natural thing in the world.


cheers rickski buddy thanks for congrats and droppin by mate  I missed all my little lass s first years so will be good to be here all being well


----------



## leafman

adamdutton said:


> congratulations mate on the new born,
> 
> are you still working out at home putting those weights to good use?
> 
> think i will have a read through your journal to see what you have been doing.


Thanks mate, err i train at the gym but the weights have com in on more than one occasion buddy:thumbup1: Was best buy i made that mate was a bargain :thumb: And i can only just deadlift all the wieghts i got from u now :lol: or least i hope i can would be a pb if i did


----------



## PHHead

leafman said:


> lmfao it normally is better tbh but as said i had my aunti over my mam dad and aunty s bloke decorating so was just a crap day. Still today has been better :thumbup1:


Only ribbing you mate, like I say mines only slighty better lol and like you say at least your honest as I'm sure most people just lie!

Congratulations on the new arrival mate, all the best! :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

PHHead said:


> Only ribbing you mate, like I say mines only slighty better lol and like you say at least your honest as I'm sure most people just lie!
> 
> Congratulations on the new arrival mate, all the best! :thumbup1:


Thankyou


----------



## TH0R

Congrats Daddy, my Grandson is 1 month old on Saturday

Hope your Mrs is well after the birth, some of them seem to find it strenuous:whistling:

Nice one mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Congratulations to you both! I'm sure he's a strong wee soul like his dad! :rockon:


----------



## Joshua

leafman said:


> missus has had baby, little boy 5 pound 9 oz so tiny little thing. I got there just in time lol. So things still on hold for lil bit.


Congratulations buddy. I bet you are well chuffed.

He's quite little, but I am sure you will get him beefed up in no time.

Give my regards to your missus too.

All the best,

J


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> Congrats Daddy, my Grandson is 1 month old on Saturday
> 
> Hope your Mrs is well after the birth, some of them seem to find it strenuous:whistling:
> 
> Nice one mate:thumbup1:


Thanks mate, had to tell her a few times to stop her moaning :whistling:  Typical woman :whistling: :lol: No im messing before i get flamed lol.

Just thought id let people know aswell a little fact pmsl. My mam has 3 grandkids now all born on 19th :confused1: Is this a weird fate thing :lol: maybe not but is bit weird 

Oh and a certain someone else is 19th aswell :whistling: are u looking c0ck


----------



## leafman

Gym Bunny said:


> Congratulations to you both! I'm sure he's a strong wee soul like his dad! :rockon:


Thankyou will get a pic up tomoz. All clothes are massive on him lol. Even tiny baby ones. 



Joshua said:


> Congratulations buddy. I bet you are well chuffed.
> 
> He's quite little, but I am sure you will get him beefed up in no time.
> 
> Give my regards to your missus too.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> J


Hey thanks josh, hopefully things will be back to some sort of normality soon. Parents to come visit tomoz and help me finish decorating as we wernt expecting him now tbh. He was due 7th july lol.


----------



## Judas

Congrats Leafy!


----------



## leafman

Judas said:


> Congrats Leafy!


cheers mate here is the new arrival.

Move over joe there is a new kid in town 



and he is called Joe ian after my grandad, dad and of course joe from here :whistling:


----------



## noturbo

Congrats mate on the new arrival! Gonna go get a beer now to celebrate lol :beer:

Liking his hat too, very cool :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz

Congrats leafy! Joe is a little cutie! :thumb:


----------



## Judas

leafman said:


> cheers mate here is the new arrival.
> 
> Move over joe there is a new kid in town
> 
> 
> 
> and he is called Joe ian after my grandad, dad and of course joe from here :whistling:


Lol you blatantly named it after me, because I have inspired you with my awesomeness. Mum & baby are good though, yeah?


----------



## VforVictory

Congratulations! And that little hat is sooooo cute!!!


----------



## LittleChris

Ah looks very cute.

Congratulations Leafy


----------



## TH0R

He looks champion mate, nice one:thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

VforVictory said:


> Congratulations! And that little hat is sooooo cute!!!


thanks avril from off here done the hat lol. He has couple of other little things aswell she done for him, but he is tiny and nothing fits.



LittleChris said:


> Ah looks very cute.
> 
> Congratulations Leafy


cheers buddy


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> He looks champion mate, nice one:thumbup1:


Cheers tel :thumbup1:

little quick update, is he is still in hospital with missus coz they are wanting to keep a eye on him for another day or two since they think he has a bit of a infection due to sommat to do with missus s water not breaking or they dont no if or when they did. I dont no some balls. He is ok tho and my missus just wants to come home but they want her to stay in for another couple of days till they get some results, so she dont really have a choice if thats what they want.

On a side note i was smashed last night. Decided to go out at ten oclock last night and was quickly onto southern comfort and coke lol. About 20 of them later i made my drunken way home :lol: No headache in sight 

Will update later no training no time lol..


----------



## Jem

HI LEAF HONEY - CONGRATULATIONS ! HE IS ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL

ALL THE BEST TO YOUR MISSUS hope they let her out soon - it must be driving her mad. How are you getting on looking after Shauna ? I bet your mum is doing it all isnt she???

Lots of love to all of you

Emma

xxx


----------



## Heineken

Look's adorable mate you must be chuffed! All the best :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> HI LEAF HONEY - CONGRATULATIONS ! HE IS ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL
> 
> ALL THE BEST TO YOUR MISSUS hope they let her out soon - it must be driving her mad. How are you getting on looking after Shauna ? I bet your mum is doing it all isnt she???
> 
> Lots of love to all of you
> 
> Emma
> 
> xxx


Thanks em, she hates being stuck in there doing her head in. I took her the laptop and all that but she didnt wanna leave it lying about typical para like me, of someone nicking it lol. So i took it back as she didnt want it. Think she is hoping to be home soon. I cant see why they cant let her come home now. He has a little infection or somat but seems fine to me and they keep saying he is fine :confused1: I reckon she will be home soon.

Err shauna lol well iv got her now but,... first day she went to missus s mams. Second day she went to my mams and now she is back with me and i gotta do school run in morning. Im more than capable :whistling: :lol: ish. shauna is just glad she can ride her scooter to school or her bike 

Yea mam has done loads lol. She has come to leeds everyday so far from boro lol. My front room has been painted, papered and everywere cleaned and stuff. Im just glad she has gone now tho tbh :lol: .

Got sick of hearing "kevin this is disgusting, this is dusty how do u live like this and ordering me about like a 10 year old  :lol: My house aint that bad either lol. It aint easy keeping a tidy house when u got a kid, unless u dedicate ur day to following them round picking up after them lol. And i for one am too busy to do that :whistling: sort of a womans job :whistling:

leafy hides and waits for abuse :lol:


----------



## leafman

defdaz said:


> Congrats leafy! Joe is a little cutie! :thumb:


cheers mate think i forgot to say that lol. :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

first off quick and last pic of my family and yes my missus will kill me for posting this but she had not long had baby lol...



and also a pic to show wwere i am at minute with training side of things. I took a cold shot in my garden no pump or anything. Looks a bit gay but is good pic to show were i am at min.....



Thats it for now quick training update tho...

Im havin to get up early to do school run so gonna take this oppurtunity to eat lots and im off to gym today aswell. I feel im getting rake thin again so am paniking a bit lol. Will hammer gym today. Will update diet later tonight :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc

Looking good Leafy mate - all of you.


----------



## leafman

dmcc said:


> Looking good Leafy mate - all of you.


Thanks mate all the comments makes me wanna get back in gym and try show some drastic changes like getting massive lol.

Thanks darren


----------



## TH0R

Great pic of your family Leafy, your looking in fine shape as well (in a non gay way  )

Hope you get back training soon mate, I know its hard but breaking the routine of training

3 or 4 times a week isn't good, I've seem many fall by the wayside almost by accident.

Best wishes to your family mate


----------



## Joshua

Hey K - I hope things are going well. Training sometimes has to go on the back burner for a while, but it can also provide a great bit of time for yourself when there are pressures in life.

I too love that pic of you and your family. Its a really nice photo of you all. I don't know what it is but you look really protective of them all. Looks really good mate!

You are looking fine, and the rake thin thing is all in your mind mate. Remember bodybuilding is a marathon not a sprint, and both gains or losses come over time.

All the best buddy,

J


----------



## Jem

Nice family pic ! Hope you are all keeping well & that both are back home now ?

All the best

Emma

xx


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> Great pic of your family Leafy, your looking in fine shape as well (in a non gay way  )
> 
> Hope you get back training soon mate, I know its hard but breaking the routine of training
> 
> 3 or 4 times a week isn't good, I've seem many fall by the wayside almost by accident.
> 
> Best wishes to your family mate


Thanks tel and that sounds like good advice :thumbup1: Im defo not gonna let it all fall to sh1t tho mate i have been to gym on tuesday just gone and done a full body workout and hopefully as from monday will start the 3 days a week again. I hav also done some sets in my kitchen. Done 5 sets of heavy dead lifts and 5 sets of heavy SLDL s in kitchen this morning.

Thanks tel 



Joshua said:


> Hey K - I hope things are going well. Training sometimes has to go on the back burner for a while, but it can also provide a great bit of time for yourself when there are pressures in life.
> 
> I too love that pic of you and your family. Its a really nice photo of you all. I don't know what it is but you look really protective of them all. Looks really good mate!
> 
> You are looking fine, and the rake thin thing is all in your mind mate. Remember bodybuilding is a marathon not a sprint, and both gains or losses come over time.
> 
> All the best buddy,
> 
> J


Cheers josh yea im hoping missus will be back by sunday. They say sunday at latest as she still aint home. I just had a message tho saying the doctor thinks she might be able to come home today (hope so). If not prob tomoz. Baby is fine there just wanting to keep a eye on him with not knowing when waters broke. Hopefully tody thow 

Thanks for kind words mate too makes me wanna get back at it :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

18spike18 said:


> you have come along since that first pic mate :thumbup1:
> 
> and congrats on the new born, i do follow this thread just dont comment lol


Thanks mate and feel free to comment if u wish, thanks for following thread as well mate :thumbup1: Ill be back at it hard soon and i got my tren and test sat there waiting for me :whistling: Them comparison shots are good too ill admit i have done ok. I wanna get big big tho but as j said everything cant happen all at once. I just really wanted to see how long it took me to get to a decent size. My weight is hanging around the 10 stone 5 mark first thing on morning heaviest i have been is 10 stone 10 so i am maintaining close by really.

Thanks mate

ohhhh Jem..... they are hopefully back today. Would have been earlier but coz he got a sore **** they kept him in weird as even my mam said that could happen at home. I had message earlier saying that it could be today now was meant to be sunday but doctor has said he cant see point in her staying there till sunday. Fingers crossed. Hope all is well with u hun will catch up soon on how ur gettin on ohhh and nice avvy missy x


----------



## welshrager

such amazing progress buddy, keep it up


----------



## leafman

cheers mate 

I aint finished yet tho  Ill be back at it soon, missus is back tomoz so i can start eating proper again and yea i am that bad i need feeding :lol: Gym monday wed friday again from now on and if i have a good week next week ill start my blast lol.


----------



## LittleChris

Great progress in those pictures, but only the start of your journey :thumb:

You know what they say about breast milk as well, puts on muscle faster than tren. Best get suckling LMAO!


----------



## TH0R

Alright Leafy, hope the families well:thumbup1:

Have you ever had Tren before? Was just wondering about the sides mate.

Give the young'un a hand shake from Uncle Tel


----------



## fozyspilgrims

Congratulations on the family and the progress pic, you've done well mate. :thumb:


----------



## leafman

LittleChris said:


> Great progress in those pictures, but only the start of your journey :thumb:
> 
> You know what they say about breast milk as well, puts on muscle faster than tren. Best get suckling LMAO!


LMFAO if only mate i wouldnt mind the extra protein :lol: would save trying to eat solids :whistling: Cheers aswell mate 



tel3563 said:


> Alright Leafy, hope the families well:thumbup1:
> 
> Have you ever had Tren before? Was just wondering about the sides mate.
> 
> Give the young'un a hand shake from Uncle Tel


cheers tel and no i have never had it. Ive had one jab of it thats it then decided now wernt the time to do it as things are bit hetic.

Saying that its back on now and iv just had 800mg of tri test and 100mg of tren lol. Ive been spent few quid on food and now im ready to try get some more weight on. Ill post what ill be doing tomoz mayb. Im not gonna do 800mg of tri test per week just 600mg per week along with the tren every other day till it runs out :lol: Add some dianabol in at beggining and oxy at end and that will be my blast  ill just continue taking 10mg of nolva per day as i have been. I need to ask someone if taking 20mg every other day would be same thing? just coz i sometimes forget :whistling: and am halfing tablets.

Ill let u no how things go with tren aswell tel. In all this time only sides iv had from steroids is bit of a spotty back and i think it makes me bit snappy and irrated at silly things but then i really think thats the heat coz im like that anyway :lol: The good sides far outway the bad :whistling:


----------



## leafman

dc55 said:


> wooooow....aaarrhhh the pwers of AAS:thumb: :thumb:


lmfao i know mate lets see how far i can take it :whistling: Hmmm i have a dream of 16 stone now as this is zaras set weight  :lol: naaa not really, i still have my 13 stone target to hit yet pmsl.



fozyspilgrims said:


> Congratulations on the family and the progress pic, you've done well mate. :thumb:


Thanks mate comments like that keep me motivated. Id love to look back at that 8 stone 4 pic in a year and see were i am. Cheers budddy :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Yo babes - enjoying the sun on your buff little bod are ya ?

Progress report on little one and missus please !

xx


----------



## leafman

Quick update been to gym to do back....

deadlifts 3 warm up sets at 60 k for 6s

5 working sets.

90kx5

100x5

110x5

115x5

120x3 pb

125x1 new pb lol. (gonna go heavyier next time i felt out of breath due to not training proper in a while.) Grip has improved loads that was without straps good for me lol.

chins (close grip underhand)

3 sets of 10

seated rows

5 working sets

95kx10

95kx10

95kx10

95kx10

95kx8 (dont go heavier than that :cursing: )

then i done 3 sets of dumbell curls and thats it. I would have maybe done some sldls but i was out of breat loads due to lack of training.

ohh and someone tried to tell me i should be doin deadlifts with dumbells :lol: I said but they only go up to 40k :whistling: to be fair he seemed ok but i soon put mp3 back on and cracked on with my chins.

Diet has been ok today but not great lol. Wont be posting it up :whistling: im using a 4 kilo of cnp pro mass every two week tho lol. day off tomoz then training again wed. Will be firtst week back at it proper hopefully :thumbup1:

Gonnna hav another jab of tren tomoz. Im just gonna be havin 75mg every other day. I also had a oxy hour before trainin lol. think im just gonna take oxys on training days for now.


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Yo babes - enjoying the sun on your buff little bod are ya ?
> 
> Progress report on little one and missus please !
> 
> xx


Hahaha yep ive got a bit of a tan not much like lol.

Both missus and baby back home, ill get some pics tonight if i get time hun and put couple up on here. He is fine cute little baby not a ugly one :whistling: Not sure how he pulled that off but he has :lol: Errr what can i say he is tiny and good really dont cry much untill u start undressing him to change his nappy. He is on high protein SMA Gold :whistling: :lol: and is piling the pounds on :thumbup1: Thinking of starting him on a basic routine soon to get him used to deadlifts and stuff :whistling: lol No seriously tho he is feeeding well was doing more in one sitting than a 9 pound baby opisite him lol.

Will get some pics soon. ill put avrils little set on him :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Hahaha yep ive got a bit of a tan not much like lol.
> 
> Both missus and baby back home, ill get some pics tonight if i get time hun and put couple up on here. He is fine cute little baby not a ugly one :whistling: Not sure how he pulled that off but he has :lol: Errr what can i say he is tiny and good really dont cry much untill u start undressing him to change his nappy. He is on high protein SMA Gold :whistling: :lol: and is piling the pounds on :thumbup1: Thinking of starting him on a basic routine soon to get him used to deadlifts and stuff :whistling: lol No seriously tho he is feeeding well was doing more in one sitting than a 9 pound baby opisite him lol.
> 
> Will get some pics soon. ill put avrils little set on him :thumbup1:


Nice to hear ....so not making me broody though but would love a hold of him until he cried and then I could hand him back .....

Yep get him in the gym with you !

All good - will look out for the pics xx


----------



## leafman

Right first off thanks jem :thumbup1: Gonna put a quick pic up in a min of joe.

Trained again today so second time this week. Been really trying to eat lots aswell and things are gonin ok. I had my second shot of tren yesterday 75mg aswell. That will be every other day.

Right so i done my push day chest shoulders and tris.

warm up bla bla

slight incline bench press

5 working sets (was weak as p1ss but went to gym early and plus not still hurting from back on monday)

28sx5

28sx5

26sx5

26sx5

26sx5

decline

5 working sets

26sx5

26sx5

26sx5

26sx6

26sx6

seated shoulder press

5 working sets

24sx5

24sx5

24sx5

24sx5

22sx6

Close grip bench press

3 sets of 8 at low weight coz tris were killing anyways lol. Was about 45k i think just done quick reps with them.

Then i done 2 sets on the tri pull down thing with rope :thumbup1:

Done went home and was sick :lol: stomach just giv way i was really pumped up from this workout but the weather kills me wayyyyy to hot i sweat way more than i used to so have bought extra lynx :lol: I mean loads aswell 

Gonna post some pics now of were i am at before this little blast gets under way proper


----------



## leafman

Back shot is sh1t i know i cant pose for sh1t either but these are most recent photos from today so I need to see if i can add to this. Its been hard enougth to just maintain this. My body just wants to go back to how it was im sure of it lol. Anyway will update diet for the day tonight truefully for a laugth :whistling: 

just wanna add i really do and am trying to get my lats to come out lol i no they dont exist lol


----------



## pastanchicken

Liking the most muscular pal :thumb:

Keep it up!


----------



## leafman

couple of baby pics too for jem and anyone who cares


----------



## leafman

pastanchicken said:


> Liking the most muscular pal :thumb:
> 
> Keep it up!


Thanks buddy


----------



## pastanchicken

leafman said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30420857&id=1483058678






Lol, is that the TV remote?! See who wears the trousers in your house  :lol:


----------



## driving iron 2

GOOD EFFORT THAT MAN..KEEP IT UP NOTICING SOME REAL CHANGE...COOL WEE MAN AS WELL...ALL THE BEST

cOL


----------



## leafman

this is his i love milk costume :lol: Its a cow with a tail  right thats it no more baby pic promise :whistling:


----------



## leafman

pastanchicken said:


> Lol, is that the TV remote?! See who wears the trousers in your house :lol:


lmao yep ur right 



driving iron 2 said:


> GOOD EFFORT THAT MAN..KEEP IT UP NOTICING SOME REAL CHANGE...COOL WEE MAN AS WELL...ALL THE BEST
> 
> cOL


Thanks mate i do me best. Find it hard with diet side of it but hopefully one day ill gert to size i wanna be


----------



## hackskii

How cute.

That made me smile.


----------



## leafman

Right quick update ohh and hacks thanks for dropping by mate :thumbup1:

update is i got nop gym today but my chest and shoulders are killing from yesterday so its all good. Will go do legs tomoz.

I have been having a bad week regards to money and stuff. For the last 8 month iv been on my feet with money plenty to spare for protein and aas and whatever now iv fell on my **** since missus has been in hospital. I spenst fortunes on taxis up and down hospital then to top it off we have just realised the car has ran out of MOT :cursing: I only no coz tax ran out and when we went to get mot form so we could Tax car, we realised that mot has ran out aswell on 24th while missus was in hospital. :cursing:

Sooo basicly i dont have a penny to scratch my **** with and need to find a couple of hundred quid for friday when car gets done :lol: Fukcin p1ss take it is. I dont drive, missus drives but we cant do without car as i need transport to make money and work. Right whinge over.

Good news is i have already got my aas sorted so least i still have them. I neeed some pro mass tho so need another 40 quid grrr. Now moan really is over :lol:

Diet has been good for me. Not really good just eating plenty of everything and anything. Gonna try really push on next week once i have sorted my money issus out. Hmmmm i need a plan for a few quid if i dont come back to this journal will prob mean im locked up lmfao 

Will update when have something decent to say :lol:


----------



## BillC

leafman said:


> Quick update been to gym to do back....
> 
> seated rows
> 
> 5 working sets
> 
> 95kx10
> 
> 95kx10
> 
> 95kx10
> 
> 95kx10
> 
> 95kx8 (dont go heavier than that :cursing: )


Why not try some bent over dumbell rows and some bent over underhand barbell rows (dorian yates's fav), both belters for your back. Tried cables for the 1st time in ages and 95kgs is the max at my gym too, crap innit. You need to change your avatar bud, it aint doing you justice, you looking good, great definition.


----------



## leafman

BillC said:


> Why not try some bent over dumbell rows and some bent over underhand barbell rows (dorian yates's fav), both belters for your back. Tried cables for the 1st time in ages and 95kgs is the max at my gym too, crap innit. You need to change your avatar bud, it aint doing you justice, you looking good, great definition.


Cheers mate, yea i started doing bent over rows with oly bar might start doing them again but i do like seated rows just shame it dont go higher in weight. Thanks for comments and droppin in and advice mate appretiated.

Ohh and im gonna change my avvy sometime just dont think i got a decent pic tbh lol.  Cant wait to do legs tomoz, thinking of doing some weighted crunches aswell for fisrt time.


----------



## leafman

Quuick update yes, spelt with 2 u`s lol.

Went and done legs friday was a poor workout but i done 5 sets of squats upto about 120 3 sets of leg extensions 3 sets of leg curls and some SLDLs not in that order. 5 sets of Sldls. Just done it quick time was in there for about 40mins.

Then i went out on **** last night to wet babys head one lasst time since i will not be goin out again in a long time due to being skint. To make matters worse car went in for MOT and iv been told its fooked and they wouldnt even bother fixing it :cursing: would cost too much for what the car is and im not happy at all since the car drives as good now as it did when i bought it. I honestly thought iut was gonna p1ss its mot so now i have found meself without a car. Ill get it back tomoz with a quote for how much it would cost for them to do it. Im gonna takle it to a freind fisrt to have look at it hopefully ill get it done for cheap somehow. I like that car so would rather keep it and put money into it rather buy a 500 quid car and it would prob drop to bits lol. Soooo basicly im skint i have no car but i still managed to go out last night till 5 this morning :thumb: :lol: The suffering is now tho. So to cheer me self up im off for a shower and a jab of tren amnd test :whistling:

Will update tomoz after training push day tomoz.


----------



## Jem

quick spam to let you know I am still alive hope all is well

lots love to all

Emma xx


----------



## hilly

bad news on the money situation mate im having the same problems. ive been on holiday for 2 weeks so havnt earnt any money as i just work part time as im a student and just got my car insurance bill in for 400 quid lol.

chin up. hows your weight at the moment started to see any gains off the gear yet


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> quick spam to let you know I am still alive hope all is well
> 
> lots love to all
> 
> Emma xx


cheers hun will catch up on ur journal when i get chance thanks for droppin by x



hilly2008 said:


> bad news on the money situation mate im having the same problems. ive been on holiday for 2 weeks so havnt earnt any money as i just work part time as im a student and just got my car insurance bill in for 400 quid lol.
> 
> chin up. hows your weight at the moment started to see any gains off the gear yet


Glad u got ur holiday away mate, will check into ur journal asap. Been really busy still but have just had my first week (full week) back at training. I didnt start my blast mate when i said i was goning to due to no time and missus having baby and stuff. I started it last week so am a week into it and tbh i havnt weighed meself or anything. The way i been eating i gotta say ill be suprised if i get the results i should do. Just finding it hard to eat due to heat. but ill crack on for 12 weeks and see were i end up.

Think i put some pics up the other day (avvy pic ones) and they are my starting place for this blast 

Cheers for droppin inmate gonna update tomoz and also try get my diet better tomoz


----------



## Gym Bunny

Sorry to hear about the money problems leafy. This bl00dy recession is hitting everyone hard isn't it.

On a better note, damn! Your new avvy is very impressive. Can def see the gains. Welldone! :rockon:


----------



## Joshua

Hey K - sorry to here about the car mate. Money is doing my head in too at the moment.

Great to speak to you the other night mate. I really enjoyed it.



> The way i been eating i gotta say ill be suprised if i get the results i should do. Just finding it hard to eat due to heat.


Things should cool down a bit. I certainly hope so, yesterday and today are looking like they are much cooler and less humid anyhow.

Maybe if you keep playing with what food you eat until you find what what works for you, things will come together for you mate.

All the best mate,

J


----------



## leafman

Gym Bunny said:


> Sorry to hear about the money problems leafy. This bl00dy recession is hitting everyone hard isn't it.
> 
> On a better note, damn! Your new avvy is very impressive. Can def see the gains. Welldone! :rockon:


Thanks Gb, cheers for droppin in ohh and ur avvy is better than mine :tongue: Ill be back on my feet soon enougth money wise. I was just hit with everything all at once but i get paid a good little wage in 8 week so ill make dio till then


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> Hey K - sorry to here about the car mate. Money is doing my head in too at the moment.
> 
> Great to speak to you the other night mate. I really enjoyed it.
> 
> Things should cool down a bit. I certainly hope so, yesterday and today are looking like they are much cooler and less humid anyhow.
> 
> Maybe if you keep playing with what food you eat until you find what what works for you, things will come together for you mate.
> 
> All the best mate,
> 
> J


Yea was good speaking other night mate time flew lol. Will catch up sometime mate and i really do hope this heat dies down a bit, as i gotta feelingnim gonna do a blast and end up looking pretty much the same :whistling: :lol: Im training later tonight at home due to not being able to get out to gym today, but im gonna go as heavy as i can and not slack off coz im at home. Will also check ur journal soon josh hope all is well with u :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Any news on the car yet ?

My little car is falling apart as well - just trying to eek it out for the next fortnight as I have the car I want in my sights and just need that extra bit of cash from my salary to make up the shortfall....I could buy it now but just spent a fortune on holiday booking [which is far more important that transport lol at my sense of priority!] and I cannot bear not having money in the bank - it depresses me ...so waiting until pay day ....2 weeks with faulty back brakes....hmmm

Hi to all

Lots love

Emma xx


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Any news on the car yet ?
> 
> My little car is falling apart as well - just trying to eek it out for the next fortnight as I have the car I want in my sights and just need that extra bit of cash from my salary to make up the shortfall....I could buy it now but just spent a fortune on holiday booking [which is far more important that transport lol at my sense of priority!] and I cannot bear not having money in the bank - it depresses me ...so waiting until pay day ....2 weeks with faulty back brakes....hmmm
> 
> Hi to all
> 
> Lots love
> 
> Emma xx


Errr yea news is its well and truelly fooked and would cost 1200 quid to fix lmfao. I only paid 600 quid for it when i got it ffs. It does my head in coz it drives sound same as always. Gonna get someone else to have second look at it before i auction it off and get sommat else. Id rather keep it tho i like it and first car iv had no bother with. In fact missus has to go pick it up now. Cheers jem for droppin by too.

I aint got cash to sort car out yet dont get paid proper for another 8 week :cursing: so next couple of month are gonna be hard lol. 

Will update training later goin soon since i couldnt get there yesterday. Defo goin to do chest and shouldrs today tho :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

I just went out to do the school run and had to break sharply - the car kept drifting and I ended up in the middle of the road instead of at the junction ....sh!t hoping it just needs brake fluid - back brakes need doing but trying not to spend the money as the car only has to go for another 2 weeks - fook dying before time is up though

I am in the same sinking ship as you at the moment - although your boat is sunk already I am well on the way .....

Right get this show back on the road would you ....

Have you named the nipper yet ?

I have sent something to you via Avril for the little one so hope its nice !! let me know when you get it - I think she is posting it today - pic please !!!

Emma

xx


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> I just went out to do the school run and had to break sharply - the car kept drifting and I ended up in the middle of the road instead of at the junction ....sh!t hoping it just needs brake fluid - back brakes need doing but trying not to spend the money as the car only has to go for another 2 weeks - fook dying before time is up though
> 
> I am in the same sinking ship as you at the moment - although your boat is sunk already I am well on the way .....
> 
> Right get this show back on the road would you ....
> 
> Have you named the nipper yet ?
> 
> I have sent something to you via Avril for the little one so hope its nice !! let me know when you get it - I think she is posting it today - pic please !!!
> 
> Emma
> 
> xx


awww u shouldnt hav bothered hun but ill get pics up  Thanks ill get few pics of lil one up soon. We have called him joe in a cunning attempt to get all my nannas money threw favouritism :lol: naa but called him after my grandad who hated me :lol: Joe ian spensley. Ian after me dad.

As for the car well this is what bothers me and i think mayb the garage has tried having me off. Went to get the car today and they hav conveniently lost the failior sheet for mot :cursing: im gonna get someone else to look at it. It drives fine and iv had no bother with no brakes. They say it needs new disks and new brake pipes but they put my pads on for me last time so how come they didnt say owt about disks then. Plus the bloke whop owns garage has same car as me but his is all done up. I reckon he has tried it on with it being a woman mayb he was hoping to get the car for spares or he needs sommat from it. They even asked her what she was gonna do with car lol.

Iv spoke to another bloke who does cars and according to him even if all my discs, all my brake pipes, and even all my brake pads needed changing along with back baring plus lilttle things like few lights and stuff it still wouldnt be no were near 12 hundred lol. Soo i need a second opinion before i decide what to do. Iv never had no bother with this car its first one that has been really reliable and still is, but cant drive it with no mot.

Rant over lmao ill put some pics up later and thanks again hun


----------



## leafman

avs work :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

quick update...

iv decided to take a oxy pre work out on training days see if it gives me a bit of boost :whistling:

went training today push day...

chest shoulders tris

warm up bla bla..

flat bench dbs

3 sets

28sx5

28sx5

28sx5

slight incline 3 sets

28sx5

26sx5

26sx5

decline

26sx5

26sx5

26sx5

done sommat bit diff today for shoulders.

standing shoulder press dbs but done them wityh a hammer curl movement then up and above head l if that makes sense lol. not sure what they r called.

3 sets

16s till failior

16s till failior

14s till failior.

Just burnt them out so went from standing with dumbells straight down my side then like, hammer curl up and press out above head. Hope u know what i mean :lol:

then 3 sets of seated raises with a 20k weight. out to eye level then back down.

then finished on some rope pull down things for triceps. 3 sets and thats it.

good news on the car front iv managed to buy a poeople carrier 7 seater thing with full mot just need to tax it tomoz then things should get back to normal. Also convinced my mam to buy me some pro mass so its all back to normal more or less now :lol: £47 i paid for 4 and half kilo of pro mas today coz couldnt wait couple of days to order it :cursing:

Right moan over will update my diet later but it really is pants :whistling:


----------



## Joshua

I'm glad to hear that you have sorted the car situation out. People carrier - very posh!



> standing shoulder press dbs but done them wityh a hammer curl movement then up and above head l if that makes sense lol. not sure what they r called.


How about a Hammer curl & press 

Get your diet sorted buddy - it will help you big time. Small improvements here will probably give you bigger growth overall than improvements to your training of gear.



> iv decided to take a oxy pre work out on training days see if it gives me a bit of boost


Let us know how this goes, buddy. Half life is 8hr or so on oxys so it may help in recovery during postworkout window too. Whatever happens, I would be interested in knowing K.

All the best mate,

J


----------



## TH0R

Joshua said:


> Get your diet sorted buddy - it will help you big time. Small improvements here will probably give you bigger growth overall than improvements to your training of gear.
> 
> J


I concur Leafy, diet is vital mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Judas

leafy you use cnp pro mass?


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> I'm glad to hear that you have sorted the car situation out. People carrier - very posh!
> 
> How about a Hammer curl & press
> 
> Get your diet sorted buddy - it will help you big time. Small improvements here will probably give you bigger growth overall than improvements to your training of gear.
> 
> Let us know how this goes, buddy. Half life is 8hr or so on oxys so it may help in recovery during postworkout window too. Whatever happens, I would be interested in knowing K.
> 
> All the best mate,
> 
> J


hammer curl press :thumb: is that really wot it is :lol: anyways yea ill let u know how the oxy on training days goes :thumbup1: ive stopped taking my dbol every day lol. Just dont seem to agree with me and i get headaches off it weird as i never last time. Ill not say brand incase i get a good flaming from someone but its prob just me anyways. So that was main reason for starting the oxys plus i remem that last time i took them i reciovered really quick and felt good to go again just a hour and shower afterwards lol.

I hear what ur saying about diet josh. I am bit worried im gonna get **** all out of this blast unless i get my diet back on trackk., Even if it just what i was doin before. Im lacking serious food mate hence reason of not posting diet up lmao. Hav done not too bad today. Got the pro mass again now aswell so that will help for me blast :thumbup1: Really am gonna start pushing food down throat now tho just find it hard.

Thanks for advice and words mate :thumbup1: :beer:


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> I concur Leafy, diet is vital mate:thumbup1:


I really do know this tel. Its just not east for me mate to eat. As ive said above bit worried im gonna waste this blast as it aint too long anyways. Will defo try harder from now on. Have had a not too bad day today and really will post diet up for the day later. Im back to eating about ther same as i was before at my best in this journal but minus the readybrek. I need to add at least two bowls of ready brek per day to what im havin now and also gotta go get some chicken from market :thumbup1:



Judas said:


> leafy you use cnp pro mass?


Yes mate pro mass. just got some more. Usually the bannana but had to get strawberry this time its still nice but prefer bannana. I have pint on morning. half pint pre workout, half pint post workout and another pint later on. So 3 pints per day with full fat milk.  Also add malto to it on morning and pre workout.


----------



## Judas

leafman said:


> I really do know this tel. Its just not east for me mate to eat. As ive said above bit worried im gonna waste this blast as it aint too long anyways. Will defo try harder from now on. Have had a not too bad day today and really will post diet up for the day later. Im back to eating about ther same as i was before at my best in this journal but minus the readybrek. I need to add at least two bowls of ready brek per day to what im havin now and also gotta go get some chicken from market :thumbup1:
> 
> Yes mate pro mass. just got some more. Usually the bannana but had to get strawberry this time its still nice but prefer bannana. I have pint on morning. half pint pre workout, half pint post workout and another pint later on. So 3 pints per day with full fat milk.  Also add malto to it on morning and pre workout.


I got mine today bro! I got the banana flavor, tastes really nice.


----------



## leafman

Judas said:


> I got mine today bro! I got the banana flavor, tastes really nice.


yea i like it i hav 3 scoops and one scoop of malto on morning at other times i have 2 scoops with 500ml of milk. think its nearly 400cals just 2 scoops with milk. Its easy to make a 1000 cal shake tho with it mate :thumbup1:

Bannana is my fav out of that and strawberry. Gotta say iv tried a few dif ones now like bodytronics and ph and couple of others but pro mass is best for taste and value :thumbup1: Twice a day is good starting place if u wanna make it last a bit. Also get the 4 and half kilo ones otherwise it goes no were lol. I dust off 4 and half kilo a month usually easy. Sometimes far lesss. Im hoping to replace some of this soon tho with some proper food lmfao


----------



## TH0R

Do you have oats with your shakes? Add 75-100 grams of oats to your shakes mate.

Blend the oats first with water/milk, makes it easier to neck


----------



## Judas

leafman said:


> yea i like it i hav 3 scoops and one scoop of malto on morning at other times i have 2 scoops with 500ml of milk. think its nearly 400cals just 2 scoops with milk. Its easy to make a 1000 cal shake tho with it mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Bannana is my fav out of that and strawberry. Gotta say iv tried a few dif ones now like bodytronics and ph and couple of others but pro mass is best for taste and value :thumbup1: Twice a day is good starting place if u wanna make it last a bit. Also get the 4 and half kilo ones otherwise it goes no were lol. I dust off 4 and half kilo a month usually easy. Sometimes far lesss. Im hoping to replace some of this soon tho with some proper food lmfao


Sweet bro! I really love the taste of the Pro Mass only problem I am having is that it doesn't mix very well, even though the lumps do taste pretty nice.


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> Do you have oats with your shakes? Add 75-100 grams of oats to your shakes mate.
> 
> Blend the oats first with water/milk, makes it easier to neck


Id not be able to stomach it tel, struggling to eat at min tbh but have finally got to 11 stone lol. so from 8 4 to 11 aint too bad goin in the 7 month or so i been at it. Had few problems at home to say the least and thatts reason i not been on here much latly. Will be back soon enougth just gotta get few things sorted first so i hav the time again. Training has been goin ok and iv been goin twice a week lol thats it lol. People keep saying im getting bigger but i feel skinny tbh. If im getting bigger still it aint me diet doin it so it must just be steroids haha.

judas.... i use a blender for my pro mass so never hav a problem mixing it. Ive mixed it up a few times in them shaker cups and u just gotta shake it a lot to get it to blend. i once done it with water and it didnt mix half as good. 

Gonna try update this again proper soon as i will be back once family issues sorted. Baby is fine aswell :thumbup1: and iv blagged a new laptop from car phone warehouse wich is much quicker so things are lookin up


----------



## hilly

ure gettin their mate slowly but surely. ad a tablespoon of olive oil to the shakes your already having


----------



## Jem

woohoo K - hope you are all well ! was wondering if you were ok

pm when you get the chance

Love to all

xx


----------



## dmcc

Welcome back mate (briefly). I'd wondered where you'd got to - hope all is well, or will be.


----------



## TH0R

38lbs in 7 months, took me 2 years back in the day:cursing:

Get back too it mate, don't let things slide, its all too easy to make excuses but

ateotd its only an hour away.

Might be having a few training sessions at Virgin soon, middle boy is at Uni in Leeds

and is joining there from September, do you know if its any good Leafy?

Would be good to meet up and have a training session maybe?


----------



## noturbo

Hey Leafy, just checking up to see everythings good! How are you and the family? Hope everythings good mate :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> woohoo K - hope you are all well ! was wondering if you were ok
> 
> pm when you get the chance
> 
> Love to all
> 
> xx


Thanks hun x



dmcc said:


> Welcome back mate (briefly). I'd wondered where you'd got to - hope all is well, or will be.


Yea been busy darren had loads on few probs at home and stuff but all worked out now more or less. Things ok now just tired with lil one but hopefully will hav him sleeping threw all nighht soon. As from monday gonna make a effort to get my journal back up and running. Cheers for dropping in darren means a lot and will help get my motivation goin again.


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> 38lbs in 7 months, took me 2 years back in the day:cursing:
> 
> Get back too it mate, don't let things slide, its all too easy to make excuses but
> 
> ateotd its only an hour away.
> 
> Might be having a few training sessions at Virgin soon, middle boy is at Uni in Leeds
> 
> and is joining there from September, do you know if its any good Leafy?
> 
> Would be good to meet up and have a training session maybe?


Will be back at it from monday tel. Journal bives me motivation so ill be putting some effort in with it again. Things are back to what is now normal at home and i dont hav as much time as i used to but i can still find time for 3 gym sessions per week. As for that them gyms i hav no idea but can try find out bit about them. Id defo be up for a session tho Tel anytime just let me know :thumbup1:



noturbo said:


> Hey Leafy, just checking up to see everythings good! How are you and the family? Hope everythings good mate :thumbup1:


Things getting back to normal mate, ill be back at it soon and im planning on doing a sduper blast or sommat soon pmsl. Ive only been havin 200mg per week of tri test for past 3 or 4 week now and even tho diet aint great at all infact it is ridiculous, iv still managed to creep up to 11 stone just.

Im hoping a nice 10 or 12 week blast proply this time might get me off to a good start. I cant do a blast just yet due to money probs but i can up dose a bit mayb from monday onwards for bit of extra push lol. Its my diet im looking to sort out tho, more so than uppin dose  Thanks for droppin in mate as i say ill start putting bit mnore time into journal again.


----------



## PHHead

Looking good in your new pics mate, keep it up.........be careful with Oxys though mate as they can be a c*nt!


----------



## leafman

PHHead said:


> Looking good in your new pics mate, keep it up.........be careful with Oxys though mate as they can be a c*nt!


Thanks mate yea i know, tbh im not sure what im gonna be doin yet im gonna just up the test as from monday and try get my diet much much better than what it is at the minute. Training 3 times a week would be a good start for me at the minute along with some good food lol. Things aint been goin too good but will be back on track this week.

as for a little update.. well im gonna get back to things this week and im gonna stick to wot i was doin before, untill i speak to someone on how to train towards mma. Im defo gonna be starting mma soon in dewsbury i think so i need to get fit and get some stamina, but i want to still gain weight. Any ideas would be welcome. My baby boy has bit of colic at the minute wich is a nightmare. I feel so sorry for him when he is crying and i went and bought him some special bottles for colic today and also got some gripe water infacol. Hopefully it will help ease it off a bit. It just means that for now im needed at home as you cant put him down sometimes so ill hold him why missus eats and does what ever she needs to do and same vise versa lol.

Im gonna start posting up my diet again every other day or so like before coz it helped keep me strict ish with it :lol:

Thanks people


----------



## leafman

Right im gonna get this back up and running again, had loads goin on latly and still have but i need to motivate myself again coz weight is still slowly goin up but i wanna try really get things goin again.

im bang on eleven stone now, not got any update shots but here is one from in my garden yesterday so givs some idea were i am. Hopefully u will see that just coz im not been on here much i still been tryin to keep things goin. Diet has been crap and gear usage has been errr well i been havin 400mg of tri test per week thats it. For now im gonna be leaving the tri test at 400mg per week and then in a week or two im gonna hav a 4 week blast on oxys and tren added in with the 400mg tri test. I think if i sort my diet out ill prob get bigger anyway without goin to crazy on gear. Yet pmsl.



will update my diet tonight aswell for the day but it is crap. lol i only been training once or twice per week for past month or so. been really busy with lil joe and probs at home with missus. Things are back on track now tho hopefully. First thing i need to do is sort diet out a lil bit and get training again proper  Any advice welcome and ill b catching up on journals soon :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc

Ummmmmmmmmm BLOODY HELL LEAFY!!! You really look bigger. Seriously. And this is despite not being in the gym much lately? Must be all the food.


----------



## TH0R

I agree with Darren, looking good mate. Where are you training atm, i know i asked a while back

but I can't remember where you said?

Best wishes to your family Leafy


----------



## leafman

Thanks darren if im being totally honest ive not even trainedd some weeks for the last 2 weeks, done a bit in garden thats it, but i try eat as much as possible but not really eaten much lol. I hav been hammering pro mass lmao. I hav that at least 3 times a day, and just pleny of fish oils, vit c super multi vit thing and zinc. You see how i used the oppurtunity to slip in my supplements  Thanks for kind words mate hopefully im gonna make some big changes again. I am open to suggestions for s 3 day routine lol. For now will stick to push day pull day leg day. 

Tel cheers mate had loads goin on latly but things are on up now :thumbup1: Family is great lil one is piling on the pounds. Will have him on one of joes super routines before he knows it :lol: :lol:

as promised here is my diet for day utter crap lol....

11.00

pint of pro mass with bowl of sugar puffs lol.

13.00

tin of tuna with noodles with pint of milk. All milk full fat.

14.30ish

half a swiss roll lol

16.00

big mac, chips, choc milk shake

18.00

pint of pro mass

19.30

jacket potatoes with tuna and mayo

21.00

other half of swiss roll ha

its now 22.40 and im drinking a pint of pro mass. Sooooo lmfao diet is crap think we have determined that but iv decided im not gonna eat perticularly too cleanly anyway tbh but i need to get it back into some sort of routine. Today i was out in town so that put it all over a bit and thats y i had mc donalds.

tomoz ill try put bit of effort into getting more solid good food into me.

Will try get some pics soon aswell and thanks for kind words darren and tel


----------



## leafman

im up at crack of dawn, see thats dedication lmao, ok i had to get up with my lil man but ill make most of it, already starting meal one my pint of pro mass, goin shoppin today aswell since i get my car back so should put some food away today :lol: might try get some proper pics up later if i get time, but will defo update diet later tonight.

Im not training today or tomoz for that matter, in fact im not back at gym till monday now, but as from monday im gonna b back to my 3 times a week and i hav a training partner for my sessions on 2 of them days so hopefully should b hitting some pbs. My deadlift is at about 135k i think is most iv done and my bench press is at a riduclously (i know i cant ****in spell) low weight and wont b gettin mentioned for a long time lol. I seriously need to start training legs to altho they seem to b growing a tad anyways lol. Must b all the taking my dogs for walks and only other thing i been doin iss deadlifts (not sure if they work legs at all).

Right thats enougth sh1te for now will get some pics up later today :thumbup1:


----------



## bigbob33

Hello buddy! Looking good in the pics mate, glad it's all going well chap


----------



## leafman

Cheers bob things not too bad at minute, thanks for droppin :thumbup1:

Well diet for yesterday was not too bad for me lol went sommat like this if i remember right...

06.30ish i think

pint of pro mass with full fat milk

07.00

3 slices of toast and butter

10.30

3 boiled eggs cornbeef sandwich and pint of milk

12.30

tin of tuna with noodles and fruit corner yougurt x2 for after

15.30

pint of pro mass with full fat milk

17.45ish

chips, southern fried chicken and beans. with milk for drink

hmmmm cant remember what i had between then and goin to bed ish

sooo....

11.30ish

pint of pro mass and yougurt.

ill prob remember what i had at somepoint ill add it in if i do lol.

My missus pointed out to me that i do 8 pints of milk most days lol. Im for ever drinking from the carton and i buy 8 pints every day. Family dont use it just cerial on morning for lil girl. My missus dont even use it in coffee or out she uses carnation sh1te stuff out of tin. Mayb thats how iv been holdin weight while eating crap lol.

Anyway im lookin forward to monday iv not trained all week coz im lazy but it has made me really look forward to monday. Im also gonna be training with Tel next sunday so looking forwards to that. Im bit bothered by fact ill hav only had 2 sessions mayb 3 back before training Tel so thats my excuse forwarded for sh1te weights i lift lmfao.

Right im off to paint a room pink :lol:


----------



## TH0R

Mate, it doesn't matter a jot what weights you lift, just as long as the effort goes in, I'll

be a happy sergeant major:thumbup1:

As you were soldier:lol:


----------



## leafman

wits not really so much the weight tel its fact im proper unfit im ****ed after fisrt set lol. But it will b all good should b a good session.

back at gym tomoz gonna do chest and shoulders, ill update what i do tomoz, i had a mil of tri test yesterday and im thinking of starting a lil blast of oxys or dbol or somat next week for 4 week see how it goes. Also im gonna start tren i hav sat there at same time. I only ended up havin a coupld of jabs of tren before i stopped due to fact i wenrt puttin effort in. Just noticed i was even sweatier on a night, but hopefully if i have 4 or 6 week on it it might make a diff we shall see suppose. Iv decided my steroids use will be not the norm what people tend to do onm here nwith 10 or 12 week courses and stuff. Im just gonna cruise and blast now and then but just short blasts 4 or 6 week. Suppose i feel like im growing on what im cruising on, and just a lil blast now and then to push past barriers should b fine. infact next blast will b a six week blast.

food intake has been sh1t today but still had couple of pro mass drinks and 2 solid meals so far and another meal later should b fine. Gonna try hav a good week leadin up to weekend.

will update tomoz


----------



## CarlHalesDavies

hey leafman

looking good

i am just starting out, and have no muscle even less than you started with lol  just a little tyre around my waste

How long has it taken you to get to where you are now. i would be happy with where you are now, or maybe ever so slightly bigger.

Thanks

Carl


----------



## leafman

CarlHalesDavies said:


> hey leafman
> 
> looking good
> 
> i am just starting out, and have no muscle even less than you started with lol  just a little tyre around my waste
> 
> How long has it taken you to get to where you are now. i would be happy with where you are now, or maybe ever so slightly bigger.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Carl


I been training for about 8 month ish i think. Id say it took about 6 month of actually trying and puttin decent effort in to get to were i am. For last couple of month i been slacking big time. I find it hard to believe u hav less muscle then when i started ha i was 8 stone 4 so i hav put on nearly 3 stone i think im 11 stone now. Best thing to do is start a jouranl to stay motivated, thats what lets me down. Iv also been really busy latly, id hav loved to hav really put effort in for a year to see were i am.

Thanks for droppin by and i wish i was bigger mate :lol: wanna try keep shape i hav tho :thumbup1:

training monday was straight forward 5 sets slight incline dbs 5 sets decline dbs seated shoulder press with dbs and finished on some close grip bench press. diet has been ok i had loads to eat yesterday. Gonna do some back in my garden today coz cant get out as iv only just got back from boro and not got time to go out. Ill just done some heavy deads and bent over rows :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

i know i was meant to be keeping this goin but things have gone from bad to worse at home. Im now single and move into a lil bedsit thing today till i get a house. This has been on cards all along so at least now i can try get things sorted and back on track. Gutted about kids but im quite close so will hopefully still get to see them everyday. Will try keep this updated a bit as i want to start it back up again in time.

Tel.... will defo get that session at some point mate and ill b in touch at some point 

also a pic of what i was like lmao thats how far iv came and i dont wanna lose it


----------



## TH0R

No worries mate, bare in mind what JW said mate, was very good advice


----------



## leafman

Gonna get this going again. Ive got fe dbol :whistling: to giv me lil kick up **** and get me motivated again gonna up dose a bit and try get my training consistent. I hav managed to stay around 11 stone mark so considering iv really been doin **** i aint doen to bad lol. Ill get some pics up soon and iv started a lil 4 week blast to try get me goin and motivated again, dependin on how it goes i might increase it.

Im livin on own at minute and am skint and sufferin for it. Train at home now wich aint great but got plenty of plates so basic lifts like deads, bent over rows, flat bench press i need to sort somat out to do shoulder proper coz my dumbells are too light. Might try doin them with my bar just sat on chair lol. I hav got training partner now thow when he turns up. Main thing im missing is my pro mass i got one more week to live without it.

Right done bit of training today not much just bit of chest very basic lol..

flat bench press.. 3 warm up sets 50k for 10

then 5 sets ..

60kx10

70kx6

80kx4 ( im terrible at flat bench plus feeling really weak tbh)

70kx6

60kx8

then i done some flys..

3 sets ..

only have 14 or 15k dumbells not sure not but not heavy really but just done each set till failior till i could feel it lots tbh it wernt long and i was ****ed.

and that was it finished with some strict bicep curls just didnt count reps just on each arm till i couldnt do no more. I done 3 sets like that.

Thats it will start gettin diet back on track im off to pizza shop now see joys of bein single


----------



## jamie seagia

you had napps m8 the old jail bird stuff grat for weight but sh1t wen off all it is ...

is more red blood cell produced so make your muscles fuller that it and water retenction get a protein down you at leat 4times a day with at least 50g and eat loads with high carbs your like me im 11.4 and slowly getting bigger i put on 4lb in a week just eating my goal is 12 stone by crimbo and then 14 by feb lol just eat loads mate wen u can all the tiume i do....


----------



## leafman

jamie seagia said:


> you had napps m8 the old jail bird stuff grat for weight but sh1t wen off all it is ...
> 
> is more red blood cell produced so make your muscles fuller that it and water retenction get a protein down you at leat 4times a day with at least 50g and eat loads with high carbs your like me im 11.4 and slowly getting bigger i put on 4lb in a week just eating my goal is 12 stone by crimbo and then 14 by feb lol just eat loads mate wen u can all the tiume i do....


Not had no naps for ages buddy that was like 2004 i take it u read few posts at start, i just been cruisin on a low dose of test for past couple of month, as for the protein 4 times a day, i would and was untill recently, just on me **** a bit at min so its all expense. At minute im just eating as much as i can. Iv gone from 8 stone 4 to 11 stone in 6 month, and sort of know what i need to do its just doing it and stayin motivated lol. Diet will be back to some sort of normality very soon. Thanks for droppin in bud tho and any advice welcome :thumbup1:

Just on way to see me kids, no training today but gonna do some back tomoz some deadlifts, bent over rows sldls and thats prob all ill do for back. Iv found that i can eat toast on a morning when i wake up so i make sure i have a good few slices when i get up as its nearly impossible for me to eat when i wake. Thats were i miss my pro mass. Really do need to get that back into my diet.

Anyway will prob try update my diet for the day later on. Im trying to get plenty of food into me but as i say i miss the promass it sort of helped bulk out my day. Right im off


----------



## Jem

yoohoo darling - hope you are ok

money probs eh? this business can cost money can't it ....

just checking in on you anyway hun

x


----------



## leafman

Nice ar2e jem not got time to put out else at min  It looks like things are goin well for u will b catchin up soon x


----------



## Jem

You'd better ! x


----------



## leafman

too slow lappy to put more pics on will get some up of me soon this my lil man now baby joe


----------



## jamie seagia

alrite leafy hows it goin


----------



## leafman

Jamie... not too bad mate gettin there, hopefully later in week things will b back to bit of normality and ill go fetch meself a 4.5k tub of pro mass i miss that out of my diet. Good thing is iv found my appetite over last few days so been eating loads. Training back tomoz was gonna b today but im off out tonight round leeds, not got time now need to go get my laptop fixed this is proper slow.

Thanks for droppin i bud u got journal?

quick pic of me and lil one.. (gonna get some pics training ons to show were i am very soon) jumped on scales this morning for fisrt time in bit i didnt dare lmao, im a pound under 11 stone. Im happy with that.

right quick pic ..







will update my back session tomoz and not botherin with diet as it would b like any normal persons who eats lots of errr mc ds and kfc and all that good ****


----------



## Jem

Nice pics K - he is coming along nicely the little chubba ! Good to see you've kept your size as well - congrats - I know you have been going through the mill

Oh and yep erm brotherly comments received and understood pmsl

xx


----------



## TH0R

Leafy, why, I ortta kick your ........ 

You gotta sort yerself out kid, life's too short mate.

Get yerself down to my gym asap, thats an order soldier

Best of luck mate

Oh and Jem, thats a peach:thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

jem..... Brotherly comments?? :confused1: lmfao have i been sending drunken reps or sommat :lol: Cheers yea he is a little chubby thing, stilll bad with colic and full of cold at min i cant wait till he is well he ot been well since he was born yet tbh. Cheers for droppin by :thumbup1:

tel... thats it iv had enougth im gonna start training again and ill get over asap for sesh. I went round leeds last night feel like sh1t now spet a fortune have left me self nothing and im gutted could of got a couple of big tubs of pro mass for what i spent last night. Im not drinking no more for nit and gona stay in till christmas :whistling: Will be back at it thow from now on. Looking good in ur avy aswell mate :thumbup1: Cheers for droppin in...

training is ... iv done none but will tomoz, feel very weak and dizzy and drank farrr to much southern comfort last night :thumbup1:


----------



## Joshua

Hey leafy. So good to see that you are posting here again.

Training gives so much stability when life takes a bit of a dive. It may make you feel a lot better too. It made you feel good when you were training before.

I know you are a bit of a pro mass guy, but there are cheaper proteins out there, but as you said, you could have bought a sh1t load for what you spent on a night out. Its always the way.

All the best mate. Thinking of you,

J


----------



## Jem

never mind - you drunken p!ss head - it's yer northern heritage getting the best of ye ...fight the demons in the gym babes fook the alcohol

once in a while is cool though !

i want to see some training up here asap or i will bust yer ass

xx


----------



## leafman

Training ?? lmao no im ok now, training back tomoz, chest shoulders wed,ave no idea what i can do for legs with weights i have.

Cant squat coz no squat rack, just ma bar and lots of heavy weight (for me pmsl) hmmm might just sack legs friday and do somat else will have a think. 

either way ill be training back tomoz and gonna have lots of jabs now to start my lil blast off. You will see training jem but i feel week as a kitten in fact i am as weak as a kitten.

ohh and u can cum kick my **** anyway :tongue: x

On side note iv started just adding a scoop of this horrible protein powder i have into my ready brek should help a bit. Really wanna get things how they were a few month back but finding it really hard at minute. Maybe i should just go home to my missus and kids


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> Hey leafy. So good to see that you are posting here again.
> 
> Training gives so much stability when life takes a bit of a dive. It may make you feel a lot better too. It made you feel good when you were training before.
> 
> I know you are a bit of a pro mass guy, but there are cheaper proteins out there, but as you said, you could have bought a sh1t load for what you spent on a night out. Its always the way.
> 
> All the best mate. Thinking of you,
> 
> J


Didnt see u there mate im gonna try get back into things now will update tomoz nice one for droppin by buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

Get back training you big gay

Spend spare money on protein and baby 

Sort it out leafy

xx


----------



## myles

Joshua said:


> Training gives so much stability when life takes a bit of a dive.
> 
> J


Very true, when life is full of uncertainty, training, both weights and CV can be the framework you build stability around. I have found that when away fro my family for extended periods of time. There are two things I look forward to, training and speaking to them on the dog and bone.


----------



## leafman

jw007 said:


> Get back training you big gay
> 
> Spend spare money on protein and baby
> 
> Sort it out leafy
> 
> xx


I kno mate thanks for droppin by big fella, tbh i dont like all this single life sh1t i was doing well not long ago, so been thinking of sorting things out and going home to kids and ex lol. Eithier way head is straight now :thumbup1:

Cheers joe


----------



## leafman

myles said:


> Very true, when life is full of uncertainty, training, both weights and CV can be the framework you build stability around. I have found that when away fro my family for extended periods of time. There are two things I look forward to, training and speaking to them on the dog and bone.


Cheers for kind words mate, and tbh training helped me a lot keep my self busy and motivated. Just need to get going again, but i think starting this journal up again will help along with my lil blast 

Cheers buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman




----------



## Jem

too many boys in here K - let's have some of the other little angel to even things up


----------



## jamie seagia

leafy your baby boy is cute m8 and like every1 sayin just train feel good spend time with baby joe and enjoy m8


----------



## leafman

Ther u go jem family shot for u i think lol.

jamie.. thanks mate yea training is defo gonna b back underway cant waitt o train back tbh some deads, sldls and some bent over rows. Will prob just finish with few sets on biceps. :thumbup1: Will update tonight diet is just crap tho. Thanks for droppin in mate :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

not sure why the pics r that size tho :confused1: Got a few good uns on facebook ill add later before i update training.Fbs photos thing aint workin bag of sh1te facebook anyway tbh


----------



## Jem

cute ! she is lovely though and I dont even like kids ...not even my own most of the time - Mother Earth I am not ...

Guess what ?

I am not going to they gym today ...tel is having a profound affect on me - as is your nagging along with everyone elses :thumb:

If I finish my work, I might go & hire a DVD :bounce: - life on the edge eh


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> not sure why the pics r that size tho :confused1: Got a few good uns on facebook ill add later before i update training.Fbs photos thing aint workin bag of sh1te facebook anyway tbh


you have to click on them and then they come up bigger [said the actress to the bishop]


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> cute ! she is lovely though and I dont even like kids ...not even my own most of the time - Mother Earth I am not ...
> 
> Guess what ?
> 
> I am not going to they gym today ...tel is having a profound affect on me - as is your nagging along with everyone elses :thumb:
> 
> If I finish my work, I might go & hire a DVD :bounce: - life on the edge eh


I cant actually see u as been mother earth tbh :lol: Shauna is a really well behaved good kid most of time. In bed and asleep for 8 every school night dont need to tell her twice. She a well mannered lil thing to not sure were she gets it from like she speaks all proper. Has people laugthing sometimes she could hold full converstaions from really young age. Was talking before walkin lol.

as for u havin a easy night well its about time ffs :thumb: You put in enougth work hun when ur there so havin a few breaks will do u world of good. :thumb :Glad u finally listening to someone :thumbup1: you come along way to move it on further i reckon u need to let urself refresh and rest. Im sure rest periods are meant to b proper important. Dont u grow muscle when u rest or some sh1t. Well either way itll do u good. Dvd sounds good ill b round about 9 :tongue: xx


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> you have to click on them and then they come up bigger [said the actress to the bishop]


ahhh good. It didnt work for me tho :lol: acted like it was gonna work then just didnt load pic up bigger. Never mind iv done enougth photo whoring with kids now. Training update next and ill try get some shots up of myself at some point. I feel proper skinny tho, weird how im just round about the weight i was when i stoped this journal. Must b druggs pure aand simple :lol:

oh and i think u should post at least one reply per page on my journal so we can all see ur beautiful avvy :innocent: correct me spellin if u want  x


----------



## Jem

So pleased to hear that ...education is so important when they are that age 

Mine are absolutely fookin golden K - I could not have had better ones tbh ...[talking about my kids here btw :innocent: ]

...as for my girl - well I recently got her a much vaunted place in a very good school [had been on the waiting list ] and it means a trek in the car but my god you should hear how her accent has changed pmsl - she is very well spoken now [unlike geordie here] and is losing the feckin awful brummie twang :lol: :lol:

she has private lessons in french and soon the clarinet and has a lust for learning just like her mommy :cool2: unlike my boy who thinks he is a gangsta :confused1:

Better make it earlier than that K - I will be [asleep] in bed by 9:30 ....


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> So pleased to hear that ...education is so important when they are that age
> 
> Mine are absolutely fookin golden K - I could not have had better ones tbh ...[talking about my kids here btw :innocent: ]
> 
> ...as for my girl - well I recently got her a much vaunted place in a very good school [had been on the waiting list ] and it means a trek in the car but my god you should hear how her accent has changed pmsl - she is very well spoken now [unlike geordie here] and is losing the feckin awful brummie twang :lol: :lol:
> 
> she has private lessons in french and soon the clarinet and has a lust for learning just like her mommy :cool2: unlike my boy who thinks he is a gangsta :confused1:
> 
> Better make it earlier than that K - I will be [asleep] in bed by 9:30 ....


Id put her in another school if she lessened risk of gettin a brummy accent :lol: Geordy accent is bad enougth :tongue: Anyway i do have a bit of training to update. I been nosing round board for last couple of hours...

back...

Sldls... 3 warm up sets with 50k

5 working sets...

fitness is sh1te so done first couple sets fast and hard how i roll u no...

70kx10

70kx10

80kx8

90kx6

100kx5i

Tried to keep rest down too..

deadlifts

5 sets..

100kx8

110kx5

120kx5

130kx3

130kx2

Iv only been up to 135k deadlifts before and id have done that easy today if id have had the weight. I only had 130k in weight at place i trained. I do have more tho can get to about 150 on bar if needs be.

finished with bent over rows..

5 sets

40kx10

50kx10

60kx6 lol surly i used to do more than this was fooked tho :confused1:

50kx6

40k till failior wich wernt much was done in tbh.

Then i had a bath (stayin at exs wich i shouldnt really but was ****in down couldnt get home ) and had a jab of test e 250mg and started my dbol today aswell.

Ive been cruising on 200mg of tri test pw for past couple of month, but i just cant afford to bang higher doses, so test is just gonna be 250 mg of test e per week, but ran along side 40mg of dbol per day. Im gonna have my last 200mg of tri test tomoz aswell as a lil kick start. I also have a bit of tren here but not sure if there is enougth to bother havin alongside for my lil 4 week thing (not blast as it is hardly a blast lol). I could prob have tren 3 times per week for first 2 week if i wanted, but not sure if its worth bothering.

Anyway fianances are looking better and sooon ill be doing a proper blast

This is sort of too get my ar2e moving again and get me out of the rut im in


----------



## leafman

Right have started my dbol, had last bit of tri test and im feeling good after training back yesterday. To make things better iv finally started pullin some money again so im couple of hundred quid up from yesterday with things looking good for days to come. Iv had a eight week wait to b paid and its just starting to come in now. Tomoz im off to get my pro mass in, and i spent 50 quid earlyier on food. Plenty of tuna, corndbeef, bread, milk, spuds, pies sausages just bits and bats. Iv had fukc all in cuboards were i live in this bedsit type thing (shared house with own room) and iv been goin to exs for feedin and livin off gregs and chippy lol. Well finally got some stuff in now and im gonna make a effort.

Was feeling good today could feel session from yesterday on back but felt like doin somat so i done some shoulders. Just done 5 sets, i can only get my dumbells up to 20k so all sets were done with them till failior. Then i done 3 sets of raises with a 20k plate. Seated raiseing up to eyye level then back down. I try keep it all very slow and try feeling it. Was fooked after anyways just finished protein shake not long back.

Will try get some pics up in next day or two to show were i am now proper.


----------



## leafman

Well been up bright and early today 7.00am :ban: not bad considering i was browsing this site till early hours. Anyway day three into trying to get my **** back into this sh1t, and im off for my pro mass today and iv sorted out all vits and supps and stuff i have had in cuboards un touched for a while.

Gonna start havin glutamine in with my shakes. If anyone has any ideas as to when is best to have it feel free to let me kno :thumbup1: Im also gonna start adding createin to my shakes might aswell since i have loads. Ill just load up then hav that once per day. Ive got busy day today but am gonna do some chest tonight when i get home. Cant do a great deal at home for bench so its gonna be just 5 heavy sets (for me) on flat bench and prob a few sets of flys. Ill warm up with few sets of 20 press ups or sommat. Will update later anyways.

Once i get my pro mass today ill start trying gettin a bit of consistency to my diet. Im eating everything in sight, and if rain holds off im gonna go dig more of the pond since im at exs at min. I get a good workout digging with a big old pik axe. I dont really need to do it since i dont live here no more but ill finish it for her anyway. Right will update tonight


----------



## leafman

Im over the moon my kc registered jap akitasare gonna b mmums and dads :lol: my lil girl bella is pregnant on first heat i could breed her on :thumb: Im 99.9 percent positive. If she is should have some quality pups ready to go bang on christmas. Sooooo anyone wants to bye a kc reg akita pup let me know :lol:

pic for occasion...

bella and tingu :thumbup1:

trained back today earlier on, not loads but enougt im just easing back into it. I have started using my glutamine after training and on a morning for time being till i no best times to have it. Also have baught a meal weight gainer to last for a week till i get a big tub of pro mass. Bloke in shop said it was ok but i reckon he didnt have clue anyway. Its errr ONT 3000 fook knows it tastes ok and has mass am ounts of carbs in give 550 cals per drink.

Right training..

back

deadlifts

3 warm up sets ..

50x10

50x8

60x8

5 working sets

80kx10

80kx10

90kx8

110x6

110x5

110x5

(wernt feeling great just easing into it)

Sldls

5 working sets

60k10

60kx10

60kx10

70kx10

80kx8

bent over rows

5 working sets (was fooked)

40kx10

50x8

50kx8

60kx5

50kx6

job done gonna do some shoulders tomoz with chest then have day off. Bit mixed up at min traaining wen i get time just getting it in at least 3 times per week at min when i can.


----------



## leafman

Eh pic of my dogs aint in it, well never mind :lol:


----------



## dmcc

Regular and SL deads in the same session? Mentalist :lol:


----------



## leafman

dmcc said:


> Regular and SL deads in the same session? Mentalist :lol:


Should i not do that :lol: its because im un sure what to do for back with only having bar and weights, saying that i used to do it anyway. Back kills next day like 

Cheers for droppin in big fella, 305k deadlift lmao animal :thumbup1:


----------



## Joshua

> Eh pic of my dogs aint in it, well never mind


Get it sorted buddy - I want to see them.

J


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Should i not do that :lol: its because im un sure what to do for back with only having bar and weights, saying that i used to do it anyway. Back kills next day like
> 
> Cheers for droppin in big fella, 305k deadlift lmao animal :thumbup1:


Don't your hamstrings hurt the next day :lol: I am not quite sure how you managed to do both in one session - thought I was hardcore biatch but you taka da bisquit mate !

SLDLS are for hams so do on legs day as far apart from back day as poss is what I understand K

Glad you're getting it sorted - stop with the Greggs already you chava :lol: :lol: :lol: Oh and where are the doglet pics ? get wit da programme homes

xx


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> Get it sorted buddy - I want to see them.
> 
> J


Will do mate thanks for droppin in :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Don't your hamstrings hurt the next day :lol: I am not quite sure how you managed to do both in one session - thought I was hardcore biatch but you taka da bisquit mate !
> 
> SLDLS are for hams so do on legs day as far apart from back day as poss is what I understand K
> 
> Glad you're getting it sorted - stop with the Greggs already you chava :lol: :lol: :lol: Oh and where are the doglet pics ? get wit da programme homes
> 
> xx


Jem...

Well today my lower back is in bits from yesterday, and upper back is in bits from the bent over rows. Leg day?? wots a leg day jem :whistling: Lmfao, at min its hard tom train legs with being at home. I try get low down on deads and do sldls for this reason. Naa im hardcore the day after my back session, ii get best aches in my back ever, and not in bad way. Id say my back is getting pretty strong now. Lower back has got loads stronger.

Once i start training at a gym again and njot in my cellar, ill sort routine out proper. For now im just concentrating on compund movements and main lifts like, .. deadlifts,flat bench, shoulder press (seated),bent over rows,Sldls, just trying to do wot i can with wot i have. And wots wrong with greggs :lol: its ace, bacon and cheese savoury sarnies on white :thumbup1: 2 ov them and bottle of lucozade and a big njammy donut for after and all is well in world hun 

Thanks for dropppin in as normal too, aint got no pups yet im sure my bitch is up duff tho. The pic was just of my two dogs in garden just before she came on heat.

will get the pic up today, she still looks too young to have pups tbh but she aint its defo her second heat. Just hope all goes well :thumbup1:

Will update my diet later for today been not to bad, just dont expect it to be all bodybuilding type of thing lmao. I can eat out i have decided coz im special right gotta go xx


----------



## leafman

hope its worked now not sure why it didnt. If it has the mum is white and grey one dad is brown one. He has 4 white socks and mothers markings are nice,very husky like colours. She is very wolf like the mother.


----------



## leafman

Not been on here in couple of days but things going well tho....

thursday... done some chest, actuallly due to tryin to show off and b a big head i done chest twice, and my chest is killing me hahaha still. Only went up to seventy k but done 5 working sets twice once on morning and once later on night with mates. Also done 5 sets of shoulder press in first workout i done 

err yesterday friday.. i started feeling sick, my lil lass and lil joe have been sick with 24 hour sickness bugs and it hit me yesterday was being sick all last night. Ive woke up this morning feeling ok tho. Just sipped water all night kept waking up feeling firsty as fook but didnt let meself drink loads to b sick again, just sipped at water and i feel good now if anything. Looked in my mirror this morning and i reckon im putting weight on. Got a feeling its just pure water from dbol but least its giving me motivation to really start hammering things.

Diet.. has been ok been having 3 meals a day along with 3 mass shakes per day and loads of yougurt and anything else i can put down. Glad im finally getting some protein drinks into me anyway, and having them helps bulk up the meals. My shakes are about 600 cal shakes unless i bulk them up. Reckon im havin at least 3 and half thousand cals a day at least surlly.

Right will defo update with some pics today or tomoz. Show my skinny lil body off 

Ohhh and will b training with tel next sunday so somat to look forward to :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Can we please have pics of you and tel training thanks muchly x


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Can we please have pics of you and tel training thanks muchly x


Errr mayb might b good time to get some pics of meself ask tel im crap with up loading stuff aat min :lol: I need my pc back  hate laptops xxxx

He will b only killin me off anyway hun lmfao he doin chest :whistling: Im rubbish on chest. Right will update later


----------



## TH0R

leafman said:


> Errr mayb might b good time to get some pics of meself ask tel im crap with up loading stuff aat min :lol: I need my pc back  hate laptops xxxx
> 
> He will b only killin me off anyway hun lmfao he doin chest :whistling: Im rubbish on chest. Right will update later


Stop whinging, gym was dead today, only 4 in:thumbup1:

Jem, can't go taking pictures, I'll look like a big head but I am getting my haircut

next week, may have a manicure as well:lol:


----------



## leafman

Still Up for it tel altho things have got busy again :cursing: But in a good way....

Bella my jap akita bitch has given birth to 13 pups :lol: :thumb: 2 died well were born dead so she has 11 healthy lil pups. Gonna cost a few quid to register them all with kennel club but should be some good money for christmas :thumb:

she had another 2 pups the following morning how weird is that but one was dead. I think the dead one postponed the birth of the last pup, but suppose everything happens for a reason. 11 pups is a awesome litter for a 12 month old bitch on her second heat. Loooks like i have a good mum and good stud dog by looks of things. Couple of pics wot missus took pretty sh1t but will get some better ones...







Got a black female with white socks. and a couple of black males with white socks. Some really nice colours but none like the m other. Bella is like a wolf husky colours. There is a female that has her colours a lil bit. Like i say awesome pups anyone interseted in buying one pm me jjust incase  Expensive pups tho :whistling:

Training is goin ok. Well havnt trained today but off to do some back tomoz at home.Diet is better im having my 3 males per day and 3 meal replacement drinks along with anything else that comes my way. Will be hopefully be getting some update pics soon.


----------



## TH0R

don't bottle it this time:whistling:

Your lucky its not legs day, fvcking brutal yesterday:thumbup1:

My sons got a footy match away but I'm not going, so we can train a bit earllier

if you like, let me know


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> don't bottle it this time:whistling:
> 
> Your lucky its not legs day, fvcking brutal yesterday:thumbup1:
> 
> My sons got a footy match away but I'm not going, so we can train a bit earllier
> 
> if you like, let me know


No im defo gonna come buddy will get a train over :thumbup1: A brutal leg day would prob make me collapse :whistling: Gonna do some back tomoz tho, just busy busy busy


----------



## TH0R

So is earlier an option? Can go have a pint and watch a bit of footy while your ex picks you

up

Plan?


----------



## DanJ

Good Journal mate, nice progress. I started off at 9 stone 3 years ago. You are doing well. Keep it up :beer: .


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> So is earlier an option? Can go have a pint and watch a bit of footy while your ex picks you
> 
> up
> 
> Plan?


You give me a time big fella and ill be there  Earlier is fine by me just means i get train earlier. Let me kno a time tel if u can come grab me from station :thumbup1: Will go for couple of doubles 

Looking forward to it tel


----------



## leafman

DanJ said:


> Good Journal mate, nice progress. I started off at 9 stone 3 years ago. You are doing well. Keep it up :beer: .


Thanks for kind words mate, im just in process of getting it up and running again. I have slacked off a lot latly due to problems at home but slowly picking things back up.

Ohh and u certainly dont look 9 stone 3 now :whistling:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> You give me a time big fella and ill be there  Earlier is fine by me just means i get train earlier. Let me kno a time tel if u can come grab me from station :thumbup1: Will go for couple of doubles
> 
> Looking forward to it tel


I know I'm jealous - wish I was coming too  Bit too far though :cursing: Never mind, I just have to put up with having a gym session with the lovely Dean [ :innocent: ] and then trying to go and see Carly [CharlieC25] in her NPA finals

One day though boys ...


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> I know I'm jealous - wish I was coming too  *Bit too far though* :cursing: Never mind, I just have to put up with having a gym session with the lovely Dean [ :innocent: ] and then trying to go and see Carly [CharlieC25] in her NPA finals
> 
> One day though boys ...


Well I have a spare bed, when I say spare I mean.............sort of spare, well

its

mine and its spare right now

Leafy, arrive at York Station at 1pm mate, don't forget clocks go back Saturday

night:rolleyes:

Do you want me to bring the bench with me??

Have txt you as well

I'll be in this so you should be able to spot me, come out of York station and

turn left, you can always text me when your outside station

PS, thats my youngest in front of the car


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Well I have a spare bed, when I say spare I mean.............sort of spare, well
> 
> its
> 
> mine and its spare right now
> 
> Leafy, arrive at York Station at 1pm mate, don't forget clocks go back Saturday
> 
> night:rolleyes:
> 
> Do you want me to bring the bench with me??
> 
> Have txt you as well
> 
> I'll be in this so you should be able to spot me, come out of York station and
> 
> turn left, you can always text me when your outside station
> 
> PS, thats my youngest in front of the car


Where are you Kevin :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

Get you, saucy minx

Nice car though tel - Mr Blingtastic  , figured you for a volvo man meself :lol:


----------



## TH0R

Never showed again


----------



## Jem

ah you're in trouble too K ...

the veteran is doling out some punishment I think ....


----------



## Jem

anybody there ? yoohoo


----------



## leafman

:sad: Tel im sorry buddy, i wernt even able to tx you till otherday when i did :cursing:

Things went tits up big time and as explained in message, im lucky to be here now really, need to sort me **** out, was lucky to hide things from my mam :lol: . I need to start training again big time and the only plus to come out of what has happened latly is fact i now have money et back on track mate Ive been and bought a big tub of pro mass and im determined to turn things round before im well and trully ****ed.

Tel that motor is ace i still wanna come train :lol: Third time lucky i will get back on track mate  Im seriously thinking of going back home to ex and kids tbh but i think thats whats causeing me to self destruct a bit. Once i start that slippery slope i know were it leads me so im defo wanting to get back into things. Anyway like i said im sorry for not gettin in touch sooner 

Jem.... Thanks for dropping in im gutted i missed goin to train, things have been errr sh1t again latly but should hopefully get better now. Ive been saying that for motnhs :lol: Hope all is well hun will catch up later x


----------



## TH0R

Like I said mate

Worlds still turning


----------



## Jem

well good to see you're ok mate xx


----------



## leafman

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr need to get this going again for loads of reasons. Update is i have a cracked eye socket and fractured jaw and hair line crack :whistling: ohhhh and i look like john meric :cursing: Im takin tramadol and ibruphen for pain along with few zops to help me sleep. On good note iv stopped drinking as from saturday lol. Might even get a pic of my sexy face up for a laugth hmmmmm.

Really do need to sort meself out. Iv also just gotton back with my ex missus and kids to give things one more go :thumbup1: Hopefully ill b back soon. Thanks to everyone who helped me while i done this journal earlyier in year means a lot.


----------



## TH0R

Now then mate, wtf have you been doing??


----------



## Jem

Daaaahling :thumb:

wtf have you been up to ? Fighting ?

Hmmm hope things work this time then K

See you bred them then?

Would love one, sooo tempting !

You know where I am chick

xx


----------



## Rottee

Gonna cost a few quid to register them all with kennel club but should be some good money for christmas

she had another 2 pups the following morning how weird is that but one was dead. I think the dead one postponed the birth of the last pup, but suppose everything happens for a reason. 11 pups is a awesome litter for a 12 month old bitch on her second heat. Loooks like i have a good mum and good stud dog by looks of things. Couple of pics wot missus took pretty sh1t but will get some better ones...

Just got to ask mate how you going to register your pups when its against kennel club rules to breed of any bitch thats under 2 years old thats 24 months not 12???

Its against kennel club rules because a bitch at 12 months is not ready mentally to carry and give bith to pups and can pass on problems to pups because of this.


----------



## dmcc

Good to hear that you've got back with Mrs Leafy :beer:

Not good to hear you've been in a fight :cursing:


----------



## TH0R

with his injuries I don't think it was much of a fight :lol:

First rule of not getting fvcked over, never drink and fight mate


----------



## Joshua

leafman said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr need to get this going again for loads of reasons. Update is i have a cracked eye socket and fractured jaw and hair line crack :whistling: ohhhh and i look like john meric :cursing: Im takin tramadol and ibruphen for pain along with few zops to help me sleep. On good note iv stopped drinking as from saturday lol. Might even get a pic of my sexy face up for a laugth hmmmmm.
> 
> Really do need to sort meself out. Iv also just gotton back with my ex missus and kids to give things one more go :thumbup1: Hopefully ill b back soon. Thanks to everyone who helped me while i done this journal earlyier in year means a lot.


Hey K! Glad to hear that you are still alive. Sorry to hear about the damage - scraps can be fun, but the damage ain't so nice whilst it's getting fixed. On the bright side, it was your head and not your arms, legs, back, abs, pec, etc. (You know where I'm going with this  ), so it shouldn't interfere with your training. This also coincides with your time off from drinking :thumb:

I hope things work out well with the lady and your kids. Really cool to hear about your dogs. I just wish that I had room for another one in my pack.

Keep smiling buddy,

J


----------



## leafman

Out on sat night and was messin about with a lad outside of a night club havin a cig, we were just ****in about talking about ufc, Bisping fight then out of no were i felt a big gorrila arm go round my head and a big punch to my eye. Then he dragged me outside (bouncer) flung me kicked me in belly, then i felt another punch come swung from behind me ish and that landed on my jaw. Then my pals came out and started with bouncers and the **** hit fan lol. But by then my jaw was broke and eye fooked up. If id had a fight or i started trouble id not b bothered but they were proper bullies bouncers in there. Id already been warned about fighting and bouncers in there but id never had problem before and we used to get in for nowt lol.

What comes round goes round and its sorted already  Some people think there good when they have a ****ing tie on and stand at the front of a club, with there pals getting paid for it. But these same people have homes to go to and live at, and lifes to live on there own. Thing is even tho they outsized me by like 10 stone or somat not one threw a punch from face on :confused1: and all punches were from off to my side or when i was looking otherway. My family and brothers were fuming so are coming to leeds very soon to settle the issue. All in due course tho no rush at all.

And im back with missus now and yea jem my dogs had 11 pups :thumbup1: Im sellin them cheap too considering there kc registered, would even knock another 50 off for you if u want a dog :whistling: Selling them for 400 each hun really nice tho. Im only selling them so cheap coz its near christmas and i have a lot to sell. Im more bothered about good homes tbh. So yea they you have it all the ins and outs of a life of kevin :lol: Swear to god im fooked man lol. Iv managed to stay around the eleven stone mark by pure pro mass and meals and training mayb twice a week.

oH and one of my dogs has a poper white NIKE sign on its back haha. I mean its a white nike sign on black background it looks ace. His kc reg name is nikey chiharu lol.

Jem need to catch up sometime and were the ****s me reps gone :confused1:

Than ks for droppin in ill get some pics of me mashed up skull soon :tongue:


----------



## TH0R

Sounds a bit gruesome mate, which club were you at?


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> Hey K! Glad to hear that you are still alive. Sorry to hear about the damage - scraps can be fun, but the damage ain't so nice whilst it's getting fixed. On the bright side, it was your head and not your arms, legs, back, abs, pec, etc. (You know where I'm going with this  ), so it shouldn't interfere with your training. This also coincides with your time off from drinking :thumb:
> 
> I hope things work out well with the lady and your kids. Really cool to hear about your dogs. I just wish that I had room for another one in my pack.
> 
> Keep smiling buddy,
> 
> J


Im starting a blast monday mate, no drinking, im back at home so proper meals and try see if i can add another stone before christmas lol. I kno i wont but gotta aim high ha. I have err some oxys and trentest 300 for my blast oh and also a bit of tren ace. Also have some dbol lieing about but will see how things go. Im thinking of getting this journal back up and running as iv defo lost my way loads. Still struggling to eat proper at min with jaw and altho im not using a straw no more its still hard work. So im waiting till monday and then im gonna try get back to it. Thanks for droppin in j means a lot buddy.

Thanks


----------



## Joshua

Sounds as if you are starting to get on a bit of a roll with getting back on track.

Hey if the jaw is saw then why don't you put the straw back in and just drink more shakes 

Time to kick some ass buddy,

J


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> Sounds as if you are starting to get on a bit of a roll with getting back on track.
> 
> Hey if the jaw is saw then why don't you put the straw back in and just drink more shakes
> 
> Time to kick some ass buddy,
> 
> J


Lmfao Thanks big fella yea the jaw kills mate :lol: Im in pain and moaning like a woman fpmsl jem sorry couldnt help it :tongue: Thing is money situation is strong at min so plenty of shakes aint a problem :thumbup1: My mam is having kids this weekend and im gonna feed up and drink lots then monday im gonna really start trying again. Tbh i aint really given things a proper go since september ish.

Anyway hopefully things will come good. And josh if u wanna add to ur dogs ill knock some cash off for you for a dog, offer is there mate thats all 

And gonna check ur journal now :thumbup1:

I think the bouncers had been watching too much ufc sat night when i went out mate and thats reason he was throwing body kicks and stuff lmfao no sh1t either :lol: Least bisping done his job


----------



## Jem

All the men I have known have moaned far louder than me :rolleye: :rolleye:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> All the men I have known have moaned far louder than me :rolleye: :rolleye:


Lmfao thats coz u have never errrrr known me :tongue: I could be a grunter pmsl :lol: really cant believe how far u have come jem looking ace in ur pics :thumbup1:

Well iv woke up today and i still look like john meric, and have to go drop kids off at my mams so im in for a ear bashing grrrrrrrrr. Gonna take it easy over weekend, eat plenty and drink plenty of shakes, then starting monday its time to see if i can get back into the swing of things.

Ive had a right eventfull couple of months to be honest and had forgotton what its like to be single lol. Im sick and bored of it now tho, its like iv had a blow out for all the years i missed :lol: Im also lucky not to have cock rott :lol: right im off to make a shake and some weeterbix then take dog for walk will be updating this from now on, with lots of useless info just to keep meself busy


----------



## TH0R

Glad to hear your going to be training again mate, you using a gym now?


----------



## Joshua

leafman said:


> Lmfao Thanks big fella yea the jaw kills mate :lol: Im in pain and moaning like a woman fpmsl jem sorry couldnt help it :tongue: Thing is money situation is strong at min so plenty of shakes aint a problem :thumbup1: My mam is having kids this weekend and im gonna feed up and drink lots then monday im gonna really start trying again. Tbh i aint really given things a proper go since september ish.
> 
> Anyway hopefully things will come good. And josh if u wanna add to ur dogs ill knock some cash off for you for a dog, offer is there mate thats all
> 
> And gonna check ur journal now :thumbup1:
> 
> I think the bouncers had been watching too much ufc sat night when i went out mate and thats reason he was throwing body kicks and stuff lmfao no sh1t either :lol: Least bisping done his job


That's good to hear with your dosh. Now its time to turn your dosh into lots of nosh!

Hey mate tbh things haven't gone well for me either recently. I went down with a bug and then its just been one thing after another. What is in the past is in the past though, and i've got a feeling it's time to turn it around. Sounds as if you are at the same place as me K!

Aww K - thanks so much for the offer on the dog. I took a new one in a few months back and my house is pretty full at the moment, so I will have to say no. He's a little dog who got abandoned because he started getting medical problems, and is the now the most clingy dog I have come across. If my dogs can get into my room when my EMS/shocks is going, they all pile ontop of me thinking that my shaking is some sort of game 

Hehe - I know what you mean about UFC. It seems to be the craze at the moment for guys to go to a BJJ club for one night and then goto the bars and tell everyone they are a cage fighter. I had one the other week who got a bit feisty, but the cnut stood me up when I arranged for him to come and roll with me (for stakes too).

All the best,

J


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> Glad to hear your going to be training again mate, you using a gym now?


Not just yet tel, im gonna try getting back to the one i used to use before, but canceld direct debit a while back. For now just gonna train 3 times a week again (will be monday wed frid as from next week) back day, chest and shoulders day and leg day (well wot i have available). Just want to get somat going again and get some consistency going again. Ive sparodic with training for last few months. Sometimes just once per week bit of everything and im just few couple of pounds under 11 stone at min. Like i say just hoping to get going again 3 times per week and start getting my regular 3 pro mass shakes per day along with any meals i have. Ive got some trentest or somat to start aswell but gonna wait till things are going aagain and iv had my fisrt couple of weeks back at gym 

Jaw is a lot better and ill will get some embarrising pics up soon of it :lol:

Errr things aint too bad at min with me missus and that, i somehow got what looked like a shag stamp on my shoulder after being out for the day and she thinks im fooking about already :cursing: but after telling her i really havnt and loads of convincing things are ok now and i think she is ok. Thing is loads has gone on and coz she found few dodgy txs in past she dont trust me for sh1t at min, since iv come back. Ive got a feeling i might do some errr what might be seen as rambling in my journal soon (like now lol) but i think sometimes it helps :lol:

And if a mod sees this... some how is there a way of stopping messages what are sent on here (via private message) also sending a copy to the email address u use to set ur account up. Hope u kno what i mean lol.


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> That's good to hear with your dosh. Now its time to turn your dosh into lots of nosh!
> 
> Hey mate tbh things haven't gone well for me either recently. I went down with a bug and then its just been one thing after another. What is in the past is in the past though, and i've got a feeling it's time to turn it around. Sounds as if you are at the same place as me K!
> 
> Aww K - thanks so much for the offer on the dog. I took a new one in a few months back and my house is pretty full at the moment, so I will have to say no. He's a little dog who got abandoned because he started getting medical problems, and is the now the most clingy dog I have come across. If my dogs can get into my room when my EMS/shocks is going, they all pile ontop of me thinking that my shaking is some sort of game
> 
> Hehe - I know what you mean about UFC. It seems to be the craze at the moment for guys to go to a BJJ club for one night and then goto the bars and tell everyone they are a cage fighter. I had one the other week who got a bit feisty, but the cnut stood me up when I arranged for him to come and roll with me (for stakes too).
> 
> All the best,
> 
> J


Hahahaha i can imagine you laid there and your dogs running over for a massive pile on :lol: Things have been going really well with the dogs. There selling at steady rate at min for £400 and have even got a couple coming at weekend from down south, and there wanting to take the dogs with them when they come at 6 week old so things are going well 

Id prefer to keep the pups till 8 week so they have longer with bros and sisters to learn stuff, but tbh wrong time to be too picky with xmas fast approaching and 11 pups to clear out :lol: Ill try getting some pics up soon and i also want a pic of myself to show me were im at now before i get going again  Looking at progress here on my journal is ace motivation, its what kept me going last time. Once i see changes happening it makes me want it more.

And as for the ufc carry on i know what u mean mate. Everyone u meet is a fighter i think when out on **** lmfao. I wouldnt have been able to fight me way out of a wet paper bag that night tbh :lol: i couldnt see straight and legs were gone tbh from drink :lol: Anyway im calming down for a bit now. Ive also decided to gentley push my lil boy into training :whistling: naaa well ok mayb a lil bit i wouldnt mind him starting to go to mma or somat or training in a gym or somat, coz if he is out like me then it will help him, disipline him and keep him interested lol. Suppose its a bit early yet to think about it he is only 5 month or somat :lol:

Anyway will be training tomoz and updating this journal with some fukcin ace diary info for all u specialists out there :whistling: :lol: Will try eating proper tomoz (for me lol) 

Thanks


----------



## leafman

Right been up early last couple of days, trained back yesterday, done...

Working sets..

5 sets of deadlifts

80kx5

90kx5

100x4

110x2

120x1

5 sets of bent over rows

40kx10

40kx10

50kx8

50kx8

60kx5

Got one of them pull station things down in cellar of the room i used to live at so went down and done 3 sets of as many pull ups i could do till failior.

My back is in bits today :lol: Really killed me off and felt weak tbh. Feel good today for it tho and cant wait to do some chest and shoulders tomoz. Ive decided to start my blast tomoz aswell. Might as well 

Right as promised a couple of pics of me cracked jaw and eye socket ohhh and a nice imprint of the bouncers ring 







so thats my messed up head errr oh here is a pic of me now so this is before i get back into training and start me lil blast 

sorry about poses ffs think i was ****ed :lol:







Anyone spot the supposedly **** stamp on me shoulder  :lol: I kno ther sh1t pics but best i can do at min. Im hoping to put some decent muscle on during this blast.

Started all this training carry on in febuary i think and went from 8 stone 4 to 11 stone. Im now sitting at 10 stone 10 ish and have hardly been havin any gear at all. Been having 200mg every ten to 14 days thats it. Test e it was. Im gonna start some oxys tomoz, any one had any from pc? im gonna start having one a day for next 3 to 4 week and im gonna have a 300mg jab of trentest per week aswell. I also have a tiny bit of tren ace left so will have that for last couple of weeks aswell, will run the course for about 10 week (oxys for fisrt 4 week). I kno these aint high doses but lets see what happens  Ohh will be running tamoxifin along with this aswell but just 10mg per day unless things start goin pear shaped (literally lol) .

So thats it for now. Ohh will post my diet up for yeasterday aswell later but its balls. Still managed to get my 4 pro mass drinks in tho along with meals


----------



## leafman

Forgot to add during the situation with the bouncers, the next morning i noticed my watch wernt working :cursing: I couldnt see know cracked glass or out but took it to get fixed today, and was told it would cost £100 to fix and id be waiting up to 4 week for the parts :cursing: He said to me what had i been up to because there was a dent in the crown so deep he thought id come off a motorbike or somat lmao. I cant even remember hitting it off anything. He said it was all smashed up inside and just my luck that the only real bits of gold on my watch ( just the hands and couple of lil bits) were the bits that were broke :lol: Gutted so not only did i get beaten like a dog that night, but its also costing me £100 for the fukcing privilage :cursing:

Gutted. On a good note pups are selling well, someone is wanting 2 i think a dog and bitch and i have 2 people coming at weekend to buy and take dogs home with them  So all is well still at min.


----------



## TH0R

Glad to hear things have picked up mate, see back with family aint so bad is it


----------



## AB1990

been reading ure journal, youve made very good progress from when you started and looking good in the last pic back and traps are comming on.

Good luck on your blast


----------



## leafman

AB1990 said:


> been reading ure journal, youve made very good progress from when you started and looking good in the last pic back and traps are comming on.
> 
> Good luck on your blast


Thanks mate means a lot, im hoping to really try and get some food into me during this blast and all being well will have my first full week back at training this week. 

Not really much to add puppies are all well just wante:lol:d to show this one pic of me designer dog :whistling:



Meet nikey chiharu lol. Thats his kc reg name he is lil belter :lol:

Not mush to add gonna spend tomoz catching up on some jounrals if i get time just really busy at min.


----------



## leafman

Right ive decided to ddefo start this blast tomoz. Its gonna be about ten week long leading over christmas. Im gonna take orals five days per week, none on weekends. Does anyone know if it would be too much to run dbol and oxys together for first few weeks? I was planning running oxys but i could run both if id see any great benefits from it.

Just finished bathing 11 puppies with missus (obviously not the missus in bath with puppies :lol: ), and someone meant to be coming to take one today so hopefully will get rid of first one out of house lol.

Cant wait to train tomoz. Im doin chest and shoulders, and im thinking of going to gym round corner and just paying at door since my direct debit aint up and running. If not off to other house to train in cellar :lol:

Im gonna start taking glutamine aswell, since i bought a load and never used it. Ill take it on mornings in with my shake and pre work out shake. Will see iof i can find some info on best times to take it. Right im off to eat


----------



## clairey.h

awwwwww, see I came to look at the pics....saw the others you put on the classified thread as well mate, your older one looks lovely...feck me though 60 kilos how tall is he cause he dosnt look fat...had oz weighed last week and hes over weight at 52 kilos I got a bollocking....lol his new name is fatty...hehe

lovin all the pup pics though.....oh and I better add great progress for yourself....lol 

waiting for the vet to ring me know actually as there is a problem over his bloodtest results last week, ive been waiting by the phone for an hr as it is....hurry up already.....


----------



## leafman

Training chest tomoz cant wait :thumbup1: Need to think of some sort of routine with what is available to me for time being tho 

Few pics while im cruising round this place catching up ...

i went to a engagement party friday and didnt really drink at all  Had a couple of singles thats it ...



little joe my lad he was start of show everyone wanted him lol



our shauna and joe 



and me and kathryn and joe.

I had my jab today, all went well,  iv decided to use up the tren ace aswell so will be running that this week and possibly next every third day. Im only having 300mg of trentest per week along with oxys for first four week. Not high dosage at all really might finish on dbol for last 2 week of the ten week ill be on. Thing is iv only been having a jab every 3 week or somat so compared to what iv maintained on its still sort of a blast lol. I just dont want to up my dose loads yet. Id rather wait till after new year and plan a big un proper 

Off to have a look about


----------



## TH0R

Nice pics Leafy:thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

clairey.h said:


> awwwwww, see I came to look at the pics....saw the others you put on the classified thread as well mate, your older one looks lovely...feck me though 60 kilos how tall is he cause he dosnt look fat...had oz weighed last week and hes over weight at 52 kilos I got a bollocking....lol his new name is fatty...hehe
> 
> lovin all the pup pics though.....oh and I better add great progress for yourself....lol
> 
> waiting for the vet to ring me know actually as there is a problem over his bloodtest results last week, ive been waiting by the phone for an hr as it is....hurry up already.....


So you dont know whats wrong yet ? I hope things go well i really do nothing worse i dont think. Byson the big dog i have is really bad now ill put a pic up hang on ...

its hard to find a pic of him as he is now this is about same time he weighed 60kilos. He aint a tall dog at all thow he is just really stocky, prob the lowest dog iv ever had. He is far more american akita than japanese. Here is one but he has put ten kilo on since then...



Now when i take him out he waddles poor thing the tablets he takes are err prednisolone and they hold water like no ones buisness. You can see on his neck there were his collar has been. Thats how it all started he was getting marks from walking. then his hair started falling out and he collapsed one night and had to rush him to a vets in bradford lol.

His belly now is red raw from skin problems and at one point he was on 30 tablets a day. He is down to 5 per day now but like i say it dont clear it all. Im gutted he is ace well still is ace but i imagine the size of his heart and think he wont have long. Ill get a pic of him as he is tomoz or somat. 

Pups are ace claire i want to keep one but really cant gutted.


----------



## leafman

This is most recent i have of him and he is even bigger now u cant see his belly proper there :lol: ...


----------



## clairey.h

I wouldnt be able to help but keep one......would love to breed mine just so I can have his son........sappy I know  (and if someone wants to read that and try to burn me down in flames for not having 6 generations...please feel free to try  ) pmsl 

the vet wants to check for leukeamia, but it could be nothing so trying not to worry about it, just get the other tests done and see......

feel soooo sorry for your big fella, bless at least he has an owner who takes the time to look after him though  and lot of people who shouldnt have dogs wouldnt be assed to take the extra time and care.......

lol the puppy in the corner of the lawn look like hes waiting for something to chase...hehe


----------



## leafman

clairey.h said:


> I wouldnt be able to help but keep one......would love to breed mine just so I can have his son........sappy I know  (and if someone wants to read that and try to burn me down in flames for not having 6 generations...please feel free to try  ) pmsl
> 
> the vet wants to check for leukeamia, but it could be nothing so trying not to worry about it, just get the other tests done and see......
> 
> feel soooo sorry for your big fella, bless at least he has an owner who takes the time to look after him though  and lot of people who shouldnt have dogs wouldnt be assed to take the extra time and care.......
> 
> lol the puppy in the corner of the lawn look like hes waiting for something to chase...hehe


I take byson out everyday. He cant go too far but i take him till he turns and heads for home lol. Id push him harder but worry about his organs and stuff. Its madness how much i care for my dogs.

Byson was looked after by my old next door neighbour a couple of year back before i got others, and i nearly battered him in his garden for not letting him out. I came home to sh1t all over my house and everything. I was dragged back from him, it was like someone had hurt my child lol. Worse thing was he had just had a operation and his bandage was dragged all over my house, i knew i shouldnt have went on the holiday but was already booked and family talked me into it :cursing: The lad next door had jap akitas himself. In fact the last pups i had were his coz him and his missus split. Im like a rescue centre :lol:

And as for those who like to preach about dogs claire, i just have to hold my temper :lol: I wouldnt do anything to harm my dogs just sme people feel the need to preach. Our byson dont have no papers. He is my fav and always will be. The are Kc registered but thats only because the parents were so i got pups done. People need to breed them to increease gene pool. At one point akitas were having to interbred due to fact there was not enougth bloodlines out there. Its a really sad fact. Anyway ill talk all night so ill stop now :lol: You should buy one ill do u special ukm discount :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

my dads got a pup akita, cause he loved mine sooooo much and hearing his daily account makes me laugh...brings back soooo many memories...lol but I am glad that I am past all that with oz.........all the ripping of cushions, runing of with pillows and clothes, stealing food, eating newspaper, the wild look in there eye and how there ears go back when they just go on a complete madness mission  ......oh I could go on and on...pmsl


----------



## leafman

clairey.h said:


> my dads got a pup akita, cause he loved mine sooooo much and hearing his daily account makes me laugh...brings back soooo many memories...lol but I am glad that I am past all that with oz.........all the ripping of cushions, runing of with pillows and clothes, stealing food, eating newspaper, the wild look in there eye and how there ears go back when they just go on a complete madness mission  ......oh I could go on and on...pmsl


 :lol: So its not just mine then haha our bella cant be trusted near food still :whistling: She is just proper cheeky and thinks she can get away with it by doing her sad face after lol. Bella and tingu live outside thow, i just have the one indoors. He takes up enougth space as it is, but he is perfect behaviour wise. Thing is we are thinking of advertising one of our bitches for a possible swap lol. Id have one more but if i was gonna do it id rather bring a bitch in from a diff family. Im building big runs in one of my gardens, and having four would even things out :whistling: Least thats my excuse :lol:


----------



## leafman

Trained chest today was poor workout tho as wernt sure what to do with what i had available 

Chest and shoulders very simple tho lol..

warm up..

3 sets of ten press ups

3 sets of 40k x8

5 working sets of flat bench..

50kx8

60kx6

70kx3

60kx6

50k till failior

3 sets of flyes (dumbells)

15sx10

15sx10

15sx10

Then done standing shoulder press..

3 working sets..

20sx10

20sx10

20sx8

seated shoulder press

3 working sets..

20sx8

20sx8

20sx8

That was it i finished with one set of close grip bench press with 40k till failior 

Problems is the fact my dbs only go up to 20k and also fact i cant seem to get my bench to a incline due to size but think i can get a decline on it next time 

Workout fellt good anyway. Training back on thursday cant wait :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Am bit bored so few more pics lol..











Hmmm not sure why i put them up just felt like it i feel good after today cant wait till thursday to do back. I really need to find myself a gym to go to. There is few reasons i dont want to go to the old one i used to go to, one being it was crap and didnt even have a squat stand or nothing. But anyway next week im gonna start asking about and having a look about. I just need somewere i can pay on door each time. 

Will put up a rougth outline of my diet tongiht aswell for yesterday


----------



## leafman

rougth outline of my diet ish...

wake up say about errr

10.00

pint of promass (full fat milk), with bowl of cerial. (normally ready brek)

12.30

tin of tuna with noodles and fruit corner yougurt and pack of crisps.

14.30

half pint of pro mass (full fat milk) and couple of ham sandwiches.

17.00

southern fried chicken with jacket potatos and beaans and cheese. Covered in butter aswell lol. yougurt for after. (fruit corner)

20.00

cheese and crackersx4 with a load of pringles and a load of crap tbh lol big bafg of maltesers :whistling:

11.30ish

before bed i have another pint of pro mass with full fat milk.

Thats roughtly the times i eat ish. That is what i had yesterday, but some things are always the same...

such as i always have a pint of pro mass when i get up along with my cerial. I always have a pint before bed and ill normally have another pint during the day half before training and half after. On none training days i just have it some point between normally. Im trying to eat at least two solid meals and a couple of little meals between everything else. Iv missed out a few yougurts and stuff out of that aswell. I find i eat yougurts for fun. I buy them fruit corner packs of 6 and eat one a day or every other day tbh :whistling: Also love mc donalds all the good stuff people try to avoid :lol:

Right thats me. And by the way i do realise my diet is [email protected] :lol: Gonna try getting as many cals into me as possible now tho and need to start buying my bannanas again. Used to love em and a good addition me thinks :thumbup1:


----------



## Rudedog

Im liking the diet mate:thumb:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Not just yet tel, im gonna try getting back to the one i used to use before, but canceld direct debit a while back. For now just gonna train 3 times a week again (will be monday wed frid as from next week) back day, chest and shoulders day and leg day (well wot i have available). Just want to get somat going again and get some consistency going again. Ive sparodic with training for last few months. Sometimes just once per week bit of everything and im just few couple of pounds under 11 stone at min. Like i say just hoping to get going again 3 times per week and start getting my regular 3 pro mass shakes per day along with any meals i have. Ive got some trentest or somat to start aswell but gonna wait till things are going aagain and iv had my fisrt couple of weeks back at gym
> 
> Jaw is a lot better and ill will get some embarrising pics up soon of it :lol:
> 
> Errr things aint too bad at min with me missus and that, i somehow got what looked like a shag stamp on my shoulder after being out for the day and she thinks im fooking about already :cursing: but after telling her i really havnt and loads of convincing things are ok now and i think she is ok. Thing is loads has gone on and coz she found few dodgy txs in past she dont trust me for sh1t at min, since iv come back. Ive got a feeling i might do some errr what might be seen as rambling in my journal soon (like now lol) but i think sometimes it helps :lol:
> 
> And if a mod sees this... some how is there a way of stopping messages what are sent on here (via private message) also sending a copy to the email address u use to set ur account up. Hope u kno what i mean lol.


Sh!t it's just taken me an age to catch up with this - how did I miss all of these updates and pics :confused1: Oh well, you have been busy

Did not realise there were 11 pups -bloody hell they know how to breed in quantity dont they ? Wish I could have one, the kids would love it to death but I love my holidays and just cannot afford it tbh. I like luxuries and those dogs are expensive :lol:

Maybe next time I will be in a better position to have one, even the lack of space wasnt the deciding factor this time, just long term costs ...

They're like kids - bloody expensive

Saw your jaw pics - fpmsl K trust you to get that dodgy ring print on your eye as well ffs - you look like a feckin pikey :lol: :lol: :lol:

Little joe is coming on isnt he - absolutely beautiful children K ...actually though get him out of the tracksuit while we're on - ffs you do make me laugh - he has his whole life to worry about labels ...Adams and feckin Next K not Addidas   I looooove seeing them in babygros and funny ickle t shirts ... next you'll be putting some bling on him bruv - you're such a northerner :whistling: :laugh: :whistling: !

So how many pups are left [how old are they now?]

Oi get on that thread and vote re christmas party -you cannot avoid us if we all come to you :whistling: it's looking like Leeds or London so you'd better hope the southerners win otherwise I'll be tapping on the front door and dragging you to the pub myself [with Kathryn's permission of course]

A bruise is a bruise K -I get them all the time and have been accused of doing stuff as well :innocent: I just bruise easily ... do not be messing about though [i am sure you know the score really honey] - hope you can get some semblance of a family unit back up and running :thumb:

Now sort that sh!tey diet out would ya - it's annoying the hell out of me

Just realised that all I have done is b0llock you .....

You know where I am

Lots love

Emma x


----------



## leafman

Rudedog said:


> Im liking the diet mate:thumb:


Hahaha yea mate im fukcing ace at diets, i taught Hilly everything he knows :lol: Thanks for droppin in buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R

Still training? 

Hows it going bud at home and the gym?


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Sh!t it's just taken me an age to catch up with this - how did I miss all of these updates and pics :confused1: Oh well, you have been busy
> 
> Did not realise there were 11 pups -bloody hell they know how to breed in quantity dont they ? Wish I could have one, the kids would love it to death but I love my holidays and just cannot afford it tbh. I like luxuries and those dogs are expensive :lol:
> 
> Maybe next time I will be in a better position to have one, even the lack of space wasnt the deciding factor this time, just long term costs ...
> 
> They're like kids - bloody expensive
> 
> Saw your jaw pics - fpmsl K trust you to get that dodgy ring print on your eye as well ffs - you look like a feckin pikey :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Little joe is coming on isnt he - absolutely beautiful children K ...actually though get him out of the tracksuit while we're on - ffs you do make me laugh - he has his whole life to worry about labels ...Adams and feckin Next K not Addidas   I looooove seeing them in babygros and funny ickle t shirts ... next you'll be putting some bling on him bruv - you're such a northerner :whistling: :laugh: :whistling: !
> 
> So how many pups are left [how old are they now?]
> 
> Oi get on that thread and vote re christmas party -you cannot avoid us if we all come to you :whistling: it's looking like Leeds or London so you'd better hope the southerners win otherwise I'll be tapping on the front door and dragging you to the pub myself [with Kathryn's permission of course]
> 
> A bruise is a bruise K -I get them all the time and have been accused of doing stuff as well :innocent: I just bruise easily ... do not be messing about though [i am sure you know the score really honey] - hope you can get some semblance of a family unit back up and running :thumb:
> 
> Now sort that sh!tey diet out would ya - it's annoying the hell out of me
> 
> Just realised that all I have done is b0llock you .....
> 
> You know where I am
> 
> Lots love
> 
> Emma x


Lmfao xx he is only in the tracksuit as my bro got him it for christmas so let him wear it to the party thing lol. Ok i went and got him the white addidas to match lol. Normaly tbh he lives in baby grows. Kathryn aint to bother with proper clothes at this stage. They ride up high on him and look uncomfortable if u kno wot i mean.

As for this party thread :confused1: will have a look for it but leeds sounds good id go. You wouldnt need to drag me :thumb: Surly leeds would make it more feesable to everyone?

The pups are all about 6 and half week old now and i have 5 boys and 2 girls left. Ive got a couple of people coming tomoz aswell as weekend. Since dropping price to 350 there going quick time now. Know point in being greedy when i had 11. Kathryn would have held out for 700 a pup if she had her way :lol: Untill i pointed out she could end up with a load of jap akita pups for christmas dinner aswell lol. My fave girl has been bought and took today was gutted to let her go tbh :whistling:

Yea so all well. Was my birthday yesterday, but didnt get wrecked or anything and i have trained today done some back..

working sets..

5 sets of deadlifts

80kx5

90kx5

100kx4

110kx3

120kx1

bent over rows..

5 working sets

40kx10

50kx8

60kx5

50kx8

40kx10

then done some pull ups 3 sets of as many as i could

think thats all to add for now


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> Still training?
> 
> Hows it going bud at home and the gym?


Things are going ok Tel at min  Slowly starting to pick things up. I just got back from ashopping bought a load of bannanas and some chicken and a load of tuna bla bla just things im gonna be eating lots of. I can notice the oxys tho already, i think they make me a bit irretable sometimes, nothing major but just a bit hot and flustered. Im drinking plenty of water tho so should be all good. Thanks for droppin in mate


----------



## leafman

Not trained today, got the weekend to recover and i need it tbh back in done in lol. Nothing to update, i feel rougth tbh i need a haircut and a shave and to stop picking at my face :lol: I looked in mirror this morning and thought fukcing hell ur ugly as fukc :lol: I know im not normally that bad  Well ok mayb a bit lol, but i keep imagining i see spots on my face so i try squeeze them and i look a mess. Just needed to get that off me chest :laugh:

Right off for a look round. Jem if ur passin sort a link to this thread thing i miss everything on this place i mean the night out one at crimbo


----------



## TH0R

Back away from the face 

I'm not called Jem but here's the link mate

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/81670-brum-uk-m-meet.html


----------



## Jem

pmsl - are you going to attend then K ?


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> Back away from the face
> 
> I'm not called Jem but here's the link mate
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/81670-brum-uk-m-meet.html


Thanks big fella  And the face is being left alone :cool2:



Jem said:


> pmsl - are you going to attend then K ?


Errrr mayb lol i need to double check what the date was, and what day is it on and time and all that carry on :thumbup1:

Would be good just to go to the gym tbh and meet up with people. Ill see what size and shape im in round about the time :lol: x


----------



## leafman

Just want to state this plant isnt my plant :innocent: and im showing this just for someone who may b interested 

Its a chronic x biddy early and was planted as a 3 inch cutting in a 8 by 6 greenhouse. All these pics are of one plant and the pictures are from october 15th ish. The plant finished for end of october This is grown with the good old british weather  It produced over 20 ounce wich is fooking unreal for one plant. Mayb no one will appretiate it but mayb they will :lol:


----------



## Guest

Thats some fvcking plant :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Dan said:


> Thats some fvcking plant :lol: :thumbup1:


I wish i could take credit for it as i prob would, i really am that stupid :lol: But my pal may pop into here and think "u lieing ****" :laugh:

Right have decided to try make some sort of diet. I mean it aint gonna be nowt special and it wont be chicken meal 1 chicken meal 2 bla bla but i do want to try get some consistency going. I need to have a look about as i want to know how many calories i should be aiming at per day, if im wanting to be say 13 stone ish. I defo get over 3000 at min i would imagine.

If i have 3 shakes per day and each shake is about 650 calories that will giv me 2000 per day in shakes. I wanna start looking to try hit say 3500, 4000 per day maybe now? So rest would have to come from solid meals. Im thinking tuna and chicken as main protein sources, potatoes and pasta and bread and stuff for carbs, hmmmmm is pasta carbs? pmsl. Then fats will be from errrr well i eat enougth fat anyway lol but will be adding in nuts again into shakes like i used to mayb once per day and im gonna start using fish oil caps too again like i used to. I can afford mayb 6 per day. Not sure were good fats come from tbh, will have to have a look around now 

Well anyway this is just me thinking out loud :lol: Defo need to try sort a bit of a diet out tho. But i will still eat whatever i want. If i want mc ds ill have one hmmm i mayb might have 2 meals like other day :lol: But i will have some sort of plan in place


----------



## leafman

Have been up nice and early today, was in really good mood and i had a feeling today is start of somat good. Im defo sticking to training now and felt great this morning till i got up and my missus was sat with my phone :cursing: Now im not up to nowt but i do talk to couple of people she dont agree with so iv had biggest argument ever and the day has quickly turned to sh1t. Thing is i really am innocent well sort of but things just look bad. I dont think im helping my case for trying to get trust back with missus tho :lol:

Anyway she slowly calming down now, and i was looking forward to xmas shopping today aswell. Im off to spend £400 on kids for christmas and have no idea what to get yet :lol: I need to go smooth things out with her as day will b wasted.

On a training note, im off to my bedsit place to do some chest tomoz. Tuesday chest, shoulders and tris, thurdays back and biceps with legs on fridays. Just wont be able to do a great deal for legs til i find a gym to call home :thumbup1:


----------



## jabba

Hi leafy wow just been reading your journal been reading it since 7 this morning lol well you made some good gains and have had a pretty good diet mate just keep up the hard work. i just started a new cycle in to me second week now, jab day today and gym later will be pushing it hard over the next 10 weeks,,

well i will keep looking in see the progress you make ,,,


----------



## leafman

jabba said:


> Hi leafy wow just been reading your journal been reading it since 7 this morning lol well you made some good gains and have had a pretty good diet mate just keep up the hard work. i just started a new cycle in to me second week now, jab day today and gym later will be pushing it hard over the next 10 weeks,,
> 
> well i will keep looking in see the progress you make ,,,


Did you really read my journal for a couple of hours :lol: Thankyou mate means a lot. I hate the start of my journal was totally brand new didnt have a clue tbh  I just knew i needed to do something for myself and change the way i was. I done pretty good right up till mayb september ish and i put on nearly 3 stone (2 stone 10 pounds) in 6 month i think it was, well from febuary. Then things turned to sh1t and i have had one thing after another since  Im finally getting things back on track now and second jab for me tomoz :whistling: . Thats my first week finished and i only just feel like im starting to get back into it. Really looking forward to training tomoz. Iv not looked forward to training so much in ages and will be up early again in morning :thumbup1:

Thanks for taking time to read journal mate


----------



## jabba

no worrys buddy just remenber one thing you only get out what you put in so if you r on a cycle fella stay focused and train hard eat well as there would be no point putting **** in your body if your not 100%.

i was 10 stone before i started weight training a year ago now on second 12 week cycle and now 14 stone bulked up loads alot stronger aswell i run train and swim now and feel strong all the time so keep it up buddy


----------



## leafman

Jabba.... if i can get to 14 stone id be a happy man :thumbup1:

Well trained today and also had second jab. Done bit of chest and shoulders very basic but felt it a lot, but have to say im p1ss weak on flat bench now. I was never great but just didnt feel it today at all...

working sets..

5 sets of flat bench

40kx10

50kx8

60kx6

70kx3 :lol:

60kx8

embarrising but i wont lie  im gutted coz have done 80k for a few before i kno i hav.

5 sets of flys...

15kdbsx10 for 5 sets

seated shoulder press...

5 sets

20kdbsx10 for 5 sets.

then i done some standing raises with a 15k weight. Raising it up to eye level nice and slow and feeling it. I done 3 sets of as many as i could.

That was it. Was all nice and pumped after, but determined to start doing heavyier on bench press. Just felt weak today but mayb i am just weak anyway :lol:

Hopefully tren will start helping me out when i add in some tren ace for few weeks soon :whistling: My brother has a smith machine i could buy and im thinking of getting it for now till i sort a gym out. I know there not meant to be great for some stuff but least i could do everything i needed on it.

Anyway cant wait for thursday now. Cant wait for deadlifts. Routine is very basic like but hopefully compound movements will do job for now 

Thats it ohh diet today has been rubbish but will defo be better tomoz. I have done ok just not as good as last couple of days.


----------



## leafman

Ran out of pro mass so ordered a 4.5kilo tub off line.

Cant wait for tomoz deadlift day


----------



## TH0R

Kev, on the standing raises, you mean lowering to eye level don't you?? If you were just

raising it to eye level that isn't a very good way of doing it mate.

The workouts look fine to me, can't beat compound lifting 

Have a good workout with the deads today:thumbup1:


----------



## jabba

hi fella if your feeling weak and not strong go to my protien .co.uk and buy some L GLUTAMINE good for energy and very good for your muscles just add it to your whey give it a week to get in your body and you will feel the benefits ................


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> Kev, on the standing raises, you mean lowering to eye level don't you?? If you were just
> 
> raising it to eye level that isn't a very good way of doing it mate.
> 
> The workouts look fine to me, can't beat compound lifting
> 
> Have a good workout with the deads today:thumbup1:


Hmmmm im bit confused tel. I thought i meant raising :lol: I stand and hold a 15k weight out in front of me. I sometimes do them seated and i seen it on james Ls video. I thought u just raise the weight up to eye level then back down and slowly up. Not sure how i could lower it but mayb your right :confused1: Will try find a link and learn how to post it up here to show what i mean. I seem to really feel it tho in shoulders. How would i go about lowering it then?

Thanks for droppin in tho tel cant wait for deadlifts today :thumbup1: Im just having a pint of milk now since i need my pro mass and it aint here till tomoz :cursing: I have some a protein drink over at were i train tho so am good for pre work out and post workout 

Im hurryin me missus up now so she can come with me. She dont like me going to train over at my old room on my own all time, im sure she thinks i have bit on side over there :laugh: 

Plan is deadlifts, bent over rows and chins :thumbup1: oh been up crack of dawn again well since 8ish so im still gettin up early. I seem to be sleeping way better now im gettin head down at decent time and gettin up on morning. I reckon i was sleeping too much. Anyway im off cheers tel feel free to explain wot ya mean


----------



## leafman

jabba said:


> hi fella if your feeling weak and not strong go to my protien .co.uk and buy some L GLUTAMINE good for energy and very good for your muscles just add it to your whey give it a week to get in your body and you will feel the benefits ................


I have some and as of yet have not started using it. I got it when i was really into training during summer but didnt start using it so its sat there. When would you reccomend using it? I would feel better if i could just put it in me shakes.

So mayb with my first shake of morning and pre workout? or post work out? Any advice welcome mate and thanks 

Will update later how training goes, just had my oxy, tamoxifin and multi vits and will be off very soon to see how i get on


----------



## jabba

yer just get it in you 3 times a day and trust me it works well..........


----------



## leafman

jabba said:


> yer just get it in you 3 times a day and trust me it works well..........


so.... say first on a morningthen before training and then on a night :confused1: That would be easiest for me, just like to have some sort of plan if u know what i mean.

Thanks jabba :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R

Ahhh, you meant front raise or lateral raise didn't you 

I thought you were doing DB presses like that


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> Ahhh, you meant front raise or lateral raise didn't you
> 
> I thought you were doing DB presses like that


Yea thats ones tel im sh1t with knowing what im doing lol. Yea front lateral raises. Thought u meant lowering to my japs eye and u were just being funny ****  :lol:

Had good workout today and even more suprised to see my pro mass turn up today :thumb: Bodybuilding warehouse advertised on hear. Nice and quick :thumbup1:

Right felt uncomfortable being watched like a child by my missus training back today :lol: But anyway didnt do too much but i feel good for it...

working sets done 6 sets

deadlifts

80kx5

90kx5

100kx5

110kx3

120kx2

125kx1

I think ive missplaced 2 ten kilo weights :lol: I can only get my bar upto 125k and i kno i used to have 135 well 140k in weight. I also have forgotton what my pb is lol. I think its 135 for 1. Really cant be ****d looking back threw this journal but i defo didnt go above 135. In fact ill say 130 then i may b in with a shout of a pb soon enougth 

bent over rows

40kx10

50kx8

60kx5

50kx8

50kx8

40k till failor

(am wondering if goin heavy and less reps mayb way forward :confused1: )

chins

3 sets of 8.

Job done ohh i done one set of bicep curls to finish just kept going till both arms felt bloated and pumped. Was stood up think i used 15k dbs.


----------



## Gym*Newbie

Hi m8 just read the hole of your thread , great insparation and a good roll modle for myself.

just orderd a 5kg tub of nurtisport 90+ know enythin about it?

me atm >


----------



## Jem

Gym*Newbie said:


> Hi m8 just read the hole of your thread , great insparation and a good roll modle for myself.
> 
> just orderd a 5kg tub of nurtisport 90+ know enythin about it?
> 
> me atm >


Yeah it tastes like sh!t :lol: :lol: 

K - why is she coming to the flat to watch you hun ? cannot be much fun for her ? You need to have a word  that's just strange :confused1:

So back into the training then :beer: Are you EVER going to eat clean ?

How's the pups - still gonna have a few for crimbo now aren't you ? ...maybe in Feb I can have one :whistling:

x


----------



## leafman

Gym*Newbie said:


> Hi m8 just read the hole of your thread , great insparation and a good roll modle for myself.
> 
> just orderd a 5kg tub of nurtisport 90+ know enythin about it?
> 
> me at >


Did you really read it all ? :lol: Thanks mate this journal has been a major factor in my training for motivation. If your serious then get a journal started (not sure if u already hav) and keep at it everyday,even if no one is saying anything on it just keep at it and people will see ur serious and help out. You get loads of people on boards who are GONNA do somat and train and change body bla bla, but once people can see people putting effort in then there more than willing to help 

That pic of yourself can be changed with a few month hard graft buddy. How many times per week do you train? Stick to compound movements for time being and just concentrate on overall size. I didnt really bother with isolation excercises (still dont really) and once i get the size i want then i will prob concentrate on certain areas. Just eat eat eat and then when u cant eat no more eat again :lol: Im not gonna say eat this and that coz tbh lookin at size of you i reckon you just need to eat as much as possible. Try eat every 3 hours and get protein in there aswell. I have 3 shakes per day and mayb 4 or 5 small meals when im on track that is :whistling:

Anyway thanks for dropping in any questions just ask, and im sure that you will get were u wanna be in no time at all.

As for the stuff u asked about i have no idea, i tried loads of different types of protein shakes and stuff. You want a meal replacement type (not sure if that is) and i use pro mass from cnp. Iv tried loads and have found pro mass tastes best and is best value for money in my eyes. I get a 4.5kilo tub for £43 online.

All the best



Jem said:


> Yeah it tastes like sh!t
> 
> K - why is she coming to the flat to watch you hun ? cannot be much fun for her ? You need to have a word  that's just strange
> 
> So back into the training then :beer: Are you EVER going to eat clean ?
> 
> How's the pups - still gonna have a few for crimbo now aren't you ? ...maybe in Feb I can have one
> 
> x


errrrr well to be fair she came last time and when i wrote that I was in a bit of a bitchy mood :lol: She just dont trust me jem and dont seem to be a great deal i can do about it. I mean a few dodgy txs (to same person) and im a cerial cheating fukc :cursing: And its not a flat :cursing: its a room in a house :lol:

And yea training is back on, i already feel like im starting to shape up a bit. Im gonna dedicate 10 to 12 weeks really making a go of things. And as for eating clean the answer is NO :lol: I just dont want to. I will if i feel i need to because im getting fat, but the day i see myself get fat is the day ill eat clean :laugh:

I will clean it up a bit tho. I like eating what i want when i want and the fact is jem i want to add size and for me that means eating as much as i can when i can of whatever i can  My metabolism is as fast as a fat man fallin down stairs. Im hoping to be having say 3 shakes per day plus 4 meals plus snacks. But at minute im having 2 decent meals 3 shakes and snacks. I love Mc donalds and have no visions of wearing gay trunks and rubbin gay tan into meself :whistling: Sooooo leafy is gonna prove along with JW that you can get big on sh1te food along with shakes :tongue:

And about pups well yea its looking like we are gonna have few left. Someone just bought one tho bout hour ago. Paid for pup but cant pick it up till 27th :cursing: Im not too bothered coz its looking like im gonna hav 3 pups left over christmas. Most have gone now. No bitches left now just boys. Think i have 4 boys left now thats it. My mam has said she would consider having one still after telling me she didnt want one. I got someone coming on monday to buy a boy so that will leave 3. They could be gone but no matter what iv got the one i was on about over xmas. Ive been puttin the money into a safe so i can build it up and have it all in one go coz was sick of spending it bit by bit.

Thanks for droppin bye jem


----------



## Gym*Newbie

leafman said:


> Did you really read it all ? :lol: Thanks mate this journal has been a major factor in my training for motivation. If your serious then get a journal started (not sure if u already hav) and keep at it everyday,even if no one is saying anything on it just keep at it and people will see ur serious and help out. You get loads of people on boards who are GONNA do somat and train and change body bla bla, but once people can see people putting effort in then there more than willing to help
> 
> That pic of yourself can be changed with a few month hard graft buddy. How many times per week do you train? Stick to compound movements for time being and just concentrate on overall size. I didnt really bother with isolation excercises (still dont really) and once i get the size i want then i will prob concentrate on certain areas. Just eat eat eat and then when u cant eat no more eat again :lol: Im not gonna say eat this and that coz tbh lookin at size of you i reckon you just need to eat as much as possible. Try eat every 3 hours and get protein in there aswell. I have 3 shakes per day and mayb 4 or 5 small meals when im on track that is :whistling:
> 
> Anyway thanks for dropping in any questions just ask, and im sure that you will get were u wanna be in no time at all.
> 
> As for the stuff u asked about i have no idea, i tried loads of different types of protein shakes and stuff. You want a meal replacement type (not sure if that is) and i use pro mass from cnp. Iv tried loads and have found pro mass tastes best and is best value for money in my eyes. I get a 4.5kilo tub for £43 online.
> 
> All the best


Wow cheers mate i didnt expect a full artical like that, goin to get ajournal up now , just got back from doing a full body workout tho im drained lol


----------



## TH0R

leafman said:


> Im gonna dedicate 10 to 12 weeks really making a go of things.


Hmm, try 10 to 12 years Leafy:whistling:

I'd have a dog but the cat's fecking mad and would constantly attack it, how

much are you selling them at Leafy?


----------



## leafman

Gym*Newbie said:


> Wow cheers mate i didnt expect a full artical like that, goin to get ajournal up now , just got back from doing a full body workout tho im drained lol


Article :lol: If you have any questions or anything mate ill take time to answer as honestly as possible and sometimes i ramble a bit lol. You have taken time to post in here so ill always answer bud. When i started right at beggining thats what i did full body workouts. Now i just stick to 3 days per week tue,thu, and legs over weekend but tbh aint worth noting at minute.

However i have just bought a smith machine off my brother so after christmas my dad is gonna get works van and bring it down for me  Least i can start squating again and doing some diff things.

I will check to see if u start journal mate and will subscribe to see how u get on :thumbup1: Like to see how the skin dogs get on like me


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> Hmm, try 10 to 12 years Leafy:whistling:
> 
> I'd have a dog but the cat's fecking mad and would constantly attack it, how
> 
> much are you selling them at Leafy?


Haha i just meant im gonna spend 10 to 12 week puttin a bit more effort in and with dose a bit higher. I wont go on a high high dose yet as diet just aint up to it, and i do realise diet really is key. At min im just running 350 trentest per week along with 50mg of oxy per day for first 4 to 6 week depending how i feel. Im gonna run some tren ace soon aswell just 75mg night before training for few weeks to see if i see benefits. If i do ill get some more and continue with it till end of course.

While im at it ill mention supps im using aswell on daily basis...

glutamine.. morning, mid day and night

super one multi vits... time realeased one every morning

zinc... one every morning

vit c... morning, mid day and night

codliver oil caps.... one per morning

fish oils.... as many as i can usually about 6 to 8 per day (depends how rich i feel at time of takin them :lol: )

Ohh and i take the oxys 5 days per week and not on weekends and i take tamoxifin 10mg everyday.

errrr and thats it I have pro mass with full fat milk 3 times per day and ive started having pro fuel after training. Think its cnp or somat our kid giv me a big tub of it. Hmm might look it up now anyway. And i think thats it. My meals are normal meals at minute and i always want to eat stuff like fish fingers and chips and beans :lol: I dont get fat so why not lol. I have decided to do wot i used to do. Ill have a home cooked meal every tea time for that meal. Then others ill try keep to somat that aint full of too much fat and stuff. Gonna go buy my 5 kilo of chicken for 23 quid anyway tomoz


----------



## leafman

Forgot to mention tel aswell, all pups have been sold  There is one left a boy but iv got a load of people wanting him :lol: Was starting to panick i wouldnt sell them then i sold 4 in one day lol. I sold them for £350 each and took £50 deposits. I have a few being picked up xmas eve but have got one till the 27th. Im just puttin all money in a safe to get it all together coz i just waste it when i get it in bits and bats. I need a new floor in kitchen and carpet for front room, then gonna part ex the people carryier we have (fooking bus thing). Ive also bought a smith machine like i mentioned in previous post.

Anyway i really cant wait to train tomoz gonna do back and then do chest and shoulders thursday.

Time to go buy a christmas tree and some decorations :lol: i hate christmas


----------



## leafman

So just heading into my second week at min of trying to get back in the swing of things (not weeman style :lol: ) and thought i would take a pic of myself totally cold now (yesterday) and in same place as my avvy, so i can compare to how i was at best before i started slacking lol.

Sooo my avvy is the heaviest i got to before things went tits up and this is me now....



I was bang on 11 stone in avvy and now im still 11 stone, but i seem to think i look better in avy. It could just be the picture tho. Anyway the above pic is were i am now and ill take pics in another 3 weeks to see were i am at


----------



## leafman

Hahaha sorry couldnt help meself helps motivation :lol: The old me all 8 stone 4 pounds of pure british skin dog :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Good on ya buddy, keep motivating yourself.... good news on the pups btw!


----------



## leafman

My motivation is major weakness mate. I can get motivated tho and once i get going i can be pretty determined. Just gettin back into things now 

And yea im glad about pups too. I was starting to think i was gonna end up with pups left come xmas but it went nutts all of a sudden and tbh i could seel more if i had them. I still have one boy but someone coming to see him tomoz. My mam is keeping the littlest girl the runt of litter as i offered them a dog for some money i owed them. I would have been happy to give them a dog for free like but were all square now. Im keeping her till boxing day for my mam and dad but im really glad one of pups is staying in family 

Thanks for droppin in mate any advice or comments welcome on anything


----------



## jabba

Hi leafy

Come on buddy keep it up dont lose motivation now your doing well iam just starting my 3rd week in to my cycle was jab night tonight done it all is good, u must stay focused and train hard eat loads and eat well keep it up fella i will check in in a couple of days.....


----------



## leafman

jabba said:


> Hi leafy
> 
> Come on buddy keep it up dont lose motivation now your doing well iam just starting my 3rd week in to my cycle was jab night tonight done it all is good, u must stay focused and train hard eat loads and eat well keep it up fella i will check in in a couple of days.....


Thanks for droppin in mate and i hate jab days :lol: I mean it dont hurt or anything and its always fine so far but just dislike sticking fukcin needles in my legs lol. Hope ur cycle goes well mate aswell, i realise what your saying about eating loads and believe me i am trying, its just i seem to get better at stomaching food the more i get going. Prob take 4 week before i can eat like i used to.

Thanks for kind words :thumbup1:

A question to anyone who may kno... If i want to take tren ace 3 times per week before training when would be best time to take it? I mean would i be best off taking it night before training days or on morning of training days even tho i train morning ish. ??

I kno i could post it in steroid section but i dont like doing that coz it seems to attract people either wanting to preach or ask questions that has nothing to do with question. No worries i suppose anyway, can always send a pm if needs b. 

Cant wait to train back tomoz aswell gonna av quick look back to see what i got on deads last time.


----------



## leafman

diet for today..

10.00

pint of pro mass with full fat milk and 3 toast with butter. added glutamine in with shake and took multi vit,codliver oil,zinc,fishoilsx4,vit c,oxy 50mg,tamoxifin 10mg.

12.30

tin of tuna with noodles and then a cheese savoury and bacon sandwich in big roll thing white bread. Had a milk shake aswell with this just them ones from shop yazhoo or somat lol.

14.30

pint of pro mass with full fat milk with a fruit corner yogurt.

17.00

ok i had a mc donalds big mac meal large with choc milkshake but i was christmas shopping :whistling: plus im bulking anyways why not :lol:

19.30

another yazoo milkshake with spagetti on toast x 3 and fruit corner yogurt. took my glutamine in milk shake i had and had more vit c and 2 more fish oils. I would normally have the vit c and glutamine with the meal before this but was out.

21.00

chicken curry and pint of milk.

its now 22.30 and im gonna go have a pint of pro mass with full fat milk again. Ill add more glutamine in with this aswell and have more vitc and few more fish oils. Thats prob it. Saying that im hungry ish so im gonna go have look in fridge.

Surly eating normal food like this is ook when im just trying to bulk. The problem i have is i cant bulk lol. I just seem to grow slowly but in right places at minute.

jem surly its a start of a diet hahaha.. i aint eating bland i just refuse and would rather beat my head off a wall lol


----------



## Graham Mc

You absolute BEEF lol great progress mate good job! took me FOOKING ages to read the whole of this its a massive inspiration to me to keep things going training hard and eating properly. Might create a journal after crimbo so i can keep track of things also


----------



## leafman

Graham Mc said:


> You absolute BEEF lol great progress mate good job! took me FOOKING ages to read the whole of this its a massive inspiration to me to keep things going training hard and eating properly. Might create a journal after crimbo so i can keep track of things also


Haha, thanks for reading journal mate, right at start in febuary i felt like a right doyle posting that pic of meself but was worth it just for fact i can see the changes made. Im glad it is a inspiration mate dont think iv ever been one of them :lol: and if ur serious about it mate a journal is good way of keeping track of things. Everyone has to start somewere :thumbup1:

Right trained already for today done ..

chest shoulders tris

working sets....

Flat bench 6 working sets..

50kx6

60kx4

70kx2

75kx1 not a pb but heaviest i been for ages

70kx1

60kx6

went a diff way round my bench press started off by not doin to many reps on first couple of sets. The second set at 60k i could have done more reps but saved myself coz i wanted to get 75k. I want 80k again for one next time and equall pb. Really wanna try improving bench.

close grip bench press

6 working sets (im rubbish at close grip)

40kx8

40kx8

50kx7

60kx4

60kx3

50kx4

was just sh1t im weak on them and that was hard for me. Im sure its tris that let me down with chest.

seated shoulder press (dbs)

3 sets

20ksx10

20ksx10

20ksx10

standing shoulder press

3 sets

20ksx10

20ksx8

20ksx8

Finished with 3 sets of seated lateral raise things with a metal 10k weight up to eye level. Done each set to failior with was lot of reps but killed when finished.

Thats it. Still not put decorations up so have to do that today. Think thats it for now anyways.


----------



## TH0R

Why not try the 5/3/1 method, seems to be working for a few on here, loads of posts with

info on it mate.


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> Why not try the 5/3/1 method, seems to be working for a few on here, loads of posts with
> 
> info on it mate.


I never find nothing on this place :lol: Ill have a look about now :thumbup1: Cheers Tel.


----------



## TH0R

leafman said:


> I never find nothing on this place :lol: Ill have a look about now :thumbup1: Cheers Tel.


That big gay powerlifter Big is knowledgable on it, or there's an ebook you can

buy from a site somewhere. Big always says you have to do it naked and take pics and

pm them to him, preferably oiled up and with a male friend, but thats just his way:lol:

Its primarily for gaining strength and won't give you the tanned muscular God

like look that us bodybuilders are after but it will give you a better 1RM on bench

which you seem to be craving at the moment:rolleyes:


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> That big gay powerlifter Big is knowledgable on it, or there's an ebook you can
> 
> buy from a site somewhere. Big always says you have to do it naked and take pics and
> 
> pm them to him, preferably oiled up and with a male friend, but thats just his way:lol:
> 
> Its primarily for gaining strength and won't give you the tanned muscular God
> 
> like look that us bodybuilders are after but it will give you a better 1RM on bench
> 
> which you seem to be craving at the moment:rolleyes:


 :lol: What if i want to send oiled up pictures of myself :laugh:

Hmm ill look into it, cant it be explained as if im a three year old by you? 

I struggle to understanding some stuff mate :lol: And yea i want to get my 1rm up  Only coz its a girlys 1rm no offence girlys :whistling: I know most girls 1rm is higher :laugh:

So is it just 3 sets 5 3 1? lol would that not be a simple way of explaining it. Prob not :lol:

Thanks tel gonna go have a look now


----------



## TH0R

Have a look through this thread

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strength-power/80550-strength-begginer.html

Just give me a ring when you want your a55 wiping:whistling:


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> Have a look through this thread
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strength-power/80550-strength-begginer.html
> 
> Just give me a ring when you want your a55 wiping:whistling:


Cheers mate and ill hold you to that :thumbup1: Will be after new year now like. Would still rather do back :lol: My chest aint to bad, back needs more work to catch up :whistling: Ok im just blaggin coz i am sh1t on bench press. :laugh:

As for the system thing 531 im gonna leave it for now. Too complicated for me and not got time to think about things and add up and stuff :lol: Gonna stick to my push pull leg day even tho im lacking on the leg day at minute. Cant wait to get my smith machine just to start squating again. At min all i can do for legs is leg extensions and i do err are they hack squats? not sure you hold bar behind legs on floor and squat. After new year ill have more time and ill start getting to the gym again and not train at home. Im just building up equipment tho just incase i have to train at home.

Right off to eat my jacket spuds, southern fried chicken and beans with cheese.  This is the life eh


----------



## leafman

Trained back, didnt have loads of time but didnt want to not do anything so made the effort and done ...

working sets..

deadlifts..

6 sets

80x5

90x5

100x3

120x2

125x1

130x1 equelled pb i think. could b 135 cant b bothered checking lol.

bent over rows

6 sets

40kx10

50kx8

50kx8

60kx5

65kx5

40k till failior wernt many tbh lol

Done a couple of sets of bicep curls with 15s i think it was not hundred percent sure tbh. Just had 2 sets till i got good pump in arms and then that was it. Ive been to kfc and eaten well along with a pint of pro mass affter training and ill be eating a nice tea soon of spagetti bol 

Gonna go try do some legs tomoz if possible and mayb a bit more arms and shoulders if i cant get much done on legs. Cant wait till after new year to get back to a proper gym :thumbup1:


----------



## Joshua

Nice one for getting in there mate.

Spag bol sounds awesome mate. Can't beat it.

All the best buddy,

J


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> Nice one for getting in there mate.
> 
> Spag bol sounds awesome mate. Can't beat it.
> 
> All the best buddy,
> 
> J


thanks for droppin by buddy :thumbup1:

Went to try do bit of training friday, was meant to try do bit of legs (as was leg day) and mayb a overall pump but didnt happen :lol: When arrived there was a pretty lady about in the house (or room) i train in, and i wernt gettin me legs out so done 3 sets on bench then was about to do some shoulder presses but realised my pal had not put my dumbells back so job was fooked. Plus i was distracted with conversation from a freind who turned up thinking he could beat me at chess :lol: Silly boy.

Sooo all aint to bad as there aint a great deal i can do for legs at min till i get my smith machine after christmas. Ill be back at a gym proper come spring anyways just dont have time at min and im killing 2 birds with one stone training were i am at min. Ive alsso decided that as long as i keep up with the training and sortt my diet out after christmas im gonna up dose and do a proper course on higer dose test. Bit of a pusssy blast im on at min but as iv said cant really justify any more at min.

Anyway thats it for now, ohh took my lil girl to that build the bear factory as it was her birthday yesterday and spent 86 quid on a teddy bear :lol: I wernt happy like and she is gettin even more outfits for christmas. Id already got her allsorts aswell thinking ohh a teddy bear wont cost much :cursing: Robbing bastards  Least the bear has a mp3 player and high heel shoes :lol: ohh and a guitar and about 5 outfits to wear. Kids are spoilt i should have gone to car booty and got her a 50 pence one from second hand section :lol: Right off to eat my strict diet wich is a carvery today for dinner followed by biggest choc cake i can find


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> thanks for droppin by buddy :thumbup1:
> 
> Went to try do bit of training friday, was meant to try do bit of legs (as was leg day) and mayb a overall pump but didnt happen :lol: When arrived *there was a pretty lady* about in the house (or room) i train in, *and i wernt gettin me legs out*
> 
> :ban: *you dont need to get your feckin legs oot K - & they will never get any better if you dont feckin train them ....if you were training legs she would have thought better of you.... *
> 
> *[well I would, whereas if you were doing bench in tracky bottoms, I would look at your legs purposely to see if you were a bicep boy* :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: ]
> 
> so done 3 sets on bench then was about to do some shoulder presses but realised my pal had not put my dumbells back so job was fooked. Plus i *was distracted with conversation from a freind who turned up thinking he could beat me at chess* :lol: Silly boy.
> 
> *Chess * :confused1: *- are you sure you went to a gym at all *
> 
> Sooo all aint to bad as there aint a great deal i can do for legs at min till i get my smith machine after christmas. Ill be back at a gym proper come spring anyways just dont have time at min and im killing 2 birds with one stone training were i am at min. Ive alsso decided that as long as i keep up with the training and sortt my diet out after christmas im gonna up dose and do a proper course on higer dose test. Bit of a pusssy blast im on at min but as iv said cant really justify any more at min.
> 
> *Excuses, excuses *
> 
> Anyway thats it for now, ohh took my lil girl to that build the bear factory as it was her birthday yesterday and spent 86 quid on a teddy bear :lol: I wernt happy like and she is gettin even more outfits for christmas. Id already got her allsorts aswell thinking ohh a teddy bear wont cost much :cursing: Robbing bastards  Least the bear has a mp3 player and high heel shoes :lol: ohh and a guitar and about 5 outfits to wear. Kids are spoilt i should have gone to car booty and got her a 50 pence one from second hand section :lol: Right off to eat my strict diet wich is a carvery today for dinner followed by biggest choc cake i can find


*I love the Bear factory - my daughter got ones years ago and she called it Honey Miaow - the cat goes everywhere even now she's 8. *

*It is trips like this the kids remember K - guarantee she loves you for it - when she is older she will remember that day so look upon the handing over of ridiculous amounts of money fondly babes xxx*


----------



## PHHead

Just seen your latest pic, looking good, seeing some good mass on your chest and shoulders there mate!

Noticed your still monging it on the diet a bit lol, wouldn't lecture anyone about diet as I'm like you most of the times TBH but when I go on cycle I always drastically change my diet and it really does make a difference mate!

I find it really hard to eat like a BB all the time as I have never had a big appetite but if you do it on cycle you see the returns very quickly in your gains and it really motivates you mate, you should give it a try.


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> *I love the Bear factory - my daughter got ones years ago and she called it Honey Miaow - the cat goes everywhere even now she's 8. *
> 
> *It is trips like this the kids remember K - guarantee she loves you for it - when she is older she will remember that day so look upon the handing over of ridiculous amounts of money fondly babes xxx*


lmfao if it had been you jem id have been stood there in me boxy shorts :lol: I do train legs but its just hard to explain, i train at my other place i used to stay and when i got there is was busy to say the least and i just didnt feel right training while people were there, they would prob think ohh look he is training just for sake of it :lol: See i worry about what others think too much :tongue:

Tbh my legs are not too bad and i dont know why well in proportion to my body. Im gonna really start hammering them once i can squat again. I dont have time to get to decent gym at min so making do. I feel deadlifts iin my legs tbh and also do sldl s and hack squats for minute. (think its hack squats lol)

As for the day out with lil one i dont begrudge it i was just bit suprised by stupid amount of things you can bye for a cuddly bear :lol: Iv spent hundreds and thats not including xmas, just my luck her birthday is 19th of dec. Thanks for droppin by hun 



PHHead said:


> Just seen your latest pic, looking good, seeing some good mass on your chest and shoulders there mate!
> 
> Noticed your still monging it on the diet a bit lol, wouldn't lecture anyone about diet as I'm like you most of the times TBH but when I go on cycle I always drastically change my diet and it really does make a difference mate!
> 
> I find it really hard to eat like a BB all the time as I have never had a big appetite but if you do it on cycle you see the returns very quickly in your gains and it really motivates you mate, you should give it a try.


Yep diet is sh1te buddy. And thats me trying to make it better :lol: I still get over 3000 cals perday in along with 2 cnp pro mass shakes and i take my glutamine and supps and stuff and always make sure im eating spuds and tuna chicken beef out really i feel like lol.

I try eat somat every 3 hours ish but i do eat pretty much what i want. If i was to go onto a higher dose id defo look at fixing my diet up but im not eating bland just dont want to. I have no motivation to be stud on stage just want a decent size to me.

Thanks for dropping by mate suppose we will find out what can be done with a sh1t diet eh :laugh:


----------



## leafman

PHHead said:


> Just seen your latest pic, looking good, seeing some good mass on your chest and shoulders there mate!
> 
> Noticed your still monging it on the diet a bit lol, wouldn't lecture anyone about diet as I'm like you most of the times TBH but when I go on cycle I always drastically change my diet and it really does make a difference mate!
> 
> I find it really hard to eat like a BB all the time as I have never had a big appetite but if you do it on cycle you see the returns very quickly in your gains and it really motivates you mate, you should give it a try.


After last few days have real;ised there is no point i me having any type of blast at min so gonna have a 250mg jab of test e and then a week into the new year im gonna do a proper blast. Im gonna concentrate on diet and giv 12 weeks to a proper blas of decent doses. Test and tren with oxys and mayb dbol. Iv been doing a lot of thinking latly and have decided that for me to get past were i am at minute im gonna have to get me sh1t together and try get diet bit better.

Plus means i can just enjoy christmas with family, as im struggling to get to train been snowed in today :cursing: anyway did train

done over all workout...

workin sets..

flat bench 5 sets..

40x10

50x6

60x5

70x2

80x1 ish :lol: didnt come all way down bottled it a bit and no one spotting think its there tho.

60x8

standing shoulder press 5 sets dbs

20sx15

20sx13

20sx10

20sx10

20sx8

deadlists (not too heavy)

4 sets

60kx10

70kx8

80kx5

90kx5

100kx3

not what i can do but was planning overall workout and wernt feelin strong.

bent over rows

3 sets

40k10

50k10

60kx10 wer not best this set felt as if was err cheatin a bit lol was done in by now lol

then done leg extensions

3 sets

40k till failior

50k till failior

60k till failior

was weird my leg extension thing dont like taking my metal plates gotta balance it right cant wait for new equipment after xmas :whistling:

then done hack squats i think they are not heavy again

4 sets

50kx10

60kx5

60kx5

70kx4

have major prob doing these balance aint there and it feels im draggin my arms up across my **** fooking cant wait to squat proper again think form is balls on these tbh.

then i finished with 3 sets of sldls.

60kx10

70kx10

80kx8

was long hard session for me but i was proper pumped to bits after was sweating like a wrong un tho. Thats it now for me till day after boxing day and that will prob be same again and just do things like this till i start my blast a week into jan. Im gonna stick to a certain routine for the 12 weeks course and put a good bit of effort and ground work into it.

Happy christmas to everyone who may come across this and all the best


----------



## Jem

Merry Christmas to you all chick

xxxx


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Merry Christmas to you all chick
> 
> xxxx


Same to you  Just got a iphone ansd have no idea how to use it. I cant even get fukcing sim card into the thing grrr looks good tho :lol:

On way to boro now cant wait for dinner, and soon christmas will be a distant memory


----------



## hilly

have a good day pal.


----------



## leafman

hilly said:


> have a good day pal.


Thanks mate had decent day,was good to see family and stuff. Took me all day to work out were to put sim card in my iphone :cursing:

I really am struggling with it managed to get it goin at least but downloaded everysong from my laptop and god knows from were else onto it lol. Iv got sh1t iv not even heard of :confused1: Im gettin there tho.

Training is errrr nowt my head is up my ar2e at min so things on hold till after new year. But defo gonna do a good blast for 12 week very soon. And im gonna get diet sorted first and training routine. Gonna stick to push, pull leg days tho.

So thats it off to drown me sorrows and see if this phone makes any sense yet :lol:

Oh didnt go out once over christmas had couple of drinks last night and i think iv caught some sort of cold coz i feel like sh1t.


----------



## Jem

Aye you've gone and caught the bug as well K - I've got it, zar had some exotic hallucinating variety and everyone I know has got some form of it !

Hope you dont end up bed ridden with it hun ...

Was thinking about getting an iphone myself but they annoy me - trying to work out all the new technology is like a busman's holiday for me as part of my work is demo-ing ICT equipment...

I avoid it at all costs at home ...may take the plunge though

Thinking of upgrading the car ...and the boobs fpmsl - have to seriously think on these 2 though.

Take care K

E xx


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Aye you've gone and caught the bug as well K - I've got it, zar had some exotic hallucinating variety and everyone I know has got some form of it !
> 
> Hope you dont end up bed ridden with it hun ...
> 
> Was thinking about getting an iphone myself but they annoy me - trying to work out all the new technology is like a busman's holiday for me as part of my work is demo-ing ICT equipment...
> 
> I avoid it at all costs at home ...may take the plunge though
> 
> Thinking of upgrading the car ...and the boobs fpmsl - have to seriously think on these 2 though.
> 
> Take care K
> 
> E xx


Last two days think iv had some sort of cold or somat but feeling better today. Feels like iv been threw a lifeline for the new year so im in a much better place at minute :whistling:

Iphone is err well it works but im not big fan prob wont use hardly any of things it does. The ipod thing for music is good tho will b good for gym. Id defo get car upgraded or spend money on somat else tbh. In fact get your t1ts done then pm me some pics and ill tell u if they were worth it over the iphone :thumbup1: 

Anyway done nothing last night went to bed about half 12, 1 oclock.Then was up with kids this morning, feeding my fat lil boy now if he would stop eating his bib lol. He keeps going bright red im thinking he is sh1ttin his pants so time for mummy to get up soon :lol: Im being kind and letting her stay in bed. Im planning my course. Gonna start goin to the gym i used to go to and if the bouncer who i had trouble with over eye and jaw crackage in town is there and starts im gonna bounce a 20k weight off back of his head. Dont see why i should move gyms when he is stranger over this way anyway and only seen him once or twice. People might think ahh u just dernt go coz dont wanna get done in or somat but thats far from truth. The truth is i dont wanna go back to jail for killing the [email protected] Anyway rant over and old gym being resumed on monday 

Really looking forward to the new year. For last 3 month well 4 month ive split with my girlfreind ,moved out of family home away from kids, lived on my own when never done it in whole life and im 28 :whistling: in a one roomed freezin sh1t whole, fell for some random blonde :lol: then went back to familyy and girlfreind, found out random blonde could be up duff thought she was pregnant all xmas and have just found out she aint other day:whistling:

God i hope my lass dont read this :lol: And as for the person who i know will read it what can i say errrrrr...... we are still mates at least :whistling:

I feel like iv been stupid latly and lost it big time for a while. Ive went like that before and know were it leads so now im going to put everything i have into making my family happy and work and i can get back to training and getting bigger 

So doing nothing till monday now ufc tomoz night 108 cant wait happy new year people and all the best


----------



## leafman

Really easy to get pictures off iphone onto laptop just gonna see what size it is now this might be massive lol if its ok its my lil fat man at chritmas ..



did it work lol


----------



## leafman

Bit of a small pic but as i cant resize in future photos will mainly be this size :lol:


----------



## leafman

Totally none training related but just messin with new phone took couple of pics of my flamed legged taranchula (fukc knows if thats spelt right lol)

oh and another my lil lad







i think im gonna need to figure a way to resize pics so bigger for when training ones are done again. I still aint got a clue sometimes with laptops and stuff :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

*Yo!!!*

*
*

*
Happy New Year!!!!*

*
*

*
* :rockon: *:rockon:* :rockon: * :rockon:* :rockon: *:rockon: * :rockon: *:rockon:* :rockon:

*
*


----------



## clairey.h

leafman said:


> i think im gonna need to figure a way to resize pics so bigger for when training ones are done again. I still aint got a clue sometimes with laptops and stuff :lol:


LOL you click on them and they show up bigger :lol: :lol: :lol: even I know that :tongue: nice spidey pics........thanks for the heads up btw am looking forward to it :thumb:

happy new year to you and your family......and the doggies :thumbup1:

oh did have a question...when your b1atch breeds do you keep her seperated from the male at any point, like when the pups were born....me dad wanted to know...thanking you


----------



## Joshua

Good to see you still live and kicking after the new year K, even if you have got a bug. Are you sure it is a bug and not a hangover / overdoing it on the gardening? 

All the best,

J


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> Good to see you still live and kicking after the new year K, even if you have got a bug. Are you sure it is a bug and not a hangover / overdoing it on the gardening?
> 
> All the best,
> 
> J


S'not a bug Josh it's a Tarantula :cursing: - for goodness sake, do I have to tell everyone how it is .... :lol:

One question before I go back and read K -----why ffs :confused1: ? why have a spidey ? do you feed it pinkies ?

Nice pics of Joe - looks just like his dad - at least that's what his dad told me :whistling: :lol:

Seriously though, no mistaking who he belongs to is there?:laugh:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Last two days think iv had some sort of cold or somat but feeling better today. Feels like iv been threw a lifeline for the new year so im in a much better place at minute :whistling:
> 
> Iphone is err well it works but im not big fan prob wont use hardly any of things it does. The ipod thing for music is good tho will b good for gym. Id defo get car upgraded or spend money on somat else tbh. In fact get your t1ts done then pm me some pics and ill tell u if they were worth it over the iphone :thumbup1:
> 
> Anyway done nothing last night went to bed about half 12, 1 oclock.Then was up with kids this morning, feeding my fat lil boy now if he would stop eating his bib lol. He keeps going bright red im thinking he is sh1ttin his pants so time for mummy to get up soon :lol: Im being kind and letting her stay in bed. Im planning my course. Gonna start goin to the gym i used to go to and if the bouncer who i had trouble with over eye and jaw crackage in town is there and starts im gonna bounce a 20k weight off back of his head. Dont see why i should move gyms when he is stranger over this way anyway and only seen him once or twice. People might think ahh u just dernt go coz dont wanna get done in or somat but thats far from truth. The truth is i dont wanna go back to jail for killing the [email protected] Anyway rant over and old gym being resumed on monday
> 
> Really looking forward to the new year. For last 3 month well 4 month ive split with my girlfreind ,moved out of family home away from kids, lived on my own when never done it in whole life and im 28 :whistling: in a one roomed freezin sh1t whole, fell for some random blonde :lol: then went back to familyy and girlfreind, found out random blonde could be up duff thought she was pregnant all xmas and have just found out she aint other day:whistling:
> 
> God i hope my lass dont read this :lol: And as for the person who i know will read it what can i say errrrrr...... we are still mates at least :whistling:
> 
> I feel like iv been stupid latly and lost it big time for a while. Ive went like that before and know were it leads so now im going to put everything i have into making my family happy and work and i can get back to training and getting bigger
> 
> So doing nothing till monday now ufc tomoz night 108 cant wait happy new year people and all the best


Haha fpmsl you catalogued it all as well :lol: You might want to delete this at some point ...or maybe not 

Anyway sort it out now K - this is the last time I'm telling you :cursing: :lol: . Use the thick geordie head on your shoulders for a change :cool2: ...go for brunette next time  [this was a joke by the feckin way..keep it in your pants]

You know what I think anyway chicken

Speak soon

E xx


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> *Yo!!!*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Happy New Year!!!!*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> * :rockon: *:rockon:* :rockon: * :rockon:* :rockon: *:rockon: * :rockon: *:rockon:* :rockon:
> 
> *
> *


And same to you 



clairey.h said:


> LOL you click on them and they show up bigger :lol: :lol: :lol: even I know that :tongue: nice spidey pics........thanks for the heads up btw am looking forward to it :thumb:
> 
> happy new year to you and your family......and the doggies :thumbup1:
> 
> oh did have a question...when your b1atch breeds do you keep her seperated from the male at any point, like when the pups were born....me dad wanted to know...thanking you


fao i nev

lmao i didnt no they go bigger :lol: And happy new year to u aswell but im sure iv said that lol.

Errr as for dogs what do you mean? what happens with us is both the dog and bitch live in the garden. When she starts havin pups (u can tell when she ready she will try diggin and try makin a nest type thing in garden normally in corners or under somat) we take her out and seperate from male and move her into the kitchen. We kept her seperate from the male till the pups were more or less weaned off the mother. She was always trying to get back to him but we just kept them seperated due to fact we needed her to feed pups. We let her go back in to see tingu (male) when pups were about 6 week old but didnt let her out proply till id built her up a bit with food and meat. They lose lot of weight when have pups and feed them especially 11. So yea seperate them while they have the pups. The dad tingu was kept away from pups just to be on safe side but he did meet them later on and was ok with them.

Hope that helps in anyway lol.


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> Good to see you still live and kicking after the new year K, even if you have got a bug. Are you sure it is a bug and not a hangover / overdoing it on the gardening?
> 
> All the best,
> 
> J


lol i feel better now mate but its one thing after another at minute. I was a good boy all xmas and new year mate didnt really drink at all and spent it in.

I should have went out tho coz things have went tits up anyway :cursing: im gonna explain in next post, thanks for droppin by mate and happy new year


----------



## TH0R

Leafy, ffs, shut up and train:cursing:

Do you remember me telling you months ago, whatever happens you must always

keep training or it becomes easy to miss and become a part time trainer.

Unless you've lost limbs, are dead or have contracted a deadly disease, get back

to the gym mate:thumbup1:

It really is that easy


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Haha fpmsl you catalogued it all as well :lol: You might want to delete this at some point ...or maybe not
> 
> Anyway sort it out now K - this is the last time I'm telling you :cursing: :lol: . Use the thick geordie head on your shoulders for a change :cool2: ...go for brunette next time  [this was a joke by the feckin way..keep it in your pants]
> 
> You know what I think anyway chicken
> 
> Speak soon
> 
> E xx


Yep i dont mind spreading some of my buisness about (especially when had a few lol) 

Hun i normally go for dark haired girls but dont have a type, i am a sucker for a pretty girl wot can i say its a major weakness :lol:

Will be intouch soon anyway things have gone tits up already, and im currently sitting in my freezing one room in the shared house i used to live in. Iv not actually split from kathryn but have been given a week to decide what i want since errr well since she found a message just saying happy new year to the lass she dont like. Sooooo iv been kicked out for a week to make some choices. Im at a loss tbh i have no idea what to do so much back ground sh1t to take into account and kids and just everything.

I got till friday to decide if i wanna stay or if i wanna leave for good. This room is fukcing freezin :lol: not sure how the lads live here no gas or anything but then i begrudge puttin it on coz im paying for them to be warm :lol:

Jem we will speak soon :lol: x


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> Leafy, ffs, shut up and train:cursing:
> 
> Do you remember me telling you months ago, whatever happens you must always
> 
> keep training or it becomes easy to miss and become a part time trainer.
> 
> Unless you've lost limbs, are dead or have contracted a deadly disease, get back
> 
> to the gym mate:thumbup1:
> 
> It really is that easy


Totally understand u tel but sometimes life gets in the way. Believe me training will get going again just need to decide what the fukc i want lol. Im actually just gettin ready to train now :tongue:

Will update my chest and shoulder workout later when finished wont b out special tho i feel weak and feeble 

I do kno ur right tel but its hard when so much going on. Im the type of person for everything to go good and right everything needs to be in place. Thats why blast is on hold till this sh1t is sorted


----------



## TH0R

Training keeps life in order Leafy, believe me, I was once younger you know


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> im currently sitting in my freezing one room in the shared house i used to live in. Iv not actually split from kathryn but have been given a week to decide what i want since errr well since she found a message just saying happy new year to the lass she dont like. Sooooo iv been kicked out for a week to make some choices. Im at a loss tbh i have no idea what to do so much back ground sh1t to take into account and kids and just everything.
> 
> I got till friday to decide if i wanna stay or if i wanna leave for good. This room is fukcing freezin :lol: not sure how the lads live here no gas or anything but then i begrudge puttin it on coz im paying for them to be warm :lol:


Yo! 

Me an' your housemate (the normal one) were down in the basement at 6am on new years morning trying to figure out how to get the emergency button on the gas meter to work cos there were penguins running round the kitchen trying to steal our jackets for a heat :lol:

We decided southern comfort and coke was a dammed fine way to stay warm... so if its freezing I can highly recommend that method :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Will be intouch soon anyway things have gone tits up already, and im currently sitting in my freezing one room in the shared house i used to live in. Iv not actually split from kathryn but have been given a week to decide what i want since errr well since she found a message just saying happy new year to the lass she dont like. Sooooo iv been kicked out for a week to make some choices. Im at a loss tbh i have no idea what to do so much back ground sh1t to take into account and kids and just everything.
> 
> I got till friday to decide if i wanna stay or if i wanna leave for good. This room is fukcing freezin :lol: not sure how the lads live here no gas or anything but then i begrudge puttin it on coz im paying for them to be warm :lol:
> 
> Jem we will speak soon :lol: x


This is sh!t news - call when you need to K x ! :confused1:



Zara-Leoni said:


> Yo!
> 
> Me an' your housemate (the normal one) were down in the basement at 6am on new years morning trying to figure out how to get the emergency button on the gas meter to work cos there were penguins running round the kitchen trying to steal our jackets for a heat :lol:
> 
> We decided southern comfort and coke was a dammed fine way to stay warm... so if its freezing I can highly recommend that method :lol: :lol:


FPMSL penguins indeedy :lol: aye that's it - turn the lad to drink as well :lol:

Get the gas in there K - cutting your nose off to spite your face there. No good to anyone if you catch pneumonia


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yo!
> 
> Me an' your housemate (the normal one) were down in the basement at 6am on new years morning trying to figure out how to get the emergency button on the gas meter to work cos there were penguins running round the kitchen trying to steal our jackets for a heat :lol:
> 
> We decided southern comfort and coke was a dammed fine way to stay warm... so if its freezing I can highly recommend that method :lol: :lol:


the normal one lmfao wot did i tell ya :laugh: least this room has two radiators zar :tongue: and u know there is always plenty of southern comfort about in this place :lol: Its so cold its just soooo wrong, house has no insulation at all its like a iglu lmfao at spelling 

Im already havin a drink aswell :laugh: well just one to warm up of course :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> FPMSL penguins indeedy :lol: aye that's it - turn the lad to drink as well :lol:


Nowt wrong with a wee snifter now and then to warm oneself up.... :whistling: 



leafman said:


> the normal one lmfao wot did i tell ya :laugh:


I cannae mind....? What did you tell me??? pmsl!



leafman said:


> least this room has two radiators zar :tongue: and u know there is always plenty of southern comfort about in this place :lol: Its so cold its just soooo wrong, house has no insulation at all its like a iglu lmfao at spelling
> 
> Im already havin a drink aswell :laugh: well just one to warm up of course :whistling:


Aye that bloody front door is nae use AT ALL at keeping the heat in lol 

Get the SC in ya (I'm having a nice wee glass of red wine while I am still allowed before Lee cracks down on me and diet is in full swing.... last chance and all that :tongue: ) and get Big Brother on the telly. Its all good :thumb:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> This is sh!t news - call when you need to K x ! :confused1:
> 
> FPMSL penguins indeedy :lol: aye that's it - turn the lad to drink as well :lol:
> 
> Get the gas in there K - cutting your nose off to spite your face there. No good to anyone if you catch pneumonia


Ive just wrote a massive reply then lost it all grrrrr. Ill be intouch no doubt at some point hun im staying here in the artic for a week she wantged time to herself and wanted me to decide what it is i really want.

Zara was only sayin that bout southern comfort as she has seen my fire place :whistling: The fire dont work but the southern comfort lined up does 

Im havin couple now so i appoligize now for anything untoward :tongue:

You kno thats not a issue really 

yet lol


----------



## leafman

Been and trained today, was back day but done some arms aswell. Was good session and now i have finally sorted things in my head i enjoyed it.

Done..

deadlifts

working sets 5

80kx5

90kx5

110kx2

120kx1

130kx1 (close to pb but iv forgot wot it is defo more in tank if not for grip)

bent over rows

5 sets

50kx8

60kx8

70kx5

75kx4ish lol

60kx10 (killed me off)

then done some bicep curls done 3 sets, nice and strict then done 3 sets of hammer curls aswell. The weight used wernt much tho not even sure what it was. Think it was the 20k ish.

My arms felt like they were gonna pop after, was impressed by how much effort i put in suprised meself :lol: Also been told iv put more weight on today but not sure tbh i feel as skinny as ever. Will get couple of pics up in next few days. And thats it


----------



## leafman

Took my lil girl out in snow today just for walk threw woods and took a couple of pics while out bored sooooo...







Was nice to just walk and relax tbh


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Took my lil girl out in snow today just for walk threw woods and took a couple of pics while out bored sooooo...
> 
> View attachment 35375
> 
> 
> View attachment 35376
> 
> 
> View attachment 35377
> 
> 
> Was nice to just walk and relax tbh


Cool pics :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cool pics :thumbup1:


Thanks zar, taking her sledging tomoz before training  She loves the snow, ive just been to shop and its snowing loads again at the minute. Suppose your used to it up your way at this time of year.

Thanks for droppin by 

and as side note gonna post up leafys special diet later on tonight :lol: Ive been sticking to well sort of a routine :laugh: Plenty of calories and soon ill be ready to up dose as joe says and get ready for body expo :thumb:


----------



## leafman

Bored so gonna ramble my plans a bit.. i dont want to get tied down having to worry about sticking to a perfect diet and since dont want to be a bodybuilder as in shows and things i do want to add some good size on..

However i do want some type or routine and to make sure im gettin enougth protein once my blast starts. Im gonna add another protein drink to my diet along with glutamine when blast starts (stopped takin it at min as feels like would be a waste). My blast tbf is gonna be more like a cycle coz im gonna blast for ten week.

Its gonna be 300mg test e per week, along with 300mg of trentest per week for ten week. Gonna kick start with oxys for first 4 week mayb even finish on dbol for last 2 week. Simple, and this will be starting as from next monday wich is 18th i think. Training will be simple 3 times per week concentrating on compound lifts, push day,pull day and leg day.

Ive got body expo coming up this year so need to make some improvements :lol: hmmmm need to find a few stone from some were lol.

Now im off to eat some more crap food :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Ha so I'll be seeing you in May then K ...

What's going on at home ? are you back ? x


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Ha so I'll be seeing you in May then K ...
> 
> What's going on at home ? are you back ? x


Is that when it is may? yea ill be there and yea im back at home now. What can i say lol, am i here for right reasons who knows but im here anyways and while i am im gonna make most of it  We both know that this is last time we will even try make it work, cant keep wasteing time forever. Im just gonna concentrate on getting back into gym and now i kno body expo is on again gives me a bit of incentive to put bit more effort in 

Cant have joe taking **** now :whistling: Naa seriously tho i just feel like if i put some effort in like serious effort like before ill start making changes again. Ive been stuck at weight im at now for ages, need to push on past it now.

Anyway will be good to see u at expo u can buy me a drink along with joe, im gonna hold everyone to it then i wont have to pay :lol: And its a southern with coke double :lol: Tell u what ill bring kids and u can look after them aswell while ur at it  Right im off to sleep. oh and heather hello u x


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Is that when it is may? yea ill be there and yea im back at home now. What can i say lol, am i here for right reasons who knows but im here anyways and while i am im gonna make most of it  We both know that this is last time we will even try make it work, cant keep wasteing time forever. Im just gonna concentrate on getting back into gym and now i kno body expo is on again gives me a bit of incentive to put bit more effort in
> 
> Cant have joe taking **** now :whistling: Naa seriously tho i just feel like if i put some effort in like serious effort like before ill start making changes again. Ive been stuck at weight im at now for ages, need to push on past it now.
> 
> Anyway will be good to see u at expo u can buy me a drink along with joe, im gonna hold everyone to it then i wont have to pay :lol: And its a southern with coke double :lol: Tell u what ill bring kids and u can look after them aswell while ur at it  Right im off to sleep. oh and heather hello u x


 :cool2: babysitting moi  :sneaky2: :nono:

:cool2: alcohol :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Trained done chest shoulders tris,

flat bench

5 working sets

60kx5

70kx3

85kx1 (nearly touched chest just away will next time for new pb proper)

80kx1

70kx3

Then done seated shoulder press with 20k dbs

5 sets

20sx10

20sx10

20sx10

20sx8

20s till failior was done in tbh lol

then close grip bench press

3 sets

40kx10

50kx10

60kx5 lol done in :lol:

that was it took lil one sledging got some pics got some of my dogs too....





^^^ thats tingu dad to pups









and one of me and sorry bout the ****ty look not sure i dont meean to do it lol..



t shirt i shrunk in dryier :whistling:


----------



## Joshua

> Bored so gonna ramble my plans a bit.. i dont want to get tied down having to worry about sticking to a perfect diet and since dont want to be a bodybuilder as in shows and things i do want to add some good size on..





> "A good plan, violently executed today, is better than a perfect plan next week."
> 
> George S. Patton


It's great to see that you are back on a roll K. IMHO just stick at it and things will just get better and better. Like tell said too, training helps keep your life in order.

Your dogs in one of those pics reminds me of some sort of Arctic trip, as if you are about to get the huskies ready to pull your sledge.

Tshirts NEVER shrink! You always should say that you must have put a bit of weight on.

J


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> It's great to see that you are back on a roll K. IMHO just stick at it and things will just get better and better. Like tell said too, training helps keep your life in order.
> 
> Your dogs in one of those pics reminds me of some sort of Arctic trip, as if you are about to get the huskies ready to pull your sledge.
> 
> Tshirts NEVER shrink! You always should say that you must have put a bit of weight on.
> 
> J


Yea im defo gonna startin makin some improvements, tbh ive put a couple of pounds on already but nowt to shout about. Just making sure i get my 3 pro mass shakes in per day along with 3 meals plus snacks. Tel has always been here with sound advice, think he is just trying to get me going again so he can smash me in a chest session :whistling:

Yea i kno for a fact my dogs would love to pulll a sledge. I also kno they have the power to do so, i used to watch this programme on sky called Great Artic Race, used to have sledge pulling teams and once a year they all race for cash and a big jeep thing. All or most of dogs used are mixed breeds husky cross akita and stuff. There was a team of pure huskys but wernt best as huskys are a bit too heavy they were saying. Started off with 16 dogs each and by the time they were finished some teams were down to like 8, was really good to watch followed the lot i did. They had docking stations and it went on for days. Love my dogs what can i say 

Hard to take mine out at minute as is proper dangerous for myself :lol: ice all over and big dogs pulling u along and ice dont mix 

As for t shirt, haha yea i remember now it wasnt that t shirt that shrunk it was another one just like it :whistling:

No update for today anyway i slept really late and have eaten [email protected] just sat with a pint of pro mass coz cant stomach anything at min. Cheers for droppin in josh too mate


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Hard to take mine out at minute as is proper dangerous for myself :lol: ice all over and big dogs pulling u along and ice dont mix


lmao tell me about it.... walking blue on pavements just now is NOT an option  :tongue:


----------



## jabba

Hi leafy hows things buddy howws the training going bruv hope u still putting in the effort and eating well iam nearly half way through my cycle starting to bulk up nicely now just upped all my weights by 10 kg so really goona push it now in to the second half of my cycle hope all is well mate i will lokk in again later ...............


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> lmao tell me about it.... walking blue on pavements just now is NOT an option  :tongue:


 :lol: I tried to take one of mine out and was on my ar2e before even got out of garden so brought him back in :laugh: Im thinking of taking bella for walk soon but not sure yet, i have to walk to shop anyway :cursing: Im in one of them moods were i dont want to leave the house.  ahh well gotta be done i shouldnt smoke then wouldnt be a problem :whistling:



jabba said:


> Hi leafy hows things buddy howws the training going bruv hope u still putting in the effort and eating well iam nearly half way through my cycle starting to bulk up nicely now just upped all my weights by 10 kg so really goona push it now in to the second half of my cycle hope all is well mate i will lokk in again later ...............


Things starting to pick up a bit mate, just crusiein still at min on very low dose but since makin bitt more effort iv managed to still add couple of pounds. Lifts are going up slowly, hopefully startin higer dose soon for ten week :thumbup1: Wanna try get another stone added on for summer thats not to much to ask is it :whistling: :lol:

Thanks for droppin in mate


----------



## Jem

Yo, yo how's you ? just a little fly by to my favourite little bruv. Hope all is ok, I've not had my 3am text so guessing things are calming down pmsl xx


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Yo, yo how's you ? just a little fly by to my favourite little bruv. Hope all is ok, I've not had my 3am text so guessing things are calming down pmsl xx


lmao, yea hopefully things settling down a bit for now  And thanks for dropping by looking forward to my training tomoz gonna train me skinny lil legs as much as possible. My smith machine will be getting picked up once weather is better so will be able to squat again. Zar that room will be more like a gym when im finished  Im gonna check ur journal soon not been in yet, your journal moves along very quick at times, hard for me to keep up :lol:

Thanks for droppin in hun


----------



## leafman

I just have to post up this picture i know he is my son but he is fooking perfect  ...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> lmao, yea hopefully things settling down a bit for now  And thanks for dropping by looking forward to my training tomoz gonna train me skinny lil legs as much as possible. My smith machine will be getting picked up once weather is better so will be able to squat again. Zar that room will be more like a gym when im finished  Im gonna check ur journal soon not been in yet, your journal moves along very quick at times, hard for me to keep up :lol:
> 
> Thanks for droppin in hun


lmao.... Its jst full of pics of dogs in the snow....


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> lmao.... Its jst full of pics of dogs in the snow....


Yep thats what its all about :thumb: ohh with bit of training now and then :whistling: It wernt always like this :lol:

Edited did u mean my journal or yours hahaha


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Yep thats what its all about :thumb: ohh with bit of training now and then :whistling: It wernt always like this :lol:
> 
> Edited did u mean my journal or yours hahaha


Mine but actually yours is the same :lol:


----------



## TH0R

Glad your getting back on track Leafy

Now ffs, stay there 

You training them legs I hope:whistling:


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> Glad your getting back on track Leafy
> 
> Now ffs, stay there
> 
> You training them legs I hope:whistling:


Defo staying on track mate :thumbup1: I did however sleep in till 3 oclock today so didnt get anything done but i did squeeze in bit of training as didnt wanna lose routine done back as was meant to...

only did 5 sets of deads nowt to shout about up to 130x1 done 120x3 thats all i remember proper nowt special and then done..

5 sets of bent over rows as heavy as i could (wich aint a lot lol) up to about 70k ish.

As for legs tel well errr :whistling: :lol: naaa i have been doing somat just blasting leg extensions and doing hack squats (wich feel wrong) but pickin smith machine up once weather better


----------



## leafman

Quick update,

Dont feel too well at min think im coming down with a cold or somat, but normally i get the makings of a cold then it goes so fingers crossed im not gonna end up bad as a dog.

Forced bit of training today done some chest, shoulders, tris. legs on sat morning tel :whistling: 

Done...

flat bench 6 working sets

40kx10

60kx5

70kx2

80kx1

80kx0 pmsl

75x1

40kx failior

shoulders

seated shoulder press

20sx10

20sx10

20sx10

standing shoulder press (starting from arms hanging down if that makes sense lol so was like a hammer curl motion then press)

3 sets

20sx8

20sx8

20sx6

close grip bp

3 sets

40kx10

50kx10

60k till failior wernt many tho :lol:

Job done :thumbup1:

snow was starting to melt and was planning to drive to boro for smith machine mayb tomoz or today, but woke up this morning and place is covered in snow again :cursing: Im all for a bit of snow but taking the p1ss now.

errrrrrr thats it i think diet is rubbish but its ok im not worryin on it, im preparing for start of ten week blast course wotever, and im gonna really put some effort into it. Will prob be mid next week i start it, or maybe a week on monday just waiting for few things. Gonna get some photos of me on the day i start blast and then will update photos every 2 week. It will giv more motivation to get gaining quick time, been stuck at 11 stone for ages now, i weighed meself this morning and im 11 stone 1 pound. I was 10st 11 when llast weighed meself. And that really is it now


----------



## leafman

Not been feeling great over weekend sufferin with toothache again grrrrrrr so gonna have to get to dentists again asap.

Sat done bit of legs get smith machine this friday so next week can start squating again. Done...

leg extensions

4 sets

40k till faillor

50k till failior

60k till failior

65k till failior

hack squats

5 sets (hate them feel odd)

not much weight at all tbh really uncomfortable for me

60kx8

70kx5

70kx5

70kx5

80kx4

I tried to get really low down with them since weight was pretty low.

Sldls

5 sets

60kx8

70kx8

80kx5

90kx5

90kx5

That was it not much else i can do yet, but legs killling me today lol. must be lack of leg work :whistling:

Training tomoz back day :thumbup1: tues back and bi`s, thursday chest shoulders and tri`s and sat legs. Just a simple pull,push and leg day routine. Will just concentrate on compound lifts mainly.

10 Week blast starts this week aswell, gonna get photos of meself along with leg shots :lol: For first day of course, then im gonna update every 2 week ish. If any change is made :lol:

Thats it, im off to lay in my own self pity and whinge about my toothache non stop and have everything done for me  What a life


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Glad to see you're getting stuck in :thumbup1: Sorry to hear about the toothache though that is mightily crap :thumbdown:

Oh aye.... texted u just now too... :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Glad to see you're getting stuck in :thumbup1: Sorry to hear about the toothache though that is mightily crap :thumbdown:
> 
> Oh aye.... texted u just now too... :thumbup1:


Yea trying to plod on till monday when course starts hopefully 

As for the toothache, its killing me still and in a typical leafy way iv done nothing about it, and done nothing but moan for past day :lol: Gonna sort somat out tomoz tho, its affecting food intake in a massive way. I find it hard to even drink my pro mass with milk, i can only drink it when coldish and it causes havoc with tooth at back. Always fuking somat latly tbh. Iv missed training today aswell :cursing: not too worried tho, im ready to start next week full on so long as i get this tooth sorted. I just want it taken out ill live without it lol.

So thats update, im sat in dressing gown arguing with my lil girl over what letter physical starts with, and i really dont have patience coz tooth is takin p1ss, what a life eh :lol:

Oh and gonna get pics done over weekend for start of ten week course. Be ready for a ten week disaster :lol: I have lost weight in last two days i feel it already. Will weigh meself sunday night, and post it up along with pictures to start things off. Might even get some measurements if i can be bothered. Wish i had took them right at start of journal tbh.


----------



## TH0R

Get some Nurofen for toothache, don't know why but always works with me.

and get to the dentist you wimp:tongue:


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> Get some Nurofen for toothache, don't know why but always works with me.
> 
> and get to the dentist you wimp:tongue:


Thats what i have tel :thumbup1: I take them along with paracetamol. I shouldnt complain its me own fault for avoiding dentist lol. Course starts monday tel, so giz a few weeks and a tx will be sent for training date :whistling: :thumbup1:

Im all ready to go now. I hope i can get back to how i was when i first started last year, iv defo fell off a bit and been lucky to keep most weight i gained. I weighed meself this morning and i was 10st 10 so 4 pounds down but not to worry. I should get straight all back to 11 were i was, then hoping to mayb put another stone on? is that possible or is that me being totally unrealistic :lol: Would love at least half a stone before body expo in May. Iv got all bits needed for course wich is..

oxy 50mg pd for first 4 week of ten week course

test e 300mg pw

trentest 300mg pw

dbol 30mg pd for last 2 week

Will be running tamoxifen 10mg pd threw out, then when finished ill be dropping onto 200mg of test e every 2 week, to cruise.

I thought i had a problem with gyno (before steroids) but since speaking to Tall and hacks on here (way earlier in journal) it dont seem that it is the case. Think Hacks said what it could be but cant remember what he said. For anyone readin this and hasnt read all journal, i had tests done on one of my nipples when i was in jail but suprise suprise all results are lost. I went to doctors, he had a look and said he didnt think there was anything wrong with me t1ts so fuk knows. He did say he was gonna get tests done again as i was trying to blag a op if it was gyno lol. Sooo need to watch me tits but truth is unless iv just got out of bath cant see sh1t, ive never had itchy nipples and iv never had a hard lump in nipple. Ohhh just remembed what i was told about my nipple lol, i was told it was just a bit of fatty tissue :lol: Prob just took a guess pmsl.

Anyway enougth about man boobs. Im off to drop kids off in boro today and picking my smith machine up :thumb: Cant wait for monday to get started. Im more prepared than ever, i just sort of learnt as i went along, suppose thats what its all about. Beginning of journal i didnt know what pct was :lol:

Its diet i need to sort out i realise this and for ten week i will try, but im still eating mc ds and pizzas and stuff as im trying to get big and food is food :lol: Im not bothered about six pack yet, ill worry about that when im 14 stone lol. I promise not to get fat tho :laugh: matabolism wont let me i very much doubt.

er thats it ill list supplements in next post. Pics will be taken over weekend for starting point.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Kev.... can I borrow your metabolism for a bit please...? Ta... :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Rottee said:


> Gonna cost a few quid to register them all with kennel club but should be some good money for christmas
> 
> she had another 2 pups the following morning how weird is that but one was dead. I think the dead one postponed the birth of the last pup, but suppose everything happens for a reason. 11 pups is a awesome litter for a 12 month old bitch on her second heat. Loooks like i have a good mum and good stud dog by looks of things. Couple of pics wot missus took pretty sh1t but will get some better ones...
> 
> Just got to ask mate how you going to register your pups when its against kennel club rules to breed of any bitch thats under 2 years old thats 24 months not 12???
> 
> Its against kennel club rules because a bitch at 12 months is not ready mentally to carry and give bith to pups and can pass on problems to pups because of this.


pmsl ive just been looking for most recent pic and came across this post that i had missed.

Just wanna say if you come onto my journal to state something then please get your facts right first :lol: Ive recently sold 11 pups kc registered buddy and rules state 12 month, have a check on kc site. My bitch was actually about 16 month old. Its second heat you can breed a dog thats why 12 month  Thing is you hadnt even posted anything at all in my thread untill u felt the need to talk balls :lol:

Anyway have got smith machine and it looks ace even tho its not been put up yet :lol: Gonna drop it off at me errr room tomoz and put it up sunday ready for start of week. Also got a bench and its a really good one, incline decline eveything a bench can do so will go perfect with smithy. I kno smith machine aint perfect but least i can shoulder press and squat and do anything i need to do now, really pleased and all for hundred quid off me brother lol. Ohhh he has also giv me half a vial of oxy 75 :confused1: by apex, gonna have a look see what its about now any info anyone let me kno on here. Its obviously oxy but not sure if i could just have a bit pre work out mayb hmmm.

Also supps im gonna use are..

glutamine,vit cx2,zincx1,super muti vits (chokers)x1,fish oils x 5 to 10 and codliver oil (just one on morning). and then pro mass for my shakes. Also have some pro fuel think it is just protein. I just take my pro mass pre and post work out anyway tbh. I have that no expload aswell but cant drink the stuff. Zar if you go there again any time take it :lol:

Think thats it ohh and if anyone on here knows anyone who wants to buy some gym gear let me kno my bro has a few machines and loads of weight. Gonna advertise it for him soon. The bicep curler machine thing (what you sit on that type) cost him nearly 5 hundred quid. He has well over 100 kilo in weight all types of bars and then there is another machine aswell but cant remem what it was. He has alsorts. Will advertise in classifieds for him anyway he only wants about 300 quid for everything. only prob is the weights aint olympic ones.

Zar thanks for dropping in gonna catch up soon on your journal :thumbup1: Kids at mams for weekend will finally sleep for a full night without interuption :lol: Im done off for my pro mass


----------



## leafman

Had first jabs yesterday for course, also started oxys aswell for few weeks. Hopefully start gettin some more weight on.

Not much to add will put up training for the day.. (still not put smith machine up yet lol)

push day

chest,shoulders,tris

flat chest

5 working sets

60kx8

70kx3

80kx1

80kx1 (gonna go for pb next week)

50k till failior

seated shoulder press

5 working set

20sx10

20sx10

20sx10

20sx10

20sx10 (need heavyier dbs if im gonna keep training at home)

lateral raises (with a 20k weight)

3 sets of ten raised up to eye level.

cgbp

3 sets

50kx8

60kx8

70kx3 lol

Thats all i done im gonna get smith machine up tomoz iv not got clue how to put it together tho :lol:

Im off to stock up on fish oils and buy more zinc. Gonna start takin glutamine aswell as from tomoz didnt bother today or yesterday forgot lol. But gonna get consistent with it all.

Right gotta go sort some things out will update when have somat to add.


----------



## leafman

so ten days in...










its a start back to were i was at end of last blast after ten days.


----------



## xpower

Looking good mate.

Hope all goes well for you :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

xpower said:


> Looking good mate.
> 
> Hope all goes well for you :thumbup1:


Thanks mate not really keepin this journal now, will update couple pics now and then :thumbup1:

quick pic if iv picked right one lol..



Just noticed my scar is visable on arm grrr


----------



## leafman

LeeRoyy said:


> orite people, im a new come, begginer, just wondering could any 1 point me in the direction of a good leight source to get some decent leight setff ??


And what the fuk has that got to do with me? Keep out the journal cheb head


----------



## Joshua

Seeing that you are keeping the kids in line K :lol: I've leant a new word for the day "cheb" 

Loving the pics K, but where's the training and nosh updates :whistling: .

Hope things are going well,

J


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> Seeing that you are keeping the kids in line K :lol: I've leant a new word for the day "cheb"
> 
> Loving the pics K, but where's the training and nosh updates :whistling: .
> 
> Hope things are going well,
> 
> J


 :lol:

I dont really bother no more with this josh tbh. Rather spend time readin others than keepin own journal, things goin ok tho tbh, and as for the cheb head comment well id not been up out of bed long :lol: Missus has just lost her gran who was more like her mother so been up all night doin that listening thing :lol:

food update is easy peasy ..

pizza, kfc, mc donalds, and anything i want along with pro mass 3 to 4 times per day lmao. Last few days have been sh1t had to look after kids as she was up hospital all time. Thanks for droppin in tho buddy :thumbup1:

training has been 3 times per week (twice last week) push day pull day leg day and thats about it. Just stick to compound movements, deads and main presses along with squats and thats me. 

ohhh and a cheb is a bell end for anyone who dont no haha


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> And what the fuk has that got to do with me? Keep out the journal cheb head


lmfao....... :laugh:

Smith machine still standing Kev?


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> lmfao....... :laugh:
> 
> Smith machine still standing Kev?


Smith machine is still up and holding strong :thumb: Its pretty fukin ace actually lol. Just need a decent bench or even just missing pieces from one i hav :laugh: Im there tomoz for chest shoulders and tris, just hope theres some gas on and there is no looneys dancin in kitchen :whistling:

Sooooo im gonna keep goin with this journal anyway, looking back at how far iv come i think it would be a waste to let it go now. I also like to use my journal to blow off steam and air thoughts so im gonna crack on with it. Will start updating training again too.

Gonna get some pics tomoz, im now on third week now (i think pmsl) and weight is still same so still only had 4 pound gain, but i put that down to bad week iv just had, not suprised iv not gained. I have noticed that since havin a bit of tren in with course, im startin to show more cuts and veins and stuff. I honestly think i could get a six pack now if i wanted (but dont yet) lol. I sweat like fuk tho on it. Sex is nightmare lol. Errrr thats it anyway for now will get some pics up tomoz.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Least if there's loonies dancing in the kitchen you'll have music to train to :laugh:

Not forgotten what you asked.... On the case :thumbup1:

So long as weights staying same or going up the way.... is all good :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Least if there's loonies dancing in the kitchen you'll have music to train to :laugh:
> 
> Not forgotten what you asked.... On the case :thumbup1:
> 
> So long as weights staying same or going up the way.... is all good :thumbup1:


Thanks zar :thumbup1:

And im thinking of taking my stereo from home and setting it up there tbh. I only use it to distract the baby here :lol: He likes the flashing lights pmsl, but also likes ramming his baby walker into it repeatedly  If i dont move it hes gonna smash it lol. And i warned u about him he is a right p1ss head, he is a plumber aswell imagine him turning up to fix somat on ur house :lol: Id fuking beat him round head thinkin he was a smack head or somat :whistling: Look at roof in kitchen it has knife holes were they had to stab roof to let water out from leaks from bath lmfao.

One morning i went in kitchen and roof was ****ing water from 3 places, i called vince (landlord) and he came stabed roof let water out and just fuked off :lol: whole place is a death trap ohh and the loon disconnected fire in my room :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R

Just catching up son

Noticed you missed a workout last week, I have £50 here that says it was legs :lol:

Keep up the good work bud


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Kev.... can I borrow your metabolism for a bit please...? Ta... :thumbup1:


I would like slutty seconds on it as well cheers K :thumb:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> And what the fuk has that got to do with me? Keep out the journal cheb head


cheb head LMFAO :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> Just catching up son
> 
> Noticed you missed a workout last week, I have £50 here that says it was legs :lol:
> 
> Keep up the good work bud


lmfao :whistling:

Im just getting ready to go train now, thanks for dropping in tel, gonna have a proper catch up on ur own journal when i get back really looking forward to training now :thumbup1: Will add some pics later on here now im at 3 week stage ish. Dont kno why im bothering like, no great change yet, suppose just tryin to get motivation going.


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> I would like slutty seconds on it as well cheers K :thumb:


Anytime :thumb: I swear its a curse for me my matoblisim, i consume a lot of calories per day but just goes straight threw :whistling: :lol:

And surly you used to say cheb head?? Ill agree iv not said it for years pmsl just slipped out :lol: Thanks for droppin in jem tryin to get journal up and running again for motivation more than out else :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Have trained, push day very simple..

flat bench 5 sets

40kx10

50kx8

60kx3

70kx2

80kx1 (was suprised even tho i have done this before)

Incline bench

40kx8

50kx5

60kx3

70kx1

80kx failed half way

standing shoulder press (with hammer curl movement from hands down side) with dbs

3 sets

20sx10

20sx10

20sx10

I finished with some raises with a twenty kilo weight. Standing just raise it up to eye level and back down nice and slow. Done 3 sets till failior.

That was it got couple of pics but there just same as before tbh and are bad photos aswell. Will put them up anyway tho. So on third week now, gonna weigh myself in morning see were im at. I didnt hav a pre work out jab today but gonna giv that oxy75 a go pre work out next time :thumbup1:

pics (sh1t ones tho)





And i realise i look half asleep lol.


----------



## TH0R

leafman said:


> Have trained, push day very simple..
> 
> flat bench 5 sets
> 
> 40kx10
> 
> 50kx8
> 
> 60kx3
> 
> 70kx2
> 
> 80kx1 (was suprised even tho i have done this before)
> 
> Incline bench
> 
> 40kx8
> 
> 50kx5
> 
> 60kx3
> 
> 70kx1
> 
> 80kx failed half way
> 
> standing shoulder press (with hammer curl movement from hands down side) with dbs
> 
> 3 sets
> 
> 20sx10
> 
> 20sx10
> 
> 20sx10
> 
> I finished with some raises with a twenty kilo weight. Standing just raise it up to eye level and back down nice and slow. Done 3 sets till failior.
> 
> That was it got couple of pics but there just same as before tbh and are bad photos aswell. Will put them up anyway tho. So on third week now, gonna weigh myself in morning see were im at. I didnt hav a pre work out jab today but gonna giv that oxy75 a go pre work out next time :thumbup1:
> 
> pics (sh1t ones tho)
> 
> View attachment 37036
> 
> 
> View attachment 37037
> 
> 
> And i realise i look half asleep lol.


Nice workout bud, whats the thinking behind the pre workout meds?? Any good?


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> Nice workout bud, whats the thinking behind the pre workout meds?? Any good?


Tbh tel only reason ive been havin a few pre work out shots is because i had half a vial of tren ace and half a vial of oxy75. My bro giv me the oxy75 and have not tried it yet. I love the tren :whistling: Just makes me feel well and really pumped for workout, downside is sweat a lot, and also i seem to have the beggining of a six pack when i take it :laugh: Will giv the oxy75 a go next time i do back i think on deadlift day. Im hoping to get weight up and way im thinking is if my lifts increase then hopefully so will my size.

Thanks for dropping in mate, will let u kno how the oxy75 goes when i train on sat :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Here is a pic were i have faint outline of abs lol but i look a right skin dog in it hence reason i didnt put it up earlyier :lol: ..


----------



## leafman

Its early and im up yeaaa, school run for me today since im in a kind mood lol. Have let kathryn stay in bed and im gonna have a walk down school with lil one.Then think ill take dogs for walk :thumbup1:

Just having my pro mass now stomach is all over place, grr hate mornings but feel good today :thumbup1:

Update for today done :lol:


----------



## leafman

Really bored just got couple of pics of my back (wich along with legs is what im gonna really start trying to push and improve on) ....











So thats end of week 3 i think, ill weight meself in morning to see were i am. Was 10 10 when started. I have also decided that my triceps are very strange and look horrible pmsl. Iv really tried to inprove back tbh and im gonna keep at it but gonna realy start pushing legs aswell. I will get leg shots when feel brave enougth.

Thats it training back tomoz :thumbup1:

Diet for today was a jk pmsl, i have had 4 pro mass shakes a pint each with full fat milk, a big mac meal with choc milkshake :lol: , 4 fruit corner yogurts 2 ham buns,half pack of jaffas lol, errrr ohh i had some hotdogs at dinner time lol 4 hotdogs with red sauce. I hav actually had more food than that but just cant think. I drink loads of milk. Ive had all my vitamins, muti vits x 2, vit c x2 (1000mg),zinc x1 fish oils x8 and think thats it. Iv started using glutamine pre work out and i would use it more but i can never be bothered to make it i no that sounds lazy but i just forget.  Thats it :lol:


----------



## Joshua

Sounds like you are doing some serious bulking food their K!

What do you feel is wrong with your tris mate? They don't look weird to me. FWIW dips are awesome for developing triceps IME. I couldn't live without them.

All the best buddy,

J


----------



## dmcc

Agreed, your tris look bloody good to me and your chest is coming up nicely. And get that good food in you, just get enough protein and to hell with the rest - you need calories, young man.


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> Sounds like you are doing some serious bulking food their K!
> 
> What do you feel is wrong with your tris mate? They don't look weird to me. FWIW dips are awesome for developing triceps IME. I couldn't live without them.
> 
> All the best buddy,J




In the pic above they seem to be mishapen lol. Its hard to explain what i mean but when i look at them normally they seem weird looking as if ther out of place in soom way pmsl. Mayb im just being paranoid lol. I might start putting in a couple of sets of dips on push day :thumbup1: I feel like if my tris were stronger id be able to bench press more. I dont really work triceps except cgbp on push day.

Thanks for droppin in mate


----------



## leafman

dmcc said:


> Agreed, your tris look bloody good to me and your chest is coming up nicely. And get that good food in you, just get enough protein and to hell with the rest - you need calories, young man.


Thanks for kind comments darren  Means a lot, and yea i try best with gettin calories into me but id say it was my biggest downfall. Most of my protein intake is from shakes (althow i do try get as much meat as poss) but if i didnt drink them id not be gettin it at all. Im just a skin dog trying to do his best 

Thanks for dropping by darren i got training today and feel like turd tbh :cursing:


----------



## dmcc

Protein is protein, you just need fooooooooooooooooood in any form mate


----------



## leafman

dmcc said:


> Protein is protein, you just need fooooooooooooooooood in any form mate


Thats what i like to hear  Cheers darren and good luck with ur comp coming up, will start keepin closer eye on ur journal


----------



## leafman

Ive ended up bein lazy this weekend, missed training saturday but im not gonna beat meself up over it, ill be back there tuesday for a hard session on legs, and im gonna av a pre workout shot of that oxy75 to find out what it is like.

Thats it for now will update after i train next.


----------



## leafman

Iv had a pm from someone asking about what food i eat so here is a typical days food (no laugthing pmsl)...

10.00

pint of pro mass with full fat milk followed by big bowl of cerial 10 to 20 mins later.

12.30ish

Tuna and noodles with yogurt,bannana crisps and normally sausage roll or somat.

14.00

pint pro mass with full fat milk and bannana

train

15.00

glutamine with water then i have another shake. Usually have pro fuel now by cnp. All with full fat milk as usuall.

17.00

main cooked meal of day.. normally chicken or beef with jacket potatoes even chips done in lard pmsl or spaggeti bol or tuna pasta bake, my missus cooks it for me lol. I have a huge meal with bread and butter the lot washed down with milk as usuall.

Sometimes this is a mc donalds meal or kfc whatever.

19.30

i have been havin poached egg on toast x3 about this time latley with a yogurt for after or somat.

21.00

ill have snack about now crackers and cheese or something, or sandwich with chicken or corndbeef sometimes toastys.

23.00

then before bed i have a pint of pro mass with a yogurt.

Ontop of this i drink about 2 to 5 yazoo milkshakes per day along with sh1t loads of yogurt. Ive not included other things either like biscuits and jaffas and stuff haha.

Supps i take are...

vit c x 2 (1000mg), fish oils x 5 to 10, muti vits x2, zinc x 1, errr take glutamine pre workout (forget anyother time lol) Think thats it.

I make sure i have at least 3 pints of pro mass per day and 2 decent meals. I also eat lots of bannanas wich iv left out of that diet. I try eat every 3 hours or so but i basicly eat whatever i want. Right im off ill update tomoz after training. Seeing someone tomoz and cant wait plenty of cardio eh :lol: To the random blonde xxxx


----------



## PHHead

^^^^^WTF?!

EDIT: This post makes no sense now lol!


----------



## dmcc

Wow, someone's popular...

And apparently banned! :lol: Just reloaded the page and it's gone!


----------



## leafman

dmcc said:


> Wow, someone's popular...
> 
> And apparently banned! :lol: Just reloaded the page and it's gone!


Whats goiin on pmsl. I hate it when i miss something :lol: Prob wernt even a troll haha bet it was someone who really does hate me  :lol:

Trained yesterday, my lil boy came wit me then dro60kve to boro afterwards so no spare time....

Had a strange session (no pre workout shot) and done some squats for first time in ages. It was back day so i mixed it up axv bit lol, i done..

Squats

5 working sets

50kx10

60kx8

90kx5

100kx3 (not sure how low i was getting)

60kx10

Tbh most of that felt lightish but takin it steady to start.

Im gonna start using edge of bench to measure how far im going down. I want to be getting nice and deep really but felt un steady due to bein p1ss weak :lol:

Right then done deadlifts..

3 sets

90kx5

120x2

130x1

Sldls

3 sets

80kx5

90kx5

100kx3

Finished with some chins 3 sets till failior so fisrt set was about 10 next 8 then 8 sommat like that ish. i no u wouldnt normally do squats with deads but im not normal lol

That was it weight is 11 stone 3 pounds. Was 10,10 to start with 3 week ago (just on 4th week now). Tbh spots on my back are just starting to show id bet all test is just kicking in proper now. Gonna start havin shots pre work out a good bit since iv gone easy on them for first few weeks.


----------



## stevens

what a differance from when you started:thumb:il be over the moon if i can get to your sort of build just now:cool:


----------



## leafman

stevens said:


> what a differance from when you started:thumb:il be over the moon if i can get to your sort of build just now:cool:


Thanks mate, i still have long way to go till i get to were i want to be, but things moving in right direction  And if that is u in avvy, u look bigger than me, so its all good surly


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Flyby.............. :thumb:

Whats going on then? Kev winning friends and influencing ppl again?  :lol:

FFS that diet K.... lmfao! If I ate that much in a month I'd explode :laugh:

You forgot to add in 27 litres of strawberry milk pre and post workout..... dont deny it..... the evidence is all there..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leafman

Ive just worked out who it was who decided to be so kind to me on my journal before getting banned lol. It was the cheb head who came onto my journal asking were to buy steroids :lol: His earlier post has dissapeared, well least it wernt no one important or normal  And threatening me is a waste of time :lol: Trust me on that.

I was worrying it was some crazy bird i had trouble with earlier in year. Id have been more worried had it have been, man she was dangerous :whistling: She decided to hack every email account i had along with deleteing my facebook account pmsl. Im off willl update when somat to add :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Ive just worked out who it was who decided to be so kind to me on my journal before getting banned lol. *It was the cheb head who came onto my journal asking were to buy steroids* :lol: His earlier post has dissapeared, well least it wernt no one important or normal  And threatening me is a waste of time :lol: Trust me on that.
> 
> I was worrying it was some crazy bird i had trouble with earlier in year. Id have been more worried had it have been, man she was dangerous :whistling: She decided to hack every email account i had along with deleteing my facebook account pmsl. Im off willl update when somat to add :thumbup1:


lmao.... I was gonna ask you earlier when I texted ya if it was him haha..... obviously he didn't appreciate your reply :lol: :lol:

Oh well.... tough titty said the kitty.... Least you know it weren't anyone important  :thumb::laugh:


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep

Well leafy you seem to be making good progress and sticking at it.

well done, i havnt been online in ages i remember posting at the start of this journal when you where 9 stone lol, what weight are you now and what page is there any recent pics on so i can check out your progress


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Flyby.............. :thumb:
> 
> Whats going on then? Kev winning friends and influencing ppl again?  :lol:
> 
> FFS that diet K.... lmfao! If I ate that much in a month I'd explode :laugh:
> 
> You forgot to add in 27 litres of strawberry milk pre and post workout..... dont deny it..... the evidence is all there..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Friends :confused1: Thats a new one whats them :whistling:

Lmfao i forgot to mention lots of stuff in that diet :whistling: And yea i have a thing for strawberry yazoo milkshakes :lol: 250 cals a drink. I must have 1500 cals a day just in them :whistling: I cant eat thats my excuse lol. I drink 6 pints of full fat milk per day ontop of them. Its not gyno i have, if u pull on my nipples milk comes out :lol:


----------



## leafman

Eat_Train_Sleep said:


> Well leafy you seem to be making good progress and sticking at it.
> 
> well done, i havnt been online in ages i remember posting at the start of this journal when you where 9 stone lol, what weight are you now and what page is there any recent pics on so i can check out your progress


Go to my profile page mate all pics are in there most recent are top row i think, it says anyway :thumbup1:

Im 11 stone 2 pounds or somat now. Just trying to get going again and get some more weight on. Thought id not seen u about, glad to see u back :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> lmao.... I was gonna ask you earlier when I texted ya if it was him haha..... obviously he didn't appreciate your reply :lol: :lol:
> 
> Oh well.... tough titty said the kitty.... Least you know it weren't anyone important  :thumb::laugh:


lmao u cant please everyone eh zar


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep

Ive had some stuff going on in my life so havnt been online much just training hard and eating as much as i can well mostly drinkin shakes but it still counts lol

i started my first cycle on mon of test 500mg and 20mg dbol im 14stone now so im hoping on gaining loads lol


----------



## leafman

Eat_Train_Sleep said:


> Ive had some stuff going on in my life so havnt been online much just training hard and eating as much as i can well mostly drinkin shakes but it still counts lol
> 
> i started my first cycle on mon of test 500mg and 20mg dbol im 14stone now so im hoping on gaining loads lol


Sounds good mate i hope it goes well, im on a blast now just entering 4th week gonna stay on high dose (for me) for another 6 week and see were abouts i am. Save u lookin back mine is..

oxy 50mg per day (first 4 week)

trentest 300mg pw

test e 300mg pw

dbol (for last 2 week mayb 3)

Ive been havin a pre work out shot now and then of tren ace too. Im gonna start havin some pre shots of oxy75 aswell soon. Gonna really push it for last 4 week of course. I struggle with the food like yourself and ill admit most my cals come from mikshakes and pro mass lol. All the best anyway :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Ive just worked out who it was who decided to be so kind to me on my journal before getting banned lol. It was the cheb head who came onto my journal asking were to buy steroids :lol: His earlier post has dissapeared, well least it wernt no one important or normal  And threatening me is a waste of time :lol: Trust me on that.
> 
> I was worrying it was some crazy bird i had trouble with earlier in year. Id have been more worried had it have been, man she was dangerous :whistling: She decided to hack every email account i had along with deleteing my facebook account pmsl. Im off willl update when somat to add :thumbup1:


Old cheb head came back and I missed it :confused1: he was a fun guy :lol:

Well I've got nowt to add whatsoever K - I'm just fcukin horrid at the moment ! could have done with taking me frustrations oot on chebster 

anyway that is all - lots of love to all of ye xxx

& you are gold now woohoo !


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Friends :confused1: Thats a new one whats them :whistling:
> 
> Lmfao i forgot to mention lots of stuff in that diet :whistling: And yea i have a thing for strawberry yazoo milkshakes :lol: 250 cals a drink. I must have 1500 cals a day just in them :whistling: I cant eat thats my excuse lol. I drink 6 pints of full fat milk per day ontop of them. Its not gyno i have, if u pull on my nipples milk comes out :lol:


Mooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:

PINK Moo at that! :lol: :lol: :lol:



leafman said:


> lmao u cant please everyone eh zar


Aye exactly.... and **** trying.......... :thumb: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Old cheb head came back and I missed it :confused1: he was a fun guy :lol:
> 
> Well I've got nowt to add whatsoever K - I'm just fcukin horrid at the moment ! could have done with taking me frustrations oot on chebster
> 
> anyway that is all - lots of love to all of ye xxx
> 
> & you are gold now woohoo !


I missed it myself jem think he didnt take to kindly to the cheb head comment, and felt the need to make some threats that really make me lay awake at night :whistling: :lol:

All is ok anyways, diet sh1te, training sparodic, solid food intake minimal, everything is exactly how it should be :thumb: :whistling: Naa im good 

Gonna have a check in on urself today see how diet is coming on :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Mooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> PINK Moo at that! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aye exactly.... and **** trying.......... :thumb: :lol: :lol:


Hahaha and what is wrong with pink :confused1: I even drink the pink pro mass, strawberry is best flav anyways, thats my excuse and im sticking to it 

Im practicing to try get into this gym i see ur thinking of opening up :whistling: :lol:


----------



## yummymummy79

Only just realised you have a journal, how slow of me! Will have to have a read through, although can't say I'll attempt all 99 pages!


----------



## leafman

yummymummy79 said:


> Only just realised you have a journal, how slow of me! Will have to have a read through, although can't say I'll attempt all 99 pages!


haha i wouldnt read threw all 99 pages either, all progress shots are on my profile page and no laugthin at starting pic :whistling: and there aint really much else lol. Thanks for droppin in


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Hahaha and what is wrong with pink :confused1: I even drink the pink pro mass, strawberry is best flav anyways, thats my excuse and im sticking to it
> 
> *Im practicing to try get into this gym i see ur thinking of opening up * :whistling: :lol:


LOL!!! you can be honourary boy member then in that case K [rest of the males will be accessories and toys]

I'm sure we can find a particularly alluring outfit for you to wear :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

There we go.... new rule for the gym.... pink protein shakes only!


----------



## Jem

That's fine by me also ! I likes the sound of this gym - now location ?

Somewhere beside me called Pink Green you know ...[how's that for a confusing name]


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> LOL!!! you can be honourary boy member then in that case K [rest of the males will be accessories and toys]
> 
> I'm sure we can find a particularly alluring outfit for you to wear :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

Tell u what 600 bar a weak and ill put them pink weights back in place after they have been used and that can be my job :thumbup1:



Zara-Leoni said:


> There we go.... new rule for the gym.... pink protein shakes only!


Pink protein is the way forward zara :thumb: Guess what im sat drinking now


----------



## TH0R

Alright son

Hows training/eating/life??


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> Alright son
> 
> Hows training/eating/life??


Hello matey, things are going ok i suppose. Im at 11 stone 3 pound this morning so err 7 pound up so far on this blast. Im in 4th week now and not even brought into action my special weapon yet :lol: :lol: Ive got some oxy75 to take yet :whistling: gonna start havin jabs pre workout.

Done squats for first time in a while this week too, felt wobbly as out but ill get used to it again. Eating is rubbish as usuall im drinking most of my cals tbh at min but i am trying too get solids into me.

Ohh and stuck in a rutt springs to mind when u ask about my life  Just plodding on looking forward to summer and getting rods out again, i miss my fishing :cursing: Didnt do much last year, this year im gonna try to tho. How the fuk have i gotton onto talking about fishin :lol: Thanks for dropppin by mate


----------



## leafman

Trained yesterday...

push day

chest shoulders tris

flat bench

5 sets

50kx10

60kx5

70kx2

80kx1

85kx1 (pb at last)

incline bench

5 sets

50kx8

60kx5

70kx3

80kx1

85kx failed half way up.

standing db shoulder press (with hammer curl movement first)

3 sets

20sx till failior

20sx till failior

20sx till failior

cgbp

3 sets

50kx10

60kx8

70kx3

finished. 

Things not too bad. Didnt have no pre workout jab, but for last 5 weeks im gonna hammer them. Im sort of saving what i have for last half of last.

Diet is not too bad really.

Zar ive upped dose now look..



Moved onto litre bottles :lol:

and here is another pic of my un shaven self since its on here along with that one..



im done


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Zar ive upped dose now look..
> 
> View attachment 37333
> 
> 
> Moved onto litre bottles :lol:


Dose uppage and PB's......... Good man!!!!!!!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

All is right with the world :cool2: :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Dose uppage and PB's......... Good man!!!!!!!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:
> 
> All is right with the world :cool2: :thumbup1:


It *was* goin ok :lol:

well ive always told all my buisness in my journal so no point in stopping now. Its always been just to air thoughts soo

update... I have split from missus again althow a bit more calmly this time. Its not a done deal just spending few weeks apart. Since we got back together tbh things have not been great and its not hard for her to realise i dont feel same for her as she does for me. Why cant i bring myself to go tho lol. Im movin back into my other place to live later in week, so we have some space. The problem is as soon as i go i want to be back with my kids. How the fuk do blokes leave there kids? This is one thing i just cant understand, mayb its just me fuk nos. I kno i could see them every day if i wanted but it still annoys me fact they will grow up and dad wernt there. Its gonna have to be done thow. Whats goin on at min aint helping no one. My lil girl wants me to fuk off so she can come stay with me :lol: She thinks its great and loved staying with me last time lol. Grrr anyway im talking balls im druunk and im sleeepin on sofa pmsl ohh and ive hurt my leg and hand when had a lil rage last night lol.

On a good note if we split now its not over something i have done. She asked me last night if i was only here for kids and i couldnt lie. Anyway best try sleep gotta earn some pennys this week to help me on my way. Soz for long big ar2e sentences hopefully not too many will read it 

 Ohh and leg is that bad i cant walk proper.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> It *was* goin ok :lol:
> 
> well ive always told all my buisness in my journal so no point in stopping now. Its always been just to air thoughts soo
> 
> update... I have split from missus again althow a bit more calmly this time. Its not a done deal just spending few weeks apart. Since we got back together tbh things have not been great and its not hard for her to realise i dont feel same for her as she does for me. Why cant i bring myself to go tho lol. Im movin back into my other place to live later in week, so we have some space. The problem is as soon as i go i want to be back with my kids. How the fuk do blokes leave there kids? This is one thing i just cant understand, mayb its just me fuk nos. I kno i could see them every day if i wanted but it still annoys me fact they will grow up and dad wernt there. Its gonna have to be done thow. Whats goin on at min aint helping no one. My lil girl wants me to fuk off so she can come stay with me :lol: She thinks its great and loved staying with me last time lol. Grrr anyway im talking balls im druunk and im sleeepin on sofa pmsl ohh and ive hurt my leg and hand when had a lil rage last night lol.
> 
> On a good note if we split now its not over something i have done. She asked me last night if i was only here for kids and i couldnt lie. Anyway best try sleep gotta earn some pennys this week to help me on my way. Soz for long big ar2e sentences hopefully not too many will read it
> 
> Ohh and leg is that bad i cant walk proper.


WTF have you done to leg and hand???? 

You're not the only one to have that issue with the kids Kev... the scenario you describe is far more common than many realise. For what its worth I think you're doing the right thing as you only get one life and you ought not to waste it living with someone you don't want to be with. I know of other people who are doing exactly that, inside they're miserable and its very sad to see. Children are a lot more resiliant than people give them credit for and personally I think the parents are more bothered than the kids tbh. I also believe that the younger the kids are when you do it the easier it is. I speak from experience in that my parents weren't together. If I thought they'd wasted their lives being together and thrown away the chance of happiness for my sake (they are both very happy with other people) I'd be heartbroken and also feel extremely guilty. I have a great relationship with both independant of each other, and the fact they didn't stay together has NEVER been an issue for me.

Anyway I'm rambling. Speak properly at the weekend, hope you're not too hungover today


----------



## Jem

Aye good post zar - I will pm or text or something K

Meantime - dont feckin throw any more hissy fits at anything or anyone - you're the one who ends up with the fcuking injuries ye nutter lol !

xxx


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> WTF have you done to leg and hand????
> 
> You're not the only one to have that issue with the kids Kev... the scenario you describe is far more common than many realise. For what its worth I think you're doing the right thing as you only get one life and you ought not to waste it living with someone you don't want to be with. I know of other people who are doing exactly that, inside they're miserable and its very sad to see. Children are a lot more resiliant than people give them credit for and personally I think the parents are more bothered than the kids tbh. I also believe that the younger the kids are when you do it the easier it is. I speak from experience in that my parents weren't together. If I thought they'd wasted their lives being together and thrown away the chance of happiness for my sake (they are both very happy with other people) I'd be heartbroken and also feel extremely guilty. I have a great relationship with both independant of each other, and the fact they didn't stay together has NEVER been an issue for me.
> 
> Anyway I'm rambling. Speak properly at the weekend, hope you're not too hungover today


Im back in land of living ish :thumbup1: Hand and leg were done by walking threw a door when threw shut in my face, so sort of punched and kicked way threw :lol: Anyways hand is fine leg is somat else tho lol. Gonna rest today then train tomoz if can get weight on my leg.

As for situation with her, well i kno wot u say is right zara, i always have done and so does she but dont make it easyier. Ive not known anything else tbh. Just gonna take some time apart once i can move pmsl, and see how it goes. Thing is im that brasic at min i gotta stay here till later in week due to fact i wont be able to feeed myself, or put gas on bla bla. Tbh its not kids im worrying about it her. There is so much more to this situation that i wouldnt go into on here lol, and i worry about how she will get on once i go proper. Anyway were actually gettin on at min, she knows im goin tomoz or day after and think she realises there is no point trying to keep me here if im here for wrong reasons. I will speak at weekend anyways :thumbup1: Im gonna try not do wot i done last time and just go out on **** every night lol. Im not in postion i was anyways last time moneys wise. Iv got nearly 6 week left of blast to run and wanna see it threew best i can. Cheers zar 

em... ill be intouch soon anyways, will pm you same old sh1t eh, grrrrrr think im just selfish and hate livin on own pmsl. Ill be honest and admit i dont really wanna be on own now lol. Just got to point were im gonna have to. Im rambling now so im off.

Will update when have somat to add. Training tomoz, meant to be doing back but cant see me being able to deadlift. Might be able to do few sets of chins and some bent over rows if im lucky lol. Otherwise will do somat else just to keep busy.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

You might manage some upper body stuff then? Keep ya busy lol.

Know what you're saying regarding all of the above mate... won't be easy.

Am skint too jst now.... sucks eh?

Can explain all properly at weekend... few drinkies might be in order :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> You might manage some upper body stuff then? Keep ya busy lol.
> 
> Know what you're saying regarding all of the above mate... won't be easy.
> 
> Am skint too jst now.... sucks eh?
> 
> Can explain all properly at weekend... few drinkies might be in order :thumbup1:


Yep skint at min zar, no good at all got somat in pipe line thow 10 weeks time ill be back to normal :whistling:

My head kills from last night pmsl, need to stop drinkin not gona drink no more now till wekend lol. Ohh and somehow my bad leg is starting to turn into a absess. Im prone to the lil fookers and i must have bust few veins coz iv got one on the way in fact here is pic of my leg now...



Ive had 2 in past and last one i had docs butchered me big time no pain killers or anyhthing. Ive started taking anti biotics i have at home and ill pop and clean it myself when time comes. I will show how to get rid of a absess ur self coz im not gon back to hospital lol.

It is killing me and is worse than looks on that pic. Hard to put weight on leg. Gonna train tomoz update then


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ooya fcker that looks sore!

Sucks being me this week mate... tell all this weekend but truely, truel sucks haha... today has been particularly sucky and I have a huge desire to get rip roaring drunk and do that bridget jones routine with the bottle of wine in the pyjamas and the bad singing.

Best not though eh? lol.

Only good thing about today is a mate surprised me with a kind gesture. Had it not been for that I'd prob be on the gin right about now (not that I drink the stuff but it seems to fit with depression :tongue: ) and sitting in a flannel nightie (not that I have one of them either) bawling my eyes out pmsl.

Oh well... lol


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> ooya fcker that looks sore!
> 
> Sucks being me this week mate... tell all this weekend but truely, truel sucks haha... today has been particularly sucky and I have a huge desire to get rip roaring drunk and do that bridget jones routine with the bottle of wine in the pyjamas and the bad singing.
> 
> Best not though eh? lol.
> 
> Only good thing about today is a mate surprised me with a kind gesture. Had it not been for that I'd prob be on the gin right about now (not that I drink the stuff but it seems to fit with depression :tongue: ) and sitting in a flannel nightie (not that I have one of them either) bawling my eyes out pmsl.
> 
> Oh well... lol


Well your welcome to join me in the rip roaring drunkness at weekend 

I will get smashed and attempt a pb deadlift for laugth :lol: And as for bad singing well im used to listening to meself so no worries there eh :lol: I think im gonna have to drag my pc over to there since my laptop is being fixed off my bro in boro grrr. Ill be lost without internet there and would force me back home coz im a selfish [email protected] pmsl.

In a horrible selfish way im glad im not only one having a sh1t time of things of late :lol: We will make world better place :thumb:

and sore is not word for leg look at closer shot, ive pushed a blue end pin into it 4 times so when time comes ill pop it like a spot unless ill get stanly knife out, ohh and anyone reading this please do not try this at home seek medical help with absess, however i dont giv a sh1t :lol: ....



it is just starting to get a lump on it now just hoping antibiotics work before it needs popping but think its too late.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Well your welcome to join me in the rip roaring drunkness at weekend
> 
> I will get smashed and attempt a pb deadlift for laugth :lol: And as for bad singing well im used to listening to meself so no worries there eh :lol: I think im gonna have to drag my pc over to there since my laptop is being fixed off my bro in boro grrr. Ill be lost without internet there and would force me back home coz im a selfish [email protected] pmsl.
> 
> In a horrible selfish way im glad im not only one having a sh1t time of things of late :lol: We will make world better place :thumb:
> 
> and sore is not word for leg look at closer shot, ive pushed a blue end pin into it 4 times so when time comes ill pop it like a spot unless ill get stanly knife out, ohh and anyone reading this please do not try this at home seek medical help with absess, however i dont giv a sh1t :lol: ....
> 
> View attachment 37529
> 
> 
> it is just starting to get a lump on it now just hoping antibiotics work before it needs popping but think its too late.


Oooohhhhh my fvcking lord - what ya doing ya fecking maniac!! :blink: :blink: :lol: :lol:

Step AWAY from the stanley knife! :sneaky2: :nono: :no:

Ach here.... we'll get a few SC's down us and have that bad boy sorted in no time  :lol:

Fck, serious mate... dnt get me started on stuff haha :tongue: Actually, jst did 40 mins cardio on treadmill and had a good old think about life and feel a little better but still got plenty ranting left in me 

Thank **** is my cheat this weekend eh? (drink=calories=cheat :thumb: )


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oooohhhhh my fvcking lord - what ya doing ya fecking maniac!! :blink: :blink: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Step AWAY from the stanley knife! :sneaky2: :nono: :no:
> 
> Ach here.... we'll get a few SC's down us and have that bad boy sorted in no time  :lol:
> 
> Fck, serious mate... dnt get me started on stuff haha :tongue: Actually, jst did 40 mins cardio on treadmill and had a good old think about life and feel a little better but still got plenty ranting left in me
> 
> Thank **** is my cheat this weekend eh? (drink=calories=cheat :thumb: )


Honestly i actually no wot im doin and will make better job than docs did last time. I have a err well dont no wot i have but im a sucker for gettin abssess from nothing. Docs say its due to my previous bad life style lol, but im expert at gettin rid :lol: Wont need stanly as long as antibiotics do there job, its most disgusting thing in world seeing it pop then sqeezing it all out hahaha. Ill save it for u so u can watch lmfao. The prob is making sure u get all bad blood out so it dont come back again. But thats were antibiotics come in. Hate hospitals and dentists and things like that. I have own supplies of meds :whistling:

Dont u be stressing too much missy over whatever ur stressed about, and cardio at this time wtf if thats what u meant then rather u than me :lol:

Gonna have to clean all fukcin bedding for that **** hole ill be calling home  Wots bet im sick to death of place within a week  That is what lets me down, im selfish i think and dont like living with 5 channels only :whistling:


----------



## Joshua

Self surgery can be ok if you know what you are doing mate, but please do take care. Its difficult to squat if you loose your leg from infection K  .

I know you mentioned problems from the past, but was there anything that sparked this problem off this time? It does not sound good bud! If you ever want to talk, drop me a PM or email.

Take care K,

J


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> Self surgery can be ok if you know what you are doing mate, but please do take care. Its difficult to squat if you loose your leg from infection K  .
> 
> I know you mentioned problems from the past, but was there anything that sparked this problem off this time? It does not sound good bud! If you ever want to talk, drop me a PM or email.
> 
> Take care K,
> 
> J


Thanks mate, yea i sort of brought it on self this time. Iv split from missus again josh, arguing other night she threw door in my face as i was goin to walk threw it, so i sort of punched and kicked way threw door, anyways i smashed my leg and bust some blood vessels in it. Could see wot id done but thought nothing of it. Then the heat came :cursing: red hotness that got bigger and bigger and i new what was happening due to fact its happened before. It is just starting to make a lump, and im just hoping my anitbiotics work quick time.

I know what u mean josh about taking care i really do. I prob come acroos bit stupid for doing what im doing but i actually do no wot im doing. Iv had a couple in lifetime. Last one i took care of my self, one before that docs done it and they butchered me. Felt need to let a training person do it. I could see him shaking with his scalpol as i was stareing at him lol. It killed and i was next door to a kids playing area i was screaming place down pmsl. I came out and my lil girl said to me dad was that u screaming like a girl :lol: No pain relief or anything, they just cut it open (it was size of tennis ball) and pushed from all sides over and over and over again. I could see it was clean blood but no they bhad to keep at it lol. Fuk that mate i made much better job of it myself last time.

I push a couple of holes in it early so it has weak spots if that makes sense. Then as it grows and stretches and gets bigger it sort of pops on its own out of weak spots i make, then its just a case of squeezing like a spot till it runs clear with clean blood and hammer antibiotics to stop infection. Ill be carfull matey dont worry  Thanks josh :beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Honestly i actually no wot im doin and will make better job than docs did last time. I have a err well dont no wot i have but im a sucker for gettin abssess from nothing. Docs say its due to my previous bad life style lol, but im expert at gettin rid :lol: Wont need stanly as long as antibiotics do there job, its most disgusting thing in world seeing it pop then sqeezing it all out hahaha. Ill save it for u so u can watch lmfao. The prob is making sure u get all bad blood out so it dont come back again. But thats were antibiotics come in. Hate hospitals and dentists and things like that. I have own supplies of meds :whistling:
> 
> Dont u be stressing too much missy over whatever ur stressed about, and cardio at this time wtf if thats what u meant then rather u than me :lol:
> 
> Gonna have to clean all fukcin bedding for that **** hole ill be calling home  Wots bet im sick to death of place within a week  That is what lets me down, im selfish i think and dont like living with 5 channels only :whistling:


Ach am not stressing... more a little disappointed in people. Anyway no matter.

Funny enough (or not so funny) the 5 channels thing is one of my stresses today... sky was in the name of the previous person who lived here as she had got a deal on it so kept it on in her name... they were sending her letters and i kept telling her yet she did nowt about it... seems the 12 month contract is now up and as of today I am back to council telly :cursing:

Need to now set up another contract in my name which is fine but there will be a delay which I could have avoided if she had dealt with it, and in the meantime I only have the 5 pish channels AND I had set it to record the first episode of the new series of true blood on friday :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

You could always get a freeview box in there.... better than nowt eh?

You fixed them dodgy curtains yet? lmao 

I got spare sets here but wont be long enough for those windows....


----------



## leafman

Zar... whats wrong with my dodgy curtain :confused1: :lol: Its up isnt it pmsl. Whole fukin house is falling down lol. Im goin there about 5 oclock tomoz taking few bits a peaces with me. Im not actually moving proper till later in week when i can afford to feed myself haha. Im just staying out of her way as much as possible till then. She has just cooked my food for me southern fried chicken with chips beans and buttered bread 

She said to me earlyier.... kevin u do realise that i know ur not coming back this time. I felt proper guilty, still do, she leaving things on my facebook sayin i love u bla bla grrrrr. She not gonna make it easy i no that. Iv agreed to wait a bit till we tell all family due to fact we told them all last time then ended up back together. Im not trying to pull birds so dont mind leaving my status way it is on fb for now, meaning in relationship. My little girl said to me today,... daddy u need to get ur laptop back so i can talk to u on cam when u go :sad: My little lass cant wait she wold pack bags for me if she had her way lol. Suppose its a adventure for her coming to stay with me.

Anyway i trained some upper body...

chest, shoulders tris..

flat bench

6 working sets

50kx10

60kx5

70kx3

80kx1 and nearly a second one lol

85kx1 (again so no fluke last time  )

60kx8

seated db shoulder press

3 sets

20sx till failior

20sx till failior

20sx till failior

need some heavyier dbs.

cgbp

4 sets

60kx5

70kx4

75kx2

80kx1 lol triceps were dead.

Thats all i done no pre work out jabs again. Once leg is better gonna start hammering them tho.

Diet is not too bad looks like this ish.. (yesterdays) (cant remem what time i got up so times may be wrong lol)

10.00

pint of pro mass with full fat milk. followed by big bowl of cerial fifteen mins later.

11.00

cup of coffee with 5 bourbons pmsl

13.00

tin of tuna with noodles,fruit corner yogurt and a yazoo milkshake.

14.30

pint of pro mass with full fat milk and a choc areo yogurt pmsl with bannana too.

17.00

toast x3, sausages x4,bacon x3,eggsx2,fried bread and beans. With another milkshake yazoo one to wash down with.

20.00

poached egg on toast. 2 eggs and 3 toast.

11.00

pint of pro mass and fruit corner yogurt before bed.

Ontop of what iv put down i had couple of bannanas, i eat them as and when i feel like it prob had another 2 all in all and mayb another 2 or 3 yogurts :whistling: and few jaffas :whistling: and peace of birthday cake :whistling: :lol: Thats a proper bodybuilders diet lmfao :laugh:

Like i say times may be wrong lol cant remem and dont really care its just to giv idea of the type of [email protected] i eat :lol:

Supps..vit c x2 1000mg ones, muti vits x2, zinc x1, fish oils x8, errr did i mention iv switched from oxy to dbol? well i have im taking 40mg of dbol for next week then orals will stopp for couple of weeks. By way i only take orals on week days lol. I have weekends off.

Thats about it. Ive been taking glutamine but only after workouts. Didnt train yesterday hmmm was that diet yesterday or day before haha fuk it dont no but i ate it at some point 

Leg is killing and think ill pop it tomoz when very drunk :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Zar... whats wrong with my dodgy curtain :confused1: :lol: Its up isnt it pmsl. Whole fukin house is falling down lol. Im goin there about 5 oclock tomoz taking few bits a peaces with me. Im not actually moving proper till later in week when i can afford to feed myself haha. Im just staying out of her way as much as possible till then. She has just cooked my food for me southern fried chicken with chips beans and buttered bread
> 
> She said to me earlyier.... kevin u do realise that i know ur not coming back this time. I felt proper guilty, still do, she leaving things on my facebook sayin i love u bla bla grrrrr. She not gonna make it easy i no that. Iv agreed to wait a bit till we tell all family due to fact we told them all last time then ended up back together. Im not trying to pull birds so dont mind leaving my status way it is on fb for now, meaning in relationship. My little girl said to me today,... daddy u need to get ur laptop back so i can talk to u on cam when u go :sad: My little lass cant wait she wold pack bags for me if she had her way lol. Suppose its a adventure for her coming to stay with me.


Yo fat chops...!

(well u should be with that fcking diet lol  )

You're only gner be up the road u can see her every day 

Divvant bother popping anything tomorrow ffs!!! Pished or otherwise 

Food? I got food. Turkey and rice... thats food eh? :whistling:


----------



## yummymummy79

Hi, know I'm not a regular poster in here but just thought I'd drop in and say that breaking up is hard, especially when there is a kid involved, my son was nearly 3 when ex left me. But over 2 years later I can definitely say that it worked out for the best as we're both set up and happy with other people, and my little man has got a half sister too! If you can be civil and friendly with your gf then it'll be a lot easier and your little girl can grow up without the tensions and difficulties of mummy and daddy trying to get one up on each other all the time, and it'll just become normal over time for her to have you two apart. My little man loves having 2 houses/bedrooms/christmases now!

I haven't read the whole thing to know why you're breaking up and how old your daughter is so sorry if I've totally missed the point!


----------



## Ash1981

leafman said:


> Zar... whats wrong with my dodgy curtain :confused1: :lol: Its up isnt it pmsl. Whole fukin house is falling down lol. Im goin there about 5 oclock tomoz taking few bits a peaces with me. Im not actually moving proper till later in week when i can afford to feed myself haha. Im just staying out of her way as much as possible till then. She has just cooked my food for me southern fried chicken with chips beans and buttered bread
> 
> She said to me earlyier.... kevin u do realise that i know ur not coming back this time. I felt proper guilty, still do, she leaving things on my facebook sayin i love u bla bla grrrrr. She not gonna make it easy i no that. Iv agreed to wait a bit till we tell all family due to fact we told them all last time then ended up back together. Im not trying to pull birds so dont mind leaving my status way it is on fb for now, meaning in relationship. My little girl said to me today,... daddy u need to get ur laptop back so i can talk to u on cam when u go :sad: My little lass cant wait she wold pack bags for me if she had her way lol. Suppose its a adventure for her coming to stay with me.
> 
> Anyway i trained some upper body...
> 
> chest, shoulders tris..
> 
> flat bench
> 
> 6 working sets
> 
> 50kx10
> 
> 60kx5
> 
> 70kx3
> 
> 80kx1 and nearly a second one lol
> 
> 85kx1 (again so no fluke last time  )
> 
> 60kx8
> 
> seated db shoulder press
> 
> 3 sets
> 
> 20sx till failior
> 
> 20sx till failior
> 
> 20sx till failior
> 
> need some heavyier dbs.
> 
> cgbp
> 
> 4 sets
> 
> 60kx5
> 
> 70kx4
> 
> 75kx2
> 
> 80kx1 lol triceps were dead.
> 
> Thats all i done no pre work out jabs again. Once leg is better gonna start hammering them tho.
> 
> Diet is not too bad looks like this ish.. (yesterdays) (cant remem what time i got up so times may be wrong lol)
> 
> 10.00
> 
> pint of pro mass with full fat milk. followed by big bowl of cerial fifteen mins later.
> 
> 11.00
> 
> cup of coffee with 5 bourbons pmsl
> 
> 13.00
> 
> tin of tuna with noodles,fruit corner yogurt and a yazoo milkshake.
> 
> 14.30
> 
> pint of pro mass with full fat milk and a choc areo yogurt pmsl with bannana too.
> 
> 17.00
> 
> toast x3, sausages x4,bacon x3,eggsx2,fried bread and beans. With another milkshake yazoo one to wash down with.
> 
> 20.00
> 
> poached egg on toast. 2 eggs and 3 toast.
> 
> 11.00
> 
> pint of pro mass and fruit corner yogurt before bed.
> 
> Ontop of what iv put down i had couple of bannanas, i eat them as and when i feel like it prob had another 2 all in all and mayb another 2 or 3 yogurts :whistling: and few jaffas :whistling: and peace of birthday cake :whistling: :lol: Thats a proper bodybuilders diet lmfao :laugh:
> 
> Like i say times may be wrong lol cant remem and dont really care its just to giv idea of the type of [email protected] i eat :lol:
> 
> Supps..vit c x2 1000mg ones, muti vits x2, zinc x1, fish oils x8, errr did i mention iv switched from oxy to dbol? well i have im taking 40mg of dbol for next week then orals will stopp for couple of weeks. By way i only take orals on week days lol. I have weekends off.
> 
> Thats about it. Ive been taking glutamine but only after workouts. Didnt train yesterday hmmm was that diet yesterday or day before haha fuk it dont no but i ate it at some point
> 
> Leg is killing and think ill pop it tomoz when very drunk :thumbup1:


Mate if i ate that then i would be putting on fat also...i dont think im as much of an ecto as i first thought.

My intensity needs some work though. i really wanna do a four day split but with deadlift included.

i have posted the question up in the general conversation section about 4 day split but it got taken down. not sure where to post it to be honest


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yo fat chops...!
> 
> (well u should be with that fcking diet lol  )
> 
> You're only gner be up the road u can see her every day
> 
> Divvant bother popping anything tomorrow ffs!!! Pished or otherwise
> 
> Food? I got food. Turkey and rice... thats food eh? :whistling:


Food i seen ur food it was a tub with some funny looking errr hmmm, in fact i cant even begin to describe what it was :lol: err it was a light colour jelly ish looking mess :lol:  but it was hard, cant of tasted nice coz u never ate it all :whistling: Ohh and leg is better for some reson stuck a insulin pin in it to let out some gunk and seems much better :whistling:

Will post pic for all sickos out ther steelicus :whistling:


----------



## leafman

yummymummy79 said:


> Hi, know I'm not a regular poster in here but just thought I'd drop in and say that breaking up is hard, especially when there is a kid involved, my son was nearly 3 when ex left me. But over 2 years later I can definitely say that it worked out for the best as we're both set up and happy with other people, and my little man has got a half sister too! If you can be civil and friendly with your gf then it'll be a lot easier and your little girl can grow up without the tensions and difficulties of mummy and daddy trying to get one up on each other all the time, and it'll just become normal over time for her to have you two apart. My little man loves having 2 houses/bedrooms/christmases now!
> 
> I haven't read the whole thing to know why you're breaking up and how old your daughter is so sorry if I've totally missed the point!


Thankyou  Means a lot to get advice from other woman tbh, things aint to bad at min but still at home with kids for time being. Least she knows its not working and that its only a matter of finances untill i leave. She is a good lass mother of my kids and i dont wanna take p1ss too much ill leave asap.

Thanks for advice and kind words tho


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Food i seen ur food it was a tub with some funny looking errr hmmm, in fact i cant even begin to describe what it was :lol: err it was a light colour jelly ish looking mess :lol:  but it was hard, cant of tasted nice coz u never ate it all :whistling: Ohh and leg is better for some reson stuck a insulin pin in it to let out some gunk and seems much better :whistling:
> 
> Will post pic for all sickos out ther steelicus :whistling:


Quark mate.... :laugh:

Yeah... appetite was a bit out the window this weekend :whistling:

Hows the head today?


----------



## leafman

Got form said:


> Mate if i ate that then i would be putting on fat also...i dont think im as much of an ecto as i first thought.
> 
> My intensity needs some work though. i really wanna do a four day split but with deadlift included.
> 
> i have posted the question up in the general conversation section about 4 day split but it got taken down. not sure where to post it to be honest


Iv looked at your pics and your right ur not as much as a ecto as me i seen that straight away. I would honestly sit at about 9 stone no more eating more or less anything i want. Thing is tho buddy you do have to eat lots to get big. With all respect i had a look at what ur eating and to be big u gotta eat big. Dont get me wrong i know its best to eat clean but i find that hard to do and i can get away with doing what im doing for now. If u want to be fifteen stone u gotta eat like a fifteen stone bloke simple. I dont even bother counting cals lol i eat as much as possible at all times.

As for the posting up training thing, isnt there a section for diet and training or somat. Its just a case of posting your thread in right section mate, if it was posted in general then it will have been moved. Sure there is a training section. If u wanna ask anything feel free but way i do things is not really the way other way people do lol. I wish u all the luck in world and will check in ur journal soon :thumbup1:

On side note had first night out sat for first time in ages had good night, litre of southern comfort between 2 of us before we went then had a blast round town. Not bad, managed to avoid trouble so all was good. Zar thanks hun :thumbup1: and thats me. Im training tomoz gonna have a good back sesh, leg is gonna be put threw paces this week to bad or not. Wait till i post pic up of the draining of it i performed meself :lol: Its not for faint hearted. Now im off to eat my jacket spuds,beans and cheese :thumb: With a areo choc moose for after mmmmmmmm 

Oh after eating jack for most of weekend and droppin all orals im still weighing 11 stone 3 so happy with that. Nearly half stone gain since start of blast and half way threw. Gonna start pre work out jabs now too, time to push boat out :whistling:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Quark mate.... :laugh:
> 
> Yeah... appetite was a bit out the window this weekend :whistling:
> 
> Hows the head today?


Im feeling good think night out done me world of good tbh, still cant believe what my pal said to u, made me look proper bad :whistling: shhhhhhhh . Anyways gonna get out bit more now me thinks, gettting jaw cracked and eye socket cracked that time put me off a bit pmsl :lol: Did u see pics?? lol if not let me no ill re post lol there ace i look like john meric 

quark wtf lmao


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ach I thought it was quite funny tbh 

Nah never seen pics... were they on here?


----------



## cult

man can you post a before and after pics so i can see how youve progressed ,i couldnt be fcuked reading all you journal lol,dont have the time .


----------



## leafman

cultivator said:


> man can you post a before and after pics so i can see how youve progressed ,i couldnt be fcuked reading all you journal lol,dont have the time .


look at my profile page all in there mate :thumbup1: in album


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ach I thought it was quite funny tbh
> 
> Nah never seen pics... were they on here?


just for you...







bouncers in cassalocos all started over nothing aswell sorted it tho few week later and the one who stamped me under eye didnt go back to work for 3 month. cracked jaw and cracked eye socket lol. Didnt hit floor tho :thumb: and wasnt knocked out was quite proud doc asked how long i was knocked out for and i was like u wot knocked out shape up ffs i was going nuts still :lol: notice ring imprint underr eye lmao still faint scar now


----------



## leafman

from that ...


----------



## leafman

to this in 12 months but 3 or 4 of them i done jack sh1t tbh lol...










with a real bodybuilders diet :whistling: 3 stone increase in weight


----------



## leafman

This is for steelicus (can never remem how to spell ur name u sicko  )...



and now a peak at my fridge proper bodybuilders fridge this sh1t...



lmfao im bored can u tell by way my leg is a lot better now after pulling out a load of brown ish rotton blood out of it, ohhhh and if u can see like a hole (scar) that is nothing to do with the injury thats a old stab wound i didnt go to hospital with :lol:


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE

Strange, bizarre, chav like thread, but addictive. keep it up.


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> This is for steelicus (can never remem how to spell ur name u sicko  )...
> 
> View attachment 37731
> 
> 
> and now a peak at my fridge proper bodybuilders fridge this sh1t...
> 
> View attachment 37732
> 
> 
> lmfao im bored can u tell by way my leg is a lot better now after pulling out a load of brown ish rotton blood out of it, ohhhh and if u can see like a hole (scar) that is nothing to do with the injury thats a old stab wound i didnt go to hospital with :lol:


FFS K - what the frig are you playing at ? will you get to the feckin doctors :confused1:

I am sick of chasing you round reminding you about the dentist's now you are starting all this sh!te

Wassa matter with you, yer a raving loony :cursing:

Now I will reply to your pm and you're not going to love me anymore !

Expect trouble  E x


----------



## jw007

I see life still nuts as ever Leafy

Shame about missus and family mate, You know my situation, its always difficult

just seen your comparison pics, Thats fantastic progress in a year mate, gotta be pleased at that considering eh??

only a few more stone and BOOOOM!


----------



## leafman

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Strange, bizarre, chav like thread, but addictive. keep it up.


hahaha strange defo lol chav liike mayb :lol:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> FFS K - what the frig are you playing at ? will you get to the feckin doctors :confused1:
> 
> I am sick of chasing you round reminding you about the dentist's now you are starting all this sh!te
> 
> Wassa matter with you, yer a raving loony :cursing:
> 
> Now I will reply to your pm and you're not going to love me anymore !
> 
> Expect trouble  E x


pmsl on phone so will say wot I got to say wen get home lol


----------



## leafman

jw007 said:


> I see life still nuts as ever Leafy
> 
> Shame about missus and family mate, You know my situation, its always difficult
> 
> just seen your comparison pics, Thats fantastic progress in a year mate, gotta be pleased at that considering eh??
> 
> only a few more stone and BOOOOM!


thanks for droppin in joe tbh as from last night things hav got way worse. I've got all sorts of probs at min lol just gonna concentrate on finishin last half of blast then take it from there. I give things another go just didn't work so I giv up and now and yea I'm happy wit progress considering all people who think I'm nuts coZ I won't eat rice and chicken twelve times a dAy pmsl. Off to mc ds now and yea another 2 or 3 stone and I'll be happy. Iv done half stone nearly in last five week and seem trim still lol. I must just b lucky eh lol. Glad things gettin back to normal ish for u too obj and I hate typing on these stupid I phones lol.


----------



## Joshua

Jem said:


> FFS K - what the frig are you playing at ? will you get to the feckin doctors :confused1:
> 
> I am sick of chasing you round reminding you about the dentist's now you are starting all this sh!te
> 
> Wassa matter with you, yer a raving loony :cursing:
> 
> Now I will reply to your pm and you're not going to love me anymore !
> 
> Expect trouble  E x


Hold up a moment - what is that? I thought you went to the dentist and got all that stuff sorted K :cursing: :cursing: - remember I offered to come up and extract it myself if you didn't want to go :whistling: . Were you telling me porkies?

Seriously buddy - E & me will have to pay you a visit! That said, I may need your assistance with one of my experiments. as I'm having difficulty in getting hold of some of the parts and you are the only guy I know with the right contacts. Will be in touch mate.

Stay safe buddy - ok K :laugh:,

J


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> Hold up a moment - what is that? I thought you went to the dentist and got all that stuff sorted K :cursing: :cursing: - remember I offered to come up and extract it myself if you didn't want to go :whistling: . Were you telling me porkies?
> 
> Seriously buddy - E & me will have to pay you a visit! That said, I may need your assistance with one of my experiments. as I'm having difficulty in getting hold of some of the parts and you are the only guy I know with the right contacts. Will be in touch mate.
> 
> Stay safe buddy - ok K :laugh:,
> 
> J


i always need a dentist but did go that time :whistling: :lol:

Thanks for droppin in mate im off to train in min, as for this experiment just let me no mate and if i can help in anyway i will just let me no :thumbup1:

As for stayin safe ill do my best :lol: Iv been talking to someone whos opinion i hold in high regard and i need to seriously make some life changing choices. Truth is once im let loose into the world on my own it ends in disaster so i need to decide what to do for best for myself,kids and ex missus. Im not 21 no more, think its time i sorted my head out once and for all. Mayb its a case of asking myself were im happiest, and truth is for 90 percent of time im happiest at home with kids. Anyway enougth balls im off to have pro mass then gonna nip round local gym for session on back. Very simple 3 excercises per body part and done.

Ive bandaged leg up nice and tight so it dont expload in gym :lol: Can just imagine goin to do first deadlift and BOOOOOM splatter all over mirrors :whistling:

5 sets of deads, 5 sets of bent over rows, 3 sets of chins and ill be on

way home will update shortly :thumbup1:

Couple of poor quality pics, im starting to get muscle in places iv not had before on shoulders, and main reason im puttin these up is due to fact i think thee is far too many journals without pics lol..





Im into fifth week now of blast and doses have been really low. Lower than i was meant to take tbh. Ive forgot to take my trentest for couple of weeks, so for 2 weeks of these last 5 weeks ive only had 300mg of test e lol. Have stopped orals now, but trying to build up balls to jab some oxy75. Im used to prochems pain free stuff so does anyone know if this is gonna sting like a mofo :lol: Not today, will have a jab for next session. I keep putting it off haha. Last 4 weeks and BOOOOOM as joe would say, ill hammer all tren ace and oxy75 i have :thumb:

start of blast weight... 10 10.

weight this morning 5 week in... 11 4.

Still a skin dog but will keep at it. Seriously wish i could eat more. Next blast i do ill be adding in ghrp6.

ohhh and side note im gettin hairy as fook on chest somat needs to be done soon me thinks pmsl


----------



## steelicarus

leafman said:


> This is for steelicus (can never remem how to spell ur name u sicko  )...
> 
> View attachment 37731
> 
> 
> and now a peak at my fridge proper bodybuilders fridge this sh1t...
> 
> View attachment 37732
> 
> 
> lmfao im bored can u tell by way my leg is a lot better now after pulling out a load of brown ish rotton blood out of it, ohhhh and if u can see like a hole (scar) that is nothing to do with the injury thats a old stab wound i didnt go to hospital with :lol:


Yay!!!!!


----------



## leafman

steelicarus said:


> Yay!!!!!


 :lol: its better now mate im not as daft as i seem :whistling: Antibiotics work miracles :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R

Nice pics leafy, progressing well although I think you need a chest session with me 

Not one to beat about the bush, your being incredibly selfish imo bud, its obvious you don't

love your gf and you need to leave and let her have half a chance of a good life, see kids

regular etc, but don't become one of those d1cks who can't handle there ex's being with

somebody else.

Staying because its convenient and you have no money fecking sucks and is disrespectful.

JMO for what its worth, what I will tell you Kev, I've done a bit of that myself once upon

a time around your age, me and proper Mrs had split for a while and I moved in with a

gal I'd got preggers, best thing I ever did for her, me and the kid was to eventually leave, even though

I was comfy as she had brilliant job, rich parents etc.

I was a kept man but knew I was unhappy and was making her unhappy, seriously, I didn't

have to work for a year and they got me a credit card that I could spend spend spend on.

Out with lads 4 times a week, Leeds season ticket, holidays!!!!!!!!!!!

Bastards, wish I was still there:lol:

On a more serious note, I actually got my act together and left, turned a bit

ugly mindst, couldn't see kid, payed to have me glassed:whistlingdidn't work) etc

Hell hath no fury and all that:rolleyes:

She eventually got over it and settled down and has had a nice life, bit more to

it than above but thats the gist

Bottom line from me mate, do everyone a favour and stop fecking going back

and forth, sh1t for all concerned bud.

Agony Uncle

xx


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> Nice pics leafy, progressing well although I think you need a chest session with me
> 
> Not one to beat about the bush, your being incredibly selfish imo bud, its obvious you don't
> 
> love your gf and you need to leave and let her have half a chance of a good life, see kids
> 
> regular etc, but don't become one of those d1cks who can't handle there ex's being with
> 
> somebody else.
> 
> Staying because its convenient and you have no money fecking sucks and is disrespectful.
> 
> JMO for what its worth, what I will tell you Kev, I've done a bit of that myself once upon
> 
> a time around your age, me and proper Mrs had split for a while and I moved in with a
> 
> gal I'd got preggers, best thing I ever did for her, me and the kid was to eventually leave, even though
> 
> I was comfy as she had brilliant job, rich parents etc.
> 
> I was a kept man but knew I was unhappy and was making her unhappy, seriously, I didn't
> 
> have to work for a year and they got me a credit card that I could spend spend spend on.
> 
> Out with lads 4 times a week, Leeds season ticket, holidays!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bastards, wish I was still there:lol:
> 
> On a more serious note, I actually got my act together and left, turned a bit
> 
> ugly mindst, couldn't see kid, payed to have me glassed:whistlingdidn't work) etc
> 
> Hell hath no fury and all that:rolleyes:
> 
> She eventually got over it and settled down and has had a nice life, bit more to
> 
> it than above but thats the gist
> 
> Bottom line from me mate, do everyone a favour and stop fecking going back
> 
> and forth, sh1t for all concerned bud.
> 
> Agony Uncle
> 
> xx


i like straight to point posts tel so thanks buddy :thumbup1:

There is so much i would like to say on here in this journal but i couldnt due to fact altho i do say a lot, some things need to be kept back. The money thing is more for her mate, its me who pays all bills and pays for everything she has, car,internet,laptops,phone contracts,baby things, bla bla, its not really about the money. Its also not really about seeing her with someone else. I am selfish and ill admit that. I dont do well on my own i seem to self distruct, im useless tbh have never lived on my own even when away you still get meals cooked and everything done for you lol.

It is the kids tho. Without being disrespectfull i worry what she would be like if i left her. I seen state of her when i went away for the 3 and half years, when i got out she was in a right state but then we were both a lot younger then, she nearly 30 now so shouldnt really be a issue but it still worrys me. I also grew up with both parents at home and i hate thought of my kids growing up without dad being there on a permanent basis. Most important thing for me is my kids they are all i live for to some degrees and they are what have kept me out of trouble along with her tbh. Im a impulsive person who reacts stupidly over silly lil things and sometimes it takes her to draw me back in. I understand what your saying tho totally. Truth is i dont love her like i should, and i dont have the respect i should have for her due to past issues.

In a ideal world i would like to leave when she is in a good postion, so i can leave her with money and ontop of everything. I dont no anything else other than her, i have never had a serious relationship in my life, i missed the years from 16 to 23 tbh. My choices are... do i leave now and just let her fend for herself or do i wait till we are both in a better situation to move on. I left for 3 months before xmas and it killed me, i was still here all time and found myself sat in a room thinking why am i sitting here when i could be at home with my kids and all luxorys wich go with it. Grrrrr head all over tbh. She has said she is happpy for me to stay here till we are in better situation to move on but i know she is just hoping longer i stay more chance ill stay for good if that makes sense.

I need to really think on what i want. As it stands we are no longer together but i still live here mainly weird eh :lol: My self employment is here aswell and its not easy to just move it from one place to other like i say so much to say but i just cant lol. Im glad u will tell it how u see it tel i have no problems with that and i know what a cnt i am. But fact is she brought a lot of it on her self. If not for certain factors in past then i would have the respect she really does deserve i suppose now. I cant let things go thats my problem. Deep down i kno its not gonna work but im scared how she will cope on her own. She freely admits she is fookin useless and i can vouch for that pmsl. Tel thanks buddy and one of these days i will get over to train a nice back session me thinks :whistling: :lol:  kev


----------



## TH0R

Obviously there are issues i'm unaware of mate, just trying to give you the experience & wisdom

of my age K:whistling:

Genuinely hope it sorts its self out for good soon though for you and your family


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> Obviously there are issues i'm unaware of mate, just trying to give you the experience & wisdom
> 
> of my age K:whistling:
> 
> Genuinely hope it sorts its self out for good soon though for you and your family


Always welcome mate :thumbup1:

trained today even tho leg is very sore, im not wasting last half of course was back day...

deadlifts

5 working sets

90kx5

100kx3

120kx2

140kx1 (pb was over moon think i got it coz was that angry at time pmsl)

120x3

was pleased with pb tbh had to stick a load of little weights on to get it to 140. I need to buy some more weight now lol.

bent over rows

5 working sets

50kx10

60x8

70x5

80x2 lmfao was more like a lil shrug just felt like trying heavier lol

60x10 killed me

chins

3 sets till failior rougthly 10,8,6 ish lol not too good on them.

Job done. Need to try train legs sat just hope my bad one holds up as its gettin put threw paces anyway :thumbup1:

Will update when more to add. Gonna add more progress pics at 7 week stage so 2 weeks from now. Had no pre workout jab today still, just waiting for leg to feel better then hammer them for last few week. Think iv mention have stopped orals now. Ive got into habit of taking 10mg of nolva every day and im never sure to stop it when i stop orals so just take it anyways. If anyone knows then feel free to say.


----------



## TH0R

its normal to take the nolva through the cycle kev, don't like it myself and if I get gyno

issues I use an AI myself, I know some old timers still use Nolva though:rolleye:


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> its normal to take the nolva through the cycle kev, don't like it myself and if I get gyno
> 
> issues I use an AI myself, I know some old timers still use Nolva though:rolleye:


This is thing lol, before i even started any gear or anything iv had fat biatch nipples sometimes depending on weather conditions lmfao, and since taking gear they havnt changed in no major way, never had itcy nipples or anything like that but i just got into habit of taking 10mg per day of nolva to be on safe side. Do you take a AI threw out cycle or only if needed? hmmm tbh ill prob just continue taking my ten mg of nolva per day and mayb get a AI if i get any major issues. Cheers tel :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R

leafman said:


> This is thing lol, before i even started any gear or anything iv had fat biatch nipples sometimes depending on weather conditions lmfao, and since taking gear they havnt changed in no major way, never had itcy nipples or anything like that but i just got into habit of taking 10mg per day of nolva to be on safe side. Do you take a AI threw out cycle or only if needed? hmmm tbh ill prob just continue taking my ten mg of nolva per day and mayb get a AI if i get any major issues. Cheers tel :thumbup1:


I did take AI (Aromasin) throughout first cycle but not bothered since, always here if I need

it, also have Prammi for the Progestron/prolactin probs with Deca and Tren, but fck all

yet touch wood:thumbup1:

I have aromasin, nolva, Prammi and letro in cupboard

Better to have it than not mate.


----------



## Joshua

Hey leafy - just a quick hello. Still watching matey.

All the best,

J


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> I did take AI (Aromasin) throughout first cycle but not bothered since, always here if I need
> 
> it, also have Prammi for the Progestron/prolactin probs with Deca and Tren, but fck all
> 
> yet touch wood:thumbup1:
> 
> I have aromasin, nolva, Prammi and letro in cupboard
> 
> Better to have it than not mate.


Ill prob get myself a AI and see how i go next time, tbh iv been slacking this week big time. Im entering last 4 week now so need to start pushing things. Gonna up dose by adding in some pre work out jabs. Oxy75 and tren ace i have at hand. Only got lil bit of tren ace tho, but im still using trentest 300.

Gonna be training tomoz


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> Hey leafy - just a quick hello. Still watching matey.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> J


Thanks mate glad ur checking in, things r bit quite at min just entering last 4 week of ten week blast mate and ive learnt a lot for my next one :lol: Next time im gonna up dose a good bit, and wait till im in a settled situation. Hope things are good for you j :beer:

oh current weight 11 2 :whistling: lost bit :lol: still nearly half stone up tho from start so not all bad, with 4 week left to run. Gonna try harder for last 4 week.


----------



## leafman

Ive been a bit down latly woke up this moning feeling better about things tho. Have been out in garden first thing this morning with ground half frozen and dug some of my pond out :lol: had a cup of coffee, tidyied gardens up and greenhouse then went to train. Sound like a old man,but was nice to see my rubarb and parsley and stuff starting to grow :lol: Made me think of summer and cheered me up pmsl

training..

missed legs sat :whistling: so weird session done...

squats

5 working sets..

tried to get deep so not really heavy well thats my excuse :whistling: ..

70kx10

90kx5

100kx5

120kx3

70kx10

Ive done a good bit more than this before, but im either really weak threw lack of training legs or it feels weird doing squats on the smith machine i have. Tbh not trying to make excuses but it feels very odd doing them on it. Its a powerline smith machine. Nowt special but im sure feels strange on squats. Thats my excuse and im stickin to it :whistling:

Then wanted fun so done back  ...

Deadlifts

5 working sets

80x5

100x5

120x2

140x1 (hit my pb again need some more plates or to get ar2e to gym)

120x3

Sldls (coz was thinking they do ur legs somewere :confused1: :whistling: )

5 working sets

80kx5

90x5

100x3

100x3

100x3

hardly no break for the last 3 sets just quik time lower back was blitz :lol:

chins 3 sets to failior got 2 sets of ten today, after all that strange, mayb coz i missed bent over rows out :whistling: Didnt wanna over do it and im not used to doin lots :lol: I like to do 3 excercises if poss for some reason.

Im goin to do some chest tomoz and im thinking of starting to train arms since i never really do except sometimes in shoulder press movement from hands down side. Think ill start adding in few sets of bicept curls with dbs.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Ive been a bit down latly woke up this moning feeling better about things tho. Have been out in garden first thing this morning with ground half frozen and dug some of my pond out :lol: had a cup of coffee, tidyied gardens up and greenhouse then went to train. Sound like a old man,but was nice to see my rubarb and parsley and stuff starting to grow :lol: Made me think of summer and cheered me up pmsl


lmao.... go look in my journal and see what I been doing today... journals have turned into good housekeeping/gardeners journal


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> lmao.... go look in my journal and see what I been doing today... journals have turned into good housekeeping/gardeners journal


lmao i been in garden last few days digging my pond still freezing lol tbh iv lost my get up and go again lol. I did however train yesterday and am aching all over today.

Had pre work out jab and what a difference it made lol tren ace...

Chest shoulders tris

flat bench

6 working sets

60kx8

70kx5

80kx2

85kx1

90kx1 (pb and about time its starting to creep up)

60kx8

incline bench

5 working sets

60kx5

70kx3

85kx1

90kx fail half way

60kx8

then done bit of shoulders not much tho lol...

seated shoulder press (dbs)

3 sets

20s x till failior

20s x till failior

20s x till failior

then done 3 sets on cgbp

60x8

70x2 (lmao tris were dead)

50k x till failior (not many lol)

job done.

feel like sh1t today and not eating enougth.


----------



## leafman

Not feeling great at min tbh, but just trying to plod on. Weight is at 11 stone 5 so highest iv been so far. I can remember thinking i was about 13 stone in 2004 but i wasnt no were near :lol: . Didnt have scales then to weigh myself due to livin conditions :whistling: I feel bigger now than i was then tbf.

Right added one more little thing in to my supps due to my bad circulation. My dad suffers from same and he has given me some tablet things called red vine. Ive just started taking them today to see how i go. My circulation is really bad, i can have nights were have to hang arms off edge of bed to stop them tingling and doing my head in lol. Hopefully its gonna help.

Wont be training now till monday mayb even tuesday :whistling: Ive also decided to start training my arms. Iv not really trained them much tbh so gonna start hitting them directly see if i can make them grow more lol. Thats it.

Ohh leg seems much better gonna hammer anibiotics for a while yet tho to be on safe side. Will try get some pics this week since im in sixth week (i think pmsl).


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Not feeling great at min tbh, but just trying to plod on. Weight is at 11 stone 5 so highest iv been so far. I can remember thinking i was about 13 stone in 2004 but i wasnt no were near :lol: . Didnt have scales then to weigh myself due to livin conditions :whistling: I feel bigger now than i was then tbf.
> 
> Right added one more little thing in to my supps due to my bad circulation. My dad suffers from same and he has given me some tablet things called red vine. Ive just started taking them today to see how i go. My circulation is really bad, i can have nights were have to hang arms off edge of bed to stop them tingling and doing my head in lol. Hopefully its gonna help.
> 
> Wont be training now till monday mayb even tuesday :whistling: Ive also decided to start training my arms. Iv not really trained them much tbh so gonna start hitting them directly see if i can make them grow more lol. Thats it.
> 
> Ohh leg seems much better gonna hammer anibiotics for a while yet tho to be on safe side. Will try get some pics this week since im in sixth week (i think pmsl).


I keep meaning to pick some of that up K - I have it too - awful isnt it ? I also have restless legs - although it was a LOT worse when I was running

Gonna hot foot it to H & B and get some tom :thumbup1:

Oh yeah forgot to say - Like the new avi

[you surprise me FPMSL *insert whistling*]


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> I keep meaning to pick some of that up K - I have it too - awful isnt it ? I also have restless legs - although it was a LOT worse when I was running
> 
> Gonna hot foot it to H & B and get some tom :thumbup1:
> 
> Oh yeah forgot to say - Like the new avi
> 
> [you surprise me FPMSL *insert whistling*]


Hahaha suprise suprise i suprise u eh :whistling: As for the circulation yea its a pain, i once had to leave a job due to it. Was best paid legit job i ever had, and was gutted but just couldnt manage it due to pain in hands. Was using big massive industrial staplers to make cages for army to use as baracades lol. Anyone in leeds might no of it Hescos. 800 quid a week, comin out with 650 plus 750 plus some weeks :lol: I also get it in feet aswell. Hopefully this red vine will work otherwise i may have to chop hands off but dont worry ill get pics :whistling:


----------



## Joshua

> ...Right added one more little thing in to my supps due to my bad circulation. My dad suffers from same and he has given me some tablet things called red vine. Ive just started taking them today to see how i go. My circulation is really bad, i can have nights were have to hang arms off edge of bed to stop them tingling and doing my head in lol. Hopefully its gonna help...


WTF K! I never realised that you had circulation problems.

All the talk in my journal about a thing called angiogenesis is about increasing circulation. That is what I have been researching for the last half a year or so, and spent a big part of yesterday doing a writing up a review on it :lol: .

If you would be interested, If I can get some information from you on this, I can see if I can help (either in the journal or via PM).

I have already run quite a few experiments on myself and got some really good effects. I also have some top notch people helping me out (including 2 professors, and a few cardiologists).

Seriously mate, let me know if I can help.

J


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> WTF K! I never realised that you had circulation problems.
> 
> All the talk in my journal about a thing called angiogenesis is about increasing circulation. That is what I have been researching for the last half a year or so, and spent a big part of yesterday doing a writing up a review on it :lol: .
> 
> If you would be interested, If I can get some information from you on this, I can see if I can help (either in the journal or via PM).
> 
> I have already run quite a few experiments on myself and got some really good effects. I also have some top notch people helping me out (including 2 professors, and a few cardiologists).
> 
> Seriously mate, let me know if I can help.
> 
> J


Yea would be interested not bothered were u wanna talk about it just let me know what u need to know. I have it really bad tbh like said has lost me work in past. Ill have to have a read up in ur journal. You know me thow josh i need things explaining like im a three year old :lol:

My hands can go bright red,tingle like mad so much iv sat with them in warm wate,cold water tried all sorts to ease it off when i was working at that place. If i have a hard session in gym, deadlifts in perticular after a couple of sets i need to keep flexing my hands and fingers. I can be walking down the streeet doing it and gettin few funny looks off poeople for doing so pmsl. Just try flex fingers out. When i get it in my feet its really annoying, dont feel like there is much i can do about it except jump in bath.

Any advice welcome buddy or what ever :thumbup1: 

Im up with kids this morning iv agreed to take it in turns of sorting kids every other weekend. Just so she can have lie in, lazy b1tch still in bed now :lol: But also means if she wants to do anything this weekend she can and same for me for next weekend. Im prob off out sat with bit of luck  My little lad aint well, he is being sick and not keeping food down, no temperature or anything tho and seems ok most time as he is a whinging lil [email protected] anyway :lol: Gonna see how he goes today mayb tomoz and if no better will have him to doctors monday. He is drinking his milk in bits and more so on night so hopefully he might just have a lil bug as his nose is running too. Right thats it


----------



## leafman

My blast has been stopped, due to fact i just cant put effort in at min. Things not too good so im finishing it now and will slowly get ready for next one wich will be much higher dose when time comes.

Im 11 stone 6 at min so put on a sh1tty 10 pounds or somat in 6 weekish. Past careing tbh. Cant be ****d gettin pics took, got a crap one when got out of shower other day of arm type thing lol...



Anyway prob wont post in here till can be bothered again and sort few things out. Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> My blast has been stopped, due to fact i just cant put effort in at min. Things not too good so im finishing it now and will slowly get ready for next one wich will be much higher dose when time comes.
> 
> Im 11 stone 6 at min so put on a sh1tty 10 pounds or somat in 6 weekish. Past careing tbh. Cant be ****d gettin pics took, got a crap one when got out of shower other day of arm type thing lol...
> 
> View attachment 38199
> 
> 
> Anyway prob wont post in here till can be bothered again and sort few things out. Good luck to everyone else.


Just cos am not there this weekend dnt mean you can skank off 

Am I gonna have to come and kick ur arse?? :confused1:


----------



## jabba

hi leafy srry i aint dropped in for a while been flat out mate iam growing like **** now 14.7 stone now 17 inch biceps this time last year they were 14 so all good 44 inch chest last year 40 inch so well happy with that too.... see u taking shape now good to see mate keep at it and in the summer it all seems worth if when u looking ripped iam doing 90 min training sessions now got a new training partner too and hes a 20 stone lump of solid mucle whos pushing me so hard but worth it beat me squat record tonight well pleased with that and thats in 4 weeks of training with him so all good............


----------



## PHHead

You sound like your having some issues behind the scenes mate, just keep your chin up and keep plugging away at the weights as you have come along very nicely in a very short period of time IMO!

Oh and nothing wrong with coming off the gear if your not making the most of it either, in fact good idea IMO but just because your off the gear this doesn't mean you still can't progress so don't let that put you off mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

What !!! Not post ? How shocking K !

Hope everything is ok chick -text me if you need to ...although I think you may have your quota full with zara coming to kick you up the ass - sure you dont need me to nag you as well LOL

xx


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE

Leafman......dont be a LOSER man up, and get your ass in the gym, its the easiest thing in the world to give and be normal. A great man once said, 'he who dares wins' he may have had a brother called Rodney, but the saying still holds true.


----------



## Jem

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Leafman......dont be a LOSER man up, and get your ass in the gym, its the easiest thing in the world to give and be normal. A great man once said, 'he who dares wins' he may have had a brother called Rodney, but the saying still holds true.


Kind of agree with AE actually [ :confused1: :lol: ]

I know you have a lot on your plate K but so long as you are doing the family bit and making sure that's all accounted for then you are better off going to the gym than going out on the p!ss [& doing what you usually do - if you catch me drift here:whistling:]

Family & finance first - then the gym - then everything else 

Sure you will feel better for it :thumb:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Just cos am not there this weekend dnt mean you can skank off
> 
> Am I gonna have to come and kick ur arse?? :confused1:


Hahaha ill be ok just having a few weeks to sortself out. Im defo not making most of my so called blast, its more like errr a stroll lol. Im just not eating and training as i should be lol. Ill keep training and tryin to eat enougth and i will plan ahead :whistling: 



jabba said:


> hi leafy srry i aint dropped in for a while been flat out mate iam growing like **** now 14.7 stone now 17 inch biceps this time last year they were 14 so all good 44 inch chest last year 40 inch so well happy with that too.... see u taking shape now good to see mate keep at it and in the summer it all seems worth if when u looking ripped iam doing 90 min training sessions now got a new training partner too and hes a 20 stone lump of solid mucle whos pushing me so hard but worth it beat me squat record tonight well pleased with that and thats in 4 weeks of training with him so all good............


Really glad for you mate, feel free to let me have a look how you getting on :thumbup1: 14 stone plus would be nice weight for me to settle at now, but one day eh, all the best.



PHHead said:


> You sound like your having some issues behind the scenes mate, just keep your chin up and keep plugging away at the weights as you have come along very nicely in a very short period of time IMO!
> 
> Oh and nothing wrong with coming off the gear if your not making the most of it either, in fact good idea IMO but just because your off the gear this doesn't mean you still can't progress so don't let that put you off mate! :thumbup1:


Yea you could say that mate. Im gonna really try to keep eating and training enougth to hold weight at close to were i am now. If i can hold weight around 11 stone ill be happy. Thats about 5 or 6 pounds lighter than now. Was 56 kilos when started this lol. Zara could have deadlifted twice my weight  :lol:

As for gear situation im not hundred percent what to do. Tbh i really cant be fooked with pct balls at min and its last thing i need aswell ontop of other sh1t. BUT i would like to come off totally as think it would be bigger boost coming back on. Realisticly tho i wont come off fully. Im thinking of just havin about 200mg of test e every other week.

I had been messin up with blast for last couple of week, and not even taking half of what i was meant to be taking lol. Just felt like i was wasting it so was holding back. Main reason im stoppin it. Yea prob have 200 or 250 mg of test e every 14 days. Iv never done a high dose course yet really, well not in my eyes :whistling: Next one will be special tho, as soon as spring is well under way ill prob start a 10 or even 12 course but be ready to train and eat. It is the eating side of things i struggle with. Thanks for following mate and droping in ill defo not be letting things slip too much.


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> What !!! Not post ? How shocking K !
> 
> Hope everything is ok chick -text me if you need to ...although I think you may have your quota full with zara coming to kick you up the ass - sure you dont need me to nag you as well LOL
> 
> xx





Jem said:


> Kind of agree with AE actually [ :confused1: :lol: ]
> 
> I know you have a lot on your plate K but so long as you are doing the family bit and making sure that's all accounted for then you are better off going to the gym than going out on the p!ss [& doing what you usually do - if you catch me drift here:whistling:]
> 
> Family & finance first - then the gym - then everything else
> 
> Sure you will feel better for it :thumb:


I understand were your coming from jem. I wont be going out and going mad tho as finances are not good at min. Its the complications at home. Currently im still living with my ex and kids :lol: Even tho i have my own place, i have no idea what i want at min tbh. Hate that fukin room i have (zar 7 days a week there :whistling: would you? ) And i get bored there. More chance ill self distruct :lol: Id rather be at home with kids tbh, even tho what im doing is realy selfish and un fair. Need to sort things out either stay were i am or get house of my own so can have kids stay and have my dogs and stuff. I wont go daft promise mam :whistling: 



ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Leafman......dont be a LOSER man up, and get your ass in the gym, its the easiest thing in the world to give and be normal. A great man once said, 'he who dares wins' he may have had a brother called Rodney, but the saying still holds true.


lmfao yea i know your right tbh. Ill prob post in here now and then, im just wanting to make most of any gear usage and i know im not doing it. Think ill keep training couple of times a week and keep trying to eat as much as poss, including my shakes and stuff. Motivation is proper sh1t, coz of all bull sh1t going on at home. I will go again, prob start a decent course once spring and summer are upon us proper.

Jem.. might have to try have a lil blast before expo if possible coz im not going otherwise :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> I understand were your coming from jem. I wont be going out and going mad tho as finances are not good at min. Its the complications at home. Currently im still living with my ex and kids :lol: Even tho i have my own place, i have no idea what i want at min tbh. Hate that fukin room i have (*zar 7 days a week there * :whistling: * would you?* ) And i get bored there. More chance ill self distruct :lol: Id rather be at home with kids tbh, even tho what im doing is realy selfish and un fair. Need to sort things out either stay were i am or get house of my own so can have kids stay and have my dogs and stuff. I wont go daft promise mam :whistling:


Honestly...... no, I'd struggle severely lol.

You COULD do the place up and make it decent if you were so inclined but you'd have to be planning to stay a while to be worth it. And not sure you'd want to somehow.... haha.

And bored... absolutely can understand that one!


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Honestly...... no, I'd struggle severely lol.
> 
> You COULD do the place up and make it decent if you were so inclined but you'd have to be planning to stay a while to be worth it. And not sure you'd want to somehow.... haha.
> 
> And bored... absolutely can understand that one!


Dont think i have place no more anyway zara so dont just turn up :lol: More probs than fook knows what at min and room not been paid for in ages prob just wont go back :whistling:

Im gonna continue training and will be on cruise dose, but at min not gonna be posting much in here, its pointless, as ill just end up moaning about all my sh1tty fukin problems at min and dont really wanna go there lol. So ill be back posting once things are sorted and im ready to start next blast. 

Right anyone else who reads this ignore this...

Heather get in ****in touch yea :cursing: Cant message u on fb coz u got ur settings like fort knox and deleted them last messages from u so cant just reply to them. Im sorry for whats happened but ur fault :lol: , you know what i want thow nothing changed in my eyes, told u things never work out as you want them to. But either way least ****ing let me know. I have no way of contacting u this is only thing i could think of and i know ur curiosity willl get better of u and u will take a look at this lol eventually that is. Anyway u know were i am, hope ur ok x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Kev.... gner text u now... regarding 1st and last parts of your last post... I may have a solution to both so jst hang fire.....


----------



## leafman

Cheers zar 

It kind of worked anyways she seen my message on here and since ur being a nob heather then if u dont get intouch proper ill just say all our buisness on here :lol: You know im not lieing either !

Look i kind of get message, i know ur saying u cant get intouch but we both know thats full of sh1t. There is loads of ways for u to get messages to me ur just not trying. Your gonna listen to his family and prob ur own, but why when none of them know me :confused1: They all live next door to you and in same street ffs. Yea i can imagine how it looks to them but only you know me ffs. And u doubted me all this time :cursing: You threw accusations at me all fukin time said i was keeping options open well way things are goin looks like it was other way round to me. There is no reason u cant message me on fb or msn. Fact u havnt means that you are unsure what to do. I dont get it after all this time nearly two years ffs and u finally get what u want (ok not way u wanted) and ur bottling it. Well its doing my head in so hurry fuk up and decide what ur doing, i dont get how u cant get in touch?? What load of balls and u know it, i can remem u saying when i got caught ten million times " oh if u cant keep talking then forget it" well same goes for you. It dont make sense its out in open now ur just gonna make things worse for yourself as far as he is concerned, you think he is ever gonna let go them txs he read :whistling: NO not a chance in hell and u know it. And tbh ur to blame for keeping txs from last 3 months, you even said u wanted him to know. Grrrrr, anyway ive sorted alan (well not yet but will) so forget that. Im not gonna ring ur house no more coz u stay on phone for seconds, i sent anna a message to pass onto u if u dont get this. Well suppose thats all to say for now. Just remember your my age ffs its not up to your family to make choices for you, things will never be same now even if u stayed. I know, as you know. I do feel bad on him a lil bit but he is a bully and u know it. Ohh and let him know were i live for all i care, least then ill take him out of picture proper fukin prik he is ill ram his xbox down his throat. Anyway fuk it if u dont get intouch ill send him all the pics iv got of you :lol: sorry but that should get your ar2e into gear  ffs grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

sorry everyone else reading this but had no other option to get my message across. Once all this sh1t is sorted ill be back training proper. I swore id never like or care for anyone else ever again and now i remember why. Snakes with t1ts eh joe ! Too much to drink too much info but fuk it my journal :cursing:

Ohh and diet is spot on :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Cheers zar
> 
> Ohh and diet is spot on :whistling: :lol:


Kev u fckin' maniac.......... :lol: :lol:

Step AWAY from the Southern Comfort..... or at the very least share haha 

...........Glad to hear you keeping on top of diet though at least!  :lol:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Kev u fckin' maniac.......... :lol: :lol:
> 
> Step AWAY from the Southern Comfort..... or at the very least share haha
> 
> ...........Glad to hear you keeping on top of diet though at least!  :lol:


Hahaha dont everyone keep to there diet :confused1: Every flid on here has a diet spot on dont they :whistling:

Anyway as for situation i was on about in my drunken post last night, im washing my hands of it. At end of day if she was same as me she wouldnt be able to not keep contact so more fool me eh lol. Im doing my head in over it and no point what so ever. She obviously is listening to the adams family so fuk it pmsl. Im off to try get new car today with kathryn. Gonna try part exchanging old one for somat else. Just cleaning it all up now, joe is in his lil swing in front garden, he loves it.

Also gonna get my **** to gym today gonna train anyways, do a bit of back and treat meself to a jab of trentest :lol: Heather u seem to forgot what it was all about hun but it was good while it lasted eh  Bye hun x

Journal will continue soon enougth and hopefully ill be back to normal, well what is normal for me, meaning diet inch perfect and training like a pro :whistling: :lol: Built up balls to weigh meself this morning and was suprised to see im still 11 stone :lol: Fuk knows how since my lil girl been eating more than me, along with lack of sleep for past few days. Oh well onwards and upwards prob best thing that has happened to me this anyway ive been backwards and forwards for past 18 month with allthis sh1t. Well know more im done. Cheers zara for help if thats what it could be called means a lot :beer: . My journal has always been more for just my life and such more than a journal just for training and diet, i mean i dont even have a fukin diet  Right off to finish washing the sh1t mobile bus :thumbup1: Will update my training later to make a change eh


----------



## leafman

Trained yeaaaa for change eh..

back and biceps..

deadlifts (weak as p1ss)

80kx5

90kx5

100kx3

120x3

130x1 (didnt even attempt any higher didnt feel as if id get it tbh)

bent over rows

40kx10

50kx8

60kx5

70kx4

80kx1 hahahaha

chins 3 sets to failior

then done some seated bicep curls with 20s till failior on each arm.

Job done, have decided to stop stressing over things out of my control :thumbup1:

Have dropped dose to 300mg jab every 14 days for time being. (test e) ohh but had a jab of trentest today, 300mg. Not taking no orals or anything like that for a while. Gonna wait a month then hopefully get back at it proper. If i can hold 11 stone ill be happy for now. Even 10 10 would be better than nothing.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Training!?

When the hell did you fit that in???? :confused1:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PHHead

You sound like you have as much luck with the ladies as me mate lol, good too see your pushing through it and still training! :thumb:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Training!?
> 
> When the hell did you fit that in???? :confused1:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


It took me 25 mins tops :lol: While out looking for a car (wich ended in disaster :lol: Well not disaster but didnt get one pmsl.



PHHead said:


> You sound like you have as much luck with the ladies as me mate lol, good too see your pushing through it and still training! :thumb:


Mate sh1t, you dont know half of it :lol: Thats it now, im back to single and im not gonna like any woman again :laugh: Heads still done in tbh, but im just putting it all behind me now, just p1sses me off ive wasted last 18 month ish over nothing. Its sh1t when people show real colours.

As for training, truth is yesterday was first time iv done anything tbh latley, or it feels that way anyways. Also was jammed in between a million other things so didnt really feel like a proper session. Gonna really try concentrate on it more very soon tho. Few things i need to do (like getting paid) then ill be back on it proply :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Have done some thinking and i think its time i sorted meself out and got back into things. Im gonna start training 3 times per week again, and even tho i cant eat the way i want to or need to im gonna still train and keep at it. I always think if i cant afford to eat the way i should (6 plus lil meals per day) then there is no point in putting as much effort in lol. But i dont think this is case. Im not gonna go mad on the gear side of things but i am gonna up dose a lil bit.

I have little bits lying around so im gonna keep at it and see were it takes me. Aslong as i keep training then surly there is a chance i can add muscle. Ill eat as much as possible but im just missing things i would normally have. My pro mass is due to run out in next couple of days, but im gonna just make do till i get paid in 6 week time. Im thinking of just having my full fat milk with a bannana blended in along with some bannana milkshake powder stuff for taste and use them for shakes for now. Even if i resort to having a pint of milk instead. I always let things slip massivly when i dont think i have everything i need. Ive not been this skint in years but its my own fault. Spring is in the air and i just cant bear thought of letting everything i have gained go to sh1t coz i cant get my head out of my ar2e. Iv also decided to not worry about things out of my control (heather lol) and from now on no more stressing. Ive even turned my stress phone off :whistling:

Soo basicly im gonna try pull my head out of my back pipe and get on with things. Ive just been looking at some holidays on norfolk broads in them big canal boats and i think i might book a holiday to go fishing for this summer (mayb september coz cheaper) when i get paid. Ill not get abroad this year and fishing is my type of thing, plenty of smoke and plenty of big pike  Gonna start up dating this every day even if its just random balls like this. Im gonna work out what gear i have lieing around today and sort it out to last me for next 6 week. Fuk havin a 300mg shot every 2 week when can have more :lol: Even if diet is turd i might aswell use what i have. Right thats my random update over :thumbup1:

And cant wait for the fight tonight, shame hardy dont stand much of a chance :lol:

couple of pics of my lil boy he gettin big now....


----------



## Jem

WTF is going on in here LMFAO !

K you are a fookin nutter :lol: :lol: :lol:

I didnt know all this stuff was in here ....it's a tangled love story anyway :laugh:

Did you ram the xbox down anyone's throat yet

Erm....16th April if you come ....I am feeding you Southern Comfort & setting you loose:thumb: it's most entertaining !

Nice pics of little joe btw ...


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> WTF is going on in here LMFAO !
> 
> K you are a fookin nutter :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I didnt know all this stuff was in here ....it's a tangled love story anyway :laugh:
> 
> Did you ram the xbox down anyone's throat yet
> 
> Erm....16th April if you come ....I am feeding you Southern Comfort & setting you loose:thumb: it's most entertaining !
> 
> Nice pics of little joe btw ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Well there wont be no more dramas in here hun :lol: Ive screwed my head on and have realised who in my life mean most to me. Gonna get back to training and stop stressing over stuff.

And no didnt get chance to ram no x box down any throats (yet), due to fact my threats worked and i recieved contact from people i wanted to :lol: I would if i had my way, but tbh he not worth me goin away for or worth my time. Either is she, so i have let it go, i was in wrong so fuk it.

And on 16th u might regret the feeding me southern comforts comment lmao. I have half litre before i go out then take it from there, i lost count at 22 doubles last time i went out proply :lol: . I dont drink much but thats not to say i cant drink :whistling: Honestly you have no idea what im like jem when i go out but we will have a laugth coz im defo goin :thumb: Till then tho im back to gym and gonna get myself right. I didnt wanna drag all that stuff into my journal but it was only way and its my journal to with how i please  Today is a day of relaxing then im off to pick stuff up from my room tomoz and from now on ill be training here at home (with kids), and also staying here till i get a house.

Im off for some kip... just finished watching dan hardy fight and i have few things to say first is he should be proud he done well and not tapping to them arm bars was unreal. Second thing is i hate gsp with a passion and he should fuk off and wrestle in olympics coz he cant finish a fight for sh1t and only does one thing. He made fight boring, fair enougth he dominated but thats 3 fights that have gone distance and he aint finished one in ages. Pu22y and id bite his nose clean off and spit it in his face marky millward style (rip) :lol: ... over and out night night x


----------



## leafman

Well woke up about a hour ago (i was up till 5 watching ufc) and feel really good about things. My head has been all over latly but i just feel like iv finally passed threw it. Got my priorities right, and at end of day i got my kids and health so gonna make most of it.

I feel like training today but only have a set of dumbels (20k) here were i am, but ive decided to do somat. Not sure what yet but just feel like putting some effort in. Ill prob do some seated shoulder press, with press ups inbetween sets. I just get my lil lass to sit on my back when i do press ups at home pmsl. Also prob do some standing presses with a hammer curl movement to start. Just feel like doing something. Sun is out so gonna go in back garden and clear greenhouse out aswell today. I think i might have walk to park with kids too if get time.

I feel good and its good to be stess free. I have no money or fuk all, but u know what i couldnt giv two fuks, it wont be for long and ill never let myself get into this postion again. I got complacent and lazy, but have learnt lesson. As from tuesday (when go shopping) im gonna start trying to get some sort of diet going, prob wont be great but will be a start. Oh and im gonna go for a jab of trentest since i didnt have one other day  Jab, train, clear greenhouse and if time park with kids day done :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Didnt do no training today, iv relaxed and took kids for long walk to tempsy park. Had shower after a jab of trentest 300 and then took them out got few pics on way..









I feel much better about things now and cant wait to get back to gym proper this week. Im gonna go to gym round the corner like i used to at least once or twice per week and ill train the other time at home. Gonna eat as much as can and once i get paid ill stock back up on pro mass and few other bits. Really feel good now and its bout time. Training update tomoz but will be training at home. Back me thinks


----------



## leafman

Didnt have time to go pick smith machine up from my room today, so will be tomoz now. Tommorow im off shopping (food) and then off to pick my gym equipment up and then ill set it all up here at my ex partners house since im staying here for time being. Were just seein how things go as were both getting on for a change and finacial situation aint great and i need to help sort it all out. Im finding it good spending more time with kids and she even helping me look for a house  I do realise how lucky i am tbh.

Anyway since didnt have much time i done a bit of trainig if could be called that, just a over all pump up of body. I started by doing a few sets of 25 press ups with my lil girl sat on my back lol then i done..

seated bicep curls

3 sets of 20k dbs till failior

standing shoulder press

3 sets with 20k dbs till failior

then i done some raises with dbs. Cant remem what there called for some reason pmsl but done some, standing db raises for shoulders, straight out in front of me. Done 3 sets till failior.

Then finished with another 5 sets of press ups just normal ones till failior. I felt really pumped after it and cant wait to train back proply tomoz. Im feeling good about things tbh. Im also in process of planning my next blast. Im gonna find out date of expo and try work it out so im at least half way threw blast when i go to body expo :lol: Cant be going there without at least feeling welll in myself 

Diet aint even worth talking about at minute as iv eaten hardly nothing. BUT food shoppin tomoz so im gonna stock up well. Im just gonna do my best till i get paid proply and keep at it and not just think fuk it and slack off since i cant go hundred percent yet. Update over. Will update my back session tomoz and training will be back to normal as from next monday probs. Im going back to monday push day (chest shoulders tris), wednesday pull day (back and biceps), friday legs. That will commence a week today. This week will be a bit of what ever when ever 

ohh here is a pic of one of puppies i had not long ago. I gave my dad one, the little girl who was runt of litter and she has grown massive pmsl. She is 5 month old on this picture...









Now here is couple more when she was a lil bit younger..





























and as a pup ..








[url=[/URL][URL=http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=993867&id=1512541782%5D]http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=993867&id=1512541782]


----------



## leafman

Up bright and early  Off to pick gym equipment up today and once iv got it here ill be training non stop :thumbup1: Its gonna make things sooooo much easier with me havin everything here. Just gettin ready to drop lil one at school then off to get shopping, finally be able to eat some decent scran pmsl. Times are hard but wont be for long :thumbup1:

Training back later will update then.


----------



## leafman

Have been to pick gym equipment up and spent a hour convincing my ex to let me put my smith machine up in her kitchen lmfao :lol: Over moon she is givin me till summer then if i want to keep my stuff there i need to buy a huge shed garage type thing for it all lol. But fact by end of day ill have my own lil gym in my kitchen is ace. Will train much much more consistent now. I was gonna sell it but hav decided to save gym fees for time being and keep it. Managed to leave the base up (zara u prob no wot i mean :lol: ) and fit it in car so i have far less to put together since i wont have help this time :whistling: .

Feeling really good should have upped dose ages ago. Iv decided to do a mini lil course to celibrate :whistling: It will be..

week 1.. oxy 50mg per day and 300mg test e

week 2.. d bol 30mg per day and 300 mg of test e

week 3.. 2 jabs of oxy 75 (tuesday and friday) and 300 mg of test e

week 4.. 2 jabs of oxy 75 (same days) and 300mg of trentest

week 5.. 250mg of test e (a pharma vial) and 300mg of trentest

then ill drop back onto a cruise dose of test e, but by then it will be pay day so will prob hav couple weeks cruise then do biggest blast to date  Im sick of messing about and ive been stuck round the 11 stone mark for ages. My diet aint great so for now dose has been upped. I know my lil course is mix and match but its coz its just little bits i have left of stuff :laugh: My approach is a bit different from other people to say least, but i couldnt giv two fuks i will get to were i wanna be 

Diet so far today has been spot on :whistling: haha....

woke up half 7..

8.00

pint of pro mass (i have none left now for two week  )

3 slices of toast with butter.

10.30

yazhoo milkshake (pink of course :whistling: ) bag of crisps and a mars bar

13.00

large chip butty with scraps and large battered sausage with can of coke and washed down with strawberry cheescake for after 

13.40ish

Ive not long just duted off big bowl of crunchy nut cornflakes along with pint of milk. Its £2.50 for 3, 4 litres cartons of milk from local shop im over moon :lol:

Now tell me that diet aint pro bodybuilding sh1t :whistling: :lol: Im on prowl for more food soon iv got 24 fruit corner yogurts to see to in next 7 days. Ive decided to start doing a proper shop once a week instead of bits here and there every day lol. I feel hyper and game as fuk, might go punch fuk out of polish bloke next door for revin his car at 12 last night, its not my fault his headgasket is fuked :lol: Its even more sweet since he been polishing it every day (just got a bmw) and prancing about like he was some type of polish mafia wannabe.

Grrrrrr i had a polish scruffy smack head lookin [email protected] come to my door late one night asking if i was polish doctor :confused1: I just pointed at dogs who were snarling at him threw fence and he walked out pretty quick :laugh: Im pretty sure he is right dodgy person, and i couldnt giv 2 fuks but if he brings bizzys near my door he will know about it lol. I dont need neighbours like him im thinkin of gettin kids on estate to evict him :innocent: Kids have all ready keyed his car right down side (nothin to do with me). Tbh he brings it on himself by drivin fast round estate and there is kids everywere, and noise he makes at night is stupid iv had to go round once but only kept quiet for couple of days. anyway rant over :cursing: Ohh and it is a 2 bedroom house and i have seen at least 3 familys living there, makes me mad tbh.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

lmao I did wonder what the hell you were gonna do about moving that smith machine :lol:

Polish neighbours sound awesome :thumbup1:

:lol: :lol:

My neighbours are all nosey barstewards or busy body old farts. Least no trouble though.... which is highly lucky considering where I live 

Didn't even read diet.... I think I know what it'll say and it'd only make me cry :tongue:

Off to do some ppls nails now... car is getting pre-MOT check tomorrow by the way.... ssshhhh :whistling:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> lmao I did wonder what the hell you were gonna do about moving that smith machine :lol:
> 
> Polish neighbours sound awesome :thumbup1:
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> My neighbours are all nosey barstewards or busy body old farts. Least no trouble though.... which is highly lucky considering where I live
> 
> Didn't even read diet.... I think I know what it'll say and it'd only make me cry :tongue:
> 
> Off to do some ppls nails now... car is getting pre-MOT check tomorrow by the way.... ssshhhh :whistling:


Zar there wernt no diet :lol: its just general scran. Yea smith machine is set up in kichen hahahaha kathryn keeps glaring at me and i keep saying its only for couple of month :lol:

hahaha....



she aint impressed, but ill be able to train loads  Naa better than minging table that was there i told her it makes it easyier to clean anyways 

by way it wasnt screwed together in that pic for any eagle eyes lol


----------



## leafman

Decided to train chest and shoulders and bit of arms this morning (push day but done biceps not tris), and im gonna do legs tomoz and back saturday. Iv been trying to think of what i can do for legs with things i have. Ill be doing a load of sets of squats prob try do 6 good working sets, and i could do some sldls but not sure what else. Bit awkward with what i have. Jst hope squats are good enougth to start improving legs.

Anyway push day (chest shoulders and bit of arms)...

flat bench

6 sets well 5 

50kx10

60kx5

90kx0 failed haha (jumped straight in to beat pb and failed badly lol)

80kx1 (found hard new i wouldnt get again wtf)

75kx3

60kxtill failior (not many haha)

incline bench

4 sets

60kx5

70kx5

75kx4

75kx2 (was done in by now triceps burning)

standing db shoulder press

3 sets

20s till failior

20s till failior

20s till failior

seated raises with 20k plate (just raised up to eye level nice and slow and back down) done 3 sets till shoulders burning and couldnt do no more on each set.

Then finished with a load of bicep curls. My arms were pumped to bits, triceps more than anything else and normally id work triceps on this day and do cgbp but just mixed it up today and added few sets of biceps in instead. I done..

3 sets.. first set tried with 20s but was that dead i think i done about 4 on each arm and was done pmsl so i dropped down to 15s and done them to failior on each arm. Was best iv felt after training in ages. Really pumped. Ive started taking glutamine after workouts aswell from now on. I dont have no protein at min so im just drinking milkshake after workout and i swill glutamine down with water.

One last thing is i measured my biceps first thing this morning so was cold and it was ultra small :lol: They were 14.4 :lol: Least there bigger than when i started so suppose means somat. I was 12 somat when i started i think, i have never really measuered them once ages ago thats it haha.

Right off for shower


----------



## leafman

Iv just wrote a big reply and then delted it all by accident sooo fuk off :lol:

chest is killin from yesterday and my diet is pants.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Iv just wrote a big reply and then delted it all by accident sooo fuk off :lol:
> 
> chest is killin from yesterday and my diet is pants.


LMAO you nugget 

Pished yet? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## leafman

Zar... im being good tonight gonna have early night me thinks lol, or least try to sleep. I keep tryin to sleep but latly i hav things going round in my head and it messes with my sleep pattern. I think too much thats my prob at min.

Anyway got couple of back shots was just messin about, i wouldnt get my heed in any of these shots since i need a hair cut and a shave and im lookin very tramp like latly :lol: ..





My front room is mess aswell, joes toys and play stuff all over place lol. He has a play ring, a electric swinging chair, a normal bouncer chair his high chair and a million toys and also a baby jungle gym thing that he lies on and causes havoc :lol: My front room is like a bombs hit it.

Anyway gonna train my match stick legs tomoz but not sure what i can do. Ill be doing some squats (lightish weight tilll i get used to it proper) but not sure what else can be done with basics? Any ideas welcome.

Thanks for droppin in zar ive noticed a good few people look at journal but no one says much. Maybe its coz im that perfect no one can tell me sh1t lmao. That was jk by way :lol:

Only good lil thing i noticed about my pics is that i can see my front delts (i think it is lol) in the pictures so think they must be growing. Or i hope they are. Now im gonna be training proper hopefuly i can start makin progress instead of bein at a standstill.


----------



## Jem

You have freakishly big hands I think K !


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Zar... im being good tonight gonna have early night me thinks lol, or least try to sleep. I keep tryin to sleep but latly i hav things going round in my head and it messes with my sleep pattern. I think too much thats my prob at min.
> 
> Anyway got couple of back shots was just messin about, i wouldnt get my heed in any of these shots since i need a hair cut and a shave and im lookin very tramp like latly :lol: ..
> 
> View attachment 38706
> 
> 
> View attachment 38708
> 
> 
> My front room is mess aswell, joes toys and play stuff all over place lol. He has a play ring, a electric swinging chair, a normal bouncer chair his high chair and a million toys and also a baby jungle gym thing that he lies on and causes havoc :lol: My front room is like a bombs hit it.
> 
> Anyway gonna train my match stick legs tomoz but not sure what i can do. Ill be doing some squats (lightish weight tilll i get used to it proper) but not sure what else can be done with basics? Any ideas welcome.
> 
> Thanks for droppin in zar ive noticed a good few people look at journal but no one says much. Maybe its coz im that perfect no one can tell me sh1t lmao. That was jk by way :lol:
> 
> Only good lil thing i noticed about my pics is that i can see my front delts (i think it is lol) in the pictures so think they must be growing. Or i hope they are. Now im gonna be training proper hopefuly i can start makin progress instead of bein at a standstill.


TBF you look better than I expected you to the way you been going on :thumbup1: 

My journals same... lots of views bugger all comments. Maybe I scare them away.... :whistling: :lol: :lol:

Fvckers are only in there to try swipe my diamanté bikinis anyway :cursing: Its like bloody gusset-sniffers anonymous in there *boak* 

Best not ask me about training legs..... I dnt train mine :whistling:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> You have freakishly big hands I think K !


LMAO ur not first person to say that tbh, big hands small skinny body  Naa iv always had big hands, shame my circulation in them is terrible, they can be painfull after training. Ohh and the sayin big hands big ........

is a lie :lol:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> TBF you look better than I expected you to the way you been going on :thumbup1:
> 
> My journals same... lots of views bugger all comments. Maybe I scare them away.... :whistling: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Fvckers are only in there to try swipe my diamanté bikinis anyway :cursing: Its like bloody gusset-sniffers anonymous in there *boak*
> 
> Best not ask me about training legs..... I dnt train mine :whistling:


I weighed meself this morning zar and somehow i still weigh 11 stone :confused1: Im not complaining but gonna try get move on now, been stuck round this mark for a while. And im suprised aswell :lol:

Gusset sniffers lmao... send them my way i have some underpants they can buy :thumbup1: Ill even leave them stinking of p1ss for them :lol: boak lmao.

I can just imagine tinyguy poseing in ur bikini in the mirror should have sold him one z :whistling: :lol: Pics are a must tho 

ohh and i think u do scare them away lmfao if i didnt know u id not comment hahaha jk but id have sense to keep it simple


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> I weighed meself this morning zar and somehow i still weigh 11 stone :confused1: Im not complaining but gonna try get move on now, been stuck round this mark for a while. And im suprised aswell :lol:


Get tore in about the yazoo you'll be there in no time :thumb:



leafman said:


> Gusset sniffers lmao... send them my way i have some underpants they can buy :thumbup1: Ill even leave them stinking of p1ss for them :lol: boak lmao.


Am setting up the website now.... this time next year Rodders..... 



leafman said:


> I can just imagine tinyguy poseing in ur bikini in the mirror should have sold him one z :whistling: :lol: Pics are a must tho


lmfao.... I WAS gonna say the thong is TINY he'd not fit his "bits" in it.... but on 2nd thoughts.... maybe he picked that name for a reason... :lol: :lol:



leafman said:


> *ohh and i think u do scare them away* lmfao if i didnt know u id not comment hahaha jk but id have sense to keep it simple


Good :cool2:

Happy for it just to be mates 'n' that in there


----------



## leafman

Were has the day gone :confused1: Few drinks last night and this is what happens ffs. I woke up not long ago. Gonna get 5 good sets of squats in later after ive eaten and prob do some some sldls. Just had a cup of tea with a fruit corner yogurt, and now im gonna go make myself some tuna sandwiches.

Not drinking no more, least till i can afford to go out anyway. Plus iv ran out of southern comfort not good at all. Update done.

P.s. i hate master chef.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE

leafman said:


> Were has the day gone :confused1: Few drinks last night and this is what happens ffs. I woke up not long ago. Gonna get 5 good sets of squats in later after ive eaten and prob do some some sldls. Just had a cup of tea with a fruit corner yogurt, and now im gonna go make myself some tuna sandwiches.
> 
> Not drinking no more, least till i can afford to go out anyway. Plus iv ran out of southern comfort not good at all. Update done.
> 
> P.s. i hate master chef.


Do you have a job?


----------



## leafman

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Do you have a job?


I work from home mate so am lucky enougth to be tortured by kids all fukin day :lol: Im joiner by trade but lost job about 18 month ago, so my brother giv me a job. Basicly i do nothing and get paid :whistling: Tbh i make more from buying and selling things, anything for sale, what i think i can sell for more, ill buy  Im just waiting to be paid for a lagging job i done not long back aswell, will really put me on my feet when money comes in for that. Just do wot i can to get by.

update is.. been up all night with a whinging baby making funny noises. Update finished for now ohh and i done some squats last night not heavy tho..

6 working sets

60kx10 (was trying to get really low)

70kx10 (realised how weak i was when goin low pmsl)

80kx6

90kx4

100kx3

70kx12

I have done heavier before, but i know for a fact iv not been getting as low down as i should be. On them sets i tried to get nice and deep, making sure i went deeper than edge of a bench every time. Realised how pi22 poor my legs are tbh. Didnt bother doing sldls since im doing back today, and thought ill stick em in at end of this session. Need to find some excersises i can do from home for legs other than squats. Time to hav look about.


----------



## leafman

Just getting ready to train, have been thinking aswell about gear usage. Im gonna just stick to my 300mg of test e every 2 week, but add in half a mil, pre workout of oxy75. Just to giv me a little boost for workouts. I dont have enougth of it to run in any type of course. Gonna keep things simple till i can start my nexy blast. Im hoping to keep gaining anyway if i could sort my diet out. The training is there and rest i just need the food :whistling: . Will update back workout later, will be simple deads,bent over rows and chins. Might do some sldls depending if can b ar2ed.


----------



## leafman

Didnt train back yesterday, trained it today instead, also never had a jab of that oxy stuff. Im gonna start using it tho. Ill say when i have jabs before workouts anyways.

Pulls day. Back...

deadlifts

6 working sets

70kx8

80kx5

90kx5

100kx3

120kx2

145kx (half a rep couldnt lock it out pmsl, failed at my pb weight gutted).

bent over rows

5 working sets

40kx10

40kx10

50kx8

60kx5

50kx till failor

chins

3 sets till failior, i get about 8 or ten on first set then it goes down each time by a couple of reps ended up on 6 i think. Prob 10, 8, 6.

That was it, dead lifts done me in and i felt weak. I think its my lack of food and mayb im missing my pro mass lol. Or mayb its because iv been slacking latly with training. Well gonna kee at it and i wanna beat my pb on deads asap. I want 150 within next few week. Iv got enougth weight at home to get it to 160 now aswell so can plod on at home for time being. Took couple of pics after my shower might as well stick em up if i can since iv not gone to go advanced lol...







There not very good pics but least ive put some up  I need to get back at it now seriously and im planning next blast now. Ive been stuck at same weight all year well since a bit before xmas tbh. I wanna make improvements and i had a target set at 11 stone then 13 so i need to hit the 13 one now. Gonna really try. Off for early night now, have pigged out on choc today pre workout boost :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Jem

God knows how you have done it but you have really packed on some size K ! Well done babes x


----------



## Críostóir

how tall are you? - good progress mate


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> God knows how you have done it but you have really packed on some size K ! Well done babes x


 :lol: :lol: Im not sure either but thanks anyway :laugh:, im heaviest iv ever been, but still only round 11 stone mark. Still its better than 8 stone 4 eh :whistling:



Callofthewild said:


> how tall are you? - good progress mate


Im 5 foot 9. Thanks for takin time to have a look. I want to start addin some size now again, just need to eat more tbh and force it down if needs be.I hav fast matabolism so difficult for me to get weight on. Ive been gaining while staying leanish, but not by choice lol  .


----------



## chump1976

good progress m8,reminds me of myself few yrs back lol ,just started back training after long time owtmyself.


----------



## RyanClarke

Never read this whole thing mate, but think if what i read is right about you not training and having some problems etc. You look pretty good, Thick chest/shoulders and back also to be honest. Would be nice to see you after a nice full few months in training mate. Good luck


----------



## leafman

chump1976 said:


> good progress m8,reminds me of myself few yrs back lol ,just started back training after long time owtmyself.


Cheers mate, good luck on your training and thanks for taking time to have look in :thumbup1:



RyanClarke said:


> Never read this whole thing mate, but think if what i read is right about you not training and having some problems etc. You look pretty good, Thick chest/shoulders and back also to be honest. Would be nice to see you after a nice full few months in training mate. Good luck


The beggining is sh1te anyway mate :lol: Basicly i knew absolutly nothing and have just picked it up as iv gone on with help from my journal. Started at 8 stone 4 now at 11. Yea iv had lot of problems latly, tbh iv just been trying to maintain what weight i had gained and somehow iv grew a lil bit aswell. Thanks for kind words mate and hopefully ill move on from here, and not get stuck in rut like i have been for past 6 month :whistling: 

Anyway plan is to get back training proply (as from now) and as soon as i can ill be getting some sort of diet in place. It wont be anything strict, but just making sure im getting enougth calories and some decent foods in to grow. Its diet letting me down at min but get paid soon so will be sorted as from then  Ill be starting a blast sometime in may and gonna really push things then, see were i can get for summer. Nothing to say today just sat waiting for my tea, proper bodybuilders tea of chips made in deep fat fryer with 3 fried eggs and little tin of tuna and 3 slices of buttered bread lmao. Do you think ill get fat :whistling: ohh and ill wash that down with pint of milk.  Beats chicken and rice eh lmao. Will update tmoz after push day, chest, shoulders, tris.


----------



## leafman

Didnt train today gonna wait till tomoz then im back onto proper days of monday, wednesday, friday. Pull day monday, push day wednesday, legs on friday. How i done it last year and how i wanna get in routine again now.

Looking forward to training tomoz tho. Weighed myself this morning and im 11 stone 5 pounds, i have no idea how iv gained with diet at min :lol: Im only cruising on 250mg of test every 14 days so not like mega doses. I dont think its fat either, i mean cant see my abs at end of day but i spy them every morning a bit  Im no fatter than usuall. Anyway not complaining will crack on.


----------



## Jem

LOL imagine how you would grow if you actually trained and ate properly ye little fecker ! you better work that skinny ass of yours and get to the Expo an all K


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> LOL imagine how you would grow if you actually trained and ate properly ye little fecker ! you better work that skinny ass of yours and get to the Expo an all K


We will find out very soon jem :whistling: :lol: Now spring is here and summer upon us im gonna start errrr trying :laugh: And as for expo im really unsure tbh. Will be trying to make it on the saturday like last time  . If i do and i see u, you can buy me a drink :lol: See thats a gentleman for you


----------



## leafman

Some who have taken a look at my journal might remember i had pups about 5 or 6 month ago. I had two boys who were more or less identical and they used to play together and always be together. Anyway i sold a bloke and his son them (they bought one each dont live together), so that they would see each other and be close to each other. YES im bit soft like that pmsl.

Anyway point is seen a pic today of them both 5 months old havnt quiet grew into ears yet pmsl and they are looking ace..



I can honestly say if there was any chance i could have kept these two dogs i would have. 5 month old and looking fit. There gonna be like there dad, he is very lean, strong and powerful with long thick neck and a little bear head. Not like the american akitas (like one of mine who lives inside big huge bear head) these are proper jap ones. Love em fukin ace and two dogs who will be awesome fully grown. I want them :cursing:


----------



## leafman

The dad with mam about to charge and jump and bite his head..



and same dogs as first pic when pups..





Now im off to bed lol.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Puppies!


----------



## deeppurple

they are so cute!


----------



## Joshua

Firstly you are looking good in your pics (no offence intended, but a lot better than I thought you would be) - the more you pull things together the better the results will be.

Secondly those dog pics are doing my heart in - they are so beautiful.

Keep it up K - the sky is the limit,

J


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Puppies!


I want more :whistling: :lol: Hope all is good z.



deeppurple said:


> they are so cute!


yea, but when i had them at home, i couldnt wait to get rid of them. Sh1t all over place lmao. Id take them 2 back tho now :whistling: :laugh:



Joshua said:


> Firstly you are looking good in your pics (no offence intended, but a lot better than I thought you would be) - the more you pull things together the better the results will be.
> 
> Secondly those dog pics are doing my heart in - they are so beautiful.
> 
> Keep it up K - the sky is the limit,
> 
> J


Things are slowly starting to come together josh. Everyone is suprised i make any progress lmao, but i dont mind that. I train hard when i do train, none of this fancy sh1t just compound lifts with few other lil things 5x5 heavy as poss. I suppose its diet why most think i should just look a mess pmsl. I still eat anything i want whenever i want, but i kno i can get away with it, also im not quite as daft as i may seem :whistling: .

I mean i eat every 3 hours even if its a tuna sandwich or poached egg on toast but i go threw between 4 and 6 pints of full fat milk everyday aswell. It might catch up to me one day with some of sh1te i eat, but for now i need weight so any food is good to go for me  Tbh dont think that will ever change. Milk is my friend, full fat :whistling: In fact im off for a bowl of rice crispies :lol:

Thanks for droppin in


----------



## leafman

Forgot to update training yesterday..

push day

chest shoulders and triceps..

flat bench

5 working sets

50kx10

60x5

70kx3

80kx2

90kx 0 fukin thing wouldnt go up so dont count this lol

85kx1 (pb i think lol)

incline bench

3 sets

60kx5

70kx3

60kx5 (was fooked so only did 3 sets lol)

standing shoulder press with hammer curl movement (dbs).

5 sets

20sx10

20sx10

20sx10

20sx8

20sx8

cgbp

3 sets

50kx10

60kx8

65kx5

Job done. Hav started to train arms seperate from everything else now. I used to not reaqlly train arms much juast had it in on back day. But from now on every saturday im gonna do some arm work. I need guns :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Puppies = Hard work!

Fecking cats getting mated SOON she's doing my nut in :cursing:

Time for her to fulfil her destiny and start making me some money 

(cue all the comments about cruelty pmsl)

Joking aside I love her to bits..... but not when she's in season solidly for weeks on end :cursing:


----------



## Jem

Meh bloody ragdoll ...pimp the b1tch out LMAO

AAAAAHHHH those pups are absolutely beautiful ...I really, really want one now !


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Puppies = Hard work!
> 
> Fecking cats getting mated SOON she's doing my nut in :cursing:
> 
> Time for her to fulfil her destiny and start making me some money
> 
> (cue all the comments about cruelty pmsl)
> 
> Joking aside I love her to bits..... but not when she's in season solidly for weeks on end :cursing:


Im not jking i could do with litter of pups now for money :lol: Couldnt giv fuk about what anyone thinks. As long as you find good homes then i dont see what problem is. My dogs are better dogs for letting them breed. Its natural  Get her prego and make some pennies :thumbup1:

Im close to being paid proper (ok im not but im CLOSER haha) roll on next month. Hope training going well for you aswell, things starting to return to normal for me 



Jem said:


> Meh bloody ragdoll ...pimp the b1tch out LMAO
> 
> AAAAAHHHH those pups are absolutely beautiful ...I really, really want one now !


jem i want another 11 :lol: Seriously i seen that pic of them two twins (more or less) other day and i was cursing myself for not keeping them, but the fact is i couldnt have. Really nice dogs tho. They havnt filled head out yet so ears look huge but there only 5 month old still. There pretty much identical and im really pleased they are only few doors away from each other.

You dont want a pup yet jem, you got enougth on at min i would have imagined lol. Your doing really well tho looking forward to seeing you dieted down all way :thumbup1: Im sat waiting on eggs (fried), chips with buttered bread :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> jem i want another 11 :lol: Seriously i seen that pic of them two twins (more or less) other day and i was cursing myself for not keeping them, but the fact is i couldnt have. Really nice dogs tho. They havnt filled head out yet so ears look huge but there only 5 month old still. There pretty much identical and im really pleased they are only few doors away from each other.
> 
> You dont want a pup yet jem, you got enougth on at min i would have imagined lol. Your doing really well tho looking forward to seeing you dieted down all way :thumbup1: Im sat waiting on eggs (fried), chips with buttered bread :whistling: :lol:


No I think I need a bigger hoose an all K 

OOOh yummy cannot remember the last time I had that meal ...think I was about 15 :tongue: ...another food to add to my ever expanding list :beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Meh bloody ragdoll ...pimp the b1tch out LMAO
> 
> AAAAAHHHH those pups are absolutely beautiful ...I really, really want one now !


lmao... I have a giant (empty) shed out the back... If I wasnt surrounded by theiving pikeys I'd add a big run, get another 10 and start a kitten farm 

(joke ffs! :lol: )

Am slightly concerned that wont make any money this time though....  :whistling:

Kitten #1 the money goes back to her breeder to pay for her papers...

Kitten #2 and possibly #3 money dep on cost I contemplated buying a silver tabby queen for breeding purposes

Dunno how many she will have - average is 4. Can see me being tempted to keep one too cos they WILL be cute 



leafman said:


> Im not jking i could do with litter of pups now for money :lol: Couldnt giv fuk about what anyone thinks. As long as you find good homes then i dont see what problem is. My dogs are better dogs for letting them breed. Its natural  Get her prego and make some pennies :thumbup1:
> 
> Im close to being paid proper (ok im not but im CLOSER haha) roll on next month. Hope training going well for you aswell, things starting to return to normal for me


Told ya Kev... lottery tickets are way forward :thumbup1:

Need to start playing cupid this week and finding a male I want to send her too.

She's a wee bit slender and has very siamese eyes so wanna try find a very chunky boy with bigger rounder eyes so kittens dnt go too much the siamese type way :thumbup1:

Ooohh am quite excited now actually....


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> lmao... I have a giant (empty) shed out the back... If I wasnt surrounded by theiving pikeys I'd add a big run, get another 10 and start a kitten farm
> 
> (joke ffs! :lol: )
> 
> Am slightly concerned that wont make any money this time though....  :whistling:
> 
> Kitten #1 the money goes back to her breeder to pay for her papers...
> 
> Kitten #2 and possibly #3 money dep on cost I contemplated buying a silver tabby queen for breeding purposes
> 
> Dunno how many she will have - average is 4. Can see me being tempted to keep one too cos they WILL be cute
> 
> Told ya Kev... lottery tickets are way forward :thumbup1:
> 
> Need to start playing cupid this week and finding a male I want to send her too.
> 
> She's a wee bit slender and has very siamese eyes so wanna try find a very chunky boy with bigger rounder eyes so kittens dnt go too much the siamese type way :thumbup1:
> 
> Ooohh am quite excited now actually....


How many kittens do they have per litter :confused1: i mean rougthly. Even if first time round you dont earn there is always next time. Best to invest tbh, im hoping to get runs built this year and im considering getting another bitch. If i do ill get a chunky one with more american traits, but still get kc registered since male is. I accidently left my bitch in with tingu this time round when she fell on heat but luckly she hasnt fell pregnant. Only prob is i dont want pups near xmas like last time. Might have to tho :lol:

Just coz u breed pets dont mean u dont love em, i love my dogs to bits more than i ever loved my bird lmfao, i take dogs out every day and i have 3 so thats 3 trips per day most days. I have massive side garden so have space for another female if i wanted. Suppose ill wait and see.

And i agree lottery is defo way forward  Remember what we said hundred grand borrow for one year if u win :whistling: :lol: :beer:

Ohh and iv just accidently cut my wrist on a samari sword  Not to bad just wont stop fukin bleeding lol. Its only scratch type thing. And dont ask how i managed it lets just say was havin a ninja moment :lol:


----------



## Jem

LMFAO repped you for that ...samurai sword indeed ...


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> LMFAO repped you for that ...samurai sword indeed ...


Thanks for that compliment jem :whistling: :lol: :beer: fukin looney pmsl :innocent:

Will post pics tomoz of scratch and sword haha


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Thanks for that compliment jem :whistling: :lol: :beer: fukin looney pmsl :innocent:
> 
> Will post pics tomoz of scratch and sword haha


 :lol: :lol: :lol: do do !


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> How many kittens do they have per litter :confused1: i mean rougthly. Even if first time round you dont earn there is always next time. Best to invest tbh, im hoping to get runs built this year and im considering getting another bitch. If i do ill get a chunky one with more american traits, but still get kc registered since male is. I accidently left my bitch in with tingu this time round when she fell on heat but luckly she hasnt fell pregnant. Only prob is i dont want pups near xmas like last time. Might have to tho :lol:


Ah pups jst add to festive spirit and excitement of christmas 

Average is 4 kittens generally... Some random statistic says Ragdoll cats average is 4.5 per litter lol... Suppose its like dogs... could be unlucky and have 2 or even unluckier and have 10 lol :tongue:

She's currently footering around the livingroom here carrying Blue's teddy's around in her mouth like kittens  (he has about 10... little bit spoilt :whistling: ) and putting them all in Blue's (read: HER) bed.

"Yoooo Hoooo... Noodle... here kitty kitty kitty.... Mummy's gonna pimp you out and make some money ok honey? Thats a good girl..." :whistling: 

Tell you what.... at times think its a shame that Ol' Blue boy hasn't got all his faculties about him no more... His puppies would be awesome... :thumb:

BUT.... on the other hand he is quite enough work on his own and the thought of him... plus a female... plus a whole bunch of mini-Blue's tearing up the house.... maybe not eh!!!  :lol:



leafman said:


> Just coz u breed pets dont mean u dont love em, i love my dogs to bits more than i ever loved my bird lmfao, i take dogs out every day and i have 3 so thats 3 trips per day most days. I have massive side garden so have space for another female if i wanted. Suppose ill wait and see.
> 
> And i agree lottery is defo way forward  Remember what we said hundred grand borrow for one year if u win :whistling: :lol: :beer:


Told ya already... If I win millions as in multiple I'll give you it as a gift :thumb:



leafman said:


> Ohh and iv just accidently cut my wrist on a samari sword  Not to bad just wont stop fukin bleeding lol. Its only scratch type thing. And dont ask how i managed it lets just say was havin a ninja moment :lol:


Oh in the name of the wee man....! WTF were you doing??? :lol:

Oi - Hong Kong Phoey..... stop buttering yer fecking toast with the samurai sword and use a butter knife like ever other fcker.... :laugh:


----------



## RedKola

I'm on the phone to the RSPCA right now! LMAO :lol:

Edit: Is that even the right fing? :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> I'm on the phone to the RSPCA right now! LMAO :lol:
> 
> Edit: Is that even the right fing? :lol:


SSPCA it is up here... can call the RSPCA but they might take a while to get here  :lol:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ah pups jst add to festive spirit and excitement of christmas
> 
> Average is 4 kittens generally... Some random statistic says Ragdoll cats average is 4.5 per litter lol... Suppose its like dogs... could be unlucky and have 2 or even unluckier and have 10 lol :tongue:
> 
> She's currently footering around the livingroom here carrying Blue's teddy's around in her mouth like kittens  (he has about 10... little bit spoilt :whistling: ) and putting them all in Blue's (read: HER) bed.
> 
> "Yoooo Hoooo... Noodle... here kitty kitty kitty.... Mummy's gonna pimp you out and make some money ok honey? Thats a good girl..." :whistling:
> 
> Tell you what.... at times think its a shame that Ol' Blue boy hasn't got all his faculties about him no more... His puppies would be awesome... :thumb:
> 
> BUT.... on the other hand he is quite enough work on his own and the thought of him... plus a female... plus a whole bunch of mini-Blue's tearing up the house.... maybe not eh!!!  :lol:
> 
> Told ya already... If I win millions as in multiple I'll give you it as a gift :thumb:
> 
> Oh in the name of the wee man....! WTF were you doing??? :lol:
> 
> Oi - Hong Kong Phoey..... stop buttering yer fecking toast with the samurai sword and use a butter knife like ever other fcker.... :laugh:


lmfao, i was errr just looking at the sword :whistling: and accidently caught meself :lol: Will upload pics later but its not like i slashed my wrist open pmsl. And pups dont add to xmas spirit, they just make a fuking mess and mean i have more sh1t to clean up  BUTTTT the money is good :innocent:


----------



## leafman

RedKola said:


> I'm on the phone to the RSPCA right now! LMAO :lol:
> 
> Edit: Is that even the right fing? :lol:


lmao, yea rspca are ones u phone when u find a dieing hedgehog :lol: Unless u have one of my dogs with you and he is the cause of the dieing hedgehog :lol: Then u just leave quickly :whistling:



Zara-Leoni said:


> SSPCA it is up here... can call the RSPCA but they might take a while to get here  :lol:


What so no rspca :confused1: Scottish special pest control amergency, hehe i know thats spelt wrong dont worry :tongue:

As side note chris phoned this morning zar, vince (landlord) for somereason wont phone or contact me so he has asked chris to ask me if ill giv him the keys lmao. Like as if im not gonna giv him them, and id love to know why he wont talk to me himself, im gettin impression he dont want his money


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> As side note chris phoned this morning zar, vince (landlord) for somereason wont phone or contact me so he has asked chris to ask me if ill giv him the keys lmao. Like as if im not gonna giv him them, and id love to know why he wont talk to me himself, im gettin impression he dont want his money


lmfao....

I'll see him tonight I'll let you know if he says anything lol.

Ah well dont complain mate haha.... :innocent:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> lmfao....
> 
> I'll see him tonight I'll let you know if he says anything lol.
> 
> Ah well dont complain mate haha.... :innocent:


Lol just dont mention me to him :whistling: If he aint got balls to phone me cant see how he is gonna get his money off me lol. :innocent:


----------



## leafman

Just for you jem and this took ages coz on pc as laptop playing up lol..

my scratch and sword pmsl..





Just hope its worked lol i told u it was only scratch lol

sorry about quality of pics lol best i could do at min


----------



## leafman

Legs today

squats

6 working sets (stayed lightish)

60kx10

70kx8

80kx5

80kx5

90kx5

100kx3

tried to get low as possible on them could squat more tbh but doubt id get low down.

hack squats (awkward for me grr)

5 sets

60kx5

70kx5

70kx5

80kx5

80kx5

then done some calfs

seated on smith machine

5 sets

80kx20

80kx20

80kx15

90kx10

80k till failior

Thats all i done. Gonna look into doing some lunges next leg dayu as i think my leg day is turd 

Feeling good today hopefully gonna up dose soon :thumbup1:

edited forgot to add that i done 3 sets of sldls. Went up to 90kx5 started on 70k.


----------



## Jem

FPMSL what were you doing with the sword precisely ? that's really funny - the thing must be sharp !!!


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> FPMSL what were you doing with the sword precisely ? that's really funny - the thing must be sharp !!!


Naaa ill admit it jem i was playing teenage mutant ninja turtles with my mates and lost the fight to save the world :lol:

lol, it was down the back of my pc table and i reached down for something else, pulled arm back up and noticed was bleeding. I forgot id put it there. For quick access incase intruders come in whiles im on ukm or doing somat else :whistling: :lol: Its not like iv not got a seventy kilo jap akita laid across front door (bear in mind police dogs are about 30, 35, kilos lol) :whistling:

And it isnt that sharpe, i got carried away in front garden last year and chopped a big bush thing down what was leaning into my garden and annoying me from next door neighbours, so i hacked the fuker down :lol:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Naaa ill admit it jem i was playing teenage mutant ninja turtles with my mates and lost the fight to save the world :lol:
> 
> lol, it was down the back of my pc table and i reached down for something else, pulled arm back up and noticed was bleeding. I forgot id put it there. For quick access incase intruders come in whiles im on ukm or doing somat else :whistling: :lol: Its not like iv not got a seventy kilo jap akita laid across front door (bear in mind police dogs are about 30, 35, kilos lol) :whistling:
> 
> And it isnt that sharpe, i got carried away in front garden last year and chopped a big bush thing down what was leaning into my garden and annoying me from next door neighbours, so i hacked the fuker down :lol:


I love this journal :lol: :lol: :lol:

why dont I live next door to you K ? :thumb: laugh a minute, and I know I'd be well protected


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> I love this journal :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> why dont I live next door to you K ? :thumb: laugh a minute, and I know I'd be well protected


No noise after 10 at night if u live next door to me :whistling: :lol: No bringing police to your door :lol: No parking on front of house since u got a drive way and expect lots of barking dogs if anyone approches within about 150 meters  :laugh: The dogs have a system pmsl, one barks at top of street wich inturn makes dogs at end of my close start barking wich makes my dogs bark lol. Soo basicly if someone comes to the edge of the big close thing i live in, i know about it. The lass who lives two doors away says she fees safe with dogs there as no one comes near.

Update is my calfs are killing me from yesterday it was first time worked them in ages tbh, legs also hurting and for some reason chest and shoulders are killing me even tho was wednesday i trained them :confused1: Im wondering if its due to fact iv not got as much gear in me. Mayb it helps with recovery or somat fuk knows but im aching all over. Gonna take it easy and lay on sofa and watch ufc 112 wich starts in one hour at 6 oclock espn. Update finished.

Oh and if anyone knows were cheapest place for a tub or bag of protein is let me know. Gonna have to get some monday, even if just get a bit to last till i get paid. Im thinking myprotein, will have look later. Gonna try sort a bit of a diet out to start as from monday.  Also gonna up dose very soon. Off to eat hotdogs :thumb:


----------



## adamdutton

leafman said:


> Im not jking i could do with litter of pups now for money :lol: Couldnt giv fuk about what anyone thinks. As long as you find good homes then i dont see what problem is. My dogs are better dogs for letting them breed. Its natural  Get her prego and make some pennies :thumbup1:


be carefull when breeding you say the dogs are better for it but in fact they are not, ive known dogs that are amazing at there job, ie hunting and athletic events ect, but once they had a litter it ruins them and they no longer perform, also a dog is only supposed to have 2 litters in its lifetime, so i would be very carefull when choosing the stud too as you dont want to waste one of the breedings on a dog that is just available.


----------



## leafman

adamdutton said:


> be carefull when breeding you say the dogs are better for it but in fact they are not, ive known dogs that are amazing at there job, ie hunting and athletic events ect, but once they had a litter it ruins them and they no longer perform, also a dog is only supposed to have 2 litters in its lifetime, so i would be very carefull when choosing the stud too as you dont want to waste one of the breedings on a dog that is just available.


2 litters a life time haha Boll0cks :lol: . Im not saying your wrong but ill be having more than two litters. My nannas dog had litters all her life lol, every other litter. If a litter is not good for a dog how come every vet ive seen has said that a litter is best thing you can do to a bitch to calm her down? Dont get me wrong, id never breed my dog on two heats running or anything stupid like that, but i no breeders who breed there dogs every other heat. You got to remember my dogs are not for athletic events or nothing like that and dont have a so called job. There only job is to kill tresspassers and be good pets lol.

My bitch is a different dog since having pups. A lot more happy in her self, she is calm doesnt get over excited at stupid things like she used to (she used to **** all over when excited) so i can honestly say she is defo better for it. Id never breed life out of my dogs pmsl. They are pets at end of day and gaurd dogs. Im out everyday with them all, but that being said i will be breeding her. Kc rules state you can breed a bitch as much as you like aslong as you dont breed them on two consecutive heats. Thats not to say she will fall on every time you allow them and thats not to say this is what i will do, but its the rules that i shall be following lol.

I kno there will be truth to what you say adam i dont doubt that, but i know for a fact that a stud dog can have more than 2 litters. I own my stud dog, so will be using him, but i know dogs that have had litters (males) all there life some untill they have been ten years old then retired. If you mean a male dog mate gotta say thats balls. People charge fees for stud dogs lol. That all being said i care for my dogs so wont be taking no stupid risks with them and appretiate what you say, ive seen ur dogs and fine dogs they are :thumbup1: I still disagree with a lot you have said tho :whistling:


----------



## adamdutton

im afraid your wrong there UNDER KC RULES YOU ARE ONLY ALLOWED TO REGISTER A MAXIMUM OF 6 LITTERS PER BITCH IN THERE LIFETIME,

im not talking about stud dogs its obvious they can be mated as many times as you want as they dont have to carry or deliver or whelp the pups.

you can disagree with what i say but its right and the truth, if you ask any reputable breeder they will say they would only let there bitches have a maximum of 3 litters in there life.

and i dont now which vet you go to but all the vets ive been to say the opposite and suggest the bitches get spayed and are never allowed to have a litter, if they thought it was the best to have one they would say let her have a litter then get her spayed.


----------



## leafman

adamdutton said:


> im afraid your wrong there UNDER KC RULES YOU ARE ONLY ALLOWED TO REGISTER A MAXIMUM OF 6 LITTERS PER BITCH IN THERE LIFETIME,
> 
> im not talking about stud dogs its obvious they can be mated as many times as you want as they dont have to carry or deliver or whelp the pups.
> 
> you can disagree with what i say but its right and the truth, if you ask any reputable breeder they will say they would only let there bitches have a maximum of 3 litters in there life.
> 
> and i dont now which vet you go to but all the vets ive been to say the opposite and suggest the bitches get spayed and are never allowed to have a litter, if they thought it was the best to have one they would say let her have a litter then get her spayed.


Yea that sounds about right to me, i will prob have about 6 litters out of her. Thats about right in my eyes. See this is thing.. i defo wont be having no pups this year as i dont want to have pups at christmas time like last year. With regards to the having pups every other heat i know this can be done as i no breeders who do this. Im not trying to say i wanna be a top breeder or fuk all like that pmsl. At end of day they are my pets and puppies are a bonus. Im getting another bitch anyway so ill prob have two bitches and have a litter once a year. So like i say 6 litters is about right alternating two bitches.

As for vet comments that comes from fact they want your money simple. Its a load of balls and nothing will change my mind on that. My mother had a bitch, vet said get her spayed saying all these terrible things that could happen if u dont (wanting money) so she did and her dog was worse for it. Died young and was unhealthy from a early age. My mam swerars she would never get that done again your degrading ur pet in my eyes, takin somat away that should be left alone. Vets want money simple, even pdsa say get them spayed for money, because its something u have to pay for even if on benefits. My vet is sound as fuk and tells it how it is. My last vet was same, but ill agree iv known a load of money grabbers. Breeding is a natural thing.

Think u took my original first comment wrong way mate. Im sick of all these people saying dont do this dont do that, at end of day ill do wot i fuking want and if that meant not registering the pups then i would. 6 littters is about right in my eyes tho, 2 bitches breed one every other year, wont even get 6 if i do it like that as i wont breed bella once she gets older. Choices choices :lol: Im gonna have look at kc site as i seem to have been given false information about bredding thing. I was told every other heat :confused1: My bitch has been bred once so far  And now im off to take her to woods :thumbup1:


----------



## adamdutton

you say about vets just wanting moneny but thats the reason you are breeding just for money plain and simple which is very wrong, the only reason you should breed is to try improve what you have ie a better version of the bitch or dog you have, doing it for the money is totally wrong and unethical, but if its what you want to do well fair enough no one can tell you what to do.


----------



## leafman

adamdutton said:


> you say about vets just wanting moneny but thats the reason you are breeding just for money plain and simple which is very wrong, the only reason you should breed is to try improve what you have ie a better version of the bitch or dog you have, doing it for the money is totally wrong and unethical, but if its what you want to do well fair enough no one can tell you what to do.


EXACTLY MY POINT :thumb:

:lol:

just to add i think your wrong about reasons you should breed a dog. Jap akitas had to be interbred as wasnt enougth so called SPECIAL breeders about and wasnt enougth people breeding them. I dont think the only reason you should breed a dog is so you can better the dog you already have. I think thats a load of balls, if its not about money why do all these so called expert breeders charge massive prices for dogs and make big kennels and dont even socialize with there dogs? I bought my bitch from a farm and they had stables made into kennels on a huge farm, had 3 diff breeds of dogs, i dont think its wrong and they were clearly doing it for money. I could debate this all day but wont as its my training journal pmsl. Some people just want a dog for what it is not because it has been bred to be better than anything else. I think a lot of this special breeding trying to make dogs better is whats wrong with breeding tbh. You have staffs. You have the old staffs, and look what happened to them with people trying to make dogs so called better. They change what the dog once was. Anyway if wanna debate further get a thread up and reps for speaking up  kev


----------



## leafman

geeky said:


> just letting u kno cant rep or pm u  i have text'd u tho xx


 

i know u cant u have to spread reps about hun before giving it back to same person. How are you? you ok? Got tx but they are rare nowadays :whistling: Cant keep goin on like this we need to talk. Just coz u hate me half time dont mean u should ignore me lol. You kno i think of u none fukin stop :cursing: x


----------



## leafman

Geeky..ohh and suppose u cant go to expo now with me eh :whistling: :lol:


----------



## leafman

Little update...

Im gonna be starting a ten week little blast this week. Im gonna be having 40mg of dbol for 4 week as kick start along with running 400mg of test 400 (lixus i think) and im gonna have half a mil of oxy75 pre wokout on some days. Should be a nice little blast and if i stick to it it, will prob be highest course i have taken on a regualr basis. I was gonna be starting later in month but due to a kind source im starting it in next few days. Cant wait tbh. Even the 40mg of dbol should do some damage to me as i have really been on low low doses for long time now and nothing has been regular.

Roll on summer :thumb: months time i get paid proper and it will be buisness as usual.


----------



## Jem

:confused1:

:whistling:



 

LOL!!! this journal just keeps getting better

Romance

Doggy Drama

Ninja Turtle Fight Sequences

Whatever next :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:



> :confused1:
> 
> :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! this journal just keeps getting better
> 
> *Romance *
> 
> Doggy Drama
> 
> Ninja Turtle Fight Sequences
> 
> Whatever next :bounce: :bounce:


Romance i wish :lol: Dont think she wants me know more jem :sad: I know things aint that simple thow. Life never is, but iv admitted what i want, i could go into detail why she dont want me and she has some very good reasons to back it up, but dont change fact i think of her all the time and want her. Geeky geeky xx


----------



## leafman

geeky said:


> tut u know i want you pleb face!! things just hard as er..something hard! will talk on phone asap hun xxx


It dont seem like it hun tbh. Im not daft i kno it aint easy but is it ever gonna be? After all that has happened lmao. Just miss call me and ill phone back in 5 mins when u wanna talk, hope kids are all ok hav u had appointment for liam yet? Your problem is u feel sorry for u no who.

And i expect you to post on here now, keep posting and eventually you will be able to pm and all that sh1te. And u best phone asap, make sure u have kept other number coz this phone gettin turned off this week mayb tomoz. Ill keep it turned on tho just gonna cancel direct debit. Take care hun xxx :wub:


----------



## leafman

Have slept way late this morning, but not bothered in slightest, just starting to feed meself up to train back in couple of hours time. Ive started drinking tea on the morning along with yogurt, the tea is from josh saying that there is good stuff in it that MAY help with certain things. The conversation was about circulation but not sure if its what he meant.

Anyway since i dont have no pro mass at min first thing upon waking i have a cup of tea with a fruit corner yogurt followed by breakfast of toast and cerial about 30 mins later. Best can do at min, but looking at getting protein or mass drink sorted asap. Since there is good chance ill be starting blast this week then ill get just a 2.5k tub to see me threw till pay day probs.

I didnt update this, but i done a session on my arms saturday night. I absolutly killed them, but had major problems with circulation. It got really bad forarms were itching really bad and hands swelled a bit. Not good. Gonna start taking that red vine stuff me thinks again. Anyway thats it for now will update pull session later. Will be simple deads,bent over rows and some bicep curls. 

Roll on the dbol and test :thumbup1: Gonna see if can make some drastic changes on this blast


----------



## leafman

Trained back, pull day...

deadlifts

working sets

70kx5

90kx5

120kx3

130kx2

140kx1

150kx failed :cursing: tried for pb didnt happen (pb stands at 145k i think lol)

bent over rows

40kx10

50kx5

60kx5

70kx4

80kx was too heavy form balls so stopped after 1 row lol.

60kx5

chins 3 sets till failior, then 3 sets of standing bicep curls with 15k dbs all done till failior.

Job done, bought a cheap tub of whey protein to get me by for now since starting blast tomoz or day after. I just got a tub of whey and bought big bag of bannanas, so will just make up a shake with the protein,full fat milk and a bannana. Will have one of these every morning along with breakfast aswell. Will use it just same as i used to use my pro mass for now, gotta be better than nothing.

On good note got hair cut earlyier on and id not been in for ages to this place and woman said wow u hav put some weight on :thumbup1: Im still fukin buzzin now :lol: Update done  Will prob get some pics up before i start this blast. Its gonna b for ten week, 40mg dbol a day for first 4 week and a ml of lixus test 400 per week. I think its..150mg test e,150mg of test cyp and 100mg of test prop. Will also use some pre work out jabs of oxy75 just half a ml here and there probs. Im hoping this will be first proper course i have actually stuck to and finished :lol: I get lazy with jabs tbh, and not keen on doing them but needs must this time and wanna make most of this.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Yo.... quick flyby.... all been going on over the weekend eh? 

Found out from my mate who gave me my Ragdoll cat that the 2 litters she has had so far each was 7 kittens so decent size :thumbup1:

Said mates mum (who bred the cat) has couple male ragdoll cats at stud so gonna arrange her to get mated very soon :thumbup1:

Glad you got some protein sorted... thats one problem taken care of :thumb:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yo.... quick flyby.... all been going on over the weekend eh?
> 
> Found out from my mate who gave me my Ragdoll cat that the 2 litters she has had so far each was 7 kittens so decent size :thumbup1:
> 
> Said mates mum (who bred the cat) has couple male ragdoll cats at stud so gonna arrange her to get mated very soon :thumbup1:
> 
> Glad you got some protein sorted... thats one problem taken care of :thumb:


7 !! that would do you nicly :whistling: Get it sorted :thumbup1: Yea things not too bad, i tried protein earlier (is just a cheap tub from holland and barrats for now) mixed it with bannana and full fat milk and wasnt too bad so yea will do job till next week or so. I still need my pro mass :lol:

Hope weekend went ok, ohh and it was a barbaque not a kids party zara :lol: Notice how he didnt invite me the fukin bum :lol: Not that id have went still think he is still annoyed that i didnt pay Vince his rent since chris gave me vinces number. Like it has out to do with him anyway lmao. He owes him 700 bar anyway cheeky twaat :lol: Will be starting blast this week Z so hopefully gonna make next step to being humongus 

Anyway im off for sleep soon i think gonna make somat to eat first


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> 7 !! that would do you nicly :whistling: Get it sorted :thumbup1: Yea things not too bad, i tried protein earlier (is just a cheap tub from holland and barrats for now) mixed it with bannana and full fat milk and wasnt too bad so yea will do job till next week or so. I still need my pro mass :lol:
> 
> Hope weekend went ok, ohh and it was a barbaque not a kids party zara :lol: Notice how he didnt invite me the fukin bum :lol: Not that id have went still think he is still annoyed that i didnt pay Vince his rent since chris gave me vinces number. Like it has out to do with him anyway lmao. He owes him 700 bar anyway cheeky twaat :lol: Will be starting blast this week Z so hopefully gonna make next step to being humongus
> 
> Anyway im off for sleep soon i think gonna make somat to eat first


Looked like a kids party to me... there was him, a bunch of women and shedloads of kids... and a dog. lol  

Aye Madame Cat is getting pimped out V. soon :tongue:

I was at barbeque yesterday at my mates house.... nearly 20 degrees up here yesterday and today :thumbup1: Her flipping kids ran me ragged round the garden etc today... Aunty Zara got dragged onto the trampoline by the 3 of them and held captive for about an hour in that big net thing....  Seriously thought I was gner die of exhaustion/dehydration by the end pmsl :tongue:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Looked like a kids party to me... there was him, a bunch of women and shedloads of kids... and a dog. lol
> 
> Aye Madame Cat is getting pimped out V. soon :tongue:
> 
> I was at barbeque yesterday at my mates house.... nearly 20 degrees up here yesterday and today :thumbup1: Her flipping kids ran me ragged round the garden etc today... Aunty Zara got dragged onto the trampoline by the 3 of them and held captive for about an hour in that big net thing....  Seriously thought I was gner die of exhaustion/dehydration by the end pmsl :tongue:


haha extra cardio tho eh  Think were gettin shauna one this summer she wanted one (trampoline) for birthday but her birthday is december so its cold weather so we got her somat else. Ill be on it :whistling:

Yea all the kids at house will have been chriss sisters kids. He has about 11 bros and sisters all over place :lol: He not long met up with some half brothers and sisters he had never met. I seen him err friday morning think it was took him to a hydroponic shop since he didnt have a clue (only calls wen needs somat wich suits me) lol, and he didnt mention anything about barbaque but if there leanne was there thats prob why :lol:

His sister came onto me a while back and being a good mate (and fact i wernt interested) i knocked her back and told him, and she decided to tell him that we were gonna meet and all this sh1t, (that was totall balls) and tried to make out that i was interested in her. She messed up tho coz id already told him i could have done her when we were drunk one night so he new she was full of **** haha. When we met and became friends we were drunk one night and after he got to know me he said to me.. "kev i just wanna ask u one thing mate please dont **** any of my sisters" :lol: I should have said mate there fukin dog ugly lmfao. She aint that bad for record but not my thing. Paranoid or what 

You should have asked for some scran i would have, when i had no were to stay his mam told him to tell me i could rent a room off her and you know what he did.... FUK ALL :lol: He didnt even tell me :lol: I swear i think he thinks id have tried it on with his mam or somat his mam said to me one time, well i told our chris to offer u spare room and i was like.. did u now :laugh:

He is most para person i know specially when it comes to me. What he said to you sort of proves my point, dont know what his problem is i think he thinks i go after any woman i meet lol wich is far from truth. Only one person i want and she knows who she is. Aint it a pain that the one u want u can never have eh. And iv realised iv drank half bottle of southern pmsl.

best sleep ffs iv said that once i think :beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:
 

> haha extra cardio tho eh  Think were gettin shauna one this summer she wanted one (trampoline) for birthday but her birthday is december so its cold weather so we got her somat else. Ill be on it :whistling:


Trampolines are awesome.... shame I got no kids to justify getting one 



leafman said:


> Yea all the kids at house will have been chriss sisters kids. He has about 11 bros and sisters all over place :lol: He not long met up with some half brothers and sisters he had never met. I seen him err friday morning think it was took him to a hydroponic shop since he didnt have a clue (only calls wen needs somat wich suits me) lol, and he didnt mention anything about barbaque but if there leanne was there thats prob why :lol:


There was bloody millions of kids.... lmao!



leafman said:


> His sister came onto me a while back and being a good mate (and fact i wernt interested) i knocked her back and told him, and she decided to tell him that we were gonna meet and all this sh1t, (that was totall balls) and tried to make out that i was interested in her. She messed up tho coz id already told him i could have done her when we were drunk one night so he new she was full of **** haha. When we met and became friends we were drunk one night and after he got to know me he said to me.. "kev i just wanna ask u one thing mate please dont **** any of my sisters" :lol: I should have said mate there fukin dog ugly lmfao. She aint that bad for record but not my thing. Paranoid or what
> 
> You should have asked for some scran i would have, when i had no were to stay his mam told him to tell me i could rent a room off her and you know what he did.... FUK ALL :lol: He didnt even tell me :lol: I swear i think he thinks id have tried it on with his mam or somat his mam said to me one time, well i told our chris to offer u spare room and i was like.. did u now :laugh:


Kinda like when Vince was on his way round one night then, and I wrote down my number and asked him to give it to Vince and get him to call me as I didn't have time to wait for him to come round to speak to him....

3 guesses whether or not he passed on that message.....  



leafman said:


> He is most para person i know specially when it comes to me. What he said to you sort of proves my point, dont know what his problem is i think he thinks i go after any woman i meet lol wich is far from truth. Only one person i want and she knows who she is. Aint it a pain that the one u want u can never have eh. And iv realised iv drank half bottle of southern pmsl.
> 
> best sleep ffs iv said that once i think :beer:


lmao.... yeah does seem to have a touch of the super-paranoids that one 

Ach well.... leave them get on with it dnt affect me lo :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Romance
> 
> Doggy Drama
> 
> Ninja Turtle Fight Sequences
> 
> Whatever next :bounce: :bounce:


Some consistency:confused1:

You never know

Any pics Geeky:lol: :lol:

Keep going bud:thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Trampolines are awesome.... shame I got no kids to justify getting one
> 
> There was bloody millions of kids.... lmao!
> 
> Kinda like when Vince was on his way round one night then, and I wrote down my number and asked him to give it to Vince and get him to call me as I didn't have time to wait for him to come round to speak to him....
> 
> 3 guesses whether or not he passed on that message.....
> 
> lmao.... yeah does seem to have a touch of the super-paranoids that one
> 
> Ach well.... leave them get on with it dnt affect me lo :thumbup1:


 :lol: yea he is bit like that, can be ok, just a worrier :lol:


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> Some consistency:confused1:
> 
> You never know
> 
> Any pics Geeky:lol: :lol:
> 
> Keep going bud:thumbup1:


 :lol: :lol: Geeky is a friend of mine Tel and yea there is pics but she knows were i live haha. I could ask to post pics but i know answer already ive already tried that one before lmfao. Shame aswell coz nice pics they are


----------



## TH0R

leafman said:


> :lol: :lol: Geeky is a friend of mine Tel and yea there is pics but she knows were i live haha. I could ask to post pics but i know answer already ive already tried that one before lmfao. Shame aswell coz nice pics they are


Could always pm them, :rolleye: just saying


----------



## leafman

Have final peices of bits for blast so im starting today, no point in messing about. 40mg of dbol for 4 week and a ml of lixus test 400 per week. Not a massive dose but more than usual for me if i stick to it for the full ten week.

Im also taking 25mg of oxy along with the 40mg of dbol for first two week. Will update with some pics later if i warm up im freezing :confused1: I will also add in bit of oxy75 pre work out for a few sessions just to see effects, just half a ml tho.

Diet will be anything in sight :lol: Simple eh  On side note, i need to build confidence with jabbing again. I used to not ccare in slightest and was no problem now i think i think about it too much :confused1: Dont like thought of it but gonna have first jab soon. Just hope its not a stinger since iv been used to prochem stuff.


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> Could always pm them, :rolleye: just saying


Hahaha if i didnt giv a sh1t i would :lol: Id be jealous :whistling: :lol: Man im getting all weird, iv grew one of them things that make u actually care and giv a sh1t about people, consiounce yea i cant spell the fuking thing :laugh: Plus it could back fire as she got pics of me lmfao. Id come on me journal to be confronted by pics of me in some really not to be seen shots  I know what shes like :whistling:

leafy waits for tx warning me about pics haha


----------



## leafman

Have eaten like starved dog today, gonna update what ive had so far as im proud lol...

11.00 am

cup tea with 4 bourbons biscuits, 3 slices of toast.

11.30

pint of whey protein in full fat milk mixed with a bannana and a friit corner yogurt afterwards

12.30

4 tuna mayo sandwiches

13.45ish

fried eggs x2,sausage x4 toast x3 and beans :whistling:

15.30

pint of whey protein with full fat milk and bannana mixed blended again

18.00

2 tuna sandwichs with mayo

and its now 20.00.... and im waiting on chips with spagetti bol but with out spagetti :lol: Loads of mince in it tho :thumbup1: and i wont be finished yet 

If you havnt noticed the day started bit late so im making up for it, gonna get ar2e up in morning tho want to be up for 9 on week days for full 10 week blast, so have full day to eat plenty. I will adjust diet as go along so it has some good foods in there. Im just gettin some advice on that part of things.

Thing is i dont want to compete or anything like that ever, dont mind a bit of fat tbh as can always lose it (and doubt its possible to put on loads :whistling: ), i just wanna add some size and mass. I want 3 stone put on in right places and im happy, if it went on same places the 3 stone ive put on already has gone ill be happy. BUT i wanna eat normal still, ill make few ajustments but the minute i have chicken and ****ing rice twice a day and not a plate of fried chips in sight is minute ill stop all together :lol: .I only wanna be 14 stone 

Im 11 now, and im not daft enougth to think ill get anywere near that this blast, but all the same i wanna see what i can do.

This time im gonna actually try :whistling: Cant be bothered to put pics up yet i took some last week and nothings changed, there in my profile and not too many pages back. ill update in couple of weeks prob less if i think i look ok :lol:

Supps and vits ill be using per day... vit c 2000x2, zincx1, red vine x1, nolva 10mg per day, errr glutamine in shakes 3 times per day (might start havin in water hav heard works better or somat :confused1: , ohh and 2 muti vits per day.Have considered adding createin to the 3 shakes every day since i have loads and have never used it. Anyway enougth rambling (ive eaten the chips and bol now aswell washed down with more bread  ). I dont know why im so hungry but its a nice feeling, im not used to.

edited... ive missed poached egg on toast off diet 2 and half slices of toast 2 lil eggs, there what my lil girl didnt eat earlyier coz she been stuffing face of choc haha


----------



## leafman

geeky said:


> hey hun, hope ur ok  was out at camelot yesterday so couldnt get online to msg u  will txt later if i can and u kno i'll kick ur head into the floor if ny of my pics show up nipple face lol  anyway jut wanted to let u kno im thinking of u!! tc hunni xxxx


No worries, and pics wont turn up n0b head :lol: But then again u wont believe me will you :whistling: Hope ur ok hun xx


----------



## leafman

Am going shopping in a min to get some food in. Im stupidly skint :lol: Gonna have to just do best for now.

Last night for some reason my feet got swollen :confused1: Circulation bad, and feet were killing me (one inparticular). Ive never really taken dbol at dose i am now and not sure if its that. Im taking all 8 tabs (5mg tabs) on morning along with 25 mg of oxy. I take them at same time as vits and all that stuff and drink down with my protein shake. It was night time tho that feet were worst. Im hopin was a one off so have done same today and wait and see how i get on.

Last dbol i had were the yellow 10mg ones. I know there is lot of fakes about so mayb mine were :confused1: Dbol i have now i know for fact are not fake as have had them before but only 20mg per day. I really have only ever done pu22y doses :lol: Still not had first jab :whistling: :lol: Gonna have it before shower when back from shopping and gonna get few quick pics for start of blast even tho will be same as ones taken last weekish. Im off


----------



## leafman

push day..chest, shoulders,triceps

flat bench

50x10

60x5

70x3

80x1

85x0 (failed ffs im not sure if this will be pb if get it or if iv had this before need to keep track lol)

70x4

seated militery press (done on smith machine)

30kx10

40kx5

50kx5

60x3

60x3

Close grip bench press

50kx8

50kx8

60kx5

40kxfailior

was all i done. Have had first jab of ten week course went ok.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Have had first jab of ten week course went ok.


Glad to see you manned up at last


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Glad to see you manned up at last


I dont know what got into me :lol: Has never been issue before think im just getting old :whistling: Few things im noticing latly just isnt like the old me :lol:

Anyway... im making changes to diet aswell, including taking out pro mass and few other things. I need to make sure getting enougth meat in each of my two home cooked meals. Little things but what will make difference. So i am sort of gonna have a diet :lol: Enjoyed my large big mac meal today with choc milkshake, that came to 1200 cals plus :whistling: will still eat whatever whenever, but will have enougth good stuff to cover bad lol. Will update in few days on what it is ish. Will constantly change every day (as in main meals of day) but there will be guidlines :whistling:

Will put some pics up tomoz for somat to do and frsh place to start not putting leg pics up as there is no change from leg shot in profile and plus there fukin sh1te :thumbup1:


----------



## Joshua

Tea was for keeping the circulation and blood vessel health good  .

J


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> Tea was for keeping the circulation and blood vessel health good  .
> 
> J


See knew it was in there for reason :lol: Plus i like tea anyway. Have donne 5 sets of squats today and thats it for legs. I have a bad foot, it keeps swelled up and is giving me a good bit of pain. Just done 6 sets of squats upto 90k, but getting as deep as possible.

However ..... i know i trained chest shoulders and triceps last session but lol...

i was feeling strong, sun was out and still is, top off thinking im massive stareing at smith machine and thought fuk it gonna do couple of sets of bench press :whistling:

50kx5

70kx3

80kx1

90kx1 (pb over moon been long time coming)

80x1

80k flies up now :confused1: I have only been on 40mg dbol and 25mg of oxy for 3 days or something but i had a jab of oxy75 last night (its mixed with some pro chem teste300). Not sure if it was that jab or the jab of lixus or what but i felt good today. Cant wait till monday to deadlift :thumbup1: Gotta feeling im gonna start seeing some strength gains.

Will be sticking to routine from now on today was one off :whistling: I just had a feeling id be able to do it so i did. I just feel strong (for me). Gonna hold off on pics till hopefully is some difference. Gonna weight myself in morning since i havnt for ages :whistling:

edited.. i had one amp of test e from geofmans or somat like that so iv just done it half a ml in each delt lol. I have a slight dull throb in each delt at min but its ok. The test e was really dark colour more like tren colour. Anyway wernt to bad jabin in delts tbh. Might starting banging in the lixus like that. Dont have no pain at all from the jab in quad of that either.


----------



## leafman

Update... feel really good if my teeth would stop hurting and my foot stop swelling up id b hundred percent. I feel strong tho :lol: Not sure what it is but i just feel well. Think increase of test has made me feel like new person. Should have upped dose ages ago. Soon as get paid im off out on p1ss to celibrate :lol: 

Have been looking into diet and will post up guidlines for it soon once ive wroked them out proper. Will include glutamine first thing on morning and pre workout only, just to keep it simple for me :whistling: Will be taken it with water. i have my guidlines for diet set out so far it is..

9.00am

10g glutamine in water. muti vitx2. vitcx1. zincx1. fish oils x4

2 scoops of whey protein in full fat milk blended with bannana and nuts.

Bowl or ready brek.

4 egg whites (cant eat yellow bit boiled rank) 2 slices of toast.

if i eat all that by ten im happy, struggle to eat on morning.

11.30

tuna x2 tins with 4 bread buttered (mayo and table spoon of olive oil mixed in with tuna) fruit corner yogurt for after.

13.30

This is first home cooked meal or meal from mc ds or somat. So this meal will change, however im gonna aim to have at least 200grams of meat with the meal if not ill down a whey protein shake after.

15.00

pint of whey protein again mixed with full fat milk with added bannana and nuts.

17.30

This is second home cooked meal. Again ill be aiming for 250grams of meat if not ill have a whey protein shake after. These type of meals will be like spaggetti bol or tuna pasta bake. I like chips but from now on if i have chips for a meal im gonna make wedges and bake them. Instead of frying chips in lard :whistling: On second thoughts i might have chips now and then :lol:

20.00

Im gonna have 3 eggs either scrambled or poached on 3 toast with fruit corner for after. Am also gona look into mayb trying to make omeletes (cant see it happening tbh).

11.00

before bed im gonna have a whey shake with full fat milk and bannana mixed in with nuts again, fish oilsx4. May also try add in some cottage cheese with crackers. The shake is a defo :thumbup1:

training days will be shake before and after with 5 gram of glutamine after training also.

Soooo thats my rought guidlines for diet for the day. I AM NOT STICKING TO IT AT MIN :lol:

I have the morning stuff no problem. Ill admit its bit hit and miss at min but basics are there. Will keep working on it. And before anyone says i should be having this and that please take into account im trying to keep it as normal as possible  I like nice food and eating pretty much what i want when i want. As long as im getting right amounts of protein im not gonna worry about carbs too much yet :whistling: Remember im just over 11 stone i need weight :lol: Will also be drinking tea threw out day mayb 3 cups max.


----------



## leafman

Few things first is.. Im putting weight on again :thumb: Can tell by just looking in mirror but i have a feeling its mainly water. I weighed myself at start of last week just before started blast and i was 11,2 and im now 11,6. Im thinking its prob the dbol but it feels nice to be gaining again anyway.

BUT.. i have serious problem with my foot, i mean serious as in i cant fuking walk :lol: I have no idea what ive done, cant remember going over on it or damaging it in anyway but its swollen and really painfull. Have started course of antibiotics yesterday, as will avoid doctors like plague :whistling: I havnt broke out as surly i would remember i mean iv had one or two errr drunken nights latly but still normally remember a injury like this :lol: Its not stoppin me training its just annoying me as i cant get out and about, tbh its getting me down big time. Not took dogs out in 3 days and i know they wont be happy :cursing: Prob is if i dont take tingu out everyday, he forgets his manners when i do take him out and returns to being wild :lol:

Diet going sh1te :lol: Morning is sound but main meals of day im lazy on. Will sort it out tho. I dont think im drinking enougth water aswell. Gonna try drink more water. Couple of weeks and its pay day, and then food intake will go up drasticly. Anyway thats it cant wait to train today :thumbup1: Have swapped my pull and push days round aswell so routine is same as last summer. Monday being push day, wed being pull and friday legs.  Will hold off another week or two then get some pics up.


----------



## leafman

mondays session..

push day..

flat bench press

50kx8

60kx5

70kx5

80kx2 (first time got it twice)

90kx fukin none failed half way up got it last time aswell.

70kx5

really steep incline press (felt on shoulders)

50kx5

60kx5

70kx5

80kx1

70kx5

weird how i can get 5 at 70 but only 1 at 80 on this.

military shoulder press

30kx8

40kx5

50kx3

60kx1 (proper struggled :confused1: )

40kx5

CGBP

50kx8

60kx5

70kx5

finished with 2 sets of bicep curls standing up with 15k dbs. Both sets till failior.

Job done, sun is out today, foot hurts but managed to walk round block pushing baby in buggy (using buggy for support lol). Im now 11 stone 7 pounds, heaviest iv been i think and not far off half a stone put on in first 2 week. I think im addin weight a bit eayier since not taking dogs out 3 times per day and not up and about as much as normal due to foot injury. Or mayb its just all water off dbol :lol: Either way im gettin heavyier


----------



## TH0R

leafman said:


> push day..chest, shoulders,triceps
> 
> flat bench
> 
> 50x10
> 
> 60x5
> 
> 70x3
> 
> 80x1
> 
> 85x0 (failed ffs im not sure if this will be pb if get it or if iv had this before need to keep track lol)
> 
> 70x4
> 
> seated militery press (done on smith machine)
> 
> 30kx10
> 
> 40kx5
> 
> 50kx5
> 
> 60x3
> 
> 60x3
> 
> Close grip bench press
> 
> 50kx8
> 
> 50kx8
> 
> 60kx5
> 
> 40kxfailior
> 
> was all i done. Have had first jab of ten week course went ok.





leafman said:


> See knew it was in there for reason :lol: Plus i like tea anyway. Have donne 5 sets of squats today and thats it for legs. I have a bad foot, it keeps swelled up and is giving me a good bit of pain. Just done 6 sets of squats upto 90k, but getting as deep as possible.
> 
> However ..... i know i trained chest shoulders and triceps last session but lol...
> 
> i was feeling strong, sun was out and still is, top off thinking im massive stareing at smith machine and thought fuk it gonna do couple of sets of bench press :whistling:
> 
> 50kx5
> 
> 70kx3
> 
> 80kx1
> 
> 90kx1 (pb over moon been long time coming)
> 
> 80x1
> 
> 80k flies up now :confused1: I have only been on 40mg dbol and 25mg of oxy for 3 days or something but i had a jab of oxy75 last night (its mixed with some pro chem teste300). Not sure if it was that jab or the jab of lixus or what but i felt good today. Cant wait till monday to deadlift :thumbup1: Gotta feeling im gonna start seeing some strength gains.





leafman said:


> mondays session..
> 
> push day..
> 
> flat bench press
> 
> 50kx8
> 
> 60kx5
> 
> 70kx5
> 
> 80kx2 (first time got it twice)
> 
> 90kx fukin none failed half way up got it last time aswell.
> 
> 70kx5
> 
> really steep incline press (felt on shoulders)
> 
> 50kx5
> 
> 60kx5
> 
> 70kx5
> 
> 80kx1
> 
> 70kx5
> 
> weird how i can get 5 at 70 but only 1 at 80 on this.
> 
> military shoulder press
> 
> 30kx8
> 
> 40kx5
> 
> 50kx3
> 
> 60kx1 (proper struggled :confused1: )
> 
> 40kx5
> 
> CGBP
> 
> 50kx8
> 
> 60kx5
> 
> 70kx5


Your last 3 workouts have been, shall we say....................similar:rolleye:


----------



## chump1976

dont worry abowt ur benchin m8 wiv the gear ur using in anutha 2wks ul be benchin 100k.im at 4wks wiv 2 oxys aday and benchin 110k 3x6 ,and 4wks ago doin 80k.happydays and thanks to muscle memory lol


----------



## leafman

leafman said:


> Few things first is.. Im putting weight on again :thumb: Can tell by just looking in mirror but i have a feeling its mainly water. I weighed myself at start of last week just before started blast and i was 11,2 and im now 11,6. Im thinking its prob the dbol but it feels nice to be gaining again anyway.
> 
> BUT.. i have serious problem with my foot, i mean serious as in i cant fuking walk :lol: I have no idea what ive done, cant remember going over on it or damaging it in anyway but its swollen and really painfull. Have started course of antibiotics yesterday, as will avoid doctors like plague :whistling: I havnt broke out as surly i would remember i mean iv had one or two errr drunken nights latly but still normally remember a injury like this :lol: Its not stoppin me training its just annoying me as i cant get out and about, tbh its getting me down big time. Not took dogs out in 3 days and i know they wont be happy :cursing: Prob is if i dont take tingu out everyday, he forgets his manners when i do take him out and returns to being wild :lol:
> 
> Diet going sh1te :lol: Morning is sound but main meals of day im lazy on. Will sort it out tho. I dont think im drinking enougth water aswell. Gonna try drink more water. Couple of weeks and its pay day, and then food intake will go up drasticly. Anyway thats it cant wait to train today :thumbup1: *Have swapped my pull and push days round aswell so routine is same as last summer. Monday being push day, wed being pull and friday legs. *  Will hold off another week or two then get some pics up.


Tel ^^^ :lol: Thats y had 2 sessions same.

And middle quote wasnt a workout it was a errr shall we say a impulse :lol: Iv only done it so i can get routine like i used to have it, with push day on Mondays. Just feels better that way. And heres me thinking u were reading every post :whistling:  Cheers for dropping in mate and pwromise no more double chest seshs :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## leafman

chump1976 said:


> dont worry abowt ur benchin m8 wiv the gear ur using in anutha 2wks ul be benchin 100k.im at 4wks wiv 2 oxys aday and benchin 110k 3x6 ,and 4wks ago doin 80k.happydays and thanks to muscle memory lol


Thanks mate yea, iv got 90 up once if i can get 90 every session ill be happy for now  2 oxys a day will defo help your bench id imagine :whistling:  Im takin 25mg per day along with my 40mg of dbol and 2 a day makes that look **** poor week :lol: Good luck with it mate and ill get to a 100k soon. Should have seen me when i got 90k up was bouncing about growling and shouting come on u fuker :lol: :laugh:


----------



## leafman

geeky said:


> er...dunno what to say cant really say much on here.. :whistling: x


Well just as well you dont then aint it :lol: I dont know what to say either hope ur ok tho, and i hope that cuunt falls down fuking stairs and breaks his neck :lol: :innocent: 3.20ish school run :whistling: Should have phoned, just let me no if u still have that sim or not yea  x


----------



## chump1976

lol u mad edd,showt woteve helps u tho m8,2 yr ago was benchin 125k at 13st ,plenty of gear tho then .allways found it hard to eat but found vit b12 helps massive.


----------



## leafman

geeky said:


>


I swear your just winding me up :death:


----------



## leafman

geeky said:


> lol bit harsh monkey boy x


tut why cant u dont u hav sim no more ?


----------



## leafman

trained back earlyier feelin like sh1t with a foot that still hurts loads. No proper deads :cursing:

bent over rows

40kx10

50kx10

60kx5

70kx3

60kx5

chin

3 sets till failior

then done some deads on smith machine but not to ground and quite light tbh

60kx8

70kx5

80kx5

90kx5

70kx10

Thats it cant be ****d foot is doing my head in, its sunny outside and can hardly fukin walk :cursing: Wasnt even gonna try doing any type of dead lift today but forced meself. Fuk knows how im gonna squat friday. Diet is balls :lol: Roll on payday.


----------



## leafman

geeky said:


> ish x


fuk off with ur no straight answers :lol: Dont make me turn up, :gun_bandana:

Naa i wont i cant walk proply :lol:


----------



## leafman

geeky said:


> i cant give a proper answer tho is ur msn working yet?? x


no prob next week aint there no were else can talk online? just withold ur number or email me kevinleafman one and how cant u answer just try phone iv got idea lol :lol:


----------



## leafman

geeky said:


> how do i check them?


Go to user cp at top of page then scroll right down to bottom they will be there x


----------



## leafman

geeky said:


> half joking... whatever :angry: grrr i'll phone either tomorrow or friday but u kno what im gonna say x


 :lol: :lol: I dont like being that way but some times needs must and i know ur gonna shout :whistling: x


----------



## leafman

geeky said:


> ok....byeee xx:wub:


 :wink: xx


----------



## leafman

Update..... :cursing: woke up today and foot still no better, worse bit is sun is out its a really nice day and im fukin depressed, plus i cant sleep as too uncomfortable and have million things going round in my head. When i get paid and leg is better im goin on a bender for few days and gonna drink myself to within a inch of my life. Update finished.


----------



## leafman

Feel a bit less depressed today. I seriously have no idea whats wrong with me. Iv gotta go to hospital aswell for xrays on foot and have got kathryn doing my head in coz iv come home instead of going :lol: I hate waiting about ffs, if its cracked they cant do fuk all anyway. She aint gonna shut up tho so im gonna go tonight probs. Actually feels better today and after having a good look i think its my ankle not my foot. Im gonna train first before i do anything im not stoppin my blast iv started so ill finish.

Im sick of starting a blast then somat happening and havin to stop. This 10 week blast will get finished. Im heaviest iv been at min with a [email protected] diet so if i can sort diet out should get some results. Its training legs that is problem, but swelling has gone down in my foot today wich has to be a good sign. Im hopin iv just twisted it or something in wich case ill be fine in a week or so :whistling: I hope :lol:

Plan is to try keep weight of ankle till next friday and try squating then. Today im gonna just do a bit of everything just pump myself up. Gonna hammer shoulders and arms mainly. Will try get pics up later but there just same as last ones so cant really see point, its not like u notice a couple of pounds diff in weight in photos lol. Will update after hospital as im gonn hav to go since she still fukin whinging in me lug hole now :cursing:


----------



## Spriggen

Shame your foot is still giving you problems mate. Hope its not something that'll keep you from training legs for too long. Hope it gets sorted and your looking good mate, keep it up.


----------



## TH0R

Shame its not your arm or chest thats hurting, then you could train legs every workout :rolleye:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## leafman

Spriggen said:


> Shame your foot is still giving you problems mate. Hope its not something that'll keep you from training legs for too long. Hope it gets sorted and your looking good mate, keep it up.


Just back from hospital after being forced to go :cursing: Good news is its just a badly bruised ankle but i dont get it coz i cant see no fukin bruising :lol: Ill admit its fat and swollen, but swelling went down good bit today. He said that i have to just rest it and try keep weight off it, gave me some ibruphon 500mg ones and hopefully will be back to normal soon  Cheers for droppin in pal :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> Shame its not your arm or chest thats hurting, then you could train legs every workout :rolleye:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: Believe it or not i like squats. Squats and deadlifts are fave things. The prob i have is my leg day aint very busy as i work out at home. There is only so much i can do ffs with smith machine :whistling: And there is a pic of my legs in profile i hide nothing, and show far more pics (and better quality) than some people :whistling:  Love u really Tel :beer:


----------



## leafman

Ankle feels bit better. Been hobbling about in garden tidying up a bit today, i need to move a load of paving slabs to front garden (not massive ones lol) but cant do that yet. My grass in back garden is blitzed off bella gettin in over winter ...










She cant get in now lol. Iv put load of seed down and watering the fuker givs me back pumps :lol: Strawberrys growing well and rubarb 

My lil girl took pic of me with top off but i look like im pullin weird face so its not goin up. So thats how interesting life is lmao..

Iv been trying today with diet, i keep tellin myself once leg better ill get to it but thats excuse really :whistling: today..

10.00

10g of glutaimine in water, 1000mg vit c, 1x muti vit, 1x zinc

pint of whey protein in full fat milk blended with bannana

bowl of ready brek

4 eggs (boiled)

11.30

2 tins of tuna and mixed in bit of olive oil in and had them with some noodles. Followed by fruit corner yogurt.

13.00

200grams of chicken (breast) with a cassarole thing from asda (cant spell) with peas and mash. Had pint of milk.

14.30

half pint of whey protein with milk

trained bit of shoulders (5 sets of military press, 3 sets of raises out to front and out to side so 6 sets in all)

15.00

half pint of whey protein in milk (also had 5g of glutamine with water)

17.30

ok i didnt make wedges i had chips :lol: Chips, 3 eggs, beans and 2 buttered bread. Was worried about protein being low so had half pint of whey protein aswell just 1 scoop.

Its 20.14 at min and all ive had since last meal is a bannana and fruit corner yogurt. Ive been trying to eat fruit instead of bicuits threw out the day. So not had much else junk wise. Iv had a apple 2 bannanas and thats about it.

Im gonna have some poached egg on toast soon and then shake before bed.

I am making a effort now and hopefully next friday ill be able to train legs again Tel :whistling: :lol:


----------



## leafman

Gotta go away for few days, and prob not get on here much will be back tho. And once back ill get some pics up.


----------



## hilly

diet is ermmm not bad at all mate protein is up there which is better


----------



## leafman

hilly said:


> diet is* ermmm *not bad at all mate protein is up there which is better


Pmsl :lol: . Its a start for me Hilly :thumbup1: I know im hard work mate but bare with me :whistling: As i said to you, i dont want a typical bodybuilders diet, but at same time i know i need somat in place to keep protein up. Think ive been lacking in protein big time tbh and far too many carbs.

Im slowly gonna get it better and in two weeks time, its pay day so im gonna stock up big time on foods and THINGS :whistling: Expect another pm to improve things :lol: Thanks mate and cheers for dropping in aswell, looking awesome on pics in ur journal :thumbup1:

morning has been ok today aswell...

9.00am

10g of glutamine in water

pint of whey protein,full fat milk and bannana blended (added few nuts cashews)

Bowl of ready brek (tried to go easy on sugar :whistling: )

4 eggs (boiled.

its half 11 now and im just gonna make two tins of tuna with this pasta stuff kathryn made. Will add a lil bit of olive oil to my tuna aswell and ill have a bannana and yogurt for after.

I am gonna make a effort, but in 2 weeks time things will be far better 

edited to add... ill try get front and back pics up tonight before i go away sooner i get them up then more time i have to improve for next ones lol


----------



## leafman

Couple of pics as starting place. Im only gonna have iphone to update this for few days while away so gonna stick the pics up now. There not great, im warm as fuk and fat nip[ples showing big time :lol: Should have rubbed ice cubes on them hahaha...







Ive got few more aswell so this is starting place really.


----------



## Jem

you could try smiling ! .....grrrr looking mean and moody K xx

ps: wouldnt ice cubes make them stick out more ???? LMAO NUTTER!


----------



## leafman

Legs no different to pic in profile tbh.

And to finish a pic of my fuking awesome son... Big Joe...



So thats a few pics so now i need to try improve. I am happy with back shots and thats about it. My chest is ok i suppose but looks better when cold hahaha. Diet today has been good for me will update it soon before bed.


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> you could try smiling ! .....grrrr looking mean and moody K xx
> 
> ps: wouldnt ice cubes make them stick out more ???? LMAO NUTTER!


Believe it or not jem ice cubes would make my nipples look normal :lol: Ive been to doctors and there adamant i dont have gyno tbf iv always had fatty nipples before even started training lol. Gotta work with what i have suppose, but when im cold my nipples are just normal looking :whistling: Thanks for dropping in and looking awesome in avvy :thumb:

Ohh and i dont do smiling ha Iv been depressed latly but coming round now lol.


----------



## leafman

Just for you jem lol.... (my lil girl took these yesterday ha...



Hope i got right pic as i better be quick to move it haha


----------



## Jem

LOL sort of a smile Kev haha - you make it look painful ! little joe is cute as ever too


----------



## leafman

diet today...

9.00am

10g of glutamine in water

pint of whey protein,full fat milk and bannana blended (added few nuts cashews)

Bowl of ready brek (tried to go easy on sugar :whistling: )

4 eggs (boiled.

11.30ish

two tins of tuna with bit of olive oil and some pasta with bannana and fruit corner yogurt after.

14.00

pint of whey protein with full fat milk and bannana and nuts blended.

17.00

250g of mince in a lasagne (cant spell lol) with wedges (kathryn made them hilly she did bake them tho lol)

19.30

3 eggs poached on 3 toast. Apple afterwards with half pint of milk.

21.00

Had a big bowl of the lasagne stuff with half pint of milk.

23.11 now and im gonna have another pint of whey protein with bannana and nuts before bed and im just eating a bowl of ready brek aswell.

Ive not eaten much junk. Iv eaten half a pack of bourbons during day with 3 cups of tea and thats it.

I know its not great but i am trying. I used 500g of mince in the lasagne thing that was made and i ate half for my 17.00 meal and a shady quarter at 21.00. Prob eaten about 300g of mince today and the two tins of tuna along with 4 eggs on morning and 3 earlyier on. Its more protein than i used to eat in solid form. Thanks for advice Hilly on diet mate and like i say hoping to get better as i go, will certainly help when im paid  .


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> LOL sort of a smile Kev haha - you make it look painful ! little joe is cute as ever too


Sort of tut its a cheesey smile for you ffs what more do u want :lol: I have horrible big daft smile so dont bother smiling haha. My kids make me smile tho, and joe is ace... look he not happy in this one..



LOL Gonna take look in ur journal now jem hav i missed pics, ill soon find out


----------



## leafman

Just wanted to post this picture before i go :lol: I dont have many pics of how i was before i started training but i found one pmsl. In it im half asleep as is kathryn as we had just woke up (traveling back from cornwall) BUT shows how far ive come in last 15 month :whistling: ...



Notice lack of body hair (this was only 2007) I swear since started gear iv turned into a ape :lol: Anyway thats me before i started all 9 stone of me :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Bloody hell what a difference!


----------



## Rossco700

Awesome difference matey..... thats what you call night and day, keep it up!!!!!!!


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Bloody hell what a difference!


Thanks i was 8 stone 4 when started last febuary. Have gained 3 stone all in all, just need to try keep going. Hopefully i can get to 12 stone ish soon. 



Rossco700 said:


> Awesome difference matey..... thats what you call night and day, keep it up!!!!!!!


lol Thanks buddy, yea this is heaviest iv been in my life. I actually thouight id been bigger than this in past but i hadnt. Last time i trained and put weight on i didnt have scales so guessed myself to be about 12 mayub 13 stone :lol: I was seriously wrong about that pmsl i think id have been about 11 looking back. Cheers for dropping in mate, am keepin track of yourself in ur journal :thumbup1: Im thinking of uppin dose a bit soon once i been paid and can make most of it :whistling:

Training today (hoping for a full week back at training including legs friday :whistling: )..

Today push day.. chest shoulder triceps,...

Standing shoulder press (with hammer curl movement first) dbs...

5 sets

20sx10

20sx10

20sx10

20sx8

20sx8

miitary press (seated on smith machine)..

5 sets

30kx10

40kx8

50kx5

50kx5

60kx5

flat bench

3 sets

70kx5

80kx2

90kx1 ( was pleased to hit my pb again)

CGBP

3 sets

40kx failior

50kx failior

60kx failior

Job done. Changed excercises round this week. Started with shoulders and not chest.

Will be training wednesday Back then legs friday. My leg still hurts a lot but hopefully should b fine come friday. 

On other issues, ive decided im gonna see how things go with kathryn. Were not back together as such as really is no point and she dont even want that yet. Im still looking for a house but we are just trying to have some time together and do few things as a family to see if we can try get somat back thats been missing a long time. Not sure if its possible but while im here i feel that i should at leaast try. Mayb im just being selfish (i know tel i know :whistling: ) but then a genuinly dont want my kids to not have there dad with them 24 7. Anyway ill see were it leads me i just want to have a nice summer. Its kathryns birthday on 22nd of may so were gonna go to expo on the saturday for a day out, only bad thing is i think im gonna have to take joe with us in buggy :lol: So watch ur ankles :lol:


----------



## leafman

Tried to do legs today, defo feel better but as i found out today still not right lol..

squats

50kx10

60kx8

70kx5

80kx5

90kx3

70kx8

stayed light and tried to get right down. When i got up to 90k i was not goin as far down. Have fell behind on squats but will concentrate on trying to build them back up now.

sldls

60kx8

70kx5

80kx5

90kx5

100kx3

seated calf raises (smith machine)

60kx15

70kx15

80kxfailior

90kxfailior

100kxfailior

Thats it. Depressed about sums me up at min need to get fukin paid and takin longer than imagined grrrrrr, wont b long now tho. I had my jab today put half a ml of test400 in each delt. I find it gets a dull throb next day but much better than killin my quad and not walking proper. I already walk like a freak coz of ankle still. Finally started taking dogs out again for long walks so gettin there now. Think im gonna book a holiday once money situation sorted, need a break tbh. Im thinking a weeks fishing on my own :lol: Fukin bliss it would be :whistling: A oz of blue cheese, couple bottles of southern comfort and id have a ace week fishing for some 30 pound plus carp :thumbup1: Thats what i call relaxing  Just need to convince Kat to watch kids while i go :whistling: :lol:


----------



## leafman

As said in last post had half a ml jab in each delt yesterday, felt fine afterwards but last night was hellish tryin to sleep on right side :cursing: Have no idea why but my right delt has been throbbing like a rampant rabbit all night and all today :lol: . Its easing off a bit now tho unless i lay down and dont move for a while. Left delt is fine tho :confused1: Im thinkin its due to using left hand in right delt so mayb not as stable doing it. Either that or the sites just needed opening up again since not really used them much. Gotta train push day tomoz so hopefully will b fine in morning. Im gonna open up both sites in quads aswell again so i have the 4 to work with.

No training today been watching snooker, cant believe john higgins :whistling: Dodgy fuk eh just shows u bribes are abundant i bet, least im not only dodgy fuker  Waiting on wedges with eggs now with bread and butter (diet been **** tbh) but very soon things will be back to normal. Feels like i been saying that for months :lol: Its been a long 8 week wait i know that much to b paid. Thats it.


----------



## leafman

Just gettin ready to train chest shoulders and triceps. Right delt is still throbbin badly but im gonna try push threw it and hopefully it might help disperse oil :confused1: :lol: Im not gonna not train, even if i have to go lighter than normal im gonna do somat. Its a nice sunny day today, so ill train then prob take dog out for walk before snooker starts at 3. I just hope next lot of jabs aint painfull like this has been. That was one good thing about prochem stuff at least lol.

Ah well hopefully sites will be better now they have been opened up. Im thinking of jabbin quads next time to giv delts time to repair a bit lol. Least if my quad hurts it wont stop me being able to sleep ffs. Will update training later on  Diet has been ok today aswell so far :thumbup1: Just feel really tired due to disturbed sleep.


----------



## Dsahna

Subbed mate:thumbup1:gotta return the favour

Enjoy the snooker.....again:lol:who you backing mate?


----------



## leafman

Dsahna said:


> Subbed mate:thumbup1:gotta return the favour
> 
> Enjoy the snooker.....again:lol:who you backing mate?


I want dott to win but i think robertson will :cursing: Just wanted to add that before next session starts :whistling:


----------



## leafman

Knew Robertson would win snooker the fukin nob.

Anyway i didnt train yesterday my delt was just too stiff and painfull. Ive woke up today and its slightly better but still hurts tbh. Im gonna train today tho, iv gotta have jabs again tomoz and im still not ok from last lot ffs lol. Well quads getting hit next time.

Im just making a big shake with full fat milk, whey protein and a bannana blended up before i try train. Cant see me doing much tbh but anything is better than fuk all. My lil boy has learnt to clap his hands so everytime i look at him he smiles and starts clappin pmsl. Hes turning into a right lil fuker aswell :whistling: Dragged kathryns laptop round room by lead yesterday, while spinning about in his walker, he only stopped coz lead came out of back of it :lol: She went mad coz i laugthed and watched :confused1:

Anyway update to come later of puny push session.


----------



## Dsahna

:lol: :lol:great stuff eh mate,sounds like my lad,hes just learned how to say bye,everytime one of us leaves the room he goes wild with the old "BYE" :lol:

How old is he mate,my son is 2


----------



## leafman

Dsahna said:


> :lol: :lol:great stuff eh mate,sounds like my lad,hes just learned how to say bye,everytime one of us leaves the room he goes wild with the old "BYE" :lol:
> 
> How old is he mate,my son is 2


 :lol: My lil lad is 1 in june and i have a girl who is 8 this year (fuk sounds weird that dont seem two mins she was 3 lol).

Anyway...

Im sat eating a proper bodybuilders meal of pizza chips and beans with a protein shake :whistling: :lol: and iv not trained again today BUT iv spent last 2 hours in front garden digging it all over and since its dry as a bone its been hard work lol. Certainly loosened up my delt and feels a million times better :confused1: Wondering if its help dispersed the oil in it, was hard goin at first but then gradually got better more i got into it. Over moon now training tomoz along with jab before hand in quad.

Ive still been trying with diet, ill put what iv had today so far and plans for end of day..

11.00 :whistling:

pint of full fat milk with whey protein (2 scoops) and bannana blended up with cashew nuts.

11.15

big bowl of ready brek

12.45

2 tins of tuna (lil ones) with a packet of noodles added bit of olive oil aswell and had fruit corner yogurt and about 6 bourbons after pmsl.

2.30

had 4 boiled eggs and another pint of whey protein blended with bannana in full fat milk again. (didnt add nuts due to lazyiness lol)

got back from pickin lil lass up from school walked down then..

3.20

bannanna and fruit corner yogurt quick glass of milk (half pint i think)

spent two hours digging in front garden

17.00

chips,pizza and beans with protein shake in full fat milk.

Thats it so far, will have 3 eggs poached later and another protein shake with bannana in milk again and prob a bit of sh1t and that will be it  I am still trying lol. I realise i didnt have my normal 200g plus of meat with meal im havin now but thats reason im havin shake aswell. Gonna tighten this diet up once i get paid soon.

Supps wise i have 10g of glutamine on morning with multi vits, vic c zinc tab.

Im currently on havin 1ml of test400 (lixus) per week, 30mg dbol per day and 10mg nolva and thats it. Gonna add in a ml of test300 (prochem) mixed with oxy75 (apex) once pay day comes again so can up food intake.

Quite big fukin post that but explains everything for anyone wantin to kno.

Now my beans are cold :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Cold beans are hardcore anyway:lol:

First meal at 11,lazy fcuker,if you ever wonder why my posts are shìt its because i use my phone and cant be ärsed to write them on keypad! :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Dsahna said:


> Cold beans are hardcore anyway:lol:
> 
> First meal at 11,lazy fcuker,if you ever wonder why my posts are shìt its because i use my phone and cant be ärsed to write them on keypad! :thumbup1:


haha the beans were polished off anyway  Fukin **** day today, but have trained and enjoyed it for a change tbh..

push day

chest,shoulders,tris

flat chest

working sets

50kx8

60kx5

70kx5

90kx1 (its my pb didnt try beat it)

80kx2

Incline bench really high incline.. here is incline i used, 2 pics tho cant remem wich one it is lol..





Im thinking that would hit my shoulders aswell :confused1: Hope so lol.

5 sets incline

60kx5

70kx5

80kx2

60kxfailior

60kxfailior

then

Close brip bench

3 sets

50kxfailor

60kxfailior

50kxfailior

2 sets of front raises with a 20k plate, both to failior (seated, stricted).

Thats what i done diet, not quite what i would normally do, i usually do some seated dbs presses instead of them inclines.Gonna put some effort in for couple of weeks then ill get some more pics up. Notice lack of pbs and stuff then i see everyone else hitting pbs for fun lol.

Woman do my fukin head aswell. I just got back with missus but already she been a dik over somat she came across from like 4 month ago when we wernt even together ffs.

Any suggestions welcome now as for training, mayb time to try somat different but would like to keep basic push, pull, leg days :whistling: :lol: Jab day today :cursing: Gonna go get a shower first. I pray for no bad sh1t to happen like last delt shot. Im normally ok but change of gear i think is reason, and lack of shots iv been havin, need to start manning the **** up again i got used to painless stuff lol. Thats it for now.


----------



## Dsahna

Evening leafy

Man you can write a post:lol:my good pal ant is the same but i aint seen him for a while,he wrote fcuking novels mate!!:laugh:

Your push day looks good but if i were you id ditch the incline and do standing military press instead,you could set the stands high like i do and get under the cnut,i swear by militarys mate:thumb:very nice bench by the way!!

Women are fcuking crazy mate,honestly dont even try to understand them cos they change like the frigging weather,us lads just plod on

I need a fcuking drink mate:lol:


----------



## leafman

Dsahna said:


> Evening leafy
> 
> Man you can write a post:lol:my good pal ant is the same but i aint seen him for a while,he wrote fcuking novels mate!!:laugh:
> 
> Your push day looks good but if i were you id ditch the incline and do standing military press instead,you could set the stands high like i do and get under the cnut,i swear by militarys mate:thumb:very nice bench by the way!!
> 
> Women are fcuking crazy mate,honestly dont even try to understand them cos they change like the frigging weather,us lads just plod on
> 
> I need a fcuking drink mate:lol:


Mate my journal has more sh1te in it than god knows what, its got my life in mad rambling for past 18 month in it, nothing better to do and amuses me lookin back on it :lol: I normally do standing military press with dbs. Cant do standing on smith coz not high enougth to get fully locked out at top of lift :cursing: Could do partials on it lol.

I want a hundred k bench asap lol. My back is prob strongest thing on me for weight, grip lets me down. As for woman, well im past fukin caring, and i beat u to it iv got a double southern comfort in my hand :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

You flash twàt mate,its cider for me im afraid:crying: :lol:

Jesus,people must dread me coming into their journal cos things go downhill fast pmsl


----------



## leafman

Dsahna said:


> You flash twàt mate,its cider for me im afraid:crying: :lol:
> 
> Jesus,people must dread me coming into their journal cos things go downhill fast pmsl


Southern comfort and coke is all i can drink now mate, i just dont like taste of anything else im not big drinker tbh. I hav my smoke and nothing else now im a good boy :lol: Addictive natured :whistling: and things have been going downhill in here long time before u turned up buddy 

Update is... can feel yesterdays chest session, first time iv had a good ache in a while so thats all good. Im starting to put more effort into sessions now aswell.

Gonna train back later, deadlifts, bent over rows and chins simple.


----------



## Spriggen

Ello Leafy mate.

Good luck with training back later, i strained mine last night right at the end of last rep on squats, was devastated! I'm staying optimistic to get back in the gym real soon though.

Take it your foot is a bit better nowadays then mate?


----------



## leafman

Spriggen said:


> Ello Leafy mate.
> 
> Good luck with training back later, i strained mine last night right at the end of last rep on squats, was devastated! I'm staying optimistic to get back in the gym real soon though.
> 
> Take it your foot is a bit better nowadays then mate?


Ah shame about ur back, dont rush yourself with getting back into gym tho giv it time to heal proper, bad backs can b nightmare :thumbup1:

Yea foot is ok now. It can become painfull if im on feet all day (like when diggin garden other day) but more or less fine now. Fine to train with


----------



## Dsahna

Good luck with back matey,MURDER THYSELF!! 

My back aint yet 100% either so rows are out tonight when i do upper back,just chins and hammer curls,only assistance so fcuk it


----------



## leafman

Dan didnt train back today, im aching from yesterday so have had a day of rest so i can hammer it tomoz lol.

Instead i finished digging over front garden, just need to bring paving slabs threw to make my little drive for trailor tent i have lol. Also need to straighten it all out with some top soil and bit of sand.

Few pics of my beautiful front garden lmao (yes im bored)... oh and plus transformation will be shown in couple of weeks haha like one of them garden programmes but much sh1tter !!..







police have been about all day, there after the brother of polish bloke next door to me. Sooner they all fuk off the better, bringing police round and im sat in front garden with biggest bliffter known to man ffs lol.

Im off.


----------



## Dsahna

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Character


----------



## leafman

Dsahna said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Character


Wait till i repost that same pic but when my purple flowers hav come out :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Any err.... buds hiding among the flowers mate:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Just been looking at your pics mate,youve made great gains since you started ffs,3 stone of pure muscle by the looks of things,great work:thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Dsahna said:


> Any err.... buds hiding among the flowers mate:whistling: :lol:


Not in my garden mate :whistling: As for surrounding country side who knows :whistling: :lol:



Dsahna said:


> Just been looking at your pics mate,youve made great gains since you started ffs,3 stone of pure muscle by the looks of things,great work:thumbup1:


Thanks  Not sure if its pure muscle but it seems to have gone on in right areas. I never wanted to gain that way it just happened, i eat what i want, when i want just a fast matabolism. Would love someone to guess my bodyfat tbh. My scales say bf is 14.4 but iv heard there not accurate. I only wanna be about 14 stone in condition i am now and id be happy


----------



## Dsahna

What wt are you now?


----------



## chump1976

hes abot 11ish i think m8


----------



## Heineken

leafman said:


> police have been about all day, there after the brother of polish bloke next door to me. Sooner they all fuk off the better, bringing police round and im sat in front garden with biggest bliffter known to man ffs lol.
> 
> Im off.


PMSL! Love it mate :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

chump1976 said:


> hes abot 11ish i think m8


:thumbup1:ta


----------



## leafman

Dsahna said:


> What wt are you now?


11 stone 4 



chump1976 said:


> hes abot 11ish i think m8


Yep good memory hows things??



Heineken said:


> PMSL! Love it mate :lol:


My next door neighbours are weird mate. Two bedroom house with the whole of fukin warsaw living in it, Sure his missus is on game aswell scruffy cow :whistling: :lol: And her mam and thats truth aswell lol.

Ps...Know one in here for days then its a all pile in :lol:


----------



## Heineken

****in LOL :lol:


----------



## leafman

Just made big fukin post with training and diet and lost the lot, so update is... im ****ed off and im off for a shower and jab :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Sickener mate:eek:


----------



## leafman

Dsahna said:


> Sickener mate:eek:


 :lol: Im just a lazy fuk sometimes :whistling:

Trained back yesterday only done a lil bit like..

deadlifts 6 sets

70kx5

90kx5

110x3

140x1

120x3

100kx5

then done

bent over rows

50kx10

60kx5

70kx4

60kx5

60kx5

Thats all i done didnt do my 3 sets of chins. I was fuked :lol: No pbs or anything pb for deads is 145kx1. I want a 150 deadlift soon.

Im gonna do 5 sets of squats tonight for legs and 5 sets of seated calf raises on smithy too.

Now im off to make a bliffter, and move all pavement slabs into front garden  Sun is shineing aswell :thumbup1:


----------



## chump1976

am ok mate ,6wks in cycle now and stone heavier and strength has cum bk wiv a vengance lol,well made up m8 after not trainin for long time.12st benchin 120 3x6, millitrys 70k 3x8, barcurls 55k 3x6 but weight gaining cum to a stop lol my trouble is getting enough food in lol.


----------



## Dsahna

Plenty volume there imomy pb for deadlift was 140 about 6 months ago and i was 17.5 stone mate,when are you going for 150? Next week:thumb:


----------



## chump1976

Dsahna said:


> Plenty volume there imomy pb for deadlift was 140 about 6 months ago and i was 17.5 stone mate,when are you going for 150? Next week:thumb:


just watched ur youtube vids m8,your strong as an ox ,dont think id ever get that strong m8 with my natural weight bein 10 st lol


----------



## Dsahna

chump1976 said:


> just watched ur youtube vids m8,your strong as an ox ,dont think id ever get that strong m8 with my natural weight bein 10 st lol


Thanks budguess what weight i was when started though,10stone and benching 22k:lol::lol:im nowhere near as strong as i want to be!!!!

With the right routine,shìtloads of food and determination you will get stronger every week ,never ever sell yourself short mate


----------



## leafman

chump1976 said:


> am ok mate ,6wks in cycle now and stone heavier and strength has cum bk wiv a vengance lol,well made up m8 after not trainin for long time.12st benchin 120 3x6, millitrys 70k 3x8, barcurls 55k 3x6 but weight gaining cum to a stop lol my trouble is getting enough food in lol.


Looking good in avy mate, it seems like its been ages since i actually had some good progression just that much goin on at min, really need to sort me sh1t out and get some effort put in. I struggle with food side of things aswell, but ur lifting some good weigh there mate :thumbup1:



Dsahna said:


> Plenty volume there imomy pb for deadlift was 140 about 6 months ago and i was 17.5 stone mate,when are you going for 150? Next week:thumb:


Mayb next week :whistling: Truth is i dont feel as if id get it the 140 yesterday was hard and i mean hard for me. Mayb another week or two and ill giv it a crack. If i can feed up and get a few jabs into me this week i might giv it a go next week :lol:



chump1976 said:


> just watched ur youtube vids m8,your strong as an ox ,dont think id ever get that strong m8 with my natural weight bein 10 st lol


Dan is a animal bud :lol: My natural weight is about 9 mayb ten stone, but not sure if that will affect strength in future if i keep at it. JW on here is a natualy skinny fella and look what he lifts :lol: Saying that he has funds to go all out :whistling: Once i stock up on foods and stuff when paid, ill really start trying to push things. Struggling at min tbh.


----------



## Dsahna

We all struggle now and then leafy,dont beat yourself up,just make a date and go balls to fcuking wall,but only when you feel your ready


----------



## leafman

Dsahna said:


> Thanks budguess what weight i was when started though,10stone and benching 22k:lol::lol:im nowhere near as strong as i want to be!!!!
> 
> With the right routine,shìtloads of food and determination you will get stronger every week ,never ever sell yourself short mate


First time i went to gym i was using the 7.5s and 10k dbs for bench press and shoulder press :lol: Veins in neck pulsing and twitching, swinging the big 7.5s about lmfao.


----------



## Dsahna

:lol: :lol:see mate,youve come a long way already!


----------



## leafman

Dsahna said:


> We all struggle now and then leafy,dont beat yourself up,just make a date and go balls to fcuking wall,but only when you feel your ready


It sounds like a excuse, but iv had that much going on at home with missus and splitting up and getting back together and with baby being born last summer, its just been a bit all over place. Plus iv had injuries, absess, fuked ankle lol. Im close now to getting some cash in, so i can get few bits and start really pushing things again. Withing 2 week ill try get that deadlift up to 150 :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

Not an excuse at all matey,family will always come first,use all that pent up anger to kick fcuk out of that 150!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Dsahna said:


> Not an excuse at all matey,family will always come first,use all that pent up anger to kick fcuk out of that 150!!!! :thumbup1:


Suppose your right mate, just annoying that everytime i start a blast it goes pear shaped lol. The 150 will b gettin pulled soon 

Update is....

This time of morning should be banned :cursing: Iv had hardly no sleep (hallf hourish), me and kathryn decided to stay down stairs last night to watch UFC early hours. Big mistake, everyone i wanted to win lost and iv got a mass head ache and am so tired i could crash out were im sat. Problem is its my day to be up with kids so i cant go back to sleep. That bitch has just gone back to bed for 3 hours then im gonna have few hours. So i gotta wait till 11 :cursing:

I dont function well with no sleep. On a good note sun looks to be shinning outside, shame i plan on comatosing for the day :lol: Im off to beg the baby to sleep :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

I got 9 hrs:clap:

:lol:


----------



## chump1976

i got 3 ha ha


----------



## Dsahna

You stay up to watch the fight too mate?


----------



## chump1976

yeah m8,and today i got biten by a grey squiral the little fker,my dashound had it in its mouth swinging it around int back yard and so ended up avin a tetnus jab and biotics lol,thats wot ya get tryin to save the lil shte ha ha


----------



## leafman

Dsahna said:


> I got 9 hrs:clap:
> 
> :lol:


Iv only been back up about 2 hours :whistling: :lol: Woke her up at 11 then sparked out till about 6 pmsl. Feel ok now just hope i sleep tonight iv iv eaten jack sh1t today lol.



chump1976 said:


> yeah m8,and today i got biten by a grey squiral the little fker,my dashound had it in its mouth swinging it around int back yard and so ended up avin a tetnus jab and biotics lol,thats wot ya get tryin to save the lil shte ha ha


Lmfao should av just let it eat it. My dog is a right tw.at for hedgehogs :lol: I tried to drag it off a baby hedgehog it found in woods but with no joy, ended up a big sloppy mess.

As for fights last night, best bit was when Daley punched koscheck after bell had gone :lol: Best punch of fight :thumb: Americans and there gay wrestling ffs, if he had stayed on his feet he would have been knocked the fuk out. Im off to try feed up and try make up for lost time :whistling:


----------



## leafman

Update time first off training..

push day (monday)

flat bench

50kx8

70kx5

80kx3 (this feels easyier and easier lol)

95kx1 (and new pb for a change)

80kx4 nearly pmsl.

Incline bench

60kx5

70kx5

80kx2

70kx5

70kx5

Standing military press, with hammer curl movement (dbs)

20sx10

20sx10

20sx10

20sx8

20sx8

Thats all i done had a major sweat on when i finished and best workout iv had for a while.

Got couple of daft pics after training. Normally i get pics when cold but spare of moment thing lol..







Not had chance to check them so i hope there not turd lol. Random post alert....

Right for past week ive not been taking my dbol. I had my jab as was meant to last week but iv sort of put my blast on hold for a week or so. My head has been all over with problems at home (mainly with my bank account cuunts) and today i can finally see some light at end of tunnel and finally some money coming in this week for a job i done.

I dont like taking gear just for sake of it, but as from next monday im gonna start blast back up again. Will just be 4 week mayb 6 week of dbol at 30mg per day and a ml of test400 per week for ten week. Ive got some prochem test e 300 mixed with oxy75 aswell, so might use that up to, could do 2 half ml jabs a week for the ten week..Ill see how it goes.

Thats it enjoyed, workout today, its time to try grow some lol.


----------



## Dsahna

Fcuking awesome work getting the pb mate,pb are my fave letters ffs:thumb:

Looking pumped in the pics aswell,got a good set of pecs,only thing though mate,us northern cnuts are far to hard for training gloves hahaha


----------



## chump1976

Dsahna said:


> Fcuking awesome work getting the pb mate,pb are my fave letters ffs:thumb:
> 
> Looking pumped in the pics aswell,got a good set of pecs,only thing though mate,us northern cnuts are far to hard for training gloves hahaha


ditch the gloves for the pics lol.and yeah lookin mint m8,spesh the pecs thats gota be your best body part defo m8.b4 you no it m8 ul be doin sets of 100k :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Dsahna said:


> Fcuking awesome work getting the pb mate,pb are my fave letters ffs:thumb:
> 
> Looking pumped in the pics aswell,got a good set of pecs,only thing though mate,us northern cnuts are far to hard for training gloves hahaha


Im soft :whistling: I used to train without them and got callasus on hands. Used gloves and they went, so now i use gloves :lol: I dont mind being a girl when it comes to that  By way i dont mind with the belt thing, if u want it just pm a address to send to, will do it when get chance 

As for pb im over fukin moon with it mate, not had pb in ages. :thumbup1:



chump1976 said:


> ditch the gloves for the pics lol.and yeah lookin mint m8,spesh the pecs thats gota be your best body part defo m8.b4 you no it m8 ul be doin sets of 100k :thumbup1:


Now ill agree to ditch gloves for pics :whistling: Tbh after training i went straight upstairs for shower and took pics before goin in, i still had my protein shake with bannana on side and gloves on :laugh:.

When i was in jail in 2004 (i think it was) i had 50 naps :lol: (no pct shock horror :whistling: ), and i used to do press ups non stop in my pad coz gettin to gym was hit and miss. I got 2 sessions a week and names in hat for any more. My chest came out quite quick during this time and i think thats reason my chest seems ok. Im really trying to concentrate on my back more so now. The 100k bench shouldnt be far off i think


----------



## TH0R

Legs are looking good:rolleye:

:tongue:


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> Legs are looking good:rolleye:
> 
> :tongue:


Lmfao, page 113 :cursing: :lol: cuunt :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Random flyby.... have read all but nothing constructive to say 

Got ur comment.... seems u have had a lucky escape kevster.... :whistling:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Random flyby.... have read all but nothing constructive to say
> 
> Got ur comment.... seems u have had a lucky escape kevster.... :whistling:


lmfao :lol: Good 

As for journal, iv had nothing constructive to say in here for months :whistling:


----------



## leafman

Trained back yesterday. Shoulders and chest still fuked from mondays session tbh lol, lack of gear so dose is being upped :whistling: ...

deadlifts

70kx8

90kx5

120x2

140x failed wtf :lol:

100x failior (wich wernt many lol)

bent over rows

40kx10

50kx10

60k8

60kx8

60kx5

3 sets of chins till failior,

Thats it, my strength down, but gonna try do somat about that now. Weighed myself this morning and im 11, 5 so have put a pound on, i wanna start trying to make scales creep up again. Scales say my bodyfat is 14.3 but ive been told there not very accurate by loads of people. Would like to kno my bf is, any guess feel free to say. Scales also say im 63 percent water or somat fuk knows how thats meant to kno pmsl.

Last but not least ive got a beard :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Whats this dose uppage consist of mate? :devil2:


----------



## leafman

Dsahna said:


> Whats this dose uppage consist of mate? :devil2:


Im weak as fuk mate :lol: Not been taking hardly any gear (had one jab in last 3 week nearly) and lost motivation for past god knows how long lol.

Plan is... 4 week dbol 30mg pd, 1ml of lixus test400 pw, 1ml of teste300 mixed with oxy 75 (this split into 2 half ml jabs hour before training on 2 days of week).

Im having first jab of test400 tonight and first jab of other stuff before training legs tomoz.


----------



## Dsahna

Bring on the gains leafypm inbound mate!!!!


----------



## TH0R

leafman said:


> before training legs tomoz.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: We'll see:rolleye:


----------



## leafman

Dsahna said:


> Bring on the gains leafypm inbound mate!!!!


No worries mate have got it will reply later, been busy day for change :cursing:



tel3563 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: We'll see:rolleye:


Lmao just for you tel...

squats

60kx10

80kx5

90kx5

100kx5

110kx5 (think form was sufferin now :whistling: )

80kx8

Sldls

60kx8

80kx5

90kx5

100kx3

90kx5

Its somat tel  :lol:

felt good on sldls but stayed lightinsh for me anyway. Squats were deep on most sets :whistling: Can really feel how weak legs are tbh.

Have not upped dose yet, just still dont feel like id make most of things. Not sure whats wrong at min motivation lasts couple of days then slips away, think im gettin lazy and due to funds still not being there it dont help.


----------



## Dsahna

Nowt wrong with that workout imo!

And lack of funds always fcuks with my motivation leafy,just steady away mate,its easier said than done but youve just got to bash on


----------



## leafman

Dsahna said:


> Nowt wrong with that workout imo!
> 
> And lack of funds always fcuks with my motivation leafy,just steady away mate,its easier said than done but youve just got to bash on


Cheers dan, im gonna pull my head out of my **** very soon and try get back into things. Im going threw motions at min or it feels that way. I always feel better once i up dose and its gonna happen very soon :whistling: I want a 150k plus deadlift and 100k bench and another stone in weight :innocent: Not much to ask is it :whistling:

Gutted cant make expo this year either so its officially banned from being mentioned on this journal :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Defo on for them goals leafy,the hardest will be the stone but get the bait rammed in and its yours!!


----------



## Jem

EXPO

EXPO

EXPO

EXPO

.....Just saying ...

oh I wont be there either - visiting claire and rob [lucky devils]

claire is gonna feed me and rob is gonna suck my toes

YOU TRAINED YOUR LEGGIES KEVIN ! WOOHOO

hope all is good with the family - are you back with katherine ?

love to the kiddies

Emma

xxx


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> EXPO
> 
> EXPO
> 
> EXPO
> 
> EXPO
> 
> .....Just saying ...
> 
> oh I wont be there either - visiting claire and rob [lucky devils]
> 
> claire is gonna feed me and rob is gonna suck my toes
> 
> YOU TRAINED YOUR LEGGIES KEVIN ! WOOHOO
> 
> hope all is good with the family - are you back with katherine ?
> 
> love to the kiddies
> 
> Emma
> 
> xxx


ohhh look at you with your fancy avvy, Fuk off :lol: In fact im glad ur not going to the expo it makes me feel better, i hope everyone feels ill and has sh1ts and decides not to go and its a utter fail this year :lol: Id rather spend day with claire tbh not so sure about Rob tho :whistling: :lol: Im jkin ffs lmao.

As for kat yea im back now, need to settle down and get my head out of my ar2e tbh, iv had a bit of a blip last 6 month :innocent: Things are picking up jem, just need to get training hard again now :thumbup1: thanks for droppin in  :beer:


----------



## leafman

Dsahna said:


> Defo on for them goals leafy,the hardest will be the stone but get the bait rammed in and its yours!!


Yea tbh i kno the deadlift is already in bag i just need to giv it a go in right frame of mind :thumbup1: Bench is close, 80k feels pi22 now and 95 goes up ok ish. The stone of weight will be sticking point unless i get my head out of ar2e and start eating like i used to at one point 

Im close to having other things in place to concentrate now :whistling: Im gonna giv reflex mass gainer i think it is a go when i get paid, 5kilo of that to start my blast, works out same ish price as pro mass. Gonna have a look now see were is cheapest to buy it.


----------



## Dsahna

Cant beat a good mass gainer to keep calories up:thumb:im having nearly 4 of the cnuts a day at the minute mate,how many are you planning to neck?


----------



## leafman

Dsahna said:


> Cant beat a good mass gainer to keep calories up:thumb:im having nearly 4 of the cnuts a day at the minute mate,how many are you planning to neck?


I always used to have at least 2 a day, but used to bulk them up to nearly 1000cal shakes. Most days ill have 3 a day. This is reason iv been slacking latly i think, i need my 1000 cal shakes back to gain weight  :lol:

Just waiting on some cash to go into my bank then im gonna order somat. Think it was 58 quid for 5 kilo of reflex one. Think it was reflex :lol: Hilly reccomended it. I was a pro mass fan tbh for all last year. Just gonna give somat dif a go. 

59 quid for 5.4kilos of reflex it is. Thats what im gonna buy soon and once i have blast is gonna start.


----------



## Dsahna

5.4k will last a while leafy:thumb:wtf did you add to the shakes to make 1000cals:lol: :lol: :lol:either way it will bulk you right up having afew of them bad boys


----------



## leafman

Dsahna said:


> 5.4k will last a while leafy:thumb:wtf did you add to the shakes to make 1000cals:lol: :lol: :lol:either way it will bulk you right up having afew of them bad boys


Double amount of scoops, bannanas and i used to add more maltodextrin :lol: I wont be adding malto in future tho, just bannanas. Ill prob make shakes about 500 mayb 600cal shakes, 3 of them per day plus 2000 cals from solids and should start adding weight again hopefully 

Full fat milk has been my saving grace latly. Goin in bath now and gonna man up and have a couple of jabs aswell. Might as well make a start, ill get mass gainer this week.

ps.. your back looks massive :lol: you will be running threw brick walls soon buddy


----------



## leafman

Have manned up and decided to start blast. Just had a ml of test400 and half a ml of teste300 mixed with oxy75. Gonna train tomoz push day. Time to start hitting them goals i was on about. Every sunday night im gonna make sure i have jabs and not become lazy with it :whistling: Gonna also start my dbol monday just 30mg per day 5 days a week weekends off. 

BOOM..



LOL big joe. Notice lack of grass and patchyness! It declared war new photo of grass to be shown in about 10 days time iv took drastic action with grass seed and its growing already :lol: Im fukin ace at gardening :ban:


----------



## Dsahna

LOL,i can tell you fcuking love it all the time mate,proper green fingers,the little one will be swinging over the lushest of green shortly ffs

All the best with your goals,keep your head together this time and pass all your expectations:thumb:


----------



## leafman

Dsahna said:


> LOL,i can tell you fcuking love it all the time mate,proper green fingers,the little one will be swinging over the lushest of green shortly ffs
> 
> All the best with your goals,keep your head together this time and pass all your expectations:thumb:


Lushest of green :lol: Pics will be shown, its gonna be a bowling green grass standard :whistling: :lol:

Starting my dbol tomoz and gonna stick to it this time, make sure i have my jabs every sunday night and see threw the ten week course. No pain from jab last night in right quad. Cant even feel were i jabbed.

Have made a serious effort aswell with diet today. Been up since half 8 this morning giving me more time to eat during day. Im trying to stop smoking as much during day like i did last year. Gonna keep my smokin to a night time thing  It helps with appetite if i dont smoke as much. Ill update tomoz after training


----------



## leafman

I swear to fukin god its one thing after another. Went to shop this morning as i was goin threw the little cut threw to shop a bloke on scooter came blasting round corner straight into me sent me flying and himself :cursing:

I sort of didnt notice pain in my leg and started havin a go at him and he said some snide remark and i lost temper hobbled over and kicked him in head, he got up and i threw him back down and giv him few digs. By this time a few lads i think he was with turned up and they were saying let him up if u want a fight, so me being me i let him up. Was a bit sureal didnt take long and i had him back on floor punching him in face. One of lads i kno had turned up by now and he asked me to leave it be so i did.

Should see state of my leg  And then to top it off i had some big fuker round my house earlier asking what had gone on. It was this fellas uncle or some sh1t. His first words were i dont want no trouble, and tbh i was glad coz he was big and by now pain in leg had kicked in, id have had to set dogs out :lol: Think the dogs growling and barking at fence put him off

(i have 3 jap akitas). I just told him what happened, and he asked me if that was it and was it over with. I said yes we shook hands and he went on his way. What a fukin day. Think i need hospital with leg will upload pics when get chance. First proper scrap since 2005 :lol: Just wish my leg wasnt hurtin so much id have enjoyed it more :cursing: Im still training push day today :lol: Just gonna hold off a week to start dbol. Also think wound on leg should b ok soon as its like a mass graze but deep. I still shake when i think about it, should have made his head a mushy mess, but not worth jail, was proud of way i handled it :whistling: . Will update training later.


----------



## Dsahna

leafman said:


> I swear to fukin god its one thing after another. Went to shop this morning as i was goin threw the little cut threw to shop a bloke on scooter came blasting round corner straight into me sent me flying and himself :cursing:
> 
> I sort of didnt notice pain in my leg and started havin a go at him and he said some snide remark and i lost temper hobbled over and kicked him in head, he got up and i threw him back down and giv him few digs. By this time a few lads i think he was with turned up and they were saying let him up if u want a fight, so me being me i let him up. Was a bit sureal didnt take long and i had him back on floor punching him in face. One of lads i kno had turned up by now and he asked me to leave it be so i did.
> 
> Should see state of my leg  And then to top it off i had some big fuker round my house earlier asking what had gone on. It was this fellas uncle or some sh1t. His first words were i dont want no trouble, and tbh i was glad coz he was big and by now pain in leg had kicked in, id have had to set dogs out :lol: Think the dogs growling and barking at fence put him off
> 
> (i have 3 jap akitas). I just told him what happened, and he asked me if that was it and was it over with. I said yes we shook hands and he went on his way. What a fukin day. Think i need hospital with leg will upload pics when get chance. First proper scrap since 2005 :lol: Just wish my leg wasnt hurtin so much id have enjoyed it more :cursing: Im still training push day today :lol: Just gonna hold off a week to start dbol. Also think wound on leg should b ok soon as its like a mass graze but deep. I still shake when i think about it, should have made his head a mushy mess, but not worth jail, was proud of way i handled it :whistling: . Will update training later.


 Jesus leafy:lol: :lol: :lol::lol:never a dull fcuking moment with you is there mate,fancy knocking you over,deserving of the crack of the dial he got imo:thumbup1:hope your leg is okay though mate!

Welldone for getting your diet on track aswell,you were right when you said no matter how well you do some cnut comes along and knocks you down,fcuking literally in this casedont let it get you down,just keep the bait up and youll soon be better than ever:thumb:


----------



## PHHead

Ha ha the life and times of Leafman, you should be on film four mate lol!

You look like your really coming along in your profile pics, wouldn't worry too much about your weight as I was like you just always wanting the weight but sometimes when you get it, its not all its cracked up to be as I looked better when I was elven and a half stone, now I'm thirteen and a half and look sh*t lol, just go by the mirror mate and you won't go far wrong! :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Dsahna said:


> Jesus leafy:lol: :lol: :lol::lol:never a dull fcuking moment with you is there mate,fancy knocking you over,deserving of the crack of the dial he got imo:thumbup1:hope your leg is okay though mate!
> 
> Welldone for getting your diet on track aswell,you were right when you said no matter how well you do *some cnut comes along and knocks you down,fcuking literally in this case* dont let it get you down,just keep the bait up and youll soon be better than ever:thumb:


 :lol: :lol: Im not goin to hospital, its bit messed up my leg but its more like deep graze on thigh and another gash in calf. Gonna get some pics later when get chance and get laptop back.

This isnt gonna stop me tho. Im still cracking on with blast. Have decided to carry on regardless so dbol have been started at 30mg per day. 



PHHead said:


> Ha ha the life and times of Leafman, you should be on film four mate lol!
> 
> You look like your really coming along in your profile pics, wouldn't worry too much about your weight as I was like you just always wanting the weight but sometimes when you get it, its not all its cracked up to be as I looked better when I was elven and a half stone, now I'm thirteen and a half and look sh*t lol, just go by the mirror mate and you won't go far wrong! :thumbup1:


 :lol: :lol: Glad you have dropped in again buddy :thumbup1: Yep my life is all fuked up, if u think this is bad, i should have done a journal from age 12 to 23 :whistling:  I swear my weight dont seem to increase latly. Im not so sure i look any better than i did 6 month ago towards end of last summer tbh. Im about 5 pounds heavyier now thats it. I defo want to start making some gains, but at same time id like to keep similar shape i am now.

Cheers mate and glad u still dropping in :thumbup1: and mirror can be my friend for a bit till i kno iv added a few pounds :whistling: 

Training today...

flat chest

60kx8

70kx5

80kx3

90kx1

95kx1

100kxfail weak as a starving dog grrr

incline bence (steep incline)

60kx5

70kx4

70kx4

80kx2

90kxfail eh

seated military press dbs.

20sxfailior for 5 sets. Was sweating like fuk after these. Need some heavy dbs.

Then finished with 3 sets of cgbp with 60k till failior on each set.

Have been having shakes of whey protein in full fat milk with a bannana blended in. Think im just gonna use these as shakes for now as is cheaper to get protein powder than a mass drink. No pb today but soon i will. Once money situation is sorted im gonna get camara to get vids. How do you get a vid recorder on a iphone??

Im off to do spellings with my lil girl her homework is hard. :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

Great workout leafy,imo the only reason you failed the max is because of the 95k,id skip it next time,trust me id fail every max i go for if i was banging a set out beforehand so close to max weight,mind i do talk plum


----------



## leafman

Dsahna said:


> Great workout leafy,imo the only reason you failed the max is because of the 95k,id skip it next time,trust me id fail every max i go for if i was banging a set out beforehand so close to max weight,mind i do talk plum


Thanks mate will defo do that next monday. Ill just go for the 100 after a couple at 70 or somat. I do bit of warm up before working sets anyway. Cheers mate :thumbup1:

Ive just realised my little girl aint so little know more, and she is ace at reading


----------



## Dsahna

Cute,how old is she buddy?


----------



## leafman

Dsahna said:


> Cute,how old is she buddy?


She is 7 mate, 8 in december. Proper little belter, only problem is when she reads her homework books to me i can hear her yorkshire accent loads :whistling: :lol: Its a mix of my boro accent with west yorkshire :laugh:.

Just been looking on myprotein for cheapest protein to get. The cheapest i see is there hard gainer. Its like a weight gainer they do i think. It says 2400g for 19.95. If 2400 grams is 2.4kilo thats cheap as fuk and ill try it. Works out cheaper than unflavoured whey if iv worked it out proply :whistling: 

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/products/hard_gainer

Not sure if that link works gonna giv that a go i think cheap as chips for now  Will add a bannana and full fat milk.


----------



## Dsahna

How much protein per serving mate,i cant see it,i may be blind though:lol:


----------



## leafman

Dsahna said:


> How much protein per serving mate,i cant see it,i may be blind though:lol:


If it says i cant see it either :confused1: All it says is that its a meal replacement and is 302 cals per serving. It says proteins are whey isolate and milk protein concentrate.

Ive ordered some anyway, hopefully will giv me more info on it. Ill giv it a go. Its unflavoured this hard gainer stuff, but iv got bannanas and some bannana milkshake powder stuff. Will all be mixed in full fat milk as usuall.

Time to try get growing. Aiming for 2 proper meals with 200grams of meat in each meal, plus 3 snack type meals (poached egg on toast stuff like that), plus 3 or 4 shakes.

i have had another jab today as a front load type thing :whistling: Half a ml of test400 mixed with half a ml of teste300 and oxy75 mix. So this week ive had about 800mg of dif test blends :lol: Most iv had in a week, just hope it all starts kicking in soon. It has prop in there aswell so that should be working, gonna try hammer deads tomoz :thumbup1: . Leg aint too bad today aswell, think it looked worse than was :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

That 150k is history mate HAHA get plenty kip and you have everything nailed mate,now all you have to do is stick to it 95% of the time,easier said than done but i believe in you mate!

glad that leg is okay too mate,the other cnut may have a sore head though HAHAHAHAHAHA:devil2:


----------



## pipewelder

hiy guys just flicked throught this thread,excelent read,leafman well done fella looks like you acheived great gains,

pw


----------



## Zara-Leoni

YO! Keviiiiiiiiin.....

WTF you been up to now ya doughnut? 

Stop abusing ppl on scooters :lol:

Its all change chez Miss Ford, back to normal lol.... Mr Ferrari has been fcked off... long story but decided not for me. Will tell you when I see you.

Apart from that... glad to see you sticking in with training/course etc :thumbup1: :rockon:


----------



## leafman

Dsahna said:


> That 150k is history mate HAHA get plenty kip and you have everything nailed mate,now all you have to do is stick to it 95% of the time,easier said than done but i believe in you mate!
> 
> glad that leg is okay too mate,the other cnut may have a sore head though HAHAHAHAHAHA:devil2:


mate im feeling good gonna train soon :thumbup1: That hard gainer stuff just turned up and guess what, no more info so i have no idea how much protein, well i have no idea how much of anything is in it :lol: Gonna giv it a shot tho mp are meant to be pretty good so hopefully all will be well. :thumbup1: Ive become horny as fuk again so somat is working :laugh: Being a good boy now tho 



pipewelder said:


> hiy guys just flicked throught this thread,excelent read,leafman well done fella looks like you acheived great gains,
> 
> pw


Thanks buddy 



Zara-Leoni said:


> YO! Keviiiiiiiiin.....
> 
> WTF you been up to now ya doughnut?
> 
> Stop abusing ppl on scooters :lol:
> 
> Its all change chez Miss Ford, back to normal lol.... Mr Ferrari has been fcked off... long story but decided not for me. Will tell you when I see you.
> 
> Apart from that... glad to see you sticking in with training/course etc :thumbup1: :rockon:


Tut u should have had me rip him off first zara :lol: You know the score.. put me onto his house bla bla :whistling: His car :lol: Could have even robbed the cnt in a alley  Only messing ish :whistling:

Ah so back to normality, will have to catch up sometime gonna try get out in next couple of week so if ur over this way ill pop up first :beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Tut u should have had me rip him off first zara :lol: You know the score.. put me onto his house bla bla :whistling: His car :lol: Could have even robbed the cnt in a alley  Only messing ish :whistling:
> 
> Ah so back to normality, will have to catch up sometime gonna try get out in next couple of week so if ur over this way ill pop up first :beer:


This is one that you really wouldn't... will pm you....


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> This is one that you really wouldn't... will pm you....


yep send pm im like a woman when comes to gossip :whistling: :lol:

Im still sad over fact i got run over by a push peddal and pop :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> yep send pm im like a woman when comes to gossip :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Im still sad over fact i got run over by a push peddal and pop :lol:


Sent now...


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Sent now...


ok i wont rob him :whistling: I was only jking anyway for anyone reading this thinking i was serious :lol: People might think we have a system set up zar :whistling: :lol:

Hmm we could be onto somat, u pull the rich guys (tbf aint hard for you) bring them back to my house i bang them over head with my stick and then we can rob them of there credit cards and run up huge bills on myprotein and online steroid sellers :thumb: :lol:

We will dump them in cellar when finished with a used jonny up his ar2e so he dont tell know one :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> ok i wont rob him :whistling: I was only jking anyway for anyone reading this thinking i was serious :lol: People might think we have a system set up zar :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Hmm we could be onto somat, u pull the rich guys (tbf aint hard for you) bring them back to my house i bang them over head with my stick and then we can rob them of there credit cards and run up huge bills on myprotein and online steroid sellers :thumb: :lol:
> 
> We will dump them in cellar when finished with a used jonny up his ar2e so he dont tell know one :tongue:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Class...!


----------



## Jem

:blink: :blink: :blink:

count me in


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> :blink: :blink: :blink:
> 
> count me in


We can set places up in birmingham,leeds and scotland. Ill even get me mam to let me use her house so one in boro too :thumb: My mam wont mind slip her few kilos of pro mass she be laugthing :whistling:

Ive actually known someone who used to do a bad scam with his sister in middlesbrough. He would take his sister over the border were prossys used to go and drop her off and watch her. She would refuse customers till she got a rich one. Then once she caught one she would ask him to drive her to her house so they could take care of BUISNESS lol. Her bro would follow her home. Once she took the customer in the house couple of mins later he would barge in door shouting wtf u doing with my sister few bats round head and take everything off him. People dont like to report it when they cant explain wot they were doin in house lol. All his money jewlery the lot. He took it too far by taking one to a cash machine to withdraw money at knife point and ended up gettin a 7 stretch :lol:

ps... i am not implying jem and zara are prostitutes lmfao :lol: :lol: :lol:

leafy puts the shovel down and walks away :whistling:


----------



## leafman

Very quick training session today...

Not including bar (wich aint olympic one)..

deadlifts

80kx5

100kx4

130kx3

150x1 pb felt easy ish :confused1:

150x1 so i done it again just to make sure lol.

100kx5

bent over rows

40kx10

50kx8

60kx5

70kx3

75kx3 pb

Thats all i done, gotta jump in shower now. I feel lot stronger and happyier in myself latly should have upped dose proper ages ago.


----------



## Dsahna

Knew you could do it leafy:thumb:fcuking huge welldone mate,on the way to 200k now


----------



## leafman

Dsahna said:


> Knew you could do it leafy:thumb:fcuking huge welldone mate*,on the way to 200k now*


Steady big fella, i prob wouldnt get it off ground :whistling:  Defo feel lot better in self latly tho, sex drive threw roof already. Got my hard gainer stuff today so from now on its 3 or 4 shakes a day plus 2 meals with 200grams of meat and as much food as possible in between 

Gonna eat plenty of eggs and tuna and chicken, bread,oats and pasta and ahh ffs she been looking threw my phone and found a dirty pic from months ago grrr this is never gonna work if she wont let **** go. Time to go argue again over somat that she knows about and was done before christmas :cursing: Heather u [email protected] :death: :lol: And u dont wanna know wich pic it was i didnt know i still had it for ffs. Its a bad one :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Time for a phone clear out kevin my boy.......

Me being single and all, I dont need to worry about such things.... 

hehehehe.... ner ner ner ner ner :lol:


----------



## Earl-Hickey

how much do you weigh now leafman


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Time for a phone clear out kevin my boy.......
> 
> Me being single and all, I dont need to worry about such things....
> 
> hehehehe.... ner ner ner ner ner :lol:


 :cursing: Lucky u :whistling:

After a hour of arguing, i ended up going threw all 196 photos id taken on my old phone just to try find any DODGY pics id taken :cursing: . There was 3 photos in there all together that needed deleted. Id already got rid of photos, these were just muddled up in with normal pics taken. Ahh well she is ok now, it just made me out to be a lier as the pic showed somat i said i didnt do :whistling: :lol:



Earl-Hickey said:


> how much do you weigh now leafman


Weighed myself this morning and im 11 stone 7. Iv added 2 pounds in 2 days just by trying a little bit. Need to plod on and try hit the 12 stone mark. Cheers for looking in buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

11 stone 7 this morning still. Legs today, but my leg is still bit sore but i did train just went light...

squats

50kx10

60kx10

70kx8

80kx5

70kx8

60kx10

bit mix and matched but just tried to get pump in them.

sldls

60kx8

70kx5

80kx5

100kx4

80kx8

seated calf raises

70kx15

80kx15

90kx15

100kx10

80kx failior

Hopefully it was worth doing session. Must be better than giving it a miss. I tried to get deep on squats and had high intensity on sldls.

Treated myself to mcdonalds today, but im starting to think worse on some money i was expecting this month into my bank. Need to sort my finances out asap.

Tomoz im going to woodland lakes in thirsk for the day. Dropping kids off at my mams then its my missus birthday and were going to woodlands fishing for day. Few cans few spliffs few carp bit of grief at old fuks complaining im catching loads and there gettin nowt :whistling: Im awesome fisher man :thumb:

Even gonna get a days lisence so i avoid a 125 fine like i have been givin in past :whistling: Then sunday its out for dinner with missus for her birthday aswell then kids back on the sunday night. So no expo for me this weekend but still in for good un if weather holds up 

Now im off to roll a fat un, diet has been decent, that hard gainer tatses fine way i do it with full fat and milk and bannana, it seems thin tho if that makes sense. It dont seem as thick as meal replacement shakes ive had in past. I have 2 scoops in pint of milk with bannana. I think its about 500 cals per shake.

p.s. jem if u read this lil joe wore his t shirt today for first time it finally fits him :thumb: Have got a pic of him before he got it all mucky as kids do. Will upload when get chance. Thanks again :beer:


----------



## Dsahna

Keep it up mate,you deserve a fat coneever have a bucket these daysid end up in mental hospital if i had another bucket mate!


----------



## leafman

Dsahna said:


> Keep it up mate,you deserve a fat coneever have a bucket these daysid end up in mental hospital if i had another bucket mate!


I have the odd bucket pipe :whistling: I mean its not like i have a bucket of water and 3 litre bottle cut and ready in my shed or anything :whistling: :lol:

Im not like i used to be when young, we would have 3 buckets each and then smoke spliffs till someone went green and we could take p1ss and torture life out of them :lol: I just smoke joints at night now. Even cut them out during day, im rolling my first one of day now. I do have odd bucket tho :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> We can set places up in birmingham,leeds and scotland. Ill even get me mam to let me use her house so one in boro too :thumb: My mam wont mind slip her few kilos of pro mass she be laugthing :whistling:
> 
> Ive actually known someone who used to do a bad scam with his sister in middlesbrough. He would take his sister over the border were prossys used to go and drop her off and watch her. She would refuse customers till she got a rich one. Then once she caught one she would ask him to drive her to her house so they could take care of BUISNESS lol. Her bro would follow her home. Once she took the customer in the house couple of mins later he would barge in door shouting wtf u doing with my sister few bats round head and take everything off him. People dont like to report it when they cant explain wot they were doin in house lol. All his money jewlery the lot. He took it too far by taking one to a cash machine to withdraw money at knife point and ended up gettin a 7 stretch :lol:
> 
> *ps... i am not implying jem and zara are prostitutes lmfao * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:
> 
> *leafy puts the shovel down and walks away* :whistling:


LMFAO  ROFL almost .....you do make me laugh :lol: :lol: :lol:

sooooo you bringing your lad to sunny brum tomorrow or what ? :thumb: Me, I'm all excited - I've even bought a new tupperware box


----------



## Dsahna

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Cant beat a right stitcher that will give 3+ burns off the same chilholm haha,do you pull the bottle out the water and suck or drive it downim a driver,well used to be:laugh:


----------



## leafman

​


Has that gone massive lmfao. That is a pic of the t shirt jem got my lil lad when he was born. It was a bit big but he can ware it now and its ace. Thanks jem :beer: :beer:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> LMFAO  ROFL almost .....you do make me laugh :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> sooooo you bringing your lad to sunny brum tomorrow or what ? :thumb: Me, I'm all excited - I've even bought a new tupperware box


aww afraid not em  I cant really afford it well i could but im not feeling up to it. I have to drive to mams to drop kids off and stuff and brum is a decent way to go. I will get to one show at some point tho, and be there to make fool of myself at some point for ur entertainment :lol: Enjoy ur day hun. kev



Dsahna said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cant beat a right stitcher that will give 3+ burns off the same chilholm haha,do you pull the bottle out the water and suck or drive it downim a driver,well used to be:laugh:


 :lol: :lol:

Ohh im a driver matey, its only way if u dont wanna waste any. Sometimes i wouldnt even drive down id just suck really hard so water rushes up the bottle and into me lungs 

We used to giv lads there first bucket then as soon as they let go of bottle we would put a hand over his mouth so he couldnt breath out :lol: Mean [email protected] looking back no wonder no one wanted to play with us :lol: I was only 10 :whistling:


----------



## Rossco700

this is some read pal.... just catchin up now:thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Rossco700 said:


> this is some read pal.... just catchin up now:thumbup1:


mate i wouldnt even bother lmao  Im finally on blast for ten week after stoppin last one 2 week in due to lack of effort :whistling: Thats it really :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

leafman said:


> mate i wouldnt even bother lmao  Im finally on blast for ten week after stoppin last one 2 week in due to lack of effort :whistling: Thats it really :lol:


lol cheers for the shortened version

Give yourself that much needed kick up the a55 dude and get on it, 10 weeks aint a long time so kick the sh1t out it buddy:thumb:


----------



## Jem

it's like a fookin soap opera in here though Kev - no one comes in to read aboot training ye nutta LMAO


----------



## leafman

Rossco700 said:


> lol cheers for the shortened version
> 
> Give yourself that much needed kick up the a55 dude and get on it, 10 weeks aint a long time so kick the sh1t out it buddy:thumb:


Thats it mate thats what plan is :thumbup1:



Jem said:


> it's like a fookin soap opera in here though Kev - no one comes in to read aboot training ye nutta LMAO


 :lol: :lol: I get sh1t loads of views in here and i often wonder why :whistling:

Tbh my life is chilled compared to in past. If i had a journal ages ago id not be here to update it :whistling:


----------



## Jem

we know that ! mind you - they do manage to get on facebook & youtube from cells these days dont they ? ...times have changed so you'd be ok LMAO

Please behave btw

*right going to look for you abusing men on scooters now...sure there was something zar mentioned*


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> I swear to fukin god its one thing after another. Went to shop this morning as i was goin threw the little cut threw to shop a bloke on scooter came blasting round corner straight into me sent me flying and himself :cursing:
> 
> I sort of didnt notice pain in my leg and started havin a go at him and he said some snide remark and i lost temper hobbled over and kicked him in head, he got up and i threw him back down and giv him few digs. By this time a few lads i think he was with turned up and they were saying let him up if u want a fight, so me being me i let him up. Was a bit sureal didnt take long and i had him back on floor punching him in face. One of lads i kno had turned up by now and he asked me to leave it be so i did.
> 
> Should see state of my leg  And then to top it off i had some big fuker round my house earlier asking what had gone on. It was this fellas uncle or some sh1t. His first words were i dont want no trouble, and tbh i was glad coz he was big and by now pain in leg had kicked in, id have had to set dogs out :lol: Think the dogs growling and barking at fence put him off
> 
> (i have 3 jap akitas). I just told him what happened, and he asked me if that was it and was it over with. I said yes we shook hands and he went on his way. What a fukin day. Think i need hospital with leg will upload pics when get chance. First proper scrap since 2005 :lol: Just wish my leg wasnt hurtin so much id have enjoyed it more :cursing: Im still training push day today :lol: Just gonna hold off a week to start dbol. Also think wound on leg should b ok soon as its like a mass graze but deep. I still shake when i think about it, should have made his head a mushy mess, but not worth jail, was proud of way i handled it :whistling: . Will update training later.





Dsahna said:


> Jesus leafy:lol: :lol: :lol::lol:never a dull fcuking moment with you is there mate,fancy knocking you over,deserving of the crack of the dial he got imo:thumbup1:hope your leg is okay though mate!
> 
> Welldone for getting your diet on track aswell,you were right when you said *no matter how well you do some cnut comes along and knocks you down,fcuking literally in this case*dont let it get you down,just keep the bait up and youll soon be better than ever:thumb:


MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA was gonna turn the TV on but this is much more entertaining ....Kev you chav  

Dan ...lovin your work there :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Jem said:


> MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA was gonna turn the TV on but this is much more entertaining ....Kev you chav
> 
> Dan ...lovin your work there :thumb:


:lol:cheers jem,bout the only time ive managed to pull off some half decent humour,nobody sensible gets it ffs:confused1:,must be a northern thing mate:thumbup1:

Hows our geordie that abandoned the homeland getting on?


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> :lol:cheers jem,bout the only time ive managed to pull off some half decent humour,nobody sensible gets it ffs:confused1:,must be a northern thing mate:thumbup1:
> 
> Hows our geordie that abandoned the homeland getting on?


Me is bulking 

LOVE IT :tongue:

aye - canny dan, just fine and dandy mate - how's your lot


----------



## Dsahna

Jem said:


> Me is bulking
> 
> LOVE IT :tongue:
> 
> aye - canny dan, just fine and dandy mate - how's your lot


 :thumb :I bet you do mate,getting all that lovely bait down,cannae wack it!  .......but........me is fcuking cutting!:crying:and im a fat bastard so i cant change my mind:cursing:

Apart from that,everything is grand jem!


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> :thumb :I bet you do mate,getting all that lovely bait down,cannae wack it!  .......but........me is fcuking cutting!:crying:and im a fat bastard so i cant change my mind:cursing:
> 
> Apart from that,everything is grand jem!


LMAO havent heard bait used for years Dan - since my step dad worked as a plumber on Bells Homes  ...that brought back some memories I can tell ye ! Every morning he'd shout for his bait :lol:

Taking some getting used to Dan - this will be as hard for me, as cutting is for you ...I cannot remember a time when I ate without admonishing myself for doing so ...and being as Paul says I am supposed to eat like a normal person on the weekends ..it will be a challenge :confused1:

Not to worry though - I've got bacon and bagels lined up for brekkie :tongue: ...never had bacon before :confused1: :whistling: :confused1: ...and some potato cakes with lurpak slightly salted !

then I am taking a packed lunch to the expo because my food is nicer than subway :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

Salt of the fvcking earth eh jem:lol:

What do you mean by eat like a normal person at the weekend mate,does that mean you are allowed to just forget about protein intake for 2 days,sort of like 5 perfect days and 2 nowt flash days will still amount to good progress while the weekends keep you sane?

Ps i always carry my lunch with me aswell:lol:wouldnt be without my tuna and loaf of wholemeal ffs:whistling:


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> Salt of the fvcking earth eh jem:lol:
> 
> What do you mean by eat like a normal person at the weekend mate,does that mean you are allowed to just forget about protein intake for 2 days,sort of like 5 perfect days and 2 nowt flash days will still amount to good progress while the weekends keep you sane?
> 
> Ps i always carry my lunch with me aswell:lol:wouldnt be without my tuna and loaf of wholemeal ffs:whistling:


Yep he is -proper working class geordie :thumbup1: ...unfortunately he was a bit thick as well and fell for my loopy mother - poor chap.

She binned him for a rich man :cursing: ...now rich man is dead and she's got all his money :confused1: still kharma is a beautiful thing :tongue:

Well I am officially off season [dont I sound good lol ] ...so yeah strict diet Mon-Fri all worked out and then just chilling out like Joe Bloggs on the weekend but ensuring I get some decent protein in like

...obviously, I am now addicted to meat so wont be a problem :tongue: ...Beef sausages, beef burgers, mince, tuna and mayo - chicken & any other fish can fook right off on sat and sunday :lol:

...and yes good gains from that can be made so long as I lift heavy, dont do too much cardio and sleep.


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA was gonna turn the TV on but this is much more entertaining ....*Kev you chav*
> 
> Dan ...lovin your work there :thumb:


LMFAO, you love me really jem :lol: Now can everyone forget that i was run over by a push peddle and pop please :whistling: 



Dsahna said:


> Salt of the fvcking earth eh jem:lol:


us northerners are Dan, different breed mate and i could list lots of reasons why :whistling:  :beer:

Night night people :beer:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> LMFAO, you love me really jem :lol: Now can everyone forget that i was run over by a push peddle and pop please :whistling:
> 
> us northerners are Dan, different breed mate and i could list lots of reasons why :whistling:  :beer:
> 
> Night night people :beer:


 Night chickie xx  ...tis forgotten ....LMAO push/pedal/pop ...

You fell over - you fell over :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Night chickie xx  ...tis forgotten ....LMAO push/pedal/pop ...
> 
> You fell over - you fell over :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


Nice avvy, very summery 

Weighed meself this morning and weight moving up for first time in ages :lol: Ive been stuck round 11 stone 2 ish mark for ages and this morning BOOM 11 stone 9! Really pleased with that i dont seem to have just gained a pouch on my beely so all is good.

Fishing yesterday was good, didnt catch much just one fish but we decided to fuk off about 4 half 4 as was just too hot, making fishing slow and weather unbearable. Cant wait to start dbol again tomoz (i have sat and sunday off lol). 12 stone by the weekend :whistling: :lol: Doubt it but ill try, im eating well at min plenty of eggs,tuna, mince and chicken along with my shakes. That hard gainer stuff is really easy to drink with full fat milk and bannana :thumbup1:

Update finished off for my sunday dinner today before kids get back, will upload few pics of my lil lad taken at my dads and couple pics of lake i fished. Just took a sly pic of myself after bath aswell :whistling: Will upload few later


----------



## Dsahna

leafman said:


> Nice avvy, very summery
> 
> Weighed meself this morning and weight moving up for first time in ages :lol: Ive been stuck round 11 stone 2 ish mark for ages and this morning BOOM
> 
> *11 stone 9!*
> 
> *
> * Really pleased with that i dont seem to have just gained a pouch on my beely so all is good.
> 
> Fishing yesterday was good, didnt catch much just one fish but we decided to fuk off about 4 half 4 as was just too hot, making fishing slow and weather unbearable. Cant wait to start dbol again tomoz (i have sat and sunday off lol). 12 stone by the weekend :whistling: :lol: Doubt it but ill try,
> 
> *im eating well at min plenty of eggs,tuna, mince and chicken along with my shakes. That hard gainer stuff is really easy to drink with full fat milk and bannana * :thumbup1:
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Update finished off for my sunday dinner today before kids get back, will upload few pics of my lil lad taken at my dads and couple pics of lake i fished. Just took a sly pic of myself after bath aswell :whistling: Will upload few later


 :thumb: :thumb :keep doing that and youll keep getting bigger and stronger,easy as fcuking pie eh mate!!!! :thumbup1:

I love fishing leafy,im a decent sea angler,used to be in a couple of winter season clubs,managed to bag biggest cod of the year once with a 10 pounder,not a monster but it made fcuking shìt loads of fish cakes mate! 

Im absolutely wànk at fly fishing though:thumbdown:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

FLYBY......


----------



## leafman

Dsahna said:


> :thumb: :thumb :keep doing that and youll keep getting bigger and stronger,easy as fcuking pie eh mate!!!! :thumbup1:
> 
> I love fishing leafy,im a decent sea angler,used to be in a couple of winter season clubs,managed to bag biggest cod of the year once with a 10 pounder,not a monster but it made fcuking shìt loads of fish cakes mate!
> 
> Im absolutely wànk at fly fishing though:thumbdown:


 :lol: I like fresh water fishing buddy :thumbup1: Been sea fishing once at whitby but made me feel bit sick and smell was bit too much  10 pound cod is a decent fish :thumb: Biggest fish iv caught is a 21 pound carp from new hay lakes, i like just chillin out think our lasses mates think im bit nuts takin her fishing for her birthday :lol: She likes it tho 

Training is going well, gonna train in a hour or so actually, only prob is my appetite has disapeared on me today :confused1: Been chugging shakes to try some decent cals going in, think its the warm weather. Hope alls well with u mate gonna have check up on ur journal soon :beer:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> FLYBY......


Fly by always welcome :thumb: Gonna post some pics up soon, got some of lake i was fishing and got some of kids at my dads.

On side note, my dad has a big pair of birds in a aviary. Cant remem the name but ill get it off him. Anyway one of them got out about 5 week away, so he phoned all bird rescue places, then 4 week later got a phone call from a bloke saying some woman had his bird. He got a address and it was 12 miles away :lol:

My dad didnt have much hope it was his bird but when he got there, the woman said ohh i know what bird it is iv been on internet and found out what it eats bla bla :lol: She went in garden shouted charlieeee put some fruit down and out of tree in her garden came my dads bird flying down to eat food :bounce: My dad set a trap and few days later had his bird back. It had been loose 5 weeks and travelled 12 mile away, lucky he got it coz there not cheap :whistling: Gonna post some pics soon.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Fly by always welcome :thumb: Gonna post some pics up soon, got some of lake i was fishing and got some of kids at my dads.
> 
> On side note, my dad has a big pair of birds in a aviary. Cant remem the name but ill get it off him. Anyway one of them got out about 5 week away, so he phoned all bird rescue places, then 4 week later got a phone call from a bloke saying some woman had his bird. He got a address and it was 12 miles away :lol:
> 
> My dad didnt have much hope it was his bird but when he got there, the woman said ohh i know what bird it is iv been on internet and found out what it eats bla bla :lol: She went in garden shouted charlieeee put some fruit down and out of tree in her garden came my dads bird flying down to eat food :bounce: My dad set a trap and few days later had his ou got pmbird back. It had been loose 5 weeks and travelled 12 mile away, lucky he got it coz there not cheap :whistling: Gonna post some pics soon.


lmao.... theres a guy in glasgow keeps mccaws in his garden with wings not clipped or fck all... they sit up in the trees and come when he calls them... at night he calls them down and puts them in the aviary to keep warm 

you got pm by the way... :whistling:


----------



## leafman

first off pic of lake i was fishing at woodlands...



my dads aviary with kids i think...





some more photos comin in next post since im bored :whistling:


----------



## leafman

My dad has kept allsorts zara, he has just one pair now there called white cheeked touracos. He had 4 20 foot long aviarys at one point, now he has one massive one (not sure on proper size.)

Couple more pics...

View attachment 40473


Then a pic of me at my 11 stone 9 pounds (didnt weight meself today coz eating has been poo, so im still 11 9 :whistling: :lol:

View attachment 40474


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> lmao.... theres a guy in glasgow keeps mccaws in his garden with wings not clipped or fck all... they sit up in the trees and come when he calls them... at night he calls them down and puts them in the aviary to keep warm
> 
> you got pm by the way... :whistling:


I got pm :whistling: Will reply when i can giv it time it deserves  Been rushed off feet with one thing or another im being pestered now to read shaunas homework with her too :laugh: Will say congrats now tho 

p.s my dads birds cant be let out, only when one of the kids leaves door open :whistling: :lol: He thinks thats how it got free, he has spent thousands on birds over the years. Ive got a aviary look :whistling:  ...

View attachment 40477


I want a owl :whistling: Im gonna get a barn owl, but finances are terrible at min need to sort self out big time. Im sure i have mice about so if i have a owl it can eat lil fukers. The bloke out back from me kept pigeons so it has attracted rodents near my garden grrr. Big barn owl will sort prob out :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

Last pics dont work leafy!

21lb fish eh.......TWÀT:lol:ha aye its good mate,tbh wtf is the point fàrting around freezing your fcuking nads off in the winter without a single nudge of the rod tip ffs when you can be catching 21lb'ers in the blazing sun mate,last time i went i ended up in the fcuking wansbeck cos i went on my motorbike in the middle of winter without any gloves,ended up in a field at 12:00 at night cos i was to cold and tired to turn the corner:whistling:no damage,just braked and skidded into a field,when i got home i was a fcuking icecube and decided the best thing to do was jump straight into a scalding hot bath,went mental,had an asthma attack and spent a night or two in hospital on the respitory ward with ex minors and shìt

Have you started dbol yet mate,that could be messing with your appetite if you have?


----------



## leafman

Dsahna said:


> Last pics dont work leafy!
> 
> 21lb fish eh.......TWÀT:lol:ha aye its good mate,tbh wtf is the point fàrting around freezing your fcuking nads off in the winter without a single nudge of the rod tip ffs when you can be catching 21lb'ers in the blazing sun mate,last time i went i ended up in the fcuking wansbeck cos i went on my motorbike in the middle of winter without any gloves,ended up in a field at 12:00 at night cos i was to cold and tired to turn the corner:whistling:no damage,just braked and skidded into a field,when i got home i was a fcuking icecube and decided the best thing to do was jump straight into a scalding hot bath,went mental,had an asthma attack and spent a night or two in hospital on the respitory ward with ex minors and shìt
> 
> Have you started dbol yet mate,that could be messing with your appetite if you have?


lmfao :lol: I used to do a lot of fishing but not so much last year or two. Once about 6 oclock comes on a hot sunny day its non stop in them comercial fishing lakes. I like lakes were they have some monsters lurking about. Its good to know u have big 20 pound plus fish in lake.

Not sure why pics dont work :confused1: They work for me but look like a link instead of showing the picture like others hmm, well im sh1t on pcs so i cant be ar2ed trying to do out about it, will upload more tomoz :lol:

And yea just started dbol again today mon to fri with weekend off, and appetite thing goes into yesterday aswell really. My missus keeps asking me if im ok and is there somat goin on that she should know about :confused1: Says im acting strange, but i dont think i am, bit stressed with few money situations but thats about it. Forgot to have jabs today so will have them in morning but blast is still on and looking forward to gettin bigger. I got asked if i train yesterday, and my clothes seem to be fitting tighter again  I had to buy loads of clothes last year and have a feeling same might happen this year :whistling: Fukin hope so :beer:

ps. forgot to train well didnt get chance today so will be tomoz. Ohh and my avvy is the pic of me yesterday i kno it looks like last one but its not lmao.


----------



## leafman

push day

chest shoulders triceps

flat bench

70kx5

80kx4

97.5x1 pb

90kx1

80kx3

increase of 2.5k gives me new pb, 100k next week hopefully

standing military press dbs from arms down side.

22.5sx10

22.5sx10

22.5sx10

22.5sx8

22.5sx8

CGBP

70kx8

80kx3

60kxfailior

Thats it. Have had jabs this morning, 1ml of lixus test 400 and half ml of teste 300 and oxy75 mixed. Works out about 600mg of diff tests per week. Thats what im gonna do every week for ten week. Highest dose iv taken if i stick to it :whistling: 30mg of dbol 5 days per week aswell for few week. Will weight my self in morning. If i could make 12 stone and stay there while i cruise id be happy for this blast. That would be nearly 12 pounds gain haha mayb i ask to much of meself :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

How the fcuk is the leaf getting on??? :thumb :haha

Very canny judging by your session mate,another PB :clap:well fcuking done buddy!!!


----------



## chump1976

were art tho leafy????????????????


----------



## leafman

Dsahna said:


> How the fcuk is the leaf getting on??? :thumb :haha
> 
> Very canny judging by your session mate,another PB :clap:well fcuking done buddy!!!


Things went t1ts uo dan :lol:



chump1976 said:


> were art tho leafy????????????????


as above :laugh: Ill be back as from monday :thumbup1:

Life been bit sh1t latly, i cant have somat i wanted and have accepted it and time to move on proply. I have a missus who i can trust hundred percent and who would do anything for me and 2 ace kids. Suppose im lucky in lots of ways 

couple pics of lil ones..





Will be back monday with a plan of action to get things going proply. Will weigh mysel aswell see how much damage has been done. Not trained in while :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

Never a dull moment with you is there mate! :lol:

Just pick yourself up the best you can from this setback and continue where you left off,hope everything is okay buddy

Nice pics of your little ones in the garden leafy,must say that titchmarsh bloke has got nowt on that lawn ffs! :thumb :x


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> Never a dull moment with you is there mate! :lol:
> 
> Just pick yourself up the best you can from this setback and continue where you left off,hope everything is okay buddy
> 
> Nice pics of your little ones in the garden leafy,must say that titchmarsh bloke has got nowt on that lawn ffs! :thumb :x


x 2

and so we meet again !

and it's like fooking ground hog day anyway K ....

started routine

started eating pro mass and many bananas

banged oot a couple of promising sessions

started doing some gear

had an argument with somebody

went home again

said sorry - been sorting sh1T oot will update soon

and repeat ....

:lol: :lol: :lol:

how many leaves have you turned over kevin ?

*awaits swearing and biatch slaps*

Garden looks nice honey mwah  Hope catherine and kiddles are all good xx


----------



## chump1976

chin up m8,theres allways sumert trying to pull us down,thats way ive found it thu my life lol,but like you said m8 you got top mrs and nice kids,as have i but i got 3 of the rug rats eldest bein 14 and proper lil britain type attitude aswell,winds me up semert daft sumtimes.wot ever appens pal get up and crack on again.


----------



## leafman

Dsahna said:


> Never a dull moment with you is there mate! :lol:
> 
> Just pick yourself up the best you can from this setback and continue where you left off,hope everything is okay buddy
> 
> Nice pics of your little ones in the garden leafy,must say that titchmarsh bloke has got nowt on that lawn ffs! :thumb :x


Ill be back soon enougth cracking on matey and thanks for dropping in, keeps me motivated im still ok not lost anything really weight wise. I dont think :lol:



Jem said:


> x 2
> 
> and so we meet again !
> 
> and it's like fooking ground hog day anyway K ....
> 
> started routine
> 
> started eating pro mass and many bananas
> 
> banged oot a couple of promising sessions
> 
> started doing some gear
> 
> had an argument with somebody
> 
> went home again
> 
> said sorry - been sorting sh1T oot will update soon
> 
> and repeat ....
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> how many leaves have you turned over kevin ?
> 
> *awaits swearing and biatch slaps*
> 
> Garden looks nice honey mwah  Hope catherine and kiddles are all good xx


Its not my garden its my nannas in boro :lol: And this time my probs wernt woman related jem or even home related really. I wont stop this sh1t till i get to were i wanna be jem :whistling: I dont giv in easy.

Thanks for dropppin by gonna catch up on yourself soon enougth 



chump1976 said:


> chin up m8,theres allways sumert trying to pull us down,thats way ive found it thu my life lol,but like you said m8 you got top mrs and nice kids,as have i but i got 3 of the rug rats eldest bein 14 and proper lil britain type attitude aswell,winds me up semert daft sumtimes.wot ever appens pal get up and crack on again.


2 kids is bad enougth lmfao. I love my kids to bits but they can be errr time consuming :lol: On the grand scale of things my probs are nothing really. And hopefully now its time to move on and get to that 15 stone target i secretly set myself hahaha. Should hit it by 2015 at this rate :whistling:

Thanks for kind words mate, hope training going well !


----------



## Andy Dee

leafman said:


> Things went t1ts uo dan :lol:
> 
> as above :laugh: Ill be back as from monday :thumbup1:
> 
> Life been bit sh1t latly, i cant have somat i wanted and have accepted it and time to move on proply. I have a missus who i can trust hundred percent and who would do anything for me and 2 ace kids. Suppose im lucky in lots of ways
> 
> 
> 
> Will be back monday with a plan of action to get things going proply. Will weigh mysel aswell see how much damage has been done. Not trained in while :whistling:


sh1t dude gains are coming along very nicely, can definetely notice a big improvement in the forarms, keep it up pal :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

andysutils said:


> sh1t dude gains are coming along very nicely, can definetely notice a big improvement in the forarms, keep it up pal :thumbup1:


hahahahaha

reps


----------



## Dsahna

If you haven't lost anything then fcuk it,just keep fcuking getting bigger leafy:thumb:and keep necking them trademark leaf-shakes,cant go wrong:thumbup1:


----------



## GeordieSteve

I'm new here, however I check this post daily...epic! Keep us updated Leaf mate!!


----------



## leafman

Dsahna said:


> If you haven't lost anything then fcuk it,just keep fcuking getting bigger leafy:thumb:and keep necking them trademark leaf-shakes,cant go wrong:thumbup1:


As from monday im a man on a mission mate. Ive been gettin a bit of work aswell, gotta lay a patio monday (well start it) and ive got to pick axe a load of concrete out so should be a good warm up :lol: Im gonna be taking it serious for a while now. And the shakaes will be started again monday aswell. Ive not been using my hard gainer stuff so ive got 2 kilo to get me started :thumbup1:

Thanks for droppin in Dan, dont suppose u know what happened to that thread about the woman asking marsh to put his top back on :confused1: Just wondering if its been deleted due to anyhting i said :lol:



GeordieSteve said:


> I'm new here, however I check this post daily...epic! Keep us updated Leaf mate!!


Thanks for kind words mate, epic !! :lol: Not sure about epic mayb chaotic or somat  I know ive made good progress from were i started but i gotta take that next step now. Thanks for staying tuned :thumbup1:

On a side note i had a pm from someone (was in rush at time) asking how id gained so much weight in a short time pmsl. I couldnt possibly advise on how to get weight on as my ways are fuking sh1te :lol: If that person reads this then sorry i deleted messages before replying but tbh i couldnt have helped anyway. Im NOT a realiable source of how to go about things as i do what i want when i want and stumble from one disaster to next. Im just a skinny dude tryin to get big and not have a great deal of luck at minute :beer:


----------



## PHHead

leafman said:


> As from monday im a man on a mission mate. Ive been gettin a bit of work aswell, gotta lay a patio monday (well start it) and ive got to pick axe a load of concrete out so should be a good warm up :lol: Im gonna be taking it serious for a while now. And the shakaes will be started again monday aswell. Ive not been using my *hard gainer* stuff so ive got 2 kilo to get me started :thumbup1:
> 
> I just got some of this in from MP too mate along with a load of their Whey Protein, I usually use BP but wanted a change..............tried the Hard Gainer last night, mixes well and tastes ok but doesn't have a very nice texture!


----------



## Dsahna

Chuffed to bits you've got some work coming in mate:thumb:,lack of work and money always fcuks me up too,for some people... being short of money means having to break into their fat savings,thats not fcuking skint CNUTS! :cursing:

Not having a fiver to your name,thats skint:lol: :lol:

Onwards and upwards leafy,you CAN reach that 14 stone mate:thumbup1:all the best with work,fingers crossed you get a steady stream to keep you going!


----------



## leafman

PHHead said:


> Yea ive had a taste of the stuff seems ok, i just blend it up with a bannana and full fat milk. Its basicly just to get my by till i can get my pro mass back on go i think. I like pro mass and has stood me well in past. Hope training going well for you, gonna be back at it hard myself tomoz and hoping to try string a nice 10 week run together :thumbup1: Thanks for dropping in mate as usuall :beer:
> 
> yes buddy, believe it or not ive secured some gardening work :lol: I am getting paid to get garden into shape then once a month to keep ontop of it  If not raining tomoz im off to make a start. Going off what she said sounds like she wants a good bit of work doing also. Im putting a little patio down for her on front of conservatory and then some fencing up aswell. Just need to discuss money side of things when i see her next. Its my pals missus she rents houses out aswell and said that i can have work on them propertys aswell. Could be onto somat good with bit of luck. Kno what u mean by being skint proper lmao :whistling:
> 
> Good thing is tho i have enougth dbol to have few weeks starter and enougth test for a nice blast :thumbup1: Just need to stick to it and eat as much as possible. Feeling better about life in general now tho so hopefully all will be well  Thanks for dropping by mate will update tomoz after plan of action is sorted :beer:
> 
> ps.. not forgot about belt and will send later this week :thumbup1: (i did forget tho :lol: ) kev.


----------



## Dsahna

HAHAHAHAHA you're class mate

The belt comes when it comes,no rush

Im shìte in that position leafy,i usually end up paying them for work in the long ffs,to soft in that way:lol:hope you get a good deal for your work though mate,with your green fingers i reckon about £50 an hour is a fair rate:clap:,it will be a big help having the extra coin thoughx


----------



## Jem

Goooooood !!! glad to see you got some honest hard graft there k - just dont go beating up the garden gnomes because they are giving you evils ok?


----------



## leafman

Dsahna said:


> HAHAHAHAHA you're class mate
> 
> The belt comes when it comes,no rush
> 
> Im shìte in that position leafy,i usually end up paying them for work in the long ffs,to soft in that way:lol:hope you get a good deal for your work though mate,with your green fingers i reckon about £50 an hour is a fair rate:clap:,it will be a big help having the extra coin thoughx


mate im same as you, i hate giving prices im soft that way meself. I keep telling myself she has loads of money anyway so take her for all i can :lol: Naa im jking tbh ive always done a days graft for people i know for £50 a day never mind a hour, im starting wednesday now anyway so will speak to her then illl charge depending on what needs done. She giv me 70 quid for a days work other week, i just put fence up for her on one of her propertys. Only took one day.

My lil lad is ill at min all snotty and whinging all time, and now his mother has jumped on band wagon ffs. She saying she not well, think its a blag tbh so i picked me lass up from school :whistling: :lol: Training tomoz and cant wait, starting my dbol aswell toomoz :thumbup1:



Jem said:


> Goooooood !!! glad to see you got some honest hard graft there k - just dont go beating up the garden gnomes because they are giving you evils ok?


Its not good it means i have to get off my skinny **** and actually do somat for a change. Remind me to never leave the family home and move out :whistling: Thats why im in postion im in, wont be for long tho i have few tricks up me sleave to put me back ontop of errr things 

Right om off to try make this child sleep will be back tomoz with some training to update for a change 

Thanks for droppin in Dan, jem


----------



## leafman

Update..

work has been held off due to rain grr im just waiting for it to stop p1ssin down so i can crack on, but im making do for now.

Training and stuff..

Finally got my ar2e in gear last night literally :whistling: Im not going mad, last night i had 1ml of test400 and im starting my dbol tomoz. Im bang on 11 stone so iv lost few pounds in last 2 week. Ive not trained in past 2 week ish and i trained today for first time...

flat bench

60kx8

70kx5

80kx2

90kx1

95kx failed grr

80kx4

seated shoulder press

40kx8

50kx5

60kx5

70kx3

75kx2

CGBP

60kx10

70kx5

80kx3

job doner thats it for starters. Next week ill be getting back to my push pull leg days as usuall.

Gear usage is just gonna be 400mg of test per week for ten week along with 30mg of dbol per day for first few week. Nice and simple and hopefully will get some nice games due to fact for past 2 week im done nothing and had no gear what so ever. Will update tomoz :thumbup1: Time to try grow #.

PS thanks for nice rep comments from a good few people about my progress over past year or so. Keeps me going


----------



## Dsahna

Not lost that much mate,just some water and shìt,you will be up to your previous weight in a couple of days:thumb:

Ive had a shìtty week of being rained off too leafy,okay today though:thumb:

Looking forward to you being 12 stone very shortly aswell


----------



## leafman

Dsahna said:


> Not lost that much mate,just some water and shìt,you will be up to your previous weight in a couple of days:thumb:
> 
> Ive had a shìtty week of being rained off too leafy,okay today though:thumb:
> 
> Looking forward to you being 12 stone very shortly aswell


Yep, 12 stone very soon hopefully. I like shape my body has taken but im light still. All in good time i suppose :beer: .

Was walking back from picking my lil lass up from school and sun was beaming hot so i took a detour (she was on scooter i took down for her) were theres not many people about and took my top off. Next thing i know biggest load of teenage lasses i seen in my life, like a fukin school reunion or somat comes walking threw field were i am :lol: I got wolf whistled ffs and my lil lass was asking why they were whistling at me, i felt like a right cheb head :cursing: Suppose there lucky my names not Roy whiting :whistling:

Training tomoz, im thinking of switching things up a bit regards training but more of that later.


----------



## leafman

Trained this morning..

pull day, back..

deadlift

80kx5

90kx5

100kx3

120kx2

140kx1

Bent over rows

40kx10

50kx8

60kx5

70kx4

60kx5

Thats it lol.

Im starting to make a effort big time now, been reading journals and have got some motivation back wich has been long lost. I sort of didnt really care too much about progress latly due to other things going on, but now its back on. Will get some pics up in couple of weeks time and hopefully ill have some progress to show


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Yep, 12 stone very soon hopefully. I like shape my body has taken but im light still. All in good time i suppose :beer: .
> 
> Was walking back from picking my lil lass up from school and sun was beaming hot so i took a detour (she was on scooter i took down for her) were theres not many people about and took my top off. *Next thing i know biggest load of teenage lasses i seen in my life, like a fukin school reunion or somat comes walking threw field were i am * :lol: * I got wolf whistled ffs and my lil lass was asking why they were whistling at me, i felt like a right cheb head * :cursing: * Suppose there lucky my names not Roy whiting * :whistling:
> 
> Training tomoz, im thinking of switching things up a bit regards training but more of that later.


FPMSL that made me laugh so much ye feckin nutter :lol: :lol: :lol: I can see it now - loads of chavas screeching at your boobies   

Mwahahahahaha xxx


----------



## TH0R

Train the wheels leafy or you'll look like a floating torso

Carry on:thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

KJW said:


> Good stuff mate


Cheers buddy 



Jem said:


> FPMSL that made me laugh so much ye feckin nutter :lol: :lol: :lol: I can see it now - loads of chavas screeching at your boobies
> 
> Mwahahahahaha xxx


lmao, just my luck i never take my top off but i was on a field type thing well out of way :lol: Soon as i got out of sight top went straight back on lmfao. Hope alls well jem 



tel3563 said:


> Train the wheels leafy or you'll look like a floating torso
> 
> Carry on:thumbup1:


legs tomoz night tel :thumb: I train them just as much as anything else at min, wich aint a lot :whistling:

Ive decided to try a different tactic now anyway and as from next monday im gonna start a 4 week high dose (for me) blast. I can concentrate for that long pmsl


----------



## leafman

Didnt train today but spent from 9 this morning till 2 on afternoon gardening and digging over massive fuking borders lol. My back was in bits afterwards and i think i lost few stone sweating like a formula one driver. The fukin woman went out aswell, just aswell she had a outside tap as id have been dead on floor when she got back crumpled into a bunch of nettels lol :lol:

After reading joes journal i have a plan to try somat different and somat even my lazy ar2e might b able to manage..

as from monday im starting a 4 week blast. 28 days of high dose (for me pmsl), good diet and hard training. By way diet will be good by my standards :whistling: Seriously tho ill be implementing few things Hilly has suggested before to me and really putting effort in to see what can be done in that tme scale. Sort of experiment too for mesel..

Blast will be..

40mg dbol pd

600mg of few diff tests pw. (tests will be made up of lixus t400, pro chem test e 300 and oxy75). Ill be having 1 ml of lixus t400 and half a ml of pro chem test 300 and half ml of oxy75.

Only reason im using them tests is because its what i have lying about. Tbh i dont know exaclty how much test ill b taking per week due to fact the pro chem 300 test e and oxy75 are mixed. Ill just be doin a ml of that and a ml of lixus test 400. Id estimate about 600mg of tests per week ish.

For me that is a lot considering i think iv only had jabs 2 weeks in a row once in last fuk knows how long lmao. Iv been cruising for ages really when i think on jabs iv had. Cant wait tbh to get started im actually looking forward to it for a change. Gonna weigh myself monday morning before i start and take pics. Hopefully a change will be able to be seen after the month.


----------



## chump1976

hi m8,how you gettin on wiv your blast ?


----------



## Huntingground

leafy, how are you mate?


----------



## leafman

Thanks for dropping in lads  Ive had some serious sh1t going on at home and feel like a weight has been removed from round my waist today. Will be back training and updating this very soon now. I havnt been training or eating proper and i havnt had any jabs or **** all in last god knows how long!!

Not done any blast or **** all but still have bits sat there to start whe im ready. I havnt done any pct or anything either lol. I think i prob still have a lil bit of test kicking about in me but prob not much lol. Will weight myself before i start blast but im dreading it i know iv lost weight. Just so so so so so so pleased i can b sat here typing this and i get to give it all another go 

Thanks for dropping in lads, hope all is well with you both :beer:

ps... im rather fukin p1ssed in celebration so ill try stay away from here for the night hehehe.


----------



## chump1976

never a dull day in the life of leafy eh mate,keep us posted mate nice1


----------



## Huntingground

Leafy, any news mate? Back on the gear?


----------



## Spriggen

Just droppin by mate. Hope everythings alright, look forward to your update!


----------



## leafman

Im finally in a postion to train again lol. Iv fooked up basicly, fell back into a lazy way of living, drank to much caused much trouble and am lucky to be sitting typing this at 3.38 in morning tbh. Had things hanging over me for a long time and even for the last 6 months of journal (when i was active so to speak) my effort has been lagging.

So wot now? well i wanna get back to were i was. I kno i can do it, bit of gear and with help of muscle memory and some food, should only take a month or two :whistling: with proper effort. First port of call is back to how i was when i left. Im sort of avoiding saying how much weight ive lost :whistling: :lol:

What about steds?? well i had a jab of pro chem teste300 about a month ago and thats it for last few month :whistling: Pct err i forgot :whistling: Soooo...

lets just make things clear..

stopped steds

never done pct

stopped eating and drinking shakes (ok i ate but prob one decent meal a day with snacks)

drank lots of southern comfort with coke (surly carbs in the coke eh?? :lol: )

havnt trained in weeks and weeks = very skinny leafy :cursing: (Before anyone starts flaming the no pct and sh1te, i just wanna say take it elsewere as i dont have paticence for fools!! i kno wot i should have done bla bla.)

Totall weight= 9stone 6 pounds :lol: ive only lost 2 stone :whistling: :ban:

pics to follow in next day or so lmao. 

ps... look forward to catching up on journals, hopefully should be some good progress made by some :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Huntingground said:


> Leafy, any news mate? Back on the gear?


I suppose it depended on what u meant by gear :tongue: Im back on gear now!! :whistling:


----------



## Huntingground

Welcome back mate, not worth beating yourself up over anything, just get eating properly again and get your ass back in the gym :thumb:


----------



## Spriggen

Onwards and upwards mate. You know where you went wrong, you know what you need to do. People are here to listen (and advise if need be) mate so you're not alone.

Look forward to more updates mate, think they are going to be more frequent again?


----------



## leafman

Yea updates will be starting to be more regular again, i need motivation of this place otherwise i have no chance of getting back into it.

Im gonna just start eating proply and training couple of times a week and slowly get back into it. For now im gonna have 2 training sessions per week and concentrate on getting food intake up. I just aint eating at all, and not making up for it with shakes.

Im still finding motivation hard to come by at min but i really do need to pull head from ar2e.

Thanks for comments lads defo time to get back to it :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

'bout time you resurfaced lol.

Am considering Leeds show on 26 sept in town hall... whether or not I do you should go watch... always good for a big dose of motivation :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> 'bout time you resurfaced lol.
> 
> Am considering Leeds show on 26 sept in town hall... whether or not I do you should go watch... always good for a big dose of motivation :thumbup1:


Ill be there, try get show done zar  And altho im back on board i might just be one of them people who dont actually train or do fuk all, but just pretend :whistling: :lol:

Naa i need to shape up, least u got motivation back :thumbup1: Was just catching up on ur journal


----------



## TH0R

Fvck me, 2 stone in a few weeks, should of done a pct :lol:

You need a size 9 up the arris you mong, all that work down the swanee, don't let it happen

again, choose life :lol: and train legs hard:rolleye:

Keep it tight mate


----------



## JB74

leafman

just found this journal, very interesting to say the least, theres never a dull moment in your life:thumb:

all the best with the training keep up the hard work:beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Kev.... where ya gone man?? :confused1:


----------



## Jem

well he posted the other day zar ! not seen him since ...text him ? knowing kev he is prob knocking some bloke off a scooter or summit


----------



## leafman

Pmsl. Im back 

Jem he ran me over ffs!!!! i had a graze and everything!!! pmsl.

If i even tried to explain the problems ive had latly people wouldnt believe me so im not gonna even bother lol. I trained yesterday and trained once last week. So training side of things is gonna start to pick up now.

I need to get bug back and im close. Ive been and bought a hundred quids worth of decent food and for next couple of week im gonna try get bck to eating the way i was before.

diet hoping to be somat like this to start with..

10.00

pint of full fat milk with hard gainer and bannana

bowl of ready brek

12.30

tuna x 2 little tins,noodles, fruit corner yogurt and coffee and couple of biscuits.

14.30

half pint of hard gainer and bannana

train

15.15

half pint of hard gainer with fruit corner yogurt.

17.00

200grams of some type of meat with some form of potatoes with veg, or it could be spaggetti bol or somat. Its a cooked meal so could be anything really. Wshed down with milk.

20.00

poached egg x 3 on toast x3

11.30

pint of hard gainer before bed along with cheese and crackers.

Add to that a few milkshakes (normally least 2 a day so thats 500cals) and also some sh1te like biscuits and cake and choc and stuff lol.

May not seem much food but if i can get that into me for now ill be over moon. At minute im having ceriel when i get up and one cooked meal a day along with some supper lol. Just fell back into my lazy ways.

Will take time to get back into it proper but getting this going is a start.

pic taken yesterday to giv rougth idea of how much ive lost, im now 2 stone lighter  ...


----------



## leafman

Gonna train tomoz, pull day, deads, bent over rows and chins. Job will be good un, ill have a laugth at how much ive lost on my deadlift lol.

Ive actually done ok today with getting food into me and started a dbol kick start today. That photo in above post make me feel ill pmsl, look like im dieing again grrrr. leafy


----------



## Spriggen

Didn't have time at work to post a proper post.. so here it is!

I've not trained in just over a week and I feel bloody terrible! So I can't imagine how you must feel mate - that being said, once you get back into the swing of things it won't be long till you're back where you started. It's shocking when you look back at older pics and think 'woah...' ha. But use it as motivation mate! There's no reason you can't do this.

I've actually thought about re-starting my journal to see if it picks my motivation up better and more importantly for longer.


----------



## Dsahna

The leaf has returned

Good luck with everything this time mate,get that bait down and you will be back on top form in 3 weeks to a month,i know you will be píssed off having to wait but blink and the wait will be over:thumbup1:

Got any stories from the last few months?


----------



## leafman

Spriggen said:


> Didn't have time at work to post a proper post.. so here it is!
> 
> I've not trained in just over a week and I feel bloody terrible! So I can't imagine how you must feel mate - that being said, once you get back into the swing of things it won't be long till you're back where you started. It's shocking when you look back at older pics and think 'woah...' ha. But use it as motivation mate! There's no reason you can't do this.
> 
> I've actually thought about re-starting my journal to see if it picks my motivation up better and more importantly for longer.


Thanks mate glad u took time to reply  Get your journal going and giv me a link mate and il follow, thats main reason ive started this back up again. I will need to prove that im back proply first but that just ttakes time, and regualr pics will prove im back at it. I need this journal for motivation as it just wont happen lol. Cheers buddy :beer:



Dsahna said:


> The leaf has returned
> 
> Good luck with everything this time mate,get that bait down and you will be back on top form in 3 weeks to a month,i know you will be píssed off having to wait but blink and the wait will be over:thumbup1:
> 
> Got any stories from the last few months?


Yea i know mate, ill get back to how i was if i can get food into me! Struggling to eat think my stomach has shrunk pmsl.Ive got load of pics to update this journal with so will do that later. Family wise all is well 

As for stories to tell pmsl. I think it best to keep last few months to myself lol. I spent a bit of time away :whistling: On the low so my mother didnt find out pmsl. Ive finally settled down at home now tho, made my choices and am happy to be with my missus and kids, love em all to bits. Had a load of trouble with one particular woman (and her fella) and he felt need to phone me again just last week and ask what id been getting up to with his missus, even tho he knows what i done with his missus i told him last time! What did he think ffs, we met up to hold hands and look at the sky! stupid [email protected]. He has a obbsession with how many times i laid her lol and me being soft tells him lies and agrees with her that it was only 3 times lol, if he only knew truth lol. He cant let it go still even tho it was ages ago now. Poor cow he must be torturing her with it still. He is a clown anyway.

Thats as much as im saying lol. Training is most important thing now, i need to get motovation going again. Ive been a lazy fuk tbh. Gonna have a good read about the site in next couple of days, read some journals and see how people are getting on 

Cheers for droppin in dan :beer:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Thanks mate glad u took time to reply  Get your journal going and giv me a link mate and il follow, thats main reason ive started this back up again. I will need to prove that im back proply first but that just ttakes time, and regualr pics will prove im back at it. I need this journal for motivation as it just wont happen lol. Cheers buddy :beer:
> 
> Yea i know mate, ill get back to how i was if i can get food into me! Struggling to eat think my stomach has shrunk pmsl.Ive got load of pics to update this journal with so will do that later. Family wise all is well
> 
> As for stories to tell pmsl. I think it best to keep last few months to myself lol. I spent a bit of time away :whistling: On the low so my mother didnt find out pmsl. Ive finally settled down at home now tho, made my choices and am happy to be with my missus and kids, love em all to bits. Had a load of trouble with one particular woman (and her fella) and he felt need to phone me again just last week and ask what id been getting up to with his missus, even tho he knows what i done with his missus i told him last time! What did he think ffs, we met up to hold hands and look at the sky! stupid [email protected] He has a obbsession with how many times i laid her lol and me being soft tells him lies and agrees with her that it was only 3 times lol, if he only knew truth lol. He cant let it go still even tho it was ages ago now. Poor cow he must be torturing her with it still. He is a clown anyway.
> 
> Thats as much as im saying lol. Training is most important thing now, i need to get motovation going again. Ive been a lazy fuk tbh. Gonna have a good read about the site in next couple of days, read some journals and see how people are getting on
> 
> Cheers for droppin in dan :beer:


OMG - what are you like :lol: - you've been away again  

Glad you and kathryn have sorted things out once and for all - now behave your ass, get some gardening contracts and settle your ass  xx


----------



## leafman

Gardening was to blame hahaha. Know more now im being good boy  And things are finally sorted so fingers crossed all will be well now. Thanks or droppin by jem gonna have a catch up on yourself soon, looking good in pics i have seen tho! kev


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Gardening was to blame hahaha. Know more now im being good boy  And things are finally sorted so fingers crossed all will be well now. Thanks or droppin by jem gonna have a catch up on yourself soon, looking good in pics i have seen tho! kev


dont tell me you fell for the sweet lady who wanted her patio dug up and then relaid ....hubby safely installed underneath :whistling: :lol:

You are not Lady Chatterly's lover so doing the business with the lady of the manor isnt allowed neither LMFAO 

I jest, on a serious note - sort it out kev, you're getting too old for this shizzle  crossed fingers is nowt to do with it - keep away from the bad elements ! x


----------



## leafman

yea i know i am, 30 next year getting too old as in drop down dead any min old!!!! Thats it im all done iv packed everything in now, kids are more important than money tbh and i dont wanna risk spending time away. Was lucky this time round, i been given a second chance and ill be taking it!!

And no ive not been burying husbands under patios pmsl. Thats more of a winter pass time


----------



## leafman

KJW said:


> Good to see you back buddy.


Cheers mate, thanks for taking time to stop by  Its appretiated, really need to get going now and keep motivation up.

Anyway.. ive not had a jab or anything yet still, gonna try sort things out today, get few things i need and ill prob have first jab tomoz. Ive started necking few 5mg dbols (elite la pharma 30mg per day) and also a bit of oxy :whistling:

Ive got nearly a full vial of lixus test400 lieing about, and a vial of oxy75 mixed with pro chem test e 300. Think im gonna have half a ml of each per week to start with. So 1ml each week. Im not running stupid amounts yet. Ill leave that till i can afford it wich wont be too long.

Will mention any jabs i have in here. Ill start a proper planned out course when i can buy some new stuff, but till then i just need to get going again with what i have.

I still have all my multi vits,vit c, got nolva left aswell so ill prob start running 10mg per day like i was before. Ive got a tub of glutamine, i just never seem to use these type of things. Im gonna start using glutamine now tho, i paid for it so its getting used lol.

Only protein i have is about... 1 and half kilo of my proteins hard gainer. Im not a massive fan of it tbh but for now its gonna start getting used again. I need a shake i dont mind drinking somat like pro mass again i think. All in good time tho.

leafy


----------



## john7780

hi all anyone know where i can get hold of some decent d-bol or a-bol? im currently 91kg (about 14 stone) and wish to just push over 95kg i train 5 days a week and have a good diet ive been training since i left the army in 2001 and im a qualified instructor so i know how to train before anyone suggests a new routine. any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## TH0R

john7780 said:


> hi all anyone know where i can get hold of some decent d-bol or a-bol? im currently 91kg (about 14 stone) and wish to just push over 95kg i train 5 days a week and have a good diet ive been training since i left the army in 2001 and im a qualified instructor so i know how to train before anyone suggests a new routine. any help will be greatly appreciated


 :lol: :lol:

Of all the journals in all the world.............................. 

Leafy, this time do it fecking right or I'm coming to Leeds to sort yah34r:

Actually trained in Leeds other week, Virgin on kirkstall road, was full of chavvy

fecks and the DB's only went to 40:confused1: Felt a **** high repping with the heaviest

DB's in the gym:laugh:

Seriously dude, get yer life sorted and stop behaving like we all want to:lol:


----------



## leafman

KJW said:


> Yeah motivation is the key. I should know, I've had none of it for a long time


You and me both buddy!! Im slowly getting mine back tho, have had my shakes and tried to eat well so far today  Also trained this morning :thumbup1:



john7780 said:


> hi all anyone know where i can get hold of some decent d-bol or a-bol? im currently 91kg (about 14 stone) and wish to just push over 95kg i train 5 days a week and have a good diet ive been training since i left the army in 2001 and im a qualified instructor so i know how to train before anyone suggests a new routine. any help will be greatly appreciated


Just ask your doctor mate  Im being serious aswell you just have to do it the right way!! Best thing to do is go to doctors and say that you feel like a girl all the time. Just say u get girly thoughts about putting lipstick on and stuff like that. Then just say that it happened to a friend of yours and he was given test enth and suddenly he became manly again. Trust me it works mate, if u can put on the tears even better!! :thumbup1:



tel3563 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Of all the journals in all the world..............................
> 
> Leafy, this time do it fecking right or I'm coming to Leeds to sort yah34r:
> 
> Actually trained in Leeds other week, Virgin on kirkstall road, was full of chavvy
> 
> fecks and the DB's only went to 40:confused1: Felt a **** high repping with the heaviest
> 
> DB's in the gym:laugh:
> 
> Seriously dude, get yer life sorted and stop behaving like we all want to:lol:


I will tel  All is right with the world now, and its time to giv it a go again. Like i said i have stuff lieing about still that i can use up for now. Mayb one day we will get this training session together tel 

Ive never trained over kirkstall rd mate so not got clue what gym is like, the dbs going up to 40s would be more than enougth for me tho :lol: I trained today and realised im weak, very weak. Cheers for droppin in mate helps me a lot get going, gona catch up on journals soon enougth :beer:

trained this morning....

pull day (back)

dealifts

6 working sets

50kx8

70kx5

80kx5

90kx3 lol

110kx2

120kx1

so only 30k down on deads :whistling:

bent over rows

5 working sets

40kx10

50kx6

60kx5

60kx3

50kx5

was fooked already lmao. I give chins a miss as i was nearly having heart attack. Fitness levels aint too good lol.

I had shake before and after training and i had one this morning when i got up. Ive also had a proper meal already today along with bacon sandwishes and a decent breakfast. Gonna just try eat plenty at min at least every 3 or 4 hours. Will refine diet later on into things. For now i just gotta eat, stomach feels like its shrunk!!

leafy


----------



## leafman

Its taken me 2 full days to recover enougth to train again from last session :lol: . Im gonna train in the morning, after only just now getting movement back in my upper back and arms :whistling: .

Will update training i do tomoz, still not around on the sight much but ill slowly start catching up on journals and stuff. Ive put 5 pounds on already since puttin a bit of effort in so im slowly moving back up in weight. Still not eating enougth meals, im living on milkshakes ffs lol. I am getting 2 decent meals in a day aswell so suppose its a start.

If progress keeps on coming as it is ill get pics up in a couple of weeks. Chest and shoulders seem to be fillin back out a lil bit already and ive not had a jab yet even. I have started taking 25mg of dbol per day and thats it. Need to have a jab really but iv still not got needles.

Anyway im off.

ps... my little lad is a nightmare!! If shauna had been like him we wouldnt have had any more pmsl. I dont get half as much time as used to yet. Cant wait till you dont have to watch him like a hawk and have him hanging off ur leg!! :lol:


----------



## JB74

:thumb :good to see ya back on leafman keep up the good work:thumb:


----------



## leafman

Im still training and putting effort in just not had time to be on here much latly due to little one being ill and few other things going on as usuall lol.

Gonna start being pretty regular with all this soon enougth tho at min im training mayb twice per week but eating habits are still really poor. I need to wait till i get some cash in so i can get a meal replacement (my good old pro mass lol) so that can help bulk up cals. Its defo the eating side of things that have let me down. Im thinking of jumping on oxys for few week once i get cash flow sorted to giv me a quick head start :lol:

To anyone looking in i will be back soon and updating this everyday like before. Thanks for checking in aswell parmos 

All the best people  leafy.


----------



## leafman

KJW said:


> Hope you're OK buddy


Yep alls good mate 

Have had first jab tonight, gonna train tomoz. Have been mixing my lixus test400 (half a ml) with half ml of prochem test e 300 and oxy75. It takes some of the sting out of the fuker :lol: Just gonna do a ml per week for now and cruise back into it.

Will update training tomoz, then early next week ill get couple of pics up now i have a lil bit of weight back on me. Im still a bit off were i was but getting there. Im missing my pro mass to bulk up cals and ive decided that the hard gainer from mp is not very nice so defo going back to pro mass!

Anyway im off will get some pics up after i do legs on monday and no Tel there prob wont be any leg pics in there! :lol:

Ohh and thought id post a quick pic of lil joe, however he aint as little any more hehe...


----------



## leafman

KJW said:


> Cool stuff then. Never considered using, too many risks for me.


Seems like your making good progress without mate so each to there own  I just find it really difficult to get any size on at all without using, i just cut up really and the fact i strggle to eat messes me up big time. Only gonna use low dose for now tho, im starting to see few changes already so alls good :thumbup1:

Not trained yet forgot i had somewere to be today but back home now and gonna eat then train in a bit :thumbup1:

Tea is... 2 chicken breasts coated in some southern fried stuff missus has made, with potatoe wedges and beans hehe. Proper bodybuilders meal :whistling:

Ill force a shake into me before i train aswell and after.


----------



## Dsahna

leafman said:


> Seems like your making good progress without mate so each to there own  I just find it really difficult to get any size on at all without using, i just cut up really and the fact i strggle to eat messes me up big time. Only gonna use low dose for now tho, im starting to see few changes already so alls good :thumbup1:
> 
> Not trained yet forgot i had somewere to be today but back home now and gonna eat then train in a bit :thumbup1:
> 
> Tea is... 2 chicken breasts coated in some southern fried stuff missus has made, with potatoe wedges and beans hehe. Proper bodybuilders meal :whistling:
> 
> Ill force a shake into me before i train aswell and after.


Thats a great meal imo leafy,fcuking nice and provides all the necessary building blocks for growth:thumb:

That shìt makes me fat though

Good luck mate,sorry for taking ages to pop in,im a wänker:lol:

Hows everything atm mate,hope the family is good:thumb:and are you still putting that cnut Titschmarsh to shame with your landscaping skills ffs?


----------



## Huntingground

Good to see you back Leafy, hope all of the outside stuff is sorted so you can get back to working out.


----------



## leafman

Dsahna said:


> Thats a great meal imo leafy,fcuking nice and provides all the necessary building blocks for growth:thumb:
> 
> That shìt makes me fat though
> 
> Good luck mate,sorry for taking ages to pop in,im a wänker:lol:
> 
> Hows everything atm mate,hope the family is good:thumb:and are you still putting that cnut Titschmarsh to shame with your landscaping skills ffs?


Cheers for droppin in mate, not great deal going on at min mate, didnt get to train yesterday but i got a free day today so its defo on cards :thumbup1:

And of course im still putting that tit marsh in his place :whistling: Always mate  Things all going well now so can concentrate on training and gaining weight :thumbup1:

As for food side of things dan im proper lucky in the fact i can eat more or less anything i want without getting fat, id go as far to say there isnt even a limit on what i can and cant eat lol. Im just a naturally skin dog and even in my older years it still aint caught up with me :lol:



Huntingground said:


> Good to see you back Leafy, hope all of the outside stuff is sorted so you can get back to working out.


Cheers for dropping in mate  Things defo sorted now on outside issues so can concentrate on getting back into things. Will giv it another week or so and get some recent pics up :thumbup1:

On another note, man im tired!! saturday is my day to get up with kids grrrrrr :lol:


----------



## Jem

Yo you're up then LOL = hope you've done their brekkies !


----------



## leafman

Wow has it been that long since i was on here lol.

Well i have been slowly getting back into things for last couple of weeks, and ive had first jab 3 days ago of a ten week course. I was only training once a week but now ive jumped back on ill be training 3 times per week like before.

Reason i didnt start course earlyier was due to fact my eating habits have been shocking. My stomach felt like it had shrunk and i couldnt even eat a ful meal, but since few days ago it has got much better and today ive been starving all day.

Ive also had laptop problems (yea i broke another one lol) so hopefully i can get some updates in on my course. Ill get some pics aswell but gonna wait till ive had 4 or 5 training sessions back at things proply.

Peace and i hope everyone is well. leafy

ps.. jem i made the kids breakfast!! Not kathryns tho lol, im not a slave ya no


----------



## james12345

come on mate lets get back into swing of things get the workouts logged and some pbs smashed!


----------



## leafman

Yep you right mate, time to get going  Cheers for droppping in. leafy


----------



## boro_stu

hey leafman . seen your pics from when you started then again after. Well done fella..

Where abouts in boro do ya train ?


----------



## leafman

boro_stu said:


> hey leafman . seen your pics from when you started then again after. Well done fella..
> 
> Where abouts in boro do ya train ?


I dont live in boro no more mate. Im up there all time seeing family but im down in leeds now buddy. Cheers for havin a look tho  Just getting back into things at min :thumbup1:

have trained today

done some back...

deadlifts

5 working sets

70kx5

80kx5

90kx5

110kx2

120kx2 (weak as p1ss)

bent over rows

5 working sets

40kx10

50kx8

60kx5

70kx3

60kx5

finished with 3 sets of chins to failior. Job done 

Feel good cant wait to get paid to stock up on good food and also a decent meal replacement :thumbup1: peace leafy.


----------



## leafman

Not got time for journal at min so im putting a end to this diary now. Thanks for help and advice and encouragement from people, its been apprectiated (i kno i still cant spell lol).

Im training at min and have gotton about half stone away from my heaviest weight so its only a matter of time. If i decide to come back onto ukm ill prob start a new diary, part two of the life and times of skinny leafy hehe.

Thanks again people mucho respecto (is that spanish i wonder hehe) peace. kev


----------



## leafman

Hopefully im back and gonna start updating this again. More for myself than anything try keep me goin now iv got a lil bit of momentom goin (grr fukin spellin)

Anyway i came of all gear good few month back now, forgot to take pct just out of laziness but still kept some gains and was pretty suprised. I started training just once or twice a week for a bit then iv just started by on my 3 day a week push pull leg day.

Gonna try post a quick pic of me now but everything has changed i dont like it lol...



Hope that has worked. Im about a stone and bit lighter than my heaviest, so im only about 11 stone or somat stupid mayb less gonna weigh myself in morning.

Diet isnt great at min and the protein im using tastes like **** a mix of few diff things including hard gainer from my protein. Just forcing couple of them into me per day with full fat milk, and trying to get couple of small meals and my 2 big main meals in every day. Diet isnt good at all but cant do much till i get paid on 14th.

Have just started on gear again. I had half a ml of test400 (lixus) mixed with half a ml of pro chem test e mixed with some oxy jab i have. Prob about 400mg all together. Gonna do this for next few week till i get paid. Basicly its gonna get me going, then im thinking of mayb running a course of oxy for 4 week in middle of next month along with the test. Ill run test for mayb 12 or 14 week then drop onto cruise dose. Hopefully by new year ill be back on track. Diet is gonna be hard part


----------



## leafman

And since i been away for anyone droppin by from ages ago a few pics  ....

There is a picture of one of the jap akita pups i had last christmas time ish, she is the dog that is mainly black ish in colour, the pinto one is my dog the mother. Suki, the pup lives with my mam and dad, she was runt of litter hehe..





Think these are pics of pup but could be wrong way round lol





Gonna update training later


----------



## Jem

Yo K - nice to see an old friendly face back on UKM - we missed you [well Im sure me and z did anway pmsl] xx

Glad we've kept in touch on FB though

Let's see how long this bout lasts then .....oh and bring the funny stories on - ye nah that's why I come in here lol


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Yo K - nice to see an old friendly face back on UKM - we missed you [well Im sure me and z did anway pmsl] xx
> 
> Glad we've kept in touch on FB though
> 
> Let's see how long this bout lasts then .....oh and bring the funny stories on - ye nah that's why I come in here lol


I swear to god iv some right carry on happen latly im not even gonna get started haha. Im sure ill let off steam now and then in here anyway, meeting up with a pal on 18th of dec from boro, not seen him in ten year, were off round leeds. Thats gonna be interesting to say the least :lol:

Gonna spend some time later having a lil look threw journals and ill be sure to drop by yours jem, its now time to eat then train, for some reason i cant stop watching vids of vietnam war on youtube haha random eh :lol:


----------



## cult

boro_stu said:


> hey leafman . seen your pics from when you started then again after. Well done fella..
> 
> Where abouts in boro do ya train ?


Is theer a before and after pics in the same post ?


----------



## leafman

look in my album pics in profile mate if wanna deek, im gonna open it back up now think its blocked to none friends. Cheers for droppin in leafy


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Yo K - nice to see an old friendly face back on UKM - we missed you [well Im sure me and z did anway pmsl] xx
> 
> Glad we've kept in touch on FB though
> 
> Let's see how long this bout lasts then .....oh and bring the funny stories on - ye nah that's why I come in here lol


Yup..... good too have someone we actually LIKE back on here eh Em? Place has gone to the dogs recently Leafy, but me and Em have been angels and not got involved :lol: :lol: :lol: xx


----------



## TH0R

Yaay, another comeback:thumb: :thumb:

Mate, if I could borrow you it, I would


----------



## Spriggen

Good to see you back bud  Good luck!


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yup..... good too have someone we actually LIKE back on here eh Em? Place has gone to the dogs recently Leafy, but me and Em have been angels and not got involved :lol: :lol: :lol: xx


lmao aww well u get funny uns everywere zar hehe, u just gotta let em crack on. And it feels so good to be liked  haha. If im being honest ive not been about much due to fact iv noticed there is a fair few bell ends on here and not as many people at it from back when i started. Its become more of a socializing place or somewere to come to try get ya dick wet for most lmao. Its good to be back tho 



tel3563 said:


> Yaay, another comeback:thumb: :thumb:
> 
> Mate, if I could borrow you it, I would


Tel.. i really could do with that motivation of urs mate!! im still at it at min, but i still dont have my get up and go like last time. Its getting there tho just need to get my sleep pattern sorted  Thanks for droppin in big fella 



Spriggen said:


> Good to see you back bud  Good luck!


hey good to see u mate, thanks for droppin in, hope alls goin well for yourself ? and im hoping to keep a bit of consistency to this now. Even if i only update 3 times per week for training and diet. Then hopefully ill catch the bug again big time  Im half way there now. Thanks again pal leafy

fridays training session was...

leg day..

working sets

squats

50kx10

60kx8

70kx5

80kx3

60kx10

tried to get really deep on em and giv myself bit of a pump so to speak. Ive not done squats in a while due to fact i have a in growing toe nail that i keep avoiding doctors about. Soon however the nail is gonna cut its way out the back of my toe if i dont get my ar2e to docs lol.

then just 3 sets of calf raises till failior. Forgot the weight but it wernt too much. I done seated calf raises.

I know that a pretty lame leg work out but will have to do for now lol. I would normally train tomoz for my push day but im gonna train today coz i feel really up for it and am filling my tank now. Will also have my second jab tonight, same again... half a ml of lixus test400 mixed with half a ml of pro chem teste 300 and my oxy75 jab. Prob having equivelent to about 400mg per week of dif tests.

Thanks for people taking a look aswell, thought it might have taken a while before i god the odd veiwer. Will try get some pics up later as a rougth starting point for this lil blast. leafy


----------



## leafman

Right didnt bother training yesterday, i been taking dogs for plenty of long walks in snow, love it, but finally mangaed to to train today.

Was proper simple...

flat bench

5 working sets

50kx10

60kx8

70kx5

80kx2 was suprised coz im really light at min lol, and my pb is just short of 100.

70x3

shoulder press (standing with dbs)

5 sets

15sx10

20sx10

20sx10

20sx10

20sx10

(need to start doing seated shoulder press on my smith so can go heavyier i think.)

CGBP

3 sets to failior

50k

60k

70k

thats it. Will have my third jab tonight aswell, i kno test has kicked in anyway it kicked in ages ago due to short acting **** id imagine. Sex drive gone threw roof, didnt think i was that bad till ive come back on course lmao.

diet been ok. Nowt great not too bad, still no shakes really, i have got somat but its manky so not been drinking em. Just plenty of milk milkshakes, tuna, bread, spud, pasta chicken, been doin not too bad but not as good as i have done far from it. Im missing my mass shakes big time.

now for improtant pics....



hahaha i reckon im coming on a treat now like :whistling: :lol:


----------



## leafman

Well i feel really sick today, stomach feels proper dodgy, im hopin once ive eaten somat decent i will be alright, im due to train later about 5 ish so will update what i done then. Had my third jab like i said i was gonna in my last post, so this is my third week now. All the long acting stuff should start to kick in now id imagine, so onwards and upwards. Shame iv just been caught on camara fallin flat on my **** walking out of the street  lol Will be back later and will also post up todays food intake (wich has been utter sh1t so far) leafy


----------



## Jem

nice snowman pmsl !

yeah zar - cant even be assed to check anymore - but being as you are posting K - I've just popped in ...angels we are ....speak soon xx


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> nice snowman pmsl !
> 
> yeah zar - cant even be assed to check anymore - but being as you are posting K - I've just popped in ...angels we are ....speak soon xx


aww  thanks for droppin in helps me keep goin hun, and since i dont have boobies and nice legs its hard to get a few views  hehe. Hope things are goin well for u jem, i checked ur journal but i notice ur not posting too much, will keep poppin in tho  Im lookin forward to training and goin out with dogs today, will prob get few pics while im at it. Another week and ill get some pics up of my skinny lil body aswell 

All the best people enjoy the snow lol leafy


----------



## leafman

Well its my birthday today, so not doing much at all gonna go out round leeds saturday on p1ss tho. I managed to train back yesterday but was shortest workout ever lmao..

bent over rows

warm up sets

30kx10

40kx10

40kx10

working sets

50kx8

60kx5

70kx2 pmsl

60kx5

60kx6

and that was my trainig done haha, i can honestly say my back is killin me today cant half tell iv trained it! Its prob due to fact i havnt done bent over rows for ages. Id done couple sets here and there in past 6 month but nothing heavy for me, just equivelent of my warm up sets. Even at my strongest before id only got up to 75k bent over rows. I do em with pretty good form tho i reckon i could go heavyier if i cheated a bit butnot sure my back is strong enougth to manage much more just yet lol.

Next back session ill do deadlifts and bent over rows and hopefully ill feel up for it by then 

Update finished, ive just eaten a big plate of mash with mince gravy. My diet aint great but its better than has been for lng time. peace leafy


----------



## leafman

since i put a quick pic of my skinny self on previous page i thought id add a quick back shot.

Im still not back to heaviest ive been (a good stone away) but got my lil girl to take this pic ...





will update after weekend when i train monday, hopefully ill stock up on pro mass late next week 

I think the lack of back workouts can be seen in that pic aswell lol.

leafy


----------



## steelicarus

aright leafy! nice to have ya back dude! happy birfday too mate


----------



## leafman

steelicarus said:


> aright leafy! nice to have ya back dude! happy birfday too mate


Cheers mate looking well in ur avvy  Yep im back now hopefully will have some much needed weight on for next summer hehe 

Been up early today, gonna do my push day today, chest, shoulders and triceps. Have eaten better today than i have done for a while, mainly due to fact i was able to eat when i got up. Appetite seems to be coming back but still really missing a meal replacement.

Will update my training later and gonna have a look threw some journals myself. leafy


----------



## leafman

I had a gift from the gods this morning so iv now added in 50mg of oxy per day to giv me a push lol, gonna start that tomoz for mayb 3 or 4 week, by then ill prob up the test aswell if all is goin well. Havnt trained today yet but gonna do chest, shoulders and triceps later (push day).

Will prob get some new pics up in a week or so, my weight is slowly creeping up aswell so defo movin in right direction. leafy


----------



## leafman

KJW said:


> Cool stuff. Have a good workout and stay safe if you're travelling on the roads man.


Naa no traveling for my workouts till after new year, just working at home with smithy and a long bar for deads and bent over rows. Cheers for droppin by mate, was just in ur journal 

Well didnt get chance to train yesterday so push day will be today. I think im gonna switch the order in wich i lift the weights. Im gonna warm up first well, then im gonna start on my heaviest set instead of working up to my heaviest set.

Just wanna see if i can try get my 1 rep maxs up to what they used to be and also just to see how it goes. Either way ill make sure i train well and hard 

Im finding that appetite is going threw roof, i NEED a mass shake meal replacement type of thing but with 2 kids for xmas and also a birthday this month to pay for money situation aint great. Ahh well ill crack on anyways, gonna try get some pics up this week aswell. leafy


----------



## TH0R

leafman said:


> Naa no traveling for my workouts till after new year, just working at home with smithy and a long bar for deads and bent over rows. Cheers for droppin by mate, was just in ur journal
> 
> Well didnt get chance to train yesterday so push day will be today. I think im gonna switch the order in wich i lift the weights. Im gonna warm up first well, then im gonna start on my heaviest set instead of working up to my heaviest set.
> 
> Just wanna see if i can try get my 1 rep maxs up to what they used to be and also just to see how it goes. Either way ill make sure i train well and hard
> 
> Im finding that appetite is going threw roof, i NEED a mass shake meal replacement type of thing but with 2 kids for xmas and also a birthday this month to pay for money situation aint great. Ahh well ill crack on anyways, gonna try get some pics up this week aswell. leafy


Weight lifted is, imo, increased as the CNS gets used to being under stress, hence you can

lift more on the later sets than the beginning ones.

If you want to increase your 1rm do the warm up I put in Johns journal leafy, then after

you can rep out as needs be, although if you've gone full intensity you should be fvcked:rolleye:


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> Weight lifted is, imo, increased as the CNS gets used to being under stress, hence you can
> 
> lift more on the later sets than the beginning ones.
> 
> *If you want to increase your 1rm do the warm up I put in Johns journal leafy,* then after
> 
> you can rep out as needs be, although if you've gone full intensity you should be fvcked:rolleye:


will take a look tel  Tbh nothing has actually changed yet lol, i decided to train last night anyway was push day...

working sets

flat bench press

5 sets

50kx8

60kx5

70kx2 pmsl

80k fail lmfao

75kx1

60kx7

standing shoulder press dbs

heaviest dbs i got at min are 20s sooo...

5 sets

20sx10

20sx10

20sx10

20sx8

20sx8

felt pretty weak at them tbh

then CGBP..

50kx8

60kx4 just felt weak

50kx9

wasnt best of workouts but glad i done somat, im about 15k away from my pb bench press tho but suppose ill get back to were i was eventually. Im 10 stone 8 at min and i was 10 stone when started 3 week back. Hoping weight is gonna come on quick now ive started few orals. leafy


----------



## Spriggen

Keep it up leafy mate, every little helps and you'll soon be back to your normal weight and lifts.


----------



## leafman

Spriggen said:


> Keep it up leafy mate, every little helps and you'll soon be back to your normal weight and lifts.


Cheers mate and thanks for droppin in 

Im up early today, busy day shoppin to do gotta go buy my lil one a dsi for her birthday wich is on 19th.

My chest was killin last night from training other day so im happy im doin enougth at min lol. Tried to make most of being up have eaten so far...

3 slices of toast with butter and cup of tea.

4 weeterbix with sugar and full fat milk.

And im having a cooked breakfast once i get out of shower im about to take, i been up a hour and normally cant eat a thing lol 

At the end of today ill post up wot i eat on a day i put bit of effort in :whistling: :lol:

Will be gettin my pro mass back into diet soon aswell im missing that but cant drink the ****e i have in kitchen lol. Peace people leafy


----------



## leafman

Had good day eating yesterday, have got training today, just squats and some calf raises that ill do later on.

Got couple pics to show my skinny little body and were im at since my last pic a week or 2 ago.

couple of pics...

This was first pic i took other week (i think lol)...



and here is pics i took yesterday. My weight is defo going back up anyway but change might not be obvious yet 









I hope i have them right way round pmsl. If ive got them wrong way round, one of them pics is a re post of the same pic i posted other week.

Yesterday i ate well, went and bought myself a cooked chicken on the night aswell and ate the lot, been eating plenty of tuna,chicken and mince for protein, and ive been eating loads of spud and bread for carbs, Im not sure if im taking care of fat levels like but im eating plenty of sh1te along the way :lol: Also having a few oil caps on the morning aswell. Been hammering the milkshakes and full fat milk like theres no tomoz either.

Hopefully within a couple of week ill be back to my heaviest weight (wich aint heavy lol)

All the best leafy


----------



## leafman

Last pic, was before me shower and shave hehe :whistling:


----------



## leafman

Have put a lil bit more weight on i think, think its come back onto my shoulders and chest a tiny bit more, im hoping my back is gonna start growing at some point tho hehe. Not been updating in here too much but will keep it ticking over for now.

Training is still 3 times per week, push pull leg days. Its my leg days today but will only be doing squats and some daft claf raises things lol. See pro as fuk! peace leafy

ps.. just coz i can here is a dog shot, my bella ...


----------



## leafman

Happy new year people  I am gonna get this going again proply soon, i am still training altho its been bit half hearted at home.

Yesterday i went back to the local gym for a session and realised i need to keep goin to gym lol. Im aching all over today in a good way lol. I dont care what anyone says, but when people are watching u, you always feel like u gotta lift heavy pmsl. Soooo trying to impress some lazy young skinny lads who were sat watching me, while txin there little rat tracky bottomed birds i done...

flat bench (dbs)

20sx5

22sx5

24sx5

26sx3

22sx5

incline db press

24sx3 pmsl (started bit keen lol)

22sx5

22sx5

20sx5

18sx5

seated db shoulder press

18sx5

18sx5

20sx3

18sx5

18sx5

Then i done 3 sets of seated bicep curls and was done, i forgot to do cgbp lol.

Quick pic from earlyier messin bout avin look see how i was gettin on...



Happy new year anyone who drops by  And i might get this back up and running i like to just update it now and then so i kno its here. Been long journey since i started this years ago :lol:

Anyway all the best leafy

ps... i hate that pic but fuk it dont have anymore lol


----------



## Jem

Feck me Kev - will you sort it oot and start training again properly - I'm very nearly on par with you ffs :nono:

Didn't read it ...are you natty at the min ? fooking hope so coz I am [well up till yesterday so nowt kicked in yet] MAN UP :whistling: :lol: :lol:

Reckon I probs weigh more than you at the min as well 

Have you got gyno or very prominent nips :laugh:

Ah well - I just love popping in here to brighten up my ...I mean ...your day :thumbup1:

Bella - nice but erm hairy feckers arent they ? when visiting our mutual akita owning pal I have to wear protective clothing [and by this, I mean rob's hoodie :whistling: ]

Nice to see you posting - still gardening ? [not that home grown stuff either lol] ...hope kiddies and kathryn are well  happy new year n stuff

xx


----------



## leafman

I just have big beefy burger nips jem, iv had fukers checked enougth by docs thinkin i had gyno in past lol. They can change with the weather pmsl, if im warm they look massive if im cold they go tiny hehe.

And i was only 12 stone at me heaviest jem!! ur prob heavier than me at my heaviest pmsl, as for gear at min im on nothing, i had 2 week in november or somat were i had couple of jabs but i just didnt bother and have waited till after new year. I been working a lot gettin finaces sorted and now they r im gonna get back at it. Also back at gym now no more training at home.

As for this journal i just keepin it going for now incase i come back to it proper. Chest and shoulders killing now tho, i can tell ive not trained hard for ages haha.

Ohh and one of my dogs has just this min threw up all over and is lookin poorly might have to take him to emergny vets tonight grrr, its the poorly one who has to take steroids and is massive with water. Hope u have good year jem and glad u still hard at ur trainng  Looking pretty fukin hot in ur avvy actually  x

ps... i have some oxys and test to start once im back in swing of things


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> I just have big beefy burger nips jem, iv had fukers checked enougth by docs thinkin i had gyno in past lol. They can change with the weather pmsl, if im warm they look massive if im cold they go tiny hehe.
> 
> *LMAO cheeky b!tch I am eh - if you werent northern scum like me, I wouldnt chat so - but I know you can take it hahaha *
> 
> And i was only 12 stone at me heaviest jem!! ur prob heavier than me at my heaviest pmsl,
> 
> *not all the fooking time like - but yeah at the minute I definitely beat you LOL *
> 
> as for gear at min im on nothing, i had 2 week in november or somat were i had couple of jabs but i just didnt bother and have waited till after new year. I been working a lot gettin finaces sorted and now they r im gonna get back at it. Also back at gym now no more training at home.
> 
> *good - think you need to be in a gym to motivate you tbh - good stuff K *
> 
> As for this journal i just keepin it going for now incase i come back to it proper. Chest and shoulders killing now tho, i can tell ive not trained hard for ages haha.
> 
> Ohh and one of my dogs has just this min threw up all over and is lookin poorly might have to take him to emergny vets tonight grrr, its the poorly one who has to take steroids and is massive with water. Hope u have good year jem and glad u still hard at ur trainng  Looking pretty fukin hot in ur avvy actually  x
> 
> ps... i have some oxys and test to start once im back in swing of things


Well get it on  ...sorry to hear about doglet - that's gonna be expensive as well as stressful - let us know how things go - claire will get a panic on when she reads this

take care chicken xx


----------



## leafman

same goes and im hoping if the dog can keep tablets down iv just giv him he might b ok, and u kno u can speak freely with me jem  Your defo right about training in gym, i have no motivation at home,speak soon x


----------



## xpower

looking solid in the last pic mate.

Keep it up


----------



## clairey.h

leafman said:


> .
> 
> Ohh and one of my dogs has just this min threw up all over and is lookin poorly might have to take him to emergny vets tonight grrr, its the poorly one who has to take steroids and is massive with water. Hope u have good year jem and glad u still hard at ur trainng  Looking pretty fukin hot in ur avvy actually  x


awwww any news.....


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> awwww any news.....


just read on FB ...

sorry to hear that K xxx


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> just read on FB ...
> 
> sorry to hear that K xxx


Just read what?? Is dog OK??

Welcome back again Leafy.......................................................... :rolleye:

Stick with the programme buddy, at least for a few weeks


----------



## leafman

Thanks claire,jem,tel, and others who have dropped in 

Yea one of my dogs died a week or so back and it hit me pretty hard tbh. He was poorly anyway, but was looking much better, suppose it dont show damage all tablets had done to his organs, prolonged steroid abuse :lol: I cant be ****d explaining, but he had to take a lot of tablets to lower his amune system and its led to early death out of blue.

As for training side of things altho i havnt been updating in here ive been doing ok since start of january. Iv put on half stone in 23 days, and that just by taking creatine, and starting to have my pro mass 3 times a day again and eating better and training 3 times a week. Iv got few things sat there im gonna start soon tho.

Ill get a pic up later as gonna get back with this journal and start looking bout the sight again. Gonna have catch up on how people gettin on aswell.

Will get a pic up later since it seemed to me that my gains were noticable (but dont hold me to that :lol: )  leafy


----------



## leafman

the picture i promised...



Sooo half a stone up, so im at about 11 stone now, not a lot in most peoples eyes but from 8 stone 4 its not bad for lazy **** me :lol:

Someone just turned up to buy my smith machine aswell now so i fianlly got my kitchen back hehe, training at home is no good for me, i get lazy.

Will update after training tomoz since i couldnt get ther today 

ps.. if u drop by jem dont u dare take **** out of my nipples !! :whistling: :lol:


----------



## TH0R

Looking nice and lean there K, which gym you training at bud?? Keep it up as well you lazy

bastard :lol:


----------



## leafman

tel3563 said:


> Looking nice and lean there K, which gym you training at bud?? Keep it up as well you lazy
> 
> bastard :lol:


Im always lean thats the problem haha. Im just a local fitness first type place tel, not a proper gym so to speak, got wot i need, will have to squat on smithy tho. Its very local so ideal for now


----------



## leafman

BOOOOOMMMMM as joe would say, only difference if i have nothing to booom about yet hehe, off to gym soon, filling tank now and gonna go do chest, shoulders and triceps soon. Will update how things go later 

Im feelin good tho and weight is still slowly going up still. leafy


----------



## Jem

.....struggling to find much to say because Im not allowed to talk about your nippleage FPMSL ....good on ya with the eating and sh!t ...oh and hope you sort the rest of that kerfaffle out kev - she sounds like a reet pain in the **** ---mind your family and tell everyone else to gtf xx


----------



## leafman

talk about me nipples as much as u like jem  and ive decided to not worry about certain things no more, im not doing out wrong now so nothing to hide or worry bout 

Iv been debating on keeping this going or not, as i THINK i have a semi stalker checking into here pmsl, but after thinking it threw, fuk it im gonna get this back running again, if u do read this heather then i just want to say ... HI 

Gonna update this journal with couple of pics of my skinny self in next couple days, i been hobbling about latly with a bad toe but its finally on the mend  I start a new gym soon aswell, its a mma gym (leedscage) and also gonna be having sessions at flex gym in leeds, my local gym is shutting in next couple weeks and after that ill be switchin over.

My little girl is going to junior mma classes on a tuesday at flex aswell, training with lisa higo! Im proper jealous lol. Anyway will update this later with my plan of action hehe, wich is gonna include lots of eating and lots of fitness and mayb even starting gear again  im not looking forward to gettin fitnesss levels up at all, and i think im gonna find it hard to add weight while getting fit at same time. Suppose there is only one way to find out how its gonna go and thats to try it.

Thanks for anyone reading this and hopefully im gonna stick to keeping this journal going as training will be lot different once i start new gym, if i can get fitness levels up and learn few things i might even get myself to next testing ground at leedscage, basicly u fight to see what u capable of hehe, sounds fukin ace to me lol. Ill get pictures and possibly even vids if i work out how to post em lol, Peace people leafy


----------



## Spriggen

Interesting to see your training going a different route mate. Looking forward to hearing more about what you will be getting up to!

I think if you eat plenty, getting your fitness up while building shouldn't be too bad while starting out? Wouldn't take my word on it though :lol:

Have found myself recently wanting to up my fitness a bit too as it's being going downhill over the last few months.

Look forward to the updates bud, all the best.


----------



## Singh01

Read this whole journal in the past two days, should be turned into a biography... What a ****ing ride!


----------



## Wardy211436114751

lol Just been reading through some of this journal- some pretty funny ****! Thought id just pop in and say elo as this was before my time here ha


----------



## leafman

Hahaha thaks lads, yea this journal is full of my life for a good 18 month or somat.

Im actually just starting to get going again so im gonna be slowly starting this back up 

When i started this journal i was 8 stone 4. I got to 11 and half stone ish before i stopped training and stopped gear. I havnt trained proply for a good year now id guess and i been off gear for over 6 month aswell (cant even remem last jab)

Been a lot of **** going on with my life, but gonna try get back in shape proply and keep meself busy

Err think i got a couple of pics of me now, iv kept a bit of my shape and im between 9 stone 6 and 10 stone depending how i been eating lol. Even after stopping trainng and taking gear and eating decent amounts ive kept a good stone in right places.

this is me now, soz about type of pics lmao...

second thoughts ill put pics in next post coz on a diff laptop :lol:


----------



## leafman

pmsl...

back shot (i promise nowt was going on with hanna montanna on wall :lol: )



and sort of a front pic, i was modelling my hat my lil girl got be from tunisa :lol: ..



So i think it shows iv kept bit of shape, even tho iv lost a good stone, today my diet has been...

2.30pm

cup of coffee

3.45

big massive bowl of rice crispies with loads of sugar

and 2 crisp sandwiches (chicken walkers pmsl) with butter on 2 white bread buns..

more importantly iv had half a ml of lixus test400, and ive started on my dbol today 45mg per day.

As you can see ill be massive in know time 

Peace leafy :whistling:


----------



## Wasp

good god


----------



## PHHead

Haha good to see you posting again mate, could have don't without seeing your a*se but never mind lol.....you still have some got separation and definition in your upper body muscle groups so I'm sure you'll be back on track in no time!


----------



## leafman

lmfao i couldnt be ****d cropping first pic, and i really couldnt giv two fuks, ohh i must warn people this is a serious high professional journal, only high level individuals of nabba standards will benefit from my ways  lolol


----------



## leafman

Ph... hope alls well mate, and i would have cropped the picture but thats far too tedious for me, and ya love it really i posted that on my facebook wall (just to show the nature of ONES self haha)

And yea hoping to stick around now, on a serious note i wanna try get the weight i lost back on, its diet thats gonna be hardest coz funds are bit low, but i had motivation to get going now. Hopefully it will come good, im gonna get some basics in this weekend and see how it goes  Thanks for droppin in mate, u got journal goin now? leafy


----------



## leafman

Woke up this morning with a big tent in my boxy shorts so somats working somewere lol, gonna continue with 45mg of dbol per day and just eat what i can, iv not got any decent food in yet tbh, i also need to get meself my pro mass in and a few bits. Tommorow im off to a different gym since local gym shut down near me. Its not a hardcore gym its just another bodyline place, aslong as it has a bench with dbs and a oly bar im sorted.

Been up since half 5 this morning with kids, proper **** take, there mams out doing a car boot sale lol, all proceeds going to a holiday her and kids go on a wek today. Shame i get left behind like normal, but it will be a nice few days to be on my own with peace hehe

Will update my food for the day later on tonight, just for a laugh since i dont do bodybuilding type of diets, im a egg chip and beans type of bloke meself 

peace leafy


----------



## Zara-Leoni

*FLY BY..... *


----------



## latblaster

Good luck mate...keep on lifting!


----------



## leafman

Cheers for dropping in, tbh this last week has been balls, i trained a good session with shoulders but thats about it, i done few sets on chest yesterday, i need to start training proply but as normal somat always comes up grr, will update tho once im back at it proply and i have somat worth saying  leafy


----------



## Wardy211436114751

I had to zoom in to be sure I was seeing what I thought I was seeing...jesus lol! That perky little white bum of yours completely distracted me from the rest of you


----------



## jabba

Hi Leafy,

Hows things mate been a while i have not been on here for about 6 months glad to see you still training you done well good man...


----------



## leafman

Heather???? Paul??? is it safe to come back lmfao..

Thinking of starting this up again, i left due to a deluded ****in woman stalking me, and possibly her jealous boyfriend..

Wardy... lmfao was fishing in me shorts, burnt back and had whitest little anal burger u will ever see...

Jabs.. thanks for dropping in mate, im totally clean at minute, no steds, hardly no training and infact i went threw a stage of trying toget fit by running but iv lost loads of weight and im not happy lol..

Defo thinking of getting this started again, ill have think on it, might wait till after the new year..

happy xmas to anyone who sees this


----------



## PHHead

Hey mate, deffo get it started again, I'm kinda in the same boat with my training as had really ****ed up pct recently and lost **** loads of weight so come the new year really going to have to dig deep to get back in shape!


----------



## Singh01

This is one of the first journals i ever read when i joined this site...and i still reckon its one of the best. Really honest about everything. Hope you gain all the muscle u want mate.


----------



## leafman

Cheers Ph, defo thinking of getting things going, maybe start updates every couple of days, just dont wanna comit then look like a [email protected] for not following threw ha  I actually cant sleep now so iv just killed of 5 sets of standing db shoulder press to failior in me kitchen and now im downing a big protein shake with a bowl of cornflakes, food of olympians (ffs i still cant spell lol)



Singh01 said:


> This is one of the first journals i ever read when i joined this site...and i still reckon its one of the best. Really honest about everything. Hope you gain all the muscle u want mate.


WOW thanks for kind words mate, some would say im too honest but the journal is a journey pmsl, when i started i knew fek all and by time it came to a end i new a lot more, my first post describes oxys as.. fifty pence shaped tablets pluged and taken into jail for me pmsl.. hang on a minute the plugging thing has just made me think... with nice comments like that your not after bum fun are ya? hehe i jest my friend.. and i appretiate the comments  may u have good health and happiness ..

gonna try keep some updates going.. leaf

ps.. will get a pic of how i look with no training and drugs for past year, just gotta wait till i chop me hair coz u could swing threw trees on it at min lol


----------



## leafman

oh and if anyone in leeds needs a training partner give me a shout its one problem i have, i dont drive either..


----------



## adii-taff

This journal is really inspirin mate. its a good read for the newbies and really good motivation! you have come really far and it would be a shame to see you lose it all again! keep goin mate


----------



## daz89uk

to leafman how did you put some how much weight on i'm in the same position as you was i weighed 9 stone and i jumped to 12.4 then i stop training due to family reasons now i weigh about 9.5 stone how did you jump up so quick can you please help me with my deit cant get a good one going everyone is telling me dont eat this dont do that and im thinking of taking oxy bol with tes 400 hgc pergnaly 5000iu and pct novladex already got it but waitin for a good time to take it i know i should't straight away but i need some good advice whos been there e.g YOU !!!!!!!


----------



## leafman

adii-taff said:


> This journal is really inspirin mate. its a good read for the newbies and really good motivation! you have come really far and it would be a shame to see you lose it all again! keep goin mate


Thanks mate  its a very honest open journal, its just way i am i suppose im just about to get it back going again tbh  stop by anytime 



daz89uk said:


> to leafman how did you put some how much weight on i'm in the same position as you was i weighed 9 stone and i jumped to 12.4 then i stop training due to family reasons now i weigh about 9.5 stone how did you jump up so quick can you please help me with my deit cant get a good one going everyone is telling me dont eat this dont do that and im thinking of taking oxy bol with tes 400 hgc pergnaly 5000iu and pct novladex already got it but waitin for a good time to take it i know i should't straight away but i need some good advice whos been there e.g YOU !!!!!!!


Your really gonna ask me for diet advice? did u read any of the journal? lmfao

im in same spot as u pal now, i weigh back on 9 stone this morning, have lost 2 stone since i was training hard, when i first started this journal i was 8 stone 4 mate and all i done was jumped on some dbol 40mg per day for and after a month or so started some jabs too, never ever took much gear, most iv ever taken in a week is about 400mf of test e or somat along with orals..

If your anything like me you body wil be super fast as burning calories off, i can literally eat what i want mate, if your body burns it off so quick who givs a **** what foods you use aslong as there basics, i mean when u weigh close to 9 stone eat anything!

typical day for me was..

10.00

pint of full fat milk with 2 scoops pro mass followed by a big bowl of cereal say 5 weeterbix or somat

11.30

poached egg on toast x 3 with maybe a fruit corner yogurt for after

13.00

id have dinner of say any decent meat (chicken or tuna usually) with noodles, i use to have say tin of tuna and packet of noodles with a glass of full fat milk or yogurt for after

14.30

half pint of pro mass before training (everything full fat milk)

15.15

half pint of pro mass after training

16.30

id have big cooked meal at this point, usualy a big spag bol or mash and sausage and veg, was my main home cooked meal, sometimes it would even be chips,eggs,bacon with 3 buttered bread.. or even a mac donalds or somat lol

19.00

id have somat like spaggetti on toast x3 with milk or bannana or somat after

10.30

then before bed id try eat somat, but most time it was another shake with mayb crackers and cheese or somat

I used to eat what i want tho, more the better, you could add in yogurts or somat, i used to demolish fruit corners for fun, and bannanas i used to eat loads for snacks, but id eat anything i like, chips cooked in fat the lot, seriously imo if your 9 stone dont worry man just eat as much as possible, make sure your getting good protein and good carbs, i use chicken and tuna mainly along with protein shakes for protein and mainly white bread and normal spuds for carbs no fancy stuff, if you just wanna put weight back on get eating mate 

On a side note for past 3 days iv made a effort to increase my food intake, ive been off any test for a year or so now, and im just about to start a blast of oxys this week even tho im clean at minute i feel well and strong, only problem is i trained friday night and im still struggling to clean me fukin back lol recovery time is stupid! suppose its due to fact im not used to it..

Ill update todays food intake tomoz to giv some ideas to how i go about the diet side of things, remember people this aint a body building thread as in getting ripped for a show, this is just a quick way to try get some weight on when weighing 9 stone!

will start updating again and will also get a pic of my skinny 9 stone self in next couple days before i start the oxys 

leafy


----------



## leafman

Great been back eating and training better since thursday, weighed meself this morning and im up to 9 stone 6 so iv put 6 pounds on in 3 to 4 days...

problem is i was helping our lass clean walls in kitchen earlyier today and iv pulled somat in me side, it feels like its underneath my rib cage and its awkward to sit and even breath when seated! Not good at all, im gona just continue eating as much as possible and rest up today and hopefully in morning ill be better 

Compared to last 8 to 10 months ive been eating better over the weekend, basicly i just make a effort to eat something (dont fukin matter what) just somat in me belly every 3 or so hours, iv gone from eating 1 main meal a day and snacks to eating mayb 5 to 6 times a day, dont get me wrong some of what i eat is total ****e but at this stage its not a big deal for me, just need calories!!

Gonna try continue with this just to giv meself a bit of motivation things been pretty crap up till this weekend and i need to try keep it going, injured and all! lol

Good luck people

leafy


----------



## Robbie

leafman said:


> Your really gonna ask me for diet advice? did u read any of the journal? lmfao


I lol'd!! Good to see you back training mate


----------



## leafman

Ha cheers robbie its good to be back, not bothered if this dont get much traffic tbh im just starting it up again with my daily bull sh1t council estate life LOL i use this journal sort of like a shrink once i get going!

oh and iv decided its not my ribs that are ****ed its my lower back, like kidney area sort of, ibruphon worked so gonna take some more, i cant train but im still eating as much as possible, gonna get some sleep soon and hopefully be ok tomoz


----------



## leafman

Since iv always posted pics in here of my dogs and sometimes family, just wanted to show my little pack of dogs, first off is my big boy tingu with his bitch bella and the second picture is of tingu, bella and my newest bitch to add to the pack Kita. Got 3 dogs now and love em all to bits





When i train next ill get a pic of me skinny self, it aint pretty tho lol


----------



## strongmanmatt

Leafman,

Personally I'd pick alot of holes in that diet. You need to start getting better carbs into you such as Whole grain foods, stay of fast food totally in my opinion, even occasionally otherwise it will become regular and you'll put body mass on but fat and not muscle, obviously you can't just put on muscle with no bulk but you can maintain the amount of bulk you put on.

1.Start the day with whole grains. Try a hot cereal, like steel cut oats, or a cold cereal that lists a whole grain first on the ingredient list.

2. Bag the potatoes. Instead, try brown rice, bulgur, wheat berries, whole wheat pasta, or another whole grain with your dinner. Read "Health Gains from Whole Grains" for a list of whole grains and their health benefits.

3. Choose whole fruit instead of juice.An orange has two times as much fiber and half as much sugar as a 12-ounce glass of orange juice.

4. Beans are an excellent source of slowly digested carbohydrates as well as a great source of protein.

This will make a difference, obvious fast foods, are okay sometimes, depends on the amount your intaken, if you want to put serious weight on then intake say 3,000 calories a day or something like this.


----------



## Robbie

Nothing wrong with potatoes, if I switched mine to brown rice Id never stick to my diet!


----------



## daz89uk

leafman said:


> Thanks mate  its a very honest open journal, its just way i am i suppose im just about to get it back going again tbh  stop by anytime
> 
> Your really gonna ask me for diet advice? did u read any of the journal? lmfao
> 
> im in same spot as u pal now, i weigh back on 9 stone this morning, have lost 2 stone since i was training hard, when i first started this journal i was 8 stone 4 mate and all i done was jumped on some dbol 40mg per day for and after a month or so started some jabs too, never ever took much gear, most iv ever taken in a week is about 400mf of test e or somat along with orals..
> 
> If your anything like me you body wil be super fast as burning calories off, i can literally eat what i want mate, if your body burns it off so quick who givs a **** what foods you use aslong as there basics, i mean when u weigh close to 9 stone eat anything!
> 
> typical day for me was..
> 
> 10.00
> 
> pint of full fat milk with 2 scoops pro mass followed by a big bowl of cereal say 5 weeterbix or somat
> 
> 11.30
> 
> poached egg on toast x 3 with maybe a fruit corner yogurt for after
> 
> 13.00
> 
> id have dinner of say any decent meat (chicken or tuna usually) with noodles, i use to have say tin of tuna and packet of noodles with a glass of full fat milk or yogurt for after
> 
> 14.30
> 
> half pint of pro mass before training (everything full fat milk)
> 
> 15.15
> 
> half pint of pro mass after training
> 
> 16.30
> 
> id have big cooked meal at this point, usualy a big spag bol or mash and sausage and veg, was my main home cooked meal, sometimes it would even be chips,eggs,bacon with 3 buttered bread.. or even a mac donalds or somat lol
> 
> 19.00
> 
> id have somat like spaggetti on toast x3 with milk or bannana or somat after
> 
> 10.30
> 
> then before bed id try eat somat, but most time it was another shake with mayb crackers and cheese or somat
> 
> I used to eat what i want tho, more the better, you could add in yogurts or somat, i used to demolish fruit corners for fun, and bannanas i used to eat loads for snacks, but id eat anything i like, chips cooked in fat the lot, seriously imo if your 9 stone dont worry man just eat as much as possible, make sure your getting good protein and good carbs, i use chicken and tuna mainly along with protein shakes for protein and mainly white bread and normal spuds for carbs no fancy stuff, if you just wanna put weight back on get eating mate
> 
> On a side note for past 3 days iv made a effort to increase my food intake, ive been off any test for a year or so now, and im just about to start a blast of oxys this week even tho im clean at minute i feel well and strong, only problem is i trained friday night and im still struggling to clean me fukin back lol recovery time is stupid! suppose its due to fact im not used to it..
> 
> Ill update todays food intake tomoz to giv some ideas to how i go about the diet side of things, remember people this aint a body building thread as in getting ripped for a show, this is just a quick way to try get some weight on when weighing 9 stone!
> 
> will start updating again and will also get a pic of my skinny 9 stone self in next couple days before i start the oxys
> 
> leafy


cheers mate for the advice i am just about to start oxys myself along with tri test 400 just need to get my pct only got 20 nolva atm still trying to get some more im going to put some pics up soon as well so maybe we can both update pics and see the difference and the gains and just to show people how well we doing and to see if anyone can point any bad points out for us skinny people e.g diet training ect hope all goes well for you mate

Dale


----------



## leafman

strongmanmatt said:


> Leafman,
> 
> Personally I'd pick alot of holes in that diet. You need to start getting better carbs into you such as Whole grain foods, stay of fast food totally in my opinion, even occasionally otherwise it will become regular and you'll put body mass on but fat and not muscle, obviously you can't just put on muscle with no bulk but you can maintain the amount of bulk you put on.
> 
> 1.Start the day with whole grains. Try a hot cereal, like steel cut oats, or a cold cereal that lists a whole grain first on the ingredient list.
> 
> 2. Bag the potatoes. Instead, try brown rice, bulgur, wheat berries, whole wheat pasta, or another whole grain with your dinner. Read "Health Gains from Whole Grains" for a list of whole grains and their health benefits.
> 
> 3. Choose whole fruit instead of juice.An orange has two times as much fiber and half as much sugar as a 12-ounce glass of orange juice.
> 
> 4. Beans are an excellent source of slowly digested carbohydrates as well as a great source of protein.
> 
> This will make a difference, obvious fast foods, are okay sometimes, depends on the amount your intaken, if you want to put serious weight on then intake say 3,000 calories a day or something like this.


Ah i think u misunderstand mate, that wasnt my diet it was just a rough idea of what sort of thing i do when im trying to eat lots, the main point being i eat what i want more or less  if you read back and seen my actual diet u would realise it was a lot fukin worse than what i wrote haha  cheers for taking time with suggestions mate, im just slowly starting to get back into things, just happened to have done me back in tho arghhh...

I do however get carbs from different foods tho but i love potatoes and ill never stop eating them lol, everything is spuds always has been since i was a kid, i also eat a lot of beans and bread and basic sh1te really  If anyone is actually built my way (9 stoner normal) then u realise that u can more or less eat anything u want within reason and you have to eat large amounts to put weight on its not worth worrying about what fat is in this and that lol worry about it if u start getting really fat! because i for one have tried to get fat and it just aint been possible lol

DAZ (dale)... only suggestions id make that are worth taking on boared are to try eat every couple hours or every 3 hours, i used lots of full fat milk also with meal replacements (i struggle to eat large amounts) and also not to get caught up on what u can and cant eat, like i say if ur 9 to 10 stone eat everything! lol hope ur course goes well, im not gona advise on stuff like that because my advice would be classed as bad advice lol i dont bother with pct bollocks now i have done in past tho, i used to run nolva at 10mg per day when i was on course but iv got bitch tits with or without gear so dont bother now, and iv stopped gear with and without pct with no difference either way, this is just my take on it tho the less sh1t i have to put in me body the better, infact just dont come off the gear cruise if you trying to get big, im goning to cruise again like i did last time 

As for a quick update my back is still not right, its defo me back just picked my lil lad up and put him down on the otherside of a baby gate and i felt my back pull and hurt like a b1tch wich aint good, hoping to go get some tabs tomoz to start to help me get back into things properly i just hope pro chems gear is still ok, was when i used to take it...

Will get some pics either tonight or tomoz and upload them before i get going proply, will giv me somat to look back on, iv lost a lot of weight but im still not as skinny as i was when i started this journal, even no gear and no training still left me with a bit of shape 

Thanks for dropping in people and any advice always welcomed altho sorry if i dont always take it, getting big comes second to me being happy so ill always eat what i want

peace

leafy


----------



## leafman

strongmanmatt said:


> Leafman,
> 
> Personally I'd pick alot of holes in that diet. You need to start getting better carbs into you such as Whole grain foods, stay of fast food totally in my opinion, even occasionally otherwise it will become regular and *you'll put body mass on but fat and not muscle, obviously you can't just put on muscle with no bulk but you can maintain the amount of bulk you put on.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 1.Start the day with whole grains. Try a hot cereal, like steel cut oats, or a cold cereal that lists a whole grain first on the ingredient list.
> 
> 2. Bag the potatoes. Instead, try brown rice, bulgur, wheat berries, whole wheat pasta, or another whole grain with your dinner. Read "Health Gains from Whole Grains" for a list of whole grains and their health benefits.
> 
> 3. Choose whole fruit instead of juice.An orange has two times as much fiber and half as much sugar as a 12-ounce glass of orange juice.
> 
> 4. Beans are an excellent source of slowly digested carbohydrates as well as a great source of protein.
> 
> This will make a difference, obvious fast foods, are okay sometimes, depends on the amount your intaken, if you want to put serious weight on then intake say 3,000 calories a day or something like this.


See this is my point mate, i dont want to stay away from good foods, im not saying your advice aint sound because it is and it would be sound advice for 98 percent of people, but the fact is i have eaten what i want from the start of this journal and never once gotton fat, it just isnt in my build up, im not built like that trust me iv tried!! iv eaten sh1te for months and months without training and never got fat, it really is impossible when i train and have plenty of excercise, if i had to stick to a proper diet id kill meself mate, thats why my diet have guidelines only, but i always get good proteins and carbs in there, if your a proper ectomorpth u aint got to worry about what foods u eat untill u start getting fat and its never happened to me yet, read my journal my diet was always turd lol but i am gona try harder this time...

I appretiate all comments and advice lads so thanks for taking time to take a deek

leafy


----------



## leafman

few pics, there is one of the cheap meal replacement im having at the min along with glutamine and creatine, and a pic of my big lad joe (he was baby last time i uploaded a pic i think) and then there is a skinny bicep shot of meself the other day, it actually dont look to bad but when i get a picture of my full uper body u will see how bad things really are haha

leafy


----------



## Joshua

leafman said:


> ...
> 
> View attachment 77371
> 
> 
> few pics, there is one of the cheap meal replacement im having at the min along with glutamine and creatine, and a pic of my big lad joe (he was baby last time i uploaded a pic i think) and then there is a skinny bicep shot of meself the other day, it actually dont look to bad but when i get a picture of my full uper body u will see how bad things really are haha
> 
> leafy


Flipping heck K! I haven't been by in a long while, and I stop by to find this! You look like you have changed loads mate, even if you have oiled yourself up in the bathroom  .

Hope all is going well for you mate. All the best,

J


----------



## joeyh1485

I agree with above leafman I was shocked at how much you had changed on the pics you put on fb


----------



## leafman

Haha oiled meself up lmao just jumped out shower and busted a baby bicep shot hehe

Not been I here for ages, so much happened it wod take forever to explain. Had a real bad year last year and till yesterday I'd been natty for a good while ( was hard going stopping)

Anyway I'm back gonna make few posts, have a deek round this place and get the ball rolling again  anyone is free to abuse comment and bask my do as they please in here so any advice grief whatever is very welcome 

Seems like a life time I been gone, thanks josh joe cheers lads will show me skinny self as I am later today (pre shower  ) it ain't pretty tho 

leafy


----------



## leafman

Starting point, skinny as **** with hairy nipples and a massive head BOOOM

Leafy


----------



## leafman

Oh and since I'm posting again I trained tonight and done a bit of everything upper body, for next week or so ill just jelly every body part on upper body in one session then days rest and do same again on legs,

After 2 weeks ill go back to my old push pull leg day routine, sort of 5x5 heavy as poss on compound movements. Just wanna get a bit of strength all round first. I always do things my way sort of so it is what it is,

Today I done...

5x20 press ups

5x10 db shoulder press (15s lol)

5x10 db bent over rows (15s lol)

3x12 db bicep curls (12s)

3x20 db shrugs (20s)

And just after that I was dead. Can't believe how weak I've got. I had first jab last Tuesday, 300mg sus and 300mg of decabol, no orals for now. This is most gear I've ever taken so gonna try make most of it for next ten weeks. Sex drives up already so carry on is defo ok. Need to try sort my diet out, wich is eat anything and everything possible 

All the best everyone

Leafy


----------



## JB74

Now then leafy,

Don't come on here much now, and sen an updated post so though I'd drop I'm hope things are going well etc you still in Leeds not fancying dropping back to Boro


----------



## leafman

Yea mate still in Leeds, not been around much mysf, don't seem like a lot of the old faces are about, cheers for dropping in, you still training ? I've been too busy lately for gym, mother of kids had massive brain hemorage and stroke last year, she been left with aphasia so I'm back looking after everyone at minute.

Hope ya well bid depending who's about on here not sure if ill continue, see what happens 

Leafy


----------



## leafman

Cheers pal, and Chem solutions is the lab, seems fine 

Body is in bits today, going natty for so long has made me weak as ****, shouldn't be long before start getting bit of strength back tho, the tests defo ok can tell straight away,

Leafy


----------



## leafman

I wouldn't worry about what people say on here just trust ya source mate, can't go wrong with the last option u mentioned 

I remember I used to use pro chem when everyone was banging on about fakes, I never had a problem, not many ug labs r faked, mayb under dosed but not faked, only a couple, I think rohm is ok too 

If you wanna get some weight on when u start course eat everything u can  I have no good or bad foods because I'm a serious ectomorpth, can eat out with exercise.

Good luck if u start journal drop a link in here bud

Leafy


----------



## leafman

On me blower so kind of hard to see but well done coz you look good in avi from what I can see

Good going, and I realise if your not a naturally skinny person u gotta be more aware of what you eat. Hope u do what u hoping, big frame to put some big muscle on!

Leafy


----------



## JB74

leafman said:


> Yea mate still in Leeds, not been around much mysf, don't seem like a lot of the old faces are about, cheers for dropping in, you still training ? I've been too busy lately for gym, mother of kids had massive brain hemorage and stroke last year, she been left with aphasia so I'm back looking after everyone at minute.
> 
> Hope ya well bid depending who's about on here not sure if ill continue, see what happens
> 
> Leafy


You have had it tough mate hope things work out for you and the family 

I am still training doing a lot of strength training wanna push my PBs up weighing around 101kg as a natty @5.8ish got a bit if a belly though but getting some good lifts of late so happy enough.

I am mainly on tmuscle now mate and call in here the occasional scout about

Keep well


----------

